# Official Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots Discussion



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

Haven't seen a discussion thread yet for MGS4, so I guess I'll start one. If there is already one (Damn search function  ) disregard this thread, if not, post all videos (gameplay/trailers) in this thread:


[YOUTUBE]Vnbf8GZgvXQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Okay, the last couple seconds on this one confused me. Anyone mind giving me their two cents, because I smell the plot thickening.


Open/Download the second trailer here.

*Snake:* Why do I have to be the one to fight all the supernatural freaks of nature?

I don't know about you guys, but one of those beast guys reminded me of Psycho Mantis. I guess now we know who our Foxhound/Dead Cell/Sons of the Boss are in this game.


----------



## ZE (Aug 23, 2007)

Doctor octopus is gonna rape snake.


----------



## homer simpson (Aug 23, 2007)

i think the last few seconds is just jokes, or maybe the octocamoflage changes snakes face to look younger


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 23, 2007)

This will be one of the best games of 2008 and will give PS3 a major boost in the console war. I'm anticipating this highly along with some other epic titles. I don't need anymore trailers though, I need to play.


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2007)

Im a big MGS fan, i've played all the game.

Heres some videos.
[YOUTuBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kom-DrrdhnA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QOGB1LqnUc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QOGB1LqnUc[/YOUTUBE]

more when I find some.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

^I lol'd at the F.P.S. (*F*ormat? "*P*laystation" *S*cenes)(*F*inally a *P*olicy *S*witch?). Graphics in first person in the first video look even better than Halo 3 imo.

*EDIT:* This is no FPS. This is MGS. LOL. Snake is still a master of CQC.


----------



## homer simpson (Aug 23, 2007)

i think mgs series are the greatest games surfaced, this is going to be awesome. As for the Halo three analogy, nothing is going to come near mgs4 in terms of story, weapons, graphic, tactically. Maybe this formula could be to complex for mass online play, but still, if its going to be anything like mgs series, its going to rock.

Heres a few points that im looking forward to know:

Then Vamp/Raiden fight, i wanna know what is going to happen with that. 

And the whole Meryl issue, wasnt she suppose to be dead considering Otocons relationship with snake in sons of liberty?> well see what happens.

Naomi - Shes going to double cross someone again...

Liquid or ocelot, who has the power of this body, Ocelot himself was a prevelant charater in mgs3, i think that ocelot (as opposed to liquid ocelot) will contribute alot, or rather clarify his disposition by the end of this game.


----------



## Dan (Aug 23, 2007)

Japan > America, in technology.

MGS1 was the best imo, but i feel MGS4 is gonna be excellent too. Now it will be built on a blu-ray disc, gives the Japanese the capability to make the game superior to others similar to it. Plus the new gen consoles and Tv's allow Konami make the games even more life like. Dude, i can't wait.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

homer simpson said:


> And the whole Meryl issue, wasnt she suppose to be dead considering Otocons relationship with snake in sons of liberty?> well see what happens.



The true ending of MGS1 seems to suggest that you saved Meryl. If you saved Meryl then Campbell calls off the air strike on Shadow Moses Island, meaning Otacon survived even though he offered to stay behind. Seeing as how both of them are alive in MGS4 it seems that it must be the right ending.



> Naomi - Shes going to double cross someone again...



Yup.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 24, 2007)

This is the game that'll make me buy a PS3. I've been a fan of this series since I played MGS1 (MGS1 being the best one IMO) Judging from the vids and what I've read about it, this game is going to be great. All the returning characters look awesome. I can't wait to see what all of them have been doing since we last saw them, like how and why Raiden became a cyborg ninja thing. Talking of that, the fight with Vamp is awesome!
I believe Naomi, as others have suggested, will have her own hidden agenda.

Anyone think Snake's going to die?


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

Theres a new trailer out, the game looks fantastic. The enemies look wierd, everything looks like metal gears


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

Is this going to be the last one?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2007)

Why has this not been done before?  Anyway, despite the fact that I don't have a PS3 I am planning to buy one just for this game.  It's gonna rock that hard.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 24, 2007)

leetlegit said:


> Theres a new trailer out, the game looks fantastic. The enemies look wierd, everything looks like metal gears


You talking about the GC trailer?
Well, I think the Beauty and the Beasts unit featured in that trailer looks cool.
Here's a pic:


They're called Crying Wolf, Raging Raven, Laughing Octopus and Screaming Mantis. All of them being female soldiers who are victims of war. I think we have some awesome boss battles to look forward too  




naruto_bruin said:


> Is this going to be the last one?


According to Hideo Kojima, MGS4 will be the last MGS game he'll direct. But that doesn't necessarily mean MGS4 will be the last metal gear game to be made. As things look right now, I do believe that this game is the last one concerning Solid Snake.


----------



## Isourou-san (Aug 24, 2007)

I just hope they'll either stop the series after MGS4 or let ideas for a new one mellow for a few years at least so that it'll be another killer game. I don't want another milked out game, no matter how big a fan I am.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 24, 2007)

Greatest game series ever made.

Been a fan for ages.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> You talking about the GC trailer?
> Well, I think the Beauty and the Beasts unit featured in that trailer looks cool.
> Here's a pic:
> 
> ...



Anyone notice that all of their names reflect on a member of FOXHOUND from MGS1?

Crying Wolf - Sniper Wolf
Raging Raven - Vulcan Raven
Laughing Octopus - Decoy Octopus
Screaming Mantis - Psycho Mantis


----------



## Birkin (Aug 24, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Anyone notice that all of their names reflect on a member of FOXHOUND from MGS1?
> 
> Crying Wolf - Sniper Wolf
> Raging Raven - Vulcan Raven
> ...



Who actually missed those resemblences? 

It's probably just a tease-up from Kojima.

It's either random names, subordinates, family or friends.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 24, 2007)

Isourou-san said:


> I just hope they'll either stop the series after MGS4 or let ideas for a new one mellow for a few years at least so that it'll be another killer game. I don't want another milked out game, no matter how big a fan I am.


That's how I feel too. I hope MGS4 is the last one in the series... we're in for an epic ending!


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 24, 2007)

man this game is gonna kick ass


----------



## Genesis (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm waiting for this game so i can finally buy a PS3. The story should be great and tie up everything and i'm hoping for some big gameplay improvements which make it even better. More ways to kill, hide, sneak amongst other things.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 24, 2007)

Tazmo_ said:


> I'm waiting for this game so i can finally buy a PS3. The story should be great and tie up everything and i'm hoping for some big gameplay improvements which make it even better. More ways to kill, hide, sneak amongst other things.



Don't only hope, it's already been established in the trailers.  Looks sweet.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone catch the new trailer? Of course 

Honestly... Kojima's definitely stepping it up with the bosses this time O__O


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 25, 2007)

I swear, i'll buy a PS3 just to get this game, it has the potenial to be the best MGS since the first.

Can't wait.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Aug 25, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> I swear, i'll buy a PS3 just to get this game, it has the potenial to be the best MGS since the first.
> 
> Can't wait.



Same here, MGS4 is the only reason I'm buying the PS3.

The bosses are really amazing, and the concept is really cool (that they're all actually lovely ladies underneath the suits). Screaming Mantis is creepy, but awesome.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep MSG is probably the best exclusive on PS3, coming close behind, Final fantasy and Devil May Cry.

Konami always come up with something good for the gamers, they never let us down. They update the game will the technology these days. Every game gets more modern, which is good because it allows you to picture things from our point of view from this day.

They have to add an online feature. hopefully you can do capture the flag or something, going to other bases. That'd be excellent. Coz this game is all about stealth and strategy, you can't go in Gunhoo.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm expecting another version of Metal Gear: Subsistence for MGS4. "Nowhere to hide" doesn't stop the legendary Solid Snake from kicking ass:

[YOUTuBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kom-DrrdhnA[/YOUTUBE]

I'm still laughing at this one. I got my ass kicked by Snake in the first 30 seconds.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

Snake is the shit.

You know that torture stuff, where you gotta press o, quickly.

dude i love that. Its a challenge for me.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 25, 2007)

Those boss characters are cool, but their names sound a little cheesy to me. Raging Raven? I mean, I loved the original names for the characters in MGS and MGS3 but these names can't stand up to them. Even so, I love three of the female warriors, save the wolf one. The head looks too weird. It should be shaped better. Nonetheless, this will be the game to prompt me to buy a PS3.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone know if the game is made on 1080p?


----------



## Birkin (Aug 25, 2007)

Cutscene feats =/= Gameplay feats

Take a look at Vamp from MGS2 and The Pain from MGS3 for instance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> Cutscene feats =/= Gameplay feats
> 
> Take a look at Vamp from MGS2 and The Pain from MGS3 for instance.



Yeah but you can see what kind of battle you'll be fighting, the boss fight with the wolf one, the one that was crying will probably take place in a long corridor or street and you will probably have to dodge high speed dashing and gun shots from its back gun. 

The puppeteer will more than likely fight you from a distance...etc. 

Another thing, did anyone notice that each of the Beauty and the Beast people handled the Post traumatic stress different? One of them was laughing exclaiming "Laugh with me" the wolf was crying, the bird one was yelling "Rage! Show me your rage!" and the puppeteer just seemed to be silent.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, a bunch of freaks like always :3

That's what makes the MGS bosses.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope they all got quirky personalitys like all the other MGS bosses, but that has to be a given anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2007)

This games going to be so good people might literally shit themselves. It will be the equivalent of the brown sound.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been waiting since 2001


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

plus, on a HD TV, with the PS3 graphics. Damn, i can't wait.

How much units do u think MSG4 will sell in its first week?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2007)

Chaud said:


> plus, on a HD TV, with the PS3 graphics. Damn, i can't wait.
> 
> How much units do u think MSG4 will sell in its first week?



All of them...


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

lol, sold out. I can picture it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

MGS4 won't be sold out, 1-3 weren't and that had alot bigger fanbase but i'm def buying it.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 25, 2007)

I remember when MGS2 was delayed, delayed and delayed. You all remember when you shoot down Solidus' Harrier on that bridge yeah? The game was supposed to come out October 2001 but since 9/11 they had to change the outcome there.

It was probably supposed to crash down one of the plants.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

MGS is one of the best exclusives for PS3. most people with PS2/PS3 like MGs. So it should sell good. Its defiantly going to be the best exclusive on PS3 when it does come out.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Chaud said:


> MGS is one of the best exclusives for PS3. most people with PS2/PS3 like MGs. So it should sell good. Its defiantly going to be the best exclusive on PS3 when it does come out.



Dunno bout best but i can't wait.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Dunno bout best but i can't wait.



Get off my internet now.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

When it comes out, it'll be the best exclusive out.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 25, 2007)

Easter eggs. Tons and tons of easter eggs I bet.


----------



## Dan (Aug 25, 2007)

whats that got to do with MGS? lol.

Unless we have to shoot them, like we did thoes small green frogs.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 25, 2007)

Chaud said:


> whats that got to do with MGS? lol.
> 
> Unless we have to shoot them, like we did thoes small green frogs.



Easter eggs?

You know...hidden secrets.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 26, 2007)

just a q when is this due for release anyway?


----------



## Birkin (Aug 26, 2007)

1. March 2008. Or so I've heard and read.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats when I'm buying my PS3, I'm gonna try delay buying it as much as possible. I want the price to drop. Here in the UK. It costs so much. Truthfully is the PS3 worth having a blu-ray player if its gonna cost £300 more than the other consoles.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Thats when I'm buying my PS3, I'm gonna try delay buying it as much as possible. I want the price to drop.



Smart move. I would have done the same but I just wanted to play Armored Core 4 so badly.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

This picture is kick-ass. Bring on MGS4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

The PS3 price will drop for Christmas because the price of Blu-ray is dropping.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, I'm waiting with the purchase until MGS4 is close.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 26, 2007)

I hope the ps3 drops before christmas, that's when I'm going to get one. This game is one of the reasons I want a ps3, along with a bunch of other games.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I hope the ps3 drops before christmas, that's when I'm going to get one. This game is one of the reasons I want a ps3, along with a bunch of other games.



This new Folklore game is bad ass too.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 26, 2007)

Unfortunately (or fortunately), my will was weak.  Almost a few days after seeing the MGS4 gameplay trailer, I purchased a PS3.  I just couldn't wait any longer.  That's how damn good MGS4 looks.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

lol see, this game has everyone on edge. alot of XBOX fans want this game. PS3 must do everything they can to hold onto MGS.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Chaud said:


> lol see, this game has everyone on edge. alot of XBOX fans want this game. PS3 must do everything they can to hold onto MGS.



Not sure why it matters, it'll look like shit compared to the PS3 version. Not to mention DMC 4 and FF13 are still exclusives.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

apparently 360 got them two. and there now multi-brand.

not the point. If 360 take all our exclusives there no really reason to buy PS3 if you can play all the games on a cheaper console.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> DMC 4 still exclusive



Lol wut?

Have you been living under a rock and missed the lulz found when PS3 fanfaggoteers whined and felt betrayed that it was going to be a multi-platform game?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lol wut?
> 
> Have you been living under a rock and missed the lulz found when PS3 fanfaggoteers whined and felt betrayed that it was going to be a multi-platform game?



Who are you? And no, I don't live everyday looking at gaming news. Doesn't matter, most of the exclusive X-Box games suck so theres no reason to buy and Xbox. If I want a game system plus a cheap blu ray player theres a good reason right there to buy a PS3. 



Chaud said:


> apparently 360 got them two. and there now multi-brand.
> 
> not the point. If 360 take all our exclusives there no really reason to buy PS3 if you can play all the games on a cheaper console.



FF13 is exclusive. FF13 versus is not.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Who are you?



I grinned at that slight attempt at trying to bash me. It seriously seems like you don't keep an active presence in this area of the forums to honestly be asking such a question.  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Doesn't matter, most of the exclusive X-Box games suck so theres no reason to buy and Xbox.



...I'm not even going say anything.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> FF13 versus is not.



Again, I have to say: Lol wut?

That's exclusive to the PS3, but the XIII series as a whole is multiplatform. So far, the games that have been confirmed to exist are all labeled as exclusive to the platform they have been announced for. And so far, that's PS3 and Mobile.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

kk.

Anyone know if MGS4 is in 1080p?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

Uh...doesn't the PS3 support that output?

If it does, I would say it should. That is a interesting question to ask though XD. I've never seen anyone ask that, and that kinda question seems like a basic one.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

lol, if its a nex-gen game on PS3, it should support 1080p.

If MGS does, the graphics will be sweet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

The models look great. Though...inb4flames, they REALLY need to fix the textures. Which they will probably do during the final polish of the game.

I'm really hesitant to post some screenshots showing the poor texture quality of some of the things shown >_>


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

go ahead, i'll comment on them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

For one...>_>


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, but in real life vision when you focus on something everything to the side of it does get blurry.

I'm sure if snake we're to move up a bit the quality of the bits circled would improve.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> most of the exclusive X-Box games suck so theres no reason to buy and Xbox. If I want a game system plus a cheap blu ray player theres a good reason right there to buy a PS3.


Harharhar

By using your logic, there is no reason to buy ps3 because it has no god damn worth titles to speak of. Yeah, it has no games. Plus, all the good games aren't coming out until next year, so what's the point of buying ps3 now? 

I tell you, None. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Zip.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Harharhar
> 
> By using your logic, there is no reason to buy ps3 because it has no god damn worth titles to speak of. Yeah, it has no games. Plus, all the good games aren't coming out until next year, so what's the point of buying ps3 now?
> 
> I tell you, None. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Zip.



Plenty of good PS3 games coming out. Not to the extent of 360 but still plenty.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 26, 2007)

I hope PS keeps MGS to themselves as well... that's only morally right!

@ Goofy: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Goofy TITAN


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Plenty of good PS3 games coming out. Not to the extent of 360 but still plenty.


not until next year.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Harharhar
> 
> By using your logic, there is no reason to buy ps3 because it has no god damn worth titles to speak of. Yeah, it has no games. Plus, all the good games aren't coming out until next year, so what's the point of buying ps3 now?
> 
> I tell you, None. Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Zip.



-Final Fantasy XIII

That counts for thirteen games right there.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

Grevane said:


> -Final Fantasy XIII
> 
> That counts for thirteen games right there.


only to FF fanatics, that is


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> not until next year.



Lair
Stranglehold
Warhawk 
Heavenly Sword
FolkLore
Rachet and Clank
Drake uncharted adventure

All coming out this year, that's a good amount IMO, shit most people barely have more then 10 titles for 360.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

Goku said:


> @ Goofy: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Goofy TITAN



Only for you my dear  

There can only be one titan that is goofy...and that is Goofy Titan.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lair


not a good game, but also not a bad game. it's just an average game at its best


> Stranglehold


multiplatform. oops


> Warhawk


no comment


> Heavenly Sword


no comment


> FolkLore


looks interesting, but not a killer title


> Rachet and Clank


no comment


> Drake uncharted adventure


looks interesting


> All coming out this year, that's a good amount IMO, shit most people barely have more then 10 titles for 360.


5 exclusive titles excluding stranglehold. 3 of them looks good, but two of them are meh.

I stand my case.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

360 biggest games are multiplat besides Bio and Halo. AC and GTA4 are both some of the most waited games = Multiplat. And since when did a game being on two systems make it not worth it on one?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 360 biggest games are multiplat besides Bio and Halo.


Gears, Dead Rising, Lost Planet, Tiberium Wars, etc...

I'm not even going to bother mentioning upcoming exclusive titles such as Mass Effect.

How many good PS3 exclusive titles came out at after the point from when the console was released from last November?



> AC and GTA4 are both some of the most waited games = Multiplat.


Who said anything about AC and GTA4?



> And since when did a game being on two systems make it not worth it on one?


I was talking about *EXCLUSIVE TITLES*, sir. If you can't comprehend what I'm saying, then please, let's drops this needless conversation.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 26, 2007)

It's funny that the group takes the first name of the Metal Gear Solid 3 bosses and the second name of the Metal Gear Solid bosses.

Screaming Mantis = Screaming Fear + Psycho Mantis
Laughing Octopus = Laughing Joy + Decoy Octopus
Raging Raven = Raging Fury + Vulcan Raven
Crying Wolf = Crying Sorrow + Sniper Wolf


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

Notice Screaming Mantis's puppets. they are Psycho Mantis and The Sorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Gears *On PC, also a system*, Dead Rising, Lost Planet*On PC*, Tiberium Wars*On PC*, etc...
> 
> I'm not even going to bother mentioning upcoming exclusive titles such as Mass Effect.
> *
> ...



I liked resistance, ninja gaiden, and motorstorm so that would be 3. When i got 360 the first year i only liked *Before October* DoA, condemned and Kameo so it fits so far.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I liked resistance, ninja gaiden *Already exist on Xbox*, and motorstorm  *it came out what, 4 months after ps3 release?*  so that would be 3. When i got 360 the first year i only liked *Before October* DoA, condemned and Kameo so it fits so far. *all those 3 360 titles came out once 360 hit the shelf, motor storm and sigma didn't hit the shelf after 4-6 months after ps3 release. So the only worthy exclusive title they released once ps3 hit shelf was Resistance. Sad Isn't it?*


PC is not a console. Plus, I doubt every single PS3 owners out there has high end performance PC that can run Lost Planet same visual quality as Xbox360 version.

So yeah, I still stand on my case. You still haven't proven anything. 

Plus, Ninja Gaiden Sigma is a remake version of Xbox version with dumbed down difficulty setting. I for one, don't even consider an exclusive title since the original version with higher difficulty already exists on Xbox, plus there are even two versions of it.


----------



## JonnyCake (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't care if it comes on the 360 as well as the PS3. More Metal Gear for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2007)

Games I want on the PS3, besides the obvious...

Folklore, Lair, Uncharted, Heavenly Sword, FFXIII, FXI (when it arrives), God Of War III and KHIII


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

Spectre said:


> It's funny that the group takes the first name of the Metal Gear Solid 3 bosses and the second name of the Metal Gear Solid bosses.
> 
> Screaming Mantis = Screaming Fear + Psycho Mantis
> Laughing Octopus = Laughing Joy + Decoy Octopus
> ...



Don't forget Liquid Ocelot = Revolver Ocelot (younger version) + Liquid Snake


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

games i want.

New GTA
New MGS
New Pro Evolution soccer
Fight Night Round 3/New Fight night, if theres one.
Grand Tourismo
New DMC
New Need For Speed

and any others that look good when they come out. but the ones i listed i'm gonna get for definite.


----------



## Haruko (Aug 26, 2007)

It's worth getting a PS3 for MGS and Pro Evo.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

If your planning on only buying 2 games for your PS3, your on some illegal stuff.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

Chaud said:


> If your planning on only buying 2 games for your PS3, your on some illegal stuff.



There isn't a whole lot of good release titles for any of the NG consoles right now. For Wii, everyone is expecting Super Smash Brothers Brawl. For the XBOX360, everyone is expecting Halo 3. For the Playstation 3, everyone is expecting Metal Gear Solid 4.

Everyone's just biding their time on the release titles for now.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep. That Smash bros. game with the Wiimote might be a fun game to play. but i've played with a Wiimote it gets boring after a while.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Yep. That Smash bros. game with the Wiimote might be a fun game to play. but i've played with a Wiimote it gets boring after a while.



Sakurai actually recommended playing Brawl with the GameCube controller for the Rumble feature.



I also agree that playing with the Wii Remote and Nunchuck would be pretty awkward. I like the feel of the classic controller.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2007)

That Wiimote is a good feature for the kids, coz they like to get physical. But for total control a controller will always be better.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

Chaud said:


> That Wiimote is a good feature for the kids, coz they like to get physical. But for total control a controller will always be better.



I don't really understand the physical adaptation for the Wii. Sitting on the couch and moving the remote 5cm to the left has the full effect of moving the cursor completely across the screen.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> PC is not a console. Plus, I doubt every single PS3 owners out there has high end performance PC that can run Lost Planet same visual quality as Xbox360 version.
> 
> So yeah, I still stand on my case. You still haven't proven anything.
> 
> Plus, Ninja Gaiden Sigma is a remake version of Xbox version with dumbed down difficulty setting. I for one, don't even consider an exclusive title since the original version with higher difficulty already exists on Xbox, plus there are even two versions of it.



I dunno how it's sad that the PS3 has games, even if it was after release, there still out now. 

And Ninja gaiden Sigma adds enough to hold it's own with new weapons, new playable character, more story, and new difficulties, including the "Super Hard" one your talking about. 

No not everyone can play those games on PC but there still here, meaning multiplat.  

Regardless PS3 still has games, now if you like them or not is up to you.


----------



## Pein (Aug 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lair
> Stranglehold
> Warhawk
> Heavenly Sword
> ...


added a couple
and those are just exclusives you still have a ton of multi platform like cod4 and rockband


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I dunno how it's sad that the PS3 has games, even if it was after release, there still out now.


You still don't get my point? I was talking about games that were out once the console was released. The only exclusive that was worth was Resistance. No other shitty games like Gundam crossfire didn't even hold against Xbox360's exclusive games that were out once the console was released. You mentioned Sigma and Motorstorm, these titles weren't out until 4-6 months after. 

Do you still not get it?



> And Ninja gaiden Sigma adds enough to hold it's own with new weapons, new playable character, more story, and new difficulties, including the "Super Hard" one your talking about.


Again, same damn game. It does not matter if you add a playable character or weapons. Story was samething. Do not bullshit. The whole concept of game is still the samething from the previous predecessor on Xbox. You can't even consider that as an exclusive title.



> No not everyone can play those games on PC but there still here, meaning multiplat.


PC is NOT a console. Why people can't understand that? Since it's not a console, games that are also out for PC version can't be considered as multiplatforms. They are whole different from console versions. 
There is a reason why games like Final Fantasy 7 and 8 are still considered as exclusive titles, even if they were also released on PC.

If I'm wrong on this, I want anyone to point that I'm wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

So with what your saying Half life 2 when it's out on PS3/360 will still be considered a Exclusive for PC? 

As for exclusives when the system came out, who gives a fuck? It's not then it's now, meaning games that are out NOW. There's plenty now for PS3, and yes add in "Multiplat" Games cause not everyone will buy both 360 and PS3. 

Anyway lets get back on topic. MGS4 and MGSO both look good, but if MGSO is like MGS3 online ima pass.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 27, 2007)

it seems to have already been said, but please try to keep things related to MGS4 (....actually at the very least MGS in general as a possible comparison to MGS4, since I want to cut some clack).  Any talk about other games, or the worth of the PS3, that's not related to MGS4 is not needed here.  

Anyway, um...yeah, I plan to get this game when it comes out, but I'll most likely wait for it to come out in the states and then import it...that's gonna be rather excruciating.  I still feel a bit iffy about some of the new things like his robot buddy, but it all feels like a trivial problem now.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 27, 2007)

I've seen the "Beauties and the Beasts" trailer, and heck, Kojima has created another set of weird bosses. One of them even looks like an Orbital Frame.  

I'll be damned if Snake can destroy them by using a tranquilizer gun.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 27, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Anyway, um...yeah, I plan to get this game when it comes out, but I'll most likely wait for it to come out in the states and then import it...that's gonna be rather excruciating.  I still feel a bit iffy about some of the new things like his robot buddy, but it all feels like a trivial problem now.



Simultaneous worldwide release. Oh yeah baby. :3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I've seen the "Beauties and the Beasts" trailer, and heck, Kojima has created another set of weird bosses. One of them even looks like an Orbital Frame.
> 
> I'll be damned if Snake can destroy them by using a tranquilizer gun.



I'm guessing you still can since there's women inside of all them. I'm guessing that they metal parts expose them as the fight goes on.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 27, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm guessing you still can since there's women inside of all them. I'm guessing that they metal parts expose them as the fight goes on.



Kojima's been looking at too much hentai. 

Anyway, the metal exoskeleton design does seem to be a bit too overused now. 
It's only cool when Gray Fox uses it and not a certain blonde haired wannabe.


----------



## Kubisa (Aug 27, 2007)

I just saw the new clip and before I even read the subtitles I saw the link to the old MGS foxhound unit.  I think that these bosses look a bit too weird if you ask me. I would've prefered trained profesionals, like the MGS Fox Hound (hell, even psycho mantis was an awesome character) to these guys.

The Screaming Mantis looks like she's using puppet strings to control the people; and that'd actually be awesome if it was anything like the (and I can't belive I'm saying this) Naruto puppet users. Unless of course the strings were solely symbolic.

As for the others, they all look like they might be just crazed killing machines with no real character. But I'm sure Kojima will pull it off.

Edit: And the guy Snake is talking to outside of the actual events sounds really cool too.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 27, 2007)

Kubisa said:


> I just saw the new clip and before I even read the subtitles I saw the link to the old MGS foxhound unit.  I think that these bosses look a bit too weird if you ask me. I would've prefered trained profesionals, like the MGS Fox Hound (hell, even psycho mantis was an awesome character) to these guys.
> 
> The Screaming Mantis looks like she's using puppet strings to control the people; and that'd actually be awesome if it was anything like the (and I can't belive I'm saying this) Naruto puppet users.
> 
> As for the others, they all look like they might be just crazed killing machines with no real character. But I'm sure Kojima will pull it off.



The exoskeleton design does seem a bit overused since Gray Fox's first appearance, and I can't even think of an explanation for Vamp's immortality anymore. Kojima just might leave it unanswered, just like how Kishi left Hidan's immortality unanswered.

Come on Kojima, in MGS there's always a logical explanation for everything.


----------



## Kubisa (Aug 27, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Come on Kojima, in MGS there's always a logical explanation for everything.



We can only hope; but when you've got people like Psycho Mantis, Volgin, Vamp, The Pain, Cyborg Ninjas and a guy being controlled via his left arm, there seems to be no space left for logic.

I miss the good ol' days of MGS. There was a lot less craziness back then.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 27, 2007)

^Ditto. I'm still going to get MGS4 regardless.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 27, 2007)

MGS has become too much like an anime nerd's wetdream for me. I liked it when Snake enjoyed simpler times, freezing his nads off in Alaska w/ a pack a smokes and a cardboard box. Good times...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2007)

I think MGS has gotten much better and the story seems much deeper now, of course its over the top...but Metal Gear has been since they remade MGS1 on the GC.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 27, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think MGS has gotten much better and the story seems much deeper now, of course its over the top...but Metal Gear has been since they remade MGS1 on the GC.



I liked Snake better when he was just a normal guy with excellent stealth abilities that got beat up all the time. It made him human. None of the silly Neo-Matrix bullet-time scenes.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, aside from the MGS1 remake, Snake doesn't do all that crazy off the wall shit.  The remake was made by Silicon who had their own take on the MGS series.  You won't find Snake doing any superhuman acts in the canon series. 

And I'd say MGS3 was well grounded into reality with a few out of the ordinary things (Sorrow, Volgin).  Only MGS2 got really freaky, The rest was pretty believable (a few freaks aside).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Kojima's been looking at too much hentai.
> 
> Anyway, the metal exoskeleton design does seem to be a bit too overused now.
> It's only cool when Gray Fox uses it and not a certain blonde haired wannabe.





gaara d. lucci said:


> Well, aside from the MGS1 remake, Snake doesn't do all that crazy off the wall shit.  The remake was made by Silicon who had their own take on the MGS series.  You won't find Snake doing any superhuman acts in the canon series.
> 
> And I'd say MGS3 was well grounded into reality with a few out of the ordinary things (Sorrow, Volgin).  Only MGS2 got really freaky, The rest was pretty believable (a few freaks aside).



MGS1 remake is cannon.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 27, 2007)

Uh, no the remake is not canon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Uh, no the remake is not canon.



Burden of proof is on you... explain.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Burden of proof is on you... explain.



How is it canon if the team who did the oringal wasn't in it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How is it canon if the team who did the oringal wasn't in it?



What team? You mean the makers? The game is almost line for line from the original. All cannon means is that it fits into the story without contradictions. 

As a matter of a fact the only non cannon MGS games are on the GBs and the one that was removed from the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What team? You mean the makers? The game is almost line for line from the original. All cannon means is that it fits into the story without contradictions.
> 
> As a matter of a fact the only non cannon MGS games are on the GBs and the one that was removed from the series.



I thought there was alot added into the remake. Anything added in isn't canon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I thought there was alot added into the remake. Anything added in isn't canon.



Nope, just the fight graphics after the battles really. Nothing added in the way of dialogue, and it doesn't effect the story. So it could still be considered Cannon.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh i don't know, i enjoy MGS but no avid fan. But i was sure friend told me quite a few added scenes, especially ninja one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh i don't know, i enjoy MGS but no avid fan. But i was sure friend told me quite a few added scenes, especially ninja one.



All they did was change like two voice actors and make the fight scenes more elaborate after the battles. There's not added dialogue or story elements.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh ok, well like i said wasn't sure, thought there were added scenes. Well if no dialog/story/events were changed then it's canon, but only the NON-change stuff.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh ok, well like i said wasn't sure, thought there were added scenes. Well if no dialog/story/events were changed then it's canon, but only the NON-change stuff.



I mean the game was beautiful, in some ways it was what 1 couldn't be back when it came out. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Uh, no the remake is not canon.



Is that why the way some of the voices were altered for the remake are going to be in that same vein for MGS4?

Where Naomi doesn't sound British anymore and the like. That seems more likely it's canon.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 28, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> MGS1 remake is cannon.



MGS1 remake is shit. And yes, I have both.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> MGS1 remake is shit. And yes, I have both.



Your opinion, a lot of other people liked it. And something being bad doesn't make it not cannon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> MGS1 remake is shit. And yes, I have both.



Such a purist you are  

Do you hate all remakes? ;___;


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Such a purist you are
> 
> Do you hate all remakes? ;___;



Greg Eagles >>> Rob Paulsen


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> MGS1 remake is shit. And yes, I have both.


100% true. Twin Snakes is just an improved version of MGS1 with ridiculous cut scenes such as snake dodging missiles.


----------



## Pein (Aug 28, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> 100% true. Twin Snakes is just an improved version of MGS1 with ridiculous cut scenes such as snake dodging missiles.


so they make it better yet its shit i don't follow


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> so they make it better yet its shit i don't follow



They changed Mei Ling's and Gray Fox's VAs in the remake.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

Grevane said:


> They changed Mei Ling's and Gray Fox's VAs in the remake.



Get used to it, they'll probably different in 4.


----------



## Pein (Aug 28, 2007)

Grevane said:


> They changed Mei Ling's and Gray Fox's VAs in the remake.


2 voices dont make a game shit as long as they kept david hayter im fine


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> 2 voices dont make a game shit as long as they kept david hayter im fine



People want something to nit pick, the game had updated graphics and over the top cut scenes, plus the elements of 2 were there like rolling and first person aim.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 29, 2007)

They changed EVERY voice in the remake save for Snake. Mei Ling sounds American which is retarded and Naomi doesn't sound Brittish.

Not to mention the dumbass dog tags and first person aim. The soundtrack is far worse as well, not so epic, that goes a long with the voice as well. Snake sounded much better in the original.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> so they make it better yet its shit i don't follow


You didn't get the point. I for one, including many MGS fans, don't give a flying anal shit about improved graphic. There is nothing better about Twin Snakes compared to the original version, except corny ass action cut scenes that makes us roll our eyes while watching it.

I'm not gonna even bother mention about changed voice acting.

You follow?

NM, I want to point out only one great thing about TS. It had a good boss fight soundtracks, IMO.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 29, 2007)

Goku said:


> They changed EVERY voice in the remake save for Snake. Mei Ling sounds American which is retarded and Naomi doesn't sound Brittish.
> 
> Not to mention the *dumbass dog tags* and first person aim. The soundtrack is far worse as well, not so epic, that goes a long with the voice as well. Snake sounded much better in the original.



I actually found the dog tags somewhat amusing. I remember spending quite an amount of time playing MGS 2 and trying to collect them all. Stupid European Extreme mode being too hard and making me give up!


----------



## Birkin (Aug 29, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I actually found the dog tags somewhat amusing. I remember spending quite an amount of time playing MGS 2 and trying to collect them all. Stupid European Extreme mode being too hard and making me give up!



European Extreme didn't include dog tags in MGS2, though.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 29, 2007)

Goku said:


> European Extreme didn't include dog tags in MGS2, though.



It didn't? Well, guess too much time has passed since I played it. My point is that dog tags are a nice addition to the game, a good time waster. Anyway, I never really tried playing through European Extreme so I wouldn't know, it was too difficult for me


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2007)

The dog tags thing is good, but i find it more useful if they drop stuff like rations and ammo, something you can use in the game. I know sometimes dog tags mean stealth suit or bandanna, but they should find a way to add that, like in the first one. where you we're being tortured and if you failed you'd get stealth and it you succeed you'd get bandanna they should add it like that. I find it more useful that if they drop things you can use in the game it makes the game easier. I always find myself looking for ammo or going back to find rations. It they dropped things like that. coz they obviously have them. It makes the game more realistic. but truthfully they should drop they equipment and also dog tags. but to make that more realistic snake should snap it off there neck himself.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

Did Johnny Sasaki have a name tag, or was he the only guard without one? I forgot.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 29, 2007)

Goku said:


> Simultaneous worldwide release. Oh yeah baby. :3



Kickass.  Now all I gotta do is get my ebay account and get a debit card...lousy bank not having those until later >.>


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2007)

Amazon > Ebay 

.  But when i buy MGS i'll buy it from my local game shop, they always provide good quality games at a reasonable price.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 29, 2007)

i always pre-order mine on a reputable buyer online


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> i always pre-order mine on a reputable buyer online



I pre-order the japanese version without subtitles, then get the english one when it comes out.


----------



## Dan (Aug 29, 2007)

Nah, i can't understand Japanese, you know konami on all there games theres alot of talking or writing to read. I listen/read all of that. so if it's in Japanese i wont be able to understand it and that'll be a problem for me.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

Chaud said:


> Nah, i can't understand Japanese, you know konami on all there games theres alot of talking or writing to read. I listen/read all of that. so if it's in Japanese i wont be able to understand it and that'll be a problem for me.



As long as I get to play it, I can catch up to current events when the English one comes out. Then I get the enjoyment of getting to play it twice, first time for the gameplay, second time for the story.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 30, 2007)

For real?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 30, 2007)

look at the date


----------



## Birkin (Aug 30, 2007)

Knew it was fake somehow.


----------



## Dan (Aug 30, 2007)

If MGS4 goes to 360, that'll be a massive blow to Sony. There losing most of there exclusives.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

Chaud said:


> If MGS4 goes to 360, that'll be a massive blow to Sony. There losing most of there exclusives.



At least they still have Final Fantasy XIII and it's Versus counterpart.


----------



## Dan (Aug 30, 2007)

But having one good exclusive in my eyes isn't good enough to be competing with your rivals.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Chaud said:


> But having one good exclusive in my eyes isn't good enough to be competing with your rivals.



God of war 3, Final Fantasy, ratchet and clank and so on?


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

^Beat me to it. 

Anyway, back on topic:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> An elderly EVA, from Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater, will also appear, and her voice will be provided by singer Mari Natsuki.



Can anyone give me a trailer showing EVA in it? I must have not been paying attention.


----------



## Denji (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm definitely getting a PS3 for this game, as well as a handful of other exclusives.

God I love this series.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 30, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Can anyone give me a trailer showing EVA in it? I must have not been paying attention.


There hasn't been an MGS4 trailer featuring EVA yet, just screens of her on the Konami website:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2007)

Sony needs to do like Nintendo and start making more of their own games. 

But back to Metal Gear, I have convinced several people in store to buy PS3s using it.

*Edit: *I've decided that I want my latest story to be somewhat of a Metal Gear Solid parody of sorts...not a parody but just written in the style of MGS. It's about this Secret Service Agent who is working her first day when the President gets assassinated and she goes out to figure out who did it...the rest is going to be filled with conspiracy, double cross and secret organizations.


----------



## Kirigakure no Seiryu (Sep 11, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> You talking about the GC trailer?
> Well, I think the Beauty and the Beasts unit featured in that trailer looks cool.
> Here's a pic:
> 
> ...



Actually they weren?t soldiers, but civilians who suffered from a servere P.T.S.D., and the only way they could cope with it was by abandoning their humanity and becoming warmachines. Kinda tragic if you think about it. I wonder what exactly will be revealed about them as the story progresses and what the boss fights with them will be like.

Some people on other forums I visited where threorizing if it?s possible to remind them of the fact that they were once human beings, but I think it would be cruel to do so, as the chance that they?ll ever be able to live a normal life again is small at best. I mean, just look at Crying Wolf. Her legs were either broken and then reconstructed differently or simply replaced with artificial legs, and that gun on her back is probably connected to her nerval system in some way to enable her to fire it without using her hands. Who knows how much of her was left underneath that armor ? I guess we won?t know unless the game comes out...


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 11, 2007)

Whoops, guess the site I got that info from was wrong. 

It's possible that they will gain some of their humanity back one way or the other. I can see it happen. Maybe the moment before they die or something like that.


----------



## Kirigakure no Seiryu (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe. The question is whther or not that would be preferrable, as their minds allready are pretty screwed up and when they regain their humanity they?d have to relive the same sh#t that caused them to turn into these beasts all over again, even worse when they regain their humanity as they die.I think a quick, painless death would be a much more merciful fate for them as dying after rediscovering their humanity and having to relive the symptoms of P.T.S.D. again, but that?s just my opinion ^^


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 13, 2007)

So what's the latest word on the US & UK's release dates of this?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 13, 2007)

^ +Japan's release, still "Early 2008."


----------



## Omega id (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, my interest in the series has been renewed (I had gotten upset at the fact snake is old and its probably goinna be the last game in the series). But I am interested because of two things:

The Return of Outer Heaven.
The Beasts

Was it just me, or did they reprisent the four Foxhound members from the first Metal Gear Solid game? I just saw this new trailer that shows them and it was so obvious from the start, however... Decoy Octopus never even had a chance in the first game.

I'm just happy to see that Konami did not forget about the original Metal Gear (NES). It just seemed like the franchise was going to take a crappy Resident Evil direction (thats right, I hate Resident Evil 4).

Oh yeah, another thing that dissappointed me was the disrespect that is Metal Gear Mk II... It made me reminisce.

EDIT: The way I see it, these "War Machines", they don't seem so different from the Ninja in MGS1... Grey Fox seemed like he was losing his mind in some parts of that game, much like these "War Machines".


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 16, 2007)

Apparently MGS4 will be playable at TGS, which kicks off this week. 
Taken from neogaf:


> - MGS4 will be playable at TGS to the public.
> - Ryan looked on message boards about things people want to see fixed after the GC trailer. 2 of the things brought up are animation and the FP view.
> - There will be a new trailer and the guy who's voice you heard in the boss trailer will be in it, he isn't not Sigint.
> - Ryan warns that you might want to skip the TGS trailer because he thinks they might be showing too much and there's some stuff he would've preferred to save and let people see when they first play it.
> ...



Only four days left


----------



## Omega id (Sep 16, 2007)

Bah, I'll still watch that shit, thanks for the info


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 16, 2007)

Hm, I don't think anyone's posted the E3 2007 Trailer yet:

[YOUTUBE]-QBMfr-N1xw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 16, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Bah, I'll still watch that shit, thanks for the info


Yeah, I'll probably watch the new trailer too, even if it has huge spoilers. I don't have the will to resist anything MGS-related. Hopefully we'll get new gameplay videos too.


----------



## Dan (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get the E3 2007 conference from. Ty


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 19, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Anyone know where i can get the E3 2007 conference from. Ty


You're a little too late for that. Why want to watch something that happened months ago?



Goofy Titan said:


> Isn't that the same mag that confirms customizable weapons as well as a MGO-supposed bundle version in MGS4?


Yep, Famitsu. It's good that MGO will be bundled with MGS4, otherwise I wouldn't get it.


----------



## Dan (Sep 19, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> You're a little too late for that. Why want to watch something that happened months ago?
> 
> 
> Yep, Famitsu. It's good that MGO will be bundled with MGS4, otherwise I wouldn't get it.


I've been looking for it for ages.


How long ago did it actually happen? And when is the next one?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Pictures [Warning, ugly fucking stupid monkey alert]






My views on that monkey are summed up as this;


Also, TGS trailer.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 19, 2007)

Naomi is hot 
lol, the monkey has diapers?


OH HELL YEAH, one of places looks like Shadow Moses! Could it be?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

I lost all feelings of awesome the SECOND I saw the Chris Tucker looking dude.

Then the scene before Olga's child brought back that feeling of awesome.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 19, 2007)

That was definitely the most awesome scene from the trailer.
The scene at the end with Snake and the rookie soldier reminds me of when Meryl and Snake first met in MGS. And lol at the dude under the barrel pooping or what the hell he was doing.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 19, 2007)

Meryl is the leader of FOXHOUND now right? She better bring in 6 supernatural freaks of nature to help out, and if she doesn't then I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 19, 2007)

The true FOXHOUND is in your sig.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _TGS Trailer_ 



I'd have to say my favorite scene from the trailer was the fight between Liquid Ocelot and Snake. Total shot in the dark having Snake pilot the Metal Gear REX from MGS1.


----------



## Sesha (Sep 19, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:


> *Spoiler*: _TGS Trailer_
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to say my favorite scene from the trailer was the fight between Liquid Ocelot and Snake. Total shot in the dark having Snake pilot the Metal Gear REX from MGS1.



It's literally MGS1 vs. MGS2. In that case, while Ray seemed badass, Rex gets my vote. 

Heh, Johnny Sasaki is a member of Foxhound. Well, it seems that this generation of weirdos are accounted for.
Olga's daughter looks like she'll be another Emma. Albeit with an even more annoying voice.

Oh, and I'm liking the FROG soldier unit. They sorta remind me of the Arsenal Tengu. Speaking of which... Arsenal Tengu, come back!  P90 & High-Frequency Blade-awesomeness... *sigh*

And why does Raiden look silly again; He looked so cool in the first trailer he appeared, why does he look like he does, now?


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 19, 2007)

How is Vamp immortal? What happened to the experimental Genome Army? What happened to the prototype Ray (the one Ocelot took)? What happened to all of the Arsenal Gears? What happened to the mass production of REXs? WHO ARE THE PATRIOTS (even though they're "dead") What did Ocelot mean by reviving them? Why is everyone wearing exoskeletons now?

A few questions I hope to be answered.

Question to you guys: Was Sigint the DARPA Chief?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Question to you guys: Was Sigint the DARPA Chief?



Whaaaat?

He'd be like 60.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Whaaaat?
> 
> He'd be like 60.



Shouldn't he have been around 50? He was younger than Big Boss after all (probably by 10 years). It also said that he became the chief of ARPA at the end of MGS3.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 19, 2007)

If he was really 24 during the events of Snake Eater, then Sigint would be 65 in MGS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Trailer in ENGLISH is on there >:3

;( @ the Chris Tucker guy not being voiced BY Chris Tucker.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 19, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Trailer in ENGLISH is on there >:3
> 
> ;( @ the Chris Tucker guy not being voiced BY Chris Tucker.



Fxcking reps like hell.


----------



## Notorious (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm so excited for this game, but I aint posting again in this thread until MGS 4 comes out and I've finished it. >_>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 20, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _TGS Trailer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God, that was a really goosebump-inducing scene! I imagine that we'll get to control REX for quite a bit (grounded "Zone of the Enders" style). But still, it's cooler to have Snake take RAY down. 

Seriously, what the hell is that monkey? Haven't Kojima had enough of them from the MGS3 mini-game? 

And holy crap! Johnny is still there. Well, other than his ass getting kicked by Snake, it's rather amusing that he's part of Meryl's team now. Still, I think he's there for the laughs. That "shitting in the drum can" is definitely one.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 20, 2007)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh God, that was a really goosebump-inducing scene! I imagine that we'll get to control REX for quite a bit (grounded "Zone of the Enders" style). But still, it's cooler to have Snake take RAY down.


Eh, none of the previous MGS games have had players using vehicles, so I just don't see us being able to use a vehicle now, let alone REX. It'll probably make for a really long cut-scene or something.

Also, is the Foxhound Jonathon supposed to be a reincarnation of the Portable Ops Jonathon? I wonder if the new Jonathon will play the same role in the storyline as the former.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres been a Johnathan in every MGS I think.

He normally is considered a joke character.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 20, 2007)

^I was talking about the FOXHOUND guy who went crazy on one of those FROG soldiers, not diarrhea Johnny. Eh, it's not a big deal. Just thought it was weird since Jonathon died back in Portable Ops.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Yall know Eva is in this game too right? Supposedly, she is going around calling herself, Big Mama.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 20, 2007)

What was up with "Big Mama"? The fact that Kojima made her mention CQC has be believing that he's trying to pull one over on people. The Boss is dead and that obviously couldn't be her because of the time that elapsed, but the thing is, I noticed she had a scar on her chest as well. If you look carefully, you can see it. Any ideas? Oh and I think that that guy whose face is Hidden is Raiden. As gay as he appears to be, those who played MGS2 should know that those type of actions by him isn't uncommon. My favorite part was seeing Liquid in Ray. Pretty badass and for those who saw the MGS Online trailer:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The ending was the pest part. It was too funny.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 21, 2007)

Uber-Pwnage said:


> What was up with "Big Mama"? The fact that Kojima made her mention CQC has be believing that he's trying to pull one over on people.


I see nothing suspicious about it, care to elaborate?


> The Boss is dead and that obviously couldn't be her because of the time that elapsed, but the thing is, I noticed she had a scar on her chest as well. If you look carefully, you can see it. Any ideas?


She's 77 in MGS4. Old, but it still doesn't raise any suspicions for me. And I'm pretty sure that's her ribcage, not a scar. If you're thinking that there's a connection between her and The Boss (her scar from giving birth to Ocelot), I doubt it.


> Oh and I think that that guy whose face is Hidden is Raiden. As gay as he appears to be, those who played MGS2 should know that those type of actions by him isn't uncommon.


It's Johnny Sasaki; who else has chronic diarrhea but him? And he's definitely not in 2 places at once, fighting Vamp and all.


> My favorite part was seeing Liquid in Ray. Pretty badass and for those who saw the MGS Online trailer:The ending was the pest part. It was too funny.


Haha, wtf was that catapult thing for? XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Uber-Pwnage said:


> Oh and I think that that guy whose face is Hidden is Raiden. As gay as he appears to be, those who played MGS2 should know that those type of actions by him isn't uncommon.



This trailer and Famitsu scans confirmed it isn't Raiden. That man used to be known as Mr. FOXHOUND when Konami dudes would talk about him, and people assumed it was Raiden pre-cyborg ninja.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, gameplay footage, but please note; this is probably the worst player I have ever seen play a MGS game.





Whoever is playing that [I am assuming the girl from GameTrailers, as you hear her in the background] can't play games for shit.

Oh wait, MTV owns GameTrailers, and they can't make quality TV for shit either.

These also fully confirm ragdoll physics, as before I just assumed it was the average MGS physics, which aren't really physics o_o


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 21, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yall know Eva is in this game too right? Supposedly, she is going around calling herself, Big Mama.



Sources please because I think thats total BS.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 21, 2007)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> Eh, none of the previous MGS games have had players using vehicles, so I just don't see us being able to use a vehicle now, let alone REX. It'll probably make for a really long cut-scene or something.


Of course I know that, but who knows, Kojima is giving us a chance to take control of a Metal Gear. 

Big Mama as The Boss/The Joy? I doubt it. Unless we're talking about her getting cloned as well... which would be messy, I think.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Magoichi said:


> Sources please because I think thats total BS.



TGS trailer states it clearly. She tells Snake to call her "Big Mama". I believe the scene will be early on, to explain and get CQC out of the way.

Old EVA is voiced by Catwoman, the one from the live action Batman movie with Adam West as Batman.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

Magoichi said:


> Sources please because I think thats total BS.


lol yea its like hardcore old news and I don't even follow the game.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 21, 2007)

Eva will be in this game, I read about it a while back. I also saw a picture of her but I forgot where... if anything you can probably see it on her wiki page though... don't ask me for link, too damn lazy.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 21, 2007)

Speaking of Meryl, I have been debating (argueing) with my friend about her appearance in this game. Because I was under the impression that because Otacon lives, Meryl dies (and vice versa). If I remember correctly she is knocked out/unconsiounce in that final battle (if you choose to take Otacon) and her probability for survival is very slim. However if you choose to take Meryl, Otacon decides to stay behind... but since you don't know whats going on "behind the scenes" chances are he probably lives (assuming snaking leaving with Meryl is canon). But the same can't be said for Meryl is Snake takes Otacon... cause your under a time limit and I doubt Meryl wakes up AS SOON as you leave.

Anyway it's all confusing for me but I still say she shouldn't have been braught back when Otacon leaving with snake is obviously the canon ending... right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Speaking of Meryl, I have been debating (argueing) with my friend about her appearance in this game. Because I was under the impression that because Otacon lives, Meryl dies (and vice versa). If I remember correctly she is knocked out/unconsiounce in that final battle (if you choose to take Otacon) and her probability for survival is very slim. However if you choose to take Meryl, Otacon decides to stay behind... but since you don't know whats going on "behind the scenes" chances are he probably lives (assuming snaking leaving with Meryl is canon). But the same can't be said for Meryl is Snake takes Otacon... cause your under a time limit and I doubt Meryl wakes up AS SOON as you leave.
> 
> Anyway it's all confusing for me but I still say she shouldn't have been braught back when Otacon leaving with snake is obviously the canon ending... right?



The canon ending is Snake leaving with Meryl. Otacon gets picked up by a chopper.

The backlouge thing in MGS2 about Shadow Moses regards what ending occurred, and that was the Snake/Meryl ending.

It still doesn't explain where Meryl went after MGS1. Snake and Otacon went to Philanthropy, ran by Nastasha Romanenko. The closest thing we have is the non-canon radio drama, that stated Meryl went to the U.N....but uh, weren't all three of them documented as KIA?


----------



## Omega id (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh I don't know, I've been thinking about replaying MGS2... the fact I played that game over twice and can't remember a lot of things specifically... but yet I still remember a lot of the things that happened in MGS1 quite clearly, doesn't make sense to me... and last time I played MGS1 was... well I can't even remember that 

Thanks for clearing that up for me, however. But I still don't remember them explaining how Snake and Otacon reunited... yeah they both joined philanthropy but was it a coinsidence that they both found each other again? I mean the reason I am so confused is not just cause I hardly remember the events of MGS2. But because I remember too much of MGS1 and I am left believing  (now) that is Snake did in fact leave with Meryl that they must've had a deeper connection (or more precise, a better probability of working together in MGS2), than Snake/Otacon.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 21, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The canon ending is Snake leaving with Meryl. Otacon gets picked up by a chopper.
> 
> The backlouge thing in MGS2 about Shadow Moses regards what ending occurred, and that was the Snake/Meryl ending.



In MGS2 in Arsenal Gear, Snake also shows Raiden his Infinite Ammo Bandana which you get from saving Meryl in MGS1 (the Stealth Camo from Otacon).



Goofy Titan said:


> It still doesn't explain where Meryl went after MGS1. Snake and Otacon went to Philanthropy, ran by Nastasha Romanenko. The closest thing we have is the non-canon radio drama, that stated Meryl went to the U.N....but uh, weren't all three of them documented as KIA?



Maybe she changed her name or something? FOXHOUND is probably one of the leading PMC's in MGS4 so I don't know how she would be able to pull something like that off though. Also, wasn't Ocelot talking to Solidus after MGS1 and telling him that he'll be watching over "that woman?" I still never completely understood what he meant.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Grevane said:


> In MGS2 in Arsenal Gear, Snake also shows Raiden his Infinite Ammo Bandana which you get from saving Meryl in MGS1 (the Stealth Camo from Otacon).



I thought it was a joke, to be honest 

Like the EVA transmitter cutscene




Grevane said:


> Maybe she changed her name or something? FOXHOUND is probably one of the leading PMC's in MGS4 so I don't know how she would be able to pull something like that off though. Also, wasn't Ocelot talking to Solidus after MGS1 and telling him that he'll be watching over "that woman?" I still never completely understood what he meant.



I vaguely remember that. I didn't take it to heart, but considering the situation, I think he could be referring to Olga. Why would he keep tabs on just Meryl if she was with Snake?

Bah, MGS4 better answer this and live up to "finally" answering questions. They also better explain ALL the little fucking details like what that led to Big Boss defecting from the states after the completion of Outer Heaven in MG1, and why there is a damned monkey in MGS4.

Also, is this thread a discussion for MGO too?


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess not since it would be in the Online Gaming Department instead, you can start one there if you want. Oh, and before I forget:



Grevane said:


> How is Vamp immortal?
> What happened to the experimental Genome Army?
> What happened to the prototype Ray (the one Ocelot took)?
> What happened to all of the Arsenal Gears? What happened to the mass production of REXs?
> ...



One down. 

Although I'd like to see how the plot will twist and turn in order to make room for a REX/RAY showdown in Shadow Moses. I'm hoping it won't just be thrown together just for that cutscene (The REX Snake had was the original? I guess that explains why the cockpit is open and the railgun is gone).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

More indepth gameplay footage [MILD SPOILER WARNING, the area you see is around the start of the game, so if you don't want to be spoiled more than you were in late July, then don't watch]



It confirms good and bad things:
+Certain Codec messages occur DURING your movement during gameplay
+Non-cutscene....cutscenes. It's hard to explain, but think of it like...a cutscene occurring in actual play
-Has the same enter area load thing, but seems to not be that bad. A light annoyance
-Cutscenes still rely on a predetermined weapon in your hands and not what you are actually carrying in your hands. Again, a slight annoyance
-Player still isn't that good, which I just wanted to point out.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 21, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> TGS trailer states it clearly. She tells Snake to call her "Big Mama". I believe the scene will be early on, to explain and get CQC out of the way.



rofl. How can that be EVA? She looks more obviously like a clone of The Boss and she even mentions CQC which is the technique both Snake and The Boss created. EVA did not even use CQC. TGS is messing around with peoples heads. Big Mama is not an old EVA.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 21, 2007)

Magoichi said:


> rofl. How can that be EVA? She looks more obviously like a clone of The Boss and she even mentions CQC which is the technique both Snake and The Boss created. EVA did not even use CQC. TGS is messing around with peoples heads. Big Mama is not an old EVA.


Big Mama = Eva.

Look at the character pages.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 21, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> Big Mama = Eva.
> 
> Look at the character pages.



She looks nothing like what I presumed as an old EVA. There aren't even any traits that resemble her. However the resemblance to The Boss is uncanny.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2007)

Mmph. MGS4 is the only reason why a PS3 would be worthy.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 21, 2007)

shoko86 said:


> Mmph. MGS4 is the only reason why a PS3 would be worthy.



Don't forget FFXIII, Versus XIII and possibly White Knight Story.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Don't forget FFXIII, Versus XIII and possibly White Knight Story.


Your right my love.  FF is also worthy. 

Snake is my hero. I would give and do anything Snake ask of me. Raiden is sexy though. BISHI!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> White Knight Story.



Fixed and edited for all the titles that are so far shown to be full win.

Also, lack of belts. :3

I also made the MGO thread so you can like, post on how I suck at topics, or about the footage shown in general.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 21, 2007)

Magoichi said:


> She looks nothing like what I presumed as an old EVA. There aren't even any traits that resemble her. However the resemblance to The Boss is uncanny.



First the news was like nearly three months old. It broke out during the Metal Gear 20th Anniversary Party which was covered by well name a game site and they got it. Kojima specifically identified that character as EVA. here's an excerpt from 1up.com



			
				1up.com said:
			
		

> Kojima then did his best Vamp imitation from the last trailer and mentioned that Konami would announce new voice actors for MGS4. A famous Japanese director Shinya Tsukamoto will be doing the voice of Vamp in Japan. *Then came a shocker: Eva, Snake's love interest in MGS3, returns in MGS4. Kojima showed a rendered of her -- she wore dark military pants and a tan overcoat, with a pistol at her side (no bikini top this time)*.



source: 1up.com

I'm guessing you were expecting a bikini top ?!


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> source: 1up.com
> 
> I'm guessing you were expecting a bikini top ?!


"imagines a 70 years old granny with a bikini top" 

I shall never sleep peacefully again...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Finally got to see the gameplay demo/trailer. There are two things about the gameplay that appeal to me the most...

-New Grappling techniques... when I saw snake bring down that guy and put him to sleep it reminded me of all the times I was ground fighting in my Karate class a few years back  I was impressed.

-Allying with the soldiers on the field

The whole universal camoflouge and barrel > cardboard box don't really impress me. The way I see it, those two things make gameplay easier and the only reason for that change is so that gamers won't bitch about how it plays much like the previous games and lose some sort of interest. Essentially it's the same however, just less effort in my mind.

Also, I'm surprised Snake didn't react in recognition to the small Metal Gear model that Otacon braught along. Would've been nice to see him somehow reminisce or something. Oh well. I hope this game ends the series by the way. I don't see any need to extend the franchise any farther. Unless the codename Snake is passed on to someone else and a new story unfolds. It just seems like this is the game that will clear things up. I'd be dissappointed, especially when Snake's current appearance does not appeal to me at all. But thats just me.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2007)

Frogs looked so fucking cool but too bad they got pwn by bullets. 


​


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 22, 2007)

> Oh well. I hope this game ends the series by the way. I don't see any need to extend the franchise any farther. Unless the codename Snake is passed on to someone else and a new story unfolds. It just seems like this is the game that will clear things up. I'd be dissappointed, especially when Snake's current appearance does not appeal to me at all. But thats just me.


There's still that rift between Portable Ops and Metal Gear, which will apparently be fulfilled by Portable Ops 2... whenever that'll come out.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 22, 2007)

Is it just me or Kojima has this sadistic tendency with women? I mean, the four bosses shown in the "Beauties and the Beasts" trailer and the FROGS are women.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Well at least we know hese straight... right? 

Anyway I find it funny, the frog squad reminded me of Tekken Force soldiers, and that bald guy in Foxhound is Gunjack, lol. Anyways, I was pretty surprised at the fact they braught back the nameless pooper from MGS1, they gave him a name and hese in foxhound, too ghetto.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 22, 2007)

"Nameless" pooper? Almost everyone in the MGS fandom knows who Johnny is... 

As I said, yes, I really find it amusing that he's somewhat part of the good guys. And him saying that he's a 10-year vet is definitely not a lie, think about it. He just sucks, period. 

I've seen the GameTrailer gameplay vids. Yes, the one playing sure sucks, although I can understand since anyone would have to get familiar with the new controller scheme, as well as the new gameplay. If there's something to be learned in those vids - it's really hard to get caught in a PMC crossfire as Snake dies with alarming regularity.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I hope this game ends the series by the way. I don't see any need to extend the franchise any farther. Unless the codename Snake is passed on to someone else and a new story unfolds. It just seems like this is the game that will clear things up. I'd be dissappointed, especially when Snake's current appearance does not appeal to me at all. But thats just me.



I doubt it will, as Ryan Payton shortly said after the MG 20th anniversary party that they are still planning more games, all thats been confirmed for MG is this is the last game Kojima will due that stars Solid Snake. For all we know, the ending could leave a gate open for the Metal Gear Acid games, which currently are non canon.

Out of all the non canon games, the Acid ones seem the most likely to have some chance of being added to the timeline at once point if they make future MG games, as they don't star a character directly from the previous games and put them in situations that contradict canon [Like Big Boss being a full cyborg in Snakes Revenge, or Outer Heaven and Metal Gear TX-55 being created by the CIA with the assistance of Big Boss in Ghost Babel]


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah well I don't remember them mentioning that prison guards name in MGS, so what? did the fanbase give him a name and Hideo decided to stick with it?

Cause yeah everyone knows who he is but I don't ever remember him having a name in the series before MGS4.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

MGS3 has BB mention "a whole clan of Johnnies" referring to the longstanding bloodline of failures, each called Johnny Sasaski.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, on the previous subject. If MGS4 ends Solid Snake's story and the whole big boss/liquid thing. I hope it's an alternate universe (same years 80's-new millenium) but with a different character(s) and plot.

Also, I hope that you can get to control Rex (just saying, from what I saw on TSG07 trailer ). Also, anyone else here think that the Ray unit Ocelot was seen piloting in that trailer is the same Ray unit he stold from the Marines? I just have a theory that its the same one he stold, even though I don't think it said US Marines on it (or maybe he just scratched out the paint?).


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 22, 2007)

You can tell that it's the prototype from three things:

-U.S. MARINES on the side, though I doubt you can spot it in the trailer
-A cockpit, which Liquid is sitting in
-It has a tail, which may have been cut off or something since it isn't full length

Also, Johhny's full name is Johhny Sasaki Slater and he was supposed to have a minor role in the story and get killed off. I guess in MGS3 they started to take interest in him because of the fan base and put in his grandfather there for the them. He was named after Hideki Sasaki, the character model designer for the series.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> It is unknown if Johnny has the nanomachines like the other members of FOXHOUND, since he does not take part in their skirmish and seems to be immune to the pains and mental control of his comrades and the PMCs during the E3 2K7 trailer.



He might still play a bigger role yet, but at least he doesn't fall down anymore with his ass in the air. I wonder if he still remembers Meryl face from when she took his clothes...that would be awkward indeed.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

That TGS trailer just braught back memories man. "I'm a ten year vet!" snake flips his ass over and is like... "How is it that a 10yr rookie survived this long?". And that first part it was the same situation with Snake/Meryl. That was great.

Also I don't think the ray unit that Ocelot was piloting in the TGS trailer had a tail, I also don't think I saw "US Marines" on the side of it. But what lead me to believe its the same one he stold was because of the cock pit. The ray units you defeated in Arsenal Gear were all AI controlled and didn't have cockpits.

Speaking of Rex, I hope if you DO somehow get to pilot that thing, that the satelite dish on the left shoulder still isn't its weakness lol. Or else Liquid will be like "It's my turn" and starts shooting rockets at the dish.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2007)

For those who don't know, Konami released what SOP stands for.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sons of Patriots


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

Why didn't I see that? It should've been damn obvious... lol.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 23, 2007)

Seriously, I'm now interested on Johnny's fate in this game. 

Who knows, he would do something great for Snake? Like becoming a sudden hero or something?

Unless Kojima only placed him there as comic relief, then well, that's wishful thinking. And if he dies, hopefully it won't be because of shitting in the drum can...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

lol I still can't stop laughing at that last scene... the soldier didn't even want to waste a bullet on Johnny lol That was nasty though.

Also if this is truly Solid's last mission I petition Johnny for next MGS protagonist!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 23, 2007)

Something like "The Misadventures of Johnny Sasaki". 

Now, I don't think Raiden would like that. Remember "Snake Eraser"? 

Unless he has already accepted his fate as supporting character...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a feeling Raiden is goinna die in MGS4. Donno why... He and vamp are going to have a battle that goes on for a whole week and they both die due to be worn down, I mean now that vamp is somewhat in Vamp's league.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't even want to think who lives and dies at the good guys' side at the end of the game. For sure, a lot of the baddies will die.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a feeling that there will be multiple endings to the game or whatnot, seeing as how you're given a lot of freedom in the decisions you make while you play as opposed to the linear storyline of the previous installments. Although I'm still interested in several things like:

-What happened to the experimental Genome Army?

-What happened to the electromagnetic device (Fortune) that Ocelot had?
 Why didn't the FROGS have it?

-What happened to the Arsenal Gears, and how did the world react on Metal Gear being publicized? (I think this might be self-explanatory based on the condition of the world in MGS4)


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

All of that stuff will probably be explained during the games opening (as in the mission briefing that Snake always receives before he heads out into battle). Whoever he is in contact via codec at the time will be the one to tell him the current situation, it's been like that from MGS1-3.

The Genome army? My guess is that a majority of the soldiers died in Shadow Moses while some others survived, those are probably the ones that are shown reacting to the nanomachines threat in one of the trailers? Hel if I know, I'm just coming up with theories.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 23, 2007)

Snake piloting Metal Gear Rex = EPIC


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree, I hope Hideo allows you to pilot it, I know about him and his fascination with Mechas, which makes me wonder if there will ever be a ZOE3 =/ I love the ZOE games. ZOE was my first PS2 game.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 23, 2007)

> _After the events of Shadow Moses, Nastasha Romanenko wrote an account detailing the actions that took place and compiled it into a book called "In the Darkness of Shadow Moses."_
> 
> "I dedicate this book to the casualties of Shadow Moses as well as to all those who suffered the tyranny of the nuclear weapons -- and to Richard Ames." - Nastasha Romanenko



Written by Tomokazu Fukushima: 

A bit old, but this is the first time I heard of it (what kind of fan am I?) So Nastasha is the founder of Philanthropy while Snake and Otacon do all the grunt work? Hm, she may make an appearance in MGS4 maybe?


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah I believe that quote is in the Story archives withing Metal Gear Solid 2 (that option that allows you to read articles about the previous story and whatnot).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 23, 2007)

Indeed, In the Darkness of Shadow Moses is something you can read in MGS2.


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2007)

There is just one thing that does not pleases me, Snake´s age, seeing him with Merl as an old man while she is still young made me fell bad for him.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 23, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> I agree, I hope Hideo allows you to pilot it, I know about him and his fascination with Mechas, which makes me wonder if there will ever be a ZOE3 =/ I love the ZOE games. ZOE was my first PS2 game.


As I said, it would be nice if Kojima does allow players to pilot a Metal Gear even for a while. Maybe crush some enemy PMCs and those weird two-legged machines for some fun? 

Yeah, I also wish that Kojima goes back working on Zone of the Enders after this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2007)

Better clips of MGS4 at TGS [Done by one of the DEVELOPERS, someone who can fucking play the game]

* Cherokee & Skyy Black*
* Cherokee & Skyy Black*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 24, 2007)

Now THAT is how it should be played.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 24, 2007)

*Grevane:* I love your sig.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2007)

KP Podcast out one day early!

_TheraHedwig_

Tis worth a listen...it speaks of a ENGLISH version of the TGS demo coming...hm...

You know what that confirms right? :3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 26, 2007)

"As of tomorrow we're going to start working on the English demo."

Fucking awesome!

Listening to them talk about MGS4 and MGO made me want the games even more.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

Is MGO confirmed for US? Cause I wouldn't be surprised if Metal Gear Online DID NOT make it to the states... Sony of America tends to leave us out like that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2007)

*]It's been confirmed for a while dude...what with there being a JP and US MGS4 demo, with different voices in each.*


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I've only seen one gameplay demo of MGO and I don't remember english (or japanese voices), as I didn't pay attention to the dialogue  it didn't interest me much, the gameplay kind of reminded me of an updaetd Winback for some reason.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 29, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I agree, I hope Hideo allows you to pilot it, I know about him and his fascination with Mechas, which makes me wonder if there will ever be a ZOE3 =/ I love the ZOE games. ZOE was my first PS2 game.



He wants to make it, and what Hideo wants Hideo gets.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 29, 2007)

Something random...

Currently, I've been listening to MGS2 and MGS3 music, especially the BGMs in both games. I have to say that even though I've played the games, it was only today that I really focused on the music.

I'm saying this because I wish that the OST for MGS4 will be just as good.


----------



## player1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, I am confused. Didn't Meryl die in the first one on PS1? I think we had to pick between saving Meryl or Otacon, I can't really remember, it was a long time ago.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 29, 2007)

player1 said:
			
		

> Okay, I am confused. Didn't Meryl die in the first one on PS1? I think we had to pick between saving Meryl or Otacon, I can't really remember, it was a long time ago.



Well, obviously, the events after MGS1 were the consequences of the "Meryl" ending, considering that she AND Otacon were alive in that scenario at the end of the first game.

Meryl was dead in the "Otacon" ending...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

I brought up this same subject... It just feels like Otacon ending is the way the game headed in MGS2... but appearantly not.

Anyway, here are some of my favorite quotes throughout the series:

"One who has experienced the tension of battle can never leave the battlefield.
I'm the one giving you something to live for, and that is war" - Big Boss

"Whoever wins, our battle does not end. The loser is freed from the battlefield,
the winner must remain there and the survivor must live his life as a warrior
until he dies" - Big Boss

"I've been on the unit since I was born. I grew up on the
battlefield. Conflict and victory were my parents. The unit is my
life, my family." - Olga

"As long as we have Loyalty to the End..." - The Boss

I can only remember those so far...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

@DSPR8

Harry Gregson-Williams is one of the main reasons I enjoy the Metal Gear Solid series. I fell in love with his militaristic (if thats even a word) themes when he did music for the movie "The Rock". Hese a brilliant composer. I'm glad he does music for the Metal Gear Solid series (well, from 2-3, I don't know if he did music for 1... I noticed his name in MGS2 at first).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not really familiar with the music of Harry Gregson-Williams but yeah, I do think that his works are superb, with respect to MGS music, that is.

I can't wait to listen more of his stuff in MGS4.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 30, 2007)

> According to Kojima, the player's objective against the Beauty and the Beast unit is not to kill them. Much like the "little sisters" in BioShock, the monsters were originally girls with pure hearts, and it's up to the player to rescue them from their misery.
> 
> For players that can lift their curses, there's a little bonus. As previously reported, Kojima used live actresses to model the Beauty and the Beast unit, and he also took 3D data of their faces. If the player can rescue them, they'll be able to unmask the beauty inside the beast and see what they actually look like.



Hm, seems like the plot for MGS4 will branch out in several directions. I hope this one ends the series while surpassing the hype, just like it's predecessors. Kojima doesn't seem to mind them continuing the series afterwards but wants Snake to retire along with him. *Sniffle*

Hopefully it'll go out with a bang and become a classic.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, if thats true, thats pretty cool... although it seems like another annoying errand to unlock some sort of special item at the end (normally it would be stealth camo).


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 1, 2007)

So, what I said about Snake taking the Beauty and Beast unit down with just a tranquilizer gun is now a reality.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ LOL!.........



			
				Grevane said:
			
		

> Hm, seems like the plot for MGS4 will branch out in several directions. I hope this one ends the series while surpassing the hype, just like it's predecessors. Kojima doesn't seem to mind them continuing the series afterwards but wants Snake to retire along with him. *Sniffle*
> 
> Hopefully it'll go out with a bang and become a classic.



I agree.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, as long as those unanswered questions get answered, I'll be pretty much okay with how the MGS saga ends in this game.

And yeah, I'd also would like to see it in such a grand fashion.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 2, 2007)

> "One of my ideas [for MGS4's ending] was that, since Snake and Otacon are breaking the law in order to fulfill their justice, I was thinking of having them turn themselves in, and for the sake of justice, they'd get convicted and executed by the law," he explained. "But all of my staff went against the idea, so I decided not to go with that."
> 
> But even if Snake doesn't get executed at the end of MGS4, Kojima seems firm that he doesn't want Snake back.
> 
> "As long as there's a game called MGS5 and it's a game where you sneak around, it doesn't have to be Solid Snake, right? I'd like that to be created by the younger developers," he said. "To put it another way, Solid Snake is one character that I don't want to entrust to other people."



I'm glad he didn't go with that first idea, it would be too direct an ending for my tastes. But as long as we're on the topic of an ending, I wouldn't be too surprised if there's going to be multiple endings to this one since the player is given a lot of freedom.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Interview with Ryan Payton. Re-confirms we have less than a year before MGS4 is out, sometime before the end of March. He also mentions the weapons the PMC's use and how you can use them, something I know some people whined about. He also explains how those flashback scenes work.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 2, 2007)

MSG, one of the few games that live up to its hype. I don't have a PS3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 2, 2007)

Grevane said:
			
		

> I'm glad he didn't go with that first idea, it would be too direct an ending for my tastes. But as long as we're on the topic of an ending, I wouldn't be too surprised if there's going to be multiple endings to this one since the player is given a lot of freedom.


I don't like the first end scenario. It's like Snake does a Jack Bauer at the end of 24 Season 5... does a kick-ass job for most of the time and gets incarcerated in the end. I don't want Snake to die either. As cheesy as it sounds, but I'd prefer a good ending for him, something that MGS1 with the Meryl ending.

As for multiple endings, I don't mind, it helps add to the replay value of the game.


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 12, 2007)

Collection of 36 videos on GameVideos.com:
Naruto Episodes 187+

Some of them you may or may not have seen, I missed a couple of these during the Giant Video Release period.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

Grevane said:


> Collection of 36 videos on GameVideos.com:
> Naruto Episodes 187+
> 
> Some of them you may or may not have seen, I missed a couple of these during the Giant Video Release period.



What the fuck? 36 videos?

I thought there was like, 11, counting off-screen footage too.


----------



## NullFox (Oct 13, 2007)

I like the idea of saving the bosses instead of just killing them, it might be really interesting


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 20, 2007)

E4 English Demo Gameplay:

*Part One*

*Part Two*

*Part Three*


So much detail that my eyes bleed with joy.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice find there. My eyes are also bleeding with joy.


----------



## Xion (Oct 21, 2007)

Cannot wait!

MGS3 was one of the best games I have ever played (though I still cannot tell if it was better than Resident Evil 4, which was unfucking real in terms of how good it was).

The only thing better about the original MGS was the character designs and maybe a bit of the plot.



Grevane said:


> Anyone notice that all of their names reflect on a member of FOXHOUND from MGS1?
> 
> Crying Wolf - Sniper Wolf
> Raging Raven - Vulcan Raven
> ...



Psycho Mantis is easily the coolest MGS character ever. That guy was awesome as a boss. Rated 2nd actually in a very prominent Boss countdown somewhere. Right behind Sephiroth.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah I about that a whiles back too. Sniper Wolf isn't top 3 but I know she's somewhere down too.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 31, 2007)

=/


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

friend! 

I want that gaaaaaaaame!

*cries*


----------



## Birkin (Oct 31, 2007)

Reminds me of the good old days of MGS2 delays. It was supposed to come out October or something 2001, then World Trade Center happened and I'm sure they intended for Solidus' Harriet to crash into the shell you came from. That's my theory at least.


----------



## hyakku (Oct 31, 2007)

ROFL I called this last year and everyone called me dumb like, "Yea it will be out January, latest February or march of 08. Noobs. Look for a september/october release, trust me.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow. Delayed. Not that I mind though.


----------



## ShangDOh (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm actually glad, now I don't have to buy a PS3 till late next year, hell maybe I'll get lucky and another price drop will happen.


----------



## _fafa_ (Nov 2, 2007)

i wanna pilot REX


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Reminds me of the good old days of MGS2 delays. It was supposed to come out October or something 2001, then World Trade Center happened and I'm sure they intended for Solidus' Harriet to crash into the shell you came from. That's my theory at least.



No Metal Gear Solid 2 was never delayed in America. They did however quickly took out a scene that showed the World Trade Center. The ones that were delayed were Japan and Europe. But it was only due to adding extra content into those versions. It was slated to come out in November 14, 2001 and it did come out on November 14, 2001.

What to make of these news however. Seems like Kojima and company are trying their best to really use much of the PS3's power.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 3, 2007)

Hopefully that would be the case. Kojima and his team should cook us the best MGS ever, so they should use their time and not waste it.



			
				ShangDOh said:
			
		

> I'm actually glad, now I don't have to buy a PS3 till late next year, hell maybe I'll get lucky and another price drop will happen.


Same here. If not for MGS4, I won't be buying the unit.


----------



## Freija (Feb 29, 2008)

I got news. Credit to Birkin for finding it.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

MGS:4

has it been given an official release date yet?


----------



## Pein (Feb 29, 2008)

Venom said:


> MGS:4
> 
> has it been given an official release date yet?



June 12th 2008


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Cool, thats not too far off.

thats actually on my sisters birthday.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 29, 2008)

The US & Japan both have MGS4 bundles, none for Europe the biggest  market for console sales in the world.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Europe get the short straw once again.

It makes me think do they lose money bringing the same stuff to europe.

if not why do they do it.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 29, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> The US & Japan both have MGS4 bundles, none for Europe the biggest  market for console sales in the world.



Is it really confirmed that they're not, or has it just not been stated yet?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 29, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Is it really confirmed that they're not, or has it just not been stated yet?



No, I don't think anything's been confirmed. Just that they haven't mentioned a bundle yet, though they've announced about three separate bundles just for Japan and of course the $499.99 one for the US. Europe doesn't get many bundles, but we're getting a GT5 Prologue one next month. There's still a possibility (of an MGS4 bundle) though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Europe the biggest  market for console sales in the world.



Lolololo.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 1, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lolololo.



Laugh all you want, but.....


----------



## Royal King (Mar 8, 2008)

is it true that Cam Clarke, who is the voice of Liquid Snake in the previous Metal Gear games, will not be a part of Guns of Patriots?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 8, 2008)

^Yeah. Liquid will be voiced by Patrick Zimmerman/Revolver only.


----------



## Royal King (Mar 8, 2008)

Dang man Cam Clarke was cool IMO.


----------



## cygnus (Mar 9, 2008)

I just like it when he says "BROTHER!"

He might be in it, he just won't be doing the main voicing. Kojima wanted it to be all Ocelot anyway.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm actually hyping myself up for this game by playing Portable Ops. Seriously, the wait has been killing me for months.


----------



## cloud23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn i gotta get a PS3. Metal Gear is one of my favorite series and Guns of the Patriots looks so damn good no way in hell i'm not getting this game when it comes out.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a dillemma of a gamer who is into Metal Gear. In my case and for some, I would probably purchase a PS3 just for this game alone.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone know how the MGO beta testing is supposed to work? I'm assuming that Konami will be releasing a tangible, pre-order package with an access code, but I just want to be sure.

Now I'm actually beginning to regret pre-ordering MGS4 so early.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 1, 2008)

Was this posted yet? It sorta shows that lip syncing technology used between the different versions of MGS4 will also be used in every cutscene in the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2008)

Some new details, of course. There will be at least one point in the game that FOXHOUND will team up with you and fight in-game against combatants.

That's a huge step up than escorting fucking EVA in MGS3.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Was this posted yet? It sorta shows that lip syncing technology used between the different versions of MGS4 will also be used in every cutscene in the game.


----------



## Chaotic Flare (Apr 2, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> Anyone know how the MGO beta testing is supposed to work? I'm assuming that Konami will be releasing a tangible, pre-order package with an access code, but I just want to be sure.



googled it, Yeah it's an acess code.
Link

Also read something about MGO being a seperate release ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2008)

Chaotic Flare said:


> googled it, Yeah it's an acess code.
> Link
> 
> Also read something about MGO being a seperate release ?



The full version of MGO will be sold separate. I don't even think there is a date on the full version.

The "starter pack" is what comes with MGS4.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some new details, of course. There will be at least one point in the game that FOXHOUND will team up with you and fight in-game against combatants.
> 
> That's a huge step up than escorting fucking EVA in MGS3.


Holy shit yeah, that is a huge step up.

_EVA - Where'd you go? I'm tired!_

The reason why I never feel like replaying MGS3 these days.



^^Thanks for the info. I wanted to exchange my pre-order to the limited edition anyways.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll give a summary of what appears to be the plot of the game. I'll Spoiler it, but everything I write is either found or implied in the various trailers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The action starts off (probably) in the Middle East (there may be a mini-sequence before that about Snake and Raiden looking for the Patriots; if so, consider both segments to be introductory segments, with the Middle East one much more elaborate).

Snake has been brought in by the Colonel- who now works for the UN- to kill Liquid Ocelot, who has been found in the Middle East. In the current world,  Private Military Companies have expodentially grown in power after the events of MGS2, and War has effectively become a major economic institution. Soldiers all now have Nanomachines (improving their skills, but also controlling them in some ways, eg. preventingthem from shooting clients), and many are supported by mass produced, smaller versions of Metal Gears, used for conventional battles.

Liquid is revealed to be in charge of a dummy corportation called "Outer Heaven", which secretly runs the five largest PMC's. This effectively gives him command of an army roughly equivalent in size and power to that of the United States. Knowing him and his ambitions, the Colonel either discovers or deduces that Liquid is plotting a major military offensive and therefore needs Snake to kill him fast. 

While in the Middle East, Snake meets up with a new generation of FOXHOUND, led by Meryl, who reveals that Liquids plan is to take control of the soldiers Nanomachines and effectively wage war on the world. He has Naomi Hunter as a hostage to help him achieve this goal . Johnny Sasaki, the guard Meryl mugged for his clothes in the first game, is part of this new FOXHOUND, and the only one without Nanomachines.

Snake also meets Drebin, an Arms Merchant who helps him out, and explains about the Patriots and the "Beauty and the Beast" unit, a squad of psychotic, traumatised cyborg women who will probably serve as the FOXHOUND/Dead Cell/ Cobras of the game, the Bosses Snake will fight. 
Their names are based on FOXHOUND and the Cobras. Liquid also has another (assuming BatB work for him) elite all-women squad call the FROGS, though they are just tougher ordinary enemies. 

From the trailers, it appears that Liquid succeeds in his plan, and he escapes with Naomi partly because Snake's own Nanomachines start working against him. There are at least 4 other locations that the game takes place in, and presumably they will be in a world Liquid has triggered a military Apocalypse in-in other words, each location will likely be a war-zone, with the PMC's creating worldwide anarchy. 

The locations include South America and Eastern Europe. In the former, Raiden - now a Ninja Cyborg- teams up with him and ends up fighting Vamp, whilst in the latter Snake meets EVA from MGS3, who has taken to calling herself "Big Mama". Snakes objectives include rescuing Naomi- as well as Sunny, the daughter of Olga Gurlugovitch from the 2nd game who was kidnapped by the Patriots- stop Liquid, and further bring down the Patriots, who have involved themselves in the whole affair and likely have an agenda of their own. 

Due to the scale of the game, it may take place over several weeks or months (maybe years, though that is unlikely), thereby being different from the other games which took place over the course of roughly 24 hours.The Theme of the game is "Sense", with the player being far more exposed than before (they are in warzones, not on sneaking missions), and of course with the locations changing completely throughout the game. Big Boss may appear in the game, having appeared in the initial cast lineup.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 3, 2008)

This thread should help you guys to sign up for the Japanese MGO Beta:




New hands on preview of MGS4 

IGN: 
IGN Interview: 

1up: x


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2008)

Heh...so, beyond MGS4 rewriting the gameplay and not making it a chore in combat, it is also ditching the long running acts of the previous games for smaller, more compact acts?

It already sounds better than the previous games


----------



## Akuma (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wen and reserved the special edition, anyone know what it all comes with?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 4, 2008)

^Same. You'll get 2 MGS4 Documentary DVD's, a sample of the graphic-novel, the official soundtrack, and, depending on where you pre-order, an MGS4 art-book.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 4, 2008)

I always preorder at gamestop, where from do you get the artbook?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2008)

So special edition is worth it? Maybe i'll order it too. Unless it's gamestop only in which fuck that, i hate gamestop.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 4, 2008)

its not gamestop only


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I always preorder at gamestop, where from do you get the artbook?


Gamestop. They'll include the art-book when you pick up your copy. Best to get it on release date though, just in case.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 5, 2008)

[Q-R] Kanokon ep 01 (AT-X DivX6.8 704x396 24fps).avi

Countdown flash files and one of them allows you to turn on BGM.

So yeah, a couple snippets of the awesome music.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 6, 2008)

I noticed the Limited Edition like 10 minutes after it was released on their site. Too bad I live in Europe. Blu-ray content is most likely locked, and EU credit cards doesn't work with Gamestop.

Fuck you Europe. Fuck you.

Help D:


----------



## Dan (Apr 6, 2008)

Been waiting for this game for sometime. Not too long left.

Hope online is good and servers are good.


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 9, 2008)

If you cannot stand mild spoilers, the middle section of the review gives an outline of the first section of the game. It also reveals whose name is on the gravestone in the original trailer, so consider yourselves spoiler warned.


*Spoiler*: _Pics_ 













This removes any doubt I had for MGS4, which wasn't much anyway. If you read all of it, you'll get a good description of the gameplay of MGS4, the changes and differences from the prequels, and a rough summary of the first couple minutes of the general plot. Their assessment of the game seems entirely non-biased and is extremely convincing. Can't wait for 6/12.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm. Seems like the writers of the hands-on were too overwhelmed. I'm just trying to visualize what they were talking about and I already get goosebumps already. What more if I am the one who is playing?


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 10, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots Official US Box Art 
and Info on the Limited and Standard Editions



*Spoiler*: _Info on Limited and Standard Edition_ 



Link


----------



## Genesis (Apr 10, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I noticed the Limited Edition like 10 minutes after it was released on their site. Too bad I live in Europe. Blu-ray content is most likely locked, and EU credit cards doesn't work with Gamestop.
> 
> Fuck you Europe. Fuck you.
> 
> Help D:


There...is...no...way...you...are...LH. I can't believe it. Who are you and why are you using his account? 

Yeah, this game is looking even more solid as time goes on. I'm definitely looking forward to this. The art for the Limited Edition is way better than the standard cover.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone get a copy of the Saga Vol. 2 DVD? Either my retailer wasn't participating in the pre-sell program, or I was too late. :/


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2008)

Great now I'm gon have ta save up my money to get A. A PS3 and this game

It looks just too motherfucking awesome to let go


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I noticed the Limited Edition like 10 minutes after it was released on their site. Too bad I live in Europe. Blu-ray content is most likely locked, and EU credit cards doesn't work with Gamestop.
> 
> Fuck you Europe. Fuck you.
> 
> Help D:



Eh? I thought the PS3 games supposedly had no region-code?


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

the boxart on limited edition looks amazing.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 13, 2008)

Who here thinks Hideo is crazy enough to have the player actually commit suicide?

I mean there is a very strong chance that Snake will die at the end of this game, and it has been implied that it will be through suicide. And we know Kojima is in love with the scene where the character is about to do something in a movie scene, and suddenly control is given back to the player (when Naked Snake shoots The Boss at the end of MGS3 for example).

So will Snake put the gun in his mouth, ready to pull the trigger, and suddenly the player has control over whether he pulls the trigger or not?

Would you be able to shoot yourself (Snake) if this happened?


----------



## Athrum (Apr 14, 2008)

I still think Snake isn't old, like the Snake/Raiden prank they pulled on us when MGS2 was to be released..


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Who here thinks Hideo is crazy enough to have the player actually commit suicide?
> 
> I mean there is a very strong chance that Snake will die at the end of this game, and it has been implied that it will be through suicide. And we know Kojima is in love with the scene where the character is about to do something in a movie scene, and suddenly control is given back to the player (when Naked Snake shoots The Boss at the end of MGS3 for example).
> 
> ...



me and my friend talked about crazy stuff that you would have to do during the game, we were speculating that you have to smash your tv on the ground, or eat your pets or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2008)

MGO details, I think they _sorta_ apply here, as it sorta give insight to the amount of guns in MGS4 because most/all are in MGO.

And uh...that cannon in the MGO trailer that launched the dude...you really use that in the game.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Seems that I'll be able to get a Voucher code after all.


And lol at the man-cannons. What use could they be? Reconnaissance? I mean, assuming that the launched don't get parachutes...


----------



## Bender (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but I'm fapping hella hard to this game


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 17, 2008)

Shit...


----------



## nick65 (Apr 17, 2008)

i cant see the demo in the psstore


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 18, 2008)

Some speculation on whether this is real or not, but it sounds pretty legit to me. Actually, you can kind of tell its similar to the style of music for 'Yell Dead Cell'. This is supposedly leaked music for the Vamp Boss fight in MGS4:

[YOUTUBE]gNL5Il89F4E[/YOUTUBE]​
My opinions are still 'kinda sorta' as boss music though.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 18, 2008)

Kojima unleashing a shit storm upon the internet.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 18, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Kojima unleashing s shit storm upon the internet.



Eh he's never satisfied, lol.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, Kojima is starting to sound like Peter Molyneux.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 18, 2008)

Kojima has always been like that. He's a perfectionist to the bone.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 19, 2008)

I've played all of the MGS except for four. I'm willing to buy a PS3 just for that purpose. I really wish it were on Xbox 360...Christ.


----------



## Pein (Apr 20, 2008)

why don't they wait until the full game is out before getting their panties in a bunch


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey anyone having problems getting the patch update for MGO? Plus the beta has been delayed lol.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 21, 2008)

Beta is suspended until 24th.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 21, 2008)

i know. its a sad deal. i was really excited about this.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 21, 2008)

At least the U.S. portion of the beta will be closed on the 11th instead.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2008)

It is so goddamn hard to wait for this game.


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It is so goddamn hard to wait for this game.



Ofc not, however, when we skip work and such with the promis of beeing able to play the beta first hand, home and stuff.... and then to get this huge let down... kinda is sad


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 22, 2008)

Of course we've all had to wait longer for Brawl (twice) so I think that three days (or one and a half months) isn't that long in comparison.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah. this all will be worth the  wait!! I am excited!


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2008)

You guys are Metal Gear Solid fans and have the played teh game before so tell me are MSG games hard as hell? like will there be any difficults puzzles and what not? Or it all eazy wheezy?


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 23, 2008)

Its an espioniage game you sneak around and stuff. And yes the games are hard.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 23, 2008)

I sold my 80gb PS3 with 1 controller and Fifa 07 and a sometimes defective Ratchet & Clank for 600 bucks to a kid at my school. Which sit in my bank until the MGS 4 bundle drops.

I kept one controller, my HDMI cables, Devil May cry 4 collectors, uncharted, assassin's creed, and Resistance. Which he didn't know I had.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2008)

What about MSG's puzzles they hard?


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sometimes they are.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 24, 2008)

If anything, getting out of a "room" undetected and unscathed is a puzzle on its own.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 24, 2008)

The final MGS4 trailer, featuring remastered scenes and some new footage.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNB2aPdyD2k&eurl=http://metalgearsolid.org/[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 24, 2008)

Comparison between recent and original trailer.


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, I can't wait, I just rented the 3rd one recently because it was the only one I hadn't played. This game comes out a week after my birthday. Is there a video with translations for that trailer yet?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 24, 2008)

That's sweet.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't wait to go up agains thte Beauty and the Beast !  Man, fighting them is gonna be so much fun!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree, though I hope they aren't as frustrating as the fight with The End, and I hope to god we could play as Raiden when he's fighting Vamp.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it just me or Olga's daughter looks like a cross between a human and one of those Grey Aliens from X-Files?


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 26, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> I agree, though I hope they aren't as frustrating as the fight with The End, and I hope to god we could play as Raiden when he's fighting Vamp.



We probably will have to play with Raiden at some point


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought Kojima already said that the only playable character in MGS4 would be Old Snake. 

But then again, Kojima says a lot of things.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## cloud23 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm glad Raiden isn't playable. I never really liked him.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2008)

But he looks so badass and fun to play with in MGS4!


----------



## crabman (Apr 27, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What about MSG's puzzles they hard?



You had to have heard about Psycho Mantis. It's not that they're particularly HARD, it's just they're A LOT of fun to figure out and they require thinking out of the box rather than some obscure timing or throwing something into a really small hole or something. 

It's like guiding a missile to a power station and figuring out which hole you have to shoot it through. 

Or figuring out how to beat a guy who READS YOUR FUCKING MIND!

Or going up river against all the people who you killed throughout the entire game only to die and having to take your "life pill"

Yeah, requires you to think outside the box and requires you actually think rather than just keep trying until you get the timing right like Zelda makes you do.


----------



## Bender (Apr 27, 2008)

crabman said:


> Or figuring out how to beat a guy who READS YOUR FUCKING MIND!



You serious!?!??!?! 

There's actually a boss like that!? O_O


----------



## crabman (Apr 27, 2008)

Psycho Mantis. But yeah he does "read your mind" Basically what happens is that the game keeps track of what you do and he tells you what you've done. Than he sort of predicts your moves and you can't touch him you have to change the controller port to the 2nd slot. And than you can hit him. 

Also puzzles like watching people's ass to see which one is a girl and what not. It's a lot of fun. 

Figuring out where to hide after you're seen is always a puzzle, there's so much you can do with the environment and you just sort of have to pick up the subtle clues that the game gives you. Like everything from hanging off the edge of a ledge to hiding in a box to hiding behind boxes, in the third one you can hide in plain site with the proper camoflauge.


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

There's something I've been wondering about MGS3, if you don't kill any soldiers during the game (use only tranquilizers), will there be any corpses in the river when you "fight" The Sorrow?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 27, 2008)

^I've heard that to be the case, not so sure myself. Though I do know this to be the case with Johnny Sasaki. I'm guessing the Cobra unit would be the only corpses in the river.

EDIT - Nevermind, it's true. Just that I always jump to taking the pill, rather than go through The Sorrow's bullshit.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2008)

You can only tranquilize the Cobras too, but then they explode...


----------



## crabman (Apr 27, 2008)

I actually did that for all the bosses. On accident with Ocelot though. I ran out of ammo with the not Mk22, but than he dropped that animal camo and i was like SWEET! kinda... it's a little bit useless. But I read online that everybody drops something if you a stamina kill. 

Would've gotten that one sniper guy's camo if I read up on it too... must've held him up like 4 or 5 times... Mosin Nagant isn't bad though made the fury really really easy to beat, and also made The Boss not hard to beat. 

I'm sure it's possible to not kill anybody throughout the entire game but that'd be friggin hard. I mean I usually kill people on accident since I'd sneak up behind them and tell them to give me their milk money. But when i let go of the button Snake will usually slit their throat instead of just holding the knife to their neck. 

Yeah everybody was yelling OW. MY NECK MY NECK! Or AW MY HEAD FEELS LIKE IT'S GOING TO FALL OFF!

Seriously didn't use any of the guns. Just the Mosin Nagant and the Mk22.


----------



## Akira (Apr 27, 2008)

Mk22> All.
I don't even know why, but it was my favourite weapon by miles in MGS3.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Crabman, I take it you've never heard about FOXHOUND rank?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 28, 2008)

crabman said:
			
		

> Psycho Mantis. But yeah he does "read your mind" Basically what happens is that the game keeps track of what you do and he tells you what you've done. Than he sort of predicts your moves and you can't touch him you have to change the controller port to the 2nd slot. And than you can hit him.


This was the guy who almost made me quit playing the Metal Gear games for good because of that gimmick.

I wonder if Kojima has cooked something similar (or even more mind-fucking) for Screaming Mantis?


----------



## crabman (Apr 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Crabman, I take it you've never heard about FOXHOUND rank?



That thing at the end that assigns you some animal or something?

First game I got Orca, can't remember the 2nd or 3rd. 

Usually end up choking a bunch of bitches to death.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2008)

crabman said:


> That thing at the end that assigns you some animal or something?
> 
> First game I got Orca, can't remember the 2nd or 3rd.
> 
> Usually end up choking a bunch of bitches to death.



Codename Rank: Foxhound

Difficulty: European Extreme

Requirements

Special Item: No Use
Alert Mode: 0 times
Damage: <10 life bars
Kills: 0 humans
Saves: <25 saves
Continues: 0 continues
LF Med: 0 uses
Play Time: <5:00 hours


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

Ugh, I need a PS3 fast. MGS1 & 3 were do damned awesome. Anyone know if you have to play as Old Snake throughout the entire game, or can you change to the younger Snake somehow?


----------



## crabman (Apr 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Codename Rank: Foxhound
> 
> Difficulty: European Extreme
> 
> ...



I like metal gear, but I kinda don't wanna play it that much...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe the fastest run of MGS3 was around 1 hour and 20 minutes or something. On European Extreme. Achieving Foxhound.

Look it up on youtube.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> Ugh, I need a PS3 fast. MGS1 & 3 were do damned awesome. Anyone know if you have to play as Old Snake throughout the entire game, or can you change to the younger Snake somehow?



nope Old Snake the whole game


----------



## Akira (Apr 29, 2008)

I can see the game having a Young Snake mask as an unlockable to be fair.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 29, 2008)

My favorite gun in all the MGS series was the silenced pistol..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 29, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> nope Old Snake the whole game


Been stated where?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 29, 2008)

It hasn't, I'm sure. Kojima's only confirmed that Raiden wouldn't be playable.


----------



## Solid Snake (Apr 29, 2008)

> *CVG:* In MGS 4 we see the return of Raiden, Liquid Snake and Ocelot. Can you tell us about the plot which combines all these familiar characters?
> 
> *Kojima:* In MGS 4, _the only character you will be able to play as will be Snake_. In the story, I'd like to include all the characters from the whole series if the story allows it. I would like to have a big wrap up in MGS 4 which explains why the characters acted in the way they did in previous games, so everything can be finally revealed in MGS 4.


**


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2008)

It makes me sad that this will be the last MGS game.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 29, 2008)

I never did mgs3  an actual chance, I missed out on mgs1 and mg2.  I might get this game.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Apr 29, 2008)

Mgs 4 will be ep!c


----------



## Id (Apr 30, 2008)

I am getting the bundle when it comes out.

And I wish, they would do a remake of MGS1 on the PS3. Or at least port CG version over. >_>


----------



## crabman (Apr 30, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> It makes me sad that this will be the last MGS game.



Starring Snake, and directed by Kojima. So in essence yes, you're right. But it's not going to be the last named by the name Metal Gear Solid, or at least Metal Gear.


----------



## Even (Apr 30, 2008)

I really hope they will make more games with Big Boss... Continuing where PO left off....


----------



## Pein (Apr 30, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> It hasn't, I'm sure. Kojima's only confirmed that Raiden wouldn't be playable.



Ryan payton said he would be playable


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe in a future MGS4 expansion ala MGS3 Subsistence/MGS2 Substance.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2008)

crabman said:


> Starring Snake, and directed by Kojima. So in essence yes, you're right. But it's not going to be the last named by the name Metal Gear Solid, or at least Metal Gear.


MGS without Kojima and Snake =/= MGS.


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2008)

Even said:


> I really hope they will make more games with Big Boss... Continuing where PO left off....


PO leaves off where Metal Gear 1 and Metal Gear 2 : Solid take off, there's the games that started the MG franchise on the NES. You can play them in MGS 3 Substance.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 1, 2008)

Maybe remakes (not port-ins) of the first two MGs for the PSP?


----------



## Even (May 1, 2008)

Or for the PS3, fully voiced  With the MGS4 engine


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> **





Pein said:


> Ryan payton said he would be playable



That interview is dated 2006, so I guess it's possible Hideo merely changed his mind.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> PO leaves off where Metal Gear 1 and Metal Gear 2 : Solid take off, there's the games that started the MG franchise on the NES. You can play them in MGS 3 Substance.


Correction: It started on the MSX and was ported to the NES.


Even said:


> Or for the PS3, fully voiced  With the MGS4 engine


Bad idea.


----------



## RODtheTV (May 1, 2008)

I didn't know it was the last. In 2005 when they talked about this, they announced (I thought) he signed on for at least 2 more games.I thought there would be 5, then 6 and 7 would be the last.

I loved thr story line of 2 and was excited they were expanding the patriot story.


----------



## Solid Snake (May 1, 2008)

New vid on Gametrailers kicks ass, return of Shadow Moses FTW!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]k690PtiAGKM[/YOUTUBE]​


*Edited for viewing convenience


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 1, 2008)

I was just about to link that

my jaw cant close

im having tears in my eyes

FUCKING SHADOW MOSES FOR LIFE


----------



## Akira (May 1, 2008)

I think this video proves the existence of the Young Snake mask.


----------



## Akuma (May 1, 2008)

Hey someone told me today that Raiden was in this game. I was like wtf. is this true? Maybe I didnt see him, I seen the vid where he supposedly is to is he that guy fighting snake thats in a bunch of armor?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 1, 2008)

Yes Raiden will be in MGS4. From trailers, Raiden looks like he will be constantly fighting Vamp from MGS2. He also said he was here to "protect Snake". 
Image: 

Anyway I can't wait to play the game even though I need to get a PS3.


----------



## cloud23 (May 1, 2008)

Yes Shadow Mosses is back!


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2008)

Raiden being in MGS4 has been known for fucking ages.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 2, 2008)

Even said:


> Or for the PS3, fully voiced  With the MGS4 engine


It would be a good idea, but I don't think Kojima is up to do a total remake of his first two MG games. I guess that's wishful thinking now, eh? 

I think a PSP remake is possible considering how they did Portable Ops. I loved that game to bits.


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Hey someone told me today that Raiden was in this game. I was like wtf. is this true? Maybe I didnt see him, I seen the vid where he supposedly is to *is he that guy fighting snake thats in a bunch of armor? *



I really can't think about who that might be. 

Raiden is back as the new Cyborg Ninja:

and I say go, go, go

I still can't think about who you are talking about- I don't remember seeing Snake fight anyone in a bunch of armour, not in any of the trailers I've seen.


----------



## crabman (May 2, 2008)

Maybe that's what he's talking about?


----------



## Id (May 2, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> New vid on Gametrailers kicks ass, return of Shadow Moses FTW!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Seems like a flashback, but I fucking hope they do a remake utilizing PS3 spec.


----------



## Solid Snake (May 2, 2008)

^Well, he'd have to get to Shadow Moses at one point as Old Snake to have the showdown in REX with RAY and Liquid in the trailer.

And two quick questions I'm hoping MGS4 will answer:
-I'm still wondering if Sigint was the Darpa Chief xD
-How the hell did the Patriots cover up the Arsenal incident

I'm also hoping that they don't just forget about the 'Fortune' gizmo that Ocelot had. I was just remembering that the FROGs didn't have it, and they're his personal unit after all.


----------



## Even (May 2, 2008)

MGS1 on the PS3 would be so damn awesome  That vid kicks ASS!!!


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 2, 2008)

I don't want a fucking remake and that isn't a remake.

What's awesome is that you can walk around, 9 years after you originally walked there.


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2008)

Id said:


> Seems like a flashback, but I fucking hope they do a remake utilizing PS3 spec.



It's not a flashback, because we know what Shadow Mose looked like before and that was'nt it. This Shadow Moses is abandoned, snowed over. Snake's approach to it- from the side, rather than an underwater approach- is different as well.

......

Unless you mean, he's flashbacking to a time when he infiltrated Shadow Moses again, after the events of the first game, but before this one. Possible, esp. given the relatively small size of the place (and the apparent lack of enemies), but remember that he starts off some distance away.It could be that Shadow Moses is just a _part_ of the location, which encompasses a large part of Alaska's Fox Archipelago (of which Shadow Moses island is just one part) or at least the whole island rather than just the Disposal Facility.

Also, Snake fights Liquid in RAY with REX at one point, and it looks like the same REX. It could be that it was simply left there (for whatever reason, esp. given that there was so much talk about "retrieving Metal Gear"  from the likes of the Pentagon, with FoxDIE brought in for that result) Snake is in the region, and he needs to get it to fight Liquid.

Which, of course, means you'll need to go through the whole facility to get to it. Which is sweet.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

crabman said:


> Maybe that's what he's talking about?



But those are tits.


----------



## Akuma (May 2, 2008)

Nvm mind guys I saw the vid my friend was talking about raiden was fighting someone else... I think?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2008)

Raiden fighting Vamp, you mean?


----------



## Akuma (May 2, 2008)

Yeah that might be it, that was by far the best video ive seen so far.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 3, 2008)

Solid Snake said:


> ^Well, he'd have to get to Shadow Moses at one point as Old Snake to have the showdown in REX with RAY and Liquid in the trailer.


Kojima knows how to tease players, really. Seeing the full version with him saying "Did you rike it?" had me go .

Well, it would be neat if you can play parts of MGS1 as means of "reliving" Old Snake's flashbacks. 

But then again, seeing Shadow Moses in PS3 graphics looks awesome alright.



> I'm still wondering if Sigint was the Darpa Chief xD


I won't be surprised if he is. 

EDIT: I don't know if this was already posted in this thread, but anyway...


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

I never played the first 3 should I get this gasme anyway?


----------



## Id (May 3, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I never played the first 3 should I get this gasme anyway?



NO!!!!


----------



## Solid Snake (May 3, 2008)

Seriously. You need to able to appreciate it when it concludes the story.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 3, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I never played the first 3 should I get this gasme anyway?



This is the part where I say "eat shit and die!" but I'm feeling nice

PLAY THE OTHER GAMES NOW OR DIE

I dun like bandwagoners D:


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

Can't, don't have the right whatever I need for my ps2 games to be saved on my ps3 , which is too bad cause i saw a boxset which contains all 3 games for the ps2, Too bad I know the endings of all three. Though I did buy 3 in 2005 and played it for a hours, now I kinda feel bad never getting it a chance.


----------



## Solid Snake (May 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but, all I can say is this:

*Spoiler*: __ 






































Sucks to be you man.​


----------



## Stalin (May 3, 2008)

I consider myself a sucky gamer compared to the people who have played hundreds of video games anyway. But what exactly do I need to saved ps2 games on the ps3 ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 4, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> PO leaves off where Metal Gear 1 and Metal Gear 2 : Solid take off, there's the games that started the MG franchise on the NES. You can play them in MGS 3 Substance.



There are still questions about what occured between PO and MG1.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Such as Big Boss joining The Patriots, what led him to create Outer Heaven and rebel against them, what happened to the man behind all of the events in MGS3, Major Zero, and the like.


----------



## crabman (May 4, 2008)

I think Zero has probably died from old age. Big Boss probably got caught up in some moralistic nonsense that the 11's seem to like to so much and probably achieved a high enough status for someone to call a hit on him. 

Anyways a more accurate and probably more official answer: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In 1999, he took control of another nation known as Zanzibar Land. Recruiting war orphans from across the Third World and raising them as soldiers, Big Boss hoped to create a nation by and for soldiers, where soldiers were honored and not treated as tools. Big Boss also recruited Gray Fox to his cause. To ensure Zanzibar Land's success, Big Boss once again commissioned the creation of a more advanced Metal Gear prototype, known as Metal Gear D. This time, Dr. Petrovich Madnar (the scientist who was forced to developed the original TX-55 model in Outer Heaven) developed the new model on his own free will, after being institutionalized into an asylum in the US. It is rumored that Dr. Petrovich also provided Big Boss with cybernetic body parts due to his injuries in Outer Heaven.




from metal gear wiki


----------



## Solid Snake (May 4, 2008)

> It is rumored that Dr. Petrovich also provided Big Boss with cybernetic body parts due to his injuries in Outer Heaven.


Aren't you thinking about Snake's Revenge?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 4, 2008)

Big Boss did everything for his country and was ultimately betrayed by it. That's what led to Outer Heaven.

And it is very possible that Madnar fixed Big Boss.


----------



## crabman (May 5, 2008)

I thought it was because of MGS 3 and working so close to nukes and everything. Radiation made his balls not work anymore.


----------



## Solid Snake (May 5, 2008)

A gallery of random pics. Be careful about the last one though, it may be spoiler doozy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Ooooh, interesting last pic.

The smoking one made me lol.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. The main menu looks very interesting. :amazed


----------



## crabman (May 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



liquidus snake


----------



## Solid Snake (May 5, 2008)

1. Big Boss in MGS4.
2. Big Boss in a flashback.
3. Solidus in a mirror.

Note: Snake wears Solid Eye on his left. Solidus wears an eyepatch on his left. Big Boss is the only one who wears it on his right.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 5, 2008)

Or..Possible Captain Falcon cameo?

You know, unmasked and ready to show you his moves?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 6, 2008)

I want that MGS4 PSP theme. 

And what the hell is that last one?


----------



## shadow_wisp (May 6, 2008)

*MGS4 - Main Menu Revealed!*


Enjoy.


----------



## shadow_wisp (May 6, 2008)

*Metal Gear Solid 4 - Revived Trailer [NEW!]*

Trailer:




Snake revisits Shadow Moses!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

^It looks pretty good.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2008)

Why the hell does this need it's own thread? Just post it in the damn MGS thread.


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2008)

Holy shit, I had no idea I could create an internal memory card on my ps3, this I can finish mg3.


----------



## Sabertine (May 7, 2008)

play.com has the European Limited Edition

awesome I must say.


----------



## Face (May 7, 2008)

Wow. I really hope Big Boss Returns, or we get some flashbacks of him. That major spoiler was awesome. Thank you for the spoilers Solid Snake.


----------



## Even (May 7, 2008)

Loving those pictures  Having Big Boss in MGS4 would be beyond awesome


----------



## xReaper (May 7, 2008)

i like this MGS4 thread better then the other ones i see. much more news and stuff here! keep it up


----------



## Even (May 7, 2008)

Stumbled over this one:


Not for MGS4, but a fanmade movie called "Metal Gear Solid: Philantrophy". For a fan-made movie, this looks pretty darn impressive


----------



## kairi79 (May 12, 2008)

first mgs4 review uk opm - 10/10


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 13, 2008)

New trailer:



Holy shit it looks awesome @_@


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 13, 2008)

For some reason, that MOVIE GUY ANNOUNCER man really feels out of place in a MGS trailer.


----------



## crabman (May 13, 2008)

Yeah seriously I was thinking that exact thing.


----------



## p-lou (May 13, 2008)

Agreed about the movie guy, something just didn't feel right about it.  It was a cool trailer though.  And lol at the energy drink commercial.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 13, 2008)

I disagree, I think the announcer fits.. it's just weird to see a trailer in a movie formula for a game, the other MGS4 trailers didn't really impress me when I compared them to the MGS2 and MGS3 trailers.. but this one is great.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbqbn0QW1gw[/YOUTUBE]


Ask me best trailer ever released 


I don't see any video game releasing a trailer as good as dis


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 14, 2008)

I think that is the best trailer I've seen ever. I don't mind the Movie Guy narrating stuff. I actually like it.


----------



## Akira (May 14, 2008)

HURRY.THE.FUCK.UP.JUNE.12TH..

Edit: Having watched it a second time, is it just me or is it Solidus's voice at 1:14??


----------



## Face (May 14, 2008)

This trailer certainly explained alot, for example why there was a young Snake in the previous trailers. It also looks like Big Mama/Eva will be on the good side. I liked this trailer, it's the best one I've seen.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 14, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> This trailer certainly explained alot, for example why there was a young Snake in the previous trailers. It also looks like *Big Mama/Eva will be on the good side*. I liked this trailer, it's the best one I've seen.


Not to mention that Snake will be riding with her in a bike... again. I wonder if they'll do another bike chase.


----------



## Face (May 14, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Not to mention that Snake will be riding with her in a bike... again. I wonder if they'll do another bike chase.



It looks like there will be yet another bike chase. I'm amazed that she can still ride a bike at her age.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 14, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> It looks like there will be yet another bike chase. I'm amazed that she can still ride a bike at her age.


For starters, I'm amazed that she's in MGS4 despite her age. Not to mention that her boobs are still the same from 50 years ago.


----------



## Athrum (May 14, 2008)

Is it just me or is that Olga as one of the beauty and the beast near the end of the trailer????


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2008)

UK Official PlayStation Magazine scored the game a 10 our of 10. Not shocking.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And confirmed in the review that Snake is dead at the conclusion of MGS4.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 14, 2008)

X-T said:


> Man this just gave me the last boost i needed to go out and buy a PS3



MGS4 is going to be bundled with a PS3, I believe. 

Heres hoping there will be no fucking delays to the release date of it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2008)

Oh..this wasn't posted?

*THE INTRODUCTION TO MGS4.*


----------



## Starrk (May 14, 2008)

Stupid Gamestop didn't take reservations for it. Going to wait in line and get the MGS4 PS3 bundle on the 12th.

-Zarakira.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> UK Official PlayStation Magazine scored the game a 10 our of 10. Not shocking.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe their exact words were "and it looks like it is indeed Snake's last mission", or something along those lines. Which could mean many things, for example that all the loose ends are tied up and therefore there is no need or hint of a sequel.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I believe their exact words were "and it looks like it is indeed Snake's last mission", or something along those lines. Which could mean many things, for example that all the loose ends are tied up and therefore there is no need or hint of a sequel.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He said "Farewell, Snake." in his review


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He said "Farewell, Snake." in his review




*Spoiler*: __ 



Still does'nt mean he's dead. Dead or alive, the last MGS game is the last game starring Solid Snake.


----------



## Akira (May 14, 2008)

X-T said:


> Is it just me or is that Olga as one of the beauty and the beast near the end of the trailer????


I think it was :amazed


----------



## eD (May 14, 2008)

Where can I read this game's storyline?

I have MGS: Subsistance but I won't be getting this, so I'll like to know how the story goes...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2008)

eD said:


> Where can I read this game's storyline?
> 
> I have MGS: Subsistance but I won't be getting this, so I'll like to know how the story goes...



The game isn't even out yet, and we haven't even seen what the games Metal Gear is.

What makes you think we know the entire storyline?


----------



## Solid Snake (May 14, 2008)

Wow, I've been missing out on a lot of new stuff. Announcer voice in the trailer had a perfect touch to it. Makes me anxious for the MGS Movie after seeing the way they presented it.


Fenrir said:


> Edit: Having watched it a second time, is it just me or is it Solidus's voice at 1:14??


Actually, I think it is. But I think he said those exact same lines to Raiden in MGS2, so it could just be a flashback or something.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2008)

The new trailer looks great. So many clips that leave you wanting more.


----------



## Akira (May 14, 2008)

BrandonHeat said:


> The new trailer looks great. So many clips that leave you wanting more.


I'm definetly looking forward to fighting the Geckos on the gunner turret or whatever it was towards the end of the trailer.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2008)

I just want to see those cut scenes between Snake and Liquid. It looks amazing.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 14, 2008)

X-T said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is that Olga as one of the beauty and the beast near the end of the trailer????


That would be a nice twist. I think the latest trailer showed quite a lot of essential stuff.



			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> UK Official PlayStation Magazine scored the game a 10 our of 10. Not shocking.


Yeah. I'm not surprised.


			
				Goofy Titan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And confirmed in the review that Snake is dead at the conclusion of MGS4.


I'm not surprised by that as well.


----------



## eD (May 14, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The game isn't even out yet, and we haven't even seen what the games Metal Gear is.
> 
> What makes you think we know the entire storyline?



oh lol i'm sorry
i thought it was released or that you guys knew a bit about the story

is that, now that i got the wii, i'm not into playstation stuff like before.


----------



## Solid Snake (May 14, 2008)

Loleos. Side scrolling MGS flash game.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 14, 2008)

Those are -material alright. That would help me kill some time.


----------



## Even (May 15, 2008)

Looks like Altair's costume is going to be available too  That's pretty damn sweet


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh..this wasn't posted?
> 
> *THE INTRODUCTION TO MGS4.*


----------



## Athrum (May 15, 2008)

xD it's because of that line of thought that ps3 is in 2nd place of console sales xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone checked out the ? It's awesome - the whole site's a game. The Training Missions are just multiple choice questions, but seeing actual game footage is enough to  me.

I love it when Otacon claims that he made the website.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

Hehe, I did. The site also confirms the PMC factions in MGS4.

- Praying Mantis [UK PMC]
- Pievure Armament [French PMC] 
- Raven Sword [US PMC] 
- WEREWOLF [US PMC] 
- Ochenotovaya Khvatka [French PMC, but with a Russian name?]


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 16, 2008)

man i wish this would come to the 360 looks like i have to pony up the money for a PS3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 16, 2008)

That's unlikely at the moment considering that Kojima and his development team designed the game with regards to the PS3 engine. But then again, Kojima Productions has been mostly solid with Sony.

If anything, MGS4 is a marketing ploy by Sony so that people will buy that bulky console unit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2008)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> man i wish this would come to the 360 looks like i have to pony up the money for a PS3



The game has Sony cellphones in it.

That sealed the deal on it never coming to the 360.

The only game with that even slight chance would be Metal Gear Online, as that'd be an even better game on the 360 than the PS3, given the online dominance the 360 has.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 16, 2008)

I really find those product promotions funny, yet amusing. It's like seeing Pizza Hut in Code Geass. 

Best part of those promotions was the iPod. I mean, getting to customize the BGM anytime is awesome, considering that I have a knack for good music.


----------



## Boromir (May 18, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> God, I just can't hold it anymore. I'll probably risk buying a PS3 unit just for this game.



Same here. I think i'll get one in a month or so, just for MGS4.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 18, 2008)

Is anyone gonna get the special edition? I'm thinking about getting it, but its like 90$ish.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 18, 2008)

Just the fact that it's MGS is enough for me to buy it. I really want the limited cover-art and art-book though.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 18, 2008)

Seeing the intro in its entirety just made me want to get a PS3 right now.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 18, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The game has Sony cellphones in it.



LoL, wut? I didn't see any cellphone that has Sony logo on it...


----------



## Gentleman (May 18, 2008)

This game makes me realize that my money was well spent in not buying a 360 and getting a PS3, and it's not even out yet. 
The intro and site are great!


----------



## maximilyan (May 18, 2008)

epic, game will be epic. this is the reason im glad i have ps3.


----------



## crabman (May 18, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, wut? I didn't see any cellphone that has Sony logo on it...



That's because it looks like this:


not this:


----------



## ExoSkel (May 19, 2008)

crabman said:


> That's because it looks like this:
> 
> 
> not this:


Ok then, let me edit what I said.

LoL, wut? I didn't see any cellphone that has Sony Ericsson logo on it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2008)

Do not get a system  just on one game =/ seriously, thats a waste of money big time.

Anyways I thought this would be funny and it involves metal gear  

Metal Gear Solid - Lupin III Style

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfInFGJRCbY&eurl=http://kotaku.com/5009642/metal-gear-solid-%252B-lupin-the-third--so-awesome[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ExoSkel (May 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Do not get a system  just on one game =/ seriously, thats a waste of money big time.


Too late. I already bought it 3 months ago... It's been a collecting dust since then


----------



## Even (May 19, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Ok then, let me edit what I said.
> 
> LoL, wut? I didn't see any cellphone that has Sony Ericsson logo on it...


Well, I don't think it has been shown on screens yet, but Konami has informed that they have the license to use Sony Ericsson cell phones in the game.
So the game is gonna contain iPods, Sony Ericssons, Triumph motorcycles and Japanese energy drinks (same as with the Calorie Mate from MGS3. The Calorie Mate is actually a snack here in Japan. I've tasted it, and it's dry as hell )

Konami also have an agreement with Ubisoft, to use Altairs costume in the game


----------



## ExoSkel (May 19, 2008)

Actually, I saw Vamp's cellphone logo and it looked like anything BUT sony ericsson logo...


----------



## Even (May 19, 2008)

some of the product placements in the game...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 19, 2008)

Some vids that features the voice behind the bad-ass that is Solid Snake.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Um0yhDx5ok[/YOUTUBE]
Here's David Hayter speaking in Japanese about MGS's 20th anniversary. Obviously, Snake isn't his natural voice. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5224E3GYC3M[/YOUTUBE]
And here he is posing as Snake and presenting a video game award.


----------



## Outlandish (May 19, 2008)

so when does this come out ? my ps3 is dead to me until this or tekkan comes out


----------



## Even (May 19, 2008)

12th of June.... in 24 days...


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 19, 2008)

My local game store sells them a day before the actual release date. I'll be one of the first to get it. MUAHAHAAHHHAHAHA


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 19, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> My local game store sells them a day before the actual release date. I'll be one of the first to get it. MUAHAHAAHHHAHAHA



Well I can go through my time machine and go through the future so HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 19, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Well I can go through my time machine and go through the future so HAHAHAHAHAHA!



You won't fit inside the time machine, fatty. HAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## crabman (May 19, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Ok then, let me edit what I said.
> 
> LoL, wut? I didn't see any cellphone that has Sony Ericsson logo on it...



Lol, that's all I'm asking.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 20, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> My local game store sells them a day before the actual release date. I'll be one of the first to get it. MUAHAHAAHHHAHAHA



Well, you will still suck at the game, so no biggie for me!

*A little message from Birkin*: I challenge all of you to face me online. Add G-Birkin and we'll duke it out when the game comes. Preferably create a clan so me, Freija and Sayo hopefully can get some decent competition. Year of the Gear!


----------



## Athrum (May 20, 2008)

You mean in the MGO?


----------



## beads (May 20, 2008)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 20, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Well, you will still suck at the game, so no biggie for me!
> 
> *A little message from Birkin*: I challenge all of you to face me online. Add G-Birkin and we'll duke it out when the game comes. Preferably create a clan so me, Freija and Sayo hopefully can get some decent competition. Year of the Gear!


What level did he reach in the beta?


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 21, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Well, you will still suck at the game, so no biggie for me!
> 
> *A little message from Birkin*: I challenge all of you to face me online. Add G-Birkin and we'll duke it out when the game comes. Preferably create a clan so me, Freija and Sayo hopefully can get some decent competition. Year of the Gear!



Don't worry, you'll meet your match.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 21, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> What level did he reach in the beta?



He says,

"I ended at 6, before he went Snake galore, you?"


----------



## LiveFire (May 21, 2008)

I can't wait for this, I preordered a copy myself  I'm sad it will be the last one though


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 21, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> "I ended at 6, before he went Snake galore, you?"


5, I believe. And yeah, the Old Snake game-mode got me off track too. I'll add you for some Urban Ultimatum in June.


----------



## ChaochroX (May 21, 2008)

Am I the only one who's kinda excited that this is Kojima's last MG? I mean other projects he's worked on were pretty awesome I look forward to more from him.


----------



## beads (May 21, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> Am I the only one who's kinda excited that this is Kojima's last MG? I mean other projects he's worked on were pretty awesome I look forward to more from him.



It should make MGS4 all the better.

Damn it, stop talking about it. I seriously can't wait.


----------



## ChaochroX (May 21, 2008)

lol i know i can't stop grinning now.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 22, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> Am I the only one who's kinda excited that this is Kojima's last MG? I mean other projects he's worked on were pretty awesome I look forward to more from him.


Actually, I don't want Kojima to be pigeon-holed by the game franchise. Although he has other games aside from Metal Gear, but most people only know him through that game. Heck, some are surprised when they find out that Kojima was one of the minds of the development Zone of the Enders.


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2008)

I 


N
E
E
D

T
H
I
S

G
A
M
E


NOW!


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

You guys know  how online will be run?


----------



## beads (May 22, 2008)

Is there a MG FC? I'm not that organized to start one, but someone should.

Also, you have to call it the La-li-le-lo-lu FC. I think that's the way it goes.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, there's an MG Fc.


----------



## beads (May 22, 2008)

Link?
I'm lazy, and someone is bound to be in it here.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2008)

THE TSUNADExSHIZUNE FC


beads said:


> Also, you have to call it the La-li-le-lo-lu FC. I think that's the way it goes.


That was part of a password thing we had going on, until our entire member queue wasn't able to recognize that phrase. XD


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 22, 2008)

Predictions on how Snake 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dies?

As seen in the trailers, at some point in the game, Snake puts a bullet into his pistol, and sticks it into his mouth. I would be somewhat pissed if thats how a legend that is Solid Snake will go out. I'm really hoping that there is some other way for his tragic death.


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Predictions on how Snake
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Invisible bees.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Invisible bees.



Maybe another clone.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 22, 2008)

Another fucking reason why I can't wait for this game. The final chapter to a legendary story. Everything Snake does gives me a hard-on.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

No possibility of a #5?


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

this isnt 100% info but my friend said kojima was gonna make number 5 for xbox exclusive. Not sure if I believe him though.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2008)

No more sequels. Interquels, perhaps, such as Portable Ops.


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2008)

A wii version


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> A wii version



LOL maybe remake of MGS2


----------



## Akuma (May 22, 2008)

Wii version? more like n gage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

is anybody here getting the ps3 mgs4 bundle


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 23, 2008)

I'm gonna get the Limited Edition and the Limited Edition guide book.


----------



## UchihaVengance (May 23, 2008)

theres already an official review

check it out


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

i thought some uk magzine had already given a review like a week ago


----------



## UchihaVengance (May 23, 2008)

yea thats the one. and theres pics to show it

their past reviews:

MLB 08 The show - 9 
Echochrome - 8 
Race Driver GRID - 9 
Iron Man - 4 
Call of Duty map pack - 8 
Crisis Core FF VII - 8 
American Idol Encore - 6 
Singstar Summer Party - 7 
Brooktown High - 6 
Reel Fishing - 2 
King of Clubs - 3 
Silent Hill Origins - 6 
Fading Shadows - 4


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2008)

*MGS4 Has 90-Minute Cutscenes*




holy crap 0_0 I am so bringing the popcorn to my friends house when we play this game


----------



## Akira (May 23, 2008)

Considering how much this game needs to explain regarding the storyline I shoud damn well hope so, not to mention that MGS's cutscenes are better than most new movies nowadays.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 23, 2008)

As long as the cutscenes aren't mundane like a chunk of MGS2's, but they are actually interesting, I'm fine with that.

If the cutscenes are awesome, I have no reason to whine. 90 minute cutscenes make up for the original Metal Gear barely making sense 40% of the time.

Speaking of that, after playing Metal Gear: Solid Snake, I think it kicks the shit out of MGS2 :x

MGS3>MGS1>MGSO>MG2>MGS2>MG


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2008)

still 90 mins? come on guys, thats 1 hour and 30 mins straight thats crazy imo.   I like the MGS series and what not, but kojima still needs to realize that this is not a movie but a video game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 23, 2008)

Well since this is the last Metal Gear I expected long cut scenes. We need to tie every loose end of the story if not people will whine that they wanted more information.


----------



## Amuro (May 23, 2008)

I would be really suprised if thats true XD

I sat through the 40 minute scene in MGS2 so safe to say i'll be fine watching this. 

I know it's not a movie but it's not exactly your standard VG either. Kojima is telling the last chapter of a story thats been going on for over 20 years if he feels he needs a 90 minute cutscene to help the game and tie up some loose ends then i'm all for it. 
It'll probably be the last cutscene anyway, no way do you throw a 90 minute segment in the middle of the game. 

Only like 3 weeks left.


----------



## beads (May 23, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Link removed
> That was part of a password thing we had going on, until our entire member queue wasn't able to recognize that phrase. XD



Doh. I already found out about that one, I guess I forgot. But I have the latest post, it's got some funny videos.


----------



## Athrum (May 23, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> is anybody here getting the ps3 mgs4 bundle



yeah, waiting for the 12th xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 23, 2008)

Ninety-minute cutscenes. With an "s". I don't know what to say of that, but yeah, I wouldn't mind it though. Besides, MGS4 is pretty much an interactive movie, after all. 

Although I wish that it won't sacrifice gameplay. And heck, power fluctuation is the main enemy here. Not to mention the controller-life. 

Imagine something like this: Snake exits from one room > 36-minute cutscene > Game prompts player to save > 27-minute cutscene > Power failure >  > 

Of course, I'm just exaggerating.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> still 90 mins? come on guys, thats 1 hour and 30 mins straight thats crazy imo.   I like the MGS series and what not, but kojima still needs to realize that this is not a movie but a video game.



MGS best part is it's cinema's. Without it that wouldn't be metal gear. I'll take those 90 minutes as long as it's good. And metal gear almost never fails so i have faith it'll be good.


----------



## masamune1 (May 23, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Predictions on how Snake
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Judging from the background in that scene it looks like it is set in the Middle Eastern section, which is the first one (MGS4 being set across multiple loales across the globe). So the odds that he kills himelf in that scene are very slim, unless the rest of the game is one gigantic flashback.
Which it is'nt. 

As I said before, it is not yet proven that he will actually die, so predictions might be pointless anyway. As far as the gun in the mouth goes, it could be that in that particular scene, he'd just given up hope. Or, he might have been practicing- as in, he was putting it in his mouth because he plans to off himself later, and wanted to imagine the scene to see if he had the guts (though I do see Snake practicing suicide for real, coming back after shooting himself- after all, he is Snake).


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 23, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good points.


----------



## Even (May 23, 2008)

> *MGS4 has '90 minute' cut-scenes*
> We know the Metal Gear Solid series is famous for its long cut-scenes, but this tops everything! Metal Gear Solid 4, the latest instalment in Hideo Kojima's seminal stealth series, has cut-scenes (note the plural) that approach the 90 minutes mark. For those troubled with time keeping, that's the length of a feature film.
> 
> The news comes from PSW magazine, who's been and finished MGS4, and then promptly whispered in our ears about the shocking 90-minute cut-scenes. The latest issue hits newsstands today, by the way.
> ...



DAMN!!! 90 minutes??? Well, I'm gonna watch 'em anyways


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

I want a PS3 for this game. x]

Close to trading in my 360.


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2008)

90 minutes!? 

Holy crap!

I'm loving this!


----------



## Stumpy (May 23, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> still 90 mins? come on guys, thats 1 hour and 30 mins straight thats crazy imo.   I like the MGS series and what not, but kojima still needs to realize that this is not a movie but a video game.


It is to make up for their inability to deliver proper story elements within their gameplay, but don't tell Metal Gear fans that 

I like the games and all, but really there is something wrong with a developer when they need 90 minute cut scenes to tell their story instead of having the player actually _play_ the game.


----------



## Suzuku (May 23, 2008)

Hagi said:


> I would be really suprised if thats true XD
> 
> I sat through the 40 minute scene in MGS2 so safe to say i'll be fine watching this.
> 
> ...


The article says 90 min. cut scenes and even puts an emphasis on the plural.



Stumpy said:


> It is to make up for their inability to deliver proper story elements within their gameplay, but don't tell Metal Gear fans that
> 
> I like the games and all, but really there is something wrong with a developer when they need 90 minute cut scenes to tell their story instead of having the player actually _play_ the game.


It's called innovation.


----------



## Stumpy (May 23, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> It's called innovation.


You forgot the sarcasm tags, but funny still.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2008)

I still haven't seen a game with short or small cut scenes and have a decent story. halo? Haha. Gears? haha. Ninja gaiden? Haha. Devil May Cry? Haha. 

Then we can flip it and add games with cutscenes but don't have a decent story such as half the FF games or just rpgs in general or half life series which is garbage in the story section even though we all gotta just sit there and watch these boring as cinemas or can move around but not all to much since basically it's a scripted scene so your stuck moving around in circles while he/she is talking about shit no one gives a fuck about and go back to medicore gameplay. 

So I still say I'll take those "90" minutes with a good story over 10 minutes of shit or 30+ of garbage. And since i liked MGS1 and MGS3 and loved MGS2 and 4 looks like it'll shit all over them I don't see what's the big deal with 90 minutes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2008)

^ some people prefer to play a game and not sit through 90 mins straight of a movie =/ Thats why some people dislike these long cut scenes. However, it seems no one here (Except stumpy) will dispute or see that its a valid point, so I will stop bringing it up.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ some people prefer to play a game and not sit through 90 mins straight of a movie =/ Thats why some people dislike these long cut scenes. However, it seems no one here (Except stumpy) will dispute or see that its a valid point, so I will stop bringing it up.



Then why would anyone who's even a bit into MGS play it if they can't stand to sit though 90 minutes of greatness? 

MGS has always always been story >>> Gameplay. It's been like this since MGS1 on anyway. It's like saying your playing a RPG for gameplay, are you fucking crazy? 

All I'm pointing out is why would you care about 90 minutes of gameplay if your a fan of MGS. MGS 2 and 3 had extremely long cutscenes but no one ever cares. Atleast you can skip em *Unlike shit like half life...my god*


----------



## Stumpy (May 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> All I'm pointing out is why would you care about 90 minutes of gameplay if your a fan of MGS. MGS 2 and 3 had extremely long cutscenes but no one ever cares. Atleast you can skip em *Unlike shit like half life...my god*


Actually, a lot of people are bothered by the ridiculously long cut scenes in metal gear.  It's just that, like Dynasty Warriors is to button mashing, Metal Gear is always associated with long cut scenes, so there's little much else to say on the issue.

If you're trying to skip cut scenes in Half-Life, you are definitely playing it wrong.  The same goes for Metal Gear unfortunately.  You are basically required to sit through that crap if you want to pretend you have some sort of grasp of what is going on.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 23, 2008)

It's proven false. It does NOT have 90 minutes cinema...





Even Kojima isn't that crazy...


----------



## Stumpy (May 23, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> It's proven false. It does NOT have 90 minutes cinema...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That helps (;3=


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Actually, a lot of people are bothered by the ridiculously long cut scenes in metal gear.  It's just that, like Dynasty Warriors is to button mashing, Metal Gear is always associated with long cut scenes, so there's little much else to say on the issue.
> 
> If you're trying to skip cut scenes in Half-Life, you are definitely playing it wrong.  The same goes for Metal Gear unfortunately.  You are basically required to sit through that crap if you want to pretend you have some sort of grasp of what is going on.



Only people who complain are the people who don't care about metal gear's story. Which in return i have to say what the fuck are you playing metal gear for?  I mean the whole point of metal gear is the story since it's gameplay in stealth/shooting has been outmatched by many. 

Well now that we know it won't be 90 minutes i still say i wouldn't mind as long as the story is well told like 2-3.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 24, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Even Kojima isn't that crazy...


Kojima have created stuff that drove us crazy in MGS, but yeah, maybe he wouldn't go that far to tell a story in 90-minute cutscene installments to make us go more crazy.

If such lengthy cutscenes happen, I wouldn't mind it happening towards the end.


----------



## Six* (May 24, 2008)

This game is gonna rock. That new trailer was awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2008)

Link removed

High quality scans of OPM's review. And it goes into MAJOR spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ocelot uses a satellite in space to plan to launch a Nuke.

People keep on rambling that said spoiler is tied to MGS: PO. Where exactly did that come to play in PO?


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 25, 2008)

Shit. To read, or not read, these spoilers..


----------



## Even (May 25, 2008)

Damn, that review made me even more hyped about this game  I NEED A PS3, NAOW!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 25, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Shit. To read, or not read, these spoilers..


I know how you feel, although I managed to resist looking at it. Kinda spoils the fun if you already know details, right?


----------



## Akuma (May 25, 2008)

Cinematics is the best part of Metal gear solid IMO, I like the gameplay, but I always cant wait till the next cutscene.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 25, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> I'm gonna get the Limited Edition and the Limited Edition guide book.



From Birkin again: Haha! You say I've met my match, then you go ahead and buy a freakin' guide for the game. Good going, Sir.

Also, to the spoilers above, I only read the first two words. Hell if I'm gonna read anymore. I like this game spoilerfree thank you very much.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 25, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> From Birkin again: Haha! You say I've met my match, then you go ahead and buy a freakin' guide for the game. Good going, Sir.
> 
> Also, to the spoilers above, I only read the first two words. Hell if I'm gonna read anymore. I like this game spoilerfree thank you very much.



Because the guide is limited edition collectors. Sorry if I get hard-ons over MGS. :/


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 25, 2008)

You bought it because it is limited and a collecting item? You'll use it, don't deny it.


----------



## Face (May 25, 2008)

My brother just preordered MGS4 and I was wondering how you get to play MGO Beta? Because according to him he didn't recieve anything.


----------



## rancher8 (May 25, 2008)

The Beta has been over for a while now.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 25, 2008)

so, limited edition and collector's edition is a same?


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 25, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> You bought it because it is limited and a collecting item? You'll use it, don't deny it.



I'll read it, not necessarily use it. :S


----------



## Athrum (May 26, 2008)

There is one thing i don't get, if the game also brings MGO, and MGO is still at beta testing, will the one that comes with the game be you know, complete?!


----------



## ExoSkel (May 26, 2008)

MGO is complete. The game was already done by the time they released it as "American/European beta test".


----------



## Athrum (May 26, 2008)

ohhh nice, so we play without paying xD nice


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 26, 2008)

I'm halfway through Portable Ops gearing up to finish the game off before MGS4.  

I'm still debating whether I should go and pre-order another LE because Subsistence LE sealed goes for about $200 on Ebay and I don't want to open up the only one I got to play the game and I want to watch all the extras.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2008)

X-T said:


> ohhh nice, so we play without paying xD nice



Only the initial 5 maps.

Beyond that, whatever they release will be DLC, so you'll have to pay.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 27, 2008)

As long as the starter-pack includes Urban Ultimatum, I don't really care for the expansions/DLC all too much. Ah, nevermind. Old news.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Only the initial 5 maps.
> 
> Beyond that, whatever they release will be DLC, so you'll have to pay.



Well, Metal Gear Online will be released as a stand-alone game, so I don't see any DLC coming out for the starter pack.


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2008)

The only thing I don't like is the North American cover of this game. I'd rather buy the collector's edition instead of having that cover.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 27, 2008)

Huge fan of the series, not long now till the ultimate!

Probably the hardest part of the game is going to be watching many characters that have been with us since the 80s slowly fade away.

Snake, Raiden, Meryl, Otacon, who knows who will survive? It's genuinely sad to see Snake aging and slowly dying, to see Raiden missing half his body and thinking himself as dead, to see Meryl and Otacon agonizing over their friends. 

The heroes of Metal Gear are really amazing, both as warriors and as characters, and that's the series' main strength along with great gameplay and cool easter eggs.

I can't wait for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mei Ling and Rose'


 return either!

I'm also going to be killing both PMCs and Militia guys. I think its funny so many people jump to supporting these rebels when there's no background on these sterile conflicts at all. These 'rebels' could really be genuine terrorists and while the PMCs may be bad, the people they're fighting could be worse...

So, what weapons are you guys going to use? I plan on using the Operator, M4 with grenade launcher, M-14EBR, and then a shotgun, heavy machine gun, or rocket launcher depending on the situation.


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

don't know man, i have no idea what kind of weapons we will have apart from the Ak-47 lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 27, 2008)

Don't know. I rarely used guns in the beta, but of course that probably won't translate with the main story. My arsenal usually consisted of the stun-knife, SOP hack, and magazines.


----------



## Face (May 27, 2008)

Looks like all the early Reviews gave high ratings, although not all are confirmed as real.

PlayStation Official Magazine (UK): 10/10

PlayStation Official Magazine (US): 10/10

PlayStation Official Magazine (Italy): 10/10

PlayStation Official Magazine (Dutch): 9.6/10

Level (Sweden): 10/10

Joypad (France): 19/20

Jeuxvideo Magazine (France): 18/20

Source: CVG


----------



## Athrum (May 27, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Well, Metal Gear Online will be released as a stand-alone game, so I don't see any DLC coming out for the starter pack.



Mmm i just read an article and it seems that Goofy is right. The MGO that comes with MGS4 is only a starter pack with 5 maps and if you want additional content you need to buy it, now the thing i really want to find out is that the additional content is only a bunch of new maps, or the weapons and items for character customization and all that


----------



## Akuma (May 27, 2008)

Im replaying MGS3 But bad camer angles made me want substinence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

The camera angles were fine in that game, in fact in Substinece they are bad because when you move the camera you can't tell where the Hell to go.


----------



## Akuma (May 27, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The camera angles were fine in that game, in fact in Substinece they are bad because when you move the camera you can't tell where the Hell to go.




You cant see where the enemies are on both of them, so what does it matter?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2008)

I never cared about where the enemies were, I would usually fight it out or crawl like all the time. But it sucks more when you can't see the enemies or the exit to run to.


----------



## Even (May 28, 2008)

well, in Subsistence you could always switch back to the old camera mode  I actually preferred the free-moving camera, as you could get some pretty sweet angles, and study more of the world in greater detail.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2008)

X-T said:


> Mmm i just read an article and it seems that Goofy is right. The MGO that comes with MGS4 is only a starter pack with 5 maps and if you want additional content you need to buy it, now the thing i really want to find out is that the additional content is only a bunch of new maps, or the weapons and items for character customization and all that



Payton said extra content would have more special characters and gametypes.

They are working on the new content as we speak, no less ;3

MGS4 OST is out today, so look for it ;3

To hold you all over, the MGS theme for MGS4;


----------



## Athrum (May 28, 2008)

Mmm, i don't like the main theme, sounds too mixed up.
Love theme is really good, very melancholic. I just hope there's a version of the MGS title screen music somewhere in the game xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2008)

Some..spoilers? If that counts to anything.

Mei Ling and Rosemary


----------



## Even (May 28, 2008)

DAMN!!! Mei Ling is HOT!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 28, 2008)

Wow the music sounds great. Can't wait to hear when and where they will use each song.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 28, 2008)

Awesome links, Goofy. The OST can keep me hyped before the actual game.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 28, 2008)

I can't listen to "BB Corps" in its entirety without getting at least a little freaked out. Good OST though, or at least part of it. Has a very somber overtone to it. My favorite track's still "Old Snake."


----------



## ShangDOh (May 29, 2008)

15 more days....just 15 more days.....


----------



## Even (May 29, 2008)

BB corps is incredibly freaky... Sends chills down my spine. In a good way, that is


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2008)

I found the links separately, I never uploaded them. The uploader of the compilation didn't seem to do the songs one by one like he did with Disc 1

Also, it appears the rumor is true; the game has been leaked.


----------



## Gene (May 29, 2008)

The MU links don't seem to work for me D:


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2008)

Oh, he took them down after getting butthurt that they were posted on /v/.

I'll try to find other links.

Try these?

Disc 1 - Polaris
Disc 2 - Polaris


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 29, 2008)

Even said:


> BB corps is incredibly freaky... Sends chills down my spine. In a good way, that is





Laundry! said:


> I can't listen to "BB Corps" in its entirety without getting at least a little freaked out. Good OST though, or at least part of it. Has a very somber overtone to it. My favorite track's still "Old Snake."



Actually, "BB Corps" is my third favorite after "Desperate Chase" and "Old Snake". And to think that the wailing, screaming and laughing ladies in the track are subtle, considering that it's the theme song of, well, the Beauty and the Beast unit. 

And wow, the game has been leaked. To those bastards who already got their hands on the leaked version - as much as it's illegal, I pity you to death.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2008)

I don't know if you can ever pirate PS3 games, but that doesn't ignore the fact someone has the game pre-release.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2008)

And it seems someone other than that greeny69 has the game, as other screenshots are surfacing.



That user [greeny69] stated he wasn't going to show anything after the first 30 minutes, and that screenshot is clearly not even in the 1st Act. So yeah...spoilers are inbound I guess :/


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Sweet. Jesus. That jungle level looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Stumpy (May 29, 2008)

GOOD LORD THAT IS THE MOST AMAZING BLURRY PHOTO I HAVE EVER SEEN

Fanboy less pls n_n


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 29, 2008)

Listening to the soundtrack now is... not good

will kill the suspense when you actually get to the scenes.

And holy shit that screen looks ace.


----------



## FoxHound (May 29, 2008)

Well, it certainly doesn't look bad.
...
I supose you guys have already seen the puppets that Screaming Mantis has, right?



Psycho Mantis and The Sorrow, no?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (May 29, 2008)

It's over. Mantis won

BECAUSE MANTIS WON


----------



## FoxHound (May 29, 2008)

I meant the two little puppets she has.
Is that what they are, or am I just strange?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2008)

Lucky people got the game early. An amazing screen shot nonetheless. :amazed


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

FoxHound said:


> I meant the two little puppets he has.
> Is that what they are, or am I just strange?



All of the BB's are female, but yeah that is pretty creepy.


----------



## Genesis (May 29, 2008)

Game of the year right here.

It sucks that I won't be able to play it until later this year when I have enough money to buy a damn PS3. This is the game I was waiting for before actually buying one too which adds to the tragedy.


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

I think this could be a serious contender for the best game ever made. *puts up flameshield*


----------



## Stumpy (May 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I think this could be a serious contender for the best game ever made. *puts up flameshield*


Yeah.  You got my attention again ;3

If that was a bit of sarcasm/humor for the sake of drawing me out thats fine, but otherwise you should probably *play *a game before making such a statement.

Anyways, such a title can never be bestowed upon any game.  Someone will _always_ disagree.  "Best" game don't exist.  Only favorites do.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 29, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Actually, "BB Corps" is my third favorite after "Desperate Chase" and "Old Snake". And to think that the wailing, screaming and laughing ladies in the track are subtle, considering that it's the theme song of, well, the Beauty and the Beast unit.


Subtle? That's all I tend to pick up from that song. XD

I can agree on "Desperate Chase" though. It's like "Escape From the Fortress" and "Shagohod" combined (MGS3 tracks).


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2008)

You guys won't believe it but I found the sweetest deal for a PS3 



Guess I,ll be getting that and this 

WOO HOO!


----------



## Akira (May 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah.  You got my attention again ;3
> 
> If that was a bit of sarcasm/humor for the sake of drawing me out thats fine, but otherwise you should probably *play *a game before making such a statement.
> 
> Anyways, such a title can never be bestowed upon any game.  Someone will _always_ disagree.  "Best" game don't exist.  Only favorites do.



Whilst all your points are valid, I still can't think of an area in which this game could slip up. On second thought though my post was a little off claiming it to be the best game ever made, but I stand by it looking like one fantastic game


----------



## Stumpy (May 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Whilst all your points are valid, I still can't think of an area in which this game could slip up. On second thought though my post was a little off claiming it to be the best game ever made, but I stand by it looking like one *fantastic game*


It most assuredly will be ;3

It is just a matter of throttling one's hype I suppose.  We all get hyped for games.  It is a natural feeling, but when someone sincerely states things like "this will be teh best evr" I just try to hope they can understand how ridiculous that is.


----------



## Athrum (May 29, 2008)

Have you guys noticed that there are 4 wallpapers each with an actress from a different race. Do you think they are the models for the BB?


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 29, 2008)

It isn't obvious?


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah.  You got my attention again ;3
> 
> If that was a bit of sarcasm/humor for the sake of drawing me out thats fine, but otherwise you should probably *play *a game before making such a statement.
> 
> Anyways, such a title can never be bestowed upon any game.  Someone will _always_ disagree.  "Best" game don't exist.  Only favorites do.



All about opinions sir. Like people actually think Zelda OOT and Mario 64 are the best ever made


----------



## Athrum (May 29, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> It isn't obvious?



Yeah i only read about it after xD


----------



## Six* (May 29, 2008)

it says simultaneous release, but i wonder how many days will it take before canada actually gets it after US release...


----------



## player1 (May 29, 2008)

Canada will get it on June 12th same as US.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 29, 2008)

If you pre-ordered from lets say Gamestop, are you going to get the game on the 12th, or is it going to take some time depending on where you live?


----------



## Six* (May 29, 2008)

player1 said:


> Canada will get it on June 12th same as US.


i see... it just sucks that some games take a week before it actually gets released in canada. some games.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> And it seems someone other than that greeny69 has the game, as other screenshots are surfacing.


What I can say about that picture:

1. Jungle fever is still in MGS4. Which is awesome. Will Snake be able to gather food again? 
2. Wow, awesome set-up. That's some large TV and some good sound system. I guess I'll do the same when I get to play the game.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 30, 2008)

Say does anyone know if the 80gig bundle comes out on the same day as the game?

Oh and here's a scan of OPM's review.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2008)

IGN UK score; 9.9/10


----------



## Athrum (May 30, 2008)

Awww man.... i thought this would be the end to the story


----------



## Amuro (May 30, 2008)

Old news is old.

It's only the end of _Snake's_ story, time for someone new to take the lead.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2008)

guh, if he does do MGS5 ( like direct it ,etc). I will not believe another speech he gives again, he said that this would be HIS LAST ONE..


come on kojima, put your talents to some new ideas / games .


----------



## Amuro (May 30, 2008)

He's already said that if there's a demand for it(which there always will be) the MGS series will continue but he will take a different role as a producer or something. 

It's not really something to get bent out of shape over he will be doing new things be it either ZOE3(please god let him make it) something relating to "Project S" or a new work. He's said over and over again in interviews he wants to move on and start something new after MGS4 is released.


----------



## Stumpy (May 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> IGN UK score; 9.9/10


Here comes the shitstorm of "WHAT?? MGS4 IS SO MUCH BETTR THAN GTA4"

IGN needs to stop being so afraid of the mighty 10.0.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 30, 2008)

Eurogamers 8/10

The lowest score so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2008)

Eurogamer seems to have this odd habit of just coming off as trolls.

Come on, they gave Gears of Grey like, a 7, and Halo 3 a 10.


----------



## Amuro (May 30, 2008)

Wasn't there Ninja Gaiden II score pretty low?


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2008)

They claim it has potentially the best videogame soundtrack to date, that its a visual tour-de-force, and also that the controls are much better than in previous MGS games yet it didn't get a 9/10?


----------



## Athrum (May 30, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Old news is old.
> 
> It's only the end of _Snake's_ story, time for someone new to take the lead.



How can it be old new if the scans is from this months Famitsu? xD

Besides he did say a while ago that if someone took the lead he would join as a producer but in this interview he clearly states he will make it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Wasn't there Ninja Gaiden II score pretty low?



Yeah, Eurogamer suffers in the same ironic contradictions and edginess that Gamespot does.

Also, for those who don't know yet, MGS4 is suffering from Harry Potter syndrome. In that, people are posting the supposed ending all over forums.

Covers your ears and get into those boxes, nao.


----------



## Stumpy (May 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> They claim it has potentially the best videogame soundtrack to date, that its a visual tour-de-force, and also that the controls are much better than in previous MGS games yet it didn't get a 9/10?





			
				EuroGamer said:
			
		

> You could not ask for a funnier, cleverer, more ambitious or inspired or over-the-top conclusion to the Metal Gear Solid series, but it's definitely *time to move on*.


Sounds to me like that specific reviewer is just tired of MGS as a whole.  There's nothing strange about that seeing as how most games can't even make it to 3 games without being shit.

The review also said the visuals, excluding the characters, were rough around the edges, so it isn't complete praise.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2008)

Weird how he's tired of MGS yet we still see mario, halo, and so on that has shit stories and brings just a few tweaks to gameplay but they still get 10's. MGS story alone is better then any game getting 10 from eurogamer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2008)

MGS4 has a lot of varied gameplay elements that I haven't even posted about here that I have seen in reviews.

And, by accidentally coming across a spoiler topic in /v/ which spoiled one entire characters actions for me. And if they are true, a lot of people will end up hating this fucker. 

One boss in particular is the highlight of why this game shall be awesome. I'll only explain it in two words; Dream fight. And no, I don't mean an actual dream.


----------



## Amuro (May 30, 2008)

X-T said:


> How can it be old new if the scans is from this months Famitsu? xD
> 
> Besides he did say a while ago that if someone took the lead he would join as a producer but in this interview he clearly states he will make it.




First it says *Kojima Productions* will have to make it and second it is old news. In this he does say he would probably would be involved if it did happen but as something like a producer. 



Dream fight would be easy to guess but only if it was indeed a dream otherwiswe it'd be impossible.


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2008)

DAMMIT GOOFY


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 30, 2008)

Damn, if the ending-credits' song is what I think it is...


----------



## Even (May 30, 2008)

damn, the OST is nothing short of amazing  I really love it, one of the best gaming soundtracks I've heard actually... I'm really looking forward to see the scenes this music will be used in


----------



## Akuma (May 30, 2008)

9.9? Why didnt they give them the perfect


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2008)

I wonder who Snake gon' hook up wit when tis shit all said and done

Meryl or Naomi A.K.A Jiggles


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 30, 2008)

X-T said:


> Awww man.... i thought this would be the end to the story



I hope MGS 5 be a Big Boss story.  Maybe this time show off the whole Les Enfantes Terribles Project and show how he turns to the darkside and has Solid Snake kill him.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 30, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> I hope MGS 5 be a Big Boss story.  Maybe this time show off the whole Les Enfantes Terribles Project and show how he turns to the darkside and has Solid Snake kill him.



That is a good idea for a 5th Metal Gear. There is a significant time gap between the end of Snake Eater, and the beginning of Metal Gear. I can't really think of any character playability there though. :/


----------



## Six* (May 30, 2008)

^your name sounds funny. 

-----------------

and as for MGS5... i think it should still have the other side characters from the original storyline, but have a new main character... and the timeline should be after 4. although i dun like techy games... hmm... but then MGS4 look awesome... this is getting difficult to think about.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 31, 2008)

I wouldn't be too mad if a MGS5 came to be.

I want it to sorta be like Zelda, like Kojima's own Boktai series, in that the game gives small cameos on older games, but the newer ones have no direct ties to them besides name.


----------



## Akira (May 31, 2008)

I dunno, I'd definetly pick up MGS5 but it wouldn't be the same without Snake.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 31, 2008)

MGS5, huh? Heck, the fourth isn't out yet for crying out loud. I have mixed feelings about it. Kojima should move on from making Metal Gear games, but then again, being a Metal Gear fan that I am, I think I'm okay with it anyway.

I wouldn't mind it if Snake does not become the protagonist for the fifth installment, although we do agree that it isn't a Metal Gear game without Snake.

Nah, I'd not think about it right now. I just can't wait for the fourth already.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2008)

ign gave the game 9.9 i just sit and wait


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2008)

If there is an MGS 5 it,ll only be so long till they milk the series

Kojima should just make another series 

combining elements from Zone of Enders and Metal Gear Solid and Policenauts and such shit


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 31, 2008)

He's combined stuff before.

Gundam + Kojima = ZOE

MGS + Castlevania-ish vibe = Boktai


----------



## Even (May 31, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping for a remake of the original Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake... Those would be so awesome to play with current gen graphics


----------



## Ketchups (May 31, 2008)

Have you guys seen this opening post?



It's so fucking awesome. 

And related to MGS4.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 31, 2008)

_29_ hours of gameplay?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2008)

Seen this on gaf, so I figured I would post it here to.







> While reporting MTV Multiplayer?s week-long series about game reviews I?ve heard from members of the gaming press about restrictions publishers place on game reviews. I?m familiar with some of these. It?s common for a publisher to specify plot details that they don?t want revealed in reviews.
> 
> What I heard about print reviews for ?Metal Gear Solid 4? was different.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2008)

Still on about cut scenes? Who cares. Everyone knows MGS is a movie game. I would like some more games doing it so well.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2008)

OMFG! 

I. CANNOT. WAIT.

I pre-ordered my limited edition.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, and others are stating the same thing, I know this seems negative and all, but I wanted to post this because honestly? I think Konami are being assholes and I will not trust a single review of this game now because of them. Konami lost alot of respect from me and others (going off by people from ign, neogaf, kotaku, gamespot)



I will just play it myself.





> *EGM Refuse To Review MGS4 Because Konami Imposed "Limitations"*
> 
> To recap: Konami are imposing restrictions on what publications can and cannot talk about when reviewing Metal Gear Solid 4. No mention of 90-minute cutscenes please, and while you're at it, no talky-talky about install sizes either, K? IGN are cool with that. EGM, refreshingly, are not. Due to "limitations Konami wanted to impose on our comments", the editorial team decided to refrain from giving the game a score, and in lieu of a "review" posted a lengthy roundtable discussion about the game instead. It's hardly a gloved fist on an Olympic dias, but it is nice seeing somebody do something about such an...unsavoury practice.




More on the issue



> We had this up as a rumor yesterday, and I'd say IGN UK's review of Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots pretty much confirms it. *"In return for letting us play Metal Gear Solid 4 before its release, Konami issued us with a list of things that we're not allowed to discuss. *This list of prohibited topics is pretty long, and even extends as far as several facts that the company itself has already made public." Might that be the length of the cutscenes  (upwards of 90 -gasp- minutes)?
> 
> IGN doesn't say in a strongly positive review, but for that icky first paragraph. They wanted to do the write-up as spoiler-free as possible, which makes a lot of the verboten stuff something IGN wasn't going to mention anyway. Still, they acknowledge Konami's heavy-handedness, apparently beyond the pale of normal pre-release review requests.
> 
> By the by, IGN calls it "the ultimate Metal game. Without question," but it's only ranked by IGN UK so far, at 9.9. I think it's safe to say the US ranking will conform. This is one of those games that's pretty much review proof. Konami's micromanagement might piss off only the writers, but that doesn't mean it isn't also unnecessary.






The reason why I am posting this again is to show and hope to make an impression on people not to fully trust konami or I should say call them a "respectful" company.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 2, 2008)

Me being huge fan of many Konami properties I don't really care tbh we don't even know what's on the list, all we have are rumours and a very ambiguous opening paragraph of a review. 

Unless they told them to leave out some huge negative thing this isn't really a big deal game reviewers aren't exactly the most trustworthy source to begin with and shouldn't be your main reason for buying a game.


----------



## kairi79 (Jun 2, 2008)

i dont know about konami. but i trust kojima.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 2, 2008)

You can just hold off on buying the game until the game is officially released, and you can go read a real review afterwards. 

Its not that big of a deal that Konami doesn't want any specific MG4 details released.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2008)

Who cares about Konami, it's all about MGS4. And anyone who thinks it'll be bad can die in a fire


----------



## Athrum (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah i think the same way, reviews should be done after the release, it's normal for a company to want to keep the secrets about a game apart from the gameplay which we already read about and saw around


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow, and others are stating the same thing, I know this seems negative and all, but I wanted to post this because honestly? I think Konami are being assholes and I will not trust a single review of this game now because of them. Konami lost alot of respect from me and others (going off by people from ign, neogaf, kotaku, gamespot)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fanboys over at gamefaqs aren't it lightly.
_
"Boo, EGM are money hats...I don't have any proof...but they are!"

"Boo, EGM is showing Journalistic integrity and not falling to the demands of companies. The are teh biased. Wait... what you mean this is the opposite of what I was saying yesterday?"_


----------



## Athrum (Jun 2, 2008)

Have fun


edit: The video may have some spoilers...


----------



## Six* (Jun 2, 2008)

X-T said:


> Have fun


lol, spoilers.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, i only saw it after i posted. I edited my post to say it can have some spoilers xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, that was interesting.


*Spoiler*: _Comments on that vid_ 



Hey, at least Laughing Octopus isn't just a name to pay homage to Decoy Octopus.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 2, 2008)

X-T said:


> Have fun
> 
> 
> edit: The video may have some spoilers...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They said that Vamp and Laughing Octopus was snakes "old adversaries" ask him what other game Laughing Octopus has ben in.


----------



## Even (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome, game looks awesome


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 3, 2008)

Vamp and Octopus...looks like they're already acquainted.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They said that Vamp and Laughing Octopus was snakes "old adversaries" ask him what other game Laughing Octopus has ben in.


Haha, I exactly thought the same xD

Also: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Old Snake with boobs is FREAKY. 0__o





Did anyone go to the London signing in Oxford Street with Kojima, Laughing Octopus' Raging Raven's model and the character designer the other day, by the way? It sucks that I live so far, and would've had to travel for more than 8 hours if I went. =/

Anyway just wondering how it was, getting to meet them. ><;


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 4, 2008)

Meeting Kojima in the flesh would cause me to faint.



L O V E L E S S said:


> Also:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


If anything, the BB Corps are all freaky. Seeing that is indeed freakier. 

In some related MGS stuff, I've been watching  lately. Interesting stuff.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ It pains me every time I think that I didn't go. >_<;

Raven creeps me out the most, the way she screams "RAAAGE!!" is too scary.  Although the other three are fine. =p Those retrospective has done a brilliant job of refreshing everything so far for me, heh. Except for Portable Ops, which I haven't played. xD




*WARNING: There's alot of unseen footage included. Mostly concerns gameplay though like areas and weapons, so I wouldn't consider them too spoilerific. I thought I'd add a warning just incase.* ^^;


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the retrospective has been pretty okay. Not 100% accurate in everything it states [The true Metal Gear 1 came out here in 2005 and Metal Gear 2 came out here in 2006? They both came on the SAME DISC]

Also, for the uninformed, the strategy guide comes out today, or Wednesday for those who live in the past beyond EST.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 4, 2008)

I ordered the limited edition guide. I should receive it today as I try to re-beat Snake Eater. 



> Raven creeps me out the most, the way she screams "RAAAGE!!" is too scary.  Although the other three are fine. =p Those retrospective has done a brilliant job of refreshing everything so far for me, heh. Except for Portable Ops, which I haven't played. xD


Try fighting against the Pain when the only words that comes out of his mouth is 'The' and 'Pain', and the occasional Tommygun and Grenade.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 4, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Try fighting against the Pain when the only words that comes out of his mouth is 'The' and 'Pain', and the occasional Tommygun and Grenade.


Nothing compared to The Fear with his double-jointed body and freaky movements.

And well... his face xD But overall easy fight though ^^


Eh, another game leak. This time with more pictures: game case, game disc, game manual and 2 in-game screeenshots. Nothing spoiler-related, if you're concerned.


*Spoiler*: _in no particular order_


----------



## Akira (Jun 4, 2008)

Is that the normal edition of the game or the special?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 4, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Is that the normal edition of the game or the special?


The cover looks like the European normal edition's, and it goes without the not-so-good American cover. However, it's apparently stated that it's an Australian version of the game? Because of the MA15+ rating logo. So yeah.


----------



## Even (Jun 4, 2008)

European cover looks so much better than the US one.. Anyone know how the Japanese cover is like??


----------



## Akira (Jun 4, 2008)

^My personal favourite of the three.


----------



## Even (Jun 4, 2008)

If that's the Japanese one, I think imma get that one  I do hope the Jap version includes the English voiceovers though...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2008)

^If you meant subtitles, no.

I'm up for anything with Shinkawa artwork.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2008)

US cover is the best.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2008)

Even said:


> If that's the Japanese one, I think imma get that one  I do hope the Jap version includes the English voiceovers though...



Ryan Payton stated it doesn't.

US/EU haven English voices, JP has Japanese voices.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 4, 2008)

Even said:


> If that's the Japanese one, I think imma get that one  I do hope the Jap version includes the English voiceovers though...


Er, no. JP version gets the Japanese voices, EU/US version gets the English voices. No alternatives since apparently there weren't enough space for multiple languages. Subtitles are a different matter though, I'm not so sure about that.

PLUS. There's the on-going rumour that MGO might be region-locked. ;-; There hasn't been any confirmation (that I know of), which is kinda iffy. If the rumour DOES end up being true, you'll need a Japanese PS3 to be able to play the JP version online, otherwise you'll just be stuck playing the single player. >.>


I don't even know that that'd work, if it turns out to be true, anyway. I mean, why/how would they make the main game region-free whilst having MGO on the same disc as the main but with region-lock? =/


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2008)

If I don't get my PS3 by next week I will be pissed


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone read  yet?



> Edge Review
> 
> "Nor is it one that seeks to appease the critics, specifically those who lost consciousness during hour two of MGS2’s finale. The cutscenes here are sure to invoke that thousand-yard stare, two in particular coming perilously close to the 90-minute mark."



Am I reading that right? That there are in fact two 90 minute cutscenes or is it perhaps 90 minutes total? Either way...wow, that's Guinness World records material right there.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Er, no. JP version gets the Japanese voices, EU/US version gets the English voices. No alternatives since apparently there weren't enough space for multiple languages. Subtitles are a different matter though, I'm not so sure about that.


I'm pretty sure Payton said no to English-subtitles too. I'll have to look for the article.

EDIT: Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Er, no. JP version gets the Japanese voices, EU/US version gets the English voices. No alternatives since apparently there weren't enough space for multiple languages. Subtitles are a different matter though, I'm not so sure about that.
> 
> PLUS. There's the on-going rumour that MGO might be region-locked. ;-; There hasn't been any confirmation (that I know of), which is kinda iffy. If the rumour DOES end up being true, you'll need a Japanese PS3 to be able to play the JP version online, otherwise you'll just be stuck playing the single player. >.>
> 
> ...



Does that really matter if it's region locked?

Every region is getting the game the same damn day. Buy the one for your region, or one of the other versions if your PS3 is of a different region than your residence.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> US cover is the best.



Are you talking about the Limited Edition Cover or the Standard One for the US?

Personally, I like the US LE one, having both Snake and Ocelot on it with the gold tint, makes it nice.  

Wish it came with a Blu-Ray of all the Cutscenes put together as one movie like they did with MGS3 Sub. LE


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2008)

^Longest movie, ever.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> ^Longest movie, ever.



^Longest movie, ever.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2008)

^Assuming no restrictions on run-time. Last paragraph/sentence, plz.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2008)

If Uwe Boll does the movie then we all know it's gonna flop.  Please be a different director other than Uwe Boll.  Maybe Michael Bay because he would be ideal for all the explosions Metal Gear can do.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 4, 2008)

Kojima said:
			
		

> "Absolutely not! I don't know why Uwe Boll is even talking about this kind of thing. We've never talked to him. It's impossible that we'd ever do a movie with him."


lol               .


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

A fansite keeping track of the movie adaptation, which is live-action by the way. 

Hope for the best, expect the worse.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not interested in the live-action MGS movie. The games themselves are like movie masterpieces when cutscenes are combined. Can any one come-up with a movie that is just as good as the game? Worse, Solid Snake may become Rambo. 

Nah, that's just my MGS elitism speaking. 

And I wish I had a girlfriend like . If anything, that could really happen if I had one. I'd probably be stuck playing MGS4 and ignore my girlfriend. 



L O V E L E S S said:


> Raven creeps me out the most, the way she screams "RAAAGE!!" is too scary.


To me, it's Screaming Mantis that creeps me out the most. Geez, I get shivers just thinking of fighting her in the actual game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2008)

they should just create a CG movie, just like RE Degeneration...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2008)

^Hayter voicing Snake would do it for me.



Holy shit, 1 more week...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 5, 2008)

Kojima is coming to Time Square, NY to sign game copies during midnight launch.  WHOOOO


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 5, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> I'm pretty sure Payton said no to English-subtitles too. I'll have to look for the article.
> 
> EDIT: impressive


*reads...*

Well, that just sucks greatly. =/ Oh well, we can't have everything. And if I really wanted the Japanese audio I could just import it, even if I'm only getting it for Raven's voice. ^^ If it's anything like the Japanese Olga then it's insta-buy for me. 



Goofy Titan said:


> Does that really matter if it's region locked?
> 
> Every region is getting the game the same damn day. Buy the one for your region, or one of the other versions if your PS3 is of a different region than your residence.


That's not my point, but okay.

I guess this would only apply for people getting particular Limited Editions for whatever reason (artwork, game sleeve etc.). I mean, say I'm wanted to get the US LE for the Liquid Ocelot and Solid Snake cover, but I live in the UK and I have an EU PS3. The main game would work but I won't be able to play MGO because of the region-lock. >.>

My point was there might be people getting a different version than their PS3 because their local version might have a different artwork cover on it or something like that. And if the region-lock rumour turns out true then they've just lost a little value on their game because they can't play MGO on it. And if they did want to play MGO, they would have to buy a version from their local store, costing more money. ;-;


And anyway, I don't even think Even applies for this. I believe he's currently in Japan, and most likely has a JP PS3. So he'll be alright if he wants to get the version with the Japanese voices on it and play MGO, but say if he wants the English too then he'll have to import. >.>


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 5, 2008)

Heads up guys, both the strategy guide AND the main game have leaked. I've seen a few minor spoiler screen shots that DEFINITIVELY prove the game is out in some circles. Watch your butts if you want to stay spoiler free on the big stuff.  Avoid GameFAQs like the plague.

The spoiler in question for proof was:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A picture of Snake in his 'young Snake' Gilliam Seed disguise in the camo menu.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 5, 2008)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Heads up guys, both the strategy guide AND the main game have leaked. I've seen a few minor spoiler screen shots that DEFINITIVELY prove the game is out in some circles. Watch your butts if you want to stay spoiler free on the big stuff.  Avoid GameFAQs like the plague.
> 
> The spoiler in question for proof was:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Pics as proof, and as already stated, kinda SPOILER-Y, for gameplay anyway, no story <3_


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2008)

In the english E3 game trailer

Snake and Liquid going at it with mechs you guys think we,ll be able play them?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2008)

There's others, too.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I went into that persons album on photobucket...spoiler fucking warning, theres a screenshot of a critical character dying.

Oh, the strategy guide also confirms some stuff about the Patriots

SPOILERS

*Spoiler*: __ 



It really was formed by Major Zero, Big Boss, and Ocelot. Big Boss disliked their values and defected, and the Patriots sent Snake to kill him for his betrayal.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not gonna quote you, because I might read the Patriot spoiler by accident. >.>

But yes, spoilers seem to be spreading out now, I've been really careful. Anything gameplay related doesn't really bother me, but I stay the hell away from anything story related. So far, so good. Hopefully I can keep it up until I get a hold of the game. =)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, the spoilers aren't really big, especially if you played Portable Ops.

It just solidifies who started off the Patriots, and explains one slight question that gets answered, totally explaining MG1 and questions brought up because of Portable Ops.


----------



## Akira (Jun 5, 2008)

I think we need a separate spoiler thread..


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm just curious to know if 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That whole bullshit about the patriots being dead is true


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah, I've only played the Solid games, so Portable Ops, MG and MG2: SS I haven't played. So right now I'm starting to think I'll be fine if I read, but I'm still resisting because I want to find out from playing >.>

I'll trying getting a hold of PO and see how it is, that might help.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm just curious to know if
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think it's been established 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that the whole "The Patriots have been dead for 100 years" was initially about the Philosophers, the originators which would become the Patriots. The disc contained the originators, not the currently existing.

But, some members of the current Patriots are still not dead, Ocelot being one of them. Going beyond that totally spoils some major elements.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Ah, I've only played the Solid games, so Portable Ops, MG and MG2: SS I haven't played. So right now I'm starting to think I'll be fine if I read, but I'm still resisting because I want to find out from playing >.>
> 
> I'll trying getting a hold of PO and see how it is, that might help.



PO is worth a play, especially if you liked MGS3.

Going on wikipedia about PO sorta explains the stuff I talked about, so that gives you some idea.


----------



## Even (Jun 5, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *reads...*
> 
> Well, that just sucks greatly. =/ Oh well, we can't have everything. And if I really wanted the Japanese audio I could just import it, even if I'm only getting it for Raven's voice. ^^ If it's anything like the Japanese Olga then it's insta-buy for me.
> 
> ...


True I live in Japan, but I don't have a JP PS3 yet  But to be honest, I don't give a rat's ass about MGO, sure it seems fun and all, but I only want the game because of the story... The reason why I wondered about the voices was that many PS3 games over here are located to English (like DMC4), based on your language settings on the console. So I thought that maybe they were doing the same thing about MGS4, since I've heard that the Japanese players actually prefer the English voicecast (I think Kojima himself said that once...). Well, I guess I'll just have to buy the game when I go back to Norway, and then bring it back here... Cause there's NO WAY that I'm buying a PS3 at home... It's twice the price as it is over here


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> PO is worth a play, especially if you liked MGS3.
> 
> Going on wikipedia about PO sorta explains the stuff I talked about, so that gives you some idea.


That's actually a good idea. :3 But it'd be great to play as Big Boss again, too. <3

But yes, I'll be reading  for now, and see if it helps.


@Even: I guess if you're not much of an online player then MGO doesn't matter much. But it sucks to think that people can't use the disc fully just because they got a different game region than their console. =/

Also, DMC4's not exactly a fair argument, since DMC never had Japanese voices ever. 

And yes, EU gets really get ripped off with everything, so don't buy a PS3 over here. xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 5, 2008)

MPO is a good game, at least for someone like me who actually enjoyed MGS3 so much. 

And those face camos are neat. Although it's like the reverse of Laughing Octopus copying Snake, hence, freaky. 

If I get my hands on a Young Snake face camo, I think I'd stick with it until the end.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys realize Ocelot being part of the Patriots isnt news?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2008)

Who didn't already know that?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 5, 2008)

> Who didn't already know that?



Oh, I thought In Goofy Titans Spoilers it said that he was in the patriots but I guess I read it wrong ( of course everyone should have found out a really long time ago).


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I guess some people don't know the distinction between what Portable Ops says and MGS2.





Goofy Titan said:


> Well, the spoilers aren't really big, especially if you played Portable Ops.
> 
> It just solidifies who started off the Patriots, and explains one slight question that gets answered, totally explaining MG1 and questions brought up because of Portable Ops.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Does it go into who "The Man with the Same Codename as 'Null'" is? Did this even need a spoiler?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 5, 2008)

According to Ryan Payton, everyone who is getting their copy on the 12th of the month is getting a special surprise included with the game, those who has already installed and played leaked copies are not getting this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Well, I guess some people don't know the distinction between what Portable Ops says and MGS2.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Some people didn't play PO, which is the least selling Metal Gear Solid game out of all of them. So yeah, it technically counts as a spoiler.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 5, 2008)

Wll it's all really resumed there but it's cool, now i know that Ocelot and Boss are some of the founding patriots.

Im also one of those who wants to use the Young Snake camo but you know it will probably take the edge of some parts of the game, Young Snake getting his stamina really low and behaving like an old man :S i don't know.... just doesn't seem right, maybe on my second play trough


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some people didn't play PO, which is the least selling Metal Gear Solid game out of all of them. So yeah, it technically counts as a spoiler.



*Spoiler*: __ 



But do they reveal his identity? I'm not really up to reading the spoilers if not.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

guys i've been meaning to ask, but there's these 'mgs4 spoilers' going around the net, are these true? like from a leaked copy?

cause i was reading some comments off of N4G and someone's been spoiling MGS4 like crazy. fortunately they're deleting the posts and bans the users but unfortunately for me, i saw like a sentence of that spoiler.

and it's a major spoiler.

so does anyone know if there's credibility on the spoiler around gamefaqs and N4G? i decided not to check those places anymore, so if anyone here can clarify....


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 6, 2008)

Not to mention people getting glimpses of the guidebook. And yeah, I've seen correlations between /v/ and gFaq, unfortunately. Then again, I don't really doubt any of the spoilers floating around, concerning MGS4.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Not to mention people getting glimpses of the guidebook. And yeah, I've seen correlations between /v/ and gFaq, unfortunately. Then again, I don't really doubt any of the spoilers floating around, concerning MGS4.


so it's all true? if you don't mind me asking then (since you're spoiled)

*Spoiler*: _dont click, possible major spoilers_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



the whole liquid possesing ocelot was a sham?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 6, 2008)

Six said:


> so it's all true? if you don't mind me asking then (since you're spoiled)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _dont click, possible major spoilers_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _3_ 




*Spoiler*: _2_ 




*Spoiler*: _1_ 



I've heard that several times, yes, albeit in a very different way. I'd better not say, as there's quite a bit more to it.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> *Spoiler*: _3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww, that would've been an awesome plot twist! too bad we're spoiled...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But do they reveal his identity? I'm not really up to reading the spoilers if not.




*Spoiler*: __ 



They literally imply who it is, and if you played MGS3, it practically confirms who he is.

So yeah, if you know who I'm talking about, he is one of the three founding members of the Patriots, along with 2 other surprising people.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 6, 2008)

Wll, if they say it at the end of Portable Ops, it's not a big spoiler, im more concerned at not seeing or reading any mgs4 spoiler xD


----------



## Adonis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hideo blew it. He dropped the goddamn ball. Hard.

I've read spoilers of the story w/ scans of the guide for verification and it's just awful...


----------



## Akira (Jun 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Hideo blew it. He dropped the goddamn ball. Hard.
> 
> I've read spoilers of the story w/ scans of the guide for verification and it's just awful...


 Say it ain't so...


----------



## Adonis (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a small taste of how bad:

*one of the more minor spoilers*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Raiden becomes a cyborg because Rose cheated on him with Campbell (yes, he's like fucking 70)...


----------



## Akira (Jun 6, 2008)

You've got to be kidding... (no more spoilers though please!!!)


----------



## Adonis (Jun 6, 2008)

I won't post anymore spoilers and I only posted that one because it was fairly minor but significant enough to tell you the direction the revelations are headed.


----------



## Akira (Jun 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I won't post anymore spoilers and I only posted that one because it was fairly minor but significant enough to tell you the direction the revelations are headed.



I wasn't angry at you or anything, I just don't know whether or not I can survive something else like that.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Hideo blew it. He dropped the goddamn ball. Hard.
> 
> I've read spoilers of the story w/ scans of the guide for verification and it's just awful...


All I have to say is, 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nanomachines.


----------



## cloud23 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm glad i haven't read the spoilers.


----------



## Bender (Jun 6, 2008)

Tommorow I'm going to go get my PS3


----------



## cloud23 (Jun 6, 2008)

I still need to buy one, but i'm broke


----------



## Athrum (Jun 6, 2008)

I've been working a couple of extra hours to get money for my Ps3, i will probably buy the bundle xD

On a side note, here's an interesting fact, Big Boss will be voice in Mgs4 by Akio Otsuka's Father, Akio Otsuka is the Japanese VA for Solid Snake


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2008)

X-T said:


> I've been working a couple of extra hours to get money for my Ps3, i will probably buy the bundle xD
> 
> On a side note, here's an interesting fact, Big Boss will be voice in Mgs4 by Akio Otsuka's Father, Akio Otsuka is the Japanese VA for Solid Snake



Is David Hayter going to voice BB? 

Or would it be someone who would fit a far older role, like Christopher Lee?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 6, 2008)

Wouldn't that be considered a mild spoiler, X-T?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, Old Snake's voicing is a stretch as it is. XD

No, Hayter won't be voicing Big Boss. I couldn't recognize the name of the VA, nor can I remember it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Wouldn't that be considered a mild spoiler, X-T?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



He was shown on the first piece of artwork for MGS4, so most people should probably expect him to have SOME role.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 6, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Wouldn't that be considered a mild spoiler, X-T?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Richard Doyle is voicing Big Boss. (The Fury - MGS3)


----------



## Face (Jun 6, 2008)

Man looking at the pictures makes me want this game even more. It certainly has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Six* (Jun 6, 2008)

just pre-ordered the limited edition. 

it came with this booklet... hmm...


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Hideo blew it. He dropped the goddamn ball. Hard.
> 
> I've read spoilers of the story w/ scans of the guide for verification and it's just awful...


Argh, please tell me you're kidding >.>

But you have proof, which I'm reluctant to read  Would I be able to figure out everything else if I read this "minor" spoiler then?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Argh, please tell me you're kidding >.>
> 
> But you have proof, which I'm reluctant to read  Would I be able to figure out everything else if I read this "minor" spoiler then?



From what I've seen of spoilers, it seems a LOT of the questions asked are almost all answered with the same answer.

Telling you that answer for one would answer many questions at that exact same time.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 6, 2008)

If you don't want to get spoiled, stay the hell off /v/. There were like 10 different MGS4 spoiler threads yesterday, and that was all within a 30 minute period.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 6, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> From what I've seen of spoilers, it seems a LOT of the questions asked are almost all answered with the same answer.
> 
> Telling you that answer for one would answer many questions at that exact same time.


Ah, that's no good.  I'd rather wait and see it all for myself.



Darklyre said:


> If you don't want to get spoiled, stay the hell off /v/. There were like 10 different MGS4 spoiler threads yesterday, and that was all within a 30 minute period.


It's not just /v/, people actually go on different sections and post them. -___-;

I almost read one yesterday, thankfully I didn't read the OP and read one of the replies whining that they just got spoiled majorly. >.>


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 7, 2008)

I sincerely doubt these spoilers are as bad as some are making it out to be.

Remember the horror that was the MGS3 script leak? The early descriptions of the Cobras, Volgin, etc.

Now its one of the most popular games in the series.

It boils down to this, it's Kojima's story and he has a right to end it however the hell he wants it to. Plus, there's a big difference between playing events, and READING events.

The whole damn cast can die and nukes can obliterate half the world so long as the specific characters have good ends and the theme of courage and self sacrifice for the future are carried through to their end.

Okay, I've read this supposed 'game wrecking' minor spoiler in question and it's really not that bad considering:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A: One of the game previews already said that Campbell married a woman far younger than he was, and some people already guess Rose was because another preview said she constantly traveled with Campbell. Hell, the official website even says Raiden and Rose' relationship is dead.

I'll wait and see the specific circumstance before I judge. Maybe Rose lost her baby with Raiden and it drove her to despair. We just don't know how it plays out.

It makes it bitterly ironic for Raiden though considering "Campbell" was the AI at the Big Shell that Rose was involved in.

Raiden was too good for her anyway.




I have faith in that character's heroism though, so he'll come through all right.  Besides, it's a major theme of these games that one can never escape the battlefield and be 'truly' happy.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2008)

I can't wait for the Snake vs. liquid fight It's gonna be so kickass


----------



## Athrum (Jun 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> He was shown on the first piece of artwork for MGS4, so most people should probably expect him to have SOME role.




Yeah, i didnt put spoiler tags cause i think everyone knew to some extent that Jack would appear in the game, even if it was in some kind of flashback. I just find it interesting fthat both father and son will voice BB and Snake 

mmm if the english VA is the same as "The Fury" i think it will be great, he did some nice job with the Fury...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 7, 2008)

Too many spoiler tags, I can't stand it.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't worry, it'll be worth it! I'm still pretty much spoiler free. I know some about the first act and hardly anything about the rest or the fates of any characters. There was one weapon a magazine spoiled, but its not that big of a deal, its just making me MORE excited.


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2008)

Actually, the spoilers and screens I've seen so far has only made me more hyped about the game


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 7, 2008)

Still, eagerly waiting for the main game, 4 days to go! :3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 7, 2008)

So, anyone else decide to give in and just read through the entire plot? 


Also,

*Spoiler*: _Concerning the MGS4 Soundtrack *No plot spoilers*_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=dTcNUoxCmHI[/YOUTUBE]

I may be really late on this, but I've been wondering about the absence of the main theme.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 7, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> So, anyone else decide to give in and just read through the entire plot?
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Concerning Soundtrack_ 



Technically Metal Gear Saga on the OST is the Theme Song, but I too am disappointed that they don't got the other theme that has been used.  I haven't heard all the tracks on the OST since I'm staying away from spoilers from the songs as much as possible, so I'm not sure if any have any of that theme incorperated into the music.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2008)

I just bought my PS3

So now I'm ready


----------



## Six* (Jun 7, 2008)

^ post your PSN id for all of us to add


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2008)

Six said:


> ^ post your PSN id for all of us to add



I thought MGO uses separate usernames?


----------



## Six* (Jun 8, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I thought MGO uses separate usernames?


well, not really just for MGS in general.


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2008)

Six said:


> ^ post your PSN id for all of us to add



What the hell is PSN?


----------



## Six* (Jun 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What the hell is PSN?


playstation network. 

like, well, basically online stuff of the PS3.


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2008)

Will there be subtitles for spoken dialogues?


----------



## tigerwoo (Jun 8, 2008)

i was going to get the 80Gps3mgs4 bundle.  but that's going to sell out isn't it...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Will there be subtitles for spoken dialogues?


Like all other MGS games, yes, it will have subtitles. For the full movie experience. 



			
				Blaze of Glory said:
			
		

> I just bought my PS3
> 
> So now I'm ready


*shakes in envy*


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 8, 2008)

tigerwoo said:


> i was going to get the 80Gps3mgs4 bundle.  but that's going to sell out isn't it...



Its going to be sold out on the first day it seems.


I still have received my damn limited edition book yet.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 8, 2008)

IMO, I think this game will be the saving grace for the PS3 until they can hop unto another game that might be a hit. which I have some doubts about. The people in Konami were smart to introduce "Private Armies" as the atagonists to relate to current events with the wars over-seas. Everyone admires a underdog. I might even be tempted now to buy a PS3 myself for just this game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2008)

MGO was meh from my beta experience. It felt like MGO 1.5 from Subsistance. Although, the whole Snake vs. Soldiers was alot more fun than just simple team/deathmatch or capture kerotan frogs.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 8, 2008)

Im replaying MGs1 and 2 right now. Man I forgot about how MGS1 doesnt have a first person shooting function.


----------



## crabman (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol... seriously it's like PIVOT FASTER SNAKE!!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Im replaying MGs1 and 2 right now. Man I forgot about how MGS1 doesnt have a first person shooting function.


And that MGS1 Snake doesn't know how to do a dodge roll. I remember how many times I got killed everytime I pressed X while running away from enemies. 

And is anyone watching the ? It's amusing how the panelists are trying so hard not to reveal much about the game.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 8, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> This will be one of the best games of 2008 and will give PS3 a major boost in the console war. I'm anticipating this highly along with some other epic titles. I don't need anymore trailers though, I need to play.



one of the best games? naw, it kills the rest dog. Best game eva


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 8, 2008)

I was just checking up on the game toda, and I just reserved this yesterday, think I can still get a copy? 
And what's with the MGO demo in it. My friend said that there was some Metal Gear Online demo that came with MGS4 or was he just bs'ing me?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 8, 2008)

MGO is a part of MGS4...

Although I believe in the launch form it may not be the most robust online game as far as levels go.  They intend to release maps n shit to help that out though.  At least that is what I heard.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 9, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Concerning Soundtrack_
> 
> 
> 
> Technically Metal Gear Saga on the OST is the Theme Song, but I too am disappointed that they don't got the other theme that has been used.  I haven't heard all the tracks on the OST since I'm staying away from spoilers from the songs as much as possible, so I'm not sure if any have any of that theme incorperated into the music.



*Spoiler*: _Concerning the Soundtrack_ 



It's all they have to work with, I guess. I hated "Final Boss Theme."

But yeah, not exactly a spoiler, but Hideo had the former theme pulled from MGS4 and SSBB, apparently. Though, the game itself will include some other, very familiar tracks, not included in the OST.

*Spoiler*: _Example *Spoiler*_ 



"The Best is yet to come" - Return to Outer Haven.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 9, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> And that MGS1 Snake doesn't know how to do a dodge roll. I remember how many times I got killed everytime I pressed X while running away from enemies.
> 
> And is anyone watching the ? It's amusing how the panelists are trying so hard not to reveal much about the game.



Yeah, im following it. I found it funny how David reacts every time he's playing MGS and Snake gets hurt xD


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 9, 2008)

So yeah...I hate this game.

It's forcing me to buy a PS3...it better fucking not come out on 360 after this...


----------



## Even (Jun 9, 2008)

This made me laugh pretty hard


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, Otacon.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 9, 2008)

X-T said:


> Yeah, im following it. I found it funny how David reacts every time he's playing MGS and Snake gets hurt xD


That's the benchmark of a good character. Even David gets immersed with his character. 

And I also love the part when David shared his story about this 40-year-old guy who suddenly sounded like an excited kid when he found that out David was voicing Snake. "Best game ever!" 



Even said:


> This made me laugh pretty hard


There goes Kojima's wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 9, 2008)

Even said:


> This made me laugh pretty hard


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8qwlGJfeYE[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty much the same video, but an in-game recording - with a slight "twist" at the beginning 


DAMNIT OTACON GET A GRIP! xD


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8qwlGJfeYE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pretty much the same video, but an in-game recording - with a slight "twist" at the beginning
> 
> ...



the DAMMIT OTACON GET A GRIP! made me lol so hard


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> MGO is a part of MGS4...
> 
> Although I believe in the launch form it may not be the most robust online game as far as levels go.  They intend to release maps n shit to help that out though.  At least that is what I heard.



MGO is part of MGS4 but its not really the fully blown game, they are releasing MGO as a separate game later on this year.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 9, 2008)

Uh, No. Lol Otacon. Kojima so crazy


do you guys remember signits dream from MGS3?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 9, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL both those videos were hilarious, i just finished replaying MGS3 but i didn't see that conversation, i hardly call Signit xD


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 9, 2008)

vault023 said:


> the DAMMIT OTACON GET A GRIP! made me lol so hard


_"Wonder what they'll think of next?"_ 



X-T said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL both those videos were hilarious, i just finished replaying MGS3 but i didn't see that conversation, i hardly call Signit xD


Ah, there's alot of requirements for that conversation, but it's funny as hell. xD

Sigint's the best person to talk to  He probably rivals Para-Medic in funny  Specially when he and her are talking about Snake on what he's wearing xD


And for the love of all that is awesome, someone post the Sigint + Snake Cardboard Box convo here lol, I wanna see it again =P



EDIT: SCREW IT I'LL DO IT MYSELF XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K--YiJma6xI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> _"Wonder what they'll think of next?"_
> 
> 
> Ah, there's alot of requirements for that conversation, but it's funny as hell. xD
> ...



 that was gold


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2008)

I loved the conversation with Para-Medic regarding the Russian Glowcaps.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2008)

Say, would it be good to pick up MSG4 without having played the previous three entries? Since I'm in Europe and have a PAL PS2, I won't get the Essential Collection version.

And no, I ain't gonna get the US PS2 :/


----------



## Even (Jun 9, 2008)

One of the greatest things about the MGS series is all the crazy codec calls


----------



## Akira (Jun 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> Say, would it be good to pick up MSG4 without having played the previous three entries? Since I'm in Europe and have a PAL PS2, I won't get the Essential Collection version.
> 
> And no, I ain't gonna get the US PS2 :/



To be honest you can most likely get the ps2 versions for less than buying the essential collection but finding MGS1 could be tricky. As to whether or not you should play them I'd definetly advise you do just because it would make MGS4 that much more awesome, and also because they are all great games individually.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2008)

No point in doing it half-assed. Either I'm going to get all three or none of them.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I loved the conversation with Para-Medic regarding the Russian Glowcaps.


Oh god, I just cracked when she started talking to Sigint behind Snake's back. 



Segan said:


> Say, would it be good to pick up MSG4 without having played the previous three entries? Since I'm in Europe and have a PAL PS2, I won't get the Essential Collection version.
> 
> And no, I ain't gonna get the US PS2 :/


I strongly suggest getting the Essential Collection. And you don't have to buy an American PS2, you can just modify your PAL PS2 to play every region. -__-;

What kind to you have, Slimline or Fat?


After that, you can pretty much get any game you want for free >.> But yes, playing all 3 MGS games would be better than just going for MGS4 straightaway. And for MGS3 try and see if you can find Subsistence instead of Snake Eater.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone planning on catching the MGS4 signing tour? I'm hoping to go to the Hayter + Payton signing in L.A., but I'm intimidated as hell. 


L O V E L E S S said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K--YiJma6xI[/YOUTUBE]


My favorite. XD


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I strongly suggest getting the Essential Collection. And you don't have to buy an American PS2, you can just modify your PAL PS2 to play every region. -__-;
> 
> What kind to you have, Slimline or Fat?


Slimline.

How do I modify my PS2?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> Slimline.
> 
> How do I modify my PS2?


If that's the case then it'll be easier for you.

*In any case, Swap Magic will be your friend <3*

Just look around online on where you can buy it near where you live, and everything else is up to you.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2008)

There are two different versions, apparently. 3.6 and 3.8 (CODER), the latter seems to be incompatible with some games (not mentioned, which ones).

Should I stick to 3.6?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> There are two different versions, apparently. 3.6 and 3.8 (CODER), the latter seems to be incompatible with some games (not mentioned, which ones).
> 
> Should I stick to 3.6?


If you aren't going to use any of the new features of v3.8 then there would be no point, and I would just stick with v3.6.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks. I felt like doing that anyway. =)

Edit: Would that mean, I could play US PSone games on my PAL PS2 as well?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah ya can 

Any f you guys remember those codec gags when you called Coronel inside the women's bathroom or a bathroom stall? Rose would get mad at you after a couple of times and would not let you save xD


----------



## Even (Jun 9, 2008)

and when you killed too many birds, and slapped the hostages around


----------



## crabman (Jun 9, 2008)

O COME ON NOW GUYS!!! It's like not even $10 at gamespot that's 5 pounds, or 7 euros! MGS2 is like $5!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 9, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> And for the love of all that is awesome, someone post the Sigint + Snake Cardboard Box convo here lol, I wanna see it again =P


"It's was my destiny to be in this box"

Or something like that. 

And Sigint's dream. Quite bold for MGS to say "shit" for the first time in three games. 

If anything, that Codec call from Otacon is a start of those hilarious conversations. Kojima knows how many Easter eggs he placed in the game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 9, 2008)

Someone keep an eye out for it, it's soon >.>



edits;

New vids on GT, too :3


----------



## Akuma (Jun 9, 2008)

So I just finished MGS1 again, I forgot you have to get the bad ending to get the cool camouflage. Bitch Meryl is better off dead.


Oh and I forgot this tidbit, when exactly does Ocelot take liquid's arm? Or do they even show it?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 9, 2008)

Still trying to figure out what I want to have Hayter and co. autograph at the signing. Suggestions? 



Akuma said:


> Oh and I forgot this tidbit, when exactly does Ocelot take liquid's arm? Or do they even show it?


Sometime around the Patriots' removal of President Sears (Solidus) from office, so not long after Shadow Moses. Though, they don't actually show the event transpire.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 9, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Still trying to figure out what I want to have Hayter and co. autograph at the signing. Suggestions?



Buy the Limited Edition book.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 10, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> New vids on GT, too :3


Quite a handful, I say. Anyone of us can probably say, "I can do better than that..." after watching those.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol, it almost looks like Kojima is playing there..


----------



## Akuma (Jun 10, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Sometime around the Patriots' removal of President Sears (Solidus) from office, so not long after Shadow Moses. Though, they don't actually show the event transpire.





Hrm thanks, so Im guessing he tells snake at one point in MGS2, now I have to replay that one.


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

any of you guys gonna meet kojima in the event there in the states? or in europe?


----------



## crabman (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd meet him in the middle of Africa if I had teh ability. But I don't TT_TT, therefore even though I live in the states, I can't meet the man.


----------



## Even (Jun 11, 2008)

MGS4 just got a top score in one of Norway's biggest newspapers


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 11, 2008)

Even said:


> MGS4 just got a top score in one of Norway's biggest newspapers



Oh fuck, Norway gets vidya games?


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG YES!!! my copy has just arrived  (UK limited edition)

Pics:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 11, 2008)

Interestingly enough, if you check out the recent MGS4 vids in YouTube, you'll see people unpacking the same package. As if rubbing it to the faces of those people who still doesn't have a copy and a PS3 unit. 

I feel so enviously happy to you guys who already reached heaven with a copy of the game.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol, it'd be nice if that figures OctoCamo mimics the texture of the surface it's standing in 

Anyway, I can't wait - I'll be going for my copy in 10 hours time (no pre-order) xD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh my heart hurts.  I was right about to buy the game, but found out, it's not dual text or dual audio.  I'm going to have to wait before I can import the American version   Fucking fuck sandwich on a stick.  >.<


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 11, 2008)

*New player, playing much better than GT's player <3*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 11, 2008)

I guess those new videos confirm that the unlockable militia gear in Act 1 is simply the attire you have at the start of it.

Oh, I also am within the span of 3 hours and counting before I get my hands on the game, so if I poof from this wonderland, you shall know whys ;3


----------



## Akuma (Jun 11, 2008)

How are people getting it so early? I still have to wait till tommarow, the 12th.


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

I think, it was shipped to Australia already.


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2008)

I just bought the game


----------



## Akuma (Jun 11, 2008)

Both the Gamestops in our area are sold out of reserves, Im lucky I got mine


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2008)

I also have to wait till tomorrow, there are no midnight sales here  i just hope the stores got the  bundle or else i'll have to dish an extra 40€ ouch


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2008)

Tomorrow.. I will have epicness in the plam of my hands...


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm lucky I just got mine they said they were THIS close to selling out


----------



## beads (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope Konami ships my gun metal grey PS3 overnight, I want to play!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 11, 2008)

Yesterday I picked up the Limited Edition Guide and the GameStop also had MGS Twin Snakes in their used bin and I was quick to swipe that up.  

I'm already on the 2nd Disc of the game so I'm tied up to kill the remaining hours before the game is realeased.  I'm surprised that there is no Midnight Releases in Mesa, AZ this time around.  Guess everyone is on vacation or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2008)

Getting it tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jun 11, 2008)

This game looks amazing so far!! And I don't even have a HDTV!!
I'm only 2 hours in so far!!

Don't worry I won't spoil it for you guys..


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm going out in 2 hours and buying it xD


----------



## Bender (Jun 11, 2008)

LIES! LIES!

ALL LIES!

The game comes out tommorow

The only one who was able to get it earlier today was ME


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugh, still have 11 hours to go. More if I want to get it signed by Hayter. I hope the LE will be worth as much as the MGS3: LE in time, not to mention an autographed copy.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2008)

Currently there is a logistic strike going on in Portugal, due to that the trucks with the game didnt arrive in time at the stores, the game was postponed to June 30th.


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2008)

X-T said:


> Currently there is a logistic strike going on in Portugal, due to that the trucks with the game didnt arrive in time at the stores, the game was postponed to June 30th.


...

That must suck...


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, i was really hyped and today BAM!! i get that notice lol

Oh well......


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 11, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Ugh, still have 11 hours to go. More if I want to get it signed by Hayter. I hope the LE will be worth as much as the MGS3: LE in time, not to mention an autographed copy.


It's not really worth it, to be honest. Getting a normal one w/ autograph is 

Does your LE come with the Snake figure, or just the 'Making Of' + Soundtrack? I wanted to get Play.com's LE with the figure, but it was like $160 and by the time I checked they've all been taken >.>


@X-T:


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 11, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> It's not really worth it, to be honest. Getting a normal one w/ autograph is
> 
> Does your LE come with the Snake figure, or just the 'Making Of' + Soundtrack? I wanted to get Play.com's LE with the figure, but it was like $160 and by the time I checked they've all been taken >.>


Yeah, I just want to see them in person, really.

Just the documentary disc and soundtrack. Kind of sad, considering I've already been listening to the soundtrack for the past two weeks. I envy the fact that EU gets that Snake figurine.


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

sucks to be all the way to the west coast of NA...


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Laundry! if you manage to get Hayter's signature and survive the rabid fans, post up a pic so we can all awe in jealousy.

Unfortunately, all I have time for is just getting the LE. Hope no one comes up in here and starts posting up spoilers after tomorrow. I got my eyes on you...


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2008)

Mmm it seems that some stores actually got the game, i'll just pray that i can find one tomorro


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 11, 2008)

Six said:


> sucks to be all the way to the west coast of NA...


Timezones! 


Solid Snake said:


> Hey Laundry! if you manage to get Hayter's signature and survive the rabid fans, post up a pic so we can all awe in jealousy.
> 
> Unfortunately, all I have time for is just getting the LE. Hope no one comes up in here and starts posting up spoilers after tomorrow. I got my eyes on you...


Sure. I'll even try to get a few snaps in at the signing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2008)

Gonna pick it up now, can't wait


----------



## Face (Jun 11, 2008)

When do you usually get it when you have preordered the game? Tommorrow morning or afternoon?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2008)

For the ones that have to agonize for some time like me, here is a dude playing it live right now


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, well fuck all those who've already played the game...


----------



## Six* (Jun 11, 2008)

Watch the video review by fox. NOW.

No spoilers aside them showing some boss battles and some scenes away from the middle east. so if you dont wanna see that, skip it. otherwise watch.



doesn't that look EPIC. I can't believe the reviewer kept using positive adjectives GREATEST, MIND BLOWING, EPIC and _not one_ negative word. they're practically going crazy over the game!

gonna get the game tomorrow


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 12, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Yeah, I just want to see them in person, really.
> 
> Just the documentary disc and soundtrack. Kind of sad, considering I've already been listening to the soundtrack for the past two weeks. I envy the fact that EU gets that Snake figurine.


Yeah, I don't think it's worth the extra money, unless the figurine was included =/

In any case, get a picture too if you're getting Hayter to sign it 




--
On a different matter, I've been playing the game for 5 hours xD I just saw the Johnny cutscene with a Militia man 

This is fairly near the beginning, you can get distracted really easily with all the awesome stuff around you, it's really unbelievable =o

Anyway, I'm still playing around with the control scheme too, since I never played the MGO beta, and I always kept getting caught because I keep pressing circle to CQC


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 12, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *New player, playing much better than GT's player <3*


Watch the Rat Patrol vid and hear Johnny go, "Oh man, where's the bathroom?". And you can hear him shit all over the place. 



			
				Six said:
			
		

> Watch the video review by fox. NOW.
> 
> No spoilers aside them showing some boss battles and some scenes away from the middle east. so if you dont wanna see that, skip it. otherwise watch.
> 
> ...


Wow. Just seeing that made me . No shit. And there are chase scenes again, something that I REALLY, REALLY loved in MGS3. Not to mention that Big Mama's driving the bike... AGAIN.

That does it, I'll go to further lengths just to buy a unit and the game. I'll probably find a side-job or something...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 12, 2008)

God, I have to wait until after work tomorrow to pick up a game, and then I have basketball practice, so I won't be able to play it until like 7 P.M. I hate busy schedules.


----------



## Corran (Jun 12, 2008)

Just picked up my copy, gotta love worldwide release dates for us Aussies 

Now I gotta wait a few hours to get home from work.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2008)

.......... 


ANGRY AT YOU ALL THAT I AM!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

What...a...amazing game. Truly a great game, no game comes out so well in voice acting/story/and just about everything else. Sure gameplay still isn't the best thing in the world but it's much better then the last few and the story, only up to act 2, is mind blowing


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jun 12, 2008)

played a little bit....sooooo gooooood....too bad i work in like 6 hrs...had to work midnight release for it...exhausted...play more tommorow


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't wait to actually play this...I am thinking game of the year from what I have heard


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't wait to actually play this...I am thinking game of the year from what I have heard



To be honest. I didn't like MGS3 all to much. I enjoyed 2. And i never beat 1. I can say that this and gta4 are probably the only 10 i give a game for like 2 years now


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2008)

TOMMOROW I WILL

GET THIS GAME....


----------



## Even (Jun 12, 2008)

I WANT A PS3 AND MGS4 NAOW DAMMIT!!!!!

Holy shit that review was awesome Those chase scenes looked great 

GT review is out!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> To be honest. I didn't like MGS3 all to much. I enjoyed 2. And i never beat 1. I can say that this and gta4 are probably the only 10 i give a game for like 2 years now



I have loved all of the MGS games, GTA4 however didn't impress me much. I was kind of upset with a lot of things.


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, can someone confirm, if you can play US PSone games on a PS2 PAL console with Swap Magic 3.6?

According to the package and wikipedia, it won't work for foreign PSone games.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 12, 2008)

Even said:


> I WANT A PS3 AND MGS4 NAOW DAMMIT!!!!!


You and I, we're in the same boat. 


Even said:


> GT review is out!!


Nice review. Not too much bias, I say. And not much spoilage. Well, the scenes are, but after watching it, I don't remember much from what I've seen. Unless I watch the review over and over.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 12, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> You and I, we're in the same boat.
> 
> Nice review. *Not too much bias, I say. *And not much spoilage. Well, the scenes are, but after watching it, I don't remember much from what I've seen. Unless I watch the review over and over.



Please tell me you were being sarcastic. 

They gave the MGS story a fucking lower rating than Assassin's Creed or Halo 3. Lower than fucking Halo 3!


----------



## Adonis (Jun 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Please tell me you were being sarcastic.
> 
> They gave the MGS story a fucking lower rating than Assassin's Creed or Halo 3. Lower than fucking Halo 3!



Ignoring that what I've read of the story was dreadful, they have to consider reception to the story from a non-fan standpoint. As they said, the story is often relayed through dry exposition and stillframes like something off the History Channel.

And unlike you, they've played through it.

But _*they're*_ the bias ones, I'm sure.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 12, 2008)

A couple scans/photos of goods from the Los Angeles signing event. They were really nice about it, despite me being last and having to go through hundreds of people asking to have literally every possession they owned autographed.



*Spoiler*: _Game case cover_ 




Clockwise from the top: Ken Imaizumi, someone whom I don't recall, David Hayter, Pat Zimmerman, and Ryan Payton.





*Spoiler*: _LE Guide_ 



Mr. Hayter, again.


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2008)

Walmart offers PS3 bundled with MGS4 for 399$, when combined with the 100$ Giftcard.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 12, 2008)

looking forward to going to my local gamestop today to secure my copy


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 12, 2008)

Well fuck, I was going to attempt a zero kill playthrough, but those FROGs are really starting to piss me off. 

Oh and this is one EPIC game, best in ther series imo.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 12, 2008)

FUCKING GAR GAME 

And yes, the FROGs are really hard to get by without killing. I'll attempt a zero kill play through after I've finished the game once I guess.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Please tell me you were being sarcastic.
> 
> They gave the MGS story a fucking lower rating than Assassin's Creed or Halo 3. Lower than fucking Halo 3!


For starters, I wasn't even aware of the scores they gave Assassin's Creed or Halo 3. Heck, I never played those games so I can't contest on that. 

I said that considering that the review didn't sound too fanboy-ish and really pointed out the possible minus points of the game. I mean, after seeing that FOX game review, yeah, I guess I made the comparisons there. 

But I only read and watch reviews for the lulz. Whatever I think of the game itself when I get my hands on it is the final word. 

Probably this is going to be the last post I'll have on this thread. The next time I'll post, I already played the game.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 12, 2008)

10/10..FUCK YEA

man, snake...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> To be honest. I didn't like MGS3 all to much. I enjoyed 2. And i never beat 1. I can say that this and gta4 are probably the only 10 i give a game for like 2 years now




Its funny because GTA4 is pretty mediocre.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 12, 2008)

Mediocre? If you insist. 

I picked up my 80gb PS3 this morning, saved $200 on it.  It's currently updating, after that I suppose I have to contend with the MGS4 install, so I'll have no time to play it before work. :\


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Its funny because GTA4 is pretty mediocre.



So is brawl and Zelda but i remember some big scores such as 10/10 for those to. I know, it's opinions!


----------



## Vasp (Jun 12, 2008)

Everyone has an opinion =)

I feel like such a band wagon jumper. I never got into the first MGS games, but I really wanna try this one. I'm gonna pick it up before I go into work


----------



## Akuma (Jun 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So is brawl and Zelda but i remember some big scores such as 10/10 for those to. I know, it's opinions!




Depends on what Zelda your talking about, Twilight Princess was indeed overated and not as memorable as say Ocarina of time. Brawl is a fighting game, there doesnt need to be much conent to be fun. Games like GTA shouldnt be linear and boring after about the third mission. But it is mindless fun after the main missions are done which was my favorite part of the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Depends on what Zelda your talking about, Twilight Princess was indeed overated and not as memorable as say Ocarina of time. Brawl is a fighting game, there doesnt need to be much conent to be fun. Games like GTA shouldnt be linear and boring after about the third mission. But it is mindless fun after the main missions are done which was my favorite part of the game.



Every zelda is overrated. It's boring after the first hour. 

Brawl is consider to be better then most "REAL" fighters, haha. 

GTA is boring to you but not to me. Just like I'm sure you like all those zelda games and brawl.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Every zelda is overrated. It's boring after the first hour.
> 
> *Brawl is consider to be better then most "REAL" fighters, haha. *
> 
> GTA is boring to you but not to me. Just like I'm sure you like all those zelda games and brawl.



Thats a rediculous statement, every street fighter can destroy Brawl soul calibur can to. Of course its fun, and its the only online fighting game that I can play, until a new online fighting game comes out (Soul Calibur 4). Your statements arent shy from the truth because one of my favorite genres is fighting games, Brawl is indeed fun and everything but I dont play it as much as most people, I can agree with you it is overated, but so is GTA4 but its still fun. Also Zelda is and always will be my favorite franchise, I really dont have a reason why, I just enjoy them more than any other game I play.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

^I know it's a ridiculous statement, it's why i laugh at it when brawl fans tell me it. 

And there not so much overrated as i just don't find much fun in them as i do in other games.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^I know it's a ridiculous statement, it's why i laugh at it when brawl fans tell me it.
> 
> And there not so much overrated as i just don't find much fun in them as i do in other games.




HardCore smash fans are retarted, they dont even like to have fun with it. They are as competitive as Gears fans.



But seriously MGS4, ive seen vids and wtf its looks more like a shooter than its normal Gameplay.


----------



## beads (Jun 12, 2008)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> Mediocre? If you insist.
> 
> I picked up my 80gb PS3 this morning, saved $200 on it.  It's currently updating, after that I suppose I have to contend with the MGS4 install, so I'll have no time to play it before work. :\



How did you save the money?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 12, 2008)

Wal-Mart is giving out $100 gift cards for buying a blu-ray player, and Sony is offering credit cards that, if you buy your PS3 with it, they'll credit you another $100.

So I guess technically I only saved $100, but I'm getting a second dualshock3 and a set of component cables (it only came with composite, the fucking assholes) along with a blu-ray movie for free.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm getting the PS3/MGS4 bundle pack and a T.V. delivered to me.

Hope they get here soon...


----------



## Dan (Jun 12, 2008)

Me and my brother picked up MGS4 today.

I haven't really played it much, I was just checking out the some features and stuff and having a little feel of the game. While I was playing I had some router issues so I haven't checked out Metal Gear Online yet.

I'm pretty sure the game has rumble features so I'm gonna try purchase a DS3 in the coming weeks to really get the full MGS experience. 

PS: Graphics are amazing.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm waiting on my brother to get his money so he can order the bundle, and we still need to fix our tv, because there is no way in hell I'm going to play this game on the tube tv in my basement.


----------



## beads (Jun 12, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I'm waiting on my brother to get his money so he can order the bundle, and we still need to fix our tv, because there is no way in hell I'm going to play this game on the tube tv in my basement.



Agreed. You may also want a good set of speakers or headphones, because the sound is amazing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok I have it. I'm going to play later once I rest so I will have my full attention with this game


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2008)

I JUST BOUGHT THE GAME AND IT'S MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! MINE! 

And in 15 minutes I'm going to play the game!  

Finally


----------



## Ziko (Jun 12, 2008)

Got the game today too, but haven't played it yet..Guess I won't try it untill tomorrow.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2008)

Starting up game about to play


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 12, 2008)

I've played it for about 5 or so hours and I have to say its pretty fucking awesome. No complaints so far.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 12, 2008)

Damnit I need more DREBIN POINTS!!!

I just started Act 2, and I'm eating through my Sniper rounds, and these crappy ass weapons that the badguys drop only give me like 100 pts each.

The Frog's weapons in Act 1 were like 500 each, and those things sucked.

And yes, I could go through the whole thing without shooting one guy, but it's fun to hear the rebels cheer when they break through a defensive position.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Damnit I need more DREBIN POINTS!!!
> 
> I just started Act 2, and I'm eating through my Sniper rounds, and these crappy ass weapons that the badguys drop only give me like 100 pts each.
> 
> ...


I think I just finished Act 1, too. I got a stat page of my progress, so I guess I'm done with that Act. xD

I customized my M4 to the max, and I totally forgot that I was saving up for a Mosin Nagant >.>


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 12, 2008)

I want that fucking Musket! I thought you'd get more points throughout the game but I'm not even close to getting some of the more expensive things.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 12, 2008)

Amazing game, I just started. Its quite difficult game, Anyone else start one Big Boss Mode from the start?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 12, 2008)

You know what really sucked?

During Act 1, when you meet Meryl, I accidentilly leaned against that bar counter and octocamoed it, right before I entered the cutscene introducing the Rat Patrol.

The end result? Old Snake looks like a giant turd sitting there talking with Meryl and her team.

Is there anyways to change camo during cutscenes


----------



## crabman (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody else feel like they were gonna get a heart attack watching Snake chain smoke all those cigarettes during the install?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2008)

^ lol word.

I can't wait to meet Raiden. Im currently a little bit into act 2 and Raiden should be showing up soon.  ..  ... for the fans.

I love you Hideo Kojima.


----------



## Six* (Jun 12, 2008)

So I just started the game~ 

awesome stuff! when i click new game, _what showed up suddenly_ really surprised me! then i accidentally click a button and was like... wth... lol! as expected of kojima!


----------



## beads (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you guys mind cutting down on the spoilers? There is a thread for that. My game hasn't come yet.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 12, 2008)

The spoilers thread is like...for ultra mega spoilers. I'm only at the begining of Act 2, I don't want to know the fucking end of the game yet. But I also want to talk about the shit that is happening between then.

It isn't spoiler, it's gameplay mechanics.

Knowing that the loading screen is an image of Old Snake smoking a pack of cigs, doesn't ruin the whole plot for you, trust me.


----------



## beads (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, you talked about the Meryl part, but I'm just gonna unsubscribe from this thread until I beat it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got it at like 7 today, I'm still getting used to the controls. I mess up a lot when I'm in combat. I have yet to try MGO, but I don't know how long it will be until I do because MGS 4 is fucking amazing. The graphics are spectacular. Can't wait to get further into it!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 13, 2008)

10 hours in on Solid Snake just started Act 4. Holy shit this game is more epic than i hoped for, so sad yet so much ownage go around at the same time.
I have newfound respect for Liquid Ocelot after he was in the background for most of the events in MGS2 it's nice to see him get his hands dirty in probably one of best cutscenes i've seen yet. 

Also Meryl is a bitch Johnny should be leading the team.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, Act 2 is kinda hard. xD Well not really, I'm lying 

But it's difficult to check every single body for stuff with out getting caught xD Eh, it's not like I'm lacking in weapons, but I just can't help it


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2008)

I'M PLAYING THE GAME AND I LOVE IT 

*Young Jeezy voice* CHYEAH! 

WOO! 

I'm still in Act 1 however but goddamn I am loving this motherfucking game so damn much I think I may pass out from all the action going on! 






crabman said:


> Anybody else feel like they were gonna get a heart attack watching Snake chain smoke all those cigarettes during the install?



LOL

Watching that made me want to grab a smoke so badly it ai n't even funny and that habit of mine died a fucking year ago. 

PHEW! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole FROGS shootout scene was more epic than a friend




I might go 2 sleep now or play the game 

I,ve been playing this game for 7 hours.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally the game is available in Portugal. It's currently 7:30 am, around 13:00 i'll get my copy and my PS3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 13, 2008)

Just finished Third Sun. I have to say, having thought somewhat badly of the plot beforehand, seeing each element of the story through, so far, was very redeeming for me. Act 3, in particular, was incredibly epic.


On another note, I'm kind of pissed off that I spent all my DP on M4 customizations. Should have bought a Mosin Nagant. 

On yet another note, Sunny is incredibly cute. :3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm up to Act 4, after that loooong conclusion in Act 3, I think MGS4 has probably the best scenes and build up in the series history.

Not even to mention, the second half of Act 3 = awesome. The shit that starts it so far is the worst element in the game though.


----------



## crabman (Jun 13, 2008)

Does anybody know how to give rations to poor middle eastern people in return for favors? I'm kind of a humanitarian in Metal Gear (ie i don't kill anything) so i felt really bad when all these guys were lying around in pain and i knew i could help i just didn't know how...



Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Watching that made me want to grab a smoke so badly it ai n't even funny and that habit of mine died a fucking year ago.



SERIOUSLY!!! I was like... I'm trying to read all these health warnings. But he's reminding me of how cool I look when I smoke... then I started hacking up phlegm and that reminded me of why I don't smoke anymore...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

I watched the ending to the game 0_0 I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2008)

Bar none this is the best next gen game I have played on any console. I'm not sure how GTA4 could have even gotten a justified ten. This is simply incredible. I played it for a few hours today and the story, the game play, everything about it is just what I hoped it would be.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2008)

Any site where Ocarina of Time takes top spot is pretty much dead to me.


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2008)

US IGN gave a 10/10 !!!


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 13, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Any site where Ocarina of Time takes top spot is pretty much dead to me.



Well Ocarina of Time is a truly outstanding and revolutionary game, that said it is not the best game ever made.

And yes Gamerankings includes scores from lots of totally useless nobody websites which hop all over the bandwagon on some games.  IGN and Gamespot are typically the sites you can trust the most.

Grand Theft Auto 4 was a great game, but it certainly could have been much more.  Graphically it was not up to par for a next gen console(640p = wtf), and the missions do tend to get a bit redundant.  It is certainly not on the same level as next gen titles like MGS4 or Bioshock.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Well Ocarina of Time is a truly outstanding and revolutionary game, that said it is not the best game ever made.
> 
> And yes Gamerankings includes scores from lots of totally useless nobody websites which hop all over the bandwagon on some games.  IGN and Gamespot are typically the sites you can trust the most.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto 4 was a great game, but it certainly could have been much more.  Graphically it was not up to par for a next gen console(640p = wtf), and the missions do tend to get a bit redundant.  It is certainly not on the same level as next gen titles like MGS4 or Bioshock.



I honestly didn't think much of Bioshock either. Call of Duty 4 was really good and great looking, though. And MGS4 was a disappointment, they took too much away and what they added wasn't even close to covering their bases.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2008)

Ending spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Drebdin's Money is the ultimate evil.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ending spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




huge spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 





Zero freaking me the fuck out 0_0 damn cripple, overall the ending was good but its not to die for


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 13, 2008)

A little past Act 5. I should probably start heeding those installation/health warnings now. 


crabman said:


> Does anybody know how to give rations to poor middle eastern people in return for favors? I'm kind of a humanitarian in Metal Gear (ie i don't kill anything) so i felt really bad when all these guys were lying around in pain and i knew i could help i just didn't know how...


I'm pretty sure you can't throw out your items, contrary to those early game-play videos. Ironically, killing PMC soldiers appears to be the only way to garner the militias' respect.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 13, 2008)

crabman said:


> Does anybody know how to give rations to poor middle eastern people in return for favors? I'm kind of a humanitarian in Metal Gear (ie i don't kill anything) so i felt really bad when all these guys were lying around in pain and i knew i could help i just didn't know how...


Select your Ration, then go infront of a Militiaman and press the Action Button. You get stuff in return for your generosity after. xD



crabman said:


> SERIOUSLY!!! I was like... I'm trying to read all these health warnings. But he's reminding me of how cool I look when I smoke... then I started hacking up phlegm and that reminded me of why I don't smoke anymore...


I lol'd when it knew that I've been playing for more than 12 hours and told me to stop 


--
This is great, I've been able to stamina kill the only 2 bosses that I've fought so far (Octopus + Raven, therefore Oct + Raven mask) 

I also created a separate file for Raiden's godwin intro, lol (because I wasn't so sure if you could rewatch cutscenes from the main menu)


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess Kojima was serious about redeeming Raiden


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Jun 13, 2008)

This game is going to be amazing


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That ending with Big Boss was indeed a very powerful. Zero looks like something out of a horror movie though O_O


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2008)

On act 3 now *Though just starting* 

Act 2 spoilers 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh...My...God...All my hate for Raiden before left. His voice isn't annoying anymore, he's not weak *He fucked those bitches up and almost took down vamp* and he looks badass now. Raiden = Win. That maybe one of the best intros I've ever seen.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a question...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, the entire time Ocelot was running the show? Uh..what about Liquid's possessive arm, was that a ruse in all of MGS2?




All in all, a BADASS Metal Gear ;3

I RIKED IT


----------



## Helix (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm starting on part 3 right now. For those that beat the game already, can someone put in spoiler tags about how many parts they are until you beat the game. I just want to guage how fast I am going through the game.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2008)

Even said:


> US IGN gave a 10/10 !!!



HOLY SHIT! 

I thought they only game they'd give a 10/10 is Halo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

^ umm halo never got a 10/10 from them =/ and anyways jeff hyes is a fanboy to the series so it does not surprise me. Though I agree with him that this is the best MGS game ever.


----------



## Taki (Jun 13, 2008)

And I thought Snake eater was gonna top off the series. This game kicks ass.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 13, 2008)

It's official pretty sad and epic ending for easily the best in the franchise. It was nice to see everything tie together in a satisfying way. Kojima did himself proud.

Now i can finally play MGO before replaying the harder modes.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2008)

*sighs* If only I had a PS3. Please give details and spoilers as you all progress through the game. Im a big MGS fans.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 13, 2008)

Holy cock this game has some epic cut scenes.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 13, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have a question...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much, on both accounts. Everything from MGS1 was part of his script. Really downplays Liquid's existence..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2008)

Fuck man, I just started it up recently and epic game is epic.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 13, 2008)

Just beat the game. It was pretty fantastic and even though act 3 disappointed me a bit, the game just got so epic after that. One thing was left unclear to me though:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who exactly infected Snake with the new FOXDIE?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 13, 2008)

DragonSlayer said:


> One thing was left unclear to me though:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Contrary to what he said, it was Drebin, via that initial nanomachine injection.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 13, 2008)

GameSpot gave the game a 10, they finally got a decent reviewer on the team.  I guess they aren't all 360 Fanboyz after all


----------



## [sephir] (Jun 14, 2008)

dragonbattousai said:


> GameSpot gave the game a 10, they finally got a decent reviewer on the team.  I guess they aren't all 360 Fanboyz after all



What's ironic is that the same guy who gave MGS4 a 10 gave R&C:TOD a 7.5.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2008)

Okay, I beat the game last night, and fuck, it has blown away everything else I've played since I started gaming..


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You know what really sucked?
> 
> During Act 1, when you meet Meryl, I accidentilly leaned against that bar counter and octocamoed it, right before I entered the cutscene introducing the Rat Patrol.
> 
> ...


I've been having fun with the controller lately and keep getting quite far in the game and not saving 

But anyway - during a cutscene, just shake your DS3 and Snake's OctoCamo returns to it's normal state.


--
Also, this is for anyone to try:

Try contacting Rose through the codec and shake your DS3, and see what happens. 


Damnit I need to finish this game and stop messing around, I'm only on Act 3. xD


----------



## Dan (Jun 14, 2008)

You beat it already.

I'm playing it on Big Boss mode, I wont be completing that game anytime soon.... wich is good coz I'm having so much fin playing it.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2008)

I won't post any spoilers, but it has the best final battle ever...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Am I missing something W/O the dual shock 3? (see spoiler)


*Spoiler*: __ 



For example, what happens when you meet psycho mantis again? Does he do something else after he shakes your controller, if he can shake it at all?

If there is anything else im missing please fill me in.






Also Just beat the Game, Best one of the series. Probably gonna do the hardest difficulty now. 

EDIT:Wait I was on the hardest, SHIT!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 14, 2008)

Just started on Big Boss Hard and shit it's much easier to die and get spotted. I was trying to do the whole no alarms and no killings but damn if i didn't fuck that up straight away. XD
Think it's best to try that on like the easiest setting or just save 5million Drebin for Stealth. 

Also must agree on the last fight it was fucking epic, my favourite of the series.


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Just started on Big Boss Hard and shit it's much easier to die and get spotted. I was trying to do the whole no alarms and no killings but damn if i didn't fuck that up straight away. XD
> Think it's best to try that on like the easiest setting or just save 5million Drebin for Stealth.
> 
> Also must agree on the last fight it was fucking epic, my favourite of the series.



Same here, I'm about an hour into my Big Boss Hard playthrough and I've noticed it demands stealth a lot more compared to Solid Normal in which fighting is a more plausible option. Heh, I was feeling a little arrogant so I had originally been intending to try my second playthrough on The Boss Extreme, but damn if it isn't almost impossible. The PMC soldiers can practically see you through walls and will frequently patrol the entire area regardless of having seen you or not. Did I mention the Caution/Evasion/Alert digits take minutes to decrease?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

there is an Big Boss Extreme? :/ Hrm, I didnt even look after I beat it.


----------



## Face (Jun 14, 2008)

Man Akiba is funny as hell. Not only is he an idiot but the guy is mentaly unstable.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> Man Akiba is funny as hell. Not only is he an idiot but the guy is mentaly unstable.



It took me a bit to figure out who he was, then I realized it was the enemy soldier she took the outfit from in MGS1


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 14, 2008)

WHY? WHY HAS I NO PS3!


----------



## Face (Jun 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> It took me a bit to figure out who he was, then I realized it was the enemy soldier she took the outfit from in MGS1



Really? That's interesting. I didn't know that either.:amazed


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> Really? That's interesting. I didn't know that either.:amazed



The flashback (push x) it shows you flashbacks of when there was a naked guy on the floor in MGS1 (after the DARPA chief dies), which was him after he was attacked by Meryl. He says in MGS4 "ever since I layed eyes on you I was in love" The first time that was, was in MGS1.

Flashbacks arent there for show, well some are.


----------



## Even (Jun 14, 2008)

poor Akiba, he's been having chronic diarrhea ever since


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 14, 2008)

Venom said:


> You beat it already.
> 
> I'm playing it on Big Boss mode, I wont be completing that game anytime soon.... wich is good coz I'm having so much fin playing it.


I'm trying to, but I brought my PS3 to my own room, which doesn't have an HDTV, and damn I can't read a thing and I just stopped playing.

I'll bring it down later on and play it on a 42'' HDTV 



Hagi said:


> Think it's best to try that on like the easiest setting or just save 5million Drebin for Stealth.


Hehe... Wait, WHAT!? Am I reading that right? *5,000,000* Drebin points for the Stealth camo?

Screw that, on my next playthrough I'll be doing a no alert run, lol.



CellB9 said:


> Really? That's interesting. I didn't know that either.:amazed


Johnny's one of the more important characters in the series, IMO. He's always been in the MGS series since 1.

But since 3 is set in the Cold War, instead of meeting him, Big Boss meets his grandfather/greatgrandfather instead and reveals more about them.

He was also called Johnny, and apparently all the first-borns in their family gets called Johnny to keep the tradition going. xD


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

> Hehe... Wait, WHAT!? Am I reading that right? 5,000,000 Drebin points for the Stealth camo?
> 
> Screw that, on my next playthrough I'll be doing a no alert run, lol.



Its also 5,000,000 Drebin points for the infinite ammo bandana.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a lot of points, not even in 3 playthroughs we get that xD

By the way finally MGS4 is selling in Portugal, i bought my PS3 with the game 
I have a sniper in MGO named Kimimaro, what are your chars there?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2008)

Where exactly is the militia gear in Act 2? It's somewhere in Cove Valley, and that fucking place is huge.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2008)

Can someone give details on the final boss battle?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Can someone give details on the final boss battle?



Like tell you what it is? I thought you had already finished the game.




A Question someone might be able to answer that has beaten the game:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I only seen raiden cut off one of his arms what happened to the other? did it fall off when he was holding back Outer Haven or what?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Its also 5,000,000 Drebin points for the infinite ammo bandana.


No way. >.>

I'm guessing the alternate route to get that is a no-kill run, right? I guess I'll just do a speedrun to get it and the Stealth.



Goofy Titan said:


> Where exactly is the militia gear in Act 2? It's somewhere in Cove Valley, and that fucking place is huge.


Act 2 was South America, right?

If so, from where you begin, go down. In front of you there should be a PMC inside a house jacking off to Playboy. To the right of that is a warehouse (this should be the front of the door where the PMC is). It's there. Now, I'm not quite sure if you can open the door to get in by yourself or you have to get a Rebel to help you open it.

I just tranq'd all the PMC around to help the rebels escape and make a commotion, and one of them opens the door for you. It's dark in there, so use your NVG.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 14, 2008)

Goofy, as soon as you start look at the Militia people that were caught by the PMC's, the suit is in the house directly right of them and you, i recommend you use the night vision in there


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow. 

I think one particular review I read summed it up perfectly in a single line, which was (roughly paraphrased):

'It swings between sublime and ridiculous.'

Mostly it swings in the direction of sublime, though.

The graphics, character and plot development, gampleplay, etc -- it's all, on the whole, stunning. One would need to play the previous MGS games to fully appreciate the package that is MGS4, though. The sheer scope of it all is honestly baffling at times, and it can definitely be accused of being overly convoluted, especially during the epilogue. The melodrama can occasionally get a little too much, and I also think that some of the cutscenes could have benefited from smart trimming. The fight at the very end of the game was possibly the most enjoyable boss battle I've ever played -- you'll know what I mean if/when you play it. I thought the music choice was mostly impressive and inspired, especially that 'Old Snake' tune that seems to permeate the entire game -- it just exudes nostalgia and melancholic waves. I also love the idea of setting the whole game into acts. Very appropriate for a final outing.

The entire game is a love letter to the MGS series as a whole. 

It has its flaws, but the good points outweigh the bad by a _very_ hefty amount. I need a few more days to absorb it all, though. I did think it was better than MGS3, although it's close. MGS3 followed a comparatively basic plot progression and was more tight and compact, relying upon the twist in its conclusion to deliver most of the emotional impact. It was also, importantly, a tale that could be enjoyed in itself, independent of the rest of the series. MGS4, on the other hand, is a sweeping epic; a massive ribbon to tie up all the previous instalments in the space of a single game as well as contribute its own essence in the bargain. It largely succeeds.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2008)

I just watched the whole Liquid Ocelot vs Snake fight on youtube. If I want, I can watch the whole game on youtube. *sighs* I have no choice but to take this route, since I don't have a ps3. Who knows, maybe the game will come out on 360(hopefully). If twin snakes came out on Gamecube, then mgs4 could come out on 360.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 14, 2008)

I've completed Big Boss Hard and doing The Boss Extreme now. On Act 2.

Kicking ass online as well!



Rated R Superstar said:


> I just watched the whole Liquid Ocelot vs Snake fight on youtube. If I want, I can watch the whole game on youtube. *sighs* I have no choice but to take this route, since I don't have a ps3. Who knows, maybe the game will come out on 360(hopefully). If twin snakes came out on Gamecube, then mgs4 could come out on 360.



With all the PS3 goodies in the game? No, not a chance.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

I understood the significance of that part when I got there myself, it was where you had to change the disc in MGS1 at that exact point. Well when you go down those stairs anyways.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes exactly, it's not a shot against the 360, but it does further prove my point.


----------



## Youngfyre (Jun 14, 2008)

for all you people who wanna watch it online 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://youtube.com/user/gtenkspowrturk3      he has up to 28 episodes..


 i'm not watching it .. gonna get it real soon!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 14, 2008)

Rankings, anyone? So far, I've gotten the Eagle (150+ headshots) and the Pigeon (No kills), and am now going for the Fox badge. The Big Boss emblem seems near impossible to obtain, especially considering how difficult The Boss Extreme can be. o__o

Also, the Easter Eggs are great in this one, i.e. MGS2 crop circles and Sunny/eggs


----------



## dwabn (Jun 14, 2008)

just finished the game, it was really good but the story was just stupidly ridiculous, and the cut scenes were way too long and i think kojima butchered the ending but what ever it was n't the worst ive seen.

so hows the online play? im probably gonna check out and start playing soon. hope its good. gotta go finish gta4 now.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

dwabn said:


> just finished the game, it was really good but the story was just stupidly ridiculous, and the cut scenes were way too long and i think kojima butchered the ending but what ever it was n't the worst ive seen.
> 
> so hows the online play? im probably gonna check out and start playing soon. hope its good. gotta go finish gta4 now.




the story isnt rediculous its a game, there isnt many limits especially for Kojima. Cut Scenes are never too long for Kojima.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, I completed it yesterday (bought it the day before), and I won't deny it-I have gripes. Quite a few gripes. I'll have to play it again to get a proper feeling of the game (I played it for the story first time round, but Liquid Easy mode turned out to be _very_ easy), but here's a list of my complaints (mostly about the story):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lack of Gameplay- The series has always been accused of that but here it really is rediculous (I actually was never bothered that much in the other ones). Each level/ act seems to offer less and less to do, the final three being basically action, cut scene, action/ boss fight, and _big ass_cut scene, with Shadow Moses offering only two back-to-back boss fights to buck the trend slightly. 

No real revelations. There is little to nothing in the story that was'nt hinted at, could be guessed from, or was flat-out told in the other games, which offered far more depth and far more revelations. Only the details about the DARPA chief and PARA-MEDIC were a surprise, and they were hardly important ones. 

Beaty and the Beast are a bit repetitive. Not the actual fights- they were good (though I thought the first with Laughing Octopus was the best) but it still felt a bit shallow to see essentially the same scene played four times with different women. I also thought it would have had more impact if the story of their pains was told by someone other than Drebin, and not just after the fights were over.  

Otacon is just cruelly treated in these games- why can't he be alllowed to have a happy ending? Why does he always have to lose someone he cares about?

The levels themselves felt short and stereotypical. The first three games were set in fictional locations, but they were based in real places (eg. Shadow Moses in Alaska, Big Shell in New York, Grozny-Grad in Southern Russia) and more importantly had names. That you only spent a short time in most of them- esp. the last three- just adds to the annoyance. Snake travels furtherest in this game, but his world has never felt so small and soulless.

The Codec never felt so empty and useless. I liked the fact that you had 4 or 5 people on call ready to give you advice, or more stuff like background details or their own personal stories. Here the only people you can call up are Otacon and Rose, neither of whom have much to say. It just feels like the other games spent more time on little details like these that made the world feel bigger.

Vamp was poorly done, I thought. We are'nt told his motivation- he told us in MGS2, but he never gave us much details- and neither it not his background are brought up in this game. The Nanomachines are overused in this game but esp. with regards to him, particularly since there is nothing in MGS2 to suggest that he has advanced healing powers. Vamp, here, was reduced from mysterious inhuman monster to just a minion with a gimmick. 

Naomi was given too much importance, I thought, and I don't like the fact that she died esp. like that (and not just because Otacon has suffered enough). Her character and motives were'nt fleshed out that well, and she became basically a _deus ex machina_ on legs. Her ties with Vamp were just pointless, an harmed them both.

There's a lot of themes and recuring elements that don't make it to this game, and I miss them. No torture scene, less stealth (of course), no subtle supernatural overtones (eg. via Raven, Mantis, the Sorrow- Vamp and Screaming Mantis turned out to be just about Nanomachines). It's not just that it felt different- its that these things felt _missing._

No real villains. Liquid was playing a different game and the Patriots turned out to be just a bunch of computers that don't even get to gloat about their mastery over he world (like they did in MGS2). Also whilst Ocelot is a hard-ass, its more than a little dissapointing to find out that no, that was'nt Liquid after all. I like Ocelot, but the fact that even he felt that he would look more dangerous if he thought and acted like (_became_) Liquid Snake should tell you who the better villain is.

There are still a few little things they did'nt seem to mention/ forgot to follow up on- Nastasha Romanenko, Liquid being the superior brother, Ocelot being the son of the Sorrow and the Joy....

The ending, including the last fight. Not that it was bad, but in the end it turns out that the world was'nt really in any danger at all (Liquid just expects some kind of anarchy to follow), and whilst the fist-fight is- well, beautiful- neither it nor any of the other boss fights really gave me the adrenaline rush I got from the other games, like fighting Cyborg Ninja or guys like Liquid or Volgin who just don't die even after 3 dozen bazooka shots.

Too many Robo enemies towards the end.

Shadow Moses did'nt last long enough, and you were'nt allowed to go into certain places (Comm. towers, the "commanders" room, the armoury etc.).

Zero never looked like much of a supervillain, not now but more importantly not then. That FOX were the Patriots is a bit of a let-down given the image they presented in the past.





There's probably more, but I've made my point. My main feeling is that- story-wise (and lets face it, this is a game about a story) this is not a game that stands as well on its own compared to the others, which is esp. bad considering how much has changed since the events of the second game for the characters and the world. What unfolds is nothing more than an attempt to tie up loose ends and pay homage to/ make joke about the other games, with much of this ones depth coming from them. 

It presents itself as an epic story whilst it is really more of an epic epilogue, deeper than many other games but not quite as deep as the ones in its own series. Characters, plot and location all seemed- to me- a little more shallow than they promised to be.

But like I said- I played it on easy mode.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 14, 2008)

Act 3...at the end, the only thing I can say is...I'M GONNA KILL LIQUID!!!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 14, 2008)

I never really thought the cutscenes were that long i only skipped one but that was only because Eva's voice was dull as fuck. XD


----------



## Akira (Jun 14, 2008)

Something funny I noticed during the first boss fight:
*Spoiler*: __ 



When Laughing Octopus goes into her "Beauty" form, if you lie snake on one of the beds on his back she'll mount him and do her strangling attack.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Liquid Ocelot was 100% Ocelot after all?

How did Vamp die?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 14, 2008)

I still need to get the camera to try the photoshoot and get the track that makes them dance. XD

edit: R fucking spoilers in the spoiler thread or in a tag.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Jun 14, 2008)

My Christ, what a game. There were moments that made me shed a tear , while there were other moments when I wanted to throw my PS3 off a tall building. Ultimately though, I absolutely loved it.  Regardless of it's flaws, it's probably my favorite Metal Gear game to date.


			
				NeoDMC said:
			
		

> Act 3...at the end, the only thing I can say is...I'M GONNA KILL LIQUID!!!



I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How did Vamp die?




*Spoiler*: __ 



After you get his health all gone your suppose to supress his nanomachines with the syringe, which makes him vulnerable. His nanomachines made him regenerate faster. Then Raiden fights him and defeats him, then Naomi supresses his nanos even more and his wounds from Raiden kills him.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2008)

I just beat one of the Beauty and the Beast and I gotta say DAMN

That was fuckin easy 

Come in Kojima are they really supposed to be hard as you deescribed them to me? Shit he should have just made warzones the boss battles. The Octopus scared the shit outta me though..


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I just beat one of the Beauty and the Beast and I gotta say DAMN
> 
> That was fuckin easy
> 
> Come in Kojima are they really supposed to be hard as you deescribed them to me? Shit he should have just made warzones the boss battles. The Octopus scared the shit outta me though..



To tell you the truth none of the boss battles are hard. Unless you playing on Big Boss/ Big Boss extreme. Its about the experience not about the difficulty.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> To tell you the truth none of the boss battles are hard. Unless you playing on Big Boss/ Big Boss extreme. Its about the experience not about the difficulty.



Oh I'm playing on the difficulty below Big Boss


----------



## Shinji (Jun 14, 2008)

Just beat the game today, and i got to say I loved it.

Raiden in all the scenes he was in was simply marvelous.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh I'm playing on the difficulty below Big Boss



There isnt one below big boss unless you beat it once before, which it seems you havent.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2008)

There isn't? 

Well shit I forget all the difficulties now... 

But I think I'm on like Standard


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> There isn't?
> 
> Well shit I forget all the difficulties now...
> 
> But I think I'm on like Standard




which is solid normal


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Act 3...at the end, the only thing I can say is...I'M GONNA KILL LIQUID!!!


I just saw that cutscene -___-;; His CQC is very impressive, though.

I left a little depressed and stunned when _certain stuff_ happened to _certain people._ 



Akuma said:


> There isnt one below big boss unless you beat it once before, which it seems you havent.


Probably meant a step below BBH, which is Solid Normal.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 15, 2008)

I have no IDEA what some of you are talking about. I just finished the last two acts and the epiloge, and this was the best frickin Metal Gear game of ALL time. It was perfect storywise, actionwise, and everything else. The action in the last two acts surpass most MOVIES.

Not only that, EVERY SINGLE character gets an ending that was worthy of them. I got choked up more than once.

Metal Gear truly is the Lord of the Rings of video games. An epic saga that is in certain ways, peerless.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Johnny is such a goddamn badass now!


----------



## Six* (Jun 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> To tell you the truth none of the boss battles are hard. Unless you playing on Big Boss/ Big Boss extreme. Its about the experience not about the difficulty.


I thought the Raging Raven battle was hard... at first. But then again, i'm the type that tries to play around and try all sorts of stuff at first.  i was just annoyed that she kept on flying i guess. But yeah, the boss battles aren't all that hard. then again there's only a handful of hard boss battles in the MGS series to begin with. (that's saying it is played on normal mode.)

I'm at the start of Act V, btw. been reeeaaaally epic so far. 

Raiden is awesome.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 15, 2008)

Wait until Raiden becomes:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoro from One Piece.




And may I say that the final boss fight is unquestionably:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The most goddamn brutal fist fight in videogame history. You see a five minute fight sequence of two guys beating the **** out of each other and THEN you start the REAL fight.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Raiden in all the scenes he was in was simply marvelous.



He was still whiny.

Raiden: _But I'm nothing...I have nothing wuh.

It even rained on the day I was born wuh.
_

Plus he contributed to the biggest problem I had with the game, the end of Act 4.


*Spoiler*: __ 



After Naomi committed suicide, you rush out shadow moses in Rex. Raiden is trapped under a rock, Otacon finally stopped crying(not for the last time >_>). What better way to continue this dramatic scene than a gigantic power ranger battle with a hammy Liquid. But it doesn't stop there, once you kick his ass...he fucking becomes Daffy Duck and fucking runs around while laughing retardly(I actually didn't mind the homage to Foxdie that much). But of course, right after this the tone gets all serious again and has Raiden sacrifices his arm to escape. You could hear the gears change when the tone shifted both ways, and it just seemed stupid. Worse than anything from the previous ones(So don't respond with bullshit comments like "Welcome to Metal Gear"). Even with that, Act 4> the rest of the acts.

Then of course you have Raiden becoming a martyr to save Snake by stepping in front of Outer Haven. Any real power this scene might have is erased when ten minutes later..surprise! he's still alive. 120 minutes later; oh look, he has both his arms back. Looks like it doesn't matter that he cut his arms off after all because he's a cyborg and they throw replacement ones on damn quick.






			
				masamune1 said:
			
		

> No real revelations. There is little to nothing in the story that was'nt hinted at, could be guessed from, or was flat-out told in the other games, which offered far more depth and far more revelations.



You mean the series had foreshadowing? How dare they!


----------



## crabman (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm actually a little disappointed by the 2nd and 3rd boss fight. The only reason why they were "hard" was because they were quick and it was hard to get a bead on them. (that's not a spoiler no matter how you look at it)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like the first boss was able to get me to fall for her illusions a couple of times. Like when she transformed into a mark 2? I got blown up TWICE! Than when she transformed into a "dead" frog i just sort of walked around her a couple of times before figuring out that part. Shot Naomi in the head like 3 times though, didn't even hesitate on that one. And when she popped out of her armor i was like I"M GONNA FUCKING STAB YOU BITCH!!! and that didn't work out too great... TT_TT. 2nd and third... were disappointing IMO. Like I just waited for her to chill out and shot her in the uterus. The only reason why the third boss was even remotely difficult was because of the weather, the frogs were... annoying. 

I mean, they could've done a lot more with the 2nd boss. And they could've made the third boss more epic like in MGS3, like tracking AND sniping. Not just waiting out shitty weather. 

BTW, is the only thing you get for stamina kills a new face mask? I've killed all three by stamina so far so I'm a bit disappointed that I don't get rewarded more for my troubles.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2008)

crabman said:


> I'm actually a little disappointed by the 2nd and 3rd boss fight. The only reason why they were "hard" was because they were quick and it was hard to get a bead on them. (that's not a spoiler no matter how you look at it)



I saw you playing earlier. I was trying to get onto MGO...what shitty service that is, still waiting for my confirmation email.

And yeah, Crying Wolf really was a disappointment considering well, you know. Plus she was kinda ugly.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 15, 2008)

crabman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, is the only thing you get for stamina kills a new face mask? I've killed all three by stamina so far so I'm a bit disappointed that I don't get rewarded more for my troubles.



*Spoiler*: _Spoiler?_ 



If you defeat the Beasts via non-lethal means (just when they're in their "Beauty" state doesn't cut it), you'll earn their respective dolls. If you collect all 4, plus the FROG doll, you'll earn the Solar Gun.


----------



## crabman (Jun 15, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler?_
> 
> 
> 
> If you defeat the Beasts via non-lethal means (just when they're in their "Beauty" state doesn't cut it), you'll earn their respective dolls. If you collect all 4, plus the FROG doll, you'll earn the Solar Gun.



I've done that for all 3, didn't use anything but teh mosin nagant and the mk22. And I've gotten the frog doll, don't think i killed any of those ladies in the mansion. But how do I check that? I KNOW i got teh frog doll but it doesn't show up in my item screen.



Vonocourt said:


> I saw you playing earlier. I was trying to get onto MGO...what shitty service that is, still waiting for my confirmation email.
> 
> And yeah, Crying Wolf really was a disappointment considering well, you know. Plus she was kinda ugly.



Dude that's ALL i've been doing. Eat, sleep, work, MSG4. Rinse and repeat. Did you catch me during the cod4 spree? Got from level 0 to level w/e it is you get the p50 in like 3 days...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 15, 2008)

crabman said:


> I've done that for all 3, didn't use anything but teh mosin nagant and the mk22. And I've gotten the frog doll, don't think i killed any of those ladies in the mansion. But how do I check that? I KNOW i got teh frog doll but it doesn't show up in my item screen.


The dolls will only appear momentarily, once you complete the first phase of the respective boss fights. For example, once you beat Laughing Octopus, her doll would appear on top of the bed in the lab, though only momentarily, until the "Beauty" segment begins.

To check on what dolls you've earned so far, use the MK.II to go up to the kitchen during the mission briefing segments. Sunny displays them in there.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 15, 2008)

Laughing Octopus is my favorite and the best boss. 

I cried when I heard her story.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Soul said:


> Laughing Octopus is my favorite and the best boss.
> 
> I cried when I heard his story.



His Story?


Also does anyone know what mission briefing where you can electricute Cambell?


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 15, 2008)

>__>

Her story..

It's hard posting when you have not slept for 20 hours.

Also, She is fucking HOT!


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 15, 2008)

"Man Akiba is funny as hell. Not only is he an idiot but the guy is mentaly unstable."

Johnny becomes:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gar, completely and totally Gar.

All you have to do is threaten his true love.  

"I'll never leave you alone again!"

He steps up to the plate later, give the guy some credit.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

GODAMNIT??? Seriously what happens to Raiden's Other arm?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 15, 2008)

It was,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Crushed from holding back Outer Haven.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> It was,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



See thats what i thought, and I was like. If MGS doesnt show or explain it, it shouldnt of happened.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2008)

Wait..someone explain this..doll thing to me please.

I'm running through MGS4 on a goal of obtaining everything save for the The Boss Extreme unlockables, as I shall never be able to obtain those.


----------



## crabman (Jun 15, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> The dolls will only appear momentarily, once you complete the first phase of the respective boss fights. For example, once you beat Laughing Octopus, her doll would appear on top of the bed in the lab, though only momentarily, until the "Beauty" segment begins.
> 
> To check on what dolls you've earned so far, use the MK.II to go up to the kitchen during the mission briefing segments. Sunny displays them in there.
> 
> Btw, it's Lesmortis (TF2). MGO sometime?



Wait so I have to tranq them AND pick up the doll? how do you jump with the Mk2? I can't get up those stairs.

And i'd definitely like to play MGO, just give me a minute to beat the story first.


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2008)

crabman said:


> Wait so I have to tranq them AND pick up the doll? how do you jump with the Mk2? I can't get up those stairs.
> 
> And i'd definitely like to play MGO, just give me a minute to beat the story first.



To get the dolls you have to stamina kill the beast form, then while you fight the beauty it'll be somewhere in the area you had the boss fight.


----------



## crabman (Jun 15, 2008)

FUUCKK!!!! All that work and i still had to grab those dolls... Ah well, maybe next play through I'll get them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anybody else notice how badass Snake's moustache is? It can literally survive burn wounds better than he can


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> His Story?
> 
> 
> Also does anyone know what mission briefing where you can electricute Cambell?


I'm guessing in the first mission briefing, since he's actually in the Nomad, then.

I don't know if you can do it in an actual playthough, though. Just load a data from the Mission Briefing screen in the Main Menu, and overwrite your data once you get it so it saves.


And also I've missed these doll things, I didn't know about them when I played LO. >.> I'm guessing I had to tranq everyone, including the FROGS (which I killed). But I actually tranq'd LO's Beast and Beauty form, which was useless at that point. -___-;

I guess I'll do it on my next play through.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> He was still whiny.
> 
> Raiden: _But I'm nothing...I have nothing wuh.
> 
> ...




_Everything_ was foreshadowed. The only exceptions were trivial (if interesting) stuff about PARA-MEDIC, the DARPA chief, and Vamp's immortality (which seems to contradict what we saw and heard in MGS2).

Though I agree Raiden was still whiny. Whinier, actually- before he was a lot more optimistic.

As for the arm thing, console yourself by thinking about where they came from. Those are real arms, after all...


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 15, 2008)

Raiden was a freaking beast in this game. His scenes with Snake and Rose were touching, and only the emotionally stunted would see otherwise.

*Spoiler*: __ 




"You were the lighting in the rain, you can still shine through the darkness."




It's explained that Raiden had more repressed memories surface after the Big Shell and losing Rose didn't help.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad it all worked out in the end though, he earned it.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 15, 2008)

So Kojima seems to be hinting at a MGS5, excluding there will be no snake.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking Raidens son should be the next saga


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 15, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wait..someone explain this..doll thing to me please.
> 
> I'm running through MGS4 on a goal of obtaining everything save for the The Boss Extreme unlockables, as I shall never be able to obtain those.


For starters, try beating the Frog Soldiers at Advent Palace, using only the Mk. 2, V. Ring shells, etc. Defeating them via nonlethal means will give you the chance to collect a Frog doll in that garage when you're exiting, and only then. Repeat the same process in all the BB fights. With the exception of the Frog Doll and Crying Wolf Doll, you have to collect these before the first stage of the boss fight ends, so it'll take a bit of looking around.


crabman said:


> Wait so I have to tranq them AND pick up the doll? how do you jump with the Mk2? I can't get up those stairs.


Just keep ramming it into the stairs. Eventually, it'll do this light-speed dash up them.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Just beat the game on solid normal and it took me 18 hours..Hawk ranking
I'm speechless this game is so epic


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 15, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> For starters, try beating the Frog Soldiers at Advent Palace, using only the Mk. 2, V. Ring shells, etc. Defeating them via nonlethal means will give you the chance to collect a Frog doll in that garage when you're exiting, and only then. Repeat the same process in all the BB fights. With the exception of the Frog Doll and Crying Wolf Doll, you have to collect these before the first stage of the boss fight ends, so it'll take a bit of looking around.


Wait, what if they fall to their death after being tranq'd? Does that count as a kill, or do they just fall asleep on the floor anyway? =/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 15, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Wait, what if they fall to their death after being tranq'd? Does that count as a kill, or do they just fall asleep on the floor anyway? =/


I'm pretty sure it doesn't count. It'd probably be the same concept as you tranq'ing a militiaman and having a Gekko jump on him 5 minutes later.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 15, 2008)

I feel way behind. I'm doing Big Boss Hard, but I only just beat Crying Wolf. Not sure how far I'm in so far, but this is definitely one of my favorite games. And most definitely the best game I've played for the PS3 and probably will be for a long time. I still haven't tried MGO though. I still have to create a PSN account. 

Edit: My one and ONLY complaint with this game is that the cutscenes can sometimes just drag on for a long time, but I'm happy that they're some of the best looking cutscenes I've ever seen and full of interesting details.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I feel way behind. I'm doing Big Boss Hard, but I only just beat Crying Wolf. Not sure how far I'm in so far, but this is definitely one of my favorite games. And most definitely the best game I've played for the PS3 and probably will be for a long time. I still haven't tried MGO though. I still have to create a PSN account.
> 
> Edit: My one and ONLY complaint with this game is that the cutscenes can sometimes just drag on for a long time, but I'm happy that they're some of the best looking cutscenes I've ever seen and full of interesting details.




Cut scenes arent that great for the first couple hours, but you will learn to love them.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 15, 2008)

It's not that I don't like the cutscenes. I love them they are stunning to look at, tie up nice loose ends from the old games, are filled with interesting information. Sometimes they're just have too much unnecessary things, or the pauses are so long, so the cutscenes just seem to last forever. My complaint wasn't the cutscenes altogether, just how long they can be sometimes.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Really my Only complaint of this games story is that they dont explain shit about what happened to Raiden after MGS2. I mean suddenly he is a robot with artificial blood??? wtf!?!?

Seriously guys :/


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2008)

He had artifical blood in MGS2, but yeah what exactly happened wasn't taken into much detail.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I was a little confused about Raiden. He just "drifted" around the world. Really? How does drifting around result in turning into a robot and finding Big Mama. Raiden's got some 'splainin to do...


----------



## Shinji (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe we will get a game to tie up Raiden's lose ends. I would like to play as Cyborg Raiden 

My only gripe about the game is i wish kojima would let you play as Raiden for 5 mins, so you can kill vamp


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 15, 2008)

Raiden's cyborg transition was an attempt to rid himself of his "sins" as a human, namely his experience as a child soldier. That, and it was a sign of his mistrust in humanity, after learning of Campbell and Rose's relationship.

Personally, I thought that was fitting. Even the Matka Pluku/EVA connection was fine by me. Then again, that schism between MGS2 and 4 doesn't really concern me much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2008)

Did anyone else have a problem with the sound design in the game? The sound in the gameplay (gunshots, explosions, and music) sounded fine, but when it got to cutscenes the voices were low and muddy. Had to use subtitles at some points.

Started my second playthrough, man I wish act 1 and 2 were longer.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 15, 2008)

I just used subtitles cause sometimes I couldn't hear what they were saying when they were doing flashbacks. And when there was yelling during gunfire I always enjoyed hearing what was being said. I haven't really had a problem with the cutscene voices yet.
What difficulty did everyone play through the first time on?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, like GTA IV, my sound has to be near fucking 40 for it to even be decent, whereas most games achieve that same sound volume at around 25.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 15, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Maybe we will get a game to tie up Raiden's lose ends. I would like to play as Cyborg Raiden
> 
> My only gripe about the game is i wish kojima would let you play as Raiden for 5 mins, so you can kill vamp



What? Is this a Metal Gear game we're talking about or are you retarded?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2008)

Just finished it. GREAT game. 10/10.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 15, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> What? Is this a Metal Gear game we're talking about or are you retarded?



unless you played the game, i would think it be more fitting to have you play as Raiden to kill vamp, instead of having a dam split screen where you see Raiden finishing him off while Snake takes on gecko's 

As far as having a Raiden game why wouldn't anyone want that, when you can play as Grey fox style ninja.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 15, 2008)

It defeats the purpose though if you play as Raiden. Vamp is Raiden's rival, not Snake's.

It goes: Snake weakens, and then Raiden kills. You have to cover Raiden and protect him  from the Geks while he kills Vamp.

The split screen gave the effect that coop was going on and Raiden was fighting by your side. You can even try to get a shot off at Vamp as he fights but Snake in classic fashion goes, "I can't do it."


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2008)

Shinji said:


> As far as having a Raiden game why wouldn't anyone want that, when you can play as Grey fox style ninja.


Wait for MGS4 Supersubsistenceses 

Also, I wish you could use the beauties' bodies instead of just Snake's own.  Beefy women.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 15, 2008)

For the ones who finished the game. You only get 1 badge upon completion?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2008)

X-T said:


> For the ones who finished the game. You only get 1 badge upon completion?



I got like, 3.

How you get those badges is beyond me. Play randomly, that's probably the best way to get them for now, anyhow.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 15, 2008)

X-T said:


> For the ones who finished the game. You only get 1 badge upon completion?


They'll only highlight your most valuable emblem, or whatever holds special completion bonuses, such as the Assassin (Altair Camouflage) or Octopus (Stealth Camouflage) badges.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 15, 2008)

I got the inchworm. I played like a snake, on my belly. I also got caught alot and shot everything.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 15, 2008)

The beginning of Act 5 is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the Drebin logo (its a revolver)


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok so does anyone know if you can listen to tracks on your PS3 on Snakes iPod?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2008)

p-lou said:


> The beginning of Act 5 is really starting to piss me off.



Rail Gun them geckos.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 16, 2008)

p-lou said:


> The beginning of Act 5 is really starting to piss me off.




I ran Through the first time, now that im going on my second playthrough no alerts it will be difficult.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 16, 2008)

You guys got by all those Gekkos? I didn't think it was possible to get through the air-lock with alerts. :/


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweet, I just beat it. Watching the credits now. A truly great conclusion to an amazing franchise. Great music at the end too.  Well, I still can't believe that the end cutscene including everything after your final fight is an hour long. Time to start on my second play through tomorrow.

Edit: I got the Eagle title for all of my headshots. I was surprised at that one. I thought I'd get Giant Panda or Puma


----------



## p-lou (Jun 16, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Rail Gun them geckos.





Akuma said:


> I ran Through the first time, now that im going on my second playthrough no alerts it will be difficult.



Surprisingly enough, I wasn't having problems with the geckos, it was the damn frogs.  Every time I got to the door two of them would drop down and shoot the shit out of me.  Once I actually sneaked past everything, walked up to the door, and then had two just dropped down.  I wasn't even on alert status.  Oh well.  Somehow, I just now got past it.  Finally.


----------



## crabman (Jun 16, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> What? Is this a Metal Gear game we're talking about or are you retarded?



Not EVERYBODY hates Raiden.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> You guys got by all those Gekkos? I didn't think it was possible to get through the air-lock with alerts. :/



I went to town with the rail gun and killed everything and then casually opened the Air Lock because I'm a badass.

Anyway

*Spoiler*: _What did everyone think of_ 



Johnny the Guard marrying Meryl? I lawled when I remembered who he was. From extra to heroine snatching. Epic interception was epic.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that was funny when they were proposing to each other while fighting. If I was Akiba, I woulda said no when she asked after rejecting me... That was mean. At the end though, Meryl's man shoulders were kinda gross at the end in her wedding dress. Yucky.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She just fits better in fatigues.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2008)

My video review on MGS4 without to many spoilers. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IUzCexKGj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 16, 2008)

Best game ever, and Raiden actually kicked ass in this one.

He finally gained my respect


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 16, 2008)

I felt like Raiden was just fan service.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 16, 2008)

Mmmm mostly 60% of the game is fan service  and we all love it hehehe


----------



## dwabn (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah i loved all the easter eggs and playstation/previous mgs throwbacks they were hilarious and epc


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2008)

omg... this game is everything people say it is... and more. If I could, I would marry this game. <3


----------



## Id (Jun 16, 2008)

Vary fucking epic game. Especially if you have followed MGS since Metal Gear.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jun 16, 2008)

Finished the game 2 days ago, and it's truly an amazing game. Without a doubt the best game of this generation. It surpassed my expectiations, and the ending was fantastic.

Heres some of my thoughts about the end:


*Spoiler*: __ 



None of the previous MGS games will be the same again after you've played this game. Ocelot was the real hero of the series, who sacrificed everything to suceed, just like his mother. Snake and the rest of the "good guys" were pawns of the patriots from the beginning.

The most powerful scene for me was during the cutscene after the credits. Big Boss really made an impact on me when he kills Zero. "I'll bring Zero back to nothing." Im not sure if i got that line right, but it's definatly my favorite piece of dialoug from this game. The ending cutscene was perfect.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone else see the ps3 upstairs of the plane during mission briefings?


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2008)

SilverSerpent said:


> Finished the game 2 days ago, and it's truly an amazing game. Without a doubt the best game of this generation. It surpassed my expectiations, and the ending was fantastic.
> 
> Heres some of my thoughts about the end:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Boss's final salute at The Boss's gravestone has to be one of the most powerful moments in gaming history.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder if Raiden has a Cyborg wiener...


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I wonder if Raiden has a Cyborg wiener...



Must be why: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rose Left him for Campbell...


----------



## Shinji (Jun 16, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Must be why:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yet,


*Spoiler*: __ 



she runs right back to him with her son that is his, stating she will be the best wife ever or something like that


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 16, 2008)

Shinji said:


> unless you played the game, i would think it be more fitting to have you play as Raiden to kill vamp, instead of having a dam split screen where you see Raiden finishing him off while Snake takes on gecko's
> 
> As far as having a Raiden game why wouldn't anyone want that, when you can play as Grey fox style ninja.



Because then it isn't Metal Gear anymore.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who else nutted in their pants when you gained sight of Crying wolf?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 16, 2008)

Just beat it.  The story and everything was awesome, but it felt too short.  Oh well, it at least seems to set it self up for better replay value than the rest of the series.



Sangheili said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who else nutted in their pants when you gained sight of Crying wolf?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Octopus > Wolf


----------



## Kameil (Jun 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Octopus and Wolf. 




Yesh the game was too short but very fun overall.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 16, 2008)

Can someone explain Ocelot's role in this game?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Can someone explain Ocelot's role in this game?



He's the good guy.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 16, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> He's the good guy.



 Don't have to be a smartass. 

@RRS - The primary antagonist in the game whom's trying to take over system of SOP and rule the world.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 16, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> @RRS - The primary antagonist in the game whom's trying to take over system of SOP and rule the world.


This is _Ocelot_ we're talking about here.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 16, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> This is _Ocelot_ we're talking about here.



I was half-assing a summary of him if you didn't mind.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 16, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I was half-assing a summary of him if you didn't mind.


Not at all, sans the fact that it's totally inaccurate.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it possible to view your dolls? 


Also just went through act 1, no alerts no kills. The frog part was kind of hard.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Is it possible to view your dolls?


During the Mission Briefings, take the Mk. II upstairs, to the kitchen. Sunny puts the dolls you've collected up on a table, opposite the stove.


----------



## hadou (Jun 16, 2008)

I just beat the game, and I have to say is one of the best games I have ever played. It had that characteristic feeling of watching a movie, and being part of that movie by playing in it. Graphics, game-play, the controls: everything was superb. The only thing I found disappointing was that I found the game a little short compared to how much information needed to be shown; and thus I felt the game was a little rushed.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 16, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Not at all, sans the fact that it's totally inaccurate.



I see i've been silenced I was giving the typical summary from what i recall it was wrong indeed.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Also, I wish you could use the beauties' bodies instead of just Snake's own.  *Beefy women. *



Meryl... 

Oh, and best article about MGS4 I've read so far.

*Spoiler*: __ 




x


> Acid08, NeoGaf.com forums: "MGS's story raises the bar because of the themes it deals with. The whole military becoming a privatized corporation is completely believable and gives us a haunting look into what might be our future."
> 
> In one post, forum member X puts forward the chilling plausibility of MGS 4's plot and scenarios. In another, he lashes out at anyone with the audacity to hold him to it. 'Why should soft science fiction strive for realism?' he asks. And the answer is that it shouldn't. I'm challenging your claims, not MGS 4 producer Hideo Kojima and company's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 16, 2008)

That's a wonderful review.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 17, 2008)

Started this game today, and while i've had a blast with the actual gameplay, the storyline is kind of frustrating.

I have personally very played MGS or MGS3, and only the second for a few hours.  This game begins throwing all type of names and references at me, and I feel completely bewildered.

I understand making a sequal's storyline follow the pervious games, but this doesn't mean they need to make it completely ostracize new players to the series.

I feel very ingaged by the overarcing themes in the game, about the evolution of war and the like, but trying to follow the story on any smaller scale without playign the first 3, is an absurd proposition from what I can see.


----------



## crabman (Jun 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Meryl...



...has broader shoulders than Johnny...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2008)

crabman said:


> ...has broader shoulders than Johnny...



And wears the pants.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2008)

PHEW....

FINALLY, It took me like 5 fucking hours but I beat Raging raven of the beauty and the beast

GOD thank you


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

^  what the hell?


----------



## Corran (Jun 17, 2008)

This has to be one of the best experiences ever. I finished my first playthrough on Saturday night. Couldnt put the damn controller down 

End game spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



The last fight with Liquid Ocelot was one of the most epic things I have felt I've done in a video game. That first time Snake and Liquid punched eachother I actually yelled "CROSS COUNTER!?!" 
And that microwave corridor scene was one of the most memorable things in a video game ever. I was just lost for words 

I also cried twice during the game and welled up another couple of times, never in my life would i have thought I would cry from a video game


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 17, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> And wears the pants.



I'd still hit it...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'd still hit it...



How can you stand the hair?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 17, 2008)

Strong women are sexy.

I find a fight in the bedroom a most desirable prospect.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if Gekkos count as kills?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Strong women are sexy.
> 
> I find a fight in the bedroom a most desirable prospect.



Whatever you prefer.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Does anyone know if Gekkos count as kills?



Anything non-human like the Gekkos don't count.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL

Am I the only one here who has yet to finish the game


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

Probably.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH!!!!  

GODDAMIT!

WELL I MADE IT TO ACT 4 only one more to go


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 17, 2008)

The final fight really wowed me. I got hammered at first but then I found out the controls and then things got gritty. especially the last stage. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really hammered Ocelot. He cross countered me once but then I went to town on his face.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ocelot asswhupping.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> PHEW....
> 
> FINALLY, It took me like 5 fucking hours but I beat Raging raven of the beauty and the beast
> 
> GOD thank you


rofl xD What took you so long to beat her?


Anyway, I'm the same as you, I haven't finished the game yet either, currently fighting a BB Corps member in Act 4. 

I wish I could read all the spoilers being posted here now =/


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Beat the game yesterday, one of the best games I have ever played.

Hands down the best gameplay of any stealth/action game.  Some of the best cutscenes in all of gaming, along with a very good storyline and probably the best graphics in any game to date.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This game really made me feel sorry for Snake and Otacon. Everyone got a happy ending but them


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm up to the FROGS of Act 1. LOL  Just got the game in the mail yesterday and I'm trying to No-kill/No-Alerts on my first playthrough.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

I beat it this morning, pretty bad ass and I have to say that I loved the ending. There's just so much there to digest and it all takes so long. I am glad however that I got to see the MGS series come to a close finally and get a lot of questions answered.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This game really made me feel sorry for Snake and Otacon. Everyone got a happy ending but them




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm starting to think Kojima hates Otacon.  He's like the emotional whipping boy of the series.  Has anything good ever happened to him?  In the three games he's been in, three people close to him have died.  Add that to his other emotional problems and traumatic events, I'm surprised the dude is sane.  Poor guy.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew the moment Naomi got close to Otacon (even though I don't understand why they got close...) she was going to die.

Actually, I really don't understand the Naomi plot-arc in this story. So she created Vamp...were they together? And why was she so attracted to Otacon? I mean technically, despite being in MGS1 together, they never knew about each other. I have a feeling it was just there so Otacon could lose another special person. (at least she broke him off a peice before she died).

Another thing I don't get...the Microwave room. Snake is half dead and crawls through the damn thing...a normal soldier going at full speed wouldn't have been affected at all.

Also the Screaming Mantis fight is broken. At least from a gameworld perspective. I got tired of wasting Tranqs on Meryl so I got the syringe out and CQCed her ass to the ground with it. But Mantis is able to control her again regardless (she gets knocked out just like if I used a tranq).


----------



## Akira (Jun 17, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



About the Screaming Mantis fight, the syringe only supresses nanomachine activity, which is why Snake still needs to use it throughout the game. Also Mantis's dolls state that they can control anyone who has nanomachines in them, so I'm guessing she can frequently control Meryl due to her being unconscious for the majority of the fight as opposed to Snake who is moving around etc.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 17, 2008)

Man, stealth-camouflage is so fun.

Anyone purchase the Tanegashima (the really fucking big rifle) yet?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 17, 2008)

p-lou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think Kojima hates Otacon.  He's like the emotional whipping boy of the series.  Has anything good ever happened to him?  In the three games he's been in, three people close to him have died.  Add that to his other emotional problems and traumatic events, I'm surprised the dude is sane.  Poor guy.



I disagree about those two character's ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We knew Snake only had a few months to live from the trailers. The quest was whether or not he was going to kill himself to atone for his sins and to save his friends from FoxDie. Big Boss stopped him from doing so, and told him to live, not as a Snake, but as a man.

It was an incredibly beautiful way to end the character I thought.

Otacon, by his own admission, is always the survivor. And thus, it is his mission to be Snake's witness until he passes on. So be happy! Snake gets to live out the rest of his live in peace with Sunny and Otacon.






SilverSerpent said:


> Finished the game 2 days ago, and it's truly an amazing game. Without a doubt the best game of this generation. It surpassed my expectiations, and the ending was fantastic.
> 
> Heres some of my thoughts about the end:
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



They still needed to take down Ocelot, as he was hardly a superhero. He still betrayed his comrades, and was willing to crash the world back to nothing with the unmodified worm cluster. Not only that, Big Boss himself mentioned that both 'sides' of this war, the Patriots and Outer Haven were meaningless and needed to be destroyed.

Ocelot was loyal to Big Boss to the end, and yes it was good that he took down the Patriots, but he himself still needed to be eliminated along with his own personal army.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 17, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I see i've been silenced I was giving the typical summary from what i recall it was wrong indeed.



I wasn't smart-assing, just a truth messenger


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2008)

DAMMIT I'm THIS close to reaching Act 5 but I'm stuck from getting to the mecha fight dealing with all these dumbass GEKO's


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Does anyone know if Gekkos count as kills?


A little late, but if you get Drebin points for killing it, then it doesn't count.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 17, 2008)

Just finished Act 1. Managed to make it through without being detected, and didn't kill anyone.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2008)

It's now 1.41am here and i just finished the game, loved every single moment of it, it's was a great ending to a great saga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I almost cried when Otacon was trying to keep the fact that Snake "died" from Sunny.
Also, lol at Meryl's men shoulders xD


----------



## Sparky Marky (Jun 17, 2008)

well... it took me 26 hours but iv finished it and feel like i really took the whole game in (this is something i really didnt want to rush ... even so i think about 7 hours of that time was spent watching ALL the cut scenes!!!)

18 continues
110 alert phases
253 kills
37 recovery items used
39 weapons aquired

i think im gonna start a new game and try getting some of those numbers down a bit closer to zero heh heh heh!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> DAMMIT I'm THIS close to reaching Act 5 but I'm stuck from getting to the mecha fight dealing with all these dumbass GEKO's



It really isn't that hard.  Just charge the rail gun to max instead of firing it off like a madman.  You can kill two at the same time that way too.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> PHEW....
> 
> FINALLY, It took me like 5 fucking hours but I beat Raging raven of the beauty and the beast
> 
> GOD thank you



dam i hope you be on big boss extreme if its taking you that long


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2008)

Got like 6 Badges, the best being the Eagle, now im onward to get the stealth camo and the bandana in Solid Normal


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else think the explanation for Vamp's "immortality" was kind of lame.  I wasn't surprised that it was his nanomachines, but the delivery just seemed lame.  Naomi was just like "lol, nanomachines "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

p-lou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else think the explanation for Vamp's "immortality" was kind of lame.  I wasn't surprised that it was his nanomachines, but the delivery just seemed lame.  Naomi was just like "lol, nanomachines "



*Spoiler*: __ 




That's not how it happened, she said that it were her fault that this happened to Vamp. Which makes sense if she was working on the Genomes and other soldier groups before Shadow Moses and Big Shell.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 17, 2008)

p-lou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else think the explanation for Vamp's "immortality" was kind of lame.  I wasn't surprised that it was his nanomachines, but the delivery just seemed lame.  Naomi was just like "lol, nanomachines "




*Spoiler*: __ 



and then after that it was... "lol, cancer."


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

So I just finished a no kill no Alert playthrough. Got bandana and the Stealth camo, as well as Drebin's camo and solar gun. It really sucks that mantis's doll manipulation is all about luck whether it kills her or takes down her bottom bar.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 17, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was her fault because the nanomachines were based off of ones she had designed, just like the SOP was based off the nanomachines she designed for the genomes and Snake back at Shadow Moses.  I wasn't saying it didn't make sense, just that revelation was kind of lame.






Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> and then after that it was... "lol, cancer."




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that part was weird.




On a different subject.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it explained how Zero got the Philosopher's Legacy or just that he did acquire it?  I can't remember if an explanation was given.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2008)

Shinji said:


> dam i hope you be on big boss extreme if its taking you that long



When I started up the game I was toggling the controller between Solid standard and Big Boss I don't know which one I landed on. Probaly Big Boss since all this shit seem hard...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> When I started up the game I was toggling the controller between Solid standard and Big Boss I don't know which one I landed on. Probaly Big Boss since all this shit seem hard...



It should tell you when you save it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> and then after that it was... "lol, cancer."




*Spoiler*: __ 



I lol'd at that to be honest. I've never heard of cancer that kills in minutes.


----------



## Dan (Jun 17, 2008)

I been taking my time with the game.

All I've done is Act 1, been on MGO for days though.

--

I'm playing it on big boss, I don't think I could complete that mode with no alerts or kills.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

I beat the game once more and earned the Tortoise emblem.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I beat the game once more and earned the Tortoise emblem.




How do you get that one?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> It should tell you when you save it.


I didn't even notice that. 

I did it with every time you finish an Act, it tells you what difficulty you're on on the top right corner of the screen. ^^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at that to be honest. I've never heard of cancer that kills in minutes.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She didn't die of cancer, she died from and over dose of the needle shit...she told snake it was potent.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> How do you get that one?



Stay under a box or in a canister for at least an hour.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, my, God, this is the BEST easter egg ever.

You can actually die in the most spectacular way possible. A way every single heterosexual man on this Earth would take pride in dying from.

Death by:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Snoozu!

Yes, you can literally get raped to death by the Beauty and the Beast corp!



Death by SNOOSNOO!





  

Kojima knows us well.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 17, 2008)

I was about to beat the game, but as always how my luck is when I played all MGS games since working at this job, I had to go to work before the final boss.  So after I get out of here, which is in an hour and a half, I will finally complete the game.  

Can't wait to see how it all wraps up, this game has been one of the best trips I have ever taken in video game history.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 17, 2008)

Best way to die ever.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 17, 2008)

The best death a man could ever be given.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2008)

Quick question to all you people who have beaten the game

Am I screwed that I'm on the final level and I have zero rations and and regainer(s)?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Quick question to all you people who have beaten the game
> 
> Am I screwed that I'm on the final level and I have zero rations and and regainer(s)?



No because you can't use them at the very last parts...


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2008)

and you get a few in the first parts..


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2008)

What approach do I do to make it through Liquid's outer Haven to the front deck where Meryl is?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

I start by taking the ladder and climbing across the balcony, over the initial wave of Haven Troopers. From there, I stick to the easternmost walls, as an extra Gekko patrols the west. Don't forget to wait for the artillery to hit the patrols guarding the airlock.

Then again, if you're on anything below Big Boss Hard, any strategy works perfectly well with liberal use of the Octacamo.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I just completed the game.  Got the Eagle as my main emblem.  The ending was really amazing and I was very sad, yet happy to know some things that needed answering.  

Can't wait to replay to get everything else unlocked.


----------



## crabman (Jun 18, 2008)

ARGH!!!! I just replayed the whole first act again. I GOT 1 ALERT!!!! I DON'T EVEN FREAKING KNOW FROM WHERE!!!!! 0 kills, 0 continues 1 ALERT!!!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2008)

crabman said:


> ARGH!!!! I just replayed the whole first act again. I GOT 1 ALERT!!!! I DON'T EVEN FREAKING KNOW FROM WHERE!!!!! 0 kills, 0 continues 1 ALERT!!!! ARGH!!!!


I bet you it's from the Gekkos in the very beginning.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

Probably, given that the Alert status-bar doesn't show.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2008)

W00t, just finished my no kill/no alert run.  Time to fuck around and go for the assassin's creed uniform now.

BTW, if you wanna know what some of the passwords are to unlock the extras, just type in the first names of the presidents on Mount Rushmore... hint hint.

You get a bunch of iPod music for it.


----------



## crabman (Jun 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> I bet you it's from the Gekkos in the very beginning.



Ah, that makes sense...



That is some maaaaaad cameltoe we are dealing with there. Think it was... crying wolf's?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

Its not the Gekkos.

I got stomped by the Gekkos in the very beginning and lost like 3/4 of my health bar, and no kills/alerts for the 1st act.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2008)

During the frog fight. The ones that Rat Pat 01 kill counts as a kill? or just the ones you shoot?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

As long as you don't land the finishing blow, it won't count as your kill. I used anesthetics and CQC the entire fight, so no kills for me.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah im using the Mosin but sometimes it seems that when i shot them in the head and they have low hp they die...


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Quick question to all you people who have beaten the game
> 
> Am I screwed that I'm on the final level and I have zero rations and and regainer(s)?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was playing the game on Solid Snake level, making my way through those Gekkos and Frogs where a bitch.  I know for a fact that you can get two rations if you look around. But you definitely need some, unless you are playing it on an easier setting, or if you have some ubber haxed skilled player.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

Headshots are 1 hit kills, naturally. Unless they are stubborn and have helmets on. But with the MK, headshots put them to sleep immediately.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2008)

oooohhh, ok. I thought that headshots with the Mosin put them to sleep too....


----------



## Six* (Jun 18, 2008)

Yay I finished the game 

time to watch the extra bluray disc...


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

X-T said:


> oooohhh, ok. I thought that headshots with the Mosin put them to sleep too....



Moisn does have Anest rounds. And its more potent then the MK, but if the PMC have helms on. They can be stubborn to take down immediately. Aim for the face



Six said:


> Yay I finished the game
> 
> time to watch the extra bluray disc...


Extra?? You got the special edition MGS4?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

Dunno what the Rosin is since the only thing I bought from Drebin was anesthetic bullets. I assume its a regular firearm.





So did I.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2008)

The only way to know if i killed one is at the end of the act?


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Dunno what the Rosin is since the only thing I bought from Drebin was anesthetic bullets. I assume its a regular firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mosin-Nagant is the sniper rifle that comes in Anest rounds (7.62 mm ). 

Talk about sturdy helms, if the mosin has trouble penetrating the outer shells.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, you get a status report.


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

X-T said:


> The only way to know if i killed one is at the end of the act?



No one dies from anest rounds. I dont know out if the Rats kills carry over to your kills. they shouldn't.


----------



## Even (Jun 18, 2008)

Just finished *watching* the game (a runthrough of the game on Youtube, the vids are gone now, unfortunately, and the guy who uploaded it has been banned), and I must say that even though I haven't touched the game with my own hands, it's one of my favorite games of all time. The story in the game is simply amazing. Almost Oscar material! I fully understand that it got a 10/10. Game of the Year? nope, Game of the FUCKING CENTURY!!!!
I LOVE MGS4 AND I'M GONNA GET A PS3 SOON TO FULLY ENJOY IT!!!!!

also, some of the cutscenes and bossfights are some of the coolest I've ever seen in a game to date. Some of the cutscenes even outrival most blockbuster movies out there


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

You can find out if you killed a FROG by picking up some doll after the fight.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, nice i got the doll xD


----------



## p-lou (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anyone gotten the chicken emblem?  I was thinking about trying it for the lulz after I finish a no alert no kill run.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope. Going to try to get Hound or Fox atleast. Then moving up another difficulty, and then go for the Big Boss emblem.


----------



## Akira (Jun 18, 2008)

Even said:


> Just finished *watching* the game (a runthrough of the game on Youtube, the vids are gone now, unfortunately, and the guy who uploaded it has been banned), and I must say that even though I haven't touched the game with my own hands, it's one of my favorite games of all time. The story in the game is simply amazing. Almost Oscar material! I fully understand that it got a 10/10. Game of the Year? nope, Game of the FUCKING CENTURY!!!!
> I LOVE MGS4 AND I'M GONNA GET A PS3 SOON TO FULLY ENJOY IT!!!!!
> 
> also, some of the cutscenes and bossfights are some of the coolest I've ever seen in a game to date. Some of the cutscenes even outrival most blockbuster movies out there



As good as you thought it was, it would have been 100 times better had you played through it the first time yourself.


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

Well its time to pawn the n00bs, online


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew the moment I saw that spoiler screen of Solid Snake and Big Boss in the cemetary, I had to get this game. I have played all the MGS games, I've played all the PSP spin-offs. I love the series, but I had chosen to get a Xbox360 for the amount of games it has.

I bought a PS3 and I got this game, and I have to say I was satisfyed. Now I just hope Sony can bring on the heat and to make this purchase worthwhile in the long run. I've already decided to get the PS3 version of some games simply to increase my library, but Sony needs to start getting those SCEA exclusives like God of War up and running again. Also Final Fantasy XIII (although I'm getting sick of JRPGs).


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I am not too die hard on exclusives.

But looking forward to:
Resident Evil 5
Killzone 2 
GTA 4
GT5

those two games, have some serious eye kand

I plan on buying 
The Darkness
DMC4
AC 4


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 18, 2008)

Id said:


> Well its time to pawn the n00bs, online



What's your PSN? I'd like to add you

- Le Super Saiyan


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 18, 2008)

still playing the game, I am on act 4, as of this moment


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2008)

aww man i gave a ration to a militia man and it counted as a recovery item used  no fox emblem for me...


----------



## Id (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got back, I was owned hard.



Yagami-Kun said:


> What's your PSN? I'd like to add you
> 
> - Le Super Saiyan



My characters name is Chichimeca


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

X-T said:


> aww man i gave a ration to a militia man and it counted as a recovery item used  no fox emblem for me...



With that said, I need to start over again. I used 2 rations during the FROG fight.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Has anyone gotten the chicken emblem?  I was thinking about trying it for the lulz after I finish a no alert no kill run.


It's a bunch of labor work, with the >50 continues and +35:00 of game-play, but I really want that Corpse Camouflage to go with my Big Boss mask. 



Now that people are starting to finish the story, we should get some MGO games in.


----------



## Youngfyre (Jun 18, 2008)

can you use the octocamouflage? when u try to get the big boss emblem?

and what bout the mask? can you use it?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't see how you can't use it. Only items barred from obtaining the emblem are the Stealth Camouflage and the Bandana.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 18, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> With that said, I need to start over again. I used 2 rations during the FROG fight.



But you should finish it anyway. You'll get some badges anyway and this way you now see already the best route to finish the areas quickly.
I just killed L.Octopus and i have currently 1:28h of gameplay xD i finished the first act in 48 minutes


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 18, 2008)

X-T said:


> But you should finish it anyway. You'll get some badges anyway and this way you now see already the best route to finish the areas quickly.
> I just killed L.Octopus and i have currently 1:28h of gameplay xD i finished the first act in 48 minutes



I should breeze past the first act in 30 minutes then.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Now that people are starting to finish the story, we should get some MGO games in.



I finally finished my registration, the email took four days before it was in my inbox.

What a shitty service.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I finally finished my registration, the email took four days before it was in my inbox.
> 
> What a shitty service.



lol you know you could have started playing once you got your game id registered ?

I didn't even check my e-mail for the confirmation and started playing online


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 18, 2008)

Beat It Yesterday! Gawd This Game Ruled!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I finally finished my registration, the email took four days before it was in my inbox.
> 
> What a shitty service.



Uh... it took me like 4 minutes from registering to playing.


----------



## Six* (Jun 18, 2008)

I only tried MGO a couple times just for fun... somebody set up a room so we can all play together.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 18, 2008)

crabman said:


> ARGH!!!! I just replayed the whole first act again. I GOT 1 ALERT!!!! I DON'T EVEN FREAKING KNOW FROM WHERE!!!!! 0 kills, 0 continues 1 ALERT!!!! ARGH!!!!


 
*Sigh* The same thing just happen to me. heh
I had read that somebody got the no alert run done even when the Gekko kicked him I guess this was incorrect. Thought I did so good too. Well, here I go...again.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 18, 2008)

I kept getting one alert too during the first part with the Gekko, but I finally think I got the strategy down.  I just need to get my hands on a few costumes to get through the act.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Uh... it took me like 4 minutes from registering to playing.



The confirmation email (that I apparently didn't need, what bullshit) took four days to show up in my inbox.


----------



## Face (Jun 18, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> It's a bunch of labor work, with the >50 continues and +35:00 of game-play, but I really want that Corpse Camouflage to go with my Big Boss mask.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that people are starting to finish the story, we should get some MGO games in.



I hate the fact that the Big Boss Mask doesn't look anything like Big Boss. Instead It looks like some sort of zombie.


----------



## Six* (Jun 18, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I hate the fact that the Big Boss Mask doesn't look anything like Big Boss. Instead It looks like some sort of zombie.


Maybe it was his corpse' face.
*Spoiler*: __ 



though that was actually solidus


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2008)

MGS4 gave me hope for the new generation of games.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I hate the fact that the Big Boss Mask doesn't look anything like Big Boss. Instead It looks like some sort of zombie.


Yeah, seriously. Though, the Patriot more than makes up for the disappointment. Manly tears at the Snake Eater BG-music.


----------



## Six* (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone find it funny that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it took so long for big boss to die there? not that i have any problems with it...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2008)

Six said:


> anyone find it funny that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was a fighter. it was especially bad because I had to go to the bathroom real bad.




/r/ Snake Eater song. Galbadia Hotel is gone.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 18, 2008)

Six said:


> anyone find it funny that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't even notice how long it took. Again, manly tears, especially at:
"I died when I killed the Boss."





Lord Yu said:


> /r/ Snake Eater song. Galbadia Hotel is gone.


Snake Eater


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2008)

^Incomplete version.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2008)

I've almost beaten it on extreme, I'm trying to get my big boss mask, after that I've gotten almost everything. Then I need to create a PSN account so I can play MGO. Now to think of a PSN name...


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2008)

Am I the only one who loved the Metal Gear mecha battle? 

I JUST LOVED IT


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2008)

It was pretty fun, but it wasn't extremely hard or anything. I just charged mah lazer and went from there.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2008)

I never used the lazer.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> I thought REX being able to pull off Street Fighter shit was weird. Fun, nevertheless. *Doesn't compare to Snake vs. Liquid though.*



God that was so much fun  I think that was one of the most epic boss fights ever.

Anyways, how fast do I have to beat it to get Big Boss's face mask?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 19, 2008)

It's the flashbacks and music-selection that really got me.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Namely that last bit from Ocelot: "You're pretty good," + the hand gestures.




Anyways, >5:00 for the Big Boss emblem.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't know the whole fight was just really really epic to me. The way their clothes were ripping and all the cool little cutscene things. The way they talked and all the different moves you could pull off. The music was great and the way it kept changing. You could tell they put a lot of effort into that fight. 




Thanks, after I beat it my second time I'll try to go for under 5 hours.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> It's the flashbacks and music-selection that really got me.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was so fucking awesome.  I mean, the entire fight was amazing, but to end like that was perfect.




I don't know about anyone else, but playing this game really makes me want to play the other games.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I don't know the whole fight was just really really epic to me. The way their clothes were ripping and all the cool little cutscene things. The way they talked and all the different moves you could pull off. The music was great and the way it kept changing. You could tell they put a lot of effort into that fight.
> 
> Thanks, after I beat it my second time I'll try to go for under 5 hours.


I felt really, really bad for Liquid, each time I banged his head into one of those poles.

You know of the other requirements, right?


p-lou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



In my opinion, there wasn't enough tribute to Ocelot, considering the depth of his sacrifice. That flashback, and the instance where he and Snake were countering each others' CQC were pretty ace though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> I felt really, really bad for Liquid, each time I banged his head into one of those poles.



The last felt like a joke that didn't know when to stop.

It was funny seeing the health bars pop-up, but having the game play like a shitty fighter was not fun. IMO, it would've better be left as a cutscene(though not nearly as much senseless wailing like the cutscen prior to the fight, it was too long).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2008)

I loved how they showed that part where Ocelot was like "you're pretty good"


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything about the last 2 hours of this game was fantastic other than the romance bullshit between the two pointless characters who I won't name.

Kojima definitely should have cut that nonsense out of the game.


----------



## Even (Jun 19, 2008)

That was just too funny though  I see Kojima pulled a "Pirates of the Caribbean 3" there


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Everything about the last 2 hours of this game was fantastic other than the romance bullshit between the two pointless characters who I won't name.
> 
> Kojima definitely should have cut that nonsense out of the game.



Not really, Johnny was a fan favorite from Solid and MGS2 hes as much a part of the game as anyone else. It was good to give him closure. 

And Meryl? How could you not care about Meryl? I mean she's not pointless, she was the secondary character in MGS 1.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 19, 2008)

Lets face it people "The Debriefing" was the most Epic Ending in Gaming History.  I don't think any other ending tops it.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not really, Johnny was a fan favorite from Solid and MGS2 hes as much a part of the game as anyone else. It was good to give him closure.
> 
> And Meryl? How could you not care about Meryl? I mean she's not pointless, she was the secondary character in MGS 1.



Johnny was an utterly pointless character, and Meryl is dead as far as I am concerned.  In the 20 or so times I have beaten MGS I have never even considered trying to save her.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Johnny was an utterly pointless character, and Meryl is dead as far as I am concerned.  In the 20 or so times I have beaten MGS I have never even considered trying to save her.



Not even for the Infinite Ammo?


----------



## Even (Jun 19, 2008)

Johnny is an awesome character. I loved how he developed during MGS4, and of course, seeing him in MGS and MGS2, with that chronic diarrhea, that poor bastard 

I really like Meryl too. First time I played MGS, I thought that she died (got the Otacon ending), and I didn't know about there being alternate endings. Was glad when I found out that she didn't really die in the "official" ending. And infinite ammo is always awesome 
I liked her in MGS4, she's got more guts, and is much more confident now 

One of my favorite quotes from MGS4 is when Snake talks to Campbell, and Campbell asks if Meryl said anything about him, then Snake replies "Oh yeah, I think she said something like "I'll never forgive that womanizing piece of shit."


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Not even for the Infinite Ammo?



Ammo is for women.  Neck breaking is the only way to go.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 19, 2008)

Even said:


> Johnny is an awesome character. I loved how he developed during MGS4, and of course, seeing him in MGS and MGS2, with that chronic diarrhea, that poor bastard
> 
> I really like Meryl too. First time I played MGS, I thought that she died (got the Otacon ending), and I didn't know about there being alternate endings. Was glad when I found out that she didn't really die in the "official" ending. And infinite ammo is always awesome
> I liked her in MGS4, she's got more guts, and is much more confident now
> ...



Meryl is hot.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Meryl is hot.



Maybe if she didn't have man shoulders.


----------



## Six* (Jun 19, 2008)

I always thought that johnny...
*Spoiler*: __ 



...was some super spy or the real villain or something. You never know what plot twist they'll bring.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2008)

I think even with man shoulders Meryl is hot. Women have their flaws.

Johnny is one helluva survivor.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 19, 2008)

That bout of rage she had at the beginning was more of a turnoff that anything for me. Especially being under nanomachine suppression.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2008)

Remember how Snake thought she was a man at first in MGS?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 19, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Maybe if she didn't have man shoulders.



SHUT UP!!! SHUT UP! Shut up!




Meryl is my kind of girl.


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2008)

PSN Tags, give them to me, and add me to your friends list

Mine: Xeno_Id


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine:


*Oreogasm*

So far, the only person to add me was crabman.


----------



## crabman (Jun 19, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> SHUT UP!!! SHUT UP! Shut up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind? Manly? Muscular? Dominating? All of the above? lol, jkjk. Let's play MGO sometime.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2008)

Meryl....one word is needed;

MANJAW


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> *Oreogasm*
> ...



You have bin added.

I want to come up with a strictly NF Clan.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine is: *Ersanven*
I'll probably rarely be on. I don't even know if I want to play MGO. The idea of multiplayer Metal Gear is still sacrilegious to me.


----------



## crabman (Jun 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Meryl....one word is needed;
> 
> *MAN*



There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 19, 2008)

To those who play MGO, what skills did you choose? Right now, I've got Sniper+, CQC+, Runner, and Handgun+.

Anyways, *PSN*: LesMortis


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2008)

Man jaw, man shoulders. She's just manly in general, but Johnny loves her anyways. I felt so bad for him when he asked her to marry him and she said no... What a bitch. 

When I make a PSN account and start playing MGO, I'll probably go with the sniper mostly since that's what I was best at in MGS4


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Mine is: *Ersanven*
> I'll probably rarely be on. I don't even know if I want to play MGO. The idea of multiplayer Metal Gear is still sacrilegious to me.



Its bin sent


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 19, 2008)

crabman said:


> What kind? Manly? Muscular? Dominating? All of the above? lol, jkjk. Let's play MGO sometime.



Redhead, confident, attractive, pouty. 


I assume everyone have mics then.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2008)

crabman said:


> There, I fixed it for you.



I lol'd. ;3

I've barely seen ANYONE use a mic in MGO.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 19, 2008)

They're shy. Don't know about you guys, but when I play COD4 and is getting shot at, I scream.


----------



## Id (Jun 19, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Redhead, confident, attractive, pouty.
> 
> 
> I assume everyone have mics then.



I dont.......which is a good set to buy?

I need some earphones and a mic, might well get a decent one for online gamming.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine is: *p-lou* 

I probably won't play much, but I really haven't tried it yet, so I might.



Liquid Ocelot said:


> I assume everyone have mics then.



Nope.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 19, 2008)

Id said:


> I dont.......which is a good set to buy?
> 
> I need some earphones and a mic, might well get a decent one for online gamming.



Plantronics makes good ones, but they're pretty expensive. Try to look for the one that comes with the Warhawk bundle; the Jabra.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a Logitech, USB headset. Works great, as opposed to my old MGS4 blue-tooth.

Though, I end up typing more often than using my mic.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone have any idea on a idea how can past the first part of the last part of the last level in Metal Gear Solid 4? It's driving me fucking crazy. I mean I made my own strategy called play turtle and use the silent pistol to all the Frog soldiers to avoid getting the asswhupping of my life and go all loud and crap guns blazing. 

What should I do?


----------



## crabman (Jun 19, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> To those who play MGO, what skills did you choose? Right now, I've got Sniper+, CQC+, Runner, and Handgun+.
> 
> Anyways, *PSN*: LesMortis



Morty, me and you are one of a kind. Assault Rifle, Runner, CQC, Handgun.



Id said:


> I dont.......which is a good set to buy?
> 
> I need some earphones and a mic, might well get a decent one for online gamming.



You got a cellphone don't you? Just use a good bluetooth earpiece.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anyone have any idea on a idea how can past the first part of the last part of the last level in Metal Gear Solid 4? It's driving me fucking crazy. I mean I made my own strategy called play turtle and use the silent pistol to all the Frog soldiers to avoid getting the asswhupping of my life and go all loud and crap guns blazing.
> 
> What should I do?


Put on full Octacamo, climb the ladder, vault across to the middle balcony, jump down when the initial patrol passes by, crawl along the right-side of the map, crawl to the door, open it. You don't even need to use a weapon, especially considering you're on normal (You could go prone, touching a Frog soldier, and they wouldn't notice). But if you're so inclined, stock up on Railgun and Javelin ammo for a straightforward approach.


crabman said:


> Morty, me and you are one of a kind. Assault Rifle, Runner, CQC, Handgun.


Haha, nice. I go for the exact same setup at B.B. or A.A.

What level are you with CQC? I want to be able to stick up guys for their equipment.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 19, 2008)

It's gonna be difficult for me to pick this up. Money is tight and at a whopping 49.99GBP it aint cheap..


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 19, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> It's gonna be difficult for me to pick this up. Money is tight and at a whopping 49.99GBP it aint cheap..


I bought mine @ Tesco, £37.00 *evil laugh*

Just thought I'd let you know, and see if it's still the same price. xD


----------



## hadou (Jun 19, 2008)

Doesn't anyone find it unfair that Snake had such a miserable ending after everything he had to go through in his life. He saved the world like two times, ensured everyone's happiness in the end, and "he" ended up like that. That's fucked up.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I bought mine @ Tesco, £37.00 *evil laugh*
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, and see if it's still the same price. xD



i got mine from asda £39.71


----------



## Athrum (Jun 19, 2008)

My PSN id is *Athrum*
and the MGO character is *Kimimaro* lets play sometime...

Anyway finished my second go at the game, 4:10h of gameplay, no continues, alerts or kills, sucks that i had 1 ration usage because at the automatic ration, a gekko kicked me at the beginning and snake ate the ration and i didnt even see it....crap
Got the Raven, Octupus, Pigeon and Scorpion badges, with the Eagle, Hawk, Inchworm, Hyena, Pig, Panther and Croc makes 11 badges so far.
Before trying the game in hard to get both the Fox and Foxhound in one go ill try to get as many badges as i can in one normal play.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2008)

Gekkos and Dwarf Gekkos don't count as kills when going for the big boss emblem right? Cause I was wondering if they did how I was gonna get past the part after beating Vamp.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2008)

As far as I know they don't.  I think the rule is if you shoot it and get Drebin points, it doesn't count.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Gekkos and Dwarf Gekkos don't count as kills when going for the big boss emblem right? Cause I was wondering if they did how I was gonna get past the part after beating Vamp.



If you get DP for the kill, it's not something that counts to the tallies of kills.

So yeah, they don't count.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2008)

p-lou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't they explain that in the game?  That seems important enough that it should be in there.  It also wouldn't take more than a minute or two to do so.  That just seems weird to me.



I actually interpreted it slightly wrong, so I edited mah post.

Though, I do not know why they chose to not explain that either.

EDIT: Actually, I am not even in the right mind to interpret it, so take whatever I say for a grain of salt, really.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, well that's not too big of a deal then.  Still, it would only have taken a few lines of dialouge to explain that.


----------



## Helix (Jun 19, 2008)

On MGO, my name is HelixFC. Playing with random people sometimes can get boring, anyone want to have some organized rounds? 

Skill set I use is Knife Lv 3, CQC Lv 1.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Big Boss said it.



I was gonna say, everything pretty much gets explained in the end and for the most part leaves no stone unturned.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2008)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg ... !!!!

I just finished the game. Can you say *this game is what win is made of!!*?!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMFG! The part where snake was crawling through the "microwave" was just so faking sad! I kept cheering him on while I was tapping the button like crazy!  OMFG.. intense shit!!!! 

And that Raiden vs Vamp fight while you had to kill the robots.. OMFG! It pissed the hell out of me b/c I wanted to see Raiden's fight but I couldn't.. It was just EPIC win! And I really though Raiden died...  I cried a tear for him!  I am so glad he made it! And they gave him back his body..  ... but I think he looks hotter as a cyborg..  .. 




I. Love. This. Game. 

*MGS4, Please marry me. *


----------



## crabman (Jun 20, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG! The part where snake was crawling through the "microwave" was just so faking sad! I kept cheering him on while I was tapping the button like crazy!  OMFG.. intense shit!!!!



SERIOUSLY!! I was like I can't push it too hard to too quick because I'll mess up my brand new dualshock3. CURSE YOU NEW THINGS!!!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol i was thinking the same think, except no dualshock for me 
Well im aiming for a Chiken Emblem now along with Bear,BlueBird,Ant,GIbbon,Rabbit,Bee,Scarab,Frog,Hog, Tortoise,Gecko,Lobster and Panda badges xD gonna do it all in one go


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2008)

Added so far. 

Arthrum
Esanven
LesMortis
Oreogasm
p-lou


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 20, 2008)

I personally got the Mantis emblem. Big Boss is soon mine!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 20, 2008)

It's not Arthrum it's *Athrum*, hope you got the right one 
I got a couple of questions, mainly with the continues, if you kill 5 dudes and then die, continue and kill 5 more, does that count as 10 kills? Same for alerts?


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Couldn't find you online Id
> 
> Add me instead
> 
> ...



I cant find you either dbz fanboy.



X-T said:


> It's not Arthrum it's *Athrum*, hope you got the right one
> I got a couple of questions, mainly with the continues, if you kill 5 dudes and then die, continue and kill 5 more, does that count as 10 kills? Same for alerts?


I miss typed it on the forum. But got it right on PSN, the request is pending.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 20, 2008)

Id said:


> I cant find you either dbz fanboy.



I'll just add your PSN


----------



## crabman (Jun 20, 2008)

I just added you athrum. 

Why don't you guys keep the same name? Like me? It's confusing and i forget who's who.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 20, 2008)

I recently changed my username, but Oreogasm will stick with me forever.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll get around to adding everyone by tonight.


Let's get some Urban Ultimatum going sometime. Sniper rifles only.


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm taking my sweet sweet time with this game. I'm only on Act II and I'm at my first boss.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2008)

playing online, can believe how much the noobs fall for the the same trick. (playing dead)


----------



## Athrum (Jun 20, 2008)

How do we change our names in the forum?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 20, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> I'll get around to adding everyone by tonight.
> 
> 
> Let's get some Urban Ultimatum going sometime. Sniper rifles only.



That map and Ambush Alley are pure shit. It's fucking chaotic. Midtown Maelstrom and Groznyj Grad are the best ones, imo.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2008)

my PSN is the same as my username  

add me if you dare


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2008)

I wanna join.  Could I? I wanna show you all who is boss.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 20, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> That map and Ambush Alley are pure shit. It's fucking chaotic. Midtown Maelstrom and Groznyj Grad are the best ones, imo.


Eh, I'm just familiar with U.U., thanks to MGS3. Anything but Ambush Alley is fine by me.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 20, 2008)

X-T said:


> How do we change our names in the forum?



You make a request in the change name thread.

I'm definitely down for playing sometime.  I probably won't be able to much until next week though.  My PSN is the same as my user name here so go ahead and add me if you want.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll add everyone when I get off from work.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 20, 2008)

OK, i'll try to change my name for my PSN.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 20, 2008)

If we're trying get a game going, I think exchanging our character names might be better. The community site's got stats and everything. :/

Anyways, same as my PSN, character name = LesMortis


----------



## crabman (Jun 20, 2008)

Id said:


> playing online, can believe how much the noobs fall for the the same trick. (playing dead)



Every fool someone using the cardboard box? Best EVAR!

Think i had to capture a point or something, and i hid in a cardboard box next to an empty cardboard box. Awesome.

My character name is... crabman. Like my psn id, my forum name, and my real name.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 20, 2008)

Your real name is crabman? WTF?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 20, 2008)

crabman said:


> My character name is... crabman. Like my psn id, my forum name, and my real name.





My character name is also the same as name here and my PSN id.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, character name. I'm gonna make mine different, for some reason.


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

Guns of the patriots, is a good game!


----------



## crabman (Jun 20, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Your real name is crabman? WTF?



My parents hate me TT_TT. They shunned me when i was young because i was born with a hard carapace, beady eyes, 4 arms, 2 penises and 2 legs. Spiderman was already taken, and since I don't have a tail they couldn't name me lobsterman or scorpianman so crabman was the next best thing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 20, 2008)

crabman said:


> My parents hate me TT_TT. They shunned me when i was young because i was born with a hard carapace, beady eyes, 4 arms, 2 penises and 2 legs. Spiderman was already taken, and since I don't have a tail they couldn't name me lobsterman or scorpianman so crabman was the next best thing.



You can be my crabman any day ;__;

I shall attack your heart for massive damage


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry about that game, crabman. My team was full of assholes who kept voting against it.

Ah, nevermind.


----------



## crabman (Jun 21, 2008)

Dude! I suck so bad TT_TT, I'm going to go cry back to CoD4 for an hour or two to remind me that I don't suck at video games. 

That ruins map really got me, 1 FRIGGIN KILL!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah seriously, screw Ambush Alley. I'd take U.U. over that any day. Also, that Lelouch guy ruined it for us, when he joined the other team.


But nah, we did good, I think. XD


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 21, 2008)

What are you guys' internet speeds? I've never managed to get any game decently going at all, and it sucks. -___-;

If I managed to fix it sometime, I wanna play MGO too.


----------



## crabman (Jun 21, 2008)

Think you gotta configure your ports first dude.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 21, 2008)

I have Crabs.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 21, 2008)

Around 20, 30 minutes? Shouldn't take that long, especially considering how many people have it now.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2008)

30-40 mins...


----------



## crabman (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't worry it doesn't really. 

What's your tag on MGO shoko? Me and laundry need more people to play with.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey MGO players, use this...

Official Metal Gear Online Discussion

If one of you guys creates a list of all the PSN names of MGO players, I'll edit the first post and add it.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 21, 2008)

crabman said:


> Think you gotta configure your ports first dude.


Come to think of it, I don't think I've fully configured my PS3 connection settings fully. >.> I mean, I can use the net using it's browser without fail, but that's pretty much it. Thanks for that, and I'll see what port-related issues I can find, if any.


I'm still taking my sweet time on the game, I'm just about to fight Vamp.


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHY IS NAOMI FEELING UP THAT BISEXUAL ZOMBIE THING!? >___<;


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 21, 2008)

crabman said:


> Dude! I suck so bad TT_TT, I'm going to go cry back to CoD4 for an hour or two to remind me that I don't suck at video games.
> 
> That ruins map really got me, 1 FRIGGIN KILL!



Oh don't worry, a lot of the time I end up with 0 points and dead last for my team.

But that's because I'm not like everyone else and picking the best offensive skills like level 3 assault rifle and sniper.

I'm trying to level up everything, so it's not shocking to see than I died 2 times as often than I got kills with an SMG.

Of course, if I use an M4, I can get around 16 kills and a 2 deaths 

Once you max out your preferred guns skill, kills are really easy to get with just firing like John Rambo.

Also, shotguns are STILL the worst firearm in the history of firearms, let alone in just MGO.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 21, 2008)

"Farming" servers are always an option. I'll admit, I did resort to them occasionally, in order to reach lvl. 3 CQC. Primary weapon disarm ftw.


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2008)

Just finished Act II, damn.... I wouldn't mind playing as Raiden. Guys a beast.

Although apparently MGS5 might be a prequel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2008)

Quite extensive in covering the characters, I must say.

Although, I'd like to know what happened to 3 by MGS4's time.

Epic series among the video game medium.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 21, 2008)

I watched the Blu-Ray and saw Kojima talking about how he wanted MGS3 on PS3, but the system was not ready back then.  I would have loved seeing the jungle and the gameplay in PS3 graphics, that would have been awesome.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Come to think of it, I don't think I've fully configured my PS3 connection settings fully. >.> I mean, I can use the net using it's browser without fail, but that's pretty much it. Thanks for that, and I'll see what port-related issues I can find, if any.
> 
> 
> I'm still taking my sweet time on the game, I'm just about to fight Vamp.
> ...



Because she likes his nipples

Otacon wasn't enough fro her

ALSO FINALLY I HAVE GOTTEN PAST THE FRONT LINES ON THE LAST LEVEL


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2008)

*Blaze.. *


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahh finally, I gots my big boss emblem!  Now I just want to get the Altair outfit and I'm set, but I'm pretty MGS'd out so I think I'll take a break for a while before actually doing anything else with the game.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey anyone know how to beat the leader of Beauty and the Beast Screaming Mantis?

I'm on her right now and it's just weird as hell trying to beat her


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _how to beat screaming beauty_ 



Okay so when she's controlling the people, just shoot the doll she's carrying. I'm pretty sure it's the red one. Actually I don't think it matters what color, but she'll drop one of the dolls if you keep shooting it, and then run and pick it up before she does. Equip the doll and then aim it at her and fire if it hits her do the motion with the SIXAXIS controller and then her health depletes rather rapidly. Voila!

Edit: Oh and also if she takes control of you just use the syringe.


----------



## crabman (Jun 21, 2008)

HEY HEY HEY!!!! LET PEOPLE FIGURE THAT SHIT OUT!!! PUT SPOILER TAGS AROUND THAT SHIT NOT EVERYBODY WANTS TO KNOW!!!


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 21, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Ahh finally, I gots my big boss emblem!  Now I just want to get the Altair outfit and I'm set, but I'm pretty MGS'd out so I think I'll take a break for a while before actually doing anything else with the game.



I just completed the game for the first time on solid normal. what requirements do you have to fulfil to get the big boss emblem?

PS: for the first time I am actually glad I did not use any FAQ tips for this game. I went through the whole thing and figured out the basic strategy for most of the situation...in some of the other situations, I was just lucky  - to any one else still working on completing the game, try not to look at spoilers or use tips....its more rewarding that way, and you actually enjoy being surprised by the cutscence


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2008)

Nevermind I,ve beat the whole game and I beat Liquid


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell Ed and Johnny actually lived? What the hell? 

Also Meryl and Johnny's wedding was beautiful 

LOL Too bad about the boquet I bet Mei Ling wanted it so she could marry Otacon 

I'm pretty scared to see what happens next

I mean where the hell is Raiden and Rosemary?


----------



## Face (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm only up to the end of Act 4, still have not started Act 5. I also have not played MGO. I was wondering how is it online, is it fun or boring?


----------



## crabman (Jun 21, 2008)

It's pretty intense. Your healthbar is actually pretty beefy so just spraying and praying usually doesn't work. Head shots are pretty much the only sure fire way to kill someone. 

The game offers you a lot of opportunities to hide around corners and strangle people, but it requires a bit of patience, luck, timing and skill. 

It's pretty fun and you do get some O SHIT moments, like when you stumble upon a Playboy.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2008)

For anyone interested, some guy posted his Big Boss run on youtube.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 21, 2008)

S P O T said:


> *Spoiler*: _how to beat screaming beauty_
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so when she's controlling the people, just shoot the doll she's carrying. I'm pretty sure it's the red one. Actually I don't think it matters what color, but she'll drop one of the dolls if you keep shooting it, and then run and pick it up before she does. Equip the doll and then aim it at her and fire if it hits her do the motion with the SIXAXIS controller and then her health depletes rather rapidly. Voila!


Damn, sucks for the people that hadn't played it yet, you just took out the fun of figuring it out. xD



S P O T said:


> Edit: Oh and also if she takes control of you just use the syringe.


Boo. Changing controller ports ftw! 

Although I haven't seen the ending of the fight if you use a Sixaxis pad instead of a DS3.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2008)

FINALLY, 

I FINISHED THE GAME 

Turns out it was on Solid Normal  


Wonder, how hard it will be when I put it on Big Boss mode


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2008)

S P O T said:


> *Spoiler*: _how to beat screaming beauty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _actually..._ 



It does kinda matter.  The red doll controls the living and the blue controls the dead.  If you kill the frogs before the fight, you'll can stop them by shooting the blue doll.  To make it easier, just tranq the frogs instead of killing them, therefore whenever you shoot the red doll, screaming beauty will pretty much lose control of all her "puppets" and have nothing to attack you with besides herself.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2008)

^ I beat Screaming Mantis easily

By far the easiest Beauty from Beauty and the beast


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, I have one major complaint about MGS4.

Nanomachines. It seemed at the end, they became the answer to everything supernatural in the entire game. MGS has always had this surreal boarder between reality, and fantasy, that was always charming with the military backdrop of the whole story.

How else can you explain characters like Vulcan Raven, Fortune (when her true power came in), The Cobra Unit (srsly, all of them), and Volgin?

If they had all been introduced in MGS4, it would have been explained with Nanomachines.

The main gripe doesn't involve Naomi or Vamp, it mostly involves Ocelot, who was revealed to simply be an overwritten personality via Liquid's nanomachines (this is intentional on Ocelot's part). I had always figured that the reason Liquid came through Ocelot was because Ocelot was the Sorrow's son, and he was now a Medium for Liquid's spirit.

Yeah it makes less sense, but I really got tired of the nanomachine explination by the time that little detail was revealed.

Also...why did Eva throw herself on Solidus's body? She knew it was Solidus, why would she care?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Drebin Points + Tranq Gun = Easy Mode


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She didn't she didn't burn therefore she was in front of the fire... Snake dove to get her away from fire and out of the way before she got shot and landed in the fire.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 22, 2008)

Fresh _The Boss Extreme_ gameplay from Kyuu/Null. So no weapons/bullets from a previous playthrough, which is kinda hardcore.


----------



## Even (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think EVA thought that Solidus' body was Big Boss' body... Big Boss said so himself, Solidus was the perfect clone, a spitting image of the real Big Boss, close enough to fool even the Patriots. So I'm pretty sure EVA thought that was actually Big Boss...


----------



## lordsome (Jun 22, 2008)

okay i have just recently played through MGS4 and i can honestly say it's an awesome game but... it didn't blow my mind and its impact wasn't as heavy as i thought it would be. (MGS4's release is alot like AC if you think about it) after i played it a few times it got extremely repetetive. the only thing keeping MGS4 going for me is MGS Online. nuff said


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 22, 2008)

How many hours did it take you guys to beat MGS4 on normal?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 22, 2008)

around 15h.
Where can i find the MGS database?


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 22, 2008)

US PSN Store.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh....i have access to the European one


----------



## MegamanXZero (Jun 22, 2008)

You can acces the US PSN Store by just creating an US Account. Mind you, the MGS Database won't detect your Euro MGS4 GameSave, so it's pretty useless for us Europeans. We'll just have to w8 for it to come out on our store (which will be like never lol...)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _epic spoiler_ 





omfg.. I just wanna mention that I am still in shock that we were playing as Big Boss in MGS3 instead of the snake we know now. We have all been tricked. 

That was my biggest memorable OMFG moment.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 22, 2008)

Dude are you serious? Everyone knew that, the game takes place in 1960 something..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Dude are you serious? Everyone knew that, the game takes place in 1960 something..



Yes I am. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I know the game took place back then 1970s right? not 60s.. I think.... but my friend kept insisting that naked snake was solid snake. SO I had that implant in my brain.  Thats why things didn't make sense for me.. and I was wondering why eva was so old. 




ALSO what the heck does_ La Li Lu Lay Lo_ means? I know its the Patriots but I don't get it..? Could anyone explain?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Yes I am.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It takes place in 1964.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2008)

p-lou said:


> It takes place in 1964.



Gotcha. I need to replay that game to refresh my memories.


----------



## Even (Jun 22, 2008)

Lalilulelo is another name for "the Patriots". When someone who is injected with nanomachines try to say "the Patriots", their nanomachines will recognize it, and make it sound "lalilulelo" instead... So it's just a "censoring" method used by the Patriots


----------



## Dan (Jun 22, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> FINALLY,
> 
> I FINISHED THE GAME
> 
> ...


Completing the game with 0 alerts is virtually impossible, you gotta be a hardcore gamer.

I'm playing it on that and its hard as fuck.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone notice the Dingo Egret(ZOE:2 the 2nd Runner) Wallpaper on Otacon's computer during the mission briefing?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> Completing the game with 0 alerts is virtually impossible, you gotta be a hardcore gamer.
> 
> I'm playing it on that and its hard as fuck.



I did it its not hard at all, save replay, save replay. If you get caught just start the room over. Also big boss extreme is harder.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2008)

Man, I'm still debating with myself which was the best fight of the game

This part


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcG7yMEsRRE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Or this one


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65L5xG_a3Gg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> Completing the game with 0 alerts is virtually impossible, you gotta be a hardcore gamer.
> 
> I'm playing it on that and its hard as fuck.



Do it on Liquid Easy first, then keep working your way up. You just have to become accustomed to the idea that ALERT=GAME OVER, so you save and save until you never get caught.

Just be thankful none of the emblems have a limited number of saves.


----------



## Even (Jun 22, 2008)

I say the last one was the best one. Pure badassery all the way


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2008)

The fact that there are no save requirements for emblems seems like it would make them a lot easier.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2008)

Even said:


> I say the last one was the best one. Pure badassery all the way



The music on the last fight was also kickass 

FROM MGS 1 2 3 and 4 was plain awesome


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Much *Even*!~ 

*Blaze*: Both fights are pretty epic.  Who said you had to pick one..


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 22, 2008)

Well guys, here it is, my tribute to Metal Gear in AMV format: CONTAINS MGS4 SPOILERS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD5K1wgpB2c[/YOUTUBE]

I've wanted to do this, like, forever. But had to wait until I could get some sweet MGS4 footage.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2008)

I always wonder what happened to Solkolov or Raikov.

The latter would be great for a huge laugh.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I always wonder what happened to Solkolov or Raikov.
> 
> The latter would be great for a huge laugh.



Didn't Volgin kill Solkolov?  I can't remember. 

It would have been great to see an old Raikov though. :rofl


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 22, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Didn't Volgin kill Solkolov?  I can't remember.
> 
> It would have been great to see an old Raikov though. :rofl



He thought he killed him.

"Looks like he's dead" I think was the line he used.

Sokolov showed up in Portable Ops, so he clearly survived.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I always wonder what happened to Solkolov or Raikov.
> 
> The latter would be great for a huge laugh.



Edit

Goofy stole my answer.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> He thought he killed him.
> 
> "Looks like he's dead" I think was the line he used.
> 
> Sokolov showed up in Portable Ops, so he clearly survived.



Oh, well that explains that.

I'd really like to play PO, but I'm not going to buy a PSP just for it though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Gotcha. I need to replay that game to refresh my memories.



He lost his fucking eye...how was it not obvious. Hell at the end they talk about how he got the name Big Boss.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 22, 2008)

Even said:


> Lalilulelo is another name for "the Patriots". When someone who is injected with nanomachines try to say "the Patriots", their nanomachines will recognize it, and make it sound "lalilulelo" instead... So it's just a "censoring" method used by the Patriots


Indeed. It's a filter for people with nanomachines to hear instead of 'The Patriots' so their existence stays secret.

If you remember, the president of MGS2's time, Johnson - tries to reveal that he's pretty much just a figurehead and there's a much larger power out there, he says to Raiden something like:

_'I'm nothing. The true powers lie in the Patriots' hands._, while Raiden goes  _'The La Li Lu Le lo?'_

Johnson then carries on to explain about them, turning Raiden confuzzled as hell.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 22, 2008)

I put an album on my PS3 just so I could listen to the music in-game. That feature would kick ass.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I put an album on my PS3 just so I could listen to the music in-game. That feature would kick ass.



In-game XMB buddy. Firmware 2.4.

Hopefully you can do that.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL btw


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anybody find the whole Raiden being mowed down by Outer Haven a "wtf"? 

I thought he died from that or should have him surviving was totally what the hell


----------



## p-lou (Jun 22, 2008)

You should tag that Blaze.  I'm sure there are still a few people that haven't gotten that far yet.

Did anyone else find that locations weren't given names weird?  For example, act 1 just takes place in the middle east, they don't bother to tell what country.  They did the same thing with the other acts and when giving info on a few characters.  However, they don't care about mentioning America.  Am I the only person who thought this was strange?


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2008)

p-lou said:


> You should tag that Blaze.  I'm sure there are still a few people that haven't gotten that far yet.
> 
> Did anyone else find that locations weren't given names weird?  For example, act 1 just takes place in the middle east, they don't bother to tell what country.  They did the same thing with the other acts and when giving info on a few characters.  However, they don't care about mentioning America.  Am I the only person who thought this was strange?



Ask me It looks like Saudi Arabia


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 23, 2008)

The three locations based for the game were, if I remember correctly, Morocco, Prauge, and Columbia.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 23, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL btw
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Plothole/drama purposes_ 



He can stop a giant warship of doom to save someone, but he had to cut off his own arm to get himself out of a measly pile of rubble. xD

>____<


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Plothole/drama purposes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. It was pretty damn dramatic when he did it though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Had to first break his arm then slice it for the win! ...  .. Then some how with only one arm left he was able to stop a ship that was larger than the rocks that cause him his arm.  

Hmi surviving that was just faking badassness.  We got to see him pulled a Zabuza at the end. Epic.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It was pretty damn dramatic when he did it though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When Raiden stopped the ship I was like  

Someone's been drinking they milk 

LOL

Raiden would rape Zabuza also  



*Spoiler*: __ 



The sword in mouth scene was amazing too btw




Also 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone know if I can find the scene on youtube or if someone can upload the scene in Act 3 Europe  of Liquid disabling everyone's weapons and take control of the SOP? 




That scene was so fucking amazing


----------



## Gooba (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing game.

*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



Holy shit, BB!


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



That fucked my mind so hard. I was like, "Big Boss?  I don't remember seeing... OH SHI~




This game was totally worth shelling out for the PS3 bundle. D:


----------



## Draffut (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, finally finished it.  Frankly, the final boss is an exercise in retarded controls.  I stopped playing for over a week at that fight, becuase it was so epically bad, and it all but ruined the rest of the game for me.

Anyhow, otherwise the game got me fairly interesting in playing the many MGS's I never picked up (I've only played #2) we'll see if I ever get around to it.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 23, 2008)

Which final boss?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mantis or Liquid?  Mantis only had retarded controls if you didn't syringe yourself.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Liquid is as simple as L1 L1 L1 kicking is key. I got my ass kicked at first and beat him with half my health.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone know the origin of this scene?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, Sunny ;__;


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 23, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Anyone know the origin of this scene?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Nonexistent.

It's one of the 7(I think, my memory sucks) secret photos you get if you got the camera at the Act 4 briefing, instead of earlier in the game.

I think the swordfight is best.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Best thing about MGS4_ 




I will laugh with her any fucking day.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Nonexistent.
> 
> It's one of the 7(I think, my memory sucks) secret photos you get if you got the camera at the Act 4 briefing, instead of earlier in the game.
> 
> I think the swordfight is best.


Ah, thanks. I'll have to check this out then. XD


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

I know this is kind of offtopic, but did you guys hear that MGS5 might be a prequel?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 23, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Best thing about MGS4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get out the poster that says "Form line here -->"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I know this is kind of offtopic, but did you guys hear that MGS5 might be a prequel?



The only MGS game I ever heard of in possible development is Portable Ops 2.

Another MGS installment post-MGS4 would probably be a country or power with a new Metal Gear, thus the continuing missions of Philanthropy.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It was pretty damn dramatic when he did it though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Same here.

*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I thought what the hell is he blocking, then I took a good look and said "Holy &*^% *&&^, the ship!", if he could do that how the hell wasn't he able to get out of the rocks with both arms since a giant ship probably weighs heavier/has greater force than rocks.


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Best thing about MGS4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that? Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> Who is that? Looks pretty sweet.


Lyndall Jarvis, the model who Laughing Octopus is based from.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anyone tried for the Big Boss Emblem? At first I figured that it was at best a pipe dream but after watching someone do it on YouTube it looked doable with enough saves and frustration.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 23, 2008)

I just recently got it. It was really hard. I'm kind of MGS4'd out now.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 23, 2008)

lol after I finish this play through I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Which final boss?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Liquid.

Except Laughing Octopus and Metal Gear Ray, I beat every other boss in the game in one attempt.  This fight took me about 7, mostly becuase the controls are piss poor, and it comes down to luck of him not doing his charge attack in the second phase.  I like difficult fights.  But fights that are difficult becuase it feels like the controls were programmed by 3 gorillas slapping thier nuts on a keyboard, suck.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> Who is that? Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 23, 2008)

Ya, she got my hopes up.  When the other 3 were progessivly loss smoking hot, I got seriously bummed.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 23, 2008)

So I just found Metal Gear on the net so I'm going to beat all the canon games in order now.  Some of the details of MGS and MGS2 were a bit fuzzy to me since I beat them back in 2002.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2008)

Has almost everyone here listened to the ending credits' theme? If so, overall favorite ending theme?

Way to Fall/Calling to the Night/The Best is Yet to Come/Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday/Here's to You


"Way to Fall" will always be best/saddest to me, but given the context, "Here's to You" was pretty good in its own right.


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The only MGS game I ever heard of in possible development is Portable Ops 2.
> 
> Another MGS installment post-MGS4 would probably be a country or power with a new Metal Gear, thus the continuing missions of Philanthropy.



This website says so


----------



## Shinji (Jun 23, 2008)

wasn't 3 already a prequel lol? Wouldn't make sense for another 1, if you ask me. 

But its good to hear their will be an all new 5, I hope it a whole new saga with a bunch of new characters. 

Raiden's son the new main


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Raiden's son the new main


I agree with this.  But he must be at least 18+. 

..


----------



## Shinji (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I agree with this.  But he must be at least 18+.
> 
> ..



Lets make him into Grey Fox as well


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 23, 2008)

guys where can I find MGS4 CG arts as those in your guys sigs?!

thanx in advance^^

LS^^


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Lets make him into Grey Fox as well



That would mean that the next sequel we play a ninja instead of a soldier. Sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

I want to Play as Otacon. Press X to tell other people what to do, while you sit back.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 23, 2008)

MGS5^^ MGS4 SPOILERS!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



I say that MGS5 should be a sequel for MGS2 and a prequel for MGS4.. Main character:Raiden as a soldier(w/ninja sword as in MGS2) before he gets his Cyborg(Ninja) Body til the end of MGS4. So we can get to know how he met Madnar and how he got his Cyborg Ninja Body and how and why Eva/Big Mama saved him and so on^^




LS^^


----------



## Athrum (Jun 23, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ya, she got my hopes up.  When the other 3 were progessivly loss smoking hot, I got seriously bummed.




Awwww, but Yumi Kikuchi and Scarlet Chorvat are so pretty


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Crying Mantis was a man.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 23, 2008)

Who the hell is crying mantis?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Crying whatever. The Girly man sniper battle. Im sorry I get a group of 4 of the most un original characters mixed up.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Shinji said:


> Lets make him into Grey Fox as well



For the win..  .. please Kojima.. please. 

*Akuma:* BB crops is all chick... with 50% man voice.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> For the win..  .. please Kojima.. please.
> 
> *Akuma:* BB crops is all chick... with 50% man voice.



Not voice, facial features.


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

I just had a nice idea for the next main character. Blend together Solid Snake and Raiden and you get an awesome cyborg ninja/soldier. pek


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Not voice, facial features.


Thats a really pretty man.  

*Cell: *Raiden is already awesome by himself.. so is snake.. combine will be too much win for the world to handle...


----------



## Face (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Thats a really pretty man.
> 
> *Cell: *Raiden is already awesome by himself.. so is snake.. combine will be too much win for the world to handle...



I agree.
The one thing MG series should always have is a badass cyborg ninja.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I agree.
> The one thing MG series should always have is a *HOT FAPABLE *badass cyborg ninja.



Fixed for you.  And I AGREE!!


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Thats a really pretty man.
> 
> *Cell: *Raiden is already awesome by himself.. so is snake.. combine will be too much win for the world to handle...


In other words you get Grey Fox 2.0


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Id said:


> In other words you get Grey Fox 2.0


I'll always remember Grey Fox's epic pwange in Twin Snake.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Not voice, facial features.




*Spoiler*: _Would this make you think different?_


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey I bought the head set by logictec.

*PS3/PS2 USB Headset *



So how do you enable the voice chat, in MGO?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _Would this make you think different?_



No actually, I dont like Black Chix.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2008)

Id said:


> Hey I bought the head set by logictec.
> 
> *PS3/PS2 USB Headset *
> 
> ...


Nice. Just hold select in-game to turn it on/off.

What's your MGO character name, btw?


----------



## Shinji (Jun 23, 2008)

my mgo character name is Rai-den


----------



## Athrum (Jun 23, 2008)

How the hell do you get the frog badge??


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Athrum said:


> How the hell do you get the frog badge??




Roll or jump to the side 200 times or more. 



________________________________________________________________



lol jesus christ look at this one


40. Chicken
Type: Joke
Difficulty: 2/10 
Criteria
Number of Alert Phases: >= 150
Number of kills: >= 500
Number of continues: >= 50
Game time: >= 35:00
Number of uses of life restoring items: >= 50


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

I got a frog badge.. I roll around a lot.. I wish I could roll onto Raiden.. 



Shinji said:


> my mgo character name is Rai-den


So you took it. ..


----------



## Shinji (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> I got a frog badge.. I roll around a lot.. I wish I could roll onto Raiden..
> 
> 
> So you took it. ..



You know Shoko you could get the 2 Raiden Masks available in the game, and put them on snake, and act like your Raiden


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

wow you guys go gay for Raiden. Seriously.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 23, 2008)

If I kill/hold up a lot of people then die and continue, will those count towards emblems?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, not to mention the continue itself. Certain emblems have a limit to those.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Shinji said:


> You know Shoko you could get the 2 Raiden Masks available in the game, and put them on snake, and act like your Raiden


I know shinji... and you get to see two Raiden if you equip it when Raiden cums.   I'm in the process of getting it... I need MK.II to bump into faking Naiomi.  Faking vamp whore.  Otacon is so much hotter.  



Akuma said:


> wow you guys go gay for Raiden. Seriously.


Why not. He's so hot. Its the straight thing to do.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 23, 2008)

Going for the Big Boss emblem, currently on Act 2.

The motorbike chase will be a bitch though, did no kills on Big Boss Hard, and had to try an endless amount of times. Fucking hard that shit is.

and wtf Shoko. that's 4 images right? FUCKING REMOVE IT


----------



## Gooba (Jun 23, 2008)

I am working on getting Chicken and Ant.  I plan to hold up some guys and search them, alert a group, then die for a while.

Will that also count healing items used?  So I could burn through all of mine then continue and do it again for 2x the count?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Going for the Big Boss emblem, currently on Act 2.
> 
> The motorbike chase will be a bitch though, did no kills on Big Boss Hard, and had to try an endless amount of times. Fucking hard that shit is.
> 
> and wtf Shoko. that's 4 images right? FUCKING REMOVE IT


Good luck.. and no.  .. besides, its all the same image. no biggie. 



Gooba said:


> I am working on getting Chicken and Ant.  I plan to hold up some guys and search them, alert a group, then die for a while.
> 
> Will that also count healing items used?  So I could burn through all of mine then continue and do it again for 2x the count?


Wait, you trying to get joke?  That should be easy, go hide and leave your PS3 on 30 hrs then finish the game with stupid stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Has almost everyone here listened to the ending credits' theme? If so, overall favorite ending theme?
> 
> Way to Fall/Calling to the Night/The Best is Yet to Come/Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday/Here's to You
> 
> "Way to Fall" will always be best/saddest to me, but given the context, "Here's to You" was pretty good in its own right.



Calling to the Night.

When I first heard it from the Portable Ops trailer, I was hooked from the get-go.



CellB9 said:


> This website says so



We'll see whether it'll materialize.

But I prefer a current-gen remake of Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2, the original MSX games.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh well

in the end, Snake >>>>>>>>>>>>>> infinite >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raiden any day.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 23, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Good luck.. and no.  .. besides, its all the same image. no biggie.
> 
> 
> Wait, you trying to get joke?  That should be easy, go hide and leave your PS3 on 30 hrs then finish the game with stupid stuff.


500 kills is _a lot_.  I want to make sure I don't screw up and finish with like 490 or something.

I'm also going for 150 headshots, 100 choke kills, and pretty much anything else you can get while doing Chicken.  Yay for crouching/box-ing while afk.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

Isnt it bad to leave a ps3 on for 30 hours?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Oh well
> in the end, Snake >>>>>>>>>>>>>> infinite >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raiden any day.


Can't ague with that. Snake is a beast. 



Gooba said:


> 500 kills is _a lot_.  I want to make sure I don't screw up and finish with like 490 or something.
> 
> I'm also going for 150 headshots, 100 choke kills, and pretty much anything else you can get while doing Chicken.  Yay for crouching/box-ing while afk.


Well, they always tell you how many kills you get after each act, so you can keep track that way. 

Don't choke them. Sweeney Todd them for the win.  



Akuma said:


> Isnt it bad to leave a ps3 on for 30 hours?


Maybe.


----------



## Id (Jun 23, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Nice. Just hold select in-game to turn it on/off.
> 
> What's your MGO character name, btw?



Chichimeca, and thanks.


----------



## Shinji (Jun 23, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Oh well
> 
> in the end, Snake >>>>>>>>>>>>>> infinite >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raiden any day.



You sir do not know the epicness of Raiden, I feel sad for you


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

Shinji said:


> You sir do not know the epicness of Raiden, I feel sad for you



Post Raiden's nudes.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 23, 2008)

fucking christ bro, why dont I save you the time








Seriously your sig, settle for one.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 23, 2008)

One is not enough.  .. and Im a woman.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2008)

Who else beat Portable Ops? It reveals a lot of stuff.


----------



## Helix (Jun 23, 2008)

Just got big boss emblem. Finished in 4:07:36...

All I gotta say is Act 3 is stupidly difficult. I didn't think I'd ever get pass that.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 23, 2008)

You know what is real fun to do? Equip the Patriot and do the car chase on auto-aim. Everything is cinematic, and nothing is broken up by loads, and you hit EVERY thing.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> 500 kills is _a lot_.  I want to make sure I don't screw up and finish with like 490 or something.
> 
> I'm also going for 150 headshots, 100 choke kills, and pretty much anything else you can get while doing Chicken.  Yay for crouching/box-ing while afk.



Since you have to use over 50 continues, and your kills still count when you continue, it wouldn't be that bad to get all of them.  especially in levels with endlesssly respawning baddies.

and you can get a ton of other ones.  an hour prone, 2.5 hours crouching, 100 forward rolls, 200 side rolls, 1 hour clinging to a wall, and lots of others.


----------



## Helix (Jun 23, 2008)

Heh, when I first equipped the Patriot I thought I was playing MGS3 for a second. Well... not really but you know what I mean. The snake eater song tuning in was awesome.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 23, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Just got big boss emblem. Finished in 4:07:36...
> 
> All I gotta say is Act 3 is stupidly difficult. I didn't think I'd ever get pass that.


You kid.

Act 3 is like, the easiest part of the game. Only if you did what I did on my first playthrough. 



Shinji said:


> Raiden's son the new main


METAL GEAR JOHNNY


----------



## Gooba (Jun 24, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Since you have to use over 50 continues, and your kills still count when you continue, it wouldn't be that bad to get all of them.  especially in levels with endlesssly respawning baddies.
> 
> and you can get a ton of other ones.  an hour prone, 2.5 hours crouching, 100 forward rolls, 200 side rolls, 1 hour clinging to a wall, and lots of others.


Yea that is the current plan.  Right now I am having problems trolling for praise from these rebels.  I've killed literally hundreds of guys when they were right next to me and I've gotten 2.  I went from 700 ammo to 9999 just from the stuff these have dropped, and that was halfway into it.  Any tips?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Yea that is the current plan.  Right now I am having problems trolling for praise from these rebels.  I've killed literally hundreds of guys when they were right next to me and I've gotten 2.  I went from 700 ammo to 9999 just from the stuff these have dropped, and that was halfway into it.  Any tips?



 I can't believe your asking tips for a  chicken badge.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 24, 2008)

This is asking for tips for the Hawk.  These guys are being very unappreciative.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 24, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Yea that is the current plan.  Right now I am having problems trolling for praise from these rebels.  I've killed literally hundreds of guys when they were right next to me and I've gotten 2.  I went from 700 ammo to 9999 just from the stuff these have dropped, and that was halfway into it.  Any tips?



Best spot I can think of are right around where you get the MK 2 pistol, there is a big fight between both factions, that is fairly easy to sneak around.  If you destroy the Strikers and the PMC units, there are lots of people there who will praise you, and through the next area. (the caves) that area has a couple of RPG's to use on the strikers.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jun 24, 2008)

Whoo

got the Big Boss emblem as well


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> You kid.
> 
> Act 3 is like, the easiest part of the game. Only if you did what I did on my first playthrough.



Err... I should've been more specific.. the motocycle chase was stupidly difficult. Trailing the resistence was easy. ;x


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Err... I should've been more specific.. the motocycle chase was stupidly difficult. Trailing the resistence was easy. ;x



Yeah.. there's this one part where they start shooting at you like your Jesus or something.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 24, 2008)

Just finished my 3rd run of the game, got the chicken badge along with bear,bluebird,ant,gibbon,tortoise,rabbit,bee,gecko,frog,hog,cow,panda,puma,and lobster. For some reason i didn't get the scarab even though i had like 170 rolls :S weird. Now im missing the first 6 badges, i'll get all those if i do the Big Boss emblem so no biggie  gonna try it now.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jun 24, 2008)

Just completed my Big Boss emblem too. The chase scene in act 3 was insane. When i finally did it after a couple of hours, it felt like i had won the lottery. It was just pure luck that i made it. The only other thing that bothered me was the final boss. I must have used over an hour before i finally managed to do it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 24, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Calling to the Night.
> 
> When I first heard it from the Portable Ops trailer, I was hooked from the get-go.


Definitely. Though I have to say, The Best is Yet to Come at the beginning of Act 4 was pretty amazing.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2008)

out of all the weapons, I have to say M4 Custom is my all purpose firearm of choice.

Customizations
Scope
Silencer
Dot sight
Shootgun


----------



## Notorious (Jun 24, 2008)

The only reason this cant win GOTY is because gta iv appeals to a wider demographic (see: less intelligent)...people don't care how they get to kill people as long as they can run around a city and just shoot the shit out of everyone, so unfortunately the technically superior game wont be winning GOTY.

BTW, BBE is easier to get in this one, since there's no saves limit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Notorious said:


> The only reason this cant win GOTY is because gta iv appeals to a wider demographic (*see: less intelligent*)...people don't care how they get to kill people as long as they can run around a city and just shoot the shit out of everyone, so unfortunately the technically superior game wont be winning GOTY.



Eugh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 24, 2008)

Notorious said:


> The only reason this cant win GOTY is because gta iv appeals to *a wider demographic (see: less intelligent)*...people don't care how they get to kill people as long as they can run around a city and just shoot the shit out of everyone, so unfortunately the technically superior game wont be winning GOTY..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

That's the second time you've outdone my post Donkey. I applaud you, you bastard.

Next time, next time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 24, 2008)

lol, it's not like it's not true


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

*Must resist bitching, so I can shove it in Cardboard's face*

So, ahh. Even though almost all my post in this thread have been derogatory, I still liked this game. I given time to think about it, and I would give it a
*
B+*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 24, 2008)

you're not a fan of the series right? Definitely A/A+ for me. GTA is just a runner-up in comparison, but I doubt too many people would agree with this opinion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Notorious said:


> you're not a fan of the series right?



No, I am a fan of the series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, so you fall in the "too many retcons and the stupid pairing at the end drags it down a little" camp; don't blame you on the second part, I hated that too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Oh, so you fall in the "too many retcons and the stupid pairing at the end drags it down a little" camp; don't blame you on the second part, I hated that too.



My complaints were mostly with the pacing, shifts in tone, and information overloads. I'd rather not get into it right now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 24, 2008)

I personally found the dialogue over the top at some times. But then again that can be charming sometimes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it was more of kojima's attempt to fully explain things for people not caught up with the series...if you haven't played the first three games then not having the extra dialogue might confuse a few (a lot?).


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Notorious said:


> I think it was more of kojima's attempt to fully explain things for people not caught up with the series...if you haven't played the first three games then not having the extra dialogue might confuse a few (a lot?).


It was more of how it was handled. First rule of storytelling, show don't tell.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone said the exact same thing on gamefaqs...IMO they could have showed the BB's stories instead of treating us to 5 minutes of codec time with drebin.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 24, 2008)

You're right on that one but i just can't understand how people say that some parts of the story are over the top in a series that has been over the top since the first game xD


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Athrum said:


> You're right on that one but i just can't understand how people say that some parts of the story are over the top in a series that has been over the top since the first game xD



The over-the-topness has been the same since the series conception. But the rest of the story has evolved and matured. Just because the older games have it, doesn't mean it's not a flaw with this one. This game tries so hard to be dramatic and hard-hitting(all _ten_ times ocelot cries for example) , but then goes and presents daffy duck laughing and running away. A ninja who can't die. Such things removed any tension from the scenes.

A movie would be crucified for such grave shifts. If this game is such cinematic masterpiece, why would it not be subject to the same criticisms.

Damn it, you got me bitching.


----------



## Id (Jun 25, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> A movie would be crucified for such grave shifts. If this game is such cinematic masterpiece, why would it not be subject to the same criticisms.
> 
> Damn it, you got me bitching.



Because when its all said and done, its still just a game, and should be compared to such. I am just happy that, the series plot evolved to where it now sits. And at least, the creator went through the trouble of explaining everything in such crucial detail (Metal Gear Database anyone?).  But in all fairness, the way MGS 4 plot was delivered was somewhat sloppy. Personally the beginning of act 1 blew me away with its introduction. 

My complains are.
Some real cheesy moments (think act 5 with a certain couple). 
B&B dialogue.
Installation for every act.
Slow downs on intense battles.
-------------

Pros 
Graphics Galore (playing until my eyes bleed out, then take a break).
Much is explained (with retcons or plot twists.)
Gameplay (especially the shop and customization).
Sound is freaking sweet - oh I think I popped an ear drum.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2008)

Id said:


> Because when its all said and done, its still just a game, and should be compared to such.



That was more of a side-comment about the Metal Gear fanboys, not really a reason for my complaint. I still feel as a story, it suffers for it. The thing about tying up the loose ends, just kinda goes to show you how poor the planning of the series story was(if he didn't just make it up as he went along).

*Don't get confused though, I still liked the game very much.*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2008)

Plot Analysis :


*Spoiler*: __ 



1964 MGS3 : The Boss die for her country giving the Philosophers Legacy to Naked Snake.
Eva fail her mission to retrieve it from Volgin. So did Adam/Ocelot. Ocelot mission was to help Snake without getting suspicious. Naked Snake/Big Boss is very moved by The Boss sacrifice as well as Major Zero. 

Together they form the Patriots. But Zero and Big Boss goes to different pathes. Zero wants total control and Big Boss total liberty. Zero needs Big Boss as the Hero he is and can't stand him escaping. Thus with Eva and Dr.Clark/Para Medic they create "Les Enfants Terribles" Liquid, Snake ( Liquid and Snake are only 98% Big Boss clone they've been altered ), and Solidus ( The only unaltered Big Boss clone ).
When Big Boss learn this he goes nuts. He leave the Patriots and for later on FoxHound. 

MG1/MG2 : Big Boss try two insurrections against the Patriots stopped both by Solid Snake working for the patriots without knowing it. He Takes down Gray Fox too.

The only two people still sane will hunt down and destroy the patriots. The Revenge could only come from Ocelot and Eva.

Eva recruit Naomi Hunter ( Who haves a grudge against the Patriots for turning him into a 
lifeless cyborg ninja ). The 1st step of their Revenge will be done by Gray Fox. Naomi freeing him from Dr.Clark/Para Medic, Gray Fox immediatly slashing Clark into sashimi.

1 down.

MGS 1 : Then comes Solidus, Solidus/Georges sears wants The MG REX Datas. He orders Ocelot to take them without knowing he's a undercover agent. Ocelot tell Liquid about MG REX and talk him into the Shadow Moses incident. For this Liquid needs the two mans 
heads of the MG REX project. The DARPA Chief/Sigint/Anderson and ARMSTECH Baker. Sigint resists Liquid interrogation asks Ocelot to do the job. When Sigint see Ocelot he immediately understand what is going on. Preventing Sigint to talk about who Ocelot is, Ocelot kills Sigint faking a torture accident.

2 Down.

But without detonations code, no nuke for Liquid. He then asks Decoy Octopus to takes Sigint's place and get the codes from Snake. Snake is completely fooled by Octopus but doesn't know any codes. But Snake is carrying FOXDIE made by Naomi Hunter ( Probably working for Eva, targeting Sigint ) Decoy Octopus immediatly dies from FOXDIE.
Only one solution for Liquid. The PAL codes. On his way, Ocelot faces Snake, but his arm get sliced by Gray Fox. Baker gives Snake the MG REX Data Disk, Ocelot will take it after during the Torture Scene. Once the PAL codes activated, Snake understand he did Liquid's job. He then Fights the Metal Gear and destroy it. Snake escape with Meryl with Liquid following them before dying from FOXDIE. Snake, Ocelot, Meryl and Otacon survives the incident. But the affair blow the whole MG REX thing public, not a very cool move from Solidus just before the anti nuclear START 3 is signed. The Patriots fire Solidus from the US president seat and choose a new puppets. Anyway Solidus still got what he wanted, The Metal Gear REX Data Disk.

MGS 2 : Two Years Later, Solidus is hiding himself preparing his vengeance against the Patriots.
Snake and Otacon are now in "Philanthropy", trying to destroy any new version of Metal Gear. Snake and Otacon got intel that a new type of Metal Gear was scheduled for transport. Snake gets on the Ship to get pictures of the new MG. Just after he transfert the pics to Otacon. Ocelot comes in. He destroy the ship and gets all strange when in contact of Snake. Liquid's arm seems like he got his own soul and it looks like he takes over Ocelot. Ocelot talks with Liquid manners and gimmicks. Ocelot snap out of it and takes the Metal Gear Ray. 

2009, two years later. The Big Shell.

All what happens in the Big Shell incident is part of a well thought plan from the Patriots ( Patriots once again fooled by Ocelot ). The S3 Plan. Selection for Societal Sanity. It's a big simulation, they try  to remake the Shadow Moses incident, a situation planned to push it's protagonist into it's deepest limits ( Raiden here, as the Patriots Ginea Pig ). The patriots ( thanks to the S3 plan ) can explore the deepest of the human soul for better further control by selecting the informations they need or do not need to know. Pretexting that the Tanker was carrying Oil, the patriots build the Big Shell, to hid e the new Metal Gear : Arsenal Gear. Arsenal Gear carrying the new AI : GW designed by Emma Emmerich ( Otacon's ½ Sister ). GW is made to prevent people from knowing too much informations. Solidus and his men assault Arsenal Gear, trying to counter the Patriots.

Of Course the Patriots knew something like this was going to happen, good for them Raiden is here to stop him. The Patriots saw every moves of their little Ginea Pig Raiden moving according to their will. Raiden is faced to great difficulties ( Bomb disposal, fights against Dead Cell, doesn't know who to trust, girlfriend part of the mission ) 

Almost every guy part of the Big Shell incident are puppets of the Patriots : Olga, her daughter ( Sunny ) captive by the Patriots forced to work for them and assisting Raiden. Solidus and his men play the Terrorists roles. Only Ocelot and Snake seems to somehow escapes The Patriots control.
Because Ocelot is secretly fooling them and Snake is trying to find a meaning to his life without getting involved. And that's why the Patriots plans fails. A Virus created by Emma destroys partially the GW.

After the Big Shell, everyone is dead. Except : Raiden ( Patriots Ginea Pig ) Snake and Otacon.
Snake and Otacon weren't planned in the S3 plan by the Patriots ( Remember Fake Campbell saying « They were not planned in the Simulation » ) and finally Ocelot, fooling everyone.
Raiden kills Solidus and carrying The Patriots Orders even if they mentally crushed him. Snake then tells him he's free to do whatever he wants.

Finally, Ocelot is the winner of MGS1 & 2. Everyone was thinking that Solidus was the Mastermind and nobody find out about Ocelot. From Solidus there's only a corpse.
The Patriots only fears Liquid in Ocelot without knowing he and EVA took down two of the Original Patriots ( Sigint/DARPA Chief and Para Medic/Dr Clark ). And now they aim for Major Zero.

Every characters haves a rôle in MGS4.
Naomi can't forgive herself by creating FOXDIE and Vamp. Ocelot and Eva's final act of destroying the Patriots. Raiden's burden of his past as Jack The Ripper. Everyone have a score to settle.

In 2014, MGS4, everything will end.

After MGS2. Military are now in the hand of PMCs ( Private Military Corporations ). The SOP system is there to regulate all of this. Controlling and regulating every soldier on the battlefield. 
After MGS2, Otacon, Snake and Raiden managed to find Olga's daughter Sunny. Raiden disappear soon after.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Liquid Ocelot created the 5 most powerful PMC's under the control of his own society : Outer Haven. Liquid seems to be on the verge of taking power, only Snake can stop him.
Snakes then track him down in Middle East. Snake meets Drebin who suppress his old Nanomachines with an injection. Snake then meet Meryl's group. RAT PATROL Team 01.
Their job is to evaluate Liquid Ocelot threat. When Snake finds Ocelot, every soldiers begin to go berserk, Snake too. He see Naomi Hunter before She and Liquid Ocelot vanish. Snakes then find Naomi in South America. She then tells him that his aging is his normal lifespan, he was designed like this to prevent him falling into enemies hands. Naomi then tells Snake that Ocelot tried to take control of the SOP System with Liquid's DNA, but soons understand that he need Big Boss DNA to success.She tells about FOXDIE Mutating, losing his ability to select targets in the process. In the near future, it will target about anyone. Then Naomi founds a new FOXDIE in Snake.

Snake understands Ocelot's goal, he doesn't want to destroy SOP system ( his own army would crumble without it anyway ) but he wants to gain control of it. Renaming it Guns of the Patriots in the process. He then tries the same experiment than in Middle East, same results ( With Snake's DNA this time, took by Naomi ). Raiden enters, fighting Vamp in the process, manage to escape with Snake & co. Raiden tells Snake to meet Big Mama in europe and tells Big Boss is biologically alive. His corpse is in fake death state and Big Mama is supposed to have it ( Thanks to Raiden ).
Big Mama turns out to be Eva, Snake's « mother ». She reveals that Ocelot wants to take down Major Zero, responsible for how the Patriots went really wrong.After GW was disabled in 2009 ( Asernal Gear/Big Shell ) the others AI took control. But the patriots were wrong, GW wasn't destroyed only shattered, Liquid can attack the Patriots AI from the Inside with GW. Liquid now has Big Boss DNA ( Thanks to Solidus Body, the only perfect Big Boss clone ) and take control of SOP System. Disabling Snake, Meryl and Everybody's weapons.

For his final act, Ocelot need to destroy JD. A satellite in space, but with his limited control over SOP he can't use a nuke. He then thinks about the cannon on Metal Gear REX in Shadow Moses.Once JD destroyed all his control will be back into GW, into Ocelot hands.
Snake come back in Shadow Moses as he did 9 years before to see that Metal Gear REX cannon has been removed. There's only on way to stop this, destroy the server on the Patriot's ship : Outer Haven but Ocelot took control of it. After risking death every seconds, Snake finally comes to the Server of Outer Haven. Otacon then inject the new virus made by Naomi Hunter and Sunny. But the virus doesn't stop at GW, it seems it's erasing JD as well as the others AI. A Message from Naomi pops and she tells about how she wanted the Patriots to cease to exists, but Sunny altered the virus by sparing the important. Water Control, Transports Control, Communication , Energy ).
After that Ocelot shows up thanking Snake for doing his own job. They fight each other, Ocelot beging to snap out of it during the fight before dying from the new FOXDIE. ( Of course he would be targeted by the Patriots ). Drebin was a patriots agent, his job was to assist Snake. As well as the RAT PATROL ( But they didn't know it ).

Snake then attempt to end his life, preventing the old FOXDIE from killing everyone. Big Boss shows up and tell about Ocelot wanting to destroy the patriots. Big Boss did found a very old Zero.
Big Boss understant his mistakes in trying to follow The Boss's will. Big Boss then die from FOXDIE.

Ocelot did planned all this, he knew that the only way to destroy the patriots was by using Solid Snake, because the patriots sees him as one of their agent. Ocelot knew too that he needed to put a Virus in the Core Server of Outer Haven. This can only works if :
The Virus is very well programmed and The Virus is diffused in the Core Server of Outer Haven.
Naomi began work on the Virus ( Probably under EVA's order ) but Sunny finished it, that what Sunny meant by « I cooked them well », Naomi understood this too, thus she can die in peace.

The rest of the Story is poor Snake being fooled again by Ocelot. Ocelot didn't plan to use any nuke with REX's cannon he didn't want to become a Patriot either ( To fool the real patriots ) he just want the patriots AI system to vanish and let Snake, their own agent, do the job. That really begins in Shadow Moses when Naomi founds the Patriots Ship Outer Haven near the islands. Ocelot lure Snake in Shadow Moses where he witness Ocelot stealing REX's cannon and still believe the lies of Ocelot. To makes his more believeble he puts various obstacles in Snake's way without killing him himself ( Admit it, Ocelot had many openings to kill Snake ). Then he let Snake put the Virus in Outer Haven's Core Server, and only shows up after.

That's how the tyran, the one everyone was thinking he was the big villain turns out to be as much as a Hero as Snake. Snake and Ocelot were enemies but they fought for the same goal.

The thing that made the difference is Sunny, a child probably too young to be worth caring about. That's her who finished the Virus FOXALIVE.

Thank you for reading all this, I tried to make it not too mind raping.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoiler tags help cut size.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 25, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *Must resist bitching, so I can shove it in Cardboard's face*



Huh? 



Zero Punctuation's new review!


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2008)

Yagami synopsis was really nice

i almost pissed myself laughing with Yahtzee's review xD


----------



## Even (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice synopsis yagami, but you could need a spell check here and there, but nothing too serious


----------



## Akira (Jun 25, 2008)

"Mr and Mrs Oh Christ Not You Cunts Again"

Yahtzee delivers, as usual.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2008)

Awww man. The first part of act 2 is hard as hell in BBX. So many soldiers on the hills that you need to climb


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2008)

this is funny, I'm posting this because it made me laugh and the guys voice is great.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> this is funny, I'm posting this because it made me laugh and the guys voice is great.



I just put this up a few posts back


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 25, 2008)

O my bad, I am sorry


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if the iPOD tunes count as special items??


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 25, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Does anyone know if the iPOD tunes count as special items??


They don't. I pick em up and listen to them all the time. Special items are Bandana, Stealth, crap like that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Huh?



Different Cardboard.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 25, 2008)

UchihaIchiro said:


> They don't. I pick em up and listen to them all the time. Special items are Bandana, Stealth, crap like that.



Ok good because i listen to that Ipod thing the whole time! 
I am glad thats not a secret item.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice cause in BBE i use the iPOD a lot to heal Snake xD
Currently on Act3, the motorcycle part (sigh) gonna try it again tomorrow..


----------



## Gooba (Jun 25, 2008)

You know, Big Boss was a ridiculous badass.  Solid, Liquid, and Solidus are like the 3 best and can do all this amazing stuff because they are clones of him.  He was just all naturally so amazing in order to make the top tier you had to have a near exact copy of him.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, if i had to copy my MGS3 playstyle, i would only need to kill everyone on the screen to get the Big Boss emblem xD


----------



## Gooba (Jun 26, 2008)

So I got Bear, Eagle, Blue Bird, Ant, Tortoise, Rabbit, Bee, Gecko, Frog, Inchworm, Hog, Pig, Cow, Crocodile, Giant Panda, Puma, Chicken this last run, but no Hawk despite spending about 4 hours doing nothing but killing PMCs while next to rebels.  Also I didn't get Scarab despite having 650 listed forward rolls in the mission briefing (I spammed X just to make sure I got it).  Also weird, I got Ant but not Gibbon.

Oh well, I'll get those when I try and do Panther.


----------



## Id (Jun 26, 2008)

Gooba said:


> You know, Big Boss was a ridiculous badass.  Solid, Liquid, and Solidus are like the 3 best and can do all this amazing stuff because they are clones of him.  He was just all naturally so amazing in order to make the top tier you had to have a near exact copy of him.



How does Ocelot stack up in comparison to the clone trio?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 26, 2008)

He is good, but he is no Snake.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 26, 2008)

^^He's "pretty good."

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yj8goD8TSh8[/YOUTUBE]





I know I'm late on this, but the instruction manual has a comic that displays silhouettes of upcoming characters we might see in MGO. From what I can tell (besides Snake, obviously), we'll get to see at least Meryl and Raiden.. Seriously, Raiden?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Seriously, Raiden?



Why not, he was the lightning in the rain.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 26, 2008)

lol. Not that I don't want him. I'm just imagining lots of overkill for whatever game mode they might implement him in.


I want to the hand gesture with Ocelot more than anything though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> lol. Not that I don't want him. I'm just imagining lots of overkill for whatever game mode they might implement him in.



That or he's nerfed to hell.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

Gooba said:


> So I got Bear, Eagle, Blue Bird, Ant, Tortoise, Rabbit, Bee, Gecko, Frog, Inchworm, Hog, Pig, Cow, Crocodile, Giant Panda, Puma, Chicken this last run, but no Hawk despite spending about 4 hours doing nothing but killing PMCs while next to rebels.  Also I didn't get Scarab despite having 650 listed forward rolls in the mission briefing (I spammed X just to make sure I got it).  Also weird, I got Ant but not Gibbon.
> 
> Oh well, I'll get those when I try and do Panther.



I think you need to do the sideways rolls to get the scarab.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

Id said:


> How does Ocelot stack up in comparison to the clone trio?



ocelot always used to get owned by naked snake


----------



## Akira (Jun 26, 2008)

vault023 said:


> ocelot always used to get owned by naked snake



Isn't Naked Snake basically the three of them combined minus any individual defects?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 26, 2008)

Not really, since Solidus is a perfect clone...


----------



## Akira (Jun 26, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Not really, since Solidus is a perfect clone...



True, but when I said defects I meant FOXDIE, premature aging etc.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 26, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Nice cause in BBE i use the iPOD a lot to heal Snake xD
> Currently on Act3, the motorcycle part (sigh) gonna try it again tomorrow..


Question. I'm assuming when you say BBE you are talking about Extreme mode. Isn't it "The Boss Extreme" though?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Err... I should've been more specific.. the motocycle chase was stupidly difficult. Trailing the resistence was easy. ;x


Nyah. 

The chase pretty much needs a HUGE amount of luck to get through without items. xD I just spam smoke/stun grenades, anaesthetic ammo on auto-aim for the FROGS that end up on top of the van and see if I survive it or not. =p



UchihaIchiro said:


> Question. I'm assuming when you say BBE you are talking about Extreme mode. Isn't it "The Boss Extreme" though?


BBE = Big Boss Emblem? 0.o


----------



## Kid Wu (Jun 26, 2008)

I never tried the game myself but It sounds good my bro got it and never tried it yet. It sounds complex


----------



## Athrum (Jun 26, 2008)

BBE = Big Boss Emblem yup

I hate the motorcycle part


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Akira (Jun 26, 2008)

Fantastic find lulz + rep.


----------



## crabman (Jun 26, 2008)

Suzuku said:


>



Suddenly... Snake stopped being as manly as I thought he was...


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Isn't Naked Snake basically the three of them combined minus any individual defects?



naked snake is the original the big boss


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 26, 2008)

Kind of random, but is it just me, or does Naomi always seem really sweaty in MGS4... I don't know why, but to me it just looks like she's sweaty all the time...

After reading that article I feel so bad for Snake... Makes me wonder how he urinates. >.<"


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

who cares she's hot  

i have noticed that twice actually


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

Naomi is hot.  But I was a little disappointed that her accent disappeared.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 26, 2008)

Athrum said:


> BBE = Big Boss Emblem yup
> 
> I hate the motorcycle part


Ah, so I'm assuming they meant playing for the BBE, as it's not a mode.

I hated the trailing mission more than the motorcycle part. The motorcycle part was a bit nostalgic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Harry Gregson-Williams did a great job for the music.

"Old Snake", "Sorrow", and "Father & Son" are my favourites.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Harry Gregson-Williams did a great job for the music.
> 
> "Old Snake", "Sorrow", and "Father & Son" are my favourites.



Maybe it's because I'm familiar with some of his other work, but his music is starting to sound the same to me.

That said, I still think he did an excellent job for this game.  "Old Snake" was excellent.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 26, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Naomi is hot.  But I was a little disappointed that her accent disappeared.



Is it just me, or does every female character that have an epicleavage, looks plastic.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 26, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Is it just me, or does every female character that have an epicleavage, looks plastic.


It's not just you. It's not every one for me, but nearly every char. 

I hated Naomi though. She made Snake suffer so much.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 26, 2008)

namoi helped snake after beating this game i got a new look on life, this is the best game i ever played


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 26, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> namoi helped snake after beating this game i got a new look on life, this is the best game i ever played


Naomi helped him but ultimately made Snake suffer for her help. She sorta pissed me off.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 26, 2008)

Suzuku said:


>



Dammit Snake has a penis and I base this on fact. One, if he was only created for war and they cut out all the unnecessary things, then why the fuck does he have nipples. I mean its already a mystery why normal men have nipples yet Snake does so its obvious they don't cut things out to that degree. He also has balls and a labido which is evident from the time in MGS4 when he purposely drops his cig to look at Naomi's legs. Also he stared at Maryl's butt. The only validity in this stuff is that he may be a virgin but thats a different story for a different day. Here's a preview: Hookers! So yes Snake is still the manliest person you sorta kinda know.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 26, 2008)

snake has a penis where did you get the idea that he doesnt, and btw radien is awesome he can make lighting


----------



## Id (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn It can I beat this shit 3 times, I want to play it over again. Thats how fucking epic it is. 

I cant decided which act is my favorite 1 or 3.


----------



## crabman (Jun 27, 2008)

vault023 said:


> ocelot always used to get owned by naked snake



Dude who didn't used to get owned by naked snake? Even The Boss got owned by Naked Snake and she's like... The Boss.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 27, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> Dammit Snake has a penis and I base this on fact. One, if he was only created for war and they cut out all the unnecessary things, then why the fuck does he have nipples. I mean its already a mystery why normal men have nipples yet Snake does so its obvious they don't cut things out to that degree. He also has balls and a labido which is evident from the time in MGS4 when he purposely drops his cig to look at Naomi's legs. Also he stared at Maryl's butt. The only validity in this stuff is that he may be a virgin but thats a different story for a different day. Here's a preview: Hookers! So yes Snake is still the manliest person you sorta kinda know.



I don't think him not being able to have children is based on not having a penis. That would be retarted for them to snip it off. It just means Snake is sterile. He shoots blanks pretty much.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2008)

My life has changed after reading this. 

Real men has no penis. Flawless Logic.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot, finally did the motorcycle part


----------



## Segan (Jun 27, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> My life has changed after reading this.
> 
> Real men has no penis. Flawless Logic.


Turns out that this was intentional over-analyzing. Not bad, though.


----------



## Id (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 27, 2008)

I have achieved the title even greater than the Boss. I am now Big Boss. Lyndon B. Johnson told me himself. I did it in 3:35 not bad. Man I never felt so proud beating a game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2008)

Id said:


> 13



Metal Gear Raiden..!!    That rings a sweet tune to my ears. 

.. but he's gotta be a Cyborg though.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 27, 2008)

Aah, I totally forgot about that. xD

Metal Gear Raiden: Snake Eraser was really kinda funny, specially the one with Sokolov and the drumcan


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah and the last part where Snake gives him a cheer up just for him to be ran over by the soldiers xD


----------



## Akuma (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there a good way to beat crying wolf? I always take to long killing her and if I want the big boss emblem well, you know.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 27, 2008)

PS3 ID : yagami1211
MGO Character : Lobarr


----------



## Athrum (Jun 27, 2008)

Yey i finally did it, finished with 3:36. Still i don't have the 69 guns, does anyone have a list of all??


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Is there a good way to beat crying wolf? I always take to long killing her and if I want the big boss emblem well, you know.



use NV and Raven's Nade lanucher i beat her in 10 mins buy alot of ammo to


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Is there a good way to beat crying wolf? I always take to long killing her and if I want the big boss emblem well, you know.



Mosin Nagant the FROGS. Take out the ones in front of you first. Then the ones on the balcony, and then the ones on your left. After that, return your cross hair to the first FROGS you toke out, and there should be another wave of them. There should be another one to the upper left of your starting viewpoint. 
Use NV to see them, and lie on your stomach for better accuracy.

After that, crouch walk north from the starting area and you should see a little sign of heat. Immediately take out your sniper rifle, and shoot her in the face. After that, run up the pillars as she won't be able to run directly at you and take out a significant amount of HP. Be quick though, as when she aims her rail gun, you only have about 2 seconds to aim and fire. 

After each successful hit, she will move to another area, and crouch walk until you find her.

If you're not using rations, you have to be really aware of when she runs at you, or when she shoots her rail gun. She launches grenades when she runs and flees. 

Headshots are key, as they take out a lot more. You have to finish her fast, or the FROGs will wake up, and you will have to take them out again, this time without the Mosin Nagant, or you will raise an alert.


----------



## Id (Jun 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Is there a good way to beat crying wolf? I always take to long killing her and if I want the big boss emblem well, you know.



My style for beating Crying Wolf is:

Head to tank, and duck under it.

*Equip *
Thermo/Nigh vision
Sniper Rifle and claymore ready.

---------------------
Take out the frogs

Place a claymore outside of the tank and get back in. Wait for her to come out, she cant see you but will try to run towards your location and will surely fall for the clay more. She will then back up towards the trees (in attempt to locate and snipe you) and that’s when you let loose some head shots.

Rinse and repeat this cycle. 
Six's Air Gear Fan Art

Note: I used the VSS to take out the frogs and M82A2 for Crying Wolf.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2008)

I took her on like a man. On even ground with a grenade launcher.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I took her on like a man. On even ground with a grenade launcher.



AKA get caught alot.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 28, 2008)

If this is a loaded playthrough, you should really make good use of fully-charged Rail Gun shots whenever she decides to come out of her shell. If this is a fresh playthrough and seeing as you're already in Act 4, you should have more than sufficient funds to buy the M8 sniper rifle, that makes a great alternative. :3

Take out less FROGS as you can, take out only the ones that are directly in your way and don't bother about the others.


edits; I forgot, if you fail to follow what's stated above and she gets a chance to rush at you, be prepared and hide because if you get hit, it'll be really troublesome. That, or prepare a missile or something hecka powerful to knock off her balance, giving you time to hide, or reload and shoot again.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 28, 2008)

also stun grenades are your friends too


----------



## Athrum (Jun 28, 2008)

I only use SVD and thermal goggles and it does the job wonderfully, even in the boss extreme


----------



## Athrum (Jun 28, 2008)

I need a little help, does anyone got the 69 weapons already? cause im missing one.
These are the weapons i have:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Stun Knife

2. MK. 2 Pistol

3. Operator

4. GSR

5. Five Seven

6. PMM

7. PSS

8. G18C

9. MK. 23

10. Race Gun

11. Type 17

12. D. E.

13. D. E. (L. B.)

14. Thor .45-70

15. Solar Gun

16. P90

17. M10

18. MP7

19. Vz. 83

20. Bizon

21. MP55D2

22. Patriot

23. AK102

24. M4 Custom

25. MK. 17

26. G3A3

27. FAL Carbine

28. AN94

29. XM8

30. Tanegashima

31. HK21E

32. M60E4

33. PKM

34. MK. 46 MOD1

35. Twin Barrel

36. M870 Custom

37. Saiga12

38. M14EBR

39. DSR-1

40. SVD

41. Mosin-Nagant

42. M82A2

43. Rail Gun

44. XM25

45. MGL-140

46. RPG-7

47. M72A3

48. JAVELIN

49. FIM-92A

50. Grenade

51. Petro Bomb

52. WP. G.

53. Stun G.

54. Chaff G.

55. Smoke G.

56. Smoke G. (Y)

57. Smoke G. (R)

58. Smoke G. (B)

59. Smoke G. (G)

60. Magazine

61. Claymore

62. S.G Mine

63. C4

64. S.G Satchel

65. Playboy

66. Emotion Mag

67. Mantis Doll

68. Sorrow Doll

69. ???


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't see the VSS sniper rifle in that list. It's in Act 2, in the place where there's water. Huge place, and there's a huge battle going on. You need to go west of the area where there's a warehouse, but no battle. There's militiamen patrolling around, but the gun's in there. You can also free rebels in that place to help you in the next place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

People often forget claymores, they're the answer to a lot of Metal Gear problems. For example, when I played three there is that fight with the End, the best way to lure him over is to lay in one spot, and then place claymores all around you're person so he can't capture you. When he falls you shoot him up.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People often forget claymores, they're the answer to a lot of Metal Gear problems. For example, when I played three there is that fight with the End, the best way to lure him over is to lay in one spot, and then place claymores all around you're person so he can't capture you. When he falls you shoot him up.



Or you can headshot him with the Dragunov when he is being wheeled in after the cutscene.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Or you could set your ps2 a week ahead and he will die in battle.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Or you can headshot him with the Dragunov when he is being wheeled in after the cutscene.



You have to fight a bunch of Ocelot soldiers if you do that though.  Plus, The End was one of my favorite bosses in the whole series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Or you can headshot him with the Dragunov when he is being wheeled in after the cutscene.


Yeah, but then you don't get to pwn him...



Akuma said:


> Or you could set your ps2 a week ahead and he will die in battle.



Thats a little cheap...


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thats a little cheap...



The cutscene is hilarious though.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Its not cheap, its a boring battle anyways.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2008)

p-lou said:


> The cutscene is hilarious though.



Never seen it..



Akuma said:


> Its not cheap, its a boring battle anyways.


I loved that battle, it was the best sniper fight in any of the games


----------



## Athrum (Jun 28, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Bla bla bla



Thanks man, i usually don't take that route, that's probably why i never got the weapon. GOt all 69 now, only 2 emblems to go


----------



## chrisp (Jun 28, 2008)

I've never played any Metal Gear Solid games. Do you recommend buying the forth game?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd recommend playing the entire series first.  You could probably still enjoy MGS4 as a stand alone, but you'd like it better if you've played all the games.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 28, 2008)

Only get it if you have the patience. MGS1 is a long story. Sons of Liberty is fairly short. Snake Eater is kind of a drag when you have to constantly switch camo and get food.

You'll understand Guns of the Patriots if you played the previous installments. Otherwise, you'll stand there saying, "WTF?!?!"


----------



## Gooba (Jun 28, 2008)

There would be a lot of spoilers, and the other games are also awesome.  Read the Wiki explanation of the story for Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2, then play MGS1, 2, and 3.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jun 28, 2008)

just beat it today

by far the greatest game ever


----------



## Akuma (Jun 28, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I've never played any Metal Gear Solid games. Do you recommend buying the forth game?




Play 1 you should be set, 2 only really gives story to Raiden which isnt really a big focus of 4, you might want to Play 3 because of the Big mama Cut scenes.

But seriously all 3 are great games ( I beat 1 again not to long ago and its still my favorite)


----------



## Helix (Jun 29, 2008)

MGS2 talks a lot about the Patriots and introduces Liquid Ocelot. Metal Gear Ray was also introduced in two. You'd be confused about Raiden being in part four as well if you skip two. Not to mention Vamp and Solidus either...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 29, 2008)

One thing bothers me about Sons of Liberty; how does Snake survive after the tanker sinks?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2008)

Otacon picked him up.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 29, 2008)

How?

10char


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2008)

In a boat? 

I don't think it was really delved in to.  And if it was, I forgot the details.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't think they mentioned it either, unless it was a one-line explanation. Then I forgot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

One-line explanation.

Here's a question for everyone:

We can blame nanomachines for Vamp running on water.

But what about the Fear?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 29, 2008)

I think he can tread water because he had lightning-like speed. Which is impossible.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought Vamp was able to do it because he had the same thing on his shoes that the FROGS do that let them cling to walls and stuff.

That still wouldn't explain The Fear though.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 29, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> One-line explanation.
> 
> Here's a question for everyone:
> 
> ...


Where was the Fear ever shown to be able to run on water?

I guess you can say it's his spider-esque traits, since certain spiders are known to be able to "dash" across water.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Where was the Fear ever shown to be able to run on water?
> 
> I guess you can say it's his spider-esque traits, since certain spiders are known to be able to "dash" across water.



He did it during a cut scene after he was pushing The End around in the wheel chair.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Only get it if you have the patience. MGS1 is a long story. Sons of Liberty is fairly short. Snake Eater is kind of a drag when you have to constantly switch camo and get food.
> 
> You'll understand Guns of the Patriots if you played the previous installments. Otherwise, you'll stand there saying, "WTF?!?!"



MGS1 is shorter than MGS2. I still have MGS1 and was surprised by how short it seems now.

Or maybe I just know it so well that it just can't beat me anymore. 
Regardless, whether you count just the action or just the cut-scenes, MGS2 is longer.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 29, 2008)

The only question I have is that is MGO good. My friends say they have been losing connection, its getting old.

I heard that MGO is going to be getting its own game. Is that true?


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

What I want to know is how exactly is Screaming Mantis able to fly?

Are Nanomachines also resonsible for that too?


----------



## Athrum (Jun 29, 2008)

Not, it's probably because of Psycho Mantis.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

^

Aaaaah


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 29, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> The only question I have is that is MGO good. My friends say they have been losing connection, its getting old.
> 
> I heard that MGO is going to be getting its own game. Is that true?


I think it's amazing. Out of 50+ hours, I've only lost my connection once. :/


Aside from the fact that it's loaded from the MGS4 disc, MGO is sort of its own game, as it is. idk


----------



## Athrum (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah it is going to get it's own release, the version that comes with the MGS4 is only a starter pack with less maps, less weapons and less character customization and less characters from MGS universe, if you want those you'll have to buy the full game or dish out some money on Konami online if you have the starter pack.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

Current gen-remake of Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake.

Yay or nay?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 29, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Current gen-remake of Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake.
> 
> Yay or nay?


No more.  I want Metal Gear: Ninja Raiden.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd be down with remakes or with Ninja Raiden. Perhaps both.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 29, 2008)

Never played the Metal Gears (without the Solid)  so probably yay. But after this ending i think i can't look at the early Metal Gears the same way. Got 3 new badges, Assassin, Little Gray and Tarantula. I still have the leopard, centipede and scarab to get, GOD i don't know how to get that dammed scarab emblem lol


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 30, 2008)

^One hundred forward rolls. Easy.



Don't think Konami will remake the first Metal Gears. I think it kills the purpose when you know the ending.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd rather not see Solid Snake vs. Big Boss remastered. That is, unless they're willing to retcon the scenario by which they fight.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> No more.  I want Metal Gear: Ninja Raiden.



Metal Gear Raiden .. I want so bad...


----------



## ChaochroX (Jun 30, 2008)

While Metal Gear: Ninja Raiden would be cool I'd much rather see Metal Gear: Ninja with Wtfpwned Lightening Powers Raiden. Metal Gear: Johnny anyone? No. Yeah me neither. What about Metal Gear: The Boss. I'd kinda like to play as the Boss. Perhaps Metal Gear Liquid? I'm sure he did some cool stuff before Shadow Moses. I donno we'll see. Metal Gear Derbin? Ok I'll stop.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 30, 2008)

Metal Gear Johnny: Shit Eater .. ??


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2008)

Raiden wines throughout both games, and beats up a couple. But he is still a whiny bitch.

But he is still cool and all..yeah


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe Drebin's monkey will get a spinoff?


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, I looked at the last two pages, didn't see any link to it, so I figure I'll post it.



Thoughts?
Possible MGS4 on 360?
I somehow doubt it, but I couldn't imagine what else it could be.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 30, 2008)

I doubt it. But I hope 
I'm moving after the summer, so I have to leave the PS3 and my precious MGS4!
I'm taking the 360 and Wii though


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I doubt it. But I hope
> I'm moving after the summer, so I have to leave the PS3 and my precious MGS4!
> I'm taking the 360 and Wii though



Woo~
I'm not really interested in MGS4, but I think if it comes out for the 360, I might end up getting it if I don't find anything better to play before. I'm just sort of waiting for a few releases that are mostly TBA, so if this IS true, it might be able to tide me over, depending on when it comes out.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

That's like saying Final Fantasy XIII is coming over to 360 as well. Not very likely.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> That's like saying Final Fantasy XIII is coming over to 360 as well. Not very likely.


Exactly what I was thinking.
Not to mention, devkits are usually black and have a bulky-ass hard drive.
So it's most likely just his desire to slack off and play some Gears of War or something at work. Hah.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, I looked at the last two pages, didn't see any link to it, so I figure I'll post it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just b/c he has a 360 on his desk doesn't mean it will come to 360...  Maybe he likes to play 360 games.... has anyone ever though of that.  Maybe he likes to 360 it out at work.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats Kojima up to now that MGS4 is completed?

Working on MGO? He might be playing the massive FPS titles on the 360 to perfect MGO.


----------



## Akira (Jun 30, 2008)

Kojima has made it pretty clear he dislikes developing for the 360, not to mention the Sony products in MGS4 and the open HD-DVD bashing in the codec calls, so I find it slightly amusing that some people discredit all of this and use a 360 on somebody's desk in Kojima Productions as a sign it's going to be on Xbox.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, I'm borrowing my friends PS3 to play this game. So far this game is awesome, took me a little to get used to since it's been forever since I last played MGS.

I started playing a little yesterday and all morning today. I'm a little after the beginning of Act 2.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well, I'm borrowing my friends PS3 to play this game. So far this game is awesome, took me a little to get used to since it's been forever since I last played MGS.
> 
> I started playing a little yesterday and all morning today. I'm a little after the beginning of Act 2.



It took me a bit to get used to it to, even tho I replayed 1 and 2 before I played it. They seriously changed the controls.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 30, 2008)

At first, I didn't know how to crawl because I just assumed you press a direction while crouching to crawl, and then I crouch-walked into an enemy's line of vision. You can't shoot from the hip without aiming, and they added new CQC moves.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the controls a lot more than the other MGS games, not that they were bad.  I wish they would remake all of them with these controls and graphics.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 30, 2008)

Gooba said:


> I like the controls a lot more than the other MGS games, not that they were bad.  I wish they would remake all of them with these controls and *graphics*.


Yes. I agree. 125%


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> *Kojima has made it pretty clear he dislikes developing for the 360*, not to mention the Sony products in MGS4 and the open HD-DVD bashing in the codec calls, so I find it slightly amusing that some people discredit all of this and use a 360 on somebody's desk in Kojima Productions as a sign it's going to be on Xbox.


He has? :amazed


----------



## The Boss (Jun 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> He has? :amazed



He said he has nothing against 360, but doesn't think 360 can handle what the PS3 could do for MGS4. In other words, MGS4's epic win is too much for 360. 



> Kojima: "Metal Gear Solid" has traditionally been with Sony, and I still believe and Sony is the best match in terms of the full complete package as a game software. However, for the online aspect, this is not the case. I feel no doubt that the online portion alone could be out on either PC or Xbox, maybe not Revolution, but other formats as well. The online aspect is completely different to the package that we have produced in the past on PlayStation.


----------



## Segan (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, what is Sony doing for their online multiplayer features anyway?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jun 30, 2008)

I love how that codec call is still regarded as a shot at the 360. -___-;

I thought we all agreed, it's a tribute to MGS1 - the place you get the codec call from Otacon is the same place in MGS1 where you have to change the first disc to the second.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 30, 2008)

^^^Subsistence? Pretty irrelevant, if you were indicating an MGO port. Not to mention somewhat ironic, considering Subsistence was never ported.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 30, 2008)

Mmm i did the rolls, still no emblem


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Mmm i did the rolls, still no emblem




You have to beat the game after you do them :/


----------



## Athrum (Jun 30, 2008)

NO SHIT??? Damn, i've been missing that bit FOR THE LAST FREAKING 5 TIMES I FINISHED IT xD


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I guess you must be getting 99 rolls


----------



## Id (Jun 30, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> The only question I have is that is MGO good. My friends say they have been losing connection, its getting old.



On the PS3 networking setting, you have disable media server or some crap (goes of to check).

Once you do that, you wont have to much connection problems. 

Ok I am back.

Do this:
Go to *settings*
Scroll down to *Networking Settings*
Scroll down to *media server connection*

And disable meida server connection.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 1, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Whats Kojima up to now that MGS4 is completed?
> 
> Working on MGO? He might be playing the massive FPS titles on the 360 to perfect MGO.




*Spoiler*: _Conserving Space_ 





> In the latest issue of the Famitsu magazine, which just hit newsstands today in Japan, Kojima noted that the Kojima Productions staff is taking some time off now that MGS4 has gone gold, but he added, "We have to start thinking about MGS5. Snake's story is finished with MGS4, however."
> 
> Yes, as Konami has made clear in the past, the Metal Gear series will be continuing. And it may still be "Solid." Continued Kojima, "I believe the Metal Gear Solid series will continue from here. Even if I were to leave the company, it would probably continue. However, regarding MGS5, I believe it has to be made by Kojima Productions."
> 
> While Kojima appears to believe strongly that Kojima Productions should handle the sequel's development, his role appears to be uncertain. "I'd like to leave the producer role to another person," said Kojima. "I want the new MGS to be made by a young person. If it has action involving sneaking missions, I believe it's okay whatever direction it takes."





> Texas A&M University Agricultural Program
> 
> An American game journalist who scored the opportunity to work by Hideo Kojima?s side, Payton said ?There are some misunderstandings that this is the final Metal Gear game. But it?s really the final chapter of the Solid Snake story. That?s all.?
> 
> He gave the example that there is ?still a lot of room for filling in the gaps as far as Big Boss is concerned.?






Apparently the series will continue, and from Konami's perspective I wouldn't see a reason to abruptly put a halt to one of our signature series either (Come on, it defined tactical espionage action!). Although I would be a bit hesitant on a sequel without the input of the MGS mastermind. 

But then again, has there ever been a completely credible and undoubtedly correct assumption based off of a single sentence? Especially from Kojima?


----------



## Biolink (Jul 1, 2008)

Metal Gear Moron starring Johnny "Akiba" Sasaki.


----------



## Even (Jul 1, 2008)

Metal Gear Raiden


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 1, 2008)

MGS4 right now looks to be the game of the year for me. The game is simply amazing. I don't know if there are any games that could top it this year.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 1, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I love how that codec call is still regarded as a shot at the 360. -___-;
> 
> I thought we all agreed, it's a tribute to MGS1 - the place you get the codec call from Otacon is the same place in MGS1 where you have to change the first disc to the second.


Yea, that is definitely the case.  
*Spoiler*: _End of Act 5_ 



Same way in the Psycho Mantis cutscene they pay tribute to MGS1 and the PS1's memory card/dualshock controller.




I also think it is funny that people are saying it is sexist because you can shake Rose's boobs, despite the fact that every act ends with a big boss battle against a very powerful woman, with 4/6 of the bosses in this game being female, and the most elite soldiers you fight against are all women.  Then they complain that all the women in this are skinny with big boobs and tight clothing, but it isn't like the men have beer bellies and are wearing sweatpants.  For 90% of the game you are staring at Snake's chiseled ass in a very form fitting suit.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone even try to attempt getting the big boss emblem? It looks hard as hell.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 1, 2008)

Quite a few of the people posting in this thread have gotten it.  I haven't tried yet, but probably will eventually.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 1, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Yea, that is definitely the case.
> *Spoiler*: _End of Act 5_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



All the bosses names are deprived from MGS1. Vulcan Raven, Decoy Octopus, Psycho Mantis, Sniper Wolf. Then there are the beauties, which is like MGS4's own bunch. 

There also wasn't a "true" final boss battle, unless you consider the fist fight with Ocelot is.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 1, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Quite a few of the people posting in this thread have gotten it.  I haven't tried yet, but probably will eventually.



I'll give it a try soon enough. It will be a real stealth game then.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think I will try for BBE. You gotta play the game super quick and no alerts with no rations of any kind... There isn't enough time.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea there is. Someone beat the game in like 3:30. BBE requires a game time of 5:00.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2008)

3.5 hrs...  thats insane.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 1, 2008)

The guy who wrote the BBE walkthrough did it in 2:37:17.


.............Total...  Act Time
Act 1 - 0:35:03 - 0:35:03
Act 2 - 1:04:56 - 0:29:53
Act 3 - 1:34:25 - 0:29:29
Act 4 - 2:00:31 - 0:26:06
Act 5 - 2:21:12 - 0:20:41
End G - 2:37:17 - 0:16:05


----------



## p-lou (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, but he probably spent more time trying to get those runs than he did playing it the first time through.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jul 1, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Kojima has made it pretty clear he dislikes developing for the 360, not to mention the Sony products in MGS4 and the open HD-DVD bashing in the codec calls, so I find it slightly amusing that some people discredit all of this and use a 360 on somebody's desk in Kojima Productions as a sign it's going to be on Xbox.



Although I'm clearly against the 360 and this game being on that console, do you really think that Codec call with Otacon was hinted at the 360? Have you even played MGS1?



Gooba said:


> I like the controls a lot more than the other MGS games, not that they were bad.  I wish they would remake all of them with these controls and graphics.



And originality will forever be lost.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 1, 2008)

yea it takes a while and a lot of trial and error but I'm telling you you'll never feel more accomplished and proud of yourself after beating a game. When that end screen music plays and you see that Big Boss emblem you just feel like the shit. I did it in 3:35 and it was only my 3rd run through. There is this video walk through on YouTube it helps a lot.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2008)

You guys are starting to make me feel like I can do it.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jul 1, 2008)

I got all emblems, weapons and iPod songs

beat it suckers D:


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2008)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I got all emblems, weapons and iPod songs
> 
> beat it suckers D:



Kira... you would.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 1, 2008)

Shoko i won't say it isnt hard, cause it is, but i also beat it with 3:38. The youtube guide helps in some parts, and you can make your own strategy to get a couple of extra minutes.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 2, 2008)

The fastest I've seen yet is 3.06, but since Gooba posted a faster one, I guess that's the best one I've seen so far xD

I wonder if it's possible to beat under 2 hours on a speedrun? (not that I've seen a speedrun yet) 0.o

--
And I can't believe this, I'm stuck on the bike chase  Damn those turrets, I can't get them fast enough when EVA stops to let me shoot =p


----------



## Athrum (Jul 2, 2008)

Use the Solar Gun, just one shot and BAM!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't have it 

I stamina-killed Octopus and Raven on a playthrough once, but as soon as I got the M8 and the Rail Gun, I just went crazy 

Should I actually get it? =o


----------



## Draffut (Jul 2, 2008)

Ike said:


> Anyone even try to attempt getting the big boss emblem? It looks hard as hell.



I got halfway through act 1, go bored, and havn't turned the game back on since.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 3, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I don't have it
> 
> I stamina-killed Octopus and Raven on a playthrough once, but as soon as I got the M8 and the Rail Gun, I just went crazy
> 
> Should I actually get it? =o



Well, if you're already doing the BBE you'll get it regardless, just don't forget to get the dolls  too bad though it would be really helpful on that part and during the vamp fight. It's still doable though, just use and abuse of autoaim


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 3, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Well, if you're already doing the BBE you'll get it regardless, just don't forget to get the dolls  too bad though it would be really helpful on that part and during the vamp fight. It's still doable though, just use and abuse of autoaim


Not really, since you have to stamina-kill the beast forms to get the dolls, which you don't have to do in a BBE run 0.o

On the playthrough when I stamina-killed Raven and Octopus, I had no knowledge of the dolls either, it was like my very first playthrough and I didn't want to look at a guide whatsoever xD

There's also an alternative for Vamp, anything with heat/fire works anyway, so spam the petrol bomb =P Which you can then carry on since he gets stunned, so he'll be stuck like that if you carry it on until you have to use the syringe =p


Anyway, I'll try for the Solar Gun before I try BBE I guess ^^


----------



## Athrum (Jul 3, 2008)

I didn't knew about the dolls either, but since something nice came up from finishing the Cobra Unit with a stamina kill i did the same for the B6B corps, i only missed the frog doll on my first playthrough xD


----------



## Youngfyre (Jul 3, 2008)

i finally beat it 4 days ago lol.. i got the solar gun..  lol.. i stamina killed the beast modes in hard mode lol


----------



## Athrum (Jul 4, 2008)

Really? I have to log my PS3 then, i haven't bought a router yet so i can't have the pc and PS3 connected at the same time xD


----------



## Id (Jul 4, 2008)

Youngfyre said:


> i finally beat it 4 days ago lol.. i got the solar gun..  lol.. i stamina killed the beast modes in hard mode lol



Fucking awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2008)

I beat the game earlier today, fucking episode. Started Monday.

I could've finished it sooner if I had more time to play and if the cutscenes weren't so dead long. But they were pretty bad ass cutscenes, especially anything that involves Raiden.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2008)

my first play through i got over half of those badges, also has anyone colleted all of them?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 5, 2008)

3 missing, the last ones are boring


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 5, 2008)

I just got this game yesterday with my new PS3. =)


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 5, 2008)

Their is not one thing bad to say about this game except...

MGO's 8-11 character password needs.

Even though i have a 360, if MGS came out for 360 i would be so angry it would be ruined because 360 owners are freaks who just enjoy non-stealthy games/ and gears of war type shooters.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 5, 2008)

I liked the gameplay, but I just can't stand the story anymore.  I've gone through 4 games of this, and I can't let it kill my brain any longer.

Yahtzee was right on what is the WORST part of the story

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Ben Croshaw said:
			
		

> So at the end of Metal Gear Solid 2 boy-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) usurper Raiden hooks up with his pregnant shrew bitch of a fiancee and goes off into the sunset, but in MGS4 it seems she had a little baby booboo and miscarried the whelp, whereupon the pasty twat of a father-to-be got all depressed and buggered off to travel the world becoming a cyborg ninja badass. He saves Snake from a few close encounters and generally acts like a broody psychotic. Meanwhile his ex has married old Colonel Campbell to hop up and down on dried out military dick. Anyway, Raiden shows up towards the end of the game to save Snake again and apparently gets crushed to death, poignantly thinking of the first time he met his wife.
> 
> At this point, I was almost impressed. I'm cynical enough to relish the schadenfreude when the happily ever after goes balls-up. Raiden suddenly seemed like much less of a universally hateful pussy. And Mrs. Raiden shacking up with the Colonel in response to Raiden's abandonment was good characterisation; it's the kind of thing you'd expect actual human beings to do.
> 
> ...






Why does everyone want Metal Gear Raiden anyway?  If I'm gonna be a cyborg, I'd much rather be Gray Fox in a side-story.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 5, 2008)

^Seriously. Null all way.


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't fucing hate on the game, you guys suck go play garbage Call of Duty shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2008)

The Big Boss said:


> Even though i have a 360, if MGS came out for 360 i would be so angry it would be ruined because 360 owners are freaks who just enjoy non-stealthy games/ and gears of war type shooters.



Heh, I spy a fanboy in our midst.

That or sarcasm that's escaping me.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 5, 2008)

The Big Boss said:


> Don't fucing hate on the game, you guys suck go play garbage Call of Duty shit.



I don't play CoD, or any FPS for that matter.  MGS is the only game involving guns that I do play, because I enjoy it.

I'm just saying that the story is just so convoluted and, tbh, badly written, that the games become, as Spoony put it "a guilty pleasure".


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sg_T_QxRk2Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=FdfRYFNIwmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> LOL



How the fuck did you get that?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How the fuck did you get that?


*Click meee*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 6, 2008)

The Big Boss said:


> Their is not one thing bad to say about this game except...
> 
> MGO's 8-11 character password needs.


Ever notice the option to have the game save your password and ID? Or am I missing something here?


> Even though i have a 360, if MGS came out for 360 i would be so angry it would be ruined because 360 owners are freaks who just enjoy non-stealthy games/ and gears of war type shooters.


Obviously never played MGO.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 6, 2008)

To tell you the truth MGO is just a repeat of the one with substinence. Its just not that good.


----------



## Id (Jul 6, 2008)

I am going to start a clan, NF exclusive. Yay or Nay?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 6, 2008)

I only find the lack of content makes MGO a bit dull at times, though that's subject to change. Players skills and weaker auto-aim made all the difference for me. Also <SONG>.. and laughing gas.


^YAY


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 6, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How the fuck did you get that?



I never saw that in the game. I went on gamefaqs and saw a screen of it. Hilarious shit.


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

Go on the digital camera option at the main menu and you can see it, along with a few other pictures of Sunny and Naomi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Go on the digital camera option at the main menu and you can see it, along with a few other pictures of Sunny and Naomi



ne n00ds?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I passed the game yesterday & I have to say WOW!!! This game was completely amazing. I couldn't believe that the Patriots were right in of us all this time without us even knowing about it. I was even more surprise at the very end when Big Boss shown up. I was like "Ain't this guy suppose to be dead!?" Well, I'm glad Snake didn't die. It's about time he gets some R&R after going on so many missions over the years. Oh yeah and Raiden was doing his thing. Too bad he wasn't this cool in MGS2. 




Okay, now I going to play the game over again with all my weapons and face camos in advance. Question, does each face camo of the BB's have a unique ability? And what's this Solar Gun that everyone is talking about?


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

Spoiler Tags.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 6, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Okay, now I going to play the game over again with all my weapons and face camos in advance. Question, does each face camo of the BB's have a unique ability? And what's this Solar Gun that everyone is talking about?


If you use the masks in Act 3, then the PMC won't attack you and when they see you, they'll have little hearts on top of their heads.

The Solar Gun is a hecka powerful/useful gun that can be obtained by killing the beast forms of the B&B unit non-lethally and getting their respective dolls. The FROGS doll can be obtained by non-lethally killing every FROG member during the Act 1 fight with Meryl and RAT PT 01.

The gun is really useful if you're going for the Big Boss Emblem, too.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 7, 2008)

MGO Question:Hi, if I buy a new character slot and later I delete the character, can I make a new character on the same slot without paying?

LS^^


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2008)

Id said:


> I am going to start a clan, NF exclusive. Yay or Nay?



yay                       .


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 7, 2008)

We'll get rocked.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2008)

*Lets talk Raiden*.  ... 

So in the end.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



According to Wiki, they said his head and spine was transplanted back to his (new?) body?  




So .... if that is true... then... it was like a brain transplant.. right? They cut out the upper portion of his head along with the brain, spine, ... ect. and attached it to a cyborg body.. ?? 

Is that how it works?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 7, 2008)

^That's a rather inane account..


LegendarySaiyan said:


> MGO Question:Hi, if I buy a new character slot and later I delete the character, can I make a new character on the same slot without paying?
> 
> LS^^


You're buying the slot, not the character. So yeah, you can make a new character on the same slot without paying.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 7, 2008)

Shoko they never say that in the game, and there is no account of that in the MGS Database so that is probably some crap someone invented.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2008)

I had to play through the game with the Raiden face to make up for not being able to play as the bad ass himself. ;_;


----------



## Id (Jul 8, 2008)

In Clan Search look for: OMAC

It stands for One Man Army Corp.

Thats my clan and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm gonna go for the Big Boss Emblem today. any cheap tricks you guys can share to make my life easier? ...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 8, 2008)

Stock up on all color smoke grenades, emotion mags, v-ring ammo, mosin and mk22 ammo in a prior walkthrough.

Use stun grenades against beauties. 

Body shots are better than headshots against a group of soilders apart from each other. 

Get all the militia outfits.

Solar Gun.

Always take cover. 

There are two iPod songs you can listen to that heals your health faster, but I forgot the names.

Abuse auto-aim like a drunk angry father.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Shoko they never say that in the game, and there is no account of that in the MGS Database so that is probably some crap someone invented.


I would think so too... plus it was on wiki after all.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Stock up on all color smoke grenades, emotion mags, v-ring ammo, mosin and mk22 ammo in a prior walkthrough.
> 
> Use stun grenades against beauties.
> 
> ...


Thank you Thank you. How do you exactly use auto aim? I never really looked into...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 8, 2008)

Its square, but I never used it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh, Same here. I never used it, ever.
I'll run through the game on easy right now to stock up and then go for the emblem.

How exactly do you get the solar gun? I know it says I have to get the dolls of the Beauties and frogs but how, and when exactly do I get them?


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> *Lets talk Raiden*.  ...
> 
> So in the end.....
> 
> ...



when he was a ninja only his spine and head where originally his 

that aint a brain trasplant


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 8, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Heh, Same here. I never used it, ever.
> I'll run through the game on easy right now to stock up and then go for the emblem.
> 
> How exactly do you get the solar gun? I know it says I have to get the dolls of the Beauties and frogs but how, and when exactly do I get them?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Use non-lethals against the FROGs, and the B&B. Frog doll is to the left of the door after the fight. Octopus doll is in the upper right room. Raven Doll is on the top of the pillar. Wolf doll is behind you. Mantis doll is on ground level, to the north I think. All B&B dolls can only be obtained during the beaty fight.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 8, 2008)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> There are two iPod songs you can listen to that heals your health faster, but I forgot the names.
> 
> Abuse auto-aim like a drunk angry father.


Sailor and Rock Me Baby.

You must remember to put auto-aim on in the options menu first if you have an English version, it's on by default if you have the Japanese version. The option's useless anyway, only useful in the bikechase xD ^^


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2008)

not yet a patch


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Overall i have to say MGS4 is one of the best games I ever played....Not as good as Ocarina of Time but nevertheless a game that will be considered a classic in the future!


----------



## Athrum (Jul 8, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Sailor and Rock Me Baby.
> 
> You must remember to put auto-aim on in the options menu first if you have an English version, it's on by default if you have the Japanese version. The option's useless anyway, only useful in the bikechase xD ^^



I used Sailor quite a lot during the Boss run, it was quite useful. I never got Rock me baby.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm up to act 3 on my second run. Collecting DP points and weapons. In preparation for my BB Emblem run. 
Gonna try and go for the Emblem tonight.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I used Sailor quite a lot during the Boss run, it was quite useful. I never got Rock me baby.


Rock Me Baby sounds better though plus it's before Sailor so you don't have to go to the IPod menu since when it finishes it'll change to Sailor. ^^

The song is on Act 2, on the island surrounded by water, the same place where I told you to get the VSS. =P


----------



## Athrum (Jul 8, 2008)

mmm ok. I did get the VSS but not the song, damn xD. Hey Yondi, what's your PSN?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> mmm ok. I did get the VSS but not the song, damn xD. Hey Yondi, what's your PSN?


Wow, you actually know who I am. I thought you wouldn't remember me from the FFXII thread so I never bothered here!  hi XT ^^

And my PSN is *shinigamiblues* =p Add me so I have a friend lol, no one I know has a PS3, and I hardly play online so xD


----------



## Athrum (Jul 8, 2008)

Of course i remember xD
I have 3 or 4 people from around here but we haven't played MGO yet. Someday we have to schedule a match


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 8, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I used Sailor quite a lot during the Boss run, it was quite useful. I never got Rock me baby.



The first time I used Sailor was during the FROG battle with Rat Pt 1 and I found it pretty funny going from intense battle music and fire fight to soft elevator type music.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, I finally got un-lazy and tried TBE/BBE for the very first time ever xD

I just finished Act 1, 0.28.17 (dunno if that's good or bad, someone decide xD) >.< I don't know if I'll be able to get the BBE, but I guess I'll just do my best ^^


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 10, 2008)

! SOLDIERS, TO ARMS!


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> ! SOLDIERS, TO ARMS!



lol fodder reviewer who cares


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 10, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> ! SOLDIERS, TO ARMS!



*animehistory*

Yeah, that alone classifies whatever that dude has to say into a realm that I wouldn't give 7,000 shits about when it comes to video games.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that what this man fails to see is that throughout the Metal Gear history there has always been an extreme emphasis on story and cutscenes. Metal Gear actually was one of the founders to have cutscenes display major events, and the reason for the popularity of the Metal Gear franchise is because Hideo Kojima is able to balance the two of these aspects: story and gaming. This being a hallmark of the Metal Gear franchise, I don't see why he's being so retrded and bashing MGS4 for it, especially since many people are actually enjoying the game. If this is the future for video games, maybe he won't like it, and maybe many others won't either, but it's probably what the majority will enjoy. Besides, there will always be other developers making games that won't be like this, so whatever


----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2008)

cutscenes in mah videogamezz??? Oh NOES!!!!

bah, the cutscenes and the story are two of the reasons why Metal Gear is such a great series


----------



## Gooba (Jul 10, 2008)

It is retarded to say it is bad for the industry because of this.  If this really was going to be a developing trend for video gaming it would have started the trend back when MGS first came out, not with its 4th installment.  He can say it is a bad game because of this, but saying it is going to start a trend of 50% cutscene games makes no sense.  He even said that it allows developers to be lazy and just make 9 hours of cutscenes.  I don't see how that is lazy seeing as it takes much more time, money, and effort than leaving it out and just having 10 hours of gameplay, or even replacing the cutscenes with levels to keep it the same length.  If gaming really does go this way he might not like it, but it is the opposite of laziness.

Also, the whole thing strikes me as dumb.  It is like saying Half-Life was bad because there wasn't enough racing.  It wasn't a racing game, you knew it wasn't when you bought it, so you have no right to complain about it afterwards.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 10, 2008)

lol he can't handle MGS's epic win. 

But seriously, the reason why I like MGS is b/c of the way the story is being told and game play. MGS has always been this way. It is MGS's style.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 10, 2008)

I just beat the game again. I manage to defeat the B&Bs by depleting their stamina & receive the Solar Gun. 

Yeah, I can see them making another MGS game. It's just that Raiden will be starring in future games & he'll have to go up against the Chinese & Russian factions of the Philosophers (that's if there are living heirs) or somebody totally new. Or maybe they reveal that the 6 embryos that were creating in the Les Enfants Terribles somehow manage to survive & there's more than one Snake out there. Who knows, there could be a Gaseous Snake or a Plasma Snake out there. Well, it's all on Kojima's hands. The only the future can tell.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2008)

MGS series cant be finished 

its not finished


----------



## Gooba (Jul 10, 2008)

After MGS4 I wouldn't mind playing as Raiden.  They made him a lot more badass, plus we were able to get a lot more of Snake.  Instead of the first game after MGS being Raiden filled we were able to get our fill of Snake and can now move on.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 10, 2008)

I really really hope it's not made by Kojima.  Like he said I want a new generation to craft the story.  By all means use Hideo's notes, but let the man rest.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think I could take more Raiden. I had enough of him in Sons of Liberty, and although they showed him in a different perspective in MGS4, where he was much more badass, he was still a whiny baby underneath

But Hideo Kojima stated that there are still many holes in terms of the story of Big Boss, so I am assuming that if another MGS is made, it will be focused on closing the holes of the past with the present


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 11, 2008)

Apparently, it's laziness to put and immense amount of detail to the story and care about it the same, if not, more than the gameplay itself 

*ultimate facepalm*

And to be honest, IMO there's a hecka lot more cutscenes in MGS3 than in this 0.o


L O V E L E S S said:


> Well, I finally got un-lazy and tried TBE/BBE for the very first time ever xD
> 
> I just finished Act 1, 0.28.17 (dunno if that's good or bad, someone decide xD) >.< I don't know if I'll be able to get the BBE, but I guess I'll just do my best ^^


Gah, I need to update this--

Act 1 total: 0.28.17
Act 2 total: 1.02.46
Act 3 total: 1.36.52 (note: I'm too lazy to subtract 0.28 to 1.02 and 1.02 to 1.36 to get the ACTUAL time it took to finish, so I'll put the time shown in the result page instead)

Anyway, I just started Act 4 a couple of minutes ago, and now I'm upto Crying Wolf. Not exactly looking forward to it, I've only fought her twice overall (once on Normal, and once on BBH) and I've never actually found a quick strategy to beating her, so this might actually ruin my time so far. ;-;


----------



## Akuma (Jul 11, 2008)

Whats your strategy? Because I just hide under the tank the entire time lol.


----------



## crabman (Jul 11, 2008)

crying beauty is by far the least awesome boss. 

Everybody loves the laughing octopus, raging raven at least wasn't annoying and that one girl was sort of fun and at least made you think about how to beat her. Fighting Vamp was the shit, took me forever to figure out how to kill him. Seriously kept tranqing him over and over and over and over again lol. 

I have nothing good to say about crying wolf. Just annoying trying to figure out where she was and it wasn't even like she was that good a shot. Just had to deal with the shitty weather and your ever lowering psyche. Probably the only complaint I have about the bosses in this game.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 11, 2008)

^Not to mention, least attractive. >_____>


----------



## wolfman_120 (Jul 11, 2008)

But it was a nice reminder of the fight with Sniper Wolf


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with the Sniper Wolf sentiment, it totally fit in with that whole chapter.

I kinda hope Kojima decides to do something new, or maybe ZoE3, I had a tons of fun with that. :x


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think we actually might see a Policenauts game before ZOE3. I hope we do get ZOE 3 soon though. Also, why is everyone so upset over 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Snake NOT killing himself


????


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Whats your strategy? Because I just hide under the tank the entire time lol.


Camper 

Nya, hiding under the tank would've killed my time, so that's no good. I prefer to run around and hunt for her instead. I decided to keep defeating her again and again to see where she runs and camps after getting hit and see how I could get the optimum time, in the end my final time with her was about 10 minutes, give or take a minute or so.


Anyway, I decided to finish it and my right hand is currently shattered (damn that emotional microwave battle, HARDEST BOSS EVER btw =P) Here's my final time then:

ACT 1 - 0.28.17
ACT 2 - 1.02.46
ACT 3 - 1.36.52
ACT 4 - 2.09.06
ACT 5 - *2.49.45* *evil laugh ;-;*


*Spoiler*: _pictars <3_ 



.


----------



## Id (Jul 12, 2008)

Gooba said:


> After MGS4 I wouldn't mind playing as Raiden.  They made him a lot more badass, plus we were able to get a lot more of Snake.  Instead of the first game after MGS being Raiden filled we were able to get our fill of Snake and can now move on.



I would like to see true remakes of MG 1 & 2. MG POs and MGS3. All in next gen consoles.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 13, 2008)

I just finished the game for the first time. I think that was the best gaming experience of my lifetime.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2008)

The PS3 is a bit too expensive for developers to make mere remakes, that an awful lot of people have played as originals.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 13, 2008)

Saddest MGS4 moment, anyone?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Boss pulling the plug on Zero, for me. Even if he was in Terry Schiavo mode, the flashbacks reminded me of the fun times had in MGS3. ;___;


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a question for those who play Metal Gear Online. After I created my Konami ID & Game ID, I receive a e-mail from them about the terms of online payment. Does this mean that I have to make monthly or any types of payment to play Metal Gear Online?


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, you don't have to but if you plan to make another soldier on your account you need to pay, and I'm assuming that the payment options will need to be completed if you want new maps etc. However if you just want to play then no payment is required.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay so, you're saying I can play MGO without worrying about any payment unless I want a make another soldier, get a new character & map updates, right?


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, that's it.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 13, 2008)

which will eventually suck when the full game goes gold cause if we don't pay we will stay with 4 maps, a shortage on the weapons and no new characters nor items for character customization lol


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 13, 2008)

The new update has 3 new maps (South America, another part of Act 1, and sewers), 2 new characters (Johnny and Meryl), a reward shop (points are earned in 'survival' mode to buy equipment), and female soldiers.


----------



## Akira (Jul 13, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> The new update has 3 new maps (South America, another part of Act 1, and sewers), 2 new characters (Johnny and Meryl), a reward shop (points are earned in 'survival' mode to buy equipment), and female soldiers.



Is it a free update?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 13, 2008)

^Apparently. The site makes a distinction between a regular expansion and one that you pay for (another character slot, basically). Could be wrong though; the MGO page even says the expansion's available now, when it's really slated for release later this week.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 14, 2008)

This game was beyond amazing.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 14, 2008)

Playing with Johny? Mmmm....


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 14, 2008)

I just have one thing, microwave tunnel, saddest scene in metal gear history !


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2008)

I think what makes Crying Wolf not hot is specifically that dumbass fight.  Then again, that's the only way they could have Snake fight her and not get utterly stomped.  Seeing as she could just walk towards Snake and dodge shots...or leap and rain death from above.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 15, 2008)

Laundry! said:


> Saddest MGS4 moment, anyone?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was pretty sad.. but for me... it was when ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 


.... Raiden got crush by the ark.  ... and they kept playing the flash back voices and kept showing Raiden get'n crush.. .. I cried. I really thought he was a goner for sure.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 15, 2008)

what was the point of after you kill them they come up to you and hug you?



EYE, HAVE, YOU


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd call that the saddest part IF he died.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 15, 2008)

lol Crying Wolf. 
I simply stayed under that truck the entire time. 

I thought all of them were pretty.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

MM i read about that Gene Expansion, it's a lot of material to be free, it will cost around $15 for sure xD


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Chidori Mistress said:


> lol Crying Wolf.
> I simply stayed under that truck the entire time.
> 
> I thought all of them were pretty.



same tactic snipe all those bitches she will eventually come for you  

although soloing her with her own gun is mad fun


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

I played the game on Solid Normal the first time. Should I go straight to BB Extreme or will that cut the replayability since I'd be skipping BB Hard? Also, do you unlock something for completing each difficulty, even the easier ones? 

Actually would someone mind just listing all the unlockables and the conditions to get those?


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I played the game on Solid Normal the first time. Should I go straight to BB Extreme or will that cut the replayability since I'd be skipping BB Hard? Also, do you unlock something for completing each difficulty, even the easier ones?
> 
> Actually would someone mind just listing all the unlockables and the conditions to get those?



its a big list


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

You got a link then?  Also, can the first MGS ending song be unlocked on the iPod?


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

here you go


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Is the only way to get stealth to complete the game with no alerts..... that sucks.

You sure you cant get it in the Drebin shop?


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

its 5 mil in drebin shop


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2008)

Btw anyone got any codes for the game?


----------



## Athrum (Jul 15, 2008)

but that kinda takes the fun out of the game


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> but that kinda takes the fun out of the game



thats why i said if you cant do it its utterly hopeless for you you can always have that alternative


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm gonna buy from Drebin 

I'm fighting Liquid now, act 5 - End. Thing is so fucking hard.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 15, 2008)

That fight was so fucking brilliant. [even if mainly for the setup]


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

But when you can't do it, and it pisses you off. It doesn't seem so cool


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'm gonna buy from Drebin
> 
> I'm fighting Liquid now, act 5 - End. Thing is so fucking hard.



that fight is 1 of the most awesome things i have experienced in gameplay 

the switching of music was just epic although i wanted them to play snake eater through out

and dan what happened to your post count


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

The switch of music and fighting styles/stances/camera angles are just fucking awesome.

It really shows the change MGS has gone through.

--

Anyway I'm tired now so I'm gonna do the fight in the morning


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

scared liquid will whoop your ass


----------



## Tawsie (Jul 15, 2008)

The fight with Liquid at the end is, in my opinion, the best fight in the Metal Gear Solid series. It has an amazing build up as well, you see Snake crawling through three corridors lined with micro wave emitters, reducing his OctoCamo to shreds, as the screen cuts in half and you see the struggles of everyone else, just trying to get Snake enough time to get there, to end it all. That was the best section of any game for me.

However, how did Raiden lose his second arm?


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2008)

Tawsie said:


> The fight with Liquid at the end is, in my opinion, the best fight in the Metal Gear Solid series. It has an amazing build up as well, you see Snake crawling through three corridors lined with micro wave emitters, reducing his OctoCamo to shreds, as the screen cuts in half and you see the struggles of everyone else, just trying to get Snake enough time to get there, to end it all. That was the best section of any game for me.
> 
> However, how did Raiden lose his second arm?



the arm was probably crushed by arsenal gear then he cut it again lol or maybe he bit it off


----------



## Tawsie (Jul 15, 2008)

He is crazy.
I liked his character, although I liked it in MGS2, but I liked how he changed and adapted to the not main character chair, referencing to the comedy spoof "Metal Gear Raiden: Snake Eraser". His character may have been enough to sway some minds towards him, especially with the Cyborg Ninja upgrade (joining Frank Jaeger and Olga Gurlokavich) he just reeked of coolness. Although it seemed he took a step back from the progress he made at the end of MGS2, finally becoming his own and living life how he wanted, instead, he went into depression, drunk and fled. Leaving his name and adopting his mission name, that was a backwards step. He had some good moments in the game as well, his arrival was perfectly timed. His hints leading Snake on his way to Naomi, bit by bit, informing him of the situation ahead. Then he appears to help Snake when the Gecko's come, fighting Vamp and stopping that ship with one arm. Yeah..He sure grew up.

I wonder if he will be the main character in MGS 5?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tawsie said:


> *The fight with Liquid at the end is, in my opinion, the best fight in the Metal Gear Solid series*. It has an amazing build up as well, you see Snake crawling through three corridors lined with micro wave emitters, reducing his OctoCamo to shreds, as the screen cuts in half and you see the struggles of everyone else, just trying to get Snake enough time to get there, to end it all. That was the best section of any game for me.
> 
> However, how did Raiden lose his second arm?



Cinematically, there's no contest - and I don't say that lightly, because it's a huge part of the Metal Gear Solid experience. Technically though, I wouldn't say so. My favourite boss fight in the series was probably Vulcan Raven from the first one. 

I think the fights in the first one probably top any and all others to be honest, except The End and maybe Volgin. But I've only played through MGS4 once, and on Normal at that so maybe I should give the boss fights more time.


----------



## Tawsie (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you heard the codec conversation between Otacon and Snake when he asked him how he beat Vulcan Raven?


----------



## p-lou (Jul 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Cinematically, there's no contest - and I don't say that lightly, because it's a huge part of the Metal Gear Solid experience. Technically though, I wouldn't say so. My favourite boss fight in the series was probably Vulcan Raven from the first one.
> 
> I think the fights in the first one probably top any and all others to be honest, except The End and maybe Volgin. But I've only played through MGS4 once, and on Normal at that so maybe I should give the boss fights more time.



Which Raven fight?

The End is still my favorite MGS boss.


----------



## Tawsie (Jul 16, 2008)

The Old Sniper from Snake Eater, right?
You don't actually have to fight him and he won't kill you either. He uses a Mosin Nagant, I think, and that just knocks you out, allowing you to go back for more. You can just wait a week in real life (or move the console's date forward) and The End will die of old age. Also you can take him out at the docks and the fight will be replaced with an Ocelot unit fight.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 16, 2008)

You can also kill him earlier in the game if you skip a cut scene.  That and the clock thing are both pretty cheap.  I loved the fight because there were just so many different ways to go about it.


----------



## Tawsie (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't completed Snake Eater, not gotten that far. I'll have to play through and see for myself.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Which Raven fight?
> 
> The End is still my favorite MGS boss.



Fighting in the giant fridge thing, sort of near the end. You could kill him with Stingers, C4 but I always used Nikita missiles or Claymores. I liked The End fight too, but it's much less immediate. I hated killing him non-lethally, nothing feels better than blasting the shotty behind the old fucker's back after he's made you run around a few maps.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I did
> 
> I tried to play a new game by saving on a finished game
> 
> But am I only able to do it on the difficulty mode that I completed it on or what? I tried to do Big Boss hard but after going through all the cutscenes and that bullshit I still got zip



load your finished game file  after that you choose what difficulty and thats it


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

I beat Liquid.... finally.

Man that was probably my favorite boss fight ever, so much about it was right.

All PS3 games need to be like this one..... no joke.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

i agree MGS4 was everything i expected and more 

when i finished it i was so so amazed, it had such moments i will never forget 

i was blown away


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHY THE FUCK DID HE SHOOT HIMSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm watching the Epilogue - Naked Sin cut scene now.


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WATCH IT ALL.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dan i see this is your first time finishing it


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah lol it is.....

Damn didn't expect to see Big Boss. Once these damn credits are done I'm gonna start playing thought it again. TONIGHT!

--

 my stats are horrible.

*Level: Big Boss Hard*

Total Playing Time: *21:02:58*
Continues: *30*
Alert Phases: *67*
Kills: *288*
Recovery Items Used: *50*
Weapon Types Procured:* 36*
Flashbacks Watched:* 111*
Special Items Used: *Not Used*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i agree MGS4 was everything i expected and more
> 
> when i finished it i was so so amazed, it had such moments i will never forget
> 
> i was blown away



I don't know if the fact that I played it at the end for nearly 12 hours straight made it so, but I had the same feeling. At the same time, it was depressing that I finally finished it. Good thing I kept my ear away from the hype on the net before playing it though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> I don't know if the fact that I played it at the end for nearly 12 hours straight made it so, but I had the same feeling. At the same time, it was depressing that I finally finished it. Good thing I kept my ear away from the hype on the net before playing it though.



me too i didnt spoiler myself although i tried really really hard not to do so.

now i just solo everything with the rail gun although the charge is kinda long at times but nonetheless PMCs become fodder in the face on the rail gun 

m4 custom easily the best assault rifle but it pisses me off because of its magazine its too small if only it could hold 200 bullets like that other gun  i will wild out on the PMCs

im also playing for the patriots future gun lol i heard unlimited ammo


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Tomorrow I'm gonna do a no alert no kills run through on the easiest mode.

I wanna unlock bandanna and stealth so when I play it on big boss extreme I pwn it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

no alerts no easy mode ? not a bad idea 

i want that bandana too although i dont know the use of it, also big boss facecamo  thats haxxed


----------



## p-lou (Jul 16, 2008)

vault023 said:


> no alerts no easy mode ? not a bad idea
> 
> i want that bandana too although i dont know the use of it, also big boss facecamo  thats haxxed



Bandanna, like in other MGS games, gives infinite ammo when equipped.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

bandanna will be very useful, I was always in the drebin shop buying ammo.

I wanna know does bandanna mean you don't have to reload aswell?


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2008)

p-lou said:


> Bandanna, like other MGS games, gives infinite ammo when equipped.



never played for items on the previous games 

i wont aim for that i want the big boss facecamo i will play for that instead


----------



## p-lou (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope.  You still have to reload.


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't know you still had to install stuff on your second run through.

That seems dumb.

^ never mind I'm an idiot, insdead of loading my completed save fiile and starting again from there, I was going to new game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> I didn't know you still had to install stuff on your second run through.
> 
> That seems dumb.
> 
> ^ never mind I'm an idiot, insdead of loading my completed save fiile and starting again from there, I was going to new game.



You have to install every time you switch acts.


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

Someone finally summed up my feelings about Konami's online service:

Jian


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2008)

It isn't that bad, but the whole Koname ID thing is dumb.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> I didn't know you still had to install stuff on your second run through.
> 
> That seems dumb.
> 
> ^ never mind I'm an idiot, insdead of loading my completed save fiile and starting again from there, I was going to new game.



game is too big to just play it like that thats why  

and BTW bandana is 5 mil in drebin's shop no need to kill yourself doing no alerts no kills


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Great sales for MGS4:



> includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)
> 
> *01. PS3 METAL GEAR SOLID 4: GUN OF THE PATRIOTS KONAMI 774.6K (Does not include bundles with PS3 hardware)*
> 02. NDS GUITAR HERO ON TOUR ACTIVISION 422.3K
> ...





MGS4 numba one!


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

Buy the Bandanna in Act 5 and you can get it for half price.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Buy the Bandanna in Act 5 and you can get it for half price.



o yeah that   

i will buy both bandana and stealth camo 

and great figures for the ps3 and mgs4


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, Instead of a no run no alert one, I'm gonna get loads of DP and buy them


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 17, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Buy the Bandanna in Act 5 and you can get it for half price.


If you're planning of buying stuff, bu*y* it on Act 5 *on a Wednesday*, push it and go for 70% off, lol.



L O V E L E S S said:


> Anyway, I decided to finish it and my right hand is currently shattered (damn that emotional microwave battle, HARDEST BOSS EVER btw =P) Here's my final time then:
> 
> ACT 1 - 0.28.17
> ACT 2 - 1.02.46
> ...


Well, I haven't played this game since this, I'm still looking for a way to record my gameplay.

Till then, I think I'll be going back to my PS2, specifically Shin Megami Tensei 3 FES and Zone of the Enders 2 (MGS style gameplay + mecha = love)

I'll try to go for the fastest time sometime (which is 2.31 on video, but apparently the guy that did it did a 2.28 but not recorded.) when I figure out how to record on a decent quality.


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> If you're planning of buying stuff, but it on Act 5 *on a Wednesday*, push it and go for 70% off, lol.


Wednesday, do you have to set your PS3 so the game thinks its Wednesday?


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 17, 2008)

Venom said:


> Wednesday, do you have to set your PS3 so the game thinks its Wednesday?


Well, that's good too.

Or you can actually play on a Wednesday and it'll give ya the same results. :3


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> If you're planning of buying stuff, bu*y* it on Act 5 *on a Wednesday*, push it and go for 70% off, lol.
> 
> Well, I haven't played this game since this, I'm still looking for a way to record my gameplay.
> 
> ...



Fuck's sake stop making us look bad.  

I still haven't managed to even start a second playthrough, I'll probably _never_ get that good. :/


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 18, 2008)

*FINALLY!!!!*

It's been a month since the game was released, but it was only this week that I got my hands on it. Thanks to a good friend, he lent me his unit and the game, and I'm on Act 3 and just owned Raging Raven.

It was hard for me to play the game considering that I come home so late at night from work, and the dialogues in cutscenes doesn't help to keep me awake. Hence, I end up rewatching them.

I just realized that along the way, I was spazzing like crazy. And that motorbike chase scene with EVA... that moved me to tears. It was so awesome. 

Once I finish the game, I'll post my final thoughts. So far, it's been entertaining.


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

He lent you his PS3 and MGS, hes a good friend.

Don't worry, theres more wonderful gameplay to come.


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

Can anybody else not get into MGO? I think the server's under maintenance.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 18, 2008)

^Servers couldn't handle the expansion pack/reward shop + survival mode.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 18, 2008)

It is, it was scheduled on MGO webpage xD you should read it once in awhile 

lol, kidding.

So, anyone knows how much is the expansion pack?


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Is the extension pack free?


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh my bad.

@Venom

I think it costs $15.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 18, 2008)

$15.. !!!


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't think I'll be buying that 

I like MGO, but not that much to be buying DLC.


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

Fingers crossed all this content will be on the full version of the game, so I'll just get it then seeing as I was planning on getting the full version of MGO anyway.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

It's kind of silly, if we get all the stuff from the expansions on the full disc and the expansions cost more than $60.....meh


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll hold off on getting the expansion for now. Leveled-up, box ramming skills are enough for me, and I still have to find out what the other hidden-skill does.


----------



## Face (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get into the Rewards Shop? From the moment that I got it, I haven't been able to use it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 19, 2008)

*Just finished Act 4*

I just finished Act 4. It's hard to describe whether the events in this Act get better or worse. 

Better, in the sense that going back to Shadow Moses was definitely a treat in itself and boy, controlling REX made this mecha fan scream like a fanboy in so much delight while decimating RAY. But it was also worse, in the sense that not much good is happening to Snake and the others. Snake sure is breaking down at the end of each Act, physically and mentally.

Too bad I'm kinda sleepy now and the Mission Briefing won't help me stay awake even further.

Yes, I know, I'm way behind the others, but yeah, I just had to write this to vent out the feelings I had for the game so far. 



			
				Venom said:
			
		

> He lent you his PS3 and MGS, hes a good friend.
> 
> Don't worry, theres more wonderful gameplay to come.


Yeah, he was a good friend, alright. Too bad he'll get it back once I finish it. So maybe, I can't live the full MGS4 experience until I actually buy myself one.


----------



## Dan (Jul 19, 2008)

Take your time man, I completed MGS in like 3 weeks. But I took it very slow.

I'm on Act 3 on my second run through, killed 1 person got 3 alerts only


----------



## Akira (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys, I have a question.

How do you earn Reward shop points?

I seem to have got an extra ten points despite not doing anything differently?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 19, 2008)

It seems that everyone gets a steady amount of points for free. Otherwise, you earn more by playing in Survival Mode, where players go through a series of rounds with no re-spawns. Points are earned based on how you fight.


----------



## Dan (Jul 19, 2008)

Completed it for a second time 

Gonna go onto my third run through in a min, a no alert no kills run.

PEOPLE, I dunno how the Wednesday thing works. But when its 50% off stelth and bandanna, its 2.5 million. To get that amount of drebin points you have to play the game at least three times. So you might aswell play on Liquid Easy and do a no alert no kills run.


----------



## Helix (Jul 19, 2008)

You might as well go for the Big Boss Emblem, you unlock all the good stuff by doing just one run on a really hard mode.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 19, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Fuck's sake stop making us look bad.
> 
> I still haven't managed to even start a second playthrough, I'll probably _never_ get that good. :/


I'm not even that good ^^ There looooads more better people out there. =P It's not exactly perfect, and that was my very first go of Extreme, if I kept on playing I might've been able to shave a hecka more time if I keep finding ways to.

Anyway, you should. The 2nd playthrough is the best, you get to start off with all your weapons from your past playthrough. :3



Venom said:


> Completed it for a second time
> 
> Gonna go onto my third run through in a min, a no alert no kills run.
> 
> *PEOPLE, I dunno how the Wednesday thing works. But when its 50% off stelth and bandanna, its 2.5 million.* To get that amount of drebin points you have to play the game at least three times. So you might aswell play on Liquid Easy and do a no alert no kills run.


If you look at Drebins shop, if you look at his info while looking around for guns (it's either L1 or L2, I forget already.) it says that on a Wednesday and another day that I also don't remember that he'll give you 20% off if you buy something.

Now, 20% off on a Wednesday + 50% off on an Act 5 run = you do the math


----------



## Athrum (Jul 19, 2008)

It's sunday, but i don't think the bonuses stack lol


----------



## Dan (Jul 20, 2008)

Meh, I ran through it on liquid easy. no kills no alerts now I got Stealth and Bandanna.

A lot quicker than getting the DB points and buying them both for 70% off.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 20, 2008)

I just got beating it for the first time *recently bought the PS3 Bundle* WOW I really enjoyed this game. I think I'm gonna try to go through it on Big Boss Extreme now.


----------



## Id (Jul 21, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> You might as well go for the Big Boss Emblem, you unlock all the good stuff by doing just one run on a really hard mode.



Or you could cheat, *cough saved file from gamefaqs cough*

no furthercomment >_>


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 21, 2008)

I could never do that, it'd just feel like I'm intentionally devaluing my purchase. :/


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 22, 2008)

The naked monkey was cool lol is it me or did the cutscenes take  forever =/


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2008)

Uchiha~Madara said:


> The naked monkey was cool lol is it me or did the cutscenes take  forever =/



Cutscenes are notoriously long in every mgs...


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

I won't sugarcoat it. This made me jump:

Link removed


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I won't sugarcoat it. This made me jump:
> 
> Part 5



wow  havent seen this


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I won't sugarcoat it. This made me jump:
> 
> Part 5



Yeah it's kind of creepy. I think it's those black robots that appear in the Big Mama cutscene, they were wearing a jumpcoat too.


----------



## Tawsie (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, it is those black robots, they also follow you whilst you are tracking down Naomi. They are behind the hedge where the soldier is taking a toilet over the edge of the bridge.


----------



## Id (Jul 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to the blu ray documenter of MGS4? Its the one that came with the bundle, its on youtube....but yeah its on youtube >_<


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 25, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> Links aren't that fast, but I got it earlier on.
> 
> [DLMURL="http://rpg.mopoo.com/rpgyy/Metal%20Gear%20Solid%204%20OST%20-%20Disc%201.rar"]Disc 1[/DLMURL]
> [DLMURL="http://rpg.mopoo.com/rpgyy/Metal%20Gear%20Solid%204%20OST%20-%20Disc%202%7BGFCA-99%7D.rar"]Disc 2[/DLMURL]
> ...


Awesome. Thanks a bunch. Reps on your way.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 25, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I won't sugarcoat it. This made me jump:
> 
> Link removed



 ... thats kinda creepy.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 25, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> I won't sugarcoat it. This made me jump:
> 
> Link removed



That's quite scary. 
I didn't notice.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 26, 2008)

Now that I think of it, yeah, that vid is something. I presume no one ever thought something was following Snake while he was following somebody else. 

And here's some very impressive REX vs RAY vid. Total pwnage, I say.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5__NCCDtsk[/YOUTUBE]

I swear I stayed long at this part because I kept on getting decimated by RAY and yeah, I think I enjoyed controlling REX a little too much. 

And in the same light, an impressive run of the final brawl-out. Apparently, the guy playing in those vids has definitely played the game more than twice, if anything.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xc8gudJr334[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 26, 2008)

MGO Question; Hi I was wondering how much reward point you guys got when the new patch(1.11) was released! does everyone get 510-RP(Reward Points) as a bonus? because I have 510-RP without playing^^ and does anyone know when we will be able to trade those points on the Reward Shop?

LS^^


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I swear I stayed long at this part because I kept on getting decimated by RAY and yeah, I think I enjoyed controlling REX a little too much.



i decimated him twice in less than 2 minutes on different settings 

it wasnt on easy BTW  normal and hard not big boss hard though


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

@Legendary Saiyan
The same thing happened with me, I seem to be getting reward points out of nowhere , I think it's just you get 10 a day or something. I don't know when we'll be able to use the points though, since Konami's servers have been under a lot of pressure lately.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't you need to buy the Gene expansion to be able to use the reward points?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 26, 2008)

Fenrir; I see, that answers my question ^^

Athrum; Ain't the Gene expansion few maps and a new character slot AND Meryl and Akiba playable? I don't have it so I don't know 

LS^^


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah the Gene expansion has three new maps, "Surivival mode" and Akiba and Meryl. Also, I'm pretty sure you can spend reward points without buying the expansion because before Konami's server was crippled by more than four people playing MGS4 at the same time I was able to access the shop even though I didn't actually buy anything.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't bought the Gene Expansion, but I remember that I saw the survival mode yesterday so I don't think that Survival is a part of the Gene Expansion, but that it is a part of the new patch 1.11! :S

LS^^


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2008)

codec easter eggs


----------



## Athrum (Jul 26, 2008)

Lol, i saw a lot of those but some were news to me.

"Those french rations were nice. Delicieux!" xD rofl
"Snake you're the shit!"


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2008)

But you were all like "OH, I had to take out that helicopter...." Real cool. Like it was nothing.


LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 26, 2008)

dunno if this had been posted, but it's Metal Gear related, and I found it humorous.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 26, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Lol, i saw a lot of those but some were news to me.
> 
> "Those french rations were nice. Delicieux!" xD rofl
> *"Snake you're the shit!"*





Kenshin said:


> *But you were all like "OH, I had to take out that helicopter...." Real cool. Like it was nothing.*
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOOL



Those were my fav ones too XD

LS^^


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2008)

How do you get Easter Eggs, I've played it 5 times and I've had none


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2008)

Just try to do different things instead on your second playthrough. Whenever something distinctive happens, try calling someone on the codec or when new gameplay elements are introduced, e.g the bike chase and the Octocamo suit.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 27, 2008)

Completed was a great game was like a 1 hour video at the end


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Just try to do different things instead on your second playthrough. Whenever something distinctive happens, try calling someone on the codec or when new gameplay elements are introduced, e.g the bike chase and the Octocamo suit.


Ite cool, I'll try some stuff different.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> How do you get Easter Eggs, I've played it 5 times and I've had none


It's easy, just pull up your codec every time you get to a new place, or when you do something new out of the blue. xD

Shadow Moses and Outer Haven are the best places for Codec Easter Eggs, imo. =P


By the way, I was wondering how you managed to get rid of your Ninja Rank? 0.o


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> It's easy, just pull up your codec every time you get to a new place, or when you do something new out of the blue. xD
> 
> Shadow Moses and Outer Haven are the best places for Codec Easter Eggs, imo. =P


Lol, I only use the codec when it brings it up automatically. But I'll try some different stuff and try new things.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jul 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> Lol, I only use the codec when it brings it up automatically. But I'll try some different stuff and try new things.


Yeah, it's essential to do that if you're doing a speed run and shave a hecka time off.

But definitely try using the codec whenever you're in a new place and Otacon (and sometimes Rose, too) will always have something new to say. When you've contacted them enough and they seem to be repeating everything they've said before, that means it's time to move on to a new place and repeat the process. xD

Do this on a non-serious playthrough, though. So your time isn't affected. ^^


----------



## Athrum (Jul 27, 2008)

So we kinda need the Gene expansion to play the survival mode. That means we can't get any extra survival points without dishing €15. Meh sucks to upgrade the game to 1.11 for nothing.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 27, 2008)

You get explosive Cardboard-box skills; that's more than enough for me. Still considering getting the expansion pack though, if only for the new maps.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 27, 2008)

lol..... Snake is the shit!


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2008)

America for the win 
Snake, you're the shit!!


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 29, 2008)

I was wondering if you guys still think that there will be a possible Metal Gear: Ocelot game. It could maybe span from Snake eater too guns of the patriots. I already know there will be another Metal Gear game and Hideo Kojima wont be exactly making.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 29, 2008)

Been meaning to come here...

Yo Insomniac, what's shakin'???

Btw, what was your favorite part of the game???


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 29, 2008)

Only played an hour yet...need to pay more .


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 29, 2008)

America For the Win.


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 30, 2008)

blakstealth said:


> America For the Win.



???   America???? Can you eat that ??


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> Only played an hour yet...*need to pay more* .


You must have a lot money to throw away


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> You must have a lot money to throw away



 I hate typo's.....but I need to pay more attention to my free time, so I can pLay more  .


----------



## Even (Jul 30, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> ???   America???? Can you eat that ??



t'is a quote from a codec convo in the game


----------



## Face (Aug 2, 2008)

I just tried to get Big Boss Emblem and it was so difficult it took me two days to get past Act 1. Right now I'm fighting Laughing Octopus and my phsyc gauge is low as well as my health. I was wondering which part did you guys find most difficult in the whole game when trying to get Big Boss Emblem?


----------



## Athrum (Aug 2, 2008)

The motorcycle chase


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 3, 2008)

Is it just me or you get hit randomly on the motorcycle chase scene? 

Or maybe I was just having too much fun watching the scene more than shooting?


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm not even there yet !!!


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 3, 2008)

CellB9 said:


> I just tried to get Big Boss Emblem and it was so difficult it took me two days to get past Act 1. Right now I'm fighting Laughing Octopus and my phsyc gauge is low as well as my health. I was wondering which part did you guys find most difficult in the whole game when trying to get Big Boss Emblem?


Is this a fresh gameplay or do you already all have your equipment? ^^

New gameplay or loaded, you should've gotten the Muna in your inventory, you can use that for Psyche recovery. The 2 ipod songs that recover your health should help, too.

If you don't have either of those, try setting your PS3 clock forward by one week, that should work as well. =]


As for the hardest part, well. Obviously it's going to be Act 3. The countless times I wanted to throw my controller at my TV. Good times, good times.


----------



## Face (Aug 3, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Is this a fresh gameplay or do you already all have your equipment? ^^
> 
> New gameplay or loaded, you should've gotten the Muna in your inventory, you can use that for Psyche recovery. The 2 ipod songs that recover your health should help, too.
> 
> ...



I'm actually playing for the third time. I thought the hardest part would be Act 3, and I guess I was right. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 4, 2008)

Dude, if you thought ACT 1 is hard on BBE, wait till you get to the motorcycle chase in ACT 3! Only luck will get you through that one, it took me two hours to get past it. If you want to make your life easier, get the Solar gun, it will make ACT 3 easier. Also, smoke grenades help stop the enemy from firing at you. Use them a lot.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a question.

In the credits, Kojima is credited to be the "voice of God". Just when did we hear him "talk", that is, if he ever did?


----------



## Klavіer (Aug 4, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I have a question.
> 
> In the credits, Kojima is credited to be the "voice of God". Just when did we hear him "talk", that is, if he ever did?



The 'Voice of God' is a term that basically refers to the creator of the series or the 'God'. It probably doesn't mean more than that unless he did actually voice someone in game.


----------



## Feri (Aug 5, 2008)

is it true that meryl marrys the diarea guy ? that shits in his pants?

I dont have so game 
thats why i ask


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

Feri said:


> is it true that meryl marrys the diarea guy ? that shits in his pants?
> 
> I dont have so game
> thats why i ask



Yes                 .


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 6, 2008)

Diarea Guy, i lol'd a bit.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2008)

akiba is a cool guy 



dspr8_rugged said:


> I have a question.
> 
> In the credits, Kojima is credited to be the "voice of God". Just when did we hear him "talk", that is, if he ever did?



that surprised me too, i thought i had missed something


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 6, 2008)

But isn't Kojima the ultimate Kami???


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 6, 2008)

... I always get amused, by the fact that people will play the game; then say they didn't understand the story. How can you sit there, and say that you don't understand the story; were you or were you not awake while playing the game...

[Brakes out the Chainsaw] Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

[1] Metal Gear Solid (3) Snake Eater 
(1964)

Covered the events that led to the rise of Big Boss, the end of the Philosophers and introduced the player to the people responsible for
the creation of The Patriots in (1970)

[2] Metal Gear Solid (3.5) Portable OPS
(1970)

Covered the events in South America that led to the retirement of FOX
Big Boss creating the Merc compounds in Africa & Central Asia & the Rise
of the Patriots

[3 + 4] Metal Gear 1 & Metal Gear 2
(1995, 1999)

Covered the events of Big Boss's failed Coup d'etat against the Patriots & subsequent death at the hands of his own clone Solid Snake

[5] Metal Gear Solid
(2005)

Covered the events at Shadow Moses island were FOXHOUND under the command of Liquid Snake saught to use the Patriots Metal Gear REX unit
against them. But Liquid's plan was foiled by Solid Snake


----------



## Akira (Aug 6, 2008)

^And the point of this was?


Save your effort for something a little more meaningful instead of preaching to idiots (People who play MGS and don't understand the story not NF ).


----------



## Face (Aug 7, 2008)

I did it, I got Big Boss Emblem. 03:38:06


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm working on getting a speedy BBE run. Currently on Raging Raven.


----------



## eD (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow! You guys are fast!

I got my game last week and I'm still in Act4... I don't want to finish it. I don't want it to end!


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like I'll be getting mine around 3 hours 10 minutes mark.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2008)

Quick question you guys

Am I the only one who got betrayed by the Resistance member you follow in Act 3?

It was freaky while I'm tailing 'em he runs away from me while we in the lilpark area and says "There's your terrorist!" and throws a grenade


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 9, 2008)

i am seriously considering getting a PS3 just for this game




that and for Gran Turismo 5......


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Quick question you guys
> 
> Am I the only one who got betrayed by the Resistance member you follow in Act 3?
> 
> It was freaky while I'm tailing 'em he runs away from me while we in the lilpark area and says "There's your terrorist!" and throws a grenade



That happened to me as well. 
Too many times for my own good. 
First when he spotted me at the start, then like twice after he switched his clothing. I didn't realise. 

Terrible.


----------



## Athrum (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh by the way, MGO was released as a standalone in Japan, the blu ray costs around $17 and doesn't bring anything new, so for the people that were waiting for the blu ray with new maps instead of buying the Gene Expansion, sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Quick question you guys
> 
> Am I the only one who got betrayed by the Resistance member you follow in Act 3?
> 
> It was freaky while I'm tailing 'em he runs away from me while we in the lilpark area and says "There's your terrorist!" and throws a grenade



Wow, that's interesting I didn't know something like that could happen.


----------



## Vault (Aug 10, 2008)

Ike said:


> Wow, that's interesting I didn't know something like that could happen.



he does  

when he pisses on those statues he hids for a while then throws a grenade  i got nabbed for that the first time


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh I wish I had fun with that resistance tailing thing. I was so focused on finishing the game that I didn't have fun looking for Easter eggs and stuff.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Quick question you guys
> 
> Am I the only one who got betrayed by the Resistance member you follow in Act 3?
> 
> It was freaky while I'm tailing 'em he runs away from me while we in the lilpark area and says "There's your terrorist!" and throws a grenade


But then again, that dude got CQC'd. Snake gets his revenge anyway.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Oh I wish I had fun with that resistance tailing thing. I was so focused on finishing the game that I didn't have fun looking for Easter eggs and stuff.
> 
> 
> But then again, that dude got CQC'd. Snake gets his revenge anyway.



I'm curious can I CQC ass while I'm trailing him too 

He is pissing me off so goddamn much

Or can I put him to sleep?


----------



## Vault (Aug 11, 2008)

i felt like bursting him at times  he really pisses me off 

and i use the rail gun on the helicopters


----------



## Id (Aug 14, 2008)

from gamefaqs. 




> Snake: I killed a metal gear, lit my dad on fire, killed another metal gear and then rode in it!
> 
> Raiden: Oh yeah? I killed twenty of em and then killed my adoptive father in a sword fight.....while hearing my psychotic AI girlfriend b**** at me!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 16, 2008)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:


> i am seriously considering getting a PS3 just for this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would go for it  pek!!!


----------



## Vault (Aug 16, 2008)

sketch have you finally finished it ?


----------



## Sketchy (Aug 16, 2008)

vault023 said:


> sketch have you finally finished it ?



No I fail when it comes at investing quality time in myself ..... everytime I turn on the ps3 either my twinbrother or other little brother begins to nag .


----------



## Athrum (Aug 16, 2008)

I still can't get the damned Scarab emblem, argghhhhh


----------



## Helix (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't know if anyone posted this yet, but it's incredible.

Metal Gear Fingers!

24 1/2


----------



## Fig Tree (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a question that's been bugging me: does anyone know if the version of the theme that plays with the final score sheet, before the emblem and after all of the credits is available in its full version somewhere? 

Thanks!


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2008)

*dspr8_rugged:* It's funny cuz it's true.


----------



## Id (Sep 27, 2008)

*Hideo Kojima MGS4 Afterthoughts*
Link removed


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 28, 2008)

These two got my attention in that interview.


			
				Hideo Kojima said:
			
		

> I have to say that I'm really looking forward to seeing the staff come back and to hear all of their new ideas. I'm really excited about that. *This year, or next year, they will have tons of experience that they can utilize in MGS5 if they want*.


He is planning an MGS5, alright...



			
				Hideo Kojima said:
			
		

> *Well, I want to create something new, and it's difficult to explain since no one's seen it before.* I don't know if it would sell very well. I've been warming this up for a long time, and I keep thinking that I'll try this idea. But ideas always change, so I really don't know what the final outcome will be.


...but then again, he is thinking of something new. 

And Kojima sure is a hard boss. I can't see myself working under him.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 28, 2008)

SO MGS5 is confirmed.. but he's not gonna be involved in it as much as before.. unless him team fails him.  I hope they fail so he will work on it more.


----------



## Athrum (Sep 28, 2008)

MGS 5 has been confirmed since the release date of MGS4, a little bit earlier perhaps..


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 29, 2008)

For anyone with a European PSN, there's actually a new trailer out. Kinda weird I know.

Oh, and I 100% completed the game within June month


----------



## Memos (Sep 29, 2008)

has anyone heard of the rumour that MGS4 will update with a new ending on December 12th?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2008)

^ What? A new ending? Source?


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 29, 2008)

aqnyone know how to get altair suit


----------



## Athrum (Sep 29, 2008)

don't get caught and kill a lot of people with the knife


----------



## The Boss (Sep 29, 2008)

^ CQC more than 50 PMC.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 29, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> has anyone heard of the rumour that MGS4 will update with a new ending on December 12th?



Yeah I heard it. It's rumor as of right now.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 30, 2008)

New ending?

If it were true, what for? I know that the last parts were rather anti-climatic despite having a good resolution at the end, but I'm contented with it.


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 30, 2008)

Finally completed it on Solid Normal last week!

(only took me 20+ hours hehe)


----------



## Athrum (Sep 30, 2008)

Mmm i don't think there will be another ending but that answer about the trophies makes it look like there will be a patch for them or something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Akira (Sep 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT




Whoa, this is interesting...


----------



## Athrum (Sep 30, 2008)

wow, talk about milking the cow


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 30, 2008)

Killua said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT



they must have something new or something


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 30, 2008)

Could be something new.
Could be just some trailer/stage event celebrating the success of MGS4.
Could be anything... I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Sep 30, 2008)

I admit, that caught my attention. I'm interested if we're going to see something new for MGS4. And if there is, what the hell would it be?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 30, 2008)

I highly doubt it, Konami probably didn't have anything else to capture people's attention


----------



## Even (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe some new content perhaps?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 1, 2008)

MGO New Expansion Confirmed for TGS


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not really surprised to hear an expansion for MGO. But when they say MGS4 is going to make an apperance for TGS, of course, fans will speculate to no end.

By the mag-shot, am I safe to presume that MGO players will have control of Liquid and Mei Ling?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 1, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> By the mag-shot, am I safe to presume that MGO players will have control of Liquid and *Mei Ling*?


One can dream. 

Anyways, Raiden is coming up soon.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 2, 2008)

RAIDEN!!!!!!!!!!!! pek YES PLZ!


----------



## Athrum (Oct 2, 2008)

Dirty Harry said:


> One can dream.
> 
> Anyways, the MEME expansion is slated to include Raiden.



Where did you get that info? On Famitsu it only says you get Ocelot and Mei Ling


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

looks cool cant w8 2 play the new maps


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 2, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Where did you get that info? On Famitsu it only says you get Ocelot and Mei Ling


This source-material is dated back to the 14th of September.


> In the latest issue of Dengeki Playstation (a Japanese gaming magazine), Kojima Productions has revealed the MEME Expansion Pack for Metal Gear Online. Details of what this Expansion Pack is set to include can be found below!
> 
> Three New Maps
> -A snow map. Some people are saying the snowfield where you battle a certain boss in MGS4, others are saying High Ice from MGO Classic.
> ...


----------



## Blinus (Oct 2, 2008)

*MGS4 Online problem, HALP*

I'm not stuck at a certain point, so I figured this was the right place to ask, and since GameFAQs is being as helpful as a dead cow's fart, I ask help for the following:

I'm trying to play Metal Gear Online, and I went through the whole far-too-long process, and when I finally get ready to join a game, I get a message claiming that my Game ID is already in play.

...

What the fuck.

Should I totally wipe all MGS4 related stuff from the PS3 or is there an easier way?

Thanx.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well it doesnt state there that it is Raiden. And with the scans from Famitsu i highly doubt we will see him in the expansion.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 2, 2008)

..
Hurm, to clarify- eh, I don't care about him. Mei Ling, please.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to make things a little more Clearer the expansion will include those new maps and Mei Ling and Liquid as playable characters in MGO. There is no Raiden from what i've seen so far.


Source:Link removed




Toffeeman said:


> Finally completed it on Solid Normal last week!
> 
> (only took me 20+ hours hehe)



Did you Rike it?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 3, 2008)

No Raiden... why would they give you Mei Ling before Raiden.. come on Kojima.. where the fan service for us chicks...  Fak you kojima.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll give you fanservice 

Mei Ling's gonna KICK ASS

Ocelot's gonna be like 'Activate it' and the enemy team loses


----------



## The Boss (Oct 3, 2008)

I want Raiden.  This is unfair.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah maybe Liquid has a SOP Destab like ability xD


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 3, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> Just to make things a little more Clearer the expansion will include those new maps and *Mei Ling and Liquid as playable characters in MGO*. There is no Raiden from what i've seen so far.


Now, of all people, why Mei Ling? 



			
				Killua said:
			
		

> Ocelot's gonna be like 'Activate it' and the enemy team loses


Now that's awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 3, 2008)

Mei Ling gets the Soliton Radar. We all lose.


----------



## GodlyPower (Oct 3, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 4, 2008)

A percentage of the posters in this thread have already found that out.

And for me, that's the most disturbing thing ever.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 4, 2008)

I still lol every time I see it. Old man Yaoi.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Oct 6, 2008)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Now, of all people, why Mei Ling?



Kojima being perverted as usual didn't you see johnny's attraction to her @$$ 

I bet that 99% of players will try to get behind or t-bag whomever playing as Mei ling and kojima will laugh his ass off and love every minute of it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2008)

I miss the Solatan Radar...its like technology went backwards...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Kojima being perverted as usual didn't you see johnny's attraction to her @$$
> 
> I bet that 99% of players will try to get behind or t-bag whomever playing as Mei ling and kojima will laugh his ass off and love every minute of it


Having said that, just imagine if Naomi Hunter becomes a playable MGO character.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been hearing talk about MGS5, does this hold any truth?


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 7, 2008)

Jay Blaze said:


> I've been hearing talk about MGS5, does this hold any truth?



From what I gather Kojima only said that this was Solid Snakes last game.  So, there is a possibility that there could be an MGS5.  I don't think there is any info or anything yet.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. A MGS5 would be great nonetheless though.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I though Kojima confirmed MGS5? But it's not in production yet.... or they are just thinking about the concept and all?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe just the concept. The guys at KP need a long break after MGS4, as Kojima said.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2008)

So it's gonna happen right? I heard they were gonna take _or_ is taking 6 months off.. and when the guys return to work, they are gonna discus the concept for MGS5.. and Kojima will help, but he wont be in it as much.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, we wouldn't know for sure. I think Kojima isn't going to get death threats this time around since he was able to finish his own story.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2008)

Well... when I read the interview with him, to me it seems like it's gonna happen... but he just doesn't want to be involved... unless he really has too. 

Someone back me up. lol


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 7, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> *Kojima being perverted as usual d*idn't you see johnny's attraction to her @$$
> 
> I bet that 99% of players will try to get behind or t-bag whomever playing as Mei ling and kojima will laugh his ass off and love every minute of it



one of the reasons why I love his games


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 7, 2008)

shoko86 said:


> Well... when I read the interview with him, to me it seems like it's gonna happen... but he just doesn't want to be involved... unless he really has too.
> 
> Someone back me up. lol



I also have read something along the lines of that he was done with the series, but someone else could take over or something to that affect.  It has been a while sense I have read much on the MGS series though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah that's what he said, but go to Kotaku and search for "Kojima's Afterthoughts" on more on the matter.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

Started playing MGS4 about a week and a half ago, since it took me a while to finish playing MGSPO on PSP since I would get lazy. I'm currently on Act 4 facing Crying Wolf. I can definitely say that MGS4 is one of the best video games I have ever played in terms of gameplay, it has the best graphics handsdown on the PS3 (Uncharted was the best in graphics before this IMO), and it has one of the most amazing stories ever. It has this movie-like feel (coincidently Uncharted felt like that too xD)



Juggernaut said:


> I also have read something along the lines of that he was done with the series, but someone else could take over or something to that affect.  It has been a while sense I have read much on the MGS series though.


Last I heard, Kojima said he wouldn't mind staying as producer for another MGS game, but that he only wants to focus on the production and not handle the story.


----------



## Dan (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna start another campaign on this game.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 9, 2008)

Just saw the .

Apparently, Mei Ling can call a bombardment and she has a weird gun. And whoever said that Liquid has "Activate it!" as a trump card - damn, you got it right. And it's even scarier if he utilizes Guns of the Patriots during a gunfight.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

^ That would be me 

My predictions are awesome. Mei Ling is kinda overpowered though


----------



## The Boss (Oct 9, 2008)

The alligator cap is faking WIN!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 9, 2008)

The Afro is fucking win. 



Killua said:


> Mei Ling is kinda overpowered though


I'd presume that Mei Ling is pretty weak as a playable character. I guess that bombardment thing is to compensate for that weakness.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, she can find people through walls.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing the E. Locating grenade can't do, though. Still, can't wait to spam that SOP taunt of hers.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 9, 2008)

I think this expansion will be hot when released then go into oblivion kinda like the other one, hardly anyone plays with the new maps..


----------



## RodMack (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know what abilities the Beauty FaceCamos have, if any?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2008)

I waaannntttt!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG, Where'd you find it ?


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2008)

Selling on ebay
Here

Those signatures are from Kojima and Yumi Kikuchi, when the guy offered the PS3 to Kojima for him to sign, Kojima was like OO!


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn, I WANT T_T


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats damn sexy..  I wants it! 7K!


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

If I was rich


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 22, 2008)

lol same that is like the greatest PS3 known to man!!!


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2008)

Athrum said:


> Selling on ebay
> Here


That's a shitload of money for an awesome looking modded PS3.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

That's not a lot of money for that PS3


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Oct 22, 2008)

That thing is awesome.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

It almost re-definition the word awesome.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, for a PS3 I do like it allot, my now if only that awesome look would magically give it more than 5 or so good games.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 22, 2008)

One of the most awesome games known to man


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2008)

It's going for 11k right now.. is that even possible?  I mean it's awesome and shit but I don't think its worth 11k. 

I rather take that 11k and hire Kojima to come party with me for an hour.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> Yes, for a PS3 I do like it allot, my now if only that awesome look would magically give it more than 5 or so good games.



 That can be said again


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 24, 2008)

Holy shit. That PS3 is the most awesome thing I've seen in a long time! 
I wish it was mine!

Man MGS4 doesn't let me play anything else. 
I've completed the story twice and I'm going for Big Boss Emblem and I am currently in the beginning of Act 2 on that run. Have you guys gotten the BBE?


----------



## Freija (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, like 7 times 


My record is 2.34


----------



## The Boss (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm working on it.  Currently on super easy mode to get DP and unlock all that I need for BBE run.  It's taking me a while cuz I only play the game 2-3 hrs a month.  Sucks cuz I gotta get use the controllers again every time.

The no alert thing is killing me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Yeah, like 7 times
> 
> 
> My record is 2.34


Well shit I did it LOOOONG before you


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 24, 2008)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> Yes, for a PS3 I do like it allot, my now if only that awesome look would magically give it more than 5 or so good games.



If you can't find more than 5 games on the PS3 that are 'good' to you, u simply got the wrong console. Get a _Wii_.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Oct 28, 2008)

This baby was sold for 17 fucking thousands  I can't believe it  someone hold me


----------



## Athrum (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah we were kinda following the deal  17k is a lot of cash, i'll would buy some pretty decent hookers with that xD


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2008)

.. and again, I rather party with Kojima with that 17K..   ... and get him to sign my normal PS3.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 29, 2008)

As awesome as that PS3 mod is, I would never pay that much for it.


----------



## Even (Oct 29, 2008)

17k??? 
If only I had that much money....


----------



## RodMack (Nov 2, 2008)

Whoever bought that PS3 must've been rich as fuck.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 3, 2008)

That or has an incredibly big credit limit on his Visa and will suffer by paying it off with great interest.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 3, 2008)

I love MGS and all, but i would never pay that much for an PS3. There's much better ways to spend your money even if your rich enough to actually buy that PS3.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> .. and again, I rather party with Kojima with that 17K..   ... and get him to sign my normal PS3.



you sir are awesome


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2008)

FAKING RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!! Am I the only one who dislike Raiden's ending??


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 9, 2008)

Any fan of the series appreciates Raiden's ending.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2008)

Killua said:


> Any fan of the series appreciates Raiden's ending.



Ummm.. no. I think not. 

Whats so sweet about Rose lying to Raiden.. and kept lying til the very end to save her sorry ass while he's fighting for his own? At the end, she was like... "LOL I made all those lies to save my ass, and this kid is really yours! Sorry about that. I love you Jack! Lets get back together!" 

It's pissed me off that people think his ending was "a good ending for a hero." They obviously haven't played MGS2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 9, 2008)

You picked up MGS2 after 4 or what? 

She didn't want to lie, she had to.


----------



## Dan (Nov 9, 2008)

Man, I need to replay MGS4 with my DS3.

I kinda forgot the story line


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2008)

*Killua:* Yeah she had to lie to save her sorry ass.. uh huh. She didn't have to lie. She choose to. It was her "job". Fuck you Rose. 

No, I've always been displease with Raiden ending.  I just never really talked about it cuz people were so happy about it.  I faking RAAAGE when I saw it for the first time though. 

*Venom*: DS3 eh?? 


.. and uh enjoy this post.  

.. _Idiotic dings_...


----------



## GAR Kamina (Nov 9, 2008)

Raiden deserves a good ending after all what he did and gone through, and about the lying SHOKO you're the first one to know that you must lie sometimes to protect someone right "hint" Itachi "hint"



Venom said:


> Man, I need to replay MGS4 with my DS3.
> 
> I kinda forgot the story line



You should play it with the DS3, the only benefit of sixaxsis is when mantis go bat-shit crazy saying NO RUMBLE


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> *Killua:* Yeah she had to lie to save her sorry ass.. uh huh. She didn't have to lie. She choose to. It was her "job". Fuck you Rose.
> 
> No, I've always been displease with Raiden ending.  I just never really talked about it cuz people were so happy about it.  I faking RAAAGE when I saw it for the first time though.



Yeah, fuck you Itachi


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah Itachi is a liar too..  ... But AT LEAST HE DIDN'T GO "LOL SORRY SAUCE! LETS BE BROS AGAIN!!! AND THE WORLD IS OK!" 

And what was rose trying to protect? Herself? The ugly kid who looks nothing like Raiden?  Fuck you Rose.

lol comparing Itachi to Rose. There is a very big difference.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2008)

No, you're just a delusional fangirl.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2008)

Sure     thing


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> Ummm.. no. I think not.
> 
> Whats so sweet about Rose lying to Raiden.. and kept lying til the very end to save her sorry ass while he's fighting for his own? At the end, she was like... "LOL I made all those lies to save my ass, and this kid is really yours! Sorry about that. I love you Jack! Lets get back together!"
> 
> It's pissed me off that people think his ending was "a good ending for a hero." They obviously haven't played MGS2.



So tell the truth get her and the kid killed and Raiden has nothing to come back to. Smart. And even I can see blaring resemblance between the kid and Raiden and I'm damn near blind.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Nov 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> So tell the truth get her and the kid killed and Raiden has nothing to come back to. Smart. And even I can see blaring resemblance between the kid and Raiden and I'm damn near blind.


I already told Shoko that and I agree with you but all of you must admit that Rose is one fucking annoying bitch since MGS2 

Your bunny sig is one sick picture, looks like he came straight from Silent Hill


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok so you meet this one girl and later found out she was a total lie to the very cell.. and you think its ok to just forget about it cuz she really fell in love with you? ... Ok then.

Maybe it's different from my perspective since I've been in a similar situation. Call it delusional fangirling or what ever you like to make you feel better.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

The colonel was protecting her. This is the way of espionage. If Rose told the truth she would be a liability. Jack(Raiden's) enemies would have taken her hostage and their child hostage. Don't be stupid. I taught you better than that Shohoe!


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 13, 2008)

lol shoko got owned 

i just completed MGS4 again after completing 1, 2, 3 and know i actually get the story!

The most annoying ending of all in MGS4 is that you dont know what snake does for the rest of his short life!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2008)

^ No I think not. It's just from a different perspective. But I wont try to convince you guys.  And you guys wont change my mind either. 

Anywho, there's a rumor with no source (lol) that Konami might release a Down loadable version of an alternative ending around Dec. 12.. cuz that marks 6 months after the game came out. So... an ending where snake dies? Who knows, but I want some new MGS stuff to quince my thirst.  SO here's to hoping it's true.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 13, 2008)

It's false. Konami's officially stated nothing's coming.


----------



## Akira (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh god:


----------



## GAR Kamina (Nov 15, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Oh god:



I was going to post it but you beat me to it 

Solid Snake pulling he 

The funny thing is he did all this without having the Octocam 

And to think that some stupid people were making fun of the Metal gear series for using the box as an espionage tool by calling it silly and retarded 

Well They got pwned Metal Gear style :rofl, Fission Mailed


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2008)

hahahahahaha, that is so fucking epic!!!!! GENIOUS!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> I was going to post it but you beat me to it
> 
> Solid Snake pulling he
> 
> ...



Who needs Octocamo? 

There are other superior games to MGS4 bitches


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

you livershit scum your butthurtness knows no bounds


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh shut up Chelfag

Metal Gear Solid > Metal Gear Solid 4
Liverpool > Chelsea

CANON FACT


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

MGS is more of an experience than 4 i know 

and that last comment is bullshit and after seeing it, i have a sudden urge to merk the first livershit supporter i see


----------



## Athrum (Nov 18, 2008)

MU»»»»»»»»»»Chelsea and Liverpool


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

Athrum said:


> MU??????????Chelsea and Liverpool



get the fuck outta here  

manure fan i see


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 18, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> Ummm.. no. I think not.
> 
> Whats so sweet about Rose lying to Raiden.. and kept lying til the very end to save her sorry ass while he's fighting for his own? At the end, she was like... "LOL I made all those lies to save my ass, and this kid is really yours! Sorry about that. I love you Jack! Lets get back together!"
> 
> It's pissed me off that people think his ending was "a good ending for a hero." They obviously haven't played MGS2.



the ending was alright. not the greatest, but still adequate


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2008)

*Man escapes prison in a box, MGS style*




> PS3 Fanboy - Here's a curious incident in Willich, Germany that sounds suspiciously like something out of Metal Gear Solid: a 42-year old Turkish man that was serving a seven-year sentence climbed into a 150cm x 120cm (about 59" x 47") cardboard box and was successful in getting himself delivered out of jail. When an express courier came to the prison to pick up some inmate-produced merchandise, the box containing the prisoner was also loaded onto the truck. As soon as the truck passed through the prison gates, the prisoner made a run for it -- he is currently still at large.



:rofl


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 18, 2008)

Aye, posted on the last page dear Arsenal fan 

It's funny how every thread I see vault in, it ends in football 

Anyone getting MEME btw? I'm currently Hound, I need to regain my prime as I really suck these days.


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahh sorry, but thats fucking legendary right there 

Guy is fantastic. I bet he's sitting at home right now playing MGS4 trying to get more tips.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont plan on buying MEME as i did not buy Gene. Why waste 15€ in 3 maps nobody plays....meh


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 19, 2008)

Wimmenz character


----------



## GAR Kamina (Nov 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> Who needs Octocamo?


 
Benitez , when he loose all the titles this season 



Killua said:


> *There are other superior games to MGS4 bitches*


 


No there aren't Liverfool , unless you mean MGS on PS1 



Killua said:


> Wimmenz character


 
Mei ling t-bag predicting I 

:repstorm <--- This gif remind me of when Gray fox sliced Ocelot's hand


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2008)

> *US Army Invests $50 Million in Video Games *
> 
> The U.S. Army has created a video game training unit that will begin operation in 2010, and has funding for it set aside to the tune of $50 million, reports Stars and Stripes. This isn't for recruiting or marketing, but the training of its soldiers in virtual environments.
> 
> ...





lol... VR training.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 24, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Benitez , when he loose all the titles this season


Arsenal 




> No there aren't Liverfool , unless you mean MGS on PS1


Yes, MGS1. Followed by MG2: Solid Snake, then possibly MGS4 tied with 3.





> Mei ling t-bag predicting I
> 
> :repstorm <--- This gif remind me of when Gray fox sliced Ocelot's hand



Gray Fox is officially in my top 3 favorite characters through the entire series.



ItaShoko said:


> lol... VR training.



I'll 100% complete this too


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2008)

Kojima is sooo stylish. 



He needs an award for best dresser too.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 25, 2008)

Holy Shit.

I love Hideo Kojima

OMG that was a german show, why didnt i know about that, i could have seen it live


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 26, 2008)

Saw that on Youtube. Kojima is my fucking hero

"I'll make games till I die"

A TRUE PATRIOT


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 15, 2008)

so....just got this game off ebay 2days ago.....
what am i to expect??


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Epic win.  

Have you played any of the other MGS games?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> Kojima is sooo stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> He needs an award for best dresser too.



MTV life achievement game award. Yeah, he'll get a lot respect waving that thing around.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 15, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> ^ Epic win.
> 
> Have you played any of the other MGS games?



good question. im the type, that if i watch a person play a game (MG) i dont wanna play  it ne more. thats the case with previous MG's. luckily, i neva seen MGS4 at all, and i always wanted to play.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> MTV life achievement game award. Yeah, he'll get a lot respect waving that thing around.


.. but yet they manage to get him out there.  And the chick said 10 years of MGS.. FFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!! 



kingbayo said:


> good question. im the type, that if i watch a person play a game (MG) i dont wanna play  it ne more. thats the case with previous MG's. luckily, i neva seen MGS4 at all, and i always wanted to play.


So you've never seen anyone play or have played MGS? Just MG? MGS4 is a bit different from other MGS games anyways. Unlike in other MGS games, in 4 you can chose to help the rebels and have them help you. If you like cinematic games then you'll love it. Most people criticize MGS4 for having too much cut scenes, and conversions. You can still enjoy the game fully if you haven't played any of the past games.... but it's more enjoyable if you have been a fan of the series on the past.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 15, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> .. but yet they manage to get him out there.  And the chick said 10 years of MGS.. FFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!


Shit, if I got a free flight to Germany, I'd go.

And...




> Metal Gear Solid	Konami	 SLPM-86114	 *09/03/98*	 JP



If she did say MG*S*, than she was correct.


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 15, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> .. but yet they manage to get him out there.  And the chick said 10 years of MGS.. FFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!
> 
> 
> So you've never seen anyone play or have played MGS? Just MG? MGS4 is a bit different from other MGS games anyways. Unlike in other MGS games, in 4 you can chose to help the rebels and have them help you. If you like cinematic games then you'll love it. Most people criticize MGS4 for having too much cut scenes, and conversions. *You can still enjoy the game fully if you haven't played any of the past games.... but it's more enjoyable if you have been a fan of the series on the past*.



i figured that


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> .. but yet they manage to get him out there.  And the chick said 10 years of MGS.. FFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!



That was Jade Raymond, and yeah she said 10 instead of 20


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Shit, if I got a free flight to Germany, I'd go.
> And...
> 
> If she did say MG*S*, than she was correct.


MG and MGS is all a part of the same game.. It's kinda like saying Final Fantasy started at 7... and 1-6 didn't exist.  



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That was Jade Raymond, and yeah she said 10 instead of 20


 If I were Kojima I would Bitch slap her backstage.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

he probably didnt listen


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah... you're probably right about that.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

or he was like: "She is hawt, i wana bang her "


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2008)

Kojima has a wife...  ...


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> or he was like: "She is hawt, i wana bang her



More like Jade:"he is hawt, I want him to fuck me" 

Seriously she already invited him to Ubisoft studios 3-4 times 



What could it be ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope it's a remake of the original 2 Metal Gear games.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I hope it's a remake of the original 2 Metal Gear games.






Kojima  make it happen ​


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> More like Jade:"he is hawt, I want him to fuck me"
> Seriously she already invited him to Ubisoft studios 3-4 times


Exactly.  I would want his nuts too if I were her. 



> What could it be ?


At first I though it was the little power on and of button thingie for the Xbox 360.. then I looked closer..  .. oh gawd.. I hope it's something new.. and not a remake for 360.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> Exactly.  I would want his nuts too if I were her.







ItaShoko said:


> At first I though it was the little power on and of button thingie for the Xbox 360.. then I looked closer..  .. oh gawd.. I hope it's something new.. and not a remake for 360.



Since I have both PS3 and 360, I just hope its a new game or Remake of the 2 MG games on MSX  and not a Wii/PSP/DS game neither a port of MGS4 to 360


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2008)

> Since I have both PS3 and 360, I just hope its a new game or Remake of the 2 MG games on MSX and not a Wii/PSP/DS game neither a remake of MGS4


Yes having both is awesome...  .... Remake of 1 or 2 will kick me in the nuts so hard I would have a boner until the release date.  ... and I don't want PSP/Wii/DS game either.  I want a cinematic MGS game.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


>







ItaShoko said:


> Yes having both is awesome...  .... Remake of 1 or 2 will kick me in the nuts so hard I would have a boner until the release date.  ... *and I don't want PSP/Wii/DS game either.*  *I want a cinematic MGS game. *


----------



## Adonis (Dec 16, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid can be, and often is, considered a separate franchise; this is especially true when you consider huge chunks of Metal Gear 1/2 have been altered or retconned to the point those two are practically noncanon...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2008)

MG1 is more or less just like Solid, I mean you fight a tank, a helicopter and the like.

And I feel like the retcon is fine, if it is there. I barely remember the old games and the NES version was different I know.


----------



## Id (Dec 16, 2008)

Beat the game for like the 7th time. Epic fucking game...*Epic!*


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah, Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake.. Like, the second best game in the franchise after the first MGS


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Ah, Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake.. Like, the second best game in the franchise after the first MGS



Well MGS is kind of a 3D remake of Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake so if you like one you will love the other 

BTW Liverfool did you play the Demo of Resident Evil 5 :xzaru


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Exactly. But MGS beats MG2 for me, like I said 

And I don't own the portbox, so I can't play it.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Exactly. But MGS beats MG2 for me, like I said
> 
> And I don't own the portbox, so I can't play it.



MGS is the best game ever, I can't even count the number of times I finished it, like 20-30 times  (both the original and the VR edition)

Well too bad, it was awesome and had co-op online and offline, pretty good for a demo


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

I concur. I hold the first Metal Gear Solid game as my favorite game of all time, and nothing will ever take its place. It's a masterpiece. The voiceacting, the story, the bosses who I actually felt sorry for, the location, the music. 

Epic playthrough the day I turn 80, srsly.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> I concur. I hold the first Metal Gear Solid game as my favorite game of all time, and nothing will ever take its place. *It's a masterpiece. The voiceacting, the story, the bosses who I actually felt sorry for, the location, the music.*



Seriously it had Epic gameplay not to mention VA, story and music better than 99% of major Hollywood films and *Gray fucking fox* :repstorm 



Killua said:


> Epic playthrough the day I turn 80, srsly.



I will make my children play it and if they didn't like it then a major beat down will take place 

Too bad nothing will ever dream to match it b/c this gen seemed to suck ass 

Even though I own both PS3 and 360 but the only good games I enjoyed were Obviously *MGS4*  then UNCHARTED, Gears of war 2, Resistance 2 and Ninja Gaiden 2 the rest is pretty meh :taichou


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Gray Fox, one of the reasons I rank both MG1 and 2 really high. Dude. Gustava. I got really soft at that part. FUCKING KOJIMA FOR NOT MENTIONING THEM EVER AGAIN

MGS4 is the only game I've really enjoyed this year, DMC4 being the closest.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Gray Fox, one of the reasons I rank both MG1 and 2 really high. Dude. Gustava. I got really soft at that part. FUCKING KOJIMA FOR NOT MENTIONING THEM EVER AGAIN
> 
> MGS4 is the only game I've really enjoyed this year, DMC4 being the closest.



That's because you ignore the 360 and the games made ground up for it 

I think Metal Gear 2 had the best music out of all the games~


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Theme of Tara in MG1 is Legendary. But srsly, the MGS track, the ENTIRE soundtrack, is unbeatable.

Gears isn't more than shooting, shooting, gore, 13 y old Xbox Live players and pretty graphics to me. Fable I could get into, played Fable 2 with a fan, and he was disappointed.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Gray Fox, one of the reasons I rank both MG1 and 2 really high. Dude. Gustava. I got really soft at that part. FUCKING KOJIMA FOR NOT MENTIONING THEM EVER AGAIN



Thats why we want, NO WE DEMAND a 3D remake for MG 1&2 in HD glory 



Killua said:


> MGS4 is the only game I've really enjoyed this year, DMC4 being the closest.




I though DMC4 was crap(especially after DMC3) but thats just me :xzaru


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't like Gears nor Fable, yet I like the 360 

Try some other games then. Mass Effect, maybe?

People like that game...for some reason.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's because you ignore the 360 and the games made ground up for it
> 
> I think Metal Gear 2 had the best music out of all the games~



I have a 360 but this whole gen sucks ass :taichou



Killua said:


> *Theme of Tara in MG1 is Legendary. But srsly, the MGS track, the ENTIRE soundtrack, is unbeatable.*
> 
> Gears isn't more than shooting, shooting, gore, 13 y old Xbox Live players and pretty graphics to me. Fable I could get into, played Fable 2 with a fan, and he was disappointed.



Seriously the MGS soundtrack is one of the best soundtracks ever ether its in gaming or films or whatever.

The fucking MGS Main theme 
The best is yet to come 
Enclosure (when Myrel got shot, and sniper wolf dies) 
Encounter (at the elevator)
Escape !
Hind D (Liquid)
discovery !
intruder
mantis-hymn (Psycho mantis)
Game over (Snake, Snake, Snaaaaaaaaaaaake) 

etc...  Seriously the whole track was the stuff of LEGEND


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Theme of Tara in MG1 is Legendary. But srsly, the MGS track, the ENTIRE soundtrack, is unbeatable.
> 
> Gears isn't more than shooting, shooting, gore, 13 y old Xbox Live players and pretty graphics to me. Fable I could get into, *played Fable 2 with a fan*, and he was disappointed.





.....

Forgive me


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 16, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> MG and MGS is all a part of the same game.. It's kinda like saying Final Fantasy started at 7... and 1-6 didn't exist.


No, it's nothing like that.

I'm just saying she was technically correct since she said MGS. if she were to say MG, which could be considered the entire gamut of games, than it would be twenty years.

But then again, all of this is just nitpicking.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> I have a 360 but this whole gen sucks ass :taichou



Concured. No platform feels tremendously awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Thats why we want, NO WE DEMAND a 3D remake for MG 1&2 in HD glory



ONLY if they keep it overhead, don't add voices or any other bullshit.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> ONLY if they keep it overhead, don't add voices or any other bullshit.



By overhead you mean 2D or the same camara view as MGS(birds view) ?

And voices are a must  I demand to hear Gray Fox's voice again 



Goofy Titan said:


> Concured. No platform feels tremendously awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 16, 2008)

Then why bother remaking it if all it's going to get is a facelift.

Just seems like a waste really.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, it at least needs better dialog.

Both Metal Gear 1 and 2 have REALLY flat dialog.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 16, 2008)

Already posted here?





Duckroll confirms that in Famitsu magazine showed that the next Metal Gear game is for I Phone. 

Here's the suppose image in Famitsu:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 16, 2008)

Iphone eh? I think it's safe to say, 360 heads...


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

that reminded me of that Rio Ferdinand world cup special, when he was pranking his team mates :rofl 

You got merked indeed


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2008)

'Sorry bruv, you just got merked'. Class.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2008)

Another link

Ulzzang


----------



## Id (Dec 19, 2008)

From the DLC content.
Which special camo do you use the most?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's an Icon'dia for the next Metal Gear Title.

We're Pinky n The Brain Labratory Mice our Genes have Diced Pinky n The Pein Pein Pein.... Snarf


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2009)

Not that funny, but something entertaining to watch, for the fans. 

Scream

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN2WkHLIweE&e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw it and was going to post it 2 days ago but I didn't think it was worth it, still there was some funny moments 

BTW Shoko your sig is LOLZ


----------



## SCHY (Jan 13, 2009)

.MGS4


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2009)

Why so sad Schy?


----------



## SCHY (Jan 13, 2009)

Because Itachi is being abused 


(and MGS4 is awesomeness  )


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Because Itachi is being abused
> 
> 
> (and MGS4 is awesomeness  )



 WTF?  Itachi is great. 

I know. I cried manly waterfall tears when I finished it.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 13, 2009)

Itachi didn't deserve death


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Itachi didn't deserve death



Of course not..  ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> Already posted here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad, who the fuck wants to play MGS on a phone? Should of been the next MGS game for whatever system. but a actually console would be nice.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 14, 2009)

All hail Itachi


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sad, who the fuck wants to play MGS on a phone? Should of been the next MGS game for whatever system. but a actually console would be nice.



*kicks* I want to


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Sad, *who the fuck wants to play MGS on a phone*? Should of been the next MGS game for whatever system. but a actually console would be nice.


I know... FFFFFFFFFFF..!!!  



SCHY said:


> All hail Itachi


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

LoL another Itachi/MGS fan , That make us three 

BTW *Shoko *can I try those "FapRatioNs" you have


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

yes All three of Us.. 

FapRatioNs you want???  It cums in Naked, Solid, and Cyborg.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

...... Stop with the Itachi fan-tarding and stay on-topic.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey! Freija needs a Dick, lets do talk about MGS. I wanna know what you think. Itachi vs Snake. Who would win, and why.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 14, 2009)

Itachi would win!! ^_^ Why? Look above ^


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

Itachi dominate over snake? Is that what you are saying? I like that. 

And another question..  If Itachi existed in MGS.. which part would he play? Do you think he will be Ocelot or more like the Boss?


----------



## Gotas (Jan 14, 2009)

3 words. Best.Game.Ever. I'm done.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> And another question..  If Itachi existed in MGS.. which part would he play? Do you think he will be Ocelot or more like the Boss?



Its obvious, *The Boss* 



Gotas said:


> 3 words. Best.Game.Ever. I'm done.



Agreed and +reps


----------



## SCHY (Jan 14, 2009)

The guy who crushes all!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

Gotas said:


> 3 words. Best.Game.Ever. I'm done.






GAR Kamina said:


> Its obvious, *The Boss*


Isn't it awesome...  I wonder if Itachi is good with guns.. like how the Boss is. We all know Itachi can CQC something fierce. 

Itachi can be like he Sorrow too. Sad...  so sad... 



SCHY said:


> The guy who crushes all!!!


 Metal Gear Itachi?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Isn't it awesome...  I wonder if Itachi is good with guns.. like how the Boss is. We all know Itachi can CQC something fierce.
> 
> Itachi can be like he Sorrow too. Sad...  so sad...



Nah Itachi isn't good with guns , why the hell would he needs them when he already has his Special Uchiha homing Flamethrower built in his eyes


----------



## SCHY (Jan 14, 2009)

M sharingan!!
 Itachi: "I smell chicken" 

Itachi with a gun?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

^ If Itachi had a gun.. he would be too much win. 



GAR Kamina said:


> Nah Itachi isn't good with guns , why the hell would he needs them when he already has his Special Uchiha homing Flamethrower built in his eyes


Yes indeed.. ... does this mean Itachi can also be the Fury?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yes indeed.. ... does this mean Itachi can also be the Fury?



Nah Itachi is win while the Fury is fail 

Itachi is either Liquid Ocelot or better *The Boss*


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

The Boss and Itachi has a lot in common.  They both Win. pek

Who would Snake be in Narutoversu?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

Sadly the Sauce 

Which is ironic considering that Snake is made of Gar and Win while Sasuke is made of Gay and Fail


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the Sauce. 

so if Snake is the Sauce.. than Naruto is Otacon?


----------



## Awesome (Jan 14, 2009)

Naruto is sunny


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

itachiuchiha0123 said:


> Naruto is sunny



Well... that's not useless at all.  Otacon is pretty useless if you ask me.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I like the Sauce.



No you don't like the Sauce you like *Itachi*'s foolish little brother 



ItaShoko said:


> so if Snake is the Sauce.. *than Naruto is Otacon?*



Sadly right 

Which is ironic *again* considering that Otacon is genius while Narubo is a complete dumb fuck


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> No you don't like the Sauce you like Itachi's foolish little brother


YOU GOT ME!  




> Sadly right
> Which is ironic *again* considering that Otacon is genius while Narubo is a complete dumb fuck



I see what's going on here..  

Sasuke - Gay and Fail
Naruto - complete dumb fuck

vs

Snake - Gar and Win
Otacon - useless smart fuck? ()

Sakura = Meryl?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> YOU GOT ME!



I always get you 



ItaShoko said:


> I see what's going on here..
> 
> Sasuke - Gay and Fail
> Naruto - complete dumb fuck
> ...



Sakura = Rose, a whining annoying bitch


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I always get you


So cool.. 



> Sakura = Rose, a whining annoying bitch


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

God damn it stop with MGS/Naruto comparison.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So cool..




LOL Thats me after hearing her "remember what happened this day" speech for the gazillionth time 



Id said:


> God damn it stop with MGS/Naruto comparison.



We are not comparing the 2 , we are pointing the facts of how and why MGS is pure Win while Naruto is pure Fail


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

> Thats me after hearing her "remember what happened this day" speech for the gazillionth time


That's me after Raiden said "Just like Beauty and the_ Beast_," and Rose was all like, "You're no _beast_ Raiden, your my husband." 

Has it ever occur to HER that SHE WAS THE BEAST. Seriously.. How _DARE _she call him a beast when it was her who was mentally the beast all along. That lying whore beast...  ...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

I think you should come sit on my lap, Shokolate.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 14, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That's me after Raiden said "Just like Beauty and the_ Beast_," and Rose was all like, "You're no _beast_ Raiden, your my husband."
> 
> Has it ever occur to HER that SHE WAS THE BEAST. Seriously.. How _DARE _she call him a beast when it was her who was mentally the beast all along. That lying whore beast...  ...



Well I must say you have a point b/c thats exactly what was going in my mind


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I think you should come sit on my lap, Shokolate.


Byakuya..!  Whats good!? 



GAR Kamina said:


> Well I must say you have a point b/c thats exactly what was going in my mind


This is why I hate it when people tell me Raiden had a sweet ending.  Makes me rage...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Fapping is good for you.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Fapping is good for you.


Of COURSE! ... and to make this convo MGS related, I fap to MGS. pek Do you?


----------



## SCHY (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone played "Naruto Uzumaki chronicles 2"?
 calls himself "The handsome blue beast" 
 calls himself "The noble blue savage" 
The "blue" bits strange, but....
The beast= +  
The snake=  +


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Anyone played "Naruto Uzumaki chronicles 2"?
> calls himself "The handsome blue beast"
> calls himself "The noble blue savage"
> The "blue" bits strange, but....
> ...



I haven't played that.. but I did play NarutoGNT4.. I kick ass in that game.  

I like where this is going.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Who doesn't?


----------



## SCHY (Jan 14, 2009)

Snake....


I play Naruto UNS mostly now...i use and like Itachi lots


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Who doesn't?


You know best Byabya!~ <33



SCHY said:


> Snake....
> 
> 
> I play Naruto UNS mostly now...i use and like Itachi lots



Raiden! <3 

I know. Itachi is win.  Does he use clones in UNS?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, they explode upon contact with the enemy, but they walk really reallly slow. It's great to use provided you have an angle where who ever you're playing with can't tell that there is a clone in front of you and then dashes at you. I do that to my cousin a lot and he's clueless.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 15, 2009)

You can have up to 4 clones out before the 1st clone explodes. Its cool to surround the foe with clones and then use Tsukyomi up close...somethings bound to hit.

Raiden would be...  +  +


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

The fuck?

DO NOT speak of ANY Naruto character in the same sentence as MG/MGS. They're all shit from before (excluding Zabuza/Haku) so why the FUCK are you saying Snake is the Shit?

GTFO


----------



## SCHY (Jan 15, 2009)

I see a snake..... ^_^


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

SCHY said:


> You can have up to 4 clones out before the 1st clone explodes. Its cool to surround the foe with clones and then use Tsukyomi up close...somethings bound to hit.
> 
> Raiden would be...  +  +


Clones are sexy. Liquid and Solid is living proof of that.  As for solidus.  .. he doesn't exist. 

Oh I like how you think.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Solidus is what made MGS2. Fuck your Raiden, fangirl.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> Solidus is what made MGS2. Fuck your Raiden, fangirl.


NO WAY?!?!?!  REALLY? I HAD NO IDEA.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Concession accepted.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

So *killua*, Who is your favorite MGS character?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Gray Fox .


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Grey Fox is pretty cool. Raiden ain't got shit on that.  Why him though?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Grey Fox pretty much owns most of the competition. So badly that they had to imitate him in MGS2.

Raiden in MGS4 > Everyone else > Raiden in MGS2.

I didn't care that he was girly like others did, but he was kind of a bitch. He asked too many questions and whined. If it was Snake he'd just get his orders, finish the mission in 3.69 seconds, and have a smoke in celebration.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

I smell a scouser fan who is butt hurt that Man u are 2 point behind them with one game in hand 

But I agree that Solidus is very important in MGS2 especially since he is the first one who stood to the patriots not to mention that his corpse was burned instead of Big boss's body in MGS4 

BTW Raiden is awesome the hate is for that bitch Rose


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought he was awesome as a ninja in MGS, but after playing MG, and especially MG2, with Natasha later know as Gustava, with the story they had together and individually, was awesome.

MGS2 had a short mention of him with both the ninja deal and when Snake says this to Raiden: "My best friend told me once: We're not tools of the government, or anyone else. Fighting was the only thing, the only thing I was good at, but at least I always fought for what I believed him"

Portable Ops brought him back, and gave back story to MG1/2 and why he joined Big Boss.

MGS4 had voice clips when walking around Shadow Moses and taking a photo of Rex's foot you see his ghost.

Convinced yet? 

I. LOVE. HIM.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

> "We're not tools of the government, or anyone else. Fighting was the only thing, the only thing I was good at, but at least I always fought for what I believed him"



One if not THE best Videogame quote EVER :repstorm


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

I know it's my personal favorite.

Oh, and did I mention his relationship with Snake? And Naomi?

Best friends ya know. Oh, and Gray Fox called Snake a rookie


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> I know it's my personal favorite.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention his relationship with Snake? And Naomi?
> 
> Best friends ya know. *Oh, and Gray Fox called Snake a rookie*



I don't blame him In Foxhound the highest rank is Fox so he was Snake's superior 

I hope the first 2 MG games get a next gen(PS3 OR 360) remake, fighting him on a mine field sounds awesome DO WANT


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Remakes of those two games wouldn't work without overhauling the game massively and destroy the atmosphere of it all.

An overhead view like they are now would be good, with added graphics, remake the sound (which they already have) and keep it the same way, not MGS4 gameplay as that would NOT work.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> Remakes of those two games wouldn't work without overhauling the game massively and destroy the atmosphere of it all.
> 
> An overhead view like they are now would be good, with added graphics, remake the sound (which they already have) and keep it the same way, not MGS4 gameplay as that would NOT work.



By overhead view do you mean 2D or the bird view like in MGS on PS1 

If you mean 2D, DO NOT WANT


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Play the two games D:

And you'll see what I mean.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Grey Fox pretty much owns most of the competition. So badly that they had to imitate him in MGS2.


I agree with this. They just HAD to bring him back. He was just so much win. 



> Raiden in MGS4 > Everyone else > Raiden in MGS2.


 Raiden was pretty sweet in MGS4. I don't think he is cooler than Snake though. Snake will always be the greatest character in MGS for me. However, I do like Raiden more... he brings epic lulz to MGS. 



> I didn't care that he was girly like others did, but he was kind of a bitch. He asked too many questions and whined. *If it was Snake he'd just get his orders, finish the mission in 3.69 seconds, and have a smoke in celebration.*


MmmMmMmm..... Manliness. Do want. 



GAR Kamina said:


> But I agree that Solidus is very important in MGS2 especially since he is the first one who stood to the patriots not to mention that his corpse was burned instead of Big boss's body in MGS4.


Yeah, of course Solidus is important, I was trolling.  I though it was cool how they used Solidus like that. I can't remember clearly but did Eve knew that it wasn't Big Boss's body?  



> BTW Raiden is awesome the hate is for that bitch Rose..


.. ugh Rose... fff... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU!



Killua said:


> I thought he was awesome as a ninja in MGS, but after playing MG, and especially MG2, with Natasha later know as Gustava, with the story they had together and individually, was awesome.
> 
> MGS2 had a short mention of him with both the ninja deal and when Snake says this to Raiden: "My best friend told me once: We're not tools of the government, or anyone else. Fighting was the only thing, the only thing I was good at, but at least I always fought for what I believed him"
> 
> ...



Oh you don't need to convince me. I jizzed in my pants when I first saw Grey Fox. I tortured and tormented my friend on his awesomeness... until my friend told me to GTFO.  

I didn't know about the picture thing. I guess this gives me another excuse to play the game agian.  



Killua said:


> I know it's my personal favorite.
> Oh, and did I mention his relationship with Snake? And Naomi?
> Best friends ya know. Oh, and Gray Fox called Snake a rookie


Oi.. I think I remember something like that. It's been ages since I've played the old ones....  Did Grey Fox call Snake that in OPS or what it the other ones?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

He said it when Snake rescued him in the prison at Outer Heaven.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> *Play the two games D:*
> 
> And you'll see what I mean.



Who the hell do you think I am? 

I already played the 2 games, it came with my copy of Subsistence 

MGS is already like a 3D incarnation of MG2 so I have faith that Koji pro would do both the games Justice


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Well thank god, you might be saved yet, non-scouser 

MG2 IS AWESOME IS IT NOT?! GRAY FOX, GUSTAVA <3


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> He said it when Snake rescued him in the prison at Outer Heaven.



Was that in OPS? The start and select button my friends PSP broke so I haven't got the chance to finish it yet.  I only got 10 mins into the game. *SAD FACE*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah, it's Metal Gear 1


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> Nah, it's Metal Gear 1


Hmmm... need to replay that game. Last time I played it was in 2005.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Totally weak 

MG2 is the second best game in series! You heard it here first.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Well for me, I really like MGS1 >> MGS2 & MGS3 (tied) >>> MGS4


MGS2 boss fight was really lame though. The only one I really liked/enjoyed was Fatman.  I thought it was cool to use Raiden as main character so we could appreciate Snake's manliness.   But storyline wise, it was spectacular, just like the rest.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

MG2, not MGS2!

This is the canon order 

MGS > MG2 > MGS3 > MGS4 > MGS2, MG

No offense to MG, as I still think it's an awesome game.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Damnit. I keep reading MG2 as MGS2 for some reason.  

Of course, I think all the games are awesome. I want moar.  Kojima is making me sad. But all great things must come to an end.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

Even if Kojima makes a Tetris game, I'd buy it.

I follow that man like my religion, loved Z.O.E. as well. Never played Z.O.E. 2 though


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

I love Kojima. I cried a tear when I couldn't go to the autograph session they were doing for the MGS4 tour thingie.  

I heard he was making two games for the western market. I wonder if they will be shooters too? 

I haven't play Z.O.E. yet. It was clever how they put the MGS2 demo in ZOE though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

He keeps saying he wants to adapt to the western market. I don't see why... HIS GAMES ARE MASTERPIECES

I actually only bought Z.O.E. for the MGS2 demo. After MGS2 came out and I finished it a few times, I picked Z.O.E. up and it turned out it was awesome as well.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

kojima's work is made of win. He _is _the voice of God.  Whatever he decides to do with his name new game I am waiting for it. I have no complaint about him adapting to the western market. 

I do.. however, wish for MGS4 Subsisisisistance.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

It's his storytelling he wants to change, that is kinda.. weird 

Going to bed though, night.


----------



## Darth (Jan 15, 2009)

i've beaten MGS4 twice, and i've also beaten MGS3.. 

both are amazing games.. and i can't choose a favorite from either..


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if MGS4 is getting trophies?

I've beaten MGS4 5 times now, It's a fantastic game and I want some more motivation to play through it again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 15, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> i've beaten MGS4 twice, and i've also beaten MGS3..
> 
> both are amazing games.. and i can't choose a favorite from either..



You will play MGS1 and that will be your favorite. Case closed 

Just had to reply to this


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> It's his storytelling he wants to change, that is kinda.. weird
> 
> Going to bed though, night.


Wha.. ?? WhY! I love that about him though.  

Night.  



DarthPotato said:


> i've beaten MGS4 twice, and i've also beaten MGS3..
> both are amazing games.. and i can't choose a favorite from either..


lol.. yep go play MGS1.


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2009)

MGS1 was too much.

When you walked around in the snow... the guy would follow your footprints.

I remember I used to run around like a crazy person so he didn't know what prints to follow.

MGS1 is my favorite too.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> Well thank god, you might be saved yet, non-scouser
> 
> MG2 IS AWESOME IS IT NOT?! GRAY FOX, GUSTAVA <3



I don't need saving scouser 

I rank the series as:

MGS AKA GOTF(game of the forever) > MGS3 > MGS4/MG2 > MGS2, MG, MGPO



Killua said:


> Even if Kojima makes a Tetris game, I'd buy it.
> 
> I follow that man like my religion, *loved Z.O.E. as well. Never played Z.O.E. 2 though*



Fail 

Go play the Z.O.E 2 the second runner now , Its waaaay better than the first one in every possible way gameplay, story, characters, music you name it 

Its the best non MG game Kojima has ever done, nuff' said


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

^ Isn't that the only other game besides MGS? 


MGS1 is golden.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Killua said:


> You will play MGS1 and that will be your favorite. Case closed
> 
> Just had to reply to this



Beat me to it 



Venom said:


> *Does anyone know if MGS4 is getting trophies?*
> 
> I've beaten MGS4 5 times now, It's a fantastic game and I want some more motivation to play through it again.



Sadly I don't think so since the game has its own trophy system 



Venom said:


> MGS1 was too much.
> 
> When you walked around in the snow... the guy would follow your footprints.
> 
> ...



MGS was way a head of its time the stealth gameplay, the enemy AI, the fourth wall breaking moments, the story, the Voice acting the music and the production value was a first for a PS game.

90% of those so called next gen games doesn't have the AI or the storyr the VA or the music that the first MGS had 10 years ago 

Look at Halo series for example, the footprints marks didn't make it until Halo 3 10 years after MGS did


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kojima just has it like that.

Im hoping he makes a new heavy hit IP. I'd love something big from Kojima other than MGS.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> MGS was way a head of its time the stealth gameplay, the enemy AI, the fourth wall breaking moments, the story, the Voice acting the music and the production value was a first for a PS game.
> 
> 90% of those so called next gen games doesn't have the AI or the storyr the VA or the music that the first MGS had 10 years ago
> 
> Look at Halo series for example, the footprints marks didn't make it until Halo 3 10 years after MGS did



Soooooo true. MGS1 was advance for it's time... and still is. It's the only game that I can think off that actually puts your memory card to better use.


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2009)

Venom said:


> Kojima just has it like that.
> 
> Im hoping he makes a new heavy hit IP. I'd love something big from Kojima other than MGS.



I want need a next gen Z.O.E game. Preferrably with online multiplayer


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^ Isn't that the only other game besides MGS?



Nah Kojima did Policenauts, Snatcher(Sega Saturn & PC) then Boktai(Lunar Knights) series on Game boy and DS then Z.O.E series on Playstation 2.

And BTW the Metal Gear mark II robot in MGS4 is taken form a Robot with the same name in Snatcher while Meryl Silverburgh is originaly a charcter in Poilcenauts and she is a former member of High Tech Special Forces Unit FOXHOUND


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 15, 2009)

Venom said:


> Kojima just has it like that.
> 
> Im hoping he makes a new heavy hit IP. I'd love something big from Kojima other than MGS.





Fenrir said:


> I want need a next gen Z.O.E game. Preferrably with online multiplayer



This 

After my next gen Z.O.E 3 he can do whatever he want 



ItaShoko said:


> Soooooo true. MGS1 was advance for it's time... and still is. It's the only game that I can think off that actually puts your memory card to better use.



Psychomantis approve


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

GAR Kamina knows how to search Wikipedia 

Also, Z.O.E. 2 can't be better than 1. 1 had fucking Leo, a fucking awesome character.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 16, 2009)

Darn so many posts suddenly...i needed to post this 0_0


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua said:


> GAR Kamina knows how to search Wikipedia



Better than you thats for sure 

But seriously I sadly didn't play Snatcher or Policenauts so my only source of information is mostly NeoGAF 



Killua said:


> Also, *Z.O.E. 2 can't be better than 1*. 1 had fucking Leo, a fucking awesome character.



FAIL

Please do yourself a favor scouser, go play Z.O.E. 2 and then post back 

I will put *Killua's bitch* as my custom title if you still think that


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2009)

Have any of you guys played Paint of the Patriots yet? How is it?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Have any of you guys played Paint of the Patriots yet? How is it?



Itachi vs Jiraya


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Didn't know there was a thread for it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

Killua's bitch? 

That means I own you non-scouser 

which is true anyway


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't played MGS1 but MGS 3 was my favourite that game was just epic. What do you guys think about Portable Ops should I go and pick it up for my psp?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 16, 2009)

Pick up the entire series bro. 7 games!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't played MG, MG2, MGS1 and MGS : PO

I'm really only interested in what role Big Boss plays in those games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

He's the least involved in MGS1. I'd get them all


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 17, 2009)

Killua said:


> Killua's bitch?
> 
> That means I own you non-scouser
> 
> which is true anyway



In your dreams scouser 

Now get your ass moving and go play Z.O.E 2 



Kenshin said:


> I haven't played MGS1 but MGS 3 was my favourite that game was just epic. What do you guys think about Portable Ops should I go and pick it up for my psp?



If you already own a PSP then buying Portable ops is a no brainer 

And please do your self a favour and play MGS1 whether its on PS1, Gamecube or PC is not important b/c Believe me you don't want to miss on THE best game ever created


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

DON'T PLAY THE GAMECUBE VERSION

DO

NOT

PLAY

THE

GAMECUBE

VERSION


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 17, 2009)

Killua said:


> DON'T PLAY THE GAMECUBE VERSION
> 
> DO
> 
> ...



STFU

If it is the only version he can play then so be it 

Playing the slightly inferior Gamecube version is way better than not playing it at all.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2009)

GC version wasn't all that bad.  I like it. Sure the graphics wasn't as great as it could be since it was made in 2004 (if I remember right), and some of the voice acting is a bit over the top. Still, it had some good quality to it. It's not shit compare to the original.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

The only thing plausible in The Twin Snakes is what Gray Fox did. That was actually legit, unlike Snake's sudden Super Saiyan powerup.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 17, 2009)

On a console? Where would I find the PS1 disc?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> On a console? Where would I find the PS1 disc?



They came out with MGS1-3 collection, I am sure you will be able to find MGS1 fairly easy at any game shops.


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I appreciate super saiyan Snake.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 17, 2009)

I wish i have MGS  

But i played that bit at shadow Mos. shown on MGS4 flash back/Snakes dream


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I appreciate super saiyan Snake.



I don't. Kinda destroyed the atmosphere the original GODSEND OF A GAME had.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm lucky to have them.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

I rike it. 



SCHY said:


> I wish i have MGS
> But i played that bit at shadow Mos. shown on MGS4 flash back/Snakes dream


Since MGS4 was so huge its not that hard to find MGS1 in game shops. 



Killua said:


> I don't. Kinda destroyed the atmosphere the original GODSEND OF A GAME had.


I can't complain.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2009)

You can't complain because? OH WAIT, YOU HAVEN'T PLAYED THE ORIGINAL?!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2009)

Different stroke for different folks. Not everyone hated the GC version. I appreciate DAT ASS in the GC version.  Not Meryl's.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 19, 2009)

Im sure i can find PS gam....
....
oh wait where DO i find PS games o_o 
Game = no
Gamestation = no
ummm Software exchange = dead (credit crunch)
Woolworths = dead (credit crunch)
HMV = possibly (rare for PS2 games though, so PS games = more rare ~_~ and MGS specifically = -_-

lol it took me freakin ages to get NN3 PS2 when released...it was in none of the above and i eventually found it at Tesco -_- 
I mean TESCO come on, its a store for frozen food.
 And thats the only place that had a new PS2 game.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jan 19, 2009)

I got the Essential Collection + MGS4 for Christmas, and have been playing them since then (obviously not constantly since it's taken me so long). I just finished MGS4, and I have to say that this is an amazing series.
My favorite was number 3, followed by 4, 1, and then 2.
I've been wondering, should I get Portable Ops?


----------



## Id (Jan 19, 2009)

MGS 1 is still pimp of pimps.


----------



## Even (Jan 20, 2009)

If you have a PSP, Portable Ops is a must buy


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

HURT ME MORE


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

AWESOME! Anyone else here play MGO? I just started about a month ago since I tried it once when MGS4 first came out, and it's wicked.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 22, 2009)

Wish I still had the game. Online was really fun for a while.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

MmmMMmmm.. moar free stuff.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

P.P.K.? 


*Spoiler*: __ 











COOLANT SPRAY FUCK YEAH MGS2


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 23, 2009)

CQC Mastery? How many levels of CQC are there?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

Those skills are the ones from the beta. They changed pretty much every skillname from the beta to the ones we have today.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2009)

Coolant spray?  That's just pure win.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 23, 2009)

Do anyone own any MGS4 expansion packs? <__>


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

You mean the MGO expansion packs? Yeah, I have both Gene and Meme.


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 24, 2009)

Is this game worth buying a PS3 for? I'm on the edge if I should buy a PS3 or not.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 24, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Is this game worth buying a PS3 for? I'm on the edge if I should buy a PS3 or not.





Yes. It really is.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Is this game worth buying a PS3 for? I'm on the edge if I should buy a PS3 or not.



Do it. I got my PS3 for MGS4.


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Is this game worth buying a PS3 for? I'm on the edge if I should buy a PS3 or not.



Make sure you get the 60 gig system. >_>


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

^ Good luck with that!


----------



## SCHY (Jan 24, 2009)

Get a PS3 for MGS4


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2009)

So... After play MGS4 ... I was convert into an ASS person. Anyone else?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 26, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So... After play MGS4 ... I was convert into an ASS person. Anyone else?



 at your sig shoko

And wtf at your ava, do I see Obama in the dead patriots list 

"La-Le-Lu-Li-Lobama" Indeed


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

KOJIMA PREDICTED THIS YEARS AGO

My hero


----------



## SCHY (Jan 26, 2009)

Im feeling pretty cr#p and ill. 
Wish me better


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 26, 2009)

Eat that Nostradamus 

The prophet Kojima knew it all along


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> :lmao at your sig shoko
> And wtf at your ava, do I see Obama in the dead patriots list :argh
> "La-Le-Lu-Li-Lobama" Indeed


Kojima knows his stuff.  



Gray Fox said:


> KOJIMA PREDICTED THIS YEARS AGO
> My hero


Kojima is god.  He's here to save us all! 



SCHY said:


> Im feeling pretty cr#p and ill.
> Wish me better


Feel better soon.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2009)

Of course. SO do you like ASS too Schy?


----------



## SCHY (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol ^_^ 
Well i've been wondering from the last page...if ASS=A.S.S stands for something...(for example "Anti Social Society")   
Or if it just means somebody's rear end?  
...
My answer depends on your answer, im depending on you ^_^


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2009)

Ass meaning DAT ASS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

IS DAT SUM GRAY GAR FOX I SEE?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2009)

Forget Grey Fox.. check out DAT ASS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Gray Fox > Metal Gear universe.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Gray Fox > Metal Gear universe.



Your post is wrong since Gray Fox is part of the Metal Gear universe


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

He ascends the Metal Gear universe


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2009)

Only Ocelot does.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 26, 2009)

lol Ocelot.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Only Ocelot does.


Wrong. It's Naked Snake. 

lol at your sig Ita. The PMC soldier looks like he's dancing


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

Well.. it IS _SOLID _Snake.  Who wouldn't want to dance with him.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2009)

Your sig makes me want to play MGS again Ita


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2009)

RodMack said:


> Wrong. It's Naked Snake.
> 
> lol at your sig Ita. The PMC soldier looks like he's dancing



Watch, his death will be retconned again, Big Boss will return again.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

Portia said:


> Your sig makes me want to play MGS again Ita




​


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 27, 2009)

Shokoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

lol..actually  I _DO NOT_ like the Snake x Otacon pairing. 

MMm.. Pliskin.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 27, 2009)

What about this shoko



You know you want to fap to it, right?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

lol.. WHAT DID YOU SAY? 


I do want.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 27, 2009)

Why is pliskin wearing his pant?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

Would you rather have Pliskin pantless?  Maybe Raiden cut a hole in there.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Would you rather have Pliskin pantless?  Maybe Raiden cut a hole in there.



How did you know there was a hole in there?, I assume you cut it yourself 

OK lets stop or my fellow manly male MGS fan would never post here 

Screw dat who am I kidding?  they played as naked Raiden and saw the president grab Raiden's balls, they will survive


----------



## The Boss (Jan 27, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> How did you know there was a hole in there?, I assume you cut it yourself
> 
> OK lets stop or my fellow manly male MGS fan would never post here
> 
> Screw dat who am I kidding?  they *played as naked Raiden* and saw the *president grab Raiden's balls*, they will survive



Yes.. lets *do* talk about my favorite parts..  ball gabbing win..  .. also in MGS3 where Volgin grabbed Snakes/Raikov balls... WIN!


----------



## SCHY (Jan 28, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Ass meaning DAT ASS.



Well i dont like ass because im not gay ^_^ 
And as for A.S.S that goes without saying....maybe 
But that picture 
Well... 


Since those pictures
were posted....
I 
have been wondering....
That is MGS1 right? 
Shouldn't the graphics look significantly worse? 
PS1/CD based? 
Those graphics look more 6th gen...
Is that the Gamecube MGS i "heard"/(saw) abou a few pages back?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 28, 2009)

It's MGS2, after Emma's death.

Fuck you Shoko and your fangirlish remarks. Fuck you.

My Snake is hardcore, but the Fox will slash you into a thousand pieces


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2009)

Awww.. common *Gray Fox*..  About 3-4 years ago I didn't fangirl over any MGS character at all. I fangirled over the game play and awesome boss fights.... Then I grew up.  ... and saw things in a new light. 

*SCHY*: Snake turns straight men gay.  I dunno about you guys.. but if I were a guy, I would wanna tap that.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 28, 2009)

No offense, but this is becoming riddicullous.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2009)

We have a hardcore fangirl in here, what do you expect


----------



## SCHY (Jan 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> It's MGS2, after Emma's death


Ohh okay i guess Snakes in it more than i thought-i thought it was nearly all Raiden


ItaShoko said:


> *SCHY*: Snake turns straight men gay



I hope for my sake that isn't the case O_O


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *SCHY*: Snake turns straight men gay.  I dunno about you guys.. but if I were a guy, I would wanna tap that.


Snake's cool and all, but I wouldn't go all gay on him. Snake is more like my God.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 28, 2009)

Gotas said:


> No offense, but this is becoming riddicullous.



You're spelling is ridiculous.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 28, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> *You're* spelling is ridiculous.



Ironic isn't it  joking 

Ok lets talk about the game, anyone besides me got the Big boss emblem


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh you guys make me lol..   

I'm working on getting the BB emblem. I got the solar gun a few months back. Since then I've been messing around wearing all the face camo during cut scenes for the lulz. I've been replaying MGS3 & 2 a lot with my friend though.  

How long was your run for BB emblem *Gar Kamina*?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 28, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'm working on getting the BB emblem. I got the solar gun a few months back. Since then I've been messing around wearing all the face camo during cut scenes for the lulz. I've been replaying MGS3 & 2 a lot with my friend though.
> 
> How long was your run for BB emblem *Gar Kamina*?



You will need the solar gun especially in the bike chase, it was fucking hard 

And it took me 3 h and 52 m skipping everything from cutscenes to Codec


----------



## The Boss (Jan 28, 2009)

I know some people got the BB emblem under 3 hrs. That's insane.. ??  The solar gun is extra funny if you use Raiden's face camo and wear the suit. I rike it.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 29, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> What about this shoko
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want to fap to it, right?



oooh that is a good pic. I am going to take a break from chicks and put this in my sig sometime soon


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jan 29, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Why is pliskin wearing his pant?



That gif is amazing. The poor dog look so sad. He doesn't even notice the cupcakes. And that Raiden fanart is also pretty sweet. He was one badass cyber ninja.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2009)

My skills aren't good enough to get the BB emblem.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

^  Anyone can get BB emblem. 

Out of all 4 games, MGS4 is by far the easiest to complete at 100%.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^  Anyone can get BB emblem.
> 
> Out of all 4 games, MGS4 is by far the easiest to complete at 100%.



so you have completed it. I haven't played through the game a second time.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> so you have completed it. I haven't played through the game a second time.



Heavens No.  

.. but sorta close. All I need to do now is run through the BB extreme mode under 5 hrs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol got the BB emblem in June myself


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

MGS3 .... I want to complete that at 100%.. but those damn frogs. 

Kero kero.. kero kero... FFF!!!


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> MGS3 .... I want to complete that at 100%.. but those damn frogs.
> 
> Kero kero.. kero kero... FFF!!!



I found all of the frogs (with guide) these fucking things are even in the last part when you drive with the motorcycle.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I found all of the frogs (with guide) these fucking things are even in the last part when you drive with the motorcycle.



That's the part I rage about. They give you 2 sec to shoot that thing.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

i think it took me 3 hours or so to get them


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2009)

BB emblem good luck doing that


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> i think it took me 3 hours or so to get them


Including the whole game play?


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Including the whole game play?



what

No i mean i had to replay this motorcycle sequence over and over again until i had the frogs, took about 3 hours. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) frogs


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> what
> 
> No i mean i had to replay this motorcycle sequence over and over again until i had the frogs, took about 3 hours. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) frogs



Oh..  Damn... Kojima made MGS3 hard.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh..  Damn... Kojima made MGS3 hard.



No Kojima had the crap idea to integrate stupid fuck frogs that no one needs.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol frogs, such faggotry


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> No Kojima had the crap idea to integrate stupid fuck frogs that no one needs.


Didn't you have to get all the frogs inorder to get the infinite ammo bandanna.. or was it stealth?  



Vault said:


> Lol frogs, such faggotry


Indeed.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 29, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> You're spelling is ridiculous.



Sorry for not having a perfect english (though you don't have one either), but I'm Portuguese, and as you may not know, we speak portuguese in Portugal, not English. And yes, the conversation before my post WAS ridiculous, once again, no offense.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Didn't you have to get all the frogs inorder to get the infinite ammo bandanna.. or was it stealth?



It was the stealth.
But you could also get it when you beat the game in extreme without alarm.
By the way. in Europe we have an extra Difficulty over Extreme called European Extreme. if you get an Alert, you are Game over.


----------



## Gotas (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> in Europe we have an extra Difficulty over Extreme called European Extreme. if you get an Alert, you are Game over.



Really? I never noticed it. What are the requirements to achieve it?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> It was the stealth.
> But you could also get it when you beat the game in extreme without alarm.
> By the way. in Europe we have an extra Difficulty over Extreme called European Extreme. if you get an Alert, you are Game over.



I heard about that. I guess us Americans are to clumsy.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL, well Europe is the biggest Game market in the world. Nowhere else on the world games are sold that often. so i guess some producers think they have to integrate some special things for us.
Like the Extra Difficulty, or the Snake Figure in the MGS4 Package.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL, well Europe is the biggest Game market in the world. Nowhere else on the world games are sold that often. so i guess some producers think they have to integrate some special things for us.
> Like the Extra Difficulty, or the Snake Figure in the MGS4 Package.



Nope. I think us Americans are just clumsy.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

and the wicked artwork that Europe got, compared to the garbage Americanized cover we got.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> and the wicked artwork that Europe got, compared to the garbage Americanized cover we got.



  

Agreed. I wanted Yoji Shinkawa's art.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

The American cover makes me rage.  It's doesn't look "complete" with my other MGS games.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

Lets move to japan 




ItaShoko said:


> The American cover makes me rage.  It's doesn't look "complete" with my other MGS games.



You could buy the European version.

There is no difference anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Moving to Japan? 

Good idea.  Lets trade.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

RAAAAAGE

In Japan they have so much games that never ever show up here or in America


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

I know.. and they get all the goodies.  ... like moar MGS goodies that we have to pay extra cash just to get it.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> .. but sorta close. *All I need to do now is run through the BB extreme mode under 5 hrs. *



LOL NO, you need to play the boss extreme, finish it under 5 hours without raising the alert even once and without killing anyone (robot and gekko are ok) 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> In Japan they have so much games that never ever show up here or in America



Most of it are erotic games anyway


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Heavens No.
> 
> .. but sorta close. All I need to do now is run through the BB extreme mode under 5 hrs.



I have so many games, but so little time to play them all. I am still busy trying to get the 10th prestige badge on my COD4 game. MGS4 (and the MGS series for that matter) is definitely a game I would like to spend more time playing in depth


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

Does MGS 4 recognize DTS audio?


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Does MGS 4 recognize DTS audio?



I think it does, though I am not sure. if your hardware can decode DTS just adjust the sound settings and see what happens.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

It already is I was just curious and no I do not have the game but I will sooner or later.


also Europe is not the biggest gaming market in the world.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 29, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> It already is I was just curious and no I do not have the game but I will sooner or later.
> 
> 
> *also Europe is not the biggest gaming market in the world.*



Yup but for the MGS series It is.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

You got me their 0_0


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> LOL NO, you need to play the boss extreme, finish it under 5 hours without raising the alert even once and without killing anyone (robot and gekko are ok)


NO... REALLY? ..  

BTW I read somewhere that Rations are not ok.. but my friend ate rations and he still got BB Badge? So Ration is ok? I have my guide but too lazzy to find it ATM. 



The Scientist said:


> I have so many games, but so little time to play them all. I am still busy trying to get the 10th prestige badge on my COD4 game. MGS4 (and the MGS series for that matter) is definitely a game I would like to spend more time playing in depth


Good luck with that COD4 badge.  I still need to get that game. If you have time you should replay all the MGS games. The story is so complicated I forget some important things sometimes.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> NO... REALLY? ..
> 
> BTW I read somewhere that Rations are not ok.. but my friend ate rations and he still got BB Badge? So Ration is ok? I have my guide but too lazzy to find it ATM.



NO rations or any health restoring item, the only way recover health is by resting or using the Ipod


----------



## The Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> NO rations or any health restoring item, the only way recover health is by resting or using the Ipod



Then he must have lied to me about getting BB badge.  That bastard.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> LOL NO, you need to play the boss extreme, finish it under 5 hours without raising the alert even once and without killing anyone (robot and gekko are ok)





> NO rations or any health restoring item, the only way recover health is by resting or using the Ipod


And that is why it's impossible for me to get the BB emblem. Heck, I can't even beat Solid Normal in under 5 hours, it usually takes me 8-10 hours.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

Big boss extreme in under 5 hrs without raising alarm, or using rations  


Hhahaha goodluck


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it will be fun.


----------



## Face (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't worry. Big Boss Extreme's rewards are worth it. But man is it difficult to remain undetected because of the noise you make when you walk. I had to crawl on my stomach most of the time.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I think it will be fun.



When i played big boss extreme the PMC are fodder its the fucking FROGs  they always kill the other guy from rat patrol, cant the bastard fend for himself  Also the big momma bike mission


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol the bike mission is the only hard part for the BBE, Smoke grenades help a lot though. Well i guess mantis can be pretty difficult to.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2009)

The Beauties are the easiest. You can one shot all of them with the Rail Gun, except Mantis. One shot Mantis with Psycho doll.


----------



## Dan (Jan 30, 2009)

I've beat the game 5 times.

I done Big Boss, under 5 hours no alerts or rations.

I tried it on Big Boss Extreme but it was too hard.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've still only played this game once lol. I'll redeem myself in the summer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2009)

the MGS4 PS3 bundle (the 80 gig one). What does it all have compared to the 60 gig model?


----------



## SCHY (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly how can you complete MGS4 in under 5 hours without running around like a headless chicken, sprinting straight for the end. And picking up 100 alerts. o_0 You get 1 hour per every act. O_o


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 31, 2009)

Vault said:


> Big boss extreme in under 5 hrs without raising alarm, or using rations
> 
> 
> Hhahaha goodluck



Dude, I've done it 

Also, why does everyone call it Big Boss Extreme? It's *The Boss Extreme* imbeciles


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2009)

gtfo kenny


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 31, 2009)

Do not make me destroy you 

oh and

GUESS WHERE I SPENT THE NIGHT


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2009)

Iselin's ? 

Noooooooooooooooooooo

You bastard


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 31, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Dude, I've done it
> 
> Also, why does *everyone *call it Big Boss Extreme? It's _*The Boss Extreme* _imbeciles





GAR Kamina said:


> LOL NO, you need to play *The Boss Extreme*, finish it under 5 hours without raising the alert even once and without killing anyone (robot and gekko are ok)



  ....


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2009)

I've done Act 1 on The Boss Extreme following a video walkthrough. I swear this guy who made the video is pretty sick. He does some snazzy things like throwing empty mags in an area where you are trying to go (making the PMCs look elsewhere), and then he just stands up and runs for like 2 minutes straight without getting alerts.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 31, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I've done Act 1 on The Boss Extreme following a video walkthrough. I swear this guy who made the video is pretty sick. He does some snazzy things like throwing empty mags in an area where you are trying to go (making the PMCs look elsewhere), and then he just stands up and runs for like 2 minutes straight without getting alerts.


lol. 



I was playing act 1 earlier today and i quit game without saving >_> Baka


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Raiden is FABULOUS.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

Random Fangirl mode 

Anyway yes i watched his intro again  and he is pwnsome


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey did anyone get annoyed by the whole lighting and shadow talk between Snake and Raiden in the mission briefing before act 4?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't. I found it awesome.

But Snake > Raiden any day


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

Gay Fox has a point 

Snake > Raiden


----------



## SCHY (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't get annoyed by that. I found it cool.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess 0I'm the only one then. I though it was corny.. even for MGS. 

Obviously, Snake > Raiden.


_BTW GUYS_! You know in MGS3, at the very end.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the last scene you see Big Boss Saluting the Boss's grave in which you can press R1 to see through his eyes... does anyone know if there was anything special there?


----------



## SCHY (Feb 1, 2009)

I dont know.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> _BTW GUYS_! You know in MGS3, at the very end..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing much ... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Your vision gets kinda foggy, I think its because he's crying.




As for this game, I loved going around destroying things with a railgun.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol Everything is fodder in the face of the railgun, whether it be a tank or helicopter one shot of a full charged railgun is all thats needed. 

I finished Laughing Octupus in like 2 minutes on Boss extreme  i think she is the easiest next to wolfie


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

I find that Wolf is a bitch to find though. Though nothing was more time consuming than The End. Old bastard gave me a hard ass time. Especially since I was low on rations. And yeah I finished Laughing Octopus with on shot to the head with LV 3 Railgun


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 1, 2009)

Tangeshima > Railgun


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't get that one yet. Send me your saved data plz.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I didn't get that one yet. Send me your saved data plz.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG OMFG!!

I love you



edit : :gjob = good job I thought there was a smiley for that...


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol Everything is fodder in the face of the railgun,


Good, as they should be.  , unless they have a fortune device.



Kenshin said:


> I find that Wolf is a bitch to find though. Though nothing was more time consuming than The End. Old bastard gave me a hard ass time. Especially since I was low on rations. And yeah I finished Laughing Octopus with on shot to the head with LV 3 Railgun



The End is just a plain awesome epic boss fight, I had a 50 minute match against him just to get his sneaky armor, totally worth it. 



GAR Kamina said:


> Tangeshima > Railgun


Way too expensive, Debrin rips people off.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMG OMFG!!
> 
> I love you
> 
> edit : :gjob = good job I thought there was a smiley for that...



And I love you too , Nah not *YOU*  I mean Himura Kenshin 

Joking 



Vaipah said:


> Way too expensive, Debrin rips people off.



You can buy it on the cheap in specific days 

Or you can go the easy way 

The decision is yours choose wisely


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool, so now I'll beat the boss extreme without worrying about time or alerts. I'll just play to beat the difficulty.



50% OFF SALE DREBIN'S STORE DURING ACT V. TAKE ADVANTAGEEEEEEE. limited time only


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> You can buy it on the cheap in specific days
> 
> Or you can go the easy way
> 
> The decision is yours choose wisely


He has SALES ? 

Anyways, I don't have the game nor a ps3. 

I just play the game randomly on other people's houses.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 1, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> He has SALES ?
> 
> Anyways, I don't have the game nor a ps3.
> 
> I just play the game randomly on other people's houses.



Off course, he is a gun launderer what did you expect 
WTF  You don't have the game 


Sell your Wii or 360 or even one of your Kidneys and go get it now along with a PS3, go go go


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Off course, he is a gun launderer what did you expect
> WTF  You don't have the game
> 
> 
> Sell your Wii or 360 or even one of your Kidneys and go get it now along with a PS3, go go go



Im not gonna sell my 360  and I kinda need my kidneys 

So, I'll have to entertain myself with the other Metal Gears


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 1, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Im not gonna sell my 360  *and I kinda need my kidneys *
> 
> So, I'll have to entertain myself with the other Metal Gears



Nah you only need one , I'm a medical expert believe me


----------



## Vai (Feb 1, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Nah you only need one , I'm a medical expert believe me



I could always eat a ration to restore my health afterwards


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

You only need one.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


>



It looks like the hurr gif has been infected with the T-virus


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Give it a shoulder-eye and we have a winner


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

I know Ita, for me i find new ways to kill those Pmcs  so many combos to do. My 2 favs is the tranquilizer first then head shot  i never leave any of em alive  and straight out war is fun. Although I have been using alot of CQC lately


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

lol in MGS3 I used to choke everyone and get answers from then and slit their throat.... and laugh as they died... 

...... and then I met The Sorrow.  I was scared for life. I stop killing after that. 

So now in MGS4 I give them all good naps.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

You dont kill  thats weak there

I choke them play with them for a bit them press Triangle, then slit. i move on.


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

I got a complaint about this game  , the Codec.

Is there no Epic Codec calls about the BOX ?

How could they leave such epicness out of this game ... or did I miss anything ?  .



I stealthy mk'ed about 15 people, the rest .. well they deserved it


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

I think the more important question is, why the fuck do you only have TWO contacts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

RAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I think the more important question is, why the fuck do you only have TWO contacts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


you miss teasing Mei Ling?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

I miss having awesome characters on there, like Nastasha and Para-Medic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I miss having awesome characters on there, like Nastasha and Para-Medic.


Seriously.... the convos with Para medic in MGS 3 where pure win!!
 and with Darpa of course


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

Sigint: Uh, Snake... What are you doing?

Snake: I'm in a box.

Sigint: A cardboard box? Why are you...?

Snake: I dunno. I was just looking at it and I suddenly got this urge to get inside. No, not just an urge - more than that. It was my destiny to be here; in the box.

Sigint: Destiny...?

Snake: Yeah. And then when I put it on, I suddenly got this feeling of inner peace. I can't put it into words. I feel... safe. Like this is where I was meant to be. Like I'd found the key to true happiness.

Sigint: ...

Snake: Does any of that make sense?

Sigint: Not even a little.

Snake: You should come inside the box... Then you'll know what I mean.

Sigint: Man, I don't wanna know what you mean! Between you and Para-Medic, is everyone but me that is hooked up with the Major strange!?

Snake: ...

Sigint: Yeah, well, anyway, I suppose even that dumbass box might make a decent disguise if you wear it inside a building.


That's epic right there


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, Legendary Codec call


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Sigint was win, why didnt we get a clone of him too 

Although Drebin is win


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

Drebin makes the game 1000% more easy... i hate him !


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG and his monkey..  Seriously what was the deal with that naked monkey.  

And I wish we could have called someone to save like in MGS3. lol.. oh Para Medic.  .. giving Snake nightmares.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

about vampires?????????  :rofl


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Shit...   I remember I was at a friends house and she saved right after the torture scene.. we came back and continue to play only to find that mini game.. I shat bricks. Only Kojima would think of this. Genius.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Drebin makes the game 1000% more easy... i hate him !



Lol Drebin, he's just trying to put food on his table. 

I can always buy more ammo even when fighting a boss


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Sigint was win, why didnt we get a clone of him too


We did, he just died with an heart attack 



ItaShoko said:


> And I wish we could have called someone to save like in MGS3. lol.. oh Para Medic.  .. giving Snake nightmares.



Nightmares, you say  :


*Spoiler*: _Sigint's nightmare_ 



Sigint: Snake, you OK?

Snake: Yeah. I had a terrible dream.

Sigint: No kidding. What happened?

Snake: I don't want to think about it. I was being attacked by monsters that 
looked human. And I'm... not even sure if I was really me.

Sigint: At least it was just a dream. It's all over when you wake up.

Snake: True.

Sigint: When you think about it, the fact that you can imagine a situation 
worse than the one you're in now means life can't be all that bad.

Snake: I sure hope so.

Sigint: Well, let me tell you about the absolute worst, most sickening 
nightmare I ever had. This isn't one for the kids. OK, so there's this big 
pile of crap, right? It's shaped like a giant tank and it's walking around on 
two legs, goin' on a rampage and stompin' on people and houses and stuff. And 
this giant turd is carrying the nastiest missiles you ever saw. Like, whenever 
it launches one of its turd missiles... whatever it hits - people, trees, 
buildings - turns into shit. My hometown, my old school, my family, my 
girlfriend, old man John... Everything in that turd's path turned into shit.

Snake: That's pretty sick, man.

Sigint: Good thing it was just a dream, huh?

Snake: Yes, that's a good thing.

Sigint: You feeling better now?

Snake: Yeah.

Sigint: Good. Then let's get down to business. You see, Snake, people are just 
sacks of shit and they're full of holes. Fill 'em up with water and it's gotta 
come out from somewhere... OK, maybe that was a bad example. What I'm trying 
to say is, no matter what the situation, there's always a way out. Don't throw 
in the towel yet. Clear your mind. Think it through. Assess the situation. 
You'll find a way to escape.

Snake: Got it.

Sigint: Don't let my nightmare come true.

Snake: Right.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> I can always buy more ammo even when fighting a boss


I panic when I ran out of Rail Gun power while fighting gekkos.. and then I found out I can buy it while in battle.  Thus this has become the easiest MGS game ever. 



Vaipah said:


> We did, he just died with an heart attack


lol.. that was no clone. 



> Nightmares, you say
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sigint's nightmare_
> ...



lol... Sigint is awesome.  Metal Gear Sigint.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Easiest MGS ever, true but its also the funnest to play  no lie 

Rail gun powah is a must


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Easiest MGS ever, true but its also the funnest to play  no lie
> 
> Rail gun powah is a must



lol Easy and fun.  It was fun b/c of the Face camos..  .. and that thing snake does on the ground.  ....


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol.. that was no clone.



Knobheads! DARPA didn't die of a heart attack 

Learn your canon, lesser fans than myself 

AND LOL SIGINT. I LOVE YOU


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

he died from the torture from ocelot.. the one that died from heart attack was Octopus


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol... Sigint is awesome.  *Metal Gear Sigint*.



I approve


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> he died from the torture from ocelot.. the one that died from heart attack was Octopus



Thank you. Damn these noobs don't know shit about my canon


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Your canon?  Gay fox you are so full of shit. Know that?

Railgun is the best thing about MGS4  if only that charging thingy was taken off


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox carries the entire MG universe and I carry that name. Therefore it's my canon


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Chill out Grey Fox.  Just let Snake hurt you more plz.  I'll pay to watch that.


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

Poor Octupus, he had henge no jutsu, but it cost him his life.



ItaShoko said:


> lol Easy and fun.  It was fun b/c of the Face camos..  .. and that thing snake does on the ground.  ....



yeah , I always thought that was kinda


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Gay fox, Snake sonned you already


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Poor Octupus, he had henge no jutsu, but it cost him his life.


 



> yeah , I always thought that was kinda


lol at first I was like WTF? :amazed ... then I put on Raiden's face camo and went to town.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 2, 2009)

Sooo umm hows the weather? 0_o


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2009)

gray Fox was the best idea of Kojima ever!


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

The Rex was Kojima's best ever idea, it took care of..........

In B4 Kenny


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Sooo umm hows the weather? 0_o


HEY!  Cold.  



LivingHitokiri said:


> gray Fox was the best idea of Kojima ever!


Indeed. Grey Fox is wiiiiiin.


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> gray Fox was the best idea of Kojima ever!



I respect Gray Fox as any metal gear fan...

But , what about the BOX?


----------



## SCHY (Feb 2, 2009)

Theirs snow


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Theirs snow


Snow does suck... but just think of Shadow Mosses and then all is good and godly.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Ita you are so epic  

Thats so true


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Your life would be great if you made everything MGS related.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 2, 2009)

Shadow mosses ^_^ 
Oh yeah BTW @ Itashoko: "Hey" to you to ^_^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2009)

just bought the game

Too many long cutscenes -_-


----------



## Shrimp (Feb 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just bought the game
> 
> Too many long cutscenes -_-



Welcome to Metal Gear


----------



## SCHY (Feb 2, 2009)

MGS4 replaces Hollywood movies with the awesomeness cut scenes.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just bought the game
> 
> Too many long cutscenes -_-



Ummm thats MGS for you


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> just bought the game
> Too many long cutscenes -_-


 Just a little info, Kojima originally wanted to make movies.  



SCHY said:


> MGS4 replaces Hollywood movies with the awesomeness cut scenes.


This.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ummm thats MGS for you



but this is on a completely different level than the previous games, it like 10 minutes gameplay a half hour cutscenes


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> but this is on a completely different level than the previous games, *it like 10 minutes gameplay* a half hour cutscenes



Thats the difference, I know alot of people who finished the first chapter(Middle east) under 1 hour and others who finished it in 6 hours, its up to you how you approach it, stealth or guns blazing, running from check point to another or exploring the level and toying with the soldiers 

Anyway I agree that its long even by MGS standards but cut the man some slack, Kojima had to answer every question and end a story that spanned 7 games in 20 years


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

no not 10 minutes gameplay and 30 minute cutscene 

I agree with Kamina its how you play the game really, too much possibilities


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamina speaks truth.  Kojima gave the gamer the opportunity to play the game how they want to play it.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 2, 2009)

The long cut scenes aren't as bad (lengthwise) as some people make them out to be.  Yes they are long, but they pretty much replaced all the long ass codec convos the earlier games had.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

p-lou said:


> The long cut scenes aren't as bad (lengthwise) as some people make them out to be.  Yes they are long, *but they pretty much replaced all the long ass codec convos the earlier games had.*



Good point, the CODEC is non existent only for the B&B corp back stories which seems that many people hate but I enjoyed it


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

I didnt hate that codec either.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

I love the codec calls, long cut scene, everything... but Rose.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I love the codec calls, long cut scene, everything... but Rose.



Even rose is useful, I mean you can sixaxis shake her boobs , why the hate?

Ahh sorry shoko for a moment I forget that you're a girl , but don't worry you still got your snake crawl, Kojima never forget his fans no matter the gender


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Why should Shoko complain, Kojima has to show ass no matter what


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Even rose is useful, I mean you can sixaxis shake her boobs , why the hate?
> 
> Ahh sorry shoko for a moment I forget that you're a girl , but don't worry you still got your snake crawl, Kojima never forget his fans no matter the gender


You want me to rage about Rose again.  That whore.. I dislike her with a passion. My hate for her burns like a thousand sun combined.  I wanna burn her in a fire, and take her ashes and melt it in the hot boiling sun.  RAAAAAAGEEE!!! 



Vault said:


> Why should Shoko complain, Kojima has to show ass no matter what


DAT ASS indeed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

I have noticed but for every character in MGS, there is a close up of the ass  has anyone noticed that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> I have noticed but for every character in MGS, there is a close up of the ass  has anyone noticed that



I am pretty sure there is an ass shot of every character. Even the monkey.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Mei ling ass > all 

Johnny  approves


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Even the Rex and Ray has a close up of its behind D: 

Kojima.....


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

lol I love you Kojima.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 2, 2009)

Kojima for the win


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

Kojima is NOT for the win unless he give me mah ZOE3 and directed the next MGS himself


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

Good thing they didn't close-up on Akiba during that scene 

Or did they ?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 2, 2009)

If you're interested in more Metal Gear here's a link to my page at: Ghosts of Sodom


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Good thing they didn't close-up on Akiba during that scene
> 
> Or did they ?


:ho We did see his ass crack.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 3, 2009)

How i play MGS...well i like to take my time and enjoy the levels ^_^ 
Kojima really did a good job of letting us play the way we want. 
We can even use codec for random discussions (e.g Snake/Otacon talking about the ways to in which to enter the building at shadow M) and those discussions change depending on your location. (e.g outside-inside-H pad-inside that bit where you crawl/where you enter in MGS1) 
And when you go to that room where Snake and Otacon met and that Geko comes...you can 
simply destroy it
turn on the electricity 
Or you could get its attention so it breaks down walls changing the room for ever.  
Awesomeness


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 3, 2009)

That Gekko coming through the ceiling in the gas room, I yelled:

"YOU'RE NOT FUCKING WORTHY TO TAKE A STEP ON SHADOW MOSES LET ALONE DESTROY IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2009)

I also realised how HORRIBLE I am at sneaking in this game 

I mis the good old wallhug from the first MGS games


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm awesome at sneaking..


----------



## Vai (Feb 3, 2009)

sneaking ?    what's that ? 

I'm awesome at sniping...


----------



## SCHY (Feb 3, 2009)

I like to sneak. 
When i was tracking my logic was good to...footprint sizes, the footprints disappear and others get deeper=heavier=carry. Direction e.t.c
BTW has anyone got the DLC for the MGS broadcasts? I lol'd ^_^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2009)

After playing the game for around 4 hours, I prefer the old games to this one, I don't know something bugs me about it

oh yeah fuck you kojima for raiden


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> After playing the game for around 4 hours, I prefer the old games to this one, I don't know something bugs me about it
> 
> *oh yeah fuck you kojima for raiden*





Raiden defense force A.K.A Shoko is coming in 3, 2, 1 

I agree that MGS4 isn't the best MGS game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Raiden defense force A.K.A Shoko is coming in 3, 2, 1
> 
> I agree that MGS4 isn't the best MGS game.



No no I mean fuck you kojima for what you did to raiden in MGS4

raiden is godwin in MGS4


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> No no I mean *
> 
> fuck you kojima for what you did to raiden in MGS4*
> 
> *raiden is godwin in MGS4*


DOES NOT COMPUTE


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2009)

dude, gray raiden is awesome, it sure beats sore muscles and joints snake


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

If you liked it then you shouldn't say fuck *you *Kojima, You should've said Fuck *me *Kojima 

Anyway Snake will always be > Raiden


----------



## Vai (Feb 3, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> After playing the game for around 4 hours, I prefer the old games to this one, I don't know something bugs me about it




Me two, but I completed the previous game about 5 times each, so I'm a little bias. 


Snake > Raiden .


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

I am the best at sneaking and cqc raping in this game. Period. Period. Period.


----------



## Vai (Feb 3, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I am the best at sneaking and cqc raping in this game. Period. Period. Period.



But you have Hiten Mitsurugi-Ryū , so its not really fair.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2009)

.... and I was about to go apeshit on this Raiden hater. 

Raiden is win sauce.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Raiden


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> If you liked it then you shouldn't say fuck *you *Kojima, You should've said Fuck *me *Kojima
> 
> Anyway Snake will always be > Raiden



I meant fuck you kojima for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killing off raiden


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Wait, Raiden died?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2009)

oh shi-

I figured everybody here finished the game, which I still need to do

some more hours tonight


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

I've finished the game


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh *Veggito* you make me lol.. but yes.. during my first run I cried like a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fangirl when "THAT" happened to Raiden.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Raiden dying  

that never crossed my mind


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _spoilersz..Raiden status..._ 



The dude Tanked a huge boat, I suspected some deathness to happen, but then ... not. I was glad though.. but kinda confused.





Akiba ftw !


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah.. pretty much anyone would have died after getting crush like that.  .. but Raiden is a *Beast*.  

hohoho.. I rike Akiba.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



tanking the Outer Haven was stupid on his part he should have freking carried Snake to safety 

But it was a reminiscence to Fox *trying* to tank rex


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





And we know how that ended 


I mean... 






ItaShoko said:


> Yeah.. pretty much anyone would have died after getting crush like that.  .. but Raiden is a *Beast*.
> 
> hohoho.. I rike Akiba.



I vote Akiba for next lead character.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol what you guys cant be serious 

Akiba  for real


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol what you guys cant be serious
> 
> Akiba  for real


You don't like Akiba  ? 

Did you see the size of his weapon?


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Fangirl, should have known


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

lol... fangirls. 

Metal Gear Johnny: Shit Eater anyone? 


Meryl saw the size of his weapon and fell for him instantly.  Dudes got skills.


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

Wait what, I'm a male 

But that came out... wrong


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

I am male as well. :ho


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I am male as well. :ho



I looked at your DA...  so I don't really believe you


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I looked at your DA...  so I don't really believe you



...  .... but I love males.


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ...  .... but I love males.



" Not that there's anything wrong with that "


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> " Not that there's anything wrong with that "



I HATE males


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I HATE males



...  ... even snake  ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I HATE males



lies..  I know how much you love them. pek


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ...  ... even snake  ?



Snake is not only a male, he is a legend an Icon just like Kojima 

And there is nothing as love b/w males there is only respect  


ItaShoko said:


> lies..  I know how much you love them. pek



The first part of my name disagree my dear shoko


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

That kid tha Sunny was playing with at the end will be the lead of the next Metal Gear game and Sunny will be the Otacon of the team.

Confirmed by me


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

^No.. not him plz. he looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that I know IRL. 

I want a Metal Gear Boss.. in which you play as The Boss. That would rock my face off. 



GAR Kamina said:


> The first part of my name disagree my dear shoko



My sharingan see's right through you.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^No.. not him plz. he looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that I know IRL.
> 
> I want a Metal Gear Boss.. in which you play as The Boss. That would rock my face off.
> 
> ...



 If the Boss was playable, fuck sneaking, that would be a run-and-gun game where you simply ran through and killed millions of people and didn't have time for cutscenes. thegame would last 2 hours, all of it consisting of running forward with your finger on the R1 button.


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The first part of my name disagree my dear shoko



" In American English the name gar (or garpike) is strictly applied to members of the Lepisosteus, a family including seven living species of fish in two genera that inhabit fresh, brackish, and occasionally marine, waters of eastern North America, Central America, and the Caribbean islands. "

Fishy


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I want a Metal Gear Boss.. in which you play as The Boss. That would rock my face off.


DO WANT 



ItaShoko said:


> My sharingan see's right through you.



Just like Sasuke's sharingan saw through Itachi's  face 

Your sharingan lacks hatred it is still too pure my dear shoko , but my sharingan doesn't lack hatred since I HATE males. ITACHI approves


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> " In American English the name gar (or garpike) is strictly applied to members of the Lepisosteus, a family including seven living species of fish in two genera that inhabit fresh, brackish, and occasionally marine, waters of eastern North America, Central America, and the Caribbean islands. "
> 
> Fishy



Did someone say GAR!!


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> " In American English the name gar (or garpike) is strictly applied to members of the Lepisosteus, a family including seven living species of fish in two genera that inhabit fresh, brackish, and occasionally marine, waters of eastern North America, Central America, and the Caribbean islands. "
> 
> Fishy



LOL Wikishitia is not the place to comprehend the awesomeness of GAR


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I want a Metal Gear Boss.. in which you play as The Boss. That would rock my face off.



Oh wait! I wasnt the only one who thought about this.. this is just what I wanted ever since I completed metal gear 3 for my first time . Its beyond awesomeness. 



GAR Kamina said:


> LOL Wikishitia is not the place to comprehend the awesomeness of GAR



Just took a look at urban dictionary ... I see what you meant


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Just took a look at urban dictionary ... I see what you meant



Good , And always remember that Gar > all


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> If the Boss was playable, fuck sneaking, that would be a run-and-gun game where you simply ran through and killed millions of people and didn't have time for cutscenes. thegame would last 2 hours, all of it consisting of running forward with your finger on the R1 button.


Still.. DO WANT!~ It would awesome. First MGS game with female as main character... and all the boss would be men. Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin! 



GAR Kamina said:


> DO WANT
> 
> Just like Sasuke's sharingan saw through Itachi's :uchihahaha face :lmao
> 
> Your sharingan lacks hatred it is still too pure my dear shoko :LOS, but my sharingan doesn't lack hatred since I HATE males. ITACHI approves :blinditachi



 Sasuke ... Itachi approves of Sasuke.. therefore Itachi approves my sharingan. Flawless logic.  



Vaipah said:


> Oh wait! I wasnt the only one who thought about this.. this is just what I wanted ever since I completed metal gear 3 for my first time . Its beyond awesomeness.


Indeed... I want very much. :quiet


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Sasuke ... Itachi approves of Sasuke.. therefore Itachi approves my sharingan. Flawless logic.



Itachi doesn't approve of Sasuke, thats why he gave Naruto something b/c he knew that Sasuke sucks and will go all emo on Konoha 

In Universe: Gar > all

In MGSverse: Snake > all

In Narutoverse: Itachi > all

In Sportverse: Arsenal > all

Its over I won


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Itachi doesn't approve of Sasuke, thats why he gave Naruto something b/c he knew that Sasuke sucks and will go all emo on Konoha


lol.... oh Itachi.  



> In Universe: Gar > all
> In MGSverse: Snake > all
> In Narutoverse: Itachi > all
> In Sportverse: Arsenal > all
> ...



Funny thing.. I agree with this.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Itachi doesn't approve of Sasuke, thats why he gave Naruto something b/c he knew that Sasuke sucks and will go all emo on Konoha
> 
> In Universe: Gar > all
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

It would still be called Metal Gear Solid stupid


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

* inserts joke relating Arsenal and Arsenal Gear *

Anyone knows one ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> * inserts joke relating Arsenal and Arsenal Gear *
> 
> Anyone knows one ?



Arsenal Gear sounds formidable, but really, it's quite useless.

Not a joke, just fact.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Sooo... What about another Metal Gear Raiden?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


>



We are generous, we just give those poor clubs hope 

But we are only resting and its always calm b4 the storm 


ItaShoko said:


> lol.... oh Itachi.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.. I agree with this.



Thats my girl


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> We are generous, we just give those poor clubs hope
> 
> But we are only resting and its always calm b4 the storm



I'm tempted to post the results for the last few years

Has anyone here played MGS Touch?


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Sooo... What about another Metal Gear Raiden?



Metal Gear Solid 4: Sword of the patriots 

Lets see, a game that would explain Raiden's history before and during MSG 4 where you would play as Raiden leading to a final show off agains Vamp ?

No.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Has anyone here played MGS Touch?


Is that even out yet? I lack iPhone so I didn't bother with any updated in regards to it... cuz I will cry from not being able to play.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Is that even out yet? I lack iPhone so I didn't bother with any updated in regards to it... cuz I will cry from not being able to play.



Oh yeah, release date, meh, never paid attention seeing as i lack i-phone too.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4: Sword of the patriots
> 
> Lets see, a game that would explain Raiden's history before and during MSG 4 where you would play as Raiden leading to a final show off agains Vamp ?
> 
> No.



Eww... Vamp. His boss fight in MGS2 was lame. It was still the same old fight  in MGS4 too before Raiden showed up. 

Well... I guess if you get to play as Raiden.. then I dun mind it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Sooo... What about another Metal Gear Raiden?



Raiden's son plz


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Raiden's son plz



Do not want. That kid was freaky


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

The main character must be one of these:

1- Big Boss (b4 he turned evilz)

2- The Boss (In WW2 with the sorrow and Major 0 )

3- Gray Fox (When he was a member of foxhound and you have Big boss instead of Campbell in codec )

4- Raiden (whatever)

5- Metal gear himself (Z.O.E 3 anyone )

any thing else will result in no buy from me 




LOL whom I kidding I will buy it even if the main cast are the Teletubbies


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Raiden's son plz


....  Never. 



GAR Kamina said:


> LOL whom I kidding I will buy it even if the main cast are the Teletubbies


I second that.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The main character must be one of these:
> 
> *1- Big Boss (b4 he turned evilz)*
> 
> ...



MGS3? 

i want numbers 3, 4 and 5. The Metal Gear fight in MGS4 was awesome.


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> LOL whom I kidding I will buy it even if the main cast are the Teletubbies




Even if the telebuties are the main cast... you know who's gonna be behind every thing :


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Big Boss was never evil bitches


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Big Boss... I like him. A lot.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> MGS3? *and MGSo *
> 
> i want numbers 3, 4 and 5. The Metal Gear fight in MGS4 was awesome.



Whats wrong with yet another awesome Big Boss game 



Vault said:


> Big Boss was never evil bitches



I know thats why I said evil*z* not evil


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Me too  

Even in his old age while dying from foxdie he outCQC'd snake


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

the Bosses are never ebil.


oh btw,  Itachi and The Boss.

wow, they sure are similar. I remember a sig that pointed this out.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Me too
> 
> *Even in his old age while dying from foxdie he outCQC'd snake*



Thats The greatest soldier that ever lived for you 



Vaipah said:


> the Bosses are never ebil.
> 
> oh btw,  Itachi and The Boss.
> 
> wow, they sure are similar. I remember a sig that pointed this out.



Not only Itachi is a carbon copy of the Boss but the whole Akatsuki plot of creating a country for mercenary shinobis is the same as the plot of the first and last MGS game 

Sharingan no Kishimoto never ceases to amaze me with his copy jutsu


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Not only Itachi is a carbon copy of the Boss but the whole Akatsuki plot of creating a country for mercenary shinobis is the same as the plot of the first and last MGS game
> 
> Sharingan no Kishimoto never ceases to amaze me with his copy jutsu




I was wondering who was created first.. but now I see. 

Naruto is a rip-off from Metal Gear.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Me too
> Even in his old age while dying from foxdie he outCQC'd snake


lol.... Big Boss...  He wins at life. 



Vaipah said:


> oh btw,  Itachi and The Boss.
> wow, they sure are similar. I remember a sig that pointed this out.


DON'T FORGET ABOUT BATMEN!!!  



GAR Kamina said:


> Not only Itachi is a carbon copy of the Boss but the whole Akatsuki plot of creating a country for mercenary shinobis is the same as the plot of the first and last MGS game
> 
> Sharingan no Kishimoto never ceases to amaze me with his copy jutsu



 ..... I am sure Kishi plays MGS ..  He is a gamer after all.


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> DON'T FORGET ABOUT BATMEN!!!




BATMEN !!!  ?

What's that ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

lol.. Batman..  TDK. He was a true Hero.. 



Vaipah said:


> the Bosses are never ebil.



Fatman??


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Batman sucks there I said it :ho

On the other hand the joker is win


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Fatman??



I meant Big Boss and The Boss.


Fatman was ebil.


And I actually don't know Batman's story.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Batman in the dark knight became a true hero


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Batman sucks there I said it :ho
> On the other hand the joker is win


IM NOT WEARING HOCKEY PANTS! 

Joker is erecturous.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Real men die in MG/MGS

Schneider
Big Boss dies three times 
Gray Fox dies twice 
Vulcan Raven
Decoy Octopus
Liquid Snake
Solidus Snake
PSYCHO MANTIS
Vamp 
Fatman 
Ocelot
The Cobras
Volgin 

Just as a mention

Gustava
Sniper Wolf


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

^ You can kill Raikov too. 

.. but if you do Volgin wont tell  Snake he has a " beautiful body, like a new born baby." during the torture.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

You can kill Johnny too.

Concession accepted


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

So in conclusion all soldiers who died in MG/MGS are real men as well?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Does that mean the boss "fight" with The Sorrow was the manliest moment of gaming history?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Does that mean the boss "fight" with The Sorrow was the manliest moment of gaming history?



:amazed Holly shit! FLAWLESS LOGIC! :amazed


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So in conclusion all soldiers who died in MG/MGS are real men as well?



Genome Soldiers = Big Boss clones 



Kusuriuri said:


> Does that mean the boss "fight" with The Sorrow was the manliest moment of gaming history?



Most manly moment in gaming history was the fight with Gray Fox, and instantly after with Big Boss.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Genome Soldiers = Big Boss clones


I like where this is going.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

So am I


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Group orgy?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

YES. DO WANT.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

You two need to calm down and move over to the Bath House


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *Real men* die in MG/MGS
> 
> Schneider
> Big Boss dies three times
> ...



I lol'ed


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Vamp is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), he was fucking that black general wasnt he ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Vamp gets bitches left and right

Volgin makes you his sex slave


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

lol... ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in MGS. I love it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

People, calm down with the homophobic language. They are gay, not "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Vamp gets bitches left and right
> 
> Volgin makes you his sex slave



Im sure he is Bi atleast, i know he fucked that general in MGS2 who will be speaking about Rex while you sneak behind the army and take pictures


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> People, calm down with the homophobic language. They are gay, not "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


Clam down. We aren't serious here.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Im sure he is Bi atleast, i know he fucked that general in MGS2 who will be speaking about Rex while you sneak behind the army and take pictures



Ray


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

> People, calm down with the homophobic language. They are gay, not "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"



Thats rich coming from a guy who was calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 2-3 hrs ago. 

and yeah Gay fox it was Ray  thanks


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

^  .. it's a common mistake. Rex and Ray.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

D >>>> Rex >>>>>> rest


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Clam down. We aren't serious here.



I know you are, but if someone is just browsing, they may think different, and if it is a mod, they may not like it.

Just saying.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Rex    wins.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I know you are, but if someone is just browsing, they may think different, and if it is a mod, they may not like it.
> Just saying.



Anyone who doesn't like this gay humor shouldn't be playing MGS.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> D >>>> Rex >>>>>> rest



The Shagohod stomps


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Shagohod was lame


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Shagohod was lame



Lame? Or awesome  ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Lame? Or awesome  ?



Lame


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Lame



Lame? Or briliant ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Lame? Or briliant ?





Ok, ok, it was teh brilliantorzest thing evah!!:


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Rex > all , since it killed one of the most awesome characters ever in MGS history Gray fucking fox 

And BTW we are the mods in this thread  if nobody was insulted about what we say then the mods can Fuck themselves for all I care


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ok, ok, it was teh brilliantorzest thing evah!!:



Good....

But It was kinda lame  , mostly the last part of the tank


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol at Gray  trying to tank a Rex  

Atleast Raiden succeeded with Outer haven 

and the Shagohod was epic winsauce


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

The scene in MGS when Gray Fox faced Rex was my favourite of the game purely thanks to the amazing VA and atmosphere

The remake totally ruined it thanks to the TERRIBLE new voices.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray fox's VA = what made Gray fox


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol at Gray  trying to tank a Rex
> 
> Atleast Raiden succeeded with Outer haven
> 
> and the Shagohod was epic winsauce



He didn't try to tank Rex, he wanted to die


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The remake totally ruined it thanks to the TERRIBLE new voices.


Not this again.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow so much to read cut down on the posts people. Or i'll 
ummmmm
....
...
............
Use my glue gun on you...........ALL >_<

*Spoiler*: __ 



 To bad i dont have one


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

How is your love for MGS today SCHY?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2009)

regarding raiden, I really should keep on playing instead of being all enraged and all

sunny is godwin


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Then did you finish it 

Impression please


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes do go finish it. You're not even at the best part yet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

The best part is Shadow Moses


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Well.. that is the best part.. but I was thinking about the other part.. towards the end. The epicness.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

That shit's got nothing on entering Shadow Moses with _The Best Is Yet To Come_ starting to play


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> That shit's got nothing on entering Shadow Moses with _The Best Is Yet To Come_ starting to play


I'm not arguing with you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

You said other part, as if something was equal to it


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Ray>Rex.... seriously its hax how snake could beat ocelot on ray when ray is the updated version of rex


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ray>Rex.... seriously its hax how snake could beat ocelot on ray when ray is the updated version of rex



Snake is simply a better Mecha Pilot 



Gray Fox said:


> That shit's got nothing on entering Shadow Moses with *The Best Is Yet To Come* starting to play


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You said other part, as if something was equal to it


Maybe. 

Shadow Mosses was epic indeed... but different strokes for different folks. On good days... I like both parts equally.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

my fav part was with Big mama and the final battle!
Of course raiden vs vamp ( 2nd part) was epic also


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

THATS FREAKING HUGE 

My favourite ...



*Spoiler*: _SPOILER_ 




*Spoiler*: _you sure you beat the game ?_ 




*Spoiler*: _Fine_ 




*Spoiler*: _You really sure?_ 



The ending with Big Boss













I tear'ed


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

*girl mode on*

you have no idea how touched I got from the pure fanservice that arc provided. From the song, to the SOCOM being by the truck (under, but not in wtf ), Snake saying "Overhead view huh?" or something when you pan the camera for old school, everything.

I dropped the controller
felt a tear
lost myself



*girl mode off*

sup bitches?


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Snake's dream before that... I was just too much epicness combined.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Shadow Moses

I was so happy.....just...just really happy


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ^^Snake's dream before that... I was just too much epicness combined.



Yes. I know...


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> THATS FREAKING HUGE



B/C Thats how much I love that song 

Best ending song in a game, movie ... etc EVER


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

It's the best song ever. Period.


----------



## Vai (Feb 4, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> B/C Thats how much I love that song
> 
> Best ending song in a game, movie ... etc EVER



Just youtube'd it ..

.. Words can't express how much I love that song, it IS indeed the best ending song like ever. Actually, I liked that song soo much, that I completed metal gear 1 about 3 times, (loading from last save) just to hear that song ( no internet at that time  ).

Period indeed.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 4, 2009)

best song is the mgs 3 theme... fucking epic


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Just youtube'd it ..
> 
> .. Words can't express how much I love that song, it IS indeed the best ending song like ever. *Actually, I liked that song soo much, that I completed metal gear 1 about 3 times, (loading from last save) just to hear that song ( no internet at that time )*



LOL Me too 

I also recorded it by putting the stereo in front of the TV , good times


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh god Shadow Mosses....  ... It was epic win all around. I spent about an hour running around and crawling in all the vents.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh god Shadow Mosses....  ... It was epic win all around. I spent about an hour running around and crawling in all the vents.



 I went everywhere i could. Hearing the flashback voices was just beautiful


----------



## SCHY (Feb 5, 2009)

Me and MGS today...
Im thinking about Shadow M lots. 
Why? 
Because there is lots of snow outside again.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Shadow Moses
> 
> I was so happy.....just...just really happy



OMG you go to shadow moses again? 
fuck you parents im hogging the tv again

I am at the part where you meet big mama


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Just you wait *Vegitto* ... just you wait.  It blew my mind out of epic proportions.


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe it was just me.. but those small... magnemite black robots were just.. bad.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 5, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> OMG you go to shadow moses again?
> fuck you parents im hogging the tv again
> 
> I am at the part where you meet big mama



WTF you're doing, We already spoiled half the game for you 

Don't come here unless you finished the game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> WTF you're doing, We already spoiled half the game for you
> 
> Don't come here unless you finished the game



The spoilers make me look forward to all the stuff that gets spoilered 

Oh yeah otacon X naomi = godwin though I never expected it.


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

Naomi 


Otacon gets all the girls.. seriously.. like 3 ? He's supposed to be a node.. I mean nerd.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

Only have xbox 360...have played and replayed every MGS game and I just hope beyond hope I get to play this someday.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Otacon gets all the girls.. seriously.. like 3 ? He's supposed to be a *node*.. I mean nerd.


.....


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Only have xbox 360...have played and replayed every MGS game and I just hope beyond hope I get to play this someday.



*pats you on the back*
The 360 is awesome though 



ItaShoko said:


> .....



I blame Raiden


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

lol oh Raiden.  

Love that guy.


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol oh Raiden.
> 
> Love that guy.



Good thing he managed to avoid drowning


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Good thing he managed to avoid drowning



lol robots don't need to breathe.


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol robots don't need to breathe.



nononono... Before that  

Colonel    : Raiden, what's your status?

Raiden     : Colonel? I've got Emma Emmerich here... we've managed to avoid drowning.


oohhh Raiden ..


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought Raiden died when he tanked Haven I was actually sad for a game character.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

No way that could have killed him


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> No way that could have killed him



When he was sinking in the water and his lights went out.....damn Kojima


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Kojima is a master of mind tricks, i never thought he was gonna die anyway, although when he was getting fucked up by the frogs at the end i kind of bought that he's demise was near.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> nononono... Before that
> Colonel    : Raiden, what's your status?
> Raiden     : Colonel? I've got Emma Emmerich here... we've managed to avoid drowning.
> oohhh Raiden ..


Raiden.. 



Kusuriuri said:


> I thought Raiden died when he tanked Haven I was actually sad for a game character.


lol how do you think I felt.. I was thinking first Itachi.. now Raiden too..  ... I was _devastated_.  



Vault said:


> No way that could have killed him


Well... a rock caused him his arm.


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kojima is a master of mind tricks, i never thought he was gonna die anyway, although when he was getting fucked up by the frogs at the end i kind of bought that he's demise was near.


I honestly thought that this would be a repeat of Gray Fox


ItaShoko said:


> Raiden..
> 
> lol how do you think I felt.. I was thinking first Itachi.. now Raiden too..  ... I was _devastated_.
> 
> Well... a rock caused him his arm.



Itachi: i miss him, the manga was so much better when he was in it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

his sword cost him his arm, he willingly took it off to go save Snake :ho there was no time to waste.

Gray fox's demise wasnt even sly, just in your face. I crushed this fucker ha ha ha !!!


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> his sword cost him his arm, he willingly took it off to go save Snake :ho there was no time to waste.
> 
> Gray fox's demise wasnt even sly, just in your face. I crushed this fucker ha ha ha !!!



[YOUTUBE]IimjoFyUktY[/YOUTUBE]

Great voice acting, conveys such emotion


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Like i said before Gray fox's VA is what made him so epic


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

That scene is epic, unfortunatly when I was playing at higher dificulties.. and .. constantly died .. and died.. and died against rex.. I had to watch that everytime.

still epic.. just brings me bad memories.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Itachi: i miss him, the manga was so much better when he was in it.


   Indeed. 



Kusuriuri said:


> [YOUTUBE]IimjoFyUktY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Great voice acting, conveys such emotion


...  I have an urge to replay MGS now... So epic.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I honestly thought that this would be a repeat of Gray Fox
> 
> 
> Itachi: i miss him, the manga was so much better when he was in it.



Itachi lives on O.o 
In Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

he lives on in Naruto, he did eat Itachi's HCawk


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> he lives on in Naruto, he did eat Itachi's HCawk



That's just how Itachi rolls


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Epic Itachi talk in MGS thread?  Win.


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Epic Itachi talk in MGS thread?  Win.



Well, we did see the similarities between Itachi and the Boss.

And the Boss is epic 

*brings out Boss sig


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

I love the Boss. pek


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I love the Boss. pek



Without the Boss , there would be no metal gear.. thats how good she is


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Without the Boss , there would be no metal gear.. thats how good she is



The main reason why I love her so much is b/c her character doesn't degrades chicks.  Thank you Kojima for thinking of us chicks.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 5, 2009)

The Boss 
The Big Boss 
(what comes next)
The Big Bad Boss
The Big Bad Black Boss  FTW


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2009)

RACIST!


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> RACIST!



Is this the RE5 thread?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

lol Metal Gear Obama.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2009)

omg it would fit the whole changing part

he is changing the systems lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2009)

Kojima the Prophet.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

i approve of big bad black boss


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Obama is already part of the Patriot in case you guys are wondering.


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Obama is already part of the Patriot in case you guys are wondering.



~The Internet belongs to the patriots aswell


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Someone around here has an avatar of one of the numerous "patriots" pictures that appear in MGS2 and one of them resembles Obama quite a bit

Kojima=God=100% prooved


----------



## SCHY (Feb 6, 2009)

lol?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

^ 



Kusuriuri said:


> Someone around here has an avatar of one of the numerous "patriots" pictures that appear in MGS2 and one of them resembles Obama quite a bit
> 
> Kojima=God=100% prooved



I had that set a wile ago. 

Anywho... guess what guys. I meet a guy who has the FoxHound logo tattoo on to his chest. I thought he was cool.. until he told me had a Kingdom Hearts tattoo on his ankle.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How the hell did you see his chest

lol, how big was the tattoo?

KH

inb4Xehonart


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm getting a Fox or FOXHOUND t-shirt. Possible both


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

How could he mix such epic with such fail


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> How the hell did you see his chest
> 
> lol, how big was the tattoo?
> 
> ...


I told him I love MGS , so he showed me.  ... but when he told me he had the KH tattoo on his ankle I walked away. 

The size was about the size of a regular badge. 



Gray Fox said:


> I'm getting a Fox or FOXHOUND t-shirt. Possible both


Show us when you do. 



Vault said:


> How could he mix such epic with such fail


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

What ArE Kingdom hearts  ?!


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> What ArE Kingdom hearts  ?!



N00by kids fighting with Keys


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> N00by kids fighting with Keys



Button mashing noobs.


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> N00by kids fighting with Keys



Keys are not weapons  , are they fighting against doors  ?



ItaShoko said:


> Button mashing noobs.



...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Keys are not weapons  , are they fighting against doors  ?
> ...



That would make sense for the GB game they had out, Chain of Memories was it. omg... That game sucks.


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

I actually didn't know what kingdom heart was  
but now I see.  




..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

KH is fail. 

The  game should have been called Kingdom Fail... Fail Hearts is nice too.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok, guys, let's stop talking about KH, it is both off-topic and as we can all agree on, it sucks ass


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

OH MY METAL GEAR SOLID!!!!~ pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

Listening to MGS2 main theme on full speakers

NO MORE DEPRESSION BULLSHIT


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a quick match against THE END today... by quick I mean 20 minutes..

I owned his parrot


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

I still haven't beaten The End properly


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I still haven't beaten The End properly



You don't mean... you sniped him at his wheelchair ..


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

He probably turned his PS2 clock a week


----------



## SCHY (Feb 6, 2009)

Im gunna go on youtube and watch some MGS videos, ^_^ 
Anybody should join in to?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Listening to MGS2 main theme on full speakers
> 
> NO MORE DEPRESSION BULLSHIT


I love that song. pek It's Raiden's song... pek 




Vaipah said:


> I had a quick match against THE END today... by quick I mean 20 minutes..
> 
> I owned his parrot


The end is very easy to beat once you know how to beat him.  



Kusuriuri said:


> I still haven't beaten The End properly


D= You should... he death scene is pretty awesome.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> You don't mean... you sniped him at his wheelchair ..



I usually do that. When i don't do that but don't have the patience/time to fight him properly, i do the trick with the internal clock of the PS2/PS3


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

Raiden's song? 

Nothing that epic that cures my depression and worries is RAIDEN'S song 

If anything is Raiden's song, it would make it worse


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Im gunna go on youtube and watch some MGS videos, ^_^
> Anybody should join in to?






Kusuriuri said:


> I usually do that. When i don't do that but don't have the patience/time to fight him properly, i do the trick with the internal clock of the PS2/PS3


During my first run.... I kinda found out by accident that he dies if you don't kill him within a certain time period.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Raiden's song?
> 
> Nothing that epic that cures my depression and worries is RAIDEN'S song
> 
> If anything is Raiden's song, it would make it worse



"Can't say Goodbye to Yesterday" right? That's Raiden's theme.  Well in my book is it. 

OH KOJIMA!!!!! I love MGS music. It's so epic!


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> The end is very easy to beat once you know how to beat him.



In Duel mode, your thermal only have 1 batterie.. so it takes more time 



Kusuriuri said:


> I usually do that. When i don't do that but don't have the patience/time to fight him properly, i do the trick with the internal clock of the PS2/PS3



No patience and time for a Metal Gear


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> "Can't say Goodbye to Yesterday" right? That's Raiden's theme.  Well in my book is it.
> 
> OH KOJIMA!!!!! I love MGS music. It's so epic!



Main Theme are the ones that go like this

Can't say Goodbye to Yesterday is indeed a good theme fitting Raiden, but THE BEST IS YET TO COME SHITS ON ALL SONGS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> In Duel mode, your thermal only have 1 batterie.. so it takes more time



 Who needs thermal to beat The End? All you need to do is play bait, hide, use your map to see his location, and snipe him.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> In Duel mode, your thermal only have 1 batterie.. so it takes more time
> 
> 
> 
> *No patience and time for a Metal Gear *



There was a SHITLOAD of running around in that damn fight I once got him down to about 20% health and the old fucker snuck up on me


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Who needs thermal to beat The End? All you need to do is play bait, hide, use your map to see his location, and snipe him.




I do, I use my shotgun..


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Main Theme are the ones that go like this
> 
> Can't say Goodbye to Yesterday is indeed a good theme fitting Raiden, but THE BEST IS YET TO COME SHITS ON ALL SONGS



Oh THAT main theme. I love it. It's so epic. pek I bought the Snake Eater OST just for that theme.. the one where BB salutes the boss at the end of the game.  So damn epic. 

Speaking of OST.. I still need to get ops's ost. 

The best has yet to come is the best indeed. 


*Vaipah*: lol shotgun.


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

^ What's wrong with my shotgun


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

You mean the track _Debriefing_? Yeah, it's so cryworthy.

CALLING TO THE NIIIIIGHT

OH MY GOD

THIS IS THE CLOSEST TO THE BEST IS YET TO COME


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ^ What's wrong with my shotgun


lol... it's funny.. The End dies by shotgun. 



Gray Fox said:


> You mean the track _Debriefing_? Yeah, it's so cryworthy.
> 
> CALLING TO THE NIIIIIGHT
> 
> ...



Dunno what the tittle is called.. I plug them into my itunes and listen to it.  

Calling to the night.. omg.. It beats Can't say goodbye to yesterday. 

Also, I agree.. it is up there with the best is yet to come. 

METAL GEAR SOLID MUSIC IS.....! pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

The Best is Yet to Come > Calling to the Night >>> Way to Fall >>>>>> Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday

imo. They're all REALLY GOOD, but the first two, wins


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol... it's funny.. The End dies by shotgun.



Its a good feeling, you never done it ? Making The End run is pretty funny, he's unbelievable fast.. !




Hey, got a serious question... Who here completed Metal Gear Solid 3 on European Extreme dificulty  ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The Best is Yet to Come > Calling to the Night >>> Way to Fall >>>>>> Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday
> 
> imo. They're all REALLY GOOD, but the first two, wins



Way to fall is a sexy song. 

I like "Can't say Goodbye" better then "Way to Fall." *  * 

Fak this shit.. all of them are epic. I love them all. pek 



Vaipah said:


> Its a good feeling, you never done it ? Making The End run is pretty funny, he's unbelievable fast.. !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen him run.. and he is very fast for an old man.. 

Not me..


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, its pretty hard. You can't be spotted and stuff. I did it 

Thing is , I finished with 207 continues used...  for just one reason, I got over 150+ continues while trying to run away from the prison.. well, naked  .. Its ridiculously hard to complete that part. But I always wondered if there was an easier way. I was on vacation so there was no internet, just me and my Metal Gears and it took me over a week to complete it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Well hey, if you've got time what better way to spend it then with MGS. 

Im still trying for the The Boss Extreme.  .. but my guess is MGS4 can't be as hard as MGS3.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Well, its pretty hard. You can't be spotted and stuff. I did it
> 
> Thing is , I finished with 207 continues used...  for just one reason, I got over 150+ continues while trying to run away from the prison.. well, naked  .. Its ridiculously hard to complete that part. But I always wondered if there was an easier way. I was on vacation so there was no internet, just me and my Metal Gears and it took me over a week to complete it.



Good on you. I don't think i'm good enough to do that


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

What grinded my metal gears ... ( ..... ) ..... was the fact that you don't have a map.. nor ammo, not even CQC 
So it was pretty much a trial and error zone... that .. and make sure you have at least 1 vampire bat to throw to some dogs... !


All you have is a FREAKING FORK.... granted, big boss with a fork is stronger than all genome soldiers combined but... its still just a fork


----------



## SCHY (Feb 6, 2009)

For the last 2 and a half hours, i've been watching a MGS3 (subsistence) playthrough.....
....
I've never owned any MG games accept for MGS4     Although that saddens me greatly, it'll sooner or later change, i've seen bits of MGS2 and MGS3 though...and im doing the next best thing and watching the story....from the beginning....MGS3. (story order not game order) 

Oce seems so annoying right now (from where i've seen up to) Snake kicked his but ^_^...although The Boss kicked _his_ on 2 occasions now. < . >


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Keys are not weapons  , are they fighting against doors  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they smack the shit out of everything with them


and omg I finished the game

basically my feelings

naomi & sunny 

omg snake getting whooped by liquid again 

OMGFWTFZSJDFLK SHADOW MOSES OMG FUCKING REX :amazed

naomi 

omg raiden  oh wait no

OMG MOST EPIC CQC FIGHT EVAR

OMGWTFJFLKER BIG BOSS? and he is actually not that bad


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 7, 2009)

So Vegitto

Is this your 2008 GOTY?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 7, 2009)

^^



> *omg *I finished the game
> 
> *OMGFWTFZSJDFLK* SHADOW MOSES *OMG FUCKING REX*
> 
> ...



LOL Kenny with this amount of OMGWTFBBQ I think you don't need to ask


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 7, 2009)

I killed The End with my knife.


edit: and Snake Eater is the only song I listen to with the in-game iPod


----------



## Vai (Feb 7, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I killed The End with my knife.



...  .. But you didn't kill him with a fork 


SNaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake eaatahh.

oh that huge ladder


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ...  .. But you didn't kill him with a fork
> 
> 
> SNaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake eaatahh.
> ...



My favourite boss fight of the series


----------



## Vai (Feb 7, 2009)

Its simple... but takes so much time 

Your fingers will never be the same.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Its simple... but takes so much time
> 
> Your fingers will never be the same.



You battle time itself. Nothing could be more epic.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 7, 2009)

MmMMmmmM.. Big Boss.

Congrats Vegitto!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

its not GOTY but SOTY

story of the year definitely

gameplay is too outdated for it to be GOTY


----------



## Vai (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You battle time itself. Nothing could be more epic.



Thing is.. in the last dificulty .. you have to eat like . a LOT !.. you lose about 3 or 4 bars of stamina. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> its not GOTY but SOTY
> 
> story of the year definitely
> 
> gameplay is too outdated for it to be GOTY



^Agrees


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Too outdated  gameplay 

Its the only game next to DMC3 which gameplay dont get boring


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

the gameplay is still the same old gameplay from the first games, the only things they added was the pwncamo and the MKII/III

im not saying its bad, but the gameplay is still not the best thing ever


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

They should have completely changed the gameplay in MGS4, look at how well it worked in Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Well for me MGS4 gameplay is the best ever next to DMC3 because those are the 2 games i can say have never bored me in my whole entire life. 

Im saying this because there is so much to do with the gameplay

Lol what Memos.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

*Vegitto-kun*: Don't you _dare_ complain about the gameplay. 

What the fak are you talking about?  I don't even know why you are complaining about the gameplay. Please do elaborate.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Ita tell me about it 

Im lost seriously i am, and i cant believe Memos said what he did


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

I was being sarcastic by the way


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Who is Memos?


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Who is Memos?



That would be me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

I almost lost all hope in you man


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That would be me.


Is that your real name?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Nickname 

although his real name does start with a M


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting.  So are you guys all getting RE5 for PS3?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

i am


----------



## Vai (Feb 8, 2009)

I prefer the overall gameplay of metal gear 2 and 3 over 4 

By gameplay, I mean the way the character moves and nothing else. 

Its not bad, I just missed some things .. like.. back against the wall and stuff 


And I'm not getting RE5 for PS3


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> I almost lost all hope in you man


I'm pretty sure you have this feeling everytime we talk, lol


ItaShoko said:


> Is that your real name?


Nickname 

although my real name does start with an M


Vault said:


> Nickname
> 
> although his real name does start with a M


Just as Vault said


ItaShoko said:


> Interesting.  So are you guys all getting RE5 for PS3?


I am


Vault said:


> i am


So am i


Vaipah said:


> I prefer the overall gameplay of metal gear 2 and 3 over 4
> 
> By gameplay, I mean the way the character moves and nothing else.
> 
> ...


 
When talking about movement, i really like MGS1


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

it felt so fucking weird with no back to the wall sneaking


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Movement MGS1 stomps, i agree Memos. 

And no need for back to wall Octocamo solos


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

I miss finding Camos. They were fun and funny.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

The whole camo system was fucked up anyway 

MGS1 > all


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

*Fox* why must you always start the war between which game is better.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

Because my point must reach everyone, because it's canon, and correct.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Because my point must reach everyone, because it's canon, and correct.



Yes, opinions are in fact...fact.

(i feel i should wear a Manchester United sig)


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Fact opinions.


----------



## Vai (Feb 8, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I miss finding Camos. They were fun and funny.



You mean like...Snake wearing duckies that made noise 

One pretty cool, was wearing the Raiden..kosvky.. Mask and Banana Camouflage, that set was kickass  



Gray Fox said:


> The whole camo system was fucked up anyway
> 
> MGS1 > all



Gray Fox likes Metal Gear 1 best, I wonder why


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Fact opinions.





Vaipah said:


> You mean like...Snake wearing duckies that made noise
> 
> One pretty cool, was wearing the Raiden..kosvky.. Mask and Banana Camouflage, that set was kickass
> 
> Gray Fox likes Metal Gear 1 best, I wonder why



I like MGS1 most because it is probably the best in the series.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

I like Metal Gear Solid 1 the best yes, not Metal Gear 1. I love MGS1 because it's pretty darn close to perfection. And MG2 is up there with it


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Because my point must reach everyone, because it's canon, and correct.



Take your head out of your ass bitch


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

Search your feelings, you know it be true.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

On my last playthrough of MGS4, i collected all the dolls in the game so i should get the Solar Gun or something, but i haven't started a new game since. has anyone here tried it out? is it fun to use?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

It's a little fun, but ABSOLUTELY NEEDED if you plan on going for the FOXHOUND Emblem.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> It's a little fun, but *ABSOLUTELY NEEDED if you plan on going for the FOXHOUND Emblem*.



Why is that? Is it because it doesn't actually kill anyone?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

I still need to replay the game, gonna go for the kill none thing


and OMG why the fuck cant otacon find himself a chick that WONT die?

oh well he atleast fucked naomi

I hope


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

He did beat that


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Why is that? Is it because it doesn't actually kill anyone?



Yeah, and the tranq gun isn't really that effective in the bikechase. You can see how that's a problem?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> You mean like...Snake wearing duckies that made noise :argh
> 
> One pretty cool, was wearing the Raiden..kosvky.. Mask and Banana Camouflage, that set was kickass :kaga


pek I loved MGS3 for the awesome and silly camo it had.  



Kusuriuri said:


>


The only opinion that is fact for me is my god, Kojima. 



Kusuriuri said:


> On my last playthrough of MGS4, i collected all the dolls in the game so i should get the Solar Gun or something, but i haven't started a new game since. has anyone here tried it out? is it fun to use?


the solar gun is fuuuuuuuuuun. I usually plau it with Raiden's face camo and the suit.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> OMG why the fuck cant otacon find himself a chick that WONT die?
> *oh well he at least fucked naomi*


.. so if that's true.... he also fucked the chick who fucked the dude who killed his sister. 

I wonder how that makes him feel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't think naomi banged vamp


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> i don't think naomi banged vamp



Oh? What's with the touching and Vamp calling her his Queen?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

true but i still dont think she fucked him


----------



## The Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

^  

I think she did.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 8, 2009)

otacon is gonna go for sum loli love in some years


----------



## Vai (Feb 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I like Metal Gear Solid 1 the best yes, not Metal Gear 1. I love MGS1 because it's pretty darn close to perfection. And MG2 is up there with it



Dammit, I forgot the Solid 

And yes MGS1 is that damn close to perfection.



ItaShoko said:


> ^
> 
> I think she did.




You know she's nastay 


.... Vamp banged a lot of people.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 8, 2009)

Why would Naomi bang Vamp, they were not even united all the time.
She researched shit and he was away drinking blood and doing shit for Ocelot.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 9, 2009)

vamp probably calls her his queen because she created him


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Vamp called Fortune Queen.. and you know how that turned out.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> vamp probably calls her his queen because she created him



He called Fortune his queen aswell 

Probably her father was his queen aswell 


Edit: dammit , Ita got it first


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Im always first.. 

But Yeah.. I like how Naoimi was all innocent and stuff with Hall but turned to whore when she's with Vamp.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

Vamp brings out the worst in you 

And Hall was a node...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

.... not that node again... 

lol Vamp. 





...


----------



## Hentai (Feb 9, 2009)

Shoky dont tell me you think that vamp and fortune fucked too 

You have sexual issues


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Vamp likes to fuck around. If Raiden lets, he'll probably fuck Raiden too.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Pliskin's thoughts about Vamp:_ 



Raiden     : So that's why they call him "Vamp"...

Pliskin    : No. "Vamp" isn't for vampire. It's because he's bisexual...

Raiden     : ...

Pliskin    : Rumor has it Vamp was the lover of Scott Dolph, the Marine Commandant who accidentally died two years ago. Scott Dolph was also the father of Fortune, the Dead Cell leader.

Raiden     : Fortune's old man? But Fortune and Vamp...

Pliskin    : You noticed, eh? Not bad for a rookie...

Raiden     : Uh... right.

Pliskin    : As you say, Vamp and Fortune are very close. Not lovers, but very close...

Raiden     : Friends?

Pliskin    : No. There's more to their relationship than that.

Raiden     : But Vamp was her father's lover!

Pliskin    : Would it have been better if it was with her mother? I don't really think they care what you think. Focus on the mission.




Not lovers, but more than friends... 


Also Vamp joined with Ocelot .. who killed his .. "friend"  and then proceded to kil Fortune  . I would not want to be a friend of Vamp.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2009)

Vamp is Bi

edit 

damn you vaipah


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I was making codec calls in MGS2 for the lulz, and I fell off my chair when that convo kicked in. ...  Oh Kojima. 



> *Pliskin *: Would it have been better if it was with her mother? *I don't really think they care what you think. Focus on the mission.*


lol... Raiden gets treated every time.


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

The best convo's were when you randomly killed inncoent animals.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

This is my all time favorite.

[YOUTUBE]UY5PaRScO6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yeah I was making codec calls in MGS2 for the lulz, and I fell off my chair when that convo kicked in. ...  Oh Kojima.
> 
> 
> lol... Raiden gets treated every time.





*Spoiler*: _Raiden doesn't know how to treat a box:_ 




Pliskin    : The cardboard box that you have is ideal for fooling your enemies. It's a very important tool for infiltration missions. Of course. I can't begin to count the number of agents whose lives were saved by a cardboard box...

Raiden     : You mean everyone's using them?

Pliskin    : Look. I'm not exaggerating when I say the success of your mission hinges on how you use that cardboard box. But in the end, a cardboard box is only made of paper. Handle it with care or it won't be of much use to you. Y'know... I've lost a couple thanks to you...

Raiden     : ?

Pliskin    : Nothing... forget it. Treat your cardboard box with care. Take care of the box and it'll take care of you... Don't think of it as just another box. Treat it with love... Don't be rough. Okay?







Kusuriuri said:


> The best convo's were when you randomly killed inncoent animals.



Oh Para-medic is untouchable, she's so awesome  and sweet, I mean.. just look at Gray Fox 

One of my favourite is .. the cigarrette talk.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

^ Oh yes.. the good old box talk and how it really got started. 

lol Paramedic. He womb is insufficient. She wasn't epic enough to hold the clones of Big Boss.


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]cNoqJ8wVVyQ[/YOUTUBE]

I win more


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

oh goodies..


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Your MGS2 shitty calls has nothing on my SIGINT CARDBOARD BOX, EPIC PARA-MEDIC AND RAIKOV REFERENCING RAIDEN'S GAYNESS AND STUFF


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

Raiden, turn your console off, you've been playing for a long time


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Rumors has it ItaShoko actually turned the game off 

Who here has played MG1? Do you remember a similar call in that game?


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Rumors has it ItaShoko actually turned the game off
> 
> Who here has played MG1? Do you remember a similar call in that game?



Naked Raiden  I don't think Ita turned it off.


Metal Gear 1 .. never played it.... what do they say ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Naked Raiden. 



Gray Fox said:


> Rumors has it ItaShoko actually turned the game off


How dare you...  


*Funny story, *I lend my MGS4 copy to a friend. When he beat the game, he proceed to called me and asked why Snake killed himself.  ....  ...  Turns out he turned it off when credits started rolling. lol noob. Fail.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Metal Gear 1 .. never played it.... what do they say ?



This is the PS2 version

Big Boss: Snake! Turn off the PlayStation 2 system right now!


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I lend my MGS4 copy to a friend. When he beat the game, he proceed to called me and asked why Snake killed himself.  ....  ...  Turns out he turned it off when credits started rolling. lol noob. Fail.



 !

I smell Fail , a Metal Gear fan knows that something happens at the end.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> !
> I smell Fail , a Metal Gear fan knows that something happens at the end.


Of course.  

It usually leads to the next game.. but this one..


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

I chuckled.


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I chuckled.



Good enough.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

Anyone here visit Snake Soup?  The guy who runs it is hilarious.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Aye, the articles on that site is so fucking hilarious 

Good read for anyone that has played all 7 games!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2009)

If only Gigaville did MGS2 and MGS4. . .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 9, 2009)

i really should buy MGS3

the batteries recharging bit was hilarious

para:believe what you want
snake: GREAT 


he sounded so happy


----------



## Vai (Feb 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> i really should buy MGS3
> 
> the batteries recharging bit was hilarious
> 
> ...



Oh he was.. He was a happy man.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2009)

MGS3 .. pek


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

it was quite amazing to find out all the good guys turned into the patriots.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it was quite amazing to find out all the good guys turned into the patriots.



i Expected such a thing from the start on.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it was quite amazing to find out all the good guys turned into the patriots.



One of the exposition moments in MGS4 made me literally say "What The Fuck?". It was when we found out Siging was the DARPA Chief The link blew my mind because after 10 years, this link had been tied up


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

I still wonder, WTF is raiden, i mean, he lost both his arms and bam suddenly has both arms and his body looks quite normal other than the scars


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I still wonder, WTF is raiden, i mean, he lost both his arms and bam suddenly has both arms and his body looks quite normal other than the scars



His whole body apart from his head was mechanical. He had an artifcial lower jaw as well but everything above was human. He was essentially 90% cyborg. His arms at the end were mechanic.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 10, 2009)

He's more android than human now 

What about in MGS2?


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I still wonder, WTF is raiden, i mean, he lost both his arms and bam suddenly has both arms and his body looks quite normal other than the scars



He's pretty much still a robot, but from what I could tell, he has his conscience well placed and is much more normal, and not a fightning type robot.

^In MSG2 he was normal, except for all the magic  nanomachines in his body, he just had several years of training in the face of death from when he was a child. Which he didn't know and thought all his abilities came from VR 



Vegitto-kun said:


> it was quite amazing to find out all the good guys turned into the patriots.



Even the lovely Para-Medic turned Gray Fox into a badass ninja   being who only knew suffer .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> His whole body apart from his head was mechanical. He had an artifcial lower jaw as well but everything above was human. He was essentially 90% cyborg. His arms at the end were mechanic.



does that mean he really has no more penis anymore as portrayed in MGS2:naked raiden missions


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> does that mean he really has no more penis anymore as portrayed in MGS2:naked raiden missions



How should we know  

ask Ita.


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> His whole body apart from his head was mechanical. He had an artifcial lower jaw as well but everything above was human. He was essentially 90% cyborg. His arms at the end were mechanic.



head and spine bitch head and spine.  :ho 

Lol you must have a huge head if you think 10% of the human body is the head


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> head and spine bitch head and spine.  :ho
> 
> Lol you must have a huge head if you think 10% of the human body is the head



Well....

But yeah, the brain and spinal chord were his original and were what allowed him to move about. Tack on all the mechanics you want, without the brain and spinal chord, you don't move about.


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanx for stating the obvious sherlock homeboy


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Thanx for stating the obvious sherlock homeboy



With people like you around, i feel it's necessary.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> His whole body apart from his head was mechanical. He had an artifcial lower jaw as well but everything above was human. He was essentially 90% cyborg. His arms at the end were mechanic.


That's not completely true b/c no where in the MGS database did they ever mentioned his arms were mechanic.. or that his head was the only human part. It was just assumed (lol Wiki) b/c that would be the logic idea.  

I'm not completely sure.. but the brain and spinal cord shit was on Wiki too. It's not in the MGS database.. I don't think.  

... but something else puzzles me.... according to MGS Database (), it was mentioned that the patriot did exoskeletal enhancement surgery experiment on Raiden.. and when he was rescue, he could no longer survive as a human.. so ... Im thinking maybe he is still some part cyborg at the end.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> does that mean he really has no more penis anymore as portrayed in MGS2:naked raiden missions


Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Raiden is a trap, lets leave it at that


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That's not completely true b/c no where in the MGS database did they ever mentioned his arms were mechanic.. or that his head was the only human part. It was just assumed (lol Wiki) b/c that would be the logic idea.
> 
> I'm not completely sure.. but the brain and spinal cord shit was on Wiki too. It's not in the MGS database.. I don't think.
> 
> ... but something else puzzles me.... according to MGS Database (), it was mentioned that the patriot did exoskeletal enhancement surgery experiment on Raiden.. and when he was rescue, he could no longer survive as a human.. so ... Im thinking maybe he is still some part cyborg at the end.



Stated in-game. Fuck your database


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Stated in-game. Fuck your database


You should read it sometimes. Even you will be surprise at the things you find.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

What isn't explained in the games aren't really needed to know.

What pisses me off is that they seem to fuck with canon in the database


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

i doubt that raiden is mainly cyborg. i think it is more like 50/50. I guess inside he is still partly organic.
they must have slowly replaced his outer body with mechanical elements. But i guess at a lot parts they just put an armor over it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> What isn't explained in the games aren't really needed to know.
> 
> What pisses me off is that they seem to fuck with canon in the database


That depends.  

 Canon database does fuck with in game canon.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Same havent even opened it
> 
> I agree,  my canon >> database



My canon>>>your canon:ho

The database was like Wiki and the thing with that was that you could just branch off so much from what you wanted to read originally and youhad to do a lot of back-tracking.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol MGS4 sucks ass.

Halo 3 > this shit.

I flushed my PS3 down the toilet after playing for ten minutes or so.

Easily the biggest flop this generation.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> I agree,  my canon >> database


You mean.... your canon >> Kojima's Database canon

 




Kyuubi no Youko said:


> i doubt that raiden is mainly cyborg. i think it is more like 50/50. I guess inside he is still partly organic.
> they must have slowly replaced his outer body with mechanical elements. But i guess at a lot parts *they just put an armor over it*.


That's what I think too... but I dunno. In game canon.. and canon database is fucking with me.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Lol MGS4 sucks ass.
> 
> Halo 3 > this shit.
> 
> ...







Kusuriuri said:


> My canon>>>your canon:ho
> 
> The database was like Wiki and the thing with that was that you could just branch off so much from what you wanted to read originally and youhad to do a lot of back-tracking.



Database is canon from Kojima. 

What now?


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

That database wasnt made by Kojima


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Lol MGS4 sucks ass.
> 
> Halo 3 > this shit.
> 
> ...



 Nicely done, Bya.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> That database wasnt made by Kojima



 ......


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Lol MGS4 sucks ass.
> 
> Halo 3 > this shit.
> 
> ...



lol Bya you have potential


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Lol MGS4 sucks ass.
> 
> Halo 3 > this shit.
> 
> ...






ItaShoko said:


> That's what I think too... but I dunno. In game canon.. and canon database is fucking with me.



I dont recall anything about Raidens mechanic/organic body parts in the game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Neither do I.. but oh well... maybe one day Kojima will make another Raiden game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Hopefully not


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Hopefully not






About MSG5 , as ANYTHING at all has been said about it ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> About MSG5 , as ANYTHING at all has been said about it ?



It will NOT star Solid Snake. He MAY be in it, but he will not be playable.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish for a raiden MGS that plays in the time before and after the turn into a cyborg.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I wish for a raiden MGS that plays in the time before and after the turn into a cyborg.





Vaipah said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4: Sword of the patriots
> 
> Lets see, a game that would explain Raiden's history before and during MSG 4 where you would play as Raiden leading to a final show off agains Vamp ?







Kusuriuri said:


> It will NOT star Solid Snake. He MAY be in it, but he will not be playable.



Ok, that's one thing. He MAY ...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> About MSG5 , as ANYTHING at all has been said about it ?


Kojima said he is gonna let his team work on it and no Solid Snake. Then again, Kojima says a lot of shit. 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I wish for a raiden MGS that plays in the time before and after the turn into a cyborg.


You know I was thinking I want this too... but then I though about having to deal with Rose...  

I think a game about the Crobas or Ocelot would be mighty interesting.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

well he ran away from that bitch even before turning into a cyborg remember

if they make a raiden game it will most likely be DMCish with his OMG NINJA powers


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Kojima said he is gonna let his team work on it and no Solid Snake. Then again, Kojima says a lot of shit.
> 
> You know I was thinking I want this too... but then I though about having to deal with Rose...
> 
> I think a game about the Crobas or Ocelot would be mighty interesting.



But by NO Solid Snake do he means just him? , or the whole team / characters from Metal Gear.


" Jack, do you remember what day this is ? " ... SHUT UP  , 


Ocelot is pure and uber win  .He has so much connections to everyone, is so hard to tell who's side he's on.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> well he ran away from that bitch even before turning into a cyborg remember
> 
> if they make a raiden game it will most likely be* DMCish *with his OMG NINJA powers


I wish Kojima would have killed rose in 2 like he had intentionally planned too.  

*DO. NOT. WANT*. 





Vaipah said:


> But by NO Solid Snake do he means just him? , or the whole team / characters from Metal Gear.
> 
> 
> " Jack, do you remember what day this is ? " ... SHUT UP  ,
> ...


Kojima didn't say much about MGS5 but just the basic; there will be a new hero with a new story. It'll be something like the Final Fantasy series is what I am guessing. 

 

Ocelot is win indeed.  He's one of them bad(or not so bad) guys that you love.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Ocelot is win indeed.  He's one of them bad(or not so bad) guys that you love.



He's " pretty good ".


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

New MGS with wannabe Gray Fox Raiden?

THEN IT WOULDN'T BE STEALTH ACTION IDIOTS


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> He's " pretty good ".


 




Gray Fox said:


> New MGS with wannabe Gray Fox Raiden?
> 
> THEN IT WOULDN'T BE STEALTH ACTION IDIOTS


MGS2 Proves you wrong.  God(Kojima) can make anything work.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you referring to the 5% near the end there?

Then my point still stands


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

actually what happens if you have a dualshock 3 during the psycho mantis part


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> actually what happens if you have a dualshock 3 during the psycho mantis part



Mantis: RUMBLE IS BACK!!....HAAHAHAHAHA!! *disappears*


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Are you referring to the 5% near the end there?
> Then my point still stands


You know... God can do anything. He turned Raiden haters into Raiden lovers.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never been a Raiden hater.

What people are requesting is a DMC like game starring Raiden. Piece of shits


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Ugh.. DMC. I dunno what the fuss was about anyways. It's not THAT great. Just a bunch of eye candy.

But anyways, If Kojima did make Gray Fox Raiden game it will not be anything like that DMC for sure. Kojima is better than that.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Ugh.. DMC. I dunno what the fuss was about anyways. It's not THAT great. Just a bunch of eye candy.
> 
> But anyways, If Kojima did make Gray Fox Raiden game it will not be anything like that DMC for sure. Kojima is better than that.



Hey, DMC is pretty awesome 


But doesn't make sense for a metal gear game to be like it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

DMC1 was awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> DMC1 was awesome



DMC one is a piece of shit compared to 3 and 4.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2009)

I tend to prefer the first games of series for some weird reason

I played 4 for a while, it was good but meh I don't know


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

DMC4 was shit. My 10 year old nephew beat the game in 2 days.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

DMC 1 & 3 are the only good ones, 4 & especially 2 are crap.

Accept this fact and you will feel much better.

By much better I mean THIS 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> DMC4 was shit. My 10 year old nephew beat the game in 2 days.



Well when you put it on easy that's what happens. Play the game on Hell and Hell mode.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well when you put it on easy that's what happens. Play the game on Hell and Hell mode.



He played it on normal.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> DMC 1 & 3 are the only good ones, 4 & especially 2 are crap.
> 
> Accept this fact and you will feel much better.
> 
> ...




I Accept, Even though I like 4 a little, Nothing can touch my dmc3 special version, and 1 is pure classicness.

The creators of devil may cry 2 must  themselfs everyday. 



ItaShoko said:


> He played it on normal.



Does he have nanomachines  ?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> *I Accept*, Even though I like 4 a little, Nothing can touch my dmc3 special version, and 1 is pure classicness.
> 
> The creators of devil may cry 2 must  themselfs everyday.



Good , 

I'm sure you feel much better? right


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Good ,
> 
> I'm sure you feel much better? right



Stop posting that or i'll kill you


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Good ,
> 
> I'm sure you feel much better? right



Is that a cheese? It doesnt make happy


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Does he have nanomachines  ?


I taught him well.  

I bought him the new Prince of Persia and he's stuck.  He hasn't touch it since. Perhaps it's to complicated for him  .... and for the record.. he also beat Assassins Creed.  But that took him about a week or so.


----------



## Vai (Feb 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I taught him well.
> 
> I bought him the new Prince of Persia and he's stuck.  He hasn't touch it since. Perhaps it's to complicated for him  .... and for the record.. he also beat Assassins Creed.  But that took him about a week or so.





Prince of persia is really simple... its pretty much go here, defeat this, catch this... rinse repeat. Its not even linear, you can start wherever you like.

Also, You can't die


----------



## The Boss (Feb 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Prince of persia is really simple... its pretty much go here, defeat this, catch this... rinse repeat. Its not even linear, you can start wherever you like.
> 
> Also, You can't die



lol He told me he was stuck. I haven't played it yet so I dunno how to help him.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> DMC4 was shit. My 10 year old nephew beat the game in 2 days.



Dont talk Bullshit.

I hate when people are like > The game is shit bekause it is too easy.
STOP FUICKING COMPLAINING AND PLAY ON SON OF SPARDA OR DANTE MUST DIE FOR CHRISTS SAKE

It looked Good, it has awesome Moves. Nero Plays nice.

STFU all of you that are like: "OMG OMG i cant play Dante the whole Game then the Game is shit"
What is this Fucking Dante gayness?!

ANd most of all I hate people that say DMC4 looks like fucking DMC3...are you fucking blind...? Seriously, if you think that is then you guys better shoot yourselfes because you obviously have some brain issues.




@ Topic: Rainden as a DMC game would be shitty.>
I would just love the game be  like a mixture between MGS and a decent Ninja thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

Nero is okay, Dante was so awesome in DMC4.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Nero is okay, Dante was so awesome in DMC4.



He is always awesome.

But i dont know....i like Raidens personality more....it is more lik3 Dantes "original personality"


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

I prefer silly Dante.

I'm glad Raiden got cool in MGS4, there should of been a couple side missions where you play Raiden in it, the last one fighting Vamp.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2009)

who almost shed a tear during the microwave scene

everybody getting pwned

snake crawling while he is dieing slowly

and the music THE FUCKING music


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> who almost shed a tear during the microwave scene
> 
> everybody getting pwned
> 
> ...



Simply amazing


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2009)

and otacon being all "SNAEK DUNT GIVE UP" i did lol when the MKIII got zapped too 

I wonder why the fuck didn't otacon go in alone? its not like he needed snake


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 11, 2009)

I know.l

Scene was epic, yet unnecessary.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Dont talk Bullshit.
> 
> I hate when people are like > The game is shit bekause it is too easy.
> STOP FUICKING COMPLAINING AND PLAY ON SON OF SPARDA OR DANTE MUST DIE FOR CHRISTS SAKE
> ...


I dunno Alex, hack and slash games aren't my thing. I used to like them when I was younger but now I crave more. If you like it, that's ok too. I know DMC has a huge fan base. DMC is just not my thing. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> who almost shed a tear during the microwave scene
> everybody getting pwned
> snake crawling while he is dieing slowly
> and the music THE FUCKING music


omg.. that part was intensely E P I C. I couldn't stop talking about it for weeks.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Dont talk Bullshit.
> 
> I hate when people are like > The game is shit bekause it is too easy.
> STOP FUICKING COMPLAINING AND PLAY ON SON OF SPARDA OR DANTE MUST DIE FOR CHRISTS SAKE
> ...



 

HAHAHAHAHA 

i already said i hated DMC4 because of Dante he shouldn't have been put in that game at all, he was put in the game when he's weapons and move set weren't meant for the enemies, that game was meant to play 100% Nero but fanboys moaned and Dante was chucked in last moment, thats why he plays so shitty. 

Mgs with Raiden will be effectively be another Tenchu game


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> i already said i hated DMC4 because of Dante he shouldn't have been put in that game at all, he was put in the game when he's weapons and move set weren't meant for the enemies, that game was meant to play 100% Nero but fanboys moaned and Dante was chucked in last moment, thats why he plays so shitty.
> 
> Mgs with Raiden will be effectively be another Tenchu game



It didn't make any sense, first I was kinda glad, Oh I get to play some levels with Dante, but then... I got my ass handled ( is that the right way to say it ?  ) because its was so weird and different to fight the enemies, I had to resort to the shotgun, which I barely used in other games... I hated playing with Dante in DMC4.
Nero on the other hand, was very weird at first, but then, although a little slow, was awesome to play. Nero vs Dante boss battle for me was a epic moment. Seeing Dante do all those tricks and combos from DMC3 were a special moment for me.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

I didnt like Nero at the start either but he was awesome once you get used to him, and when yu start using Dante you start to miss his devil bringer and blue rose alot. One thing which piss me off is that with Dante it takes 2 or even 3 times longer than Nero to kill the enemies.

I want a prequel of MGS with boss as the main character :ho


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

Everyone wants that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> I want a prequel of MGS with boss as the main character :ho



Lets all write a letter to Kojima.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe will see how she and snake created CQC


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanna play the part where she lead the US to the victory of WWI....


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanna play the part where Ocelot is conceived.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

too much epic 

Since games these days are always having co-op 

why not Boss and Naked Snake's missions, this will show their 10 years together


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2009)

how about liek where she gave birth, do your best to cut her open right


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> too much epic
> 
> Since games these days are always having co-op
> 
> why not Boss and Naked Snake's missions, this will show their 10 years together



You can co-op play as The Boss and The Sorrow during the night of Ocelot's conception.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> too much epic
> 
> Since games these days are always having co-op
> 
> why not Boss and Naked Snake's missions, this will show their 10 years together


Omg.. MGS co-op... .. Do want. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> how about liek where she gave birth, do your best to cut her open right


....


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> how about liek where she gave birth, do your best to cut her open right



You know how at the end of MGS3 you literally had to pull that last trigger, in this new game, you may have to make a similar choice to cut her


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I dunno Alex, hack and slash games aren't my thing. I used to like them when I was younger but now I crave more. If you like it, that's ok too. I know DMC has a huge fan base. DMC is just not my thing.



I know. I just dont like the game being bashed that silly way.
I have read a lot bashing all over the net and it pisses me off greatly...mainly because most is just bullshit


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Sorry *Alex*. I know how bashing goes.. and how it ends up. 




Kusuriuri said:


> You know how at the end of MGS3 you literally had to pull that last trigger, in this new game, you may have to make a similar choice to cut her


Yeah, If you dun shoot her... they _MAKE_ you shoot her.  .. I was sad when I had to do that the 2nd time round cuz I knew the truth.


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yeah, If you dun shoot her... they _MAKE_ you shoot her.  .. I was sad when I had to do that the 2nd time round cuz I knew the truth.




I cried.. Yeah I did


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^ Sorry *Alex*. I know how bashing goes.. and how it ends up.



It's okay 


I am wondering if they will release more camouflage


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

^  I think they should release the camo for MGS3 for MGS4.  .. to full fill my dreams of seeing young snake in outfits from MGS3 of course.  



Vaipah said:


> I cried.. Yeah I did


Even Big Boss cried.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^  I think they should release the camo for MGS3 for MGS4.  .. to full fill my dreams of seeing young snake in outfits from MGS3 of course.



Well i doubt that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well i doubt that



I can still dream.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah you can lol


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

In my dreams... everything comes true.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 11, 2009)

OH lol


I still wished they would add a Raiden camouflage


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> In my dreams... everything comes true.



Good thing you're not sigint 


And we have a Raiden camouflage


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> OH lol
> I still wished they would add a Raiden camouflage


Raiden body Camo.... MmMMmmmmm.....



Vaipah said:


> Good thing you're not sigint


lol... I love Sigint.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2009)

the boss story on the DS 


QUICK use your stylus to cut open boss and pull out ocelot


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

MGS:The Boss on iPhone?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the boss story on the DS
> 
> 
> QUICK use your stylus to cut open boss and pull out ocelot



DO. FUCKING. WANT

This Metal Gear saga is over guys. Making a game between MGS3 and MGS4 now would be a waste as we know the end.

Clean sheet. Clean characters (Solid Snake clone, secretly made by Colonel Campbell ). Clean locations (with Solid Snake clone experiencing flashbacks to Outer Heaven, Zanzibar Land, Shadow Moses, Tanker, Big Shell and the MGS4 locations). Clean storyline (with a few ties to the older games, some of the same places being in game)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> DO. FUCKING. WANT
> 
> This Metal Gear saga is over guys. Making a game between MGS3 and MGS4 now would be a waste as we know the end.
> 
> Clean sheet. Clean characters (Solid Snake clone, secretly made by Colonel Campbell ). Clean locations (with Solid Snake clone experiencing flashbacks to Outer Heaven, Zanzibar Land, Shadow Moses, Tanker, Big Shell and the MGS4 locations). Clean storyline (with a few ties to the older games, some of the same places being in game)



I'm pretty sure they were saying it wasn't over but meh.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope there are still "Solid" games but Kojima said that Solid was finished along with Snake. So since after MGS4, two games were in development, and we can assume that the first is the one for the iPhone. The second hopeful discusses Raiden's life after MGS 2 or a new character all together.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2009)

I heard Kojima is not working on any MGS game (but that iphone one) currently. Instead, he is working on two game that's market for westerners.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL IPhone

What a waste of time.


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You can co-op play as The Boss and The Sorrow during the night of Ocelot's conception.



My co-op partner will only be ita  

fuck playing a misson like that with a dude


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL IPhone
> What a waste of time.


I love MGS.. but I can't bring myself to buy an iPhone just for MGS... since it's not like Ops.. or anything. 



Vault said:


> My co-op partner will only be ita
> fuck playing a misson like that with a dude


 Nothing wrong with 2 dudes playing together.


----------



## Vai (Feb 12, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I love MGS.. but I can't bring myself to buy an iPhone just for MGS... since it's not like Ops.. or anything.



I never played, nor touched, nor even seen Ops, What's it about  ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I never played, nor touched, nor even seen Ops, What's it about  ?



Portable Ops is a game for the PSP and covers Big Boss' story several years after MGS3: Sneake Eater. It is basically the story of how he went from MGS3 to how he came to build his own army and have Metal Gear. Saying anymore would possibly spoil you.

It plays quite different from the normal games, you actually have to get soldiers to join your cause and you can play as those soldiers and create teams of them and make them go to other places and either spy or research or whatever.


----------



## Vai (Feb 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Portable Ops is a game for the PSP and covers Big Boss' story several years after MGS3: Sneake Eater. It is basically the story of how he went from MGS3 to how he came to build his own army and have Metal Gear. Saying anymore would possibly spoil you.
> 
> It plays quite different from the normal games, you actually have to get soldiers to join your cause and you can play as those soldiers and create teams of them and make them go to other places and either spy or research or whatever.



Wow, that's awesome. I wish I could play that.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2009)

Isn't MGSO like super rare now? I know I can't find a copy anywhere now here in Toronto. Luckily a game store I know had a couple of Greatest Hits copies last year.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2009)

I lolled at snake soup



> Modest man Hideo Kojima is sick of listening to people. So instead of listening, Kojima is going to be talking at this years' Game Developers Conference on March 26 in San Francisco, CA.
> 
> His speech is apparently around two hours long and titled "Solid Game Design: Making the 'Impossible' Possible." 'Impossible' possible, eh? Metal Gear Solid 4 on Xbox 360 confirmed! TELL EVERYONE! POST EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Vai (Feb 12, 2009)

Impossible Possible ?

Possimpable ? 



(kudos to who gets this)


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I lolled at snake soup



 OH SNAKE SOUP! pek


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL MGS4 on 360

BLASPHEMY


----------



## SCHY (Feb 13, 2009)

MGS4 on the 360....
That would be umm lets just say weird.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2009)

I would love mgs4 on 360

sexy achievements ftw


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Impossible Possible ?
> 
> Possimpable ?
> 
> ...



Barney     !


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would love mgs4 on 360
> 
> sexy achievements ftw



I wish MGS4 would get trophies


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I wish MGS4 would get trophies



yeah, some epic achievements during the game would make it very interesting again.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

True, but in an interview with Hideo Kojima, he said that he didn't want people to play MGS4 because they are bored and don't have anything to do. What do you think it will make him feel if people are just playing MGS4 because people want more trophies.

I regret signing the petition now


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL...well...
I can say one thing: I dont play MGS4 when i am bored, because then i get even more bored lol.
You have to play it when you feel like it. 
SO i think he succeeded with his plan.


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Barney     !



 


On a personal opinion, I would ,of course, love MSG4 on a 360, that way I could finaly... have the game


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would love mgs4 on 360
> sexy achievements ftw


I would probably get it for 360 too if they ever made one for it.  I love MGS. pek 



Gray Fox said:


> True, but in an interview with Hideo Kojima, he said that he didn't want people to play MGS4 because they are bored and don't have anything to do. What do you think it will make him feel if people are just playing MGS4 because people want more trophies.
> *
> I regret signing the petition now *


 

Kojima. pek I love him cuz he thinks about his players. pek


----------



## Gotas (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a DAMN LONG THREAD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2009)

That is ONE hell of a spam post 

you know in a way im kinda dissapointed that there was no real metal gear in MGS4

1 had rex

2 had ray

3 didn't really have one but that is a prequel

but I really missed a good old new metal gear


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I lolled at snake soup



Raiden! BELIEVE IN ME THAT BELIEVES IN YOU! YOUR SWORD IS THE ONE TO PIERCE HEAVEN!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> That is ONE hell of a spam post
> 
> you know in a way im kinda dissapointed that there was no real metal gear in MGS4
> 
> ...



3 had the Shagohod, I'd say that count.

I felt that missing in 4 as well, although fighting RAY with REX on SHADOW MOSES made up for it bigtime


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

Fucking up all those Geckos with Rex was so satisfying


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Raiden! BELIEVE IN ME THAT BELIEVES IN YOU! YOUR SWORD IS THE ONE TO PIERCE HEAVEN!



A MGS version of TTGL would be so freaking epic


----------



## Vai (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> 3 didn't really have one but that is a prequel



Volgin disagrees with you


----------



## Gotas (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> That is ONE hell of a spam post
> 
> you know in a way im kinda dissapointed that there was no real metal gear in MGS4
> 
> ...



Dude, I wasn't spamming, I was just admiring the fact that the best game ever has so many fans.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Best game ever belongs to Metal Gear Solid, not Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Dude, I wasn't spamming, I was just admiring the fact that the best game ever has so many fans.



It was because you came in and only commented on the length of the thread and nothing on the game itself. that is basically considered spam.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Dude, I wasn't spamming, I was just admiring the fact that the best game ever has so many fans.



The majority is male.  .. but then again the majority of gaming is male as well. 


Out of the two, Rex and Ray... I hate Ray... only cuz you have to defeat 27362593745 of them in MGS2.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay i was just playing MGS4 and had this HUGE WTF moment.

this frog Soldiers....when you attack them with CQC frontal they can dodge it and try to strangle you.

WTF...as if they could beat snake so easily


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually found that out the first time I was playing through the game (started on Big Boss Hard).

Haven't touched the harder difficulty levels, eh?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I actually found that out the first time I was playing through the game (started on Big Boss Hard).
> 
> Haven't touched the harder difficulty levels, eh?



I  knew it before and i had played it on Hard, but today i am playing the hardest and got caught by those fuckers and i find it annoying that they can ALWAYS dodge Snakes CQC


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

Ray sucks. If one soldier on foot with a stinger can wreck about 40 of them...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Ray sucks. If one soldier Raiden on foot with a stinger can wreck about 40 of them...



Fixed 

Well, those were all mass produced. The original Ray was stronger.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Ray's weaknesses were off-set by its multitude of uses and capabilities. I still like Rex so much more than Ray, when i saw Rex in MGS4 again... it was beautiful


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

I still can't believe that shadow mosses was in MGS4.  wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

I know right


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

The only thing that can surpass Shadow Moses in MGS4 is to remake MGS1 with the MGS4 engine


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

lol.. I want MGS2 remake with PS3 graphic for obvious reason.  ....


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Nah it won't. There was something with how it played out that was extremely cryworthy. From the awesome song to the playback of the voiceacting and Codec conversations with Otacon.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol.. I want MGS2 remake with PS3 graphic for obvious reason.  ....



Rose's codec convo's?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Rose's codec convo's?


  


No... I want the glory of that one part of Raiden in blueray definition. pek


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

Raiden only got better when he went through puberty somewhere between 2 and 4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

He didn't get through puberty when 3/4 of MGS4 he was plain emo.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> He didn't get through puberty when 3/4 of MGS4 he was plain emo.



lol.. I agree with this. At first I was like.. damn Raiden is TIGHT,. He's sooooo awesome and just sooo cool... He's flawless!!!!! ZIIING!!!!  ..... and then I saw the debriefing before act 3...  ...  " I don't want to be alone .... ZZzzZzzZzzz... "  

seriously.. wtf?  My boner for him died in 2 seconds.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Act 3 was plain retarded

It started with Otacon saying Dr. Madnar fixing Raiden. AND SNAKE DOESN'T EVEN FLINCH. THE SAME DOCTOR MADNAR THAT TRIED TO FUCKING STRANGLE SNAKE TO DEATH EARLIER


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe Snake forgot?  He is pretty dense.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> 3 had the Shagohod, I'd say that count.
> 
> I felt that missing in 4 as well, although fighting RAY with REX on SHADOW MOSES made up for it bigtime



the shagohod is not "OH MY GOD METAL GEAR"

i find it funny how MGS3 did have a rex appearance. 


Rex + shadow moses made me get teary eyed at the memories from all those years ago

It is funny how fucking strong that beat up rex is

makes you wonder how the fuck did snake defeat it in the first place 

I mean in MGS4 its fast, has uber rockets, guns and laser and it can fucking slide dodge and defeat a newer and more advanced model like its nothing

if snake had to fight rex outside he would of been so dead

or liquid is too stupid to control it properly


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> or liquid is too stupid to control it properly



 This.


----------



## Id (Feb 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4isclRwwTvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Feb 14, 2009)

What a heartless bastard..


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 14, 2009)

Calling To The Night. This is the best song in the entire Metal Gear franchise.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 14, 2009)

He might have a point. Kojima was talking about something similar in an interview, can't remember which one.. about making storytelling in video-gaming a real art, and he certainly didn't sound satisfied like he felt he had perfected it or anything.. He still seems passionate about it though, so Jaffe won't be seeing the last of it as far as Kojima is concerned even. I think _Heavy Rain_ could be a big step forward with this whole thing, but obviously this is just guesswork, based on what the team's ambitions were. I hope so, it would not only be groundbreaking but a refreshing experience.

Re: MGS4 in particular, I felt all the way through playing the game like 'no-one else is going to *get* this' .. because at it's most ambitious moments it was catered directly to the fan, the guy/girl who's been playing these games for 10+ years.. it really makes you feel good while playing it if you were one of those people (Jaffe's probably more casual about the whole thing). I rate Kojima highly for making that decision, on a personal level. I think he really wants to make his games more accessible now, and I think we'd all say 'fair enough' at this point.. I think storytelling has a future though, so I disagree with Jaffe on that.. but clearly something big has to change, no idea what.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 14, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Calling To The Night. This is the best song in the entire Metal Gear franchise.



it is pretty awesome, yes.

I also like the Start menu song, "Old Snake", pretty sad but also awesome.

GODDAMN I WILL START A NEW MGS4 GAME TODAY pek




Gray Fox said:


> He didn't get through puberty when 3/4 of MGS4 he was plain emo.





ItaShoko said:


> lol.. I agree with this. At first I was like.. damn Raiden is TIGHT,. He's sooooo awesome and just sooo cool... He's flawless!!!!! ZIIING!!!!  ..... and then I saw the debriefing before act 3...  ...  " I don't want to be alone .... ZZzzZzzZzzz... "
> 
> seriously.. wtf?  My boner for him died in 2 seconds.



You faggets didnt get the tragic roll he has 

What would you say if you were raised to kill and only confronted with death all the time.
Then your GF miscarries the baby, and you get caught and turned into a mashine.
Nice shit right.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> it is pretty awesome, yes.
> 
> I also like the Start menu song, "Old Snake", pretty sad but also awesome.
> 
> GODDAMN I WILL START A NEW MGS4 GAME TODAY pek



Yeah, I'm running through Boss Extreme again (but just fcking around and killing and stuff), which is now my 5th run of the game and I've just start actually using the iPod for other reasons that to make the beauties dance and listen to Snake Eater.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 14, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Yeah, I'm running through Boss Extreme again (but just fcking around and killing and stuff), which is now my 5th run of the game and I've just start actually using the iPod for other reasons that to make the beauties dance and listen to Snake Eater.



That makes me think....i have to check if i have all the songs


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 14, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4isclRwwTvI[/YOUTUBE]



Games are not a story telling media? Where has he been the last 10 years of Metal Gear, Final Fantasy, etc (I could name tons)

Besides, IMO the standards of the film industry is low these days. Look at metacritic, more than 80% of movies made today don't score above 60.


----------



## Gotas (Feb 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It was because you came in and only commented on the length of the thread and nothing on the game itself. that is basically considered spam.



Excuse me!?!? If you read the full thread you'd have seen I made other posts, so you have no reason to consider it spam, am I wrong?


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Excuse me!?!? If you read the full thread you'd have seen I made other posts, so you have no reason to consider it spam, am I wrong?



I didn't say you came into the thread for the first time, i said that you came into the thread. I don't know why you're angry at me, you asked, i answered. My answer had nothing against you personally.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't say you came into the thread for the first time, i said that you came into the thread. I don't know why you're angry at me, you asked, i answered. My answer had nothing against you personally.



Use the power, neg him


----------



## Gotas (Feb 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't say you came into the thread for the first time, i said that you came into the thread. I don't know why you're angry at me, you asked, i answered. My answer had nothing against you personally.



I posted about the game, check my post list.

Sorry dude, it's just... in this thread I can't make a post without people complaining about it. I just want to enjoy talking to people who also like this awesome game. Again, I'm sorry if I overreacted, but I was only saying the thread was big in a cool way, not as a bad thing, but people started saying it was spam, and I don't understand why. I apologize.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 14, 2009)

Gotas said:


> Sorry dude, it's just... in this thread I can't make a post without people complaining about it. I just want to enjoy talking to people who also like this awesome game. Again, I'm sorry if I overreacted, but I was only saying the thread was big in a cool way, not as a bad thing, but people started saying it was spam, and I don't understand why. I apologize.



WTF you're doing, Don't be afraid to post here and don't apologies if you didn't do something wrong.

They though that your post is spam, big deal


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 14, 2009)

Look for example, am I spamming now or am I not? 

The answer is ... who give a darn


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Use the power, neg him


*neg's Kyuubi*




Gotas said:


> Sorry dude, it's just... in this thread I can't make a post without people complaining about it. I just want to enjoy talking to people who also like this awesome game. Again, I'm sorry if I overreacted, but I was only saying the thread was big in a cool way, not as a bad thing, but people started saying it was spam, and I don't understand why. I apologize.



No problem, just keep in mind what is considered what in order to avoid this kind of thing and enjoy yourself in the thread.

This could be considered off-topic and be deleted by a mod, don't be surprised if it is.


----------



## Akira (Feb 14, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Look for example, am I spamming now or am I not?
> 
> The answer is ... who give a darn



If you aren't going to post something constructive GTFO the thread





















Just kidding


----------



## Vai (Feb 14, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> it is pretty awesome, yes.
> 
> I also like the Start menu song, "Old Snake", pretty sad but also awesome.




I can play it on acoustic guitar, its beautifull. Its just a couple of cords but its just beautifull. 

I can also play the tune of that song that its on pretty much on every metal gear.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU6pZdl9AQc[/YOUTUBE]


Its in here, the bit from 0:50 to 1:20 and later at 2:40 until the end.. Its a classic really, awesome to play.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 14, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4isclRwwTvI[/YOUTUBE]


+1 for Jaffe


Yagami-Kun said:


> Games are not a story telling media? Where has he been the last 10 years of Metal Gear, Final Fantasy, etc (I could name tons)


Yes MGS and FF have stories, but the stories are presented in the form of other mediums such as movies or text within the game.  You may enjoy your game stories like that, but regardless it is poor use of the medium.


GAR Kamina said:


> Look for example, am I spamming now or am I not?
> 
> The answer is ... who give a darn


Reported.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay, enough of the play-spam....spam is spam and we should get back on track and talk about Final Fantasy

Seriously though, i wanna play MGS4 today, i don't know why i suddenly had an urge to play it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

I want to play MGS4.


----------



## Even (Feb 16, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I can play it on acoustic guitar, its beautifull. Its just a couple of cords but its just beautifull.
> 
> I can also play the tune of that song that its on pretty much on every metal gear.
> 
> ...



I really hate the fact that they didn't include that in the OST of MGS4... that's actually my biggest disappointment in the game...
Fucking Russians and their plagiarism claims


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2009)

I love the mgs 2 theme.

Dead Cell's theme is great to.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 16, 2009)

Any word if they will ever add Trophies or the option to listen to your own songs on Snakes iPod?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Any word if they will ever add Trophies or the option to listen to your own songs on Snakes iPod?



They won't.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Even said:


> I really hate the fact that they didn't include that in the OST of MGS4... that's actually my biggest disappointment in the game...
> Fucking Russians and their plagiarism claims


It's wasn't the full OST though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a little information

MGS4 is going Platinum


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Big surprise.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh shut up Shoko. I see you playing Halo 3 

Oh shit, 700 more reps and I'm Ascendant


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

I like Halo3.  Mostly for the socializing part.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I like Halo3.  Mostly for the socializing part.



Do you play for the SP or the MP? I found that the SP was okay but the MP was very meh.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Do you play for the SP or the MP? I found that the SP was okay but the MP was very meh.


SP MP? WTF?  Pardon my noob, but I only play Halo3 Online.  Not a big fan of it other wise.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

Single Player
Multi Player

get your Gaylo 3 talk to some other thread please


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Halo is fun.  

.... and I usually play MP. (Using cool term I R. )


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

39 points Shoko. 39 points...

You're just like Raiden, useless all the time


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

What the..  I gave you 661.  Appreciate my win. 

Raiden gave you lulz.


----------



## Taki (Feb 16, 2009)

I read on a gamefaq's Boss guide that a certain battle can differ, depending on if you use a Sixaxis, or a Dual shock 3. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes. Psycho Mantis will appear after you beat Screaming Mantis. He did a similar move in MGS.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

You mean the part where Psycho Mantis shows up?

Edit: ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

Like I said Shoko, useless


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Well see about that. 

You and me. MGO right nao.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

You live in EU?

3000 get


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2009)

No one commentated the fact that I can play metal gear tunes on my acoustic guitar


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> No one commentated the fact that I can play metal gear tunes on my acoustic guitar



nice, do you have any videos of you doing so? i would like to hear you.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> nice, do you have any videos of you doing so? i would like to hear you.



No, I don't .. I just play it when I'm alone 



...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You live in EU?
> 
> 3000 get



Nope. Sucks doesn't it. Why can't PSN be like Xbox Live.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2009)

As I was saying

....



UlR (*U*seless *l*ike *R*aiden)

New term for sure


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> No, I don't .. I just play it when I'm alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i could play the Guitar


ItaShoko said:


> Nope. Sucks doesn't it. Why can't PSN be like Xbox Live.


You mean not free?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> As I was saying
> 
> ....
> 
> ...





Using more COOL terms U R?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You mean not free?


 What the..  ... How dare you.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 16, 2009)

Jezz it'll suck foot BAD if PSN wasn't free. 
Anyways what MG game would people say is best/your favourite? 

Oh and MGS4 going Plat?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> What the..  ... How dare you.


Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


SCHY said:


> Jezz it'll suck foot BAD if PSN wasn't free.
> Anyways what MG game would people say is best/your favourite?
> 
> Oh and MGS4 going Plat?



MGS1 is my favourite of the series. Absolutely brilliant


----------



## SCHY (Feb 16, 2009)

I heard MGS is the favourite ^_^ 
And i thought nothing could be as great as MGS4


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine is Metal Gear Solid 3 : Snake Eater 


...


----------



## SCHY (Feb 16, 2009)

Im still confused slightly...isnt MGS3 subsistence basically a special edition of MGS3 Snake eater?

Im still watching MGS3 subsistence on youtube BTW.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Im still confused slightly...isnt MGS3 subsistence basically a special edition of MGS3 Snake eater?
> 
> Im still watching MGS3 subsistence on youtube BTW.



Pretty much every MGS game has had a "special edition" with added content and maybe slight improvements. In the case of MGS3: Subsistence, the camera was changed so that you could manipulate it and some new joke side-modes were added.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes doesn't MGS3 subsistence have a camara similar to MGS4? Seems it anyways. 

And yeah i heard about each MGS having a special edition. Question is when is MGS4's special edition? (FTW)


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Yes doesn't MGS3 subsistence have a camara similar to MGS4? Seems it anyways.
> 
> And yeah i heard about each MGS having a special edition. Question is when is MGS4's special edition? (FTW)



Seeing as MGS4 pretty much filled the Blu-Ray disc, i don't see a special edition anytime soon.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah  
But someday...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Jezz it'll suck foot BAD if PSN wasn't free.
> Anyways what MG game would people say is best/your favourite?


I like them all.. I really can't pick one.. I mean MGS1 is so awesome with Gray Fox and all. Plus the bos fights are just sooooooo different from one another it's amazing. 

I also like MGS3 as well.. young Big Boss... pek .. The Boss's imtrodution and ending.. omg.. ;__;, and the rest of the Cobra's were all very likable villains (most MGS villains are likable).. plus the unforgettable crotch grab... damn... You should have seen the look on my face. 

MGS2.. Storyline.. I liked it a lot. I find it to be the hardest MGS game I've played. I also enjoy all the jokes, and brownie points for Raiden.  I wasn't too fond of the boss battle in this game but Fatman's. 

MGS4... pek They took the game to the next level indeed. Really, I can't just pick one. 



Kusuriuri said:


> Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


...  



Kusuriuri said:


> Seeing as MGS4 pretty much filled the Blu-Ray disc, i don't see a special edition anytime soon.


Take that back.  ... 

I really hope there will be a SE of MGS4. There has to be.  

*BTW Does anyone have MGS3: Subsistence - Limited Edition*


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

I rented it so I could beat Metal Gear 1 & 2 but ended up just beating MGS 3 again and playing online. Not even once did I go to the older games. 1 week was not enough time


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

You can't play MGS3 online anymore..  .. I want to control Raikov.


----------



## Vai (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I rented it so I could beat Metal Gear 1 & 2 but ended up just beating MGS 3 again and playing online. Not even once did I go to the older games. 1 week was not enough time



I've cloked about 100 hours on MGS 3 ..


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank fucking god for being able to block images. What the fuck Shoko?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 16, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Thank fucking god for being able to block images. What the fuck Shoko?



It's a request from the ask Jeanne thread.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

MG2: Solid Snake > MGS2, MGS3, MGS4


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

WTF? Take your war and GTFO.  

Where is MGS1 in your list?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

MGS1 > MG2 > rest

That's the reason I didn't list it


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... lets talk Big Boss.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Big Boss was in MG2 

But

Gray Fox > Gustava > rest


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Wasn't Gray Fox the one who started the whole crotch grabbing thing?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Big Boss was in MG2
> 
> But
> 
> Gray Fox > Gustava > rest


What the...  




Kusuriuri said:


> Wasn't Gray Fox the one who started the whole crotch grabbing thing?


Is he? I rike him moar nao.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

they should release a MGS OMG box where every single MGS game is included


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> they should release a MGS OMG box where every single MGS game is included


No They should release MGS4: Subsisisisisistance. I want SE of MGS4. 

BTW have you guys read this shit?  They should have made clones of these awesome people.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Wasn't Gray Fox the one who started the whole crotch grabbing thing?



I don't recall him doing any such thing 

And Gustava > Big Boss


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

lol.. Whoa.. this is ugly.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol.. Whoa.. this is ugly.



Yeah, the yellow is so ugly and off-putting But i think they chose it as it would catch the eye.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Who's Gustava ? Explain


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, the yellow is so ugly and off-putting But i think they chose it as it would catch the eye.


I guess it's not what's on the outside that counts, it's what's in the inside.  



Vaipah said:


> Who's Gustava ? Explain


Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that Gray Fox pegs in MG2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox's girlfriend.

Also killed by Gray Fox D:


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

What did she do ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Gray Fox's girlfriend.
> 
> Also killed by Gray Fox D:



That's totally not gay.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, isn't Gustava also known as Natasha? Or am I getting my info mix up here?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Natasha in the original Msx version, and Gustava in Subsistence. Gustava is canon.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

What, the same from MSG1 or another ... ? Now I'm confused


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

The reason they changed her name was to avoid confusion. No, it's not the same, and Natasha and Nastasha aren't the same names.

Noobs in my MG


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

its a freaking *s* 


On a side note, I read the book by Na*s*tasha, the whole with 110 pages on MGS2. Good read.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> its a freaking *s*
> 
> 
> On a side note, I read the book by Na*s*tasha, the whole with 110 pages on MSG2. Good read.



I'm going to buy that soon. It's a re-telling of MGS1 right?


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm going to buy that soon. It's a re-telling of MGS1 right?



Buy  ?

Its on the MGS2 menu, its a re-teling of MGS1 thru Nastasha's eyes.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Buy  ?
> 
> Its on the MGS2 menu, its a re-teling of MGS1 thru Nastasha's eyes.



Oh, that. I thought you meant the novel that is a re-telling of the MGS1 story.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Dunno what that is. Maybe Gray Fox knows, its his canon after all.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

I love Gray Fox. He kills chicks. pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Buy  ?
> 
> Its on the MGS2 menu, its a re-teling of MGS1 thru Nastasha's eyes.



You mean _In the Darkness of Shadow Moses_, right?

As for that novel. He might be referring to the Digital Graphic Novel on PSP or just a plain novel.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You mean _In the Darkness of Shadow Moses_, right?
> 
> As for that novel. He might be referring to the Digital Graphic Novel on PSP or just a plain novel.



I was referring to this


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You mean _In the Darkness of Shadow Moses_, right?



Yes, exactly , In the Darkness of Shadow Moses, the Unofficial Truth, the book that sponsored the Philanthropy if I'm not mistaken.

It really is an awesome read.

Nastasha pek


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was referring to this


That thing isn't canon is it?


----------



## Even (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was referring to this



oooo, that book actually looks pretty interesting


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> On a side note, I read the book by Na*s*tasha, the whole with 110 pages on MGS2. Good read.


You were actually able to read all of that?


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

RodMack said:


> You were actually able to read all of that?



On Vacation yeah, I had nothing else to do . It was just me and my Metal Gears, I read a couple of books and was searching for a new one when I came across it. Its nice to see Nastasha's and the patriots side of the whole affair.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2009)

I read that as well. It's called 'In the Darkness of Shadow Moses'. Er, I think.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Read up manc


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

I had no time to read that book on MGS2. I was too busy playing the game to care less about the book.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

You were too busy listening to Raiden whining to read a book about THE BEST GAME EVER MADE?!

Flawed logic


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

JACK IM PREGNANTS OMG


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

IT'S LIKE BEING IN A NIGHTMARE YOU CAN'T WAKE UP FROM


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

ITS TIME TO TURN OFF THE GAME RAIDEN

Are there really only 2 codec numbers in MGS4?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You were too busy listening to Raiden whining to read a book about THE BEST GAME EVER MADE?!
> 
> Flawed logic


I was too busy playing the actual game, not listening to Raiden's whining and Rose's bitching.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

I hear its amazing when the famous purple stuffed worm in flap-jaw space with the tuning fork does a raw blink on Hari Kiri Rock. I need scissors! 61!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ITS TIME TO TURN OFF THE GAME RAIDEN
> 
> Are there really only 2 codec numbers in MGS4?



Yeah, sadly 



RodMack said:


> I was too busy playing the actual game, not listening to Raiden's whining and Rose's bitching.



So basically, you played the Tanker over and over again?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Epic talk about MGS2 without me?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

You are not a true MG fan like me so yes


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Yeah, sadly
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, you played the Tanker over and over again?



you can so see that they intended for more codecs by how spread the names are 

I miss natasha and stuff


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

Nastasha damnit 

Fucking Ryan Peyton, fucking up my Codecs, then leaving for Microshit


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Nastasha damnit
> 
> Fucking Ryan Peyton, fucking up my Codecs, then leaving for Microshit




He was a double agent working for micro$oft to ruin MGS.

It all makes sense now


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Ryan Peyton can S my D. 



Gray Fox said:


> You are not a true MG fan like me so yes


 .....


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^

WTF Shoko, you have a D ??!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

It's a rhetorical thing I say all the time.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

I know I just wanted to make sure


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 17, 2009)

so

what is ita?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Are you serious?  

This is the 2nd time this week I got ask that question.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

*A SURVEILLANCE CAMERA?!*


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

*A Hind D ???!!!*

Someone hurry and post *"Metal Gear ?????!!!!!"* or I will do it


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2009)

*METAL GEAR?!?!?! IT CAN'T BE!*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2009)

Have at you Snake !!


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

LIQUID !!
...........


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 17, 2009)

BOSS, YOU ONLY NEEDED ONE SNAKE...

NO, THE WORLD WOULD'VE BEEN BETTER 
OFF WITHOUT SNAKES.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Why does Big Boss has the same name as Raiden? Can't Kojima come up with any other name?


oh.... COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 17, 2009)

ALL OF THIS, HAS HAPPENED BEFORE; AND ALL OF IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

All of you have been reported and will be banned soon......*SNAAAAAAAAKE!!!*


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

HOW COME BIG BOSS AND RAIDEN HAS THE SAME REAL NAME???


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

*I am neither enemy nor friend. I am back from a world where such words are meaningless. *


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

THAT MASK, THE BLONDE HAIR, AND THE NAME JACK, WERE ALL PART OF KOJIMA's PLAN TO MAKE US THINK IN THE BEGINING OF MGS3 IT WAS RAIDEN AND NOT SNAKE. 


well, probably 

Kojima created a masterpiece, he was tired, he said: well this is it, I'm done... OH I forgot a name to add to the main character .. *checks previously metal gears*... Jack ? yes, Jack... that's perfect! I'm god , they will not care if this name has been used before!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

BUT SOLID'S REAL NAME IS DAVID. 

Unless you are talking about the first scene in MGS3 where if you selected that you like MGS2, you get Raiden's face mask... Lame.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> BUT SOLID'S REAL NAME IS DAVID.
> 
> Unless you are talking about the first scene in MGS3 where if you selected that you like MGS2, you get Raiden's face mask... Lame.



Solidus names Raiden after his father, Big Boss a.k.a. Jack.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

^BOG BOSS  

YES, I WAS ACTUALLY HONEST AND SAID THAT I LIKED MGS2 , I SHOULD HAVE LIED !


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

^  I said MGS3 was my first. 



Kusuriuri said:


> Solidus names Raiden after his father, Bog Boss a.k.a. Jack.


That would make sense. Thanks good citizen of NFs. pek


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

BOG BOSS DOESN'T MAKE SENSE !


I actually forgot about that, I remember they had similar name because of something.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Why....why god? why must you burden me with such a weak and feable mind. Must i be forever mis-spell words at the most inopportune times only to be laughed and mocked by all around me?

Bog Boss would basically be a game about Big Boss' journey to the bathroom and back.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

Was it explained in MGS2 during Solidus rant about how he can't fuck and make babies to carry on his legacy?


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Was it explained in MGS2 during Solidus rant about how he can't fuck and make babies to carry on his legacy?



When they were made/cloned, their ability to reproduce was inhibited. But, seeing as Solidues was a perfect clone, he may have been exempt from this measure so i am not a 100% sure but i will still go with, they have no penises.


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Why....why god? why must you burden me with such a weak and feable mind. Must i be forever mis-spell words at the most inopportune times only to be laughed and mocked by all around me?



All ? It was just me  


Bog boss journey to the bathroom ? At least he would've managed to avoid drowning.


----------



## Memos (Feb 17, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> All ? It was just me
> 
> 
> Bog boss journey to the bathroom ? At least he would've managed to avoid drowning.



It's a bathroom....in the JUNGLE!


----------



## Vai (Feb 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's a bathroom....in the JUNGLE!




Where Bunnies eat their own excrement !


----------



## SCHY (Feb 17, 2009)

And mosquito's become canable's.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 17, 2009)

*THE PAIN!​*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 17, 2009)

hmm well it seems this thread has degenerated into nothingness like the HxH thread


----------



## The Boss (Feb 17, 2009)

I'M COVERED IN BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!!




Kusuriuri said:


> When they were made/cloned, their ability to reproduce was inhibited. But, seeing as Solidues was a perfect clone, he may have been exempt from this measure so i am not a 100% sure but i will still go with, they have no penises.


I lol'd.  

Well... why is solidus raging about not being about to fuck.  No testicles for him?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> When they were made/cloned, their ability to reproduce was inhibited. But, seeing as Solidues was a perfect clone, he may have been exempt from this measure so i am not a 100% sure but i will still go with, they have no penises.





ItaShoko said:


> I'M COVERED IN BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





he CAN Fuck, he just has no working Sperms


----------



## Akira (Feb 18, 2009)

*New Metal Gear Solid 4 Expansion*



> Famitsu has revealed the next expansion pack for MGO, expected for a March release. Dubbed "Scene," this expansion includes three new maps (Outer Outlet, Ravaged Riverfront, Hazard House) and two new characters (*Vamp and Raiden*). Its interesting to note that Ravaged Riverfront, a map previewed long before the game was released, has gone from a day setting to dusk.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> he CAN Fuck, he just has no working Sperms


I was joking


Akira said:


> *New Metal Gear Solid 4 Expansion*



That's awesome. Now, if only MGO was good


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> he CAN Fuck, he just has no working Sperms


We are just joking Alex.  90% of the shit I say here is just for lulz. 



Akira said:


> *New Metal Gear Solid 4 Expansion*



omg.. I need to get on MGO nao. HOLLY SHIIIIIIIIIIT! RAIDEN!!!!!!!!! I will do anything for Raiden. pek


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 18, 2009)

Akira said:


> *New Metal Gear Solid 4 Expansion*



Awesome 

Hey Shoko Didn't I tell you that Raiden is going to be the next playable character


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Awesome
> 
> Hey Shoko Didn't I tell you that Raiden is going to be the next playable character



Yes you did.. holly shit... the things I am going to do.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^  I said MGS3 was my first.



Like I said, not a true MG fan like myself 

Don't feel bad, no one is 

Pff

I knew Raiden would be playable before MGO was even out  I'm not lying.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Like I said, not a true MG fan like myself
> 
> Don't feel bad, no one is
> 
> ...



I GUESS I CAN'T BE AS COOL AS YOU FOX.  

Raiden.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

You have a point. No one is as cool as THE FOX 

Raiden was in a fake FOXHOUND and got a shitty name
Gray Fox was in the real FOXHOUND and got the name only the best member got


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

Raiden wasn't a fake.. ROSE IS THE FAKE.  

How DARE she call him a BEAST!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

I never said Raiden was fake. He was in a fake FOXHOUND, which means he sucks even more


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

If you wanna talk about fake... point to Rose.. that whore..  She should have been Dr. Clark so Gray Fox would have killed her..  

More reasons to love Gray Fox. pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

Fox was the one who started the MG era 

Fox was a part of the masterplan all along pek

That's the reason why I love him so


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL kenny you're this close from turning gay for *G*r*ay* Fox


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

..


----------



## RodMack (Feb 18, 2009)

Akira said:


> *New Metal Gear Solid 4 Expansion*


That's sounds cool, but I've never EVER touched MGO. Except to make my character, but that's about it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

*The most epic fight in Metal Gear history*​


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

I think the most epic fight is between Snake and The Boss.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

Your opinion is void, anyway


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

I hear it's amazing when the famous purple stuffed worm in flap-jaw space with the tuning fork does a raw blink on Hara-Kiri Rock. I need scissors! 61!


Just like that eh?


----------



## Id (Feb 18, 2009)

MGO will allow Vamp and Raiden as playable characters?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 18, 2009)

Apparently, Id. Too bad we can't play each other, demon of Elru


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

Id said:


> MGO will allow Vamp and Raiden as playable characters?



Not only is Raiden playable.. he is also fuckable....


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2009)

He can 0nly be tea bagged


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

When is the update out?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2009)

I Hope you remembered to bring the HDMI cables for Raiden to Hook YOU UP!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

*METAL GEAR?!*


----------



## Vai (Feb 18, 2009)

Excuse me sir , did you say *NERD*!?



(hides)


----------



## Id (Feb 18, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Not only is Raiden playable.. he is also fuckable....



Jesus women, where can I get your drugs?



Gray Fox said:


> Apparently, Id. Too bad we can't play each other, demon of Elru



What if I use my Euro account?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 18, 2009)

Id said:


> Jesus women, where can I get your drugs?


Wouldn't you like to know. 


Something I've always been wondering.. do you guys really think one package of Ramen noodle will fill up Big Boss?


----------



## Kameil (Feb 19, 2009)

There's only enough room for one Boss.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *METAL GEAR?!*



Everytime you enter this thread you spout out a random phrase 



Id said:


> What if I use my Euro account?



"Do you remember me now?" 

I don't think it works that way, it's the region you're located in that matters.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

SO.. Noob MGO questions coming through...  When is this expansion pack coming out? Any dates yet? And do I need to buy all the other pack inorder to play online smoothly?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Everytime you enter this thread you spout out a random phrase



*FFFFOOOOOOOOXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 19, 2009)

Spam in the MGS4 topic?

it cant be true

anybody seen those interviews with the voice actors and some chick?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 19, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Spam in the MGS4 topic?
> 
> it cant be true
> *
> anybody seen those interviews with the voice actors and some chick?*



Old , Already post here


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

You are late.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 19, 2009)

I am a old man


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

lol I love Snake Soup.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2009)

[hayter]Just you and me buddy, just you and me[/hayter]


What's up with the Scissors 61 ? 
I didn't get it .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> [hayter]Just you and me buddy, just you and me[/hayter]
> 
> 
> What's up with the Scissors 61 ?
> I didn't get it .




Ever played MGS2?


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Ever played MGS2?



You offend me 


Yes, very multiple times


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> You offend me
> Yes, very multiple times


 Didn't mean to. 

Then why dun you get the 61 thing? He is just rambling on about stupid stuff.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2009)

^Its all good  I wasn't serious 

I didn't remembered it, but I saw the scene, guess I skiped that dialogue with the coronel.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2009)

*METARU GIA!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*


Show love to your Japanese counterparts bitches


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

*DAIJOUBU SUNAKU!!!!!!! 

*


Vaipah said:


> ^Its all good  I wasn't serious
> 
> I didn't remembered it, but I saw the scene, guess I skiped that dialogue with the coronel.




Yeah, he said a bunch of crazy shit to Raiden when Raiden was naked..


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yeah, he said a bunch of crazy shit to Raiden when Raiden was naked..




Naked Raiden made Colonel crazy, not the virus


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Naked Raiden made Colonel crazy, not the virus



Anyone would go crazy for Raiden.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2009)

See ? Its not Rose's fault she is like that.

Its Raiden's fault


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> See ? Its not Rose's fault she is like that.
> 
> Its Raiden's fault



*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!*

I am offended.  Rose is shit.


----------



## Vai (Feb 19, 2009)

... 


Shit or Crazy  ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

It's funny how every time I leave this thread Raiden comes up 

I'll need to punch some sense into you


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

*RAIDEN DYING!!!*!   FUCK YOU ROSE!!!!!  Excuse me while I board the raging train.  





Vaipah said:


> ...
> Shit or Crazy  ?


WHore.. she is a 6ft gaping hoe.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2009)

Gay fox has a point 

Cease this faggotry 

Gray fox >>>>>>>>>>> MGSverse cept big boss


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox is pretty kick ass.. but that dun mean I have to like him more than Raiden.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

But it does. Gray Fox proved in Metal Gear, when he was a prisoner, that he was LEAGUES above Raiden even then, by calling Snake a rookie 

God I need Portable Ops for massive Null ownage

Kojima must be loving the character. I mean, barring MGS3, he was pretty much involved in every game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Speaking of OPS... I borrowed my sis's BF's PSP to play ops but the start and select button was broken .. so I only got 5 mins into the game.  That was a sad day... but I did get to some ass in that 5 mins.  So it was worth it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

North American TV ad

OH MY FUCKING GOD

THE MAPS, JESUS CHRIST THE MAPS LOOKS AMAZING

It lacks Shadow Moses though 

Trailer of SCENE next week!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

I came.  


Raiden. pek


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Playing as either Raiden or Vamp will be a new experience. I'm looking verily much forward to that.

Although, playing as Fox would be 10 times better


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

Playing as fox will be to epic.. so to keep people from dying from the epic win, they threw in Raiden. 

Does that answer appeal to you sir?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Finally, you've seen the light!

Now tell me, do you have msn?  I'll let you in on a little secret


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

I do have msn...  I should probably PM it to you. 

This shit better be Fapic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

It might be fapic, it all depends on you and your knowledge


----------



## The Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm waiting.  I have my fap hand ready.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> North American TV ad



Fuck, man. That's bloody unfair.

Snake can use the Cardboard Box over his head.

No soldier can ever fucking find him now.


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2009)

Kenny you bastard at this rate the whole GD wll know  you know what that means right ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kenny you bastard at this rate the whole GD wll know  you know what that means right ?



... and the plot thickens.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kenny you bastard at this rate the whole GD wll know  you know what that means right ?



Nah, only a few people know. I trust these guys


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2009)

I am really excited for the Scene it expansion.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know if the date for the MGO expansion has been announced yet and posted in one of the links but i just heard that it is coming in March. If that was known, ignore me


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2009)

MmMmMmmm.... March.  March is now Fap month.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 20, 2009)

Raiden > greyfox in terms of strenght, grey couldn't defeat a simple MGrex while raiden hold something hundreds of times bigger back


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Let me clear that up for you, deluded soul.

Gray Fox wanted to die. He also held REX up.

Raiden was crushed under some rocks, and didn't have the strength to get out so he cut off his own arm. Later he halted Haven. Inconsistency much?


----------



## Vai (Feb 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Raiden was crushed under some rocks, and didn't have the strength to get out so he cut off his own arm. Later he halted Haven. Inconsistency much?




Wait


Wait


WAIT, That doesn't make any sense now that I think about it.

What the hell Raiden ?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 20, 2009)

last time I checked he got pwned while trying to shoot it getting all squashed


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

He still wanted to die in front of Snake. He didn't have to go in alone either.

As for Raiden, losing an arm appears to boost his strength by 100 fold.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2009)

It's all from drama. Just like this image.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 20, 2009)

you have way more strenght while standing then being flat on the floor while having your body crushed under rocks


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

That still doesn't excuse him losing one arm, only to gain the power of ten, no hundred. You can't compare the rocks to Haven either.

Wasn't Fox also on the ground, armless, gave the most badass speech in history and sounded awesome doing it?


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you have way more strenght while standing then being flat on the floor while having your body crushed under rocks



The weight of those rocks<<<<<<<<<A fast moving Haven which weighs tonnes more.

I agree with Fox, it was pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 20, 2009)

it IS odd but the power you can out while holding something back with your legs and back >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> flat on the floor


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

That is true, unfortunately, the argument doesn't hold much ground when Haven is infinitely times heavier than a few rocks.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it IS odd but the power you can out while holding something back with your legs and back >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> flat on the floor



Yes, but that difference isn't enough to explain how he can stop a ship as large and heavy as Haven while it is MOVING AT HIGH SPEEDS. Trust me, the fact that it is moving at high speeds is quite significant as it makes the first impact weigh so much more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Not to mention, an arm less.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 20, 2009)

meh, I was wondering if Raiden got the time to stop Haven, why didn't he just pick Snake to safety instead?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Because he wanted to yell "ROOOOOOOOSE!!!" 

But seriously, for dramatic effect. Wouldn't have been as impactful if that happened, and he had one arm, although shouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Because he wanted to yell *"ROOOOOOOOSE!!!*"


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy shit I made an awesome observation earlier

Ocelot has never EVER said 'Raiden'


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2009)

That Raiden is inconsistent because he stopped Haven to a point he dented it. 

Although Gray Fox literally lifted REX


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

Could be the games in videos.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope , NOPE , NOPE Its the Story Mode


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Could be the games in videos.



ZOMG!! It's coming to the X-Bo.....oh, no, wait.....

That looks so weird


----------



## Hentai (Feb 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Could be the games in videos.



Lol that looks so....LOL

I phone is lol


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

lol, kinda looks like a flash game


----------



## Hentai (Feb 22, 2009)

Even said:


> lol, kinda looks like a flash game



Maybe it will come on 360 then


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 22, 2009)

MGS:touch looks horrible


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

I presume it comes out for phone. . .


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 22, 2009)

iPhone game.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Could be the games in videos.



lol.. the geam looks weak.  I still want to play it though.  


Let me spend $500 to get an iphone to play a flash version of MGS4.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Could be the games in videos.



That's...that's kinda trippy. I'm still gonna try it though.

I guess that just leaves the upcoming MGS movie that, I hope to God, will not turn out like every other cheesy VG film adaptation.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 22, 2009)

Solid Snake said:


> That's...that's kinda trippy. I'm still gonna try it though.
> 
> I guess that just leaves the upcoming MGS movie that, I hope to God, will not turn out like every other cheesy VG film adaptation.



The script for the film is made by David hayter so there is hope 

BTW I want a bigger ver. of the pic in your sig


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The script for the film is made by David hayter so there is hope
> 
> BTW I want a bigger ver. of the pic in your sig



Oh yeah... since its written by David Hayter it's gonna be great right? David Hyater wrote SCORPION KING, and XMEN. YEP! THANK GOD MGS the movie will NOT be written by him. 

He wrote a scrip for Kojima but Kojima turned it down.  It was about Snake being the center of the military force or something gay like that. I am GLAD Kojima turned it down. Wise choice.

*Enjoy your win.*


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes the files are MGS related they are the story Mode for the 1st 2 games
enjOy


----------



## SCHY (Feb 22, 2009)

Theres a MGS movie soon.  Thought the'll be one, figures ^_^


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Yes the files are MGS related they are the story Mode for the 1st 2 games
> enjOy


Thanks. 




SCHY said:


> Theres a MGS movie soon.  Thought the'll be one, figures ^_^


It's still in the VERY EARLY stages... and has been for years now.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh yeah... since its written by David Hayter it's gonna be great right? David Hyater wrote SCORPION KING, and XMEN. YEP! THANK GOD MGS the movie will NOT be written by him.
> 
> He wrote a scrip for Kojima but Kojima turned it down.  It was about Snake being the center of the military force or something gay like that. I am GLAD Kojima turned it down. Wise choice.
> 
> *Enjoy your win.*



In recent interview 2 days ago he said that now they are in talk to hire him for the script so tough luck Shoko 

The pic is awesome but I need a bigger ver. 1280 X 720 or 1980 X 1080  , make it happen mah dear Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> In recent interview 2 days ago he said that now they are in talk to hire him for the script so tough luck Shoko


FUCK!! FUCK! FUCK FUCK!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
 Where is this sauce?



> The pic is awesome but I need a bigger ver. 1280 X 720 or 1980 X 1080 , make it happen mah dear Shoko


That's the original.  You'll have to stretch it if you want it that big.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> FUCK!! FUCK! FUCK FUCK!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> Where is this sauce?



David Hayter Back On Metal Gear Movie? 



ItaShoko said:


> That's the original.  You'll have to stretch it if you want it that big.



No excuse, Its my birthday so make it happen


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> David Hayter Back On Metal Gear Movie?


You know... David played as , was the voice for Tamahome in ... and he got up all in my .. and wrote that shitty . Then I found out the dike was the voice for Snake.... Now I also found out he wrote scrips for . 

How can someone be so much fail and win at the same time. 




> No excuse, Its my birthday so make it happen


[YOUTUBE]rKpHzbLtybU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SCHY (Feb 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> It's still in the VERY EARLY stages... and has been for years now.


Thanks.
 One day ===================...


ItaShoko said:


> FUCK!! FUCK! FUCK FUCK!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


lol 


> Where is this sauce?



On my dinner.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _One Boss One Snake_ 



Cigarettes are bad for your health.






​


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Soild Snake.. I want full image of your Avatar..


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it your birthday?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes....


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You know... David played as , was the voice for Tamahome in ... and he got up all in my .. and wrote that shitty . Then I found out the dike was the voice for Snake.... Now I also found out he wrote scrips for .
> 
> How can someone be so much fail and win at the same time.



Thats b/c he is awesome


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't worry guys Uwe Boll will direct it most likely.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> Don't worry guys Uwe Boll will direct it most likely.



There was a rumour that Uwe Boll contacted Konami about directing the MGS movie and they turned him down


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> There was a rumour that Uwe Boll contacted Konami about directing the MGS movie and they turned him down



I heard that too, I just think putting this into a movie is pointless, the games are basically a movie in themselves.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> I heard that too, I just think putting this into a movie is pointless, the games are basically a movie in themselves.



I agree. One of the issues I can't get over (if it will be live-action) is that Snake's voice will be different from Hayter's and that will be so off-putting seeing as Snake's voice is such a large part of him at this point.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> There was a rumour that Uwe Boll contacted Konami about directing the MGS movie and they turned him down



deviantART link


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I agree. One of the issues I can't get over (if it will be live-action) is that Snake's voice will be different from Hayter's and that will be so off-putting seeing as Snake's voice is such a large part of him at this point.




If you could only choose one, would you guys rather prefer the actor to: 


1.) Closely resemble Snake, 
2.) or to closely sound like Snake? 


...quite the dilemma. I sorta doubt it could be both.

And yeah, Uwe Boll sucks flying camel dicks.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Solid Snake said:


> *Spoiler*: _One Boss One Snake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD AWESOME PICTURE LOVE YOUR SIG



Solid Snake said:


> If you could only choose one, would you guys rather prefer the actor to:
> 
> 
> 1.) Closely resemble Snake,
> ...


----------



## Even (Feb 23, 2009)

if anyone other than David Hayter should play Snake, it would be Hugh Jackman


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

so apparently ima complete noob on MGS4, i only recently just finished Act 2.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck ^^


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

^.......wait a minute...wats that pose to mean ....
am I in for some shit that cant be explained or rationalized by words....hmmm? 


ps. Jack (Raiden) was beyond gangsta...(no spoilers please..i kinda avoid this thread cuz its full of em, lol)


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, if you haven't played the previous games, you're fucked either way


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Well, if you haven't played the previous games, you're fucked either way



good got-damn point   lol.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Even said:


> if anyone other than David Hayter should play Snake, it would be _Hugh Jackman_


Oh lord, I would hate that


kingbayo said:


> ^.......wait a minute...wats that pose to mean ....
> am I in for some shit that cant be explained or rationalized by words....hmmm?
> 
> 
> ps. Jack (Raiden) was beyond gangsta...(no spoilers please..i kinda avoid this thread cuz its full of em, lol)



Raiden is indeed amazing.

I suggest you leave the thread until you finish the game.


----------



## Even (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Oh lord, I would hate that



why? He actually looks like Snake


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Playing Wolverine and Snake, now that would put him on a epic level.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Hugh Jackman.. I used to not rike him cuz he was a in that shitty live action movie Xmen with scrips written by DAVID HAYTER (all up in my fandom).... but then I grew up and Hugh Jackman is not bad.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Nah, David Hayter is the ONLY one who can play Snake


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Nah, David Hayter is the ONLY one who can play Snake



He is the only one...the ONLY one.

/gray fox


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes... His voice is snakes..  the one and only.  ....but his looks.. sorry I am chick who does not think his looks can measure up to Snakes hotness.  

SO.. they should just CG Snake and have David voice him. 


I for one DO NOT want Raiden's VA to play as Raiden..


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Would it be sacrilege of me to say that I would like to see a film in the vein of _Beowulf_ where it is mo-capped digital? It would both look beautiful, have Snake as he is meant to be and most importantly, have David Hayter as the VA.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Would it be sacrilege of me to say that I would like to see a film in the vein of _Beowulf_ where it is mo-capped digital? It would both look beautiful, have Snake as he is meant to be and most importantly, have David Hayter as the VA.


This is how all live action movie should be done.  Everyone would be so much happier.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yes... His voice is snakes..  the one and only.  ....but his looks.. sorry I am chick who does not think his looks can measure up to Snakes hotness.
> 
> SO.. they should just CG Snake and have David voice him.
> 
> ...



Raiden won't ever touch something as epic as the first MGS 

Maybe Rose makes a cameo near the end


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Raiden won't ever touch something as epic as the first MGS
> 
> Maybe Rose makes a cameo near the end



Of course she'll make a cameo... to get burn by fire.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Great drawing. I think you should draw the Fox, and Snake, duking it out in Zanzibar Land


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

I did draw fox at one point. 

Nothing special. 


I think I might draw him with his red headband soon... when school isn't all up in my free time that is.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

That is awesome Ita 

Ninja is pretty cool. I love the blood at the feet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Epic pic 



Draw one with this battlefield


----------



## SCHY (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Well, if you haven't played the previous games, you're fucked either way


I haven't played ANY of the previous games to ^^ ^.^ ^_^ ^__^ 


kingbayo said:


> ^.......wait a minute...wats that pose to mean ....
> am I in for some shit that cant be explained or rationalized by words....hmmm?


Im just wishing ya luck lol.

I wished a guy luck whilst finishing a conversation, when he was about to go back to reading a news paper. 
...lol


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That is awesome Ita
> Ninja is pretty cool. I love the blood at the feet.


Ninjas are always cool.. thats why we are all here in the Naruto forums right.. ..... 



Gray Fox said:


> Epic pic
> 
> Draw one with this battlefield


 

Hmmm.. now that I think about it.... Nothing is better than my two sexy heroes fighting. Thanks for the idea. ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox will forever be too awesome for you.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Gray Fox will forever be too awesome for you.



Forever is a mighty long time.. therefor.. it cancels it out.  

Imma change my name to Gr*e*y Fox... and then we will see about that.  ....


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

We both know Grey Fox is the wrong name


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> We both know Grey Fox is the wrong name



Then I will Change it to Frank Jaeger.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm still the original Fox and will always beat you


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Grey Fox is a stage name. The cover up.. the lie. Frank Jaeger is the real man behind the name.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Null is the name behind the man


----------



## SCHY (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you change your user name? '.'


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

^ You ahve to go into this one thread. Forgot where it is though... 


*Fox*: wtf.. ...  You can have your Jaeger. 

Raiden can beat Grey Fox anyday.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

FUCKING LOL

Raiden would die, even if he tried a hundred times.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

But Gray Fox is already dead. No competition there..


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'm still the original Fox and will always beat you



lol, no, you aren't

---



SCHY said:


> How do you change your user name? '.'



Link removed

You go to this thread, read the rules, and ask nicely.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 23, 2009)

@Itashoko~thanks buddy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> But Gray Fox is already dead. No competition there..



Wanted to be put to rest 



Kusuriuri said:


> lol, no, you aren't



But I am


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol, no, you aren't.


A challenger appears.  



SCHY said:


> @Itashoko~thanks buddy.


pek 



Gray Fox said:


> Wanted to be put to rest


Yeah... cuz he failed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

No, he was too GAR for the games.

Let's look at Raiden, he wanted to die too, but for all the wrong things


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> No, he was too* GAY* for the games.
> 
> Let's look at Raiden, he wanted to die too, but for all the wrong things



Fixed for you.  

No... it was Raiden's hot face that made Kojima fap, so Kojima couldn't kill him.  Just like how Kishi can't kill Sasuke.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh yeah


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

YOU CAN JOIN ROSE IN THAT BURNING FIRE!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox x Gustava = Canon
Raiden x Rose = Canon

GUESS WHICH FEMALE IS A HUNDRED TIMES MORE AWESOME THAN THE OTHER?!


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2009)

You retards Big Boss > All


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> You retards Big Boss > All



Finaly some sense


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Gray Fox x Gustava = Canon
> Raiden x Rose = Canon
> 
> GUESS WHICH FEMALE IS A HUNDRED TIMES MORE AWESOME THAN THE OTHER?!




Almost no one know who Gustava is. EVERYONE know who that whore is... wait a minute...  .... Fuck Rose. 



Vault said:


> You retards Big Boss > All


Big Boss fails. Raiden didn't bang him.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

You =/= everyone 

Just because you're not as big fan as I am and having played both MG and MG2, doesn't excuse you


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Just because you're not as big fan as I am and having played both MG and MG2, doesn't excuse you



I played some MG, I got killed by dogs


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *You =/= everyone*
> 
> Just because you're not as big fan as I am and having played both MG and MG2, doesn't excuse you



This would be good for you to take notice of.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You =/= everyone
> 
> Just because you're not as big fan as I am and having played both MG and MG2, doesn't excuse you


I wanna be cool and quote this too. 


I played 10 minutes of MG1... I died by pixel bullets.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I played some MG, I got killed by dogs


Play it again 


Kusuriuri said:


> This would be good for you to take notice of.


I don't think I'm everyone, just that my opinions are canon and fact :ho


ItaShoko said:


> I played 10 minutes of MG1... I died by pixel bullets.



I'm a bigger fan than you  PROVEN


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'm a bigger fan than you  PROVEN


Oh wait.. how much MGS merchandises do you own.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Doesn't matter. I've played all games excluding Portable Ops, which you haven't :ho

I own a Snake figurine though


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Doesn't matter. I've played all games excluding Portable Ops, which you haven't :ho
> 
> I own a Snake figurine though


When it comes to being the better fan.. of course it matters.  I own Ops.. and OPS plus. Funny thing.. I played Ops Plus before I played Ops.  I unlock Raiden. pek Who did you unlock.. oh wait.. You haven't even touched it.  

I have more merchandise than you.  I have more MGS games then you too I bet.  I own all the MGS games.. accept for that sexy LE MGS3 subsistence.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Metal Gear
Metal Gear 2
Metal Gear Solid
Metal Gear Solid Special Missions
Metal Gear Solid 2
Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance
Metal Gear Solid 3
Metal Gear Solid 3 LE Subsistence (it's the version we got in Europe)
Metal Gear Solid 4 LE

Awaiting: PSP

Ops
Ac!d
Ac!d 2
Digital Graphic Novel


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

This is like watchng a pissing contest


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Metal Gear
> Metal Gear 2
> Metal Gear Solid
> Metal Gear Solid 2
> ...



I has all that plus the PSP games. I WIN. 

Does the LE in Europe have that 3hr movie?  That's the only LE MGS game I _really _want... and I don't have it. It goes for about $300-$400 on ebay currently. 

May I add I have the Cyborg Raiden figure, as well as the Sweet Snake Figurine  collection.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you have 100% on all games?

Let me ask another question

Have you _completed_ all games? 

I WIN


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Answer my question. Does your LE of MGS3 Subsistence has that 3 hr video. Don't make me google it. I'm at work.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, it does 

Now, answer mine.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Let me borrow it.  

I never complete any games at 100%.  I am not cool enough to have  time to do all that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

And, did you complete all games?


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol kenny you freak


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

...  

Raiden >>>>>>>>>>>  Gray Fox


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Concession accepted 

Like a female could be a greater MG fan than me anyway 

Oh and, Fox >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the nerd


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

ARE YOU BEING SEXIST!?!?! Do you know how many times I cry in the inside when a GUY refused to talk to me about MGS just b/c I am a chick.  They think I am a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Kingdom hearts lover.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 23, 2009)

UNLEASH THE GAIDEN VOTE IV RAYDON


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2009)

OH man this is funny 

But im a bigger fan  Oh and Big Boss >> all them ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

MUST I REPEAT MYSELF?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 23, 2009)

im gna get the game back from my frend

do u guys still play online


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ARE YOU BEING SEXIST!?!?! Do you know how many times I cry in the inside when a GUY refused to talk to me about MGS just b/c I am a chick.  They think I am a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Kingdom hearts lover.



I recognize you as a fan, just not as big as me


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> im gna get the game back from my frend
> do u guys still play online


... wat? 



Gray Fox said:


> I recognize you as a fan, just not as big as me


It's cuz lack penis.


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> It's cuz lack penis.



And hatred.. 



Gray Fox said:


> Oh and, Fox >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the nerd


Excuse me sir, did you say nerd ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *... wat?*
> 
> 
> It's cuz lack penis.



Probably means MGO.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Not nerd, node


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

COMON GAIS!!! RAIDEN IS KEWL TOO!!!!!  



Vaipah said:


> And hatred..


....  



Kusuriuri said:


> Probably means MGO.


No really.  

I was referring to the grammar.  



Gray Fox said:


> Not nerd, node


 I love that joke.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> COMON GAIS!!! RAIDEN IS KEWL TOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



 Ok, my bad


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I love that joke.



I don't think you do ...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

I love you guys. If I can, I would hug everyone of you  ... to death. 



Kusuriuri said:


> Ok, my bad


It's ok..  



Vaipah said:


> I don't think you do ...


Why not?  I love EVERYTHING about Raiden.. but DAT nanomachine generated whore and DAT nanomachine disgusting generated pig she claim to be his.  ....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 23, 2009)

REMEMBER TO TAKE YOU'RE VITAMENS AND LOAD UP ON NANOs


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I love you guys. If I can, I would hug everyone of you  ... to death.
> 
> 
> It's ok..
> ...



nanomachine generated whore..


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol Raiden.

Nothing more than a head and spine


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 23, 2009)

RAIDEN IS THE LOST MEMBER OF SPINAL TAP


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2009)

Raiden was a moany bitch even in MGS4, 

Jack is dead he said while deep down he was hurting about Rose and the thought she was fucking a dude who is old enough to be her dad  

Big Boss, Gray Fox and Solid are the real beasts combat is all they know


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> Raiden was a moany bitch even in MGS4,
> 
> Jack is dead he said while deep down he was hurting about Rose and the thought she was fucking a dude who is old enough to be her dad
> 
> Big Boss, Gray Fox and Solid are the real beasts combat is all they know



What about The Boss?


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2009)

Boss had time to get jiggy with the sorrow  combat isnt all she knows


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 23, 2009)

THE BOSS HAD THE WHOLE WORLD IN HER HANDS SHE HAD THE WHOLE WORLD IN HER HANDS....


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> nanomachine generated whore..


It's true though. 



Gray Fox said:


> Lol Raiden.
> Nothing more than a head and spine


That's my sexy man head and spine you are talking about. At least he is not dead like those other cyborg ninja. 



Vault said:


> Raiden was a moany bitch even in MGS4,
> 
> Jack is dead he said while deep down* he was hurting about Rose* and the thought she was fucking a dude who is old enough to be her dad


I am not LOL'n.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*negs *







Vault said:


> Boss had time to get jiggy with the sorrow  combat isnt all she knows


They made Ocelot.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 23, 2009)

YEAH ITS TRUE PEOPLE ARE STILL GOING BONKERS OVER A DEAD STIFF CALLED GREY FOX


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Raiden >>>>> Universe


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox > Gustava > Big Boss >>>>> Universe >>>> Rose >>>>>> Raiden

Canon


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

> Gray Fox

Canon 
wait.. this is stupid


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

You guys are delusional. 

Raiden pwns all.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Ita....as much as I like you and as much as I like Raiden.....you're delusional and crazy. you need professional help


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Professional help from Kojima?


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Professional help from Kojima?



 Only God can help you now. I can only imagine how you would be if Kojima announces a Raiden-centric game


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

^Certaintly not from Rose


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Only God can help you now. I can only imagine how you would be if Kojima announces a Raiden-centric game



Shoko getting help from Gray Fox? O_o


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Shoko getting help from Gray Fox? O_o



Kojima is God. This is the one undeniable fact of life.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2009)

Whats with this help thing? I am perfectly fine.   

If Kojima came out with a Raiden-centric game... I wont come back here ever again. That game will be my new life. ..  

Help from Gray Fox? Do want. He has shiny cyborg ass....


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Ocelot>Raiden>Gray Fox>Universe

The lesser cyborg ninja gods can fight all they want, while the supreme god Ocelot watches.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Ocelot>Raiden>Gray Fox>Universe



lol, Ocelot was pretty much Big Boss' little pet on a leash


----------



## Kameil (Feb 23, 2009)

Big Boss > Solid Snake > BB Unit > Frogs > Raiden 

That's right I placed Raiden last.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 23, 2009)

...nice avy Shoko. 

Well, the one thing I think we can all agree on is that Cyborg Olga just sucked large hairy donkey balls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol, Ocelot was pretty much Big Boss' little pet on a leash



I didn't list Big Boss, because everyone already knows he is a supreme god.

Him and Ocelot are rival gods, the lesser ones can fight all they want.


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I didn't list Big Boss, because everyone already knows he is a supreme god.
> 
> Him and Ocelot are rival gods, the lesser ones can fight all they want.



Okay....good


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 23, 2009)

Solid Snake said:


> ...nice avy Shoko.
> 
> Well, the one thing I think we can all agree on is that Cyborg Olga just sucked large hairy *armpits*.



Fix'd for ultimate truth


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 23, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Fix'd for ultimate truth



You, sir, are win.


----------



## Vai (Feb 23, 2009)

Solid Snake said:


> ...nice avy Shoko.
> 
> Well, the one thing I think we can all agree on is that Cyborg Olga just sucked large hairy donkey balls.




I knew the ninja was Olga the minute I heard *his* accent.

And your sig is trully epic godness win .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

*PARTY OCELOT*


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

** * * FINGER BANG WITH OCELOT * * **​

With that being said.. We all love Itachi right?  Well.. if you guys have time, _please_ help us out and vote for your favorite Itachi set .. err contest thingie.  

* * * Clicky here!* * *​​



Thanks. 


**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

What does Itachi have to do with this thread?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Do your job as a NF's citizen and go vote.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2009)

in b4 Shoko banned for spamming


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 24, 2009)

The boss was incarnated in a body of a man 

That man was Itachi


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Spamming? lol Everyone knows Itachi = The Boss.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2009)

Everyone knows Gray Fox = The Boss


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

That makes no logic. The Boss > Gay Fox


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2009)

We all know Gray Fox is the secret son of The Boss. Why do you think he's in almost every game?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh.. so that makes Raiden one too then? I rike where this is going. 

Raiden > Gay Fox


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Just like Itachi is based on The Boss, we all now the Kyuubi is based on Gray Fox.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Gay Fox is The Boss's bitch? Eye rike eet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh.. so that makes Raiden one too then? I rike where this is going.
> 
> Raiden > Gay Fox



What kind of bullshit is this? 

Fox was in MG, MG2, MGS, spiritually in MGS2 (Snake pulled the epic speech on Raiden. Raiden was like "holy shit who is this awesome person?"), he's not in MGS3, he's Null in Portable Ops, and Act 4 in MGS4.

Raiden = MGS2, MGS4, and lol, Raikov in MGS3, but that doesn't count


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

lol Raikov


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Just cuz Gay Fox appeared more then the _win_ character Raiden doesn't mean He is better.  

Just like in Naruto.  Itachi is most powerful shinobi and he was barely there. WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN Logic.  

AND RAIKOV DOES COUNT! He's like Raiden mother ... lol Raiden is the love child of Volgin and Raikov. That explains the lighting and _everything_ else.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Just cuz Gay Fox appeared more then the _win_ character Raiden doesn't mean He is better.
> 
> Just like in Naruto.  Itachi is most powerful shinobi and he was barely there. WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN Logic.
> 
> AND RAIKOV DOES COUNT! He's like Raiden mother ... *lol Raiden is the love child of Volgin and Raikov. That explains the lighting and everything else. *



 
 
  ​


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Another win logic provided by Shoko.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I agree



HAY! I RIKE THAT SMILIE!!!


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree aswell


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

It;s awsome. Reminds me of my win logics.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 24, 2009)

Not as awesome as this


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Not as awesome as this


FFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!! I FAIL! I can only do this. 

 DOuble pistle. 


But wait.. 



upgrade.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Thats awesome, look at his face.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

He doesn't wanna do it


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

He as in Gay Fox?


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Fatman


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

lol Fatman.  He didn't even trick me at all.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol Fatman.  He didn't even trick me at all.



yeah totally, I didn't fall for it like a complete jackass, I mean, who would right?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

...  


You fell for the oldest trick in the book.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

he was FAT , I didn't even think I could move him out of the way at first, when I grappled him, there was only 4 seconds in the clock.


Bun.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Even at death his sharignan fooled you.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

I lacked.... hatred


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Even at death his sharignan fooled you.




This is how its done


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I lacked.... hatred


 BROoOOoOoOoOoOoOOOOOTHER!!!!!!



GAR Kamina said:


> This is how its done


Holding your guns at symmetry level is fail.


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

Wouldn't it be awesome if we all had a playthrough of the game at the same time and talked about it as we played it.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Holding your guns at symmetry level is fail.



I can't help it, I'm like Kid from soul eater


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if we all had a playthrough of the game at the same time and talked about it as we played it.



I did that with a friend of mine, MGS1 and MGS2 .

epic wins.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if we all had a playthrough of the game at the same time and talked about it as we played it.


I do that all the time with my other friend..  Most of the time we play through MGS3 and talk about how small it is but it gets the job done.. if you know what I mean.  

I can talk about MGS for hours and hours and wont get tire.  



GAR Kamina said:


> I can't help it, I'm like Kid from soul eater


Then you must die.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I do that all the time with my other friend..  Most of the time we play through MGS3 and talk about *how small it is but it gets the job don*e.. if you know what I mean.



What ? 

I'm shocked I tell ya, Shocked.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> What ?
> I'm shocked I tell ya, Shocked.


Did you remove the transmitter Ocelot plant in you before you meet up with Eve in the cave?


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Did you remove the transmitter Ocelot plant in you before you meet up with Eve in the cave?


Yes I did, wasnt The Boss the one that put it there?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Yes I did, wasnt The Boss the one that put it there?


I think it was Ocelot. You see him punch you in the back. 

If you don't remove it you get to see a funny cut scene in the cave.  I forgot to remove it by accident one time.. and I lol'd pretty hard.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Alright I'm gonna say it.


I don't like Eva much.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

No one does... Her and Rose can go burn in a fire together. 

Bitch slept with Big Boss and left. WHORE.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Auu right 

So what happened to her between MGS3 and MG. ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Eve? She went back to China, but turns out the bitch got the fake philosopher Legacy or something like that.. then she disappeared.... wait.. didn't you play MGS4? The bitch told you what happened to her as if_ SOLID_ Snake would care.


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Eve? She went back to China, but turns out the bitch got the fake philosopher Legacy or something like that.. then she disappeared.... wait.. didn't you play MGS4? The bitch told you what happened to her *as if SOLID Snake would care*.



That WAS his mum. Of course he cared.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That WAS his mum. Of course he cared.


NOT REALLY.  It wasn't like they USED Eve's genes or anything. They just grew in her womb. It's all Big Boss. Technically, He is motherless.  ... but fuck.. why would Liquid have blond hair. FUCK!  Fuck eve too.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Eve? She went back to China, but turns out the bitch got the fake philosopher Legacy or something like that.. then she disappeared.... wait.. didn't you play MGS4? The bitch told you what happened to her as if_ SOLID_ Snake would care.



Right, that scene.. no I never played Act 4 ... or 3 ?... anyways, I dunno her story, much.. But I mean wasn't she part of portable ops ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Right, that scene.. no I never played Act 4 ... or 3 ?... anyways, I dunno her story, much.. But I mean wasn't she part of portable ops ?



Haven't gotten that far into OPS yet. 

It was in Act 3. Basically they tried to use Pramedic to clone Big Boss but she failed, so Eve volunteer.. and WHOALA!~ Whore's womb was a success. 

Ony whores are able to have kidz in MGS.


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Haven't gotten that far into OPS yet.
> 
> It was in Act 3. *Basically they tried to use Pramedic to clone Big Boss but she failed*, so Eve volunteer.. and WHOALA!~ Whore's womb was a success.
> 
> Ony whores are able to have kidz in MGS.



Are you sure? Take another guess.

Something about that seems off to me.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh Para-medic pek


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Are you sure? Take another guess.
> 
> Something about that seems off to me.



I only saw the cute scene once, and from what I can recall... I am pretty sure. They used Paramedic, but it was unsuccessful.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

I bring canon 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Mama         : As the times and currents of politics changed, so too did Zero. Eventually, he became a prisoner of his own lust for power... Sparking friction between him and Big Boss, who resented playing the puppet. With Big Boss drifting away, Zero realized he would need insurance. Something that would perpetuate the existence of Big Boss, their organization's                   icon. And so, Zero secretly embarked on a new project: Les Enfants Terribles. Its goal was to create a clone of Big Boss, the ultimate soldier. The project was led by Dr.Clark, known at the time as Para-Medic. After dozens of                    failures, they finally - miraculously... Succeeded in producing a fertilized egg. The egg used in the successfulin vitro fertilization came from Dr. Clark's assistant... A heathly Japanese woman.


[The voice of Vulcan Raven from Shadow Moses fills Snake's mind.]


Vulcan Raven     : Blood from the East flows within your veins....


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I bring canon
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That sounds like only half of the story. I know that they used Paramedic (lol killed by Gay Fox), and Eve volunteer for the project. I'm curious now.. i must replay the game and watch that long ass part again. 

Since Eve is Big Mama.. I know eve isn't Japanese, I didn;t really listen to her explain what the fuck she was in MGS3.. so yeah, she's like Russian/Chinese or something.


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That sounds like only half of the story. I know that they used Paramedic (lol killed by Gay Fox), and Eve volunteer for the project. I'm curious now.. i must replay the game and watch that long ass part again.
> 
> Since Eve is Big Mama.. I know eve isn't Japanese, I didn;t really listen to her explain what the fuck she was in MGS3.. so yeah, she's like Russian/Chinese or something.



She's American but she defected to China.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> She's American but she defected to China.


I care so much.  Thanks, now I know.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> She's American but she defected to China.



Wasn't EVA originally working for the Chinese all along?


----------



## Memos (Feb 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wasn't EVA originally working for the Chinese all along?



You may be right because it isn't ever mentioned who she worked for before the Chinese.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

Isn't she adopted by the Chinese or something?


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

EVA was born in Meridian, Idaho on May 15th, 1936. She was raised in a joint US-Soviet-Chinese facility so she could become a "sleeper agent" of the Philosophers. As a result, she's indistinguishable from any other native-born American.


When they split up, she stayed on the Chineses side, If i'm not mistaken


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

She may have tricked everyone else.. but The Boss = Itachi... so she couldn't fool the Boss.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2009)

EVA worked for the American government(The Philosophers/Patriots) with Ocelot, she only tricked the Chinese and gave them the fake copy of the film, and gave the real one to the Philosophers.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> EVA worked for the American government(The Philosophers/Patriots) with Ocelot, she only tricked the Chinese and gave them the fake copy of the film, and gave the real one to the Philosophers.



Didn't Ocelot gave the fake to EVA and keeped the real one ?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2009)

lol.. even MGS fans are confused with the story.


----------



## Vai (Feb 24, 2009)

No wonder, I've played so much times but I'm still confused sometimes.

Even Kojima probably is confused.

He wakes up and says: DAMMIT, who is with Ocelot this time?


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol.. even MGS fans are confused with the story.



The real story is that 

Eva tried to use pussy to get the philosopher's legacy :ho but as we know Big boss is a real beast  cheap tricks like that wont work. Fighting is all he knows  so that didnt work.

She went back to the chinese intelligent with the philosophers legacy which was a fake  oh and also she was meant to kill naked snake too :ho forgot why she didnt


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Didn't Ocelot gave the fake to EVA and keeped the real one ?



EVA went to China while thinking that the microfilm she had was the real one. Ocelot was the only one that knew what was going on.

*@Vault:*  That's a prtty decent summary


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

Ahh, so I guess I probly misinterpreted what Ocelot said.

I failed you Ocelot. 

We need a MGS databook. 

What I got from it, was that she really was Eva, and didn't steal the code name. The lie was about the chinese government was so that he wouldn't search for her, while she gave Ocelot the real film, and took a fake to China. Otherwise that means that the Boss's sacrifice was for nothing.


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Ahh, so I guess I misinterpreted what Ocelot said.
> 
> We need a MGS databook.



We kind of do have one. You can DL it from the PSN.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

Why thank you Memos 

And xeno no need im your databook  my canon is 100% accurate


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> We kind of do have one. You can DL it from the PSN.



Forgot about that, need to DL it.:sweat

This also makes Ocelot look better for me, because he did it all on his own. 

Edit:
I didn't know she died of FOXDIE.


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Why thank you Memos
> 
> And xeno no need im your databook  *my canon is 100% accurate*


You're so funny today


Xehanort said:


> Forgot about that, need to DL it.:sweat
> 
> This also makes Ocelot look better for me, because he did it all on his own.



Ocelot is certainly one of the best characters in the games. He wasn't the most amazing at all times but he was always there, working tirelessly. He devoted his whole life for Big Boss and was loyal to the cause till the end.

I was so happy to find out at the end that he wasn't possessed by Liquid's arm.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

The song at the start is beautiful


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2009)

You fucking noob Shoko, it's not Eve, or Eva, it's EVA. In capital letters 



now shut up


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> The song at the start is beautiful


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you get the gun from MGS 1 on that level ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Did you get the gun from MGS 1 on that level ?



Yeah, of course. The SOCOM was great, I didn't really get to use it much until the 2nd play-through though.

I loved using the Rail-Gun on my second play-through I got the Ray-Gun on my current play-through but I haven't started over to use it yet. Beating Raging Raven by stunning her took a while Laughing Octopus wasn't much fun either


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol what 

on Boss extreme Octopus took like 5 minutes to stun to death  was easier than i thought, Raven same she was shit. Wolf  haha one spot is all you need to be


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol what
> 
> on Boss extreme Octopus took like 5 minutes to stun to death  was easier than i thought, Raven same she was shit. Wolf  haha one spot is all you need to be



Raven was annoying and sometimes I couldn't find Octopus for ages because I would run past her


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

Run past her  i have all her spots embedded in my brain and also buying the sniper tranquilizer is very rewarding


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Run past her  i have all her spots embedded in my brain and also buying the sniper tranquilizer is very rewarding



I haven't memorised much of the game like that. I still haven't bought the tranq rifle either I should do them on this playthrough, during which I will not kill anyone either.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was so happy to find out at the end that *he wasn't possessed by Liquid's arm.*


Where was that explained?  I heard a theory about how Ocelot hypnotized himself to believe he was really liquid.. all for the good of the Boss... but that wasn't canon. 



Gray Fox said:


> You fucking noob Shoko, it's not Eve, or Eva, it's EVA. In capital letters
> 
> now shut up


OH I LOVE EVA SO MUCH I CARE HOW TO SPELL HER NAME RIGHT. THANK YOU FOR SHOWING ME THE LIGHT GAY FOX. YOU ROX.



Kusuriuri said:


> Raven was annoying and sometimes I couldn't find Octopus for ages because I would run past her


.... wat? Use your night vision goggles.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2009)

as far as I know ocelot went into some sort of therapy to honestly think he is liquid


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

He did mimic Liqiud


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Where in the game did they say that? Can you guys let me know so when I do a rerun of MGS4 I know when to listen? 

BTW Can someone tell me where can I get one of these? Raiden's open legs is a must get.


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Where in the game did they say that? Can you guys let me know so when I do a rerun of MGS4 I know when to listen?
> 
> BTW Can someone tell me where can I get one of these? Raiden's open legs is a must get.



I think it was either EVA in Act 3 or by Ocelot at the end.

and you can get those figures here.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That whole level/act was masterful in the way it re-created a feeling of nostalgia both for Snake and the player. The sound bites were simply beautiful. Such an effective tool used so well. My only gripe with it is that they used Gray Fox's voice from _Twin Snakes_ and not the original.
> 
> The music was beautiful



The song is called "The Best is yet to come"


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think it was either EVA in Act 3 or by Ocelot at the end.
> 
> and you can get those figures here.



It would have been funnier if you "Rick Roll'd" me.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Where in the game did they say that? Can you guys let me know so when I do a rerun of MGS4 I know when to listen?
> 
> BTW Can someone tell me where can I get one of these? Raiden's open legs is a must get.



You already own that Raiden figure. Someone just forced it to that position. 
You can do that aswell but you shouldnt....the suit is very sensible and may tear.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You already own that Raiden figure. Someone just forced it to that position.
> You can do that aswell but you shouldnt....the suit is very sensible and may tear.



NU UH!!!! 

Link removed

I think these are the 6 in figures.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Where in the game did they say that? Can you guys let me know so when I do a rerun of MGS4 I know when to listen?
> 
> BTW Can someone tell me where can I get one of these? Raiden's open legs is a must get.



MGS4 epilogue


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

It was sooooooo confusing, so Ocelot was really Ocelot and not Liquid.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> NU UH!!!!
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I think these are the 6 in figures.



Oh you are right, it isnt out here yet, only in Japan, they cost about 40$.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> MGS4 epilogue


That shit is not canon. 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Oh you are right, it isnt out here yet, only in Japan, they cost about 40$.


I want. The Boss and Naked Snake looks sweet.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That shit is not canon.
> 
> 
> I want. The Boss and Naked Snake looks sweet.



yeah sure, you only think about the Boss and Snake


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> yeah sure, you only think about the Boss and Snake



Well.. Raiden's legs is already open.. so you know what happens after that.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Well.. Raiden's legs is already open.. so you know what happens after that.



Link removed


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Link removed



So expensive.. * SAD FACE*




> Expected Release Date: 2009-09-30





> Expected Release Date:* 2009-09-30*





> *2009-09-30*


Wat... I'll wait for them to hit ebay.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> So expensive.. * SAD FACE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, YesAsia.com is normally a bit more expensive with Figures. 
Also it was just announced so of course it will come out a lot later.
You may also wait until it hita PlayAsia.com, they are cheaper.


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I want. The Boss and Naked Snake looks sweet.



I wish I had a Naked Snake for myself


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> LOL, YesAsia.com is normally a bit more expensive with Figures.
> Also it was just announced so of course it will come out a lot later.
> You may also wait until it hita PlayAsia.com, they are cheaper.



Are you going to get one? I think I am going for Naked Snake, Boss, and Raiden.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I wish I had a Naked Snake for myself



I want real life Naked Snake.  So manly. pek


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't been playing MGO since I got Sf4. Is that update out yet?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I haven't been playing MGO since I got Sf4. Is that update out yet?



Raiden pek


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 25, 2009)

Ocelot hypnotizing himself to personate Liquid is cannon no doubt.

The lingering question among fans is when did he do it?

I have two theories:

*1- After he replaced his arm with Liquid's.*

Which means that the tanker incident when Liquid was trying to posses him was simply due to it being at the first stages of Ocelot gradually turning to Liquid through hypnosis, thats why Ocelot could retain his personality.

This theory doesn't explain why did Ocelot changed Liquid's arm with a prosthetic one.

*2- After he replaced Liquid's arm with the prosthetic one.*

Which means that Liquid's arm indeed tried to take control of Ocelot but b4 its complete Ocelot managed to free himself from Liquid by replace it with a prosthetic arm, Noticing that even the Patriots were fooled by this LiquidOcelot persona, Ocelot decided to go all the way with it by hypnotizing himself.

The possession make sense since Ocelot's dad the sorrow is a spirit medium 

This awesome read is presented by ME


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I want real life Naked Snake.  So manly. pek



...  .... I want one two .


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm.. Just like Kabuto eh?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Are you going to get one? I think I am going for Naked Snake, Boss, and Raiden.



Fuck Yeah, Raiden is already belonging to me.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ...  .... I want one two .


Lets buy it together.  



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Fuck Yeah, Raiden is already belonging to me.


Hell yeah.  That pose is sweet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2009)

Watch this Shoko. Learn from it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Watch this Shoko. Learn from it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2009)

Saw you saw the freaks? 

Jesus christ Narutards can fuck off. THAT THING IS HIDEOUS.

Now, agree with me, so the incident in the video doesn't happen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Ocelot hypnotizing himself to personate Liquid is cannon no doubt.
> 
> The lingering question among fans is when did he do it?
> 
> ...



The latter one is far more likely, IMO.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Saw you saw the freaks?
> Jesus christ Narutards can fuck off. THAT THING IS HIDEOUS.
> Now, agree with me, so the incident in the video doesn't happen


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

I am writing this lines as i still have some eyesight left, but it is fading more and more every second.
You made me blind Shoko.


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah Shoko.... so full of win. pek




Or not


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol, you people are lucky, I have to see that nearly everytime I go into my CP


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2009)

You can ask a mod to remove it.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Or you can minimize your rep box.


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You can ask a mod to remove it.



I was contemplating doing so but I just close the rep bar instead. It'll be gone in a short while anyway.

edit: what ^she said


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

^ Not unless I do it again.


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^ Not unless I do it again.



You won't. I believe in you


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was contemplating doing so but I just close the rep bar instead. It'll be gone in a short while anyway.
> 
> edit: what ^she said



Whatchu gonna do huh, repwhore?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

*Reads thread*


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Whatchu gonna do huh, repwhore?



What'ch u talkin bout Willis?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You won't. I believe in you


One of these days.. I am gonna negrep all you guys with that image.  


Gray Fox said:


> Whatchu gonna do huh, repwhore?


OH LOOK! IT'S GAY FOX! 



Xehanort said:


> *Reads thread*


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2009)

THE FOX RAPES ALL


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> THE FOX RAPES ALL



SO he is Bi huh?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 25, 2009)

This is better


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> This is better


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2009)

Goodies.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 25, 2009)

oh man i just started playing  mgs4 online after 6 months 

i die everytime

no kills


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 25, 2009)

The gulf in skill b/w experts and amateurs is HUGE.


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

Define huge


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 25, 2009)

The size of my cock


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

Need Canon proof 




No wait, the hell I'm saying


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 25, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Need Canon proof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go 

+18
*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm under the mud taking a nap so it still can grow bigger


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a weird browser


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> That's a weird browser



Your face is a weird browser

I have the same browser as Kamina.

I wish there was an MGS browser.


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Your face is a weird browser
> 
> I have the same browser as Kamina.
> 
> I wish there was an MGS browser.



Your face is a weird browser


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

Why is yours in spanish Vai? :S


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm using Windows vista + Firefox.

MGS browser would be perfect to accompany my MGS DT wallpaper and PS3 theme


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Why is yours in spanish Vai? :S



Pleeease , its portuguese.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2009)

Portugeese then.


----------



## Vai (Feb 25, 2009)

Portug*u*ese.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

lol..... 

I want some MGS4 goodies. I want Raiden.


----------



## Vai (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you googled Raiden ? 

I'm sure you'll like very much the 2nd picture


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

I have about half a gig worth of MGS images.. I assure.. I have plenty. 

.. but I want MOAR! :fap

BTW am I the only female here?


----------



## Vai (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno, I just joined about a month ago


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Vai (Feb 26, 2009)

Not much, I just love this thread and everyone here


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

I love this thread too. My favorite.. right next to Itachi FC of course.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 26, 2009)

Ataaaaaack of the Kilar Tomatoes, Atttack some Bacon, n what du you have a Rai'wich burger fit fir Rose:amazed


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

One of these days.. I'm going to draw Rose burning in a fire.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Did anyone say FUCKING EPIC AVATAR?


----------



## Akira (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, why?


----------



## Even (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice avy, Grå Rev


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Did anyone say FUCKING EPIC AVATAR?



I see no Big Boss!


----------



## Vai (Feb 26, 2009)

Fucking Epic Avatar


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Did anyone say FUCKING EPIC AVATAR?



Too bad its ruined by your UGLY & SHITTY SIG


----------



## Vai (Feb 26, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> One of these days.. I'm going to draw Rose burning in a fire.



Couldn't you draw a Fire burning on a Rose


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

Raiden.... 



*Spoiler*: __ 



pek pek pek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, this may be fun.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 26, 2009)

Kickass avatar Fox. 



Kick. Ass.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

I am excited for the Scene expansion. 

.. but I can't help but notice the lack of detail in Raiden and Vamp compare to Snake.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

i don see any lack of detail there...


are any Online players here? how is it?
I have only tried it once, for short but found it less interesting compared to FPS.



Gray Fox said:


> I'LL PLAY AS RAIDEN


Doesnt the game randomly choose who plays Snake and the likes?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

People still play MGO?

How? Why?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

Well obviously it is pretty decent.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> i don see any lack of detail there...


It's easy to spot... or maybe your sharingan is too weak.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well obviously it is pretty decent.



The fact people have exploited so many bugs and are arrogant about it is what made me stop playing.

I wouldn't be surprised if that clan full of exploiters was still near the top of the charts on the US servers.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> It's easy to spot... or maybe your sharingan is too weak.



Or maybe you are just blind....

(I am building that impression on the fact that you told me that you think DMC4 looks like DMC3)




Goofy Titan said:


> The fact people have exploited so many bugs and are arrogant about it is what made me stop playing.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that clan full of exploiters was still near the top of the charts on the US servers.



And now explain that for dummies please


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll say it. _MGO_ sucks ass. I think it is a slowed down version of _CoD4_ without the perks and the voice chat and the numbers of people playing and the awesome weapons.

If it didn't have the _Metal Gear_ name on it, it would be getting laughed at...infact, that's what i'm doing right now, i'm laughing at _MGO_.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'll say it. _MGO_ sucks ass. I think it is a slowed down version of _CoD4_ without the perks and the voice chat and the numbers of people playing and the awesome weapons.
> 
> If it didn't have the _Metal Gear_ name on it, it would be getting laughed at...infact, that's what i'm doing right now, i'm laughing at _MGO_.



Mister elitist canon will rip you a new fucking ass.


Take cover..._in my bed_


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

Wat


But yeah MGO got me the impression that it is boring compared to lets say Halo3s Online ...let alone KZ2


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Or maybe you are just blind....
> (I am building that impression on the fact that you told me that you think DMC4 looks like DMC3)


I'm only saying what I see. I am graphic design major so I can usually point out things like this.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Mister elitist canon will rip you a new fucking ass.
> 
> 
> Take cover..._in my bed_



Gray Fox already has no credibility anyway so if he says that _MGO_ is good hen he will keep on sinking lower

All that _MGO_ offers is cardboard boxes and oil drums to hide in.

---

We talked about this, it ain't happening


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, it also has <song>

<3333333


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, it also has <song>
> 
> <3333333



It also has what?

</3


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I'm only saying what I see. I am graphic design major so I can usually point out things like this.



If what you said about DMC4 then is your final word...then i must say you have the wrong job.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> If what you said about DMC4 then is your final word...then i must say you have the wrong job.


I didn't say DMC4's graphic looked like DMC3. I said DMC4 looked like shit for being on the PS3. It should have been made for PS2.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I didn't say DMC4's graphic looked like DMC3. I said DMC4 looked like shit for being on the PS3. It should have been made for PS2.



Even worse


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Even worse



                  .


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> .



if you think that DmC4 looks like a PS2 ame then you either are half blind or have really no eyes for gamegrapthics.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Gray Fox already has no credibility anyway so if he says that _MGO_ is good hen he will keep on sinking lower
> 
> All that _MGO_ offers is cardboard boxes and oil drums to hide in.
> 
> ...



What the fuck is this?

I have more credibility than you, simple cuz of the name.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> if you think that DmC4 looks like a PS2 ame then you either are half blind or have really no eyes for gamegrapthics.


No..  DMC4 just sucks.



Gray Fox said:


> I have more credibility than you, simple cuz of the name.


...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't make me neg you bitchface


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Don't make me neg you bitchface


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Off to ignore you go


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

You know you love me Gay Fox.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

MGO was fun for about a month, then I got bored as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2009)

I didn't even try it out, the Konami ID thing fucked me off. MGS is made for single-player anyway.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

> This message is hidden because ItaShoko is on your ignore list.



What a splendid feature


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, one thing about MGO that I am excited about is Raiden.  Once again I will get to control him. Do want. 



Gray Fox said:


> What a splendid feature


Suck my cock hot Fox.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

I rather have a team sneaking mission.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I didn't even try it out, the Konami ID thing fucked me off. MGS is made for single-player anyway.



Same with me, couldnt give a darn after seeing that 

and when i finally decided to join, there was this new big update. i said fuck it 

Still havent touched MGO


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, Act 5 was a cluster fuck. 10 minutes of gameplay, 5 minutes of button pressing, and rest of 45 minutes of cutscene.

What a waste...


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Feb 28, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Well, one thing about MGO that I am excited about is Raiden.  Once again I will get to control him. Do want.
> 
> 
> Suck my cock hot Fox.



this, i cant wait for it. but the first problem is to get an own ps3 lol


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Wow, Act 5 was a cluster fuck. 10 minutes of gameplay, 5 minutes of button pressing, and rest of 45 minutes of cutscene.
> 
> What a waste...


You're a waste. 



I Я Sayo said:


> this, i cant wait for it. but the first problem is to get an own ps3 lol


Go buy one... nao.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 1, 2009)

on it, still saving moneyz shokolataa


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Wow, Act 5 was a cluster fuck. 10 minutes of gameplay, 5 minutes of button pressing, and rest of 45 minutes of cutscene.
> 
> What a waste...



Ha. So true.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> on it, still saving moneyz shokolataa



GO! GO! GO!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> GO! GO! GO!!!



<song> >>>>GO! GO! GO!

Especially with a high pitched voice.

;___; Manly tears.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

Why hallo thar Goofy.


----------



## Vai (Mar 1, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Go buy one... nao.




You know, in my language.. nao ( n?o ) means NO. 

funny


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

I chuckled.


----------



## Vai (Mar 1, 2009)

I chuckle everytime I read NAO.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2009)

I only like sneak in MGO, the rest of the game types kind of suck

I love being Snake, it's fun trying to get those dog tags. 

The headshot system is to broken though, it's such a pain in the ass.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

* Patiently waits for the Scene expansion * 

I wants it nao.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Mar 2, 2009)

: ohraiden


----------



## Hentai (Mar 2, 2009)

*reports everyone*


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

I Я Sayo said:


> : ohraiden


eye weeerrly rike chour ahvahtar.  Omi. <3



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *reports everyone*


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone remember that rumour that said that Konami were planning on releasing a patch for MGS4 that would provide a new ending on the 12th of December 2008?

I wish they would have done that. It could have been great


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Rumor.. only a rumor.  

I am hungry for more Metal gear.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder if Metal Gear 5 will be multi-platform. It would make sense in regards to unit sales I guess. Sony would have to handle it very well to secure an exclusive.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

I am scared of MSG5. No Snake, no Raiden, a completely new story.  I hope it will be just as epic. I don't want it to ruin MGS for me.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I am scared of MSG5. No Snake, no Raiden, a completely new story.  I hope it will be just as epic. I don't want it to ruin MGS for me.



I am actually looking forward to a completely new storyline. If Konami were to milk this set of characters/storylines any further, it would have been too much seeing as everything got resolved. I personally don't need to know more about Big Boss' story than I already do. It would be over exposure.

Do you think the new main character will be code-named Snake? With FoxHound being disbanded.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

There could still be few lose-ends to tie.

Like, who perfected Naomi's nanotechnology.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I am actually looking forward to a completely new storyline. If Konami were to milk this set of characters/storylines any further, it would have been too much seeing as everything got resolved. I personally don't need to know more about Big Boss' story than I already do. It would be over exposure.
> 
> Do you think the new main character will be code-named Snake? With FoxHound being disbanded.



What I meant was what if the new MGS storyline is complete shit... Since we all know Kojima said he isn't gonna work on it; he's letting his team work on it, and he'll be in the background little to no involvement. I'm very excited for the new storyline with characters and all.. but I am just scared. Without Kojima... will MGS5 have the same feel to it?


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *What if the new MGS storyline is complete shit*...


Does not compute 

Don't say that 



I hope it will be multi-platform.. but that's a long shot, isn't it ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

*Vai*: I'm hoping Kojima's team knows what they are doing... cuz His team was the reason why MGS4 was delayed to 2008.  

Multi-platform... anything is possible.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

Even though the team are working on it without Kojima, you have to remember that they have been there for all of the games. Kojima doesn't do each job by himself while everyone else just takes a break. They are more than capable.


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Vai*: I'm hoping Kojima's team knows what they are doing... cuz His team was the reason why MGS4 was delayed to 2008.
> 
> Multi-platform... anything is possible.



Vai in my language means GO!.

I like it 


I would like it to be multi-platform for the simple reason that .. well, that way.. I could actually HAVE the game. 

I'm looking at you MGS4


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Even though the team are working on it without Kojima, you have to remember that they have been there for all of the games. Kojima doesn't do each job by himself while everyone else just takes a break. They are more than capable.


lol. Did you see God in the blue ray DVD that came with the LE. He went apeshit when they wanted to release the game in 2007.  He was putting up a bitch fit. Good thing he did. The game is now fantastic.  FYI, MGS4 is also the first MGS game to be delayed. 




Vaipah said:


> Vai in my language means GO!.
> I like it
> 
> I would like it to be multi-platform for the simple reason that .. well, that way.. I could actually HAVE the game.
> ...



lol..  

MGS4 should stay PS3.  .. or else my PS3 will be completed useless to me.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol. Did you see God in the blue ray DVD that came with the LE. He went apeshit when they wanted to release the game in 2007.  He was putting up a bitch fit. Good thing he did. The game is now fantastic.  FYI, MGS4 is also the first MGS game to be delayed.



No, I did not see that.


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> MGS4 should stay PS3.  .. or else my PS3 will be completed useless to me.



Yes, MGS4 will stay PS3, that I have no doubts...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, I did not see that.


Well, you should.  God was a bitch during the whole thing.  his slavesworker must have hated him. 



Vaipah said:


> Yes, MGS4 will stay PS3, that I have no doubts...


Good.. my PS3 will remain useful.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Well, you should.  God was a bitch during the whole thing.  his slavesworker must have hated him.
> 
> 
> Good.. my PS3 will remain useful.



Wrath of God is harsh.

If you want your PS3 to remain useful, you should just buy the PS3 version.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

MGS5 is going multi thats pretty much a fact, the only thing I'm very worried about is when Kojima said that his studio are going for more western approach just like Capcom, I'm afraid they are going for more shooting and no more quirkiness, cardboard boxes, funny Codec calls ... etc which are the things that made MGS what it is.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Wrath of God is harsh.
> 
> If you want your PS3 to remain useful, you should just buy the PS3 version.



God. <3 

If they make 360 version of MGS4... you know they will add more stuff to it if they can. So that is a must get.


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> MGS5 is going multi thats pretty much a fact, the only thing I'm very worried about is when Kojima said that his studio are going for more western approach just like Capcom, I'm afraid they are going for more shooting and no more quirkiness, cardboard boxes, funny Codec calls ... etc which are the things that made MGS what it is.



Its is a pretty much a fact ? 



ItaShoko said:


> God. <3
> 
> If they make 360 version of MGS4... you know they will add more stuff to it if they can. So that is a must get.




Hell, I'll get it even if it cames out in 2015.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> MGS5 is going multi thats pretty much a fact, the only thing I'm very worried about is when Kojima said that his studio are going for more western approach just like Capcom, I'm afraid they are going for more shooting and no more quirkiness, cardboard boxes, funny Codec calls ... etc which are the things that made MGS what it is.


Exactly what I was trying to say about MG5. 



Vaipah said:


> Hell, I'll get it even if it cames out in 2015.


I'll get any MGS game.  .. no matter the year.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> God. <3
> 
> If they make 360 version of MGS4... you know they will add more stuff to it if they can. So that is a must get.



What are you talking about? extra DLC?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What are you talking about? extra DLC?


You never know. Maybe MGS4 subsisisistance will be made for 360 or something like that. They always add more shit into a game thats gonna be remake into a different system or what not. That way they can get ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like me to buy it.


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You never know. Maybe MGS4 *subsisisistance* will be made for 360 or something like that. They always add more shit into a game thats gonna be remake into a different system or what not. That way they can get ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like me to buy it.



Nice name


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

Shit60 can't handle MGS4, nevertheless fit MORE content on it


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You never know. Maybe MGS4 subsisisistance will be made for 360 or something like that. They always add more shit into a game thats gonna be remake into a different system or what not. That way they can get ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like me to buy it.



The original game hardly fit onto a double-sided Blu-Ray disc. If they put more into it, it'll be about a 6-disc 360 version.

If MGS4: Sub-something did come to the 360, I would buy it (for cheap). It would mean I don't have to wait about 3 minutes between each act and it wouldhave achievements.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Nice name


Well.. MGS2 was called Substance, MGS3 Subsistence, .. so why not Subsisistence for MGS4.  



Gray Fox said:


> Shit60 can't handle MGS4, nevertheless fit MORE content on it


duh. 



Kusuriuri said:


> The original game hardly fit onto a double-sided Blu-Ray disc. If they put more into it, it'll be about a 6-disc 360 version.
> 
> If MGS4: Sub-something did come to the 360, I would buy it (for cheap). It would mean I don't have to wait about 3 minutes between each act and it wouldhave achievements.


I didn't say that MGS4 would work for 360, I was just saying that if possible. 

Oh yes achievements. God is against achievements though. He hates them.


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Oh yes achievements. God is against achievements though. He hates them.



Why  ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Why  ?



He said he doesn't want people to play MGS4 for achievements or trophy purpose. He want them to play the game because they want to play it.  God is great.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

Stop stealing my information ItaFago 

You know very well I provided you that info


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Lies. I read that somewhere.. some time ago.


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

I see, well I can assure _GOD_ I will play the game because I want to play it...



.. then I will do a couple more playthroughs for achievements


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

Any one saw this: 

About the games I will get any MGS game even if the main characters are the Teletubbies 

Anyway MGS4 will never make it to the 360, MGS*5 *will.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Any one saw this:
> 
> About the games I will get any MGS game even if the main characters are the Teletubbies
> 
> Anyway MGS4 will never make it to the 360, MGS*5 *will.


I saw that snake figure a while ago. I think I want it.. but I don't dig the camo. 

Teletubbies. God will make them epic. 

Hmm.. I hope so. It might even be a new system by then.




Vaipah said:


> I see, well I can assure _GOD_ I will play the game because I want to play it...
> .. then I will do a couple more playthroughs for achievements



 Achievements.


----------



## Vai (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Achievements.



I can understand some people playing sometimes for achievements. But MGS4 ... it doesn't even make sense playing it unless you played the other ones.

100G : Don't skip ANY custcene.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> 100G : Don't skip ANY custcene.


 i like achievements. People will know how awesome I am.


----------



## Shoko87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hay Guys!!! Whats going on in this Thread!?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh God that's the WORST attempt I've EVER seen


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Well.. hallo thar *Shoko87*.  I like the name buddy. 


*Gay Fox*: Is that you?


----------



## Shoko87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Oh God that's the WORST attempt I've EVER seen


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

Ita, is that your dupe?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ita, is that your dupe?



Why the fuck would I create a dup an post here?


----------



## Shoko87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ita, is that your dupe?



Duh!!!
Dont you see... it says I love Raiden!!! of course this is Shoko's dupe!


----------



## Shoko87 (Mar 2, 2009)

SO ANYWAYS...
what this Metal gEAR?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 2, 2009)

A dupe wouldn't know how to use the  icon. 

And because you're bored


----------



## Shoko87 (Mar 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> A dupe wouldn't know how to use the  icon.
> 
> And because you're bored




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL oh Gay  fox!!!! you're gay!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

lol wtf?


----------



## Shoko87 (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> lol wtf?


I am too lazy to do that other shit... soo win!
I'm gonna  dance around and see what other ....Winners I can treat!
Believe it!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow... this interesting.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

Until I see you both on at the same time, Shoko87 is a dupe.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

My account is set to invisible as it always been.


----------



## Shoko87 (Mar 2, 2009)

seriously ... do these dudes  just think you're a dupe just because you're not  cool enough to  have someone take their name after you?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Shoko87 said:


> seriously ... do these dudes  just think you're a dupe just because you're not  cool enough to  have someone take their name after you?



Explain yourself.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

Shoko87 is my dupe  or is it not?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, that was interesting.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the fact that one of the dupes has has green rep while the other has red


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't notice that, but now that you mention it..  it is pretty funny.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

WTF, Why 88's post is deleted but not 87's


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

My guess is 88 is the dupe of 87's so 87 is not consider a dupe?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

Then why 87 is banned


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

How should I know? Troll?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

The dupe Owned Gray fox, this is not considered trolling


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

Then I don't know why 87 is banned.  Maybe he/she is a dupe of someone else on the forums?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

Something fishy is going on, I smell a big conspiracy 

Good, I think we found the plot for the next Metal Gear game


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

.. and I'm Big Boss.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 2, 2009)

Aren't you supposed to be Raiden


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

I can be both. 

Rike my new tittle?


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I can be both.
> 
> Rike my new tittle?



I like your new title....now, if only it was true

lol, dupes.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2009)

It is true.  Raiden survived. Gray Fox died.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice title Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2009)

My tittle is bitching in the hood yo!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 3, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I can be both.
> 
> Rike my new tittle?


No you can't. You can't be the epitamy of awesomeness and the epitamy of whinyness combined. 

And no, your title sucks because Big Boss > Snake > Ocelot > the rest.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2009)

You're just jealous.


----------



## Taki (Mar 3, 2009)

Whats the song called that Sunny sings while on the Nomad?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 4, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You're just jealous.


Gray Fox >>>>>>> Raiden by a long shot betch!!!!! 

Though MGS4 Raiden >>>>>>> MGS2 Raiden.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 4, 2009)

This is how canon portrays it:

Gray Fox (FOXHOUND Elite) >>>>> Snake (FOXHOUND Rookie) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raiden (NO title in FAKE FOXHOUND)


----------



## Vai (Mar 4, 2009)

Wait, what happened here ? 2 shokos ?


I love MGS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2009)

*Ya'll *be jealous of Raiden's win. 

This message is hidden because* Gray Fox* is on your ignore list. 
lol wut? 

I love MGS too* Vai*!!! pek


----------



## Vai (Mar 4, 2009)

What's a ignore List  ?

I played some MGS4 the other day, its a nice game .


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice game?


.... *negs*


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 5, 2009)

Somebody quote this for Shoko to see 

Concession accepted, See-do. Canon has reached you


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

MGS4 is an *awesome* game


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Somebody quote this for Shoko to see
> Concession accepted, See-do. Canon has reached you


Look what fail decided to drop by today.  



Even said:


> MGS4 is an *awesome* game


Even...  MGS4 is Fapic.


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Nice game?
> 
> 
> .... *negs*



.. Very nice game ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> .. Very nice game ?


Negative  .


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2009)

But Raiden is awesome in it 



But seriously, I wish MGS4 was longer..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Raiden is fapic win in MSG4.. in MGS2 he was just fapic. 

I did want MGS4 to have a longer gameplay as well.. I am satisfy with the cut scenes though. Very satisfy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 5, 2009)

There was one bad part about the first Metal Gear Solid

It ended


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

All good things come to an end. .. but _the best is yet to come_.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 5, 2009)

I see what you did there, lesser MG female fan


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

I dun like what you said there..


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2009)

I clicked shoko's spoiler sig....




..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I clicked shoko's spoiler sig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LaughGiggle with me..


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2009)

I actually laughed, I mean Raiden's face is funny in that picture


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Just a little bit more then he will have this face --->>  ...  DO WANT!


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2009)

NO! 


message to short so:




NO!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes....


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2009)

NO want!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

Good. More for me.


----------



## Vai (Mar 5, 2009)

You could take it all as far as I know


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2009)

I like where this conversation is going.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't approve of your disgusting thoughts Shoko

Get a life


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Why so serious Gay Fox?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 6, 2009)

the most important part is

is shoko hawt?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Why would that be important. I can have my fandom if I want.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 6, 2009)

I can only luv if I know how the subject of luv looks like


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Who said I need your love in my fandom.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 6, 2009)

I give MASSIVE amounts of luv and rep 


and I love raiden


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh in that case...  .... Are you hot?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 6, 2009)

i have been called good looking


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

I demand pix.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 6, 2009)

I delivered


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

Shoko is hot


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Even said:


> Shoko is hot




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vai (Mar 6, 2009)

Shoko's spoiler tags are EBIL 


yet, I must click


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

Shoko...

why????


----------



## Memos (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been de-sensitized to that pic


----------



## Vai (Mar 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I've been de-sensitized to that pic



So, it doesn't affect you anymore  ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Why? Because I am evil.. and you all need to post more.


----------



## Vai (Mar 6, 2009)

I just post here to increase my post count and rep 


I love Metal Gear, such an awesome saga, its beyond words really 

How can it be that good is beyond normal human understanding.


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

Metal Gear = Best video game franchise EVER


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

There fore we conclude Kojima = God.


----------



## Vai (Mar 6, 2009)

Or Kojima > God


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Or Kojima > God



Good answer.


----------



## Vai (Mar 6, 2009)

God plays Metal Gear.

He always starts in Extreme dificulty.


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

Big Boss extreme


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

Big boss extreme to the max.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

ugh ugh ugh.. must post... 

[YOUTUBE]PXkgn3QUA2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautifull


----------



## The Boss (Mar 6, 2009)

I love MGS. It's tasty.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

you are tastier


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

Naomi is also tasty


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Naomi is a whore.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

naomi had sex with a geek and as we know geeks are awesome in bed


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

She also had sex with Vamp. Proven at shadow Mosses.


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> naomi had sex with a geek and as we know geeks are awesome in bed



Good


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

well atleast im good in bed and im a geek


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

That's what all guys like to think about themselves.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

I had confirmation from people 

I wonder if snake is a virgin


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Snake a virgin?  You tell me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

goddamnit snake I knew it


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

The movie was inspired by Solid Snake.  Big Boss got some ass though


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

Snake tapped Meryl.




Is tapped the right word? I'm new at this things


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

snake never banged meryl


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

yes, he did


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2009)

is snake even ABLE to get a boner?


----------



## Memos (Mar 7, 2009)

Snake can have sex but he is infertile so he can't have kids.

He is a total virgin


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> is snake even ABLE to get a boner?



Isn't it there a custcene where Old Snake looks at bewbs and gains stamina..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

^ That proves nothing... and Snake drove of with Otacon in MGS1.  ...


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ^ That proves nothing... and Snake drove of with Otacon in MGS1.  ...



You couldn't resist Ocelot


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> You couldn't resist Ocelot


... I see what you did thar... 

I had to surrender to his manliness...


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

And his big gun. 

He never misses


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

I think it went into snake's eye.


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, It did.. good observation


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

... and Otacon got jealous.


----------



## Vai (Mar 7, 2009)

I was talking about Naked Snake. 



Anyways, I'm going to bed, Its 5:00 AM here..

I need sleep


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

what? Ocelot tortures Solid Snake.  

Later buddy.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 8, 2009)

I need trophies 

God, make it happen


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

Never.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 8, 2009)

indeed kojima thinks its stupid to have something that promotes replaying his games


----------



## Even (Mar 8, 2009)

Trophies would be fun though


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

Trophies can die.


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Trophies are awesome. Achievements are better. They are both very good


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

I rike achievements.


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I rike achievements.



Then why don't you rike trophies?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Then why don't you rike trophies?


PS3 sucks.


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> PS3 sucks.



No, you suck. PS3 is awesome-sauce


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 8, 2009)

PS3 is occasional win


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

PS3 is only awesome cuz of MGS4. If you ask god he would agree with me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2009)

Only noobs and non believers own a 360

you are a disgrace to my religion


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Only noobs and non believers own a 360
> 
> you are a disgrace to my religion



I own all three current consoles and I get to play all the games you don't get to. Me>>>>You.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 8, 2009)

360 has no game I find worthy playing so essentially, me >>> you


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> 360 has no game I find worthy playing so essentially, me >>> you



No, thats not right at all


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

God >> All.


----------



## Vai (Mar 8, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> what? Ocelot tortures Solid Snake.
> 
> Later buddy.



Wait, you didn't see the joke you made..

.. Ocelot shot Naked Snake right in the eye in MGS3 .. ( as you know  )


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2009)

What joke..  I am lost.


----------



## Vai (Mar 9, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I think it went into snake's eye.





ItaShoko said:


> What joke..  I am lost.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k023M1uIUqg[/YOUTUBE]

6:10

Right in his eye....


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh.. I get it now..  .....  ..


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Ita im starting to question your canon 

Your canon seem to have alot of patches


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2009)

My canon rocks.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ita im starting to question your canon
> 
> Your canon seem to have alot of patches



When Ita says canon, she is thinking about Raidens man parts.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Your canon kinda fails Ita  it seems you need help each and every time 

Kusu is right  your canon revolves around Raiden


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2009)

No.. I just make MGS joke subconsciously without knowing.


----------



## Vai (Mar 9, 2009)

^That's advanced 

Just a few months ago I didn't even knew what canon meant 



Oh internet pek


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ^That's advanced
> 
> Just a few months ago I didn't even knew what canon meant
> 
> ...


This is a canon:


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Vaipah thats weak yo :ho


----------



## Vai (Mar 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is a canon:





Vaipah said:


> > Gray Fox
> 
> Canon



Made that joke a couple of pages ago 



Vault said:


> Vaipah thats weak yo :ho



I'm learning , urban dictionary is there for me.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

That joke is timeless.


----------



## Vai (Mar 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That joke is timeless.



But I never saw it before. I thought it was original


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2009)

Its true though  Even Gray fox cant run away from canon


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its true though  Even Gray fox cant run away from canon


----------



## Vai (Mar 9, 2009)

The hell is that  ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh hey Dad.. what are you doing here?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

I am canon bitches


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^

Shut up 

Nobody gives a shit about your canon b/c its fucking BROKEN


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

How about we talk about Metal Gear.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^

Looks like a nice suggestion, I might think about it


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> How about we talk about Metal Gear.



We are talking about MGS canon here  snce you know yours is weak you are ducking


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

I heard that Metal Gear Ray is gay. What do you guys think? 

*Kamina*: 

*Vault*: Your canon fails by Def*ault*.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow im impressed Ita  

Rex is gay since its mainly piloted by the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that is liquid


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

Be impressed. 

Liquid is ok. Thank god he's dead though.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

I hated him to be honest. He's voiced just pissed me off


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

I though his voice was funny. I dig it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



.. Not.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

What was it meant to be :S a mix between australian and british because it was fail


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

I dunno what it was.. I wonder if the Japanese put on the same accent as well.  Maybe I should youtube it.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) your ass 

Liquid opposed the Patriots, was loyal to Big boss's vision, took 2 F-18s with a Hind D, killed Gray Fox, was about to kill Snake and Myrle if not for Fox-die.

Liquid > you


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Liquid is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and fail

Oh my bad should i say WAS


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Liquid is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and fail
> 
> Oh my bad should i say WAS


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Vai (Mar 10, 2009)

LIQUID hate ? 




I'm dissapointed.


*BROTHER!*


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

I was about to mention his irritating spam of *BROTHER!!!!!*


----------



## Vai (Mar 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> I was about to mention his irritating spam of *BROTHER!!!!!*



*BROTHER!!*


Its awesome


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

BrOOooOoOOOoOothER!~

You guys are doing it wrong.


----------



## Vai (Mar 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uZcsa3GMoQ[/YOUTUBE]





I just listened to that for about 10 minutes, their voices make me happy 


NO HOMO


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

4:23 - the end


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Not that liquid you fuck face because we all know thats truely Ocelot  

Im talking about this fucker here


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

He looks tasty.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

That actually IS Liquid dumbass


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Liquid > you bitchfaces.



Stop stealing my lines 



Vault said:


> Not that liquid you fuck face because we all know thats truely Ocelot
> 
> Im talking about this fucker here
> *Spoiler*: __



No that was Liquid 

Why do you think Ocelot replaced liquid's hand with a prosthetic one


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

But it really isnt , dumbass  

Other than the voice although this voice is much better than his MGS1 counterpart

Guys what did Big boss say at the end 

Learn to link canon bitches


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't we all just get along. 

MGS fans hating on each other makes Big Boss sad.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

We are not hating, we just have a manly conversation where I correct some bitches broken Canon 

As you know sometimes fixing  is a pain in the ass


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of you need to go back and listen to Big Boss at the end of the game. Your canons is all messed up.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Memos tell them man


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

It was Liquid in MGS2, and Ocelot in MGS4.

Damn your canons are wrong.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

HAHAHAHA 

your canon be messed up man  

Dont you think its weird "liquid" was going after the patriots on the clip you just showed ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Why would that be weird?


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Liquid never took over at all. It was all a plan by Liquid and EVA to fool the Patriots. If the Patriots had thought that Ocelot was in control, they would have known that he was after Big Boss' body and would have moved it. If the Patriots thought that Liquid was in control, they would have thought that he simply wanted to carry on Big Boss' plans like he said in MGS1.


----------



## Vai (Mar 10, 2009)

Confusing.. 


*LIQUID!!*


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

In MGS Liquid said he wanted Big Boss' remains.

Canon says Ocelot took those psychotherapy lessons *after* the Big Shell incident and replaced his arm with a prosthetic one. Why would he do that if he wasn't afraid of Liquid fully taking over?


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Memos your canon is epic stuff 

After Big shell incident, lol what, proof of this nao


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

The arm is different in MGS2 and MGS4. That's proof.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Kenny you are talking rubbish man  i swear you are making this up 

First canon said it was after big shell incident now all of a sudden its a different arm :S

All i see are assumptions here


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok now you're just ignoring facts and not accepting defeat.

OCELOT'S ARM IN MGS2 WAS LIQUID'S ARM. IN MGS4 HE HAS A METALLIC ARM. Comprende?

Why would he change the arm if he wasn't afraid Liquid would take over. Not to mention, when Liquid is taking over in the *cockpit* above, meaning *no one* knows what's happening. Yeah, MGS2 was Liquid, MGS4 was an Ocelot believing he was Liquid.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Im not ignoring facts  yet MGS2 liquids hand didnt look that human either 

To accept defeat i want the video which says Ocelot became Ocelot after the big shell incident because Big boss clearly didnt say that


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

There are two theories:

*1- It was **Ocelot **all along(Ocelot hypnotized himself when he replaced his arm with Liquid's).*

Which means that the tanker incident when Liquid was trying to posses him was simply due to it being at the first stages of Ocelot gradually turning to Liquid through hypnosis, thats why Ocelot could retain his personality.

This theory doesn't explain why did Ocelot changed Liquid's arm with a prosthetic one thus this theory is fail 

*2- **In MGS2 its Liquid and in MGS4 its Ocelot (Ocelot hypnotized himself **After he replaced Liquid's arm with the prosthetic one).*

Which means that Liquid's arm indeed tried to take control of Ocelot but b4 its complete Ocelot managed to free himself from Liquid by replacing it with a prosthetic arm, Noticing that even the Patriots were fooled by this LiquidOcelot persona, Ocelot decided to go all the way with it by hypnotizing himself.

The possession make sense since Ocelot's dad the sorrow is a spirit medium 

This is cannon bitches


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm with Vault on this. No matter how it may have seemed in MGS2, MGS4 says that Liquid never took over. It may have been retconned but it was still the final and official word on the situation.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Liquid never took over at all. It was all a plan by Liquid and EVA to fool the Patriots. If the Patriots had thought that Ocelot was in control, they would have known that he was after Big Boss' body and would have moved it. If the Patriots thought that Liquid was in control, they would have thought that he simply wanted to carry on Big Boss' plans like he said in MGS1.



This is exactly what I got from Big Boss's speech at the end.  Gay fox is broken canon.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

You clearly see it's a different arm.

And answer me this, why would Ocelot fake inside Ray's cockpit where no one sees him?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

Why don't we all just go DL MGS data on PSN and get one with our lives.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Puh-lease. Everybody knows it was Liquid in MGS2 and Ocelot (not faking, but actually believing he was Liquid) in MGS4.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You clearly see it's a different arm.
> 
> And answer me this, why would Ocelot fake inside Ray's cockpit where no one sees him?



For us audience ofcourse and also to make it look that much convincing


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Who says no one could see him inside Ray or around?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

The cockpit was closed, of course no one would see him.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The cockpit was closed, of course no one would see him.



And the cockpit couldn't have cameras or microphones in there?


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

That was a movie effect for us to see Kenny  come on man


----------



## Even (Mar 10, 2009)

canon


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Stop talking about the cockpit 

Why the fuck is Ocelot's dad is a spirit medium, why the fuck Ocelot needed to replace his Liquid arm with a prosthetic one?

Read my post above, in MGS2 it was Liquid and in MGS4 it was Ocelot believing he was Liquid, is that hard to understand


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Stop talking about the cockpit
> 
> Why the fuck is Ocelot's dad is a spirit medium, why the fuck Ocelot needed to replace his Liquid arm with a prosthetic one?
> 
> Read my post above, in MGS2 it was Liquid and in MGS4 it was Ocelot believing he was Liquid, is that hard to understand



Thinking that Ocelot got the idea of playing "possessed" takes away from their plan of finding Big Boss' body from the beginning.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

* watches epic discussion *


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Thinking that Ocelot got the idea of playing "possessed" takes away from their plan of finding Big Boss' body from the beginning.



It doesn't 

In fact it is more logical since I can't believe Eva and Ocelot just wake up one day and said hey why not pretend that Ocelot is possessed by Liquid.

Its like what I said above the first possession was real and it fooled the patriots, Ocelot and Eva took advantage of that and thought of doing this possession for real.

Kojima didn't made Ocelot's dad a spirit medium for the lulz


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> It doesn't
> 
> In fact it is more logical since I can't believe Eva and Ocelot just wake up one day and said hey why not pretend that Ocelot is possessed by Liquid.
> 
> Its like what I said above the first possession was real and it fooled the patriots, Ocelot and Eva took advantage of that and thought of doing this possession for real.



So what was their plan on finding Big Boss before they were "handed"... an opportunity by Liquid?

They took his hand because it gave them an opening against the Patriots.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

And what does it have to do that the sorrow is ocelot's dad  

So Ocelot can contact with the dead amirite  lol


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> So what was their plan on finding Big Boss before they were "handed"... an opportunity by Liquid?
> *
> They took his hand because it gave them an opening against the Patriots.*



Then why did they change it with a prosthetic one if it is what gave them the opening 

Nothing happens for the lulz, Ocelot's dad was a spirit medium to tell us why Ocelot was being possessed and Ocelot changed liquid's arm with a prosthetic one to end liquid's possession.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

I needz canon not your assumptions


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> And what does it have to do that the sorrow is ocelot's dad
> 
> So Ocelot can contact with the dead amirite  lol



He has his father's genes so he is also a spirit medium, thats why Liquid was able to possess him after he took his arm


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

The fact is that Big Boss said at the end that Ocelot wasn't possessed.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> I needz canon not your assumptions



No one can provide canon, there are 2 theories choose the one that makes sense.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The fact is that Big Boss said at the end that Ocelot wasn't possessed.



I will go with the stated canon  like what Biggu Bossu said


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> No one can provide canon, there are 2 theories choose the one that makes sense.



The canon is what MGS4 tells you.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The fact is that Big Boss said at the end that Ocelot wasn't possessed.



He is not talking about the tanker incident, he is talking about in MGS4 which Ocelot wasn't possessed b/c he already replaced Liquid's arm with a prosthetic one.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Again WHEN and WHERE is that stated 

Man oh man this is gonna continue forever


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> He has his father's genes so he is also a spirit medium, thats why Liquid was able to possess him after he took his arm



lol.. More theories to back up your theory.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

Its like in MGS3 about Ocelot being the son of the sorrow and the Boss?

It doesn't need to be stated, hints are enough.



ItaShoko said:


> lol.. More theories to back up your theory.



The Sorrow is a spirit medium and his son is Ocelot.

That is not a theory its a fact


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The Sorrow is a spirit medium and his son is Ocelot.
> That is not a theory its a fact


Ocelot obtaining Sorrow's ESP gene is a theory.


----------



## Even (Mar 10, 2009)

canon is theory


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Me and Kamina is right.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Me and Kamina is right.



You and Kamina is wrong.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Ocelot obtaining Sorrow's ESP gene is a theory.



So Kojima made the Sorrow be Ocelot's father then gave him a spirit ability that would perfectly explain how Liquid possessed him just to say nah I made all this for the lulz Ocelot didn't inherit shit


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> So Kojima made the Sorrow be Ocelot's father then gave him a spirit ability that would perfectly explain how Liquid possessed him just to say nah I made all this for the lulz Ocelot didn't inherit shit


That gray text is a theory.. used as a theroy to back up your broken canon. 

Here's a theory, Kojima gave Sorrow ESP so we can have a moment of "WTF IS THIS SHIT" boss fight.  .... thus tricking us to think we really died.. but all we needed to do was eat the revival pill... oh wait that did happen. That's not a theory.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Kamina on how The Sorrow's abilities passed onto Ocelot in some capacity.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I agree with Kamina on how The Sorrow's abilities passed onto Ocelot in some capacity.


Broken canon until proven. No where it hinted that he has ESP.

It's obvious Ocelot carried Boss's gene.... Unless you guys pull that complicated shit where he really is possessed by Liquid.. and Liquid knows CQC... therefore Ocelot is really Liquid.. but he is not.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That gray text is a theory.. used as a theroy to back up your broken canon.
> 
> *Here's a theory, Kojima gave Sorrow ESP so we can have a moment of "WTF IS THIS SHIT" boss fight.  .... thus tricking us to think we really died.. but all we needed to do was eat the revival pill... oh wait that did happen. That's not a theory. *



Kojima doesn't create fights and boss battle first, he create characters and story then he make the boss battles 

He could've choose anyone of the cobra unit to be his father but he choose The sorrow why?

B/c inheriting the fear's long tongue or the pain's bee's or the end's sniping ability wouldn't add shit to the story on the other hand being a spirit medium like his father explained something that happened in the previous game guess what is it mah dear shoko 



ItaShoko said:


> Broken canon until proven. *No where it hinted that he has ESP.*
> 
> It's obvious Ocelot carried Boss's gene.... Unless you guys pull that complicated shit where he really is possessed by Liquid.. and Liquid knows CQC... therefore Ocelot is really Liquid.. but he is not.



How do you think Liquid possessed him then if he didn't inherit shit 

All of them know CQC, heck we didn't even know that snake uses CQC until MGS4.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes Dear Kamina.. do tell me. Make me believe your light if I have been blind by the wrong light.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

No need to tell me, I will never let you fall into the darkness 

Just like when I saved you from the darkness by telling you that Ocelot was really the Boss and the Sorrow's son


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> No need to tell me, I will never let you fall into the darkness
> 
> Just like when I saved you from the darkness by telling you that Ocelot was really the Boss and the Sorrow's son


I played MGS3 in a 6 month time frame.  Dun ask me why. Of course I shat in my pants when I turned the game back on and The End was dead. I cried failed tears.


----------



## Solid Snake (Mar 10, 2009)

Since Liquid did possess Ocelot at the end of MGS2 the Sorrow theory is a sound explanation, since they never did offer a reason why it happened. (imo, it's a better explanation for Liquid Ocelot in MGS4). 


Afterwards, Ocelot had the common sense to have it replaced - making the faking thing true afterwards and into MGS4 (Although it seems to me that Kojima just wanted to fit in one more plot twist for good-ol' Ocelot). 



GAR Kamina said:


> Just like when I saved you from the darkness by telling you that Ocelot was really the Boss and the Sorrow's son



Out of curiosity, how many people caught Eva being Chinese on the first playthrough? Come on, be honest.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Only the ones named after Metal Gear characters can officially claim their voice as being canon


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

You've got jokes *Fox*. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 
  
   
  
​


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I played MGS3 in a 6 month time frame.  *Dun ask me why*. Of course I shat in my pants when I turned the game back on and The End was dead. I cried failed tears.



Wow you really took your time on this one, I take my time with each game but not 6 moths 



Solid Snake said:


> Since Liquid did possess Ocelot at the end of MGS2 the Sorrow theory is a sound explanation, since they never did offer a reason why it happened. (imo, it's a better explanation for Liquid Ocelot in MGS4).
> 
> 
> Afterwards, Ocelot had the common sense to have it replaced - making the faking thing true afterwards and into MGS4 (Although it seems to me that Kojima just wanted to fit in one more plot twist for good-ol' Ocelot).



Exactly 

And for people who want canon, here is Solid Snake himself approving it 



Solid Snake said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people caught Eva being Chinese on the first playthrough? Come on, be honest.



I'm one of the guys who take things slowly and listen to every and pay attention to everything in any game, thats why I love story driven single player games over multiplayer ones.

I even used to set hours just listening to the Codec and spamming it 

Thats why I finished MGS3 in 25 hour the first time, MGS4 in 22 hour, RE5 in 18 hour and Bioshock in 18 hour, even though all of these games can be finished in under 10 hours


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I played MGS3 in a 6 month time frame.  Dun ask me why.



Why did it take you 6 months?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Wow you really took your time on this one, I take my time with each game but not 6 moths


I like to take my time on first run. I like to savor the moment.. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Why did it take you 6 months?


 
You asked... anyways, I played MGS3 on and off for 2-3 weeks from beginning to the fight with The furry. After that, I stopped for about a week. Got back to the game, did whatever I need to do, got the the End and was totally lost.  Then RL got in the way and I let my game collect dust for 3 months. When I picked it back up I replayed it from the beginning to get a feel of game play and refresh my memory from the start. Ran through it for about a week... and then I load up my old save and The End died... I felt like fail sauce, and I was pissed.  .. but it was cool nonetheless. Anyways, I don't remember what happened.. but some where along the line... my ex BF brought over MGS1.. and I played that and finished it while I was in the middle of MGS3. MGS1 was played on and off for about 2 months I think. So I picked up MGS3 once again... and refresh my memory with a little playback, then proceed to finish it within the next two weeks, or something like that. Of course at the time I was also playing multi-player games such as Mario Kart, and Naruto GNT4.. oh I think RE4 might have been played in there somewhere as well... and FYI it took me about a year to finish Boishock... RL happens.  When MGS4 rolled around, I made sure to clear my schedule for it. As a result. I finished it in 2 weeks under 20 hrs. 


tl;dr
Lack of motivation, and life happens.


----------



## Vai (Mar 10, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I like to take my time on first run. I like to savor the moment..
> 
> You asked... anyways, I played MGS3 on and off for 2-3 weeks from beginning to the fight with *The furry*.




The furry 

cutest boss ever


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 11, 2009)

Fuck your life

MGS3 should be completed even if you're dying, and I highly doubt it was something that serious.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> The furry
> 
> cutest boss ever



I've made jokes in the past abut the Furry...  .. I am sure we all have.


----------



## Vai (Mar 11, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I've made jokes in the past abut the Furry...  .. I am sure we all have.



That was my first


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

It would have been cute if the furry was a bunny.


----------



## Vai (Mar 11, 2009)

And if he ate his own excrement 


Oh Paramedic..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

... if only. 

Paramedic is a pretty cool chick.


----------



## Vai (Mar 11, 2009)

Too bad about Frank Jaeger..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

lol...  

Frank was hot as a teenager. mmmMMMMmm...


----------



## Vai (Mar 11, 2009)

I dunno, I just saw his robo self 


Which is epic


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

His cyborg form.. I wanna see dat ass in PS3 graphics.


----------



## Even (Mar 11, 2009)

MGS remake for PS3 anyone?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

Do want.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

I would normally say yes but looking at how they handled Twin Snakes, it would be awful if Kojima didn't get deeply involved.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> it would be awful if Kojima didn't get deeply involved.





Kusuriuri said:


> Kojima didn't get deeply involved.





Kusuriuri said:


> * Kojima .... deeply involved*.



...         .


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2009)

Ita come on  everything with you is a innuendo


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ita come on  everything with you is a innuendo



You mean in-*your*-endo:ho


----------



## Vai (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You mean in-*your*-endo:ho




~HAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



HHAAHHAHA



HAHAAHHA 



 beautifull


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello MGS fans. 

My favorite part of MGS4 is the Motorcycle chase. 

Whats yours?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 12, 2009)

Act 4.

Any true fan would say Act 4.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello Gray Fox. Nice choice, Act 4 was great.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Motor cycle chase  really 

Mine is act 4


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

The fuck was that? Shit .... my friend probably post as me while I was away... 

Anyways Act 4 for me.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

I was about to say why are you acting like a Noob


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Noobs are awesome.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Select few  Vaipah for example, promising he is


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Noobs make the interwebs go round.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Select few  Vaipah for example, promising he is



talking bout me  ?


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

But ofcourse


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

...


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Act 4


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Act 4 made me cry manly tears.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> But ofcourse



lol, Mashiro  


anyways, Act 4.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes. Act 4.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Wait, Act 4 is the one in shadow moses right ?


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Vaipah, you noob.

Yes.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

lol... noob.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure 

You know, I just played the game once unlike you people


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Only once?  

.. i bet it was on easy.  ..


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Once  what the fuck 

Me all difficulties  

You really are a n00b Vaipah


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats ok... noobs are awesome.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

^I don't have the game 



ItaShoko said:


> Only once?
> 
> .. i bet it was on easy.  ..



 .



yes 



NO! it was the one higher than easy


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol, why is everyone ganging up on the n00b?


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Lol, why is everyone ganging up on the n00b?



Cuz I'm better than them at MGS 3


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol MGS 3  O rly


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

I like MGS3 more than MGS4.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

MGS3 with a spoon

or was it a fork?


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

FORK! and a vampire bat to throw at some dogs



Vault said:


> Lol MGS 3  O rly



Yes 




well, probably.


Maybe


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Ita, that is why you shouldn't post anymore. Begone you vile troll.


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ita, that is why you shouldn't post anymore. Begone you vile troll.



But she's right


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

A troll?


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Im with Kusu here 

Gtfo  

MGS 3 was epic though, BIG BOSS >>>>>>>>>>> All the MGSverse 

And that folks  is canon


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> MGS 3 was epic though, BIG BOSS >>>>>>>>>>> All the MGSverse
> 
> And that folks  is canon





You completed European Extreme ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

MGS3 >> MGS4


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

No  

Ok so maybe you are better in MGS3


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> No
> 
> Ok so maybe you are better in MGS3



Its freaking hard


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Boss extreme wasnt as hard as i thought tbh


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Boss extreme wasnt as hard as i thought tbh



I dunno.. never played it.

You couldn't get caught right?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

I like MGS3 better cuz it's more changeling.. with a lot of WTF moments. MGS3 was funnier.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

MGS3 had alot of memorable cutscenes


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

I loved MGS3. It just got better and better. The last few parts, especially when you had to sneak with EVA was brilliantly done.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Last missions were easily the best part about the game 

Although i have to saw the Fury's cutscene was badass


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Although i have to saw the Fury's cutscene was badass



You mean the part where he dies and shows you his favorite movie was The Mummy?


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You mean the part where he dies and shows you his favorite movie was The Mummy?



What?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What?



you mean u didn't know?


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> you mean u didn't know?



Explain this madness which you speak of


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

the Mummy, Skip to 2:11.
[YOUTUBE]S1H6tw7q-yU[/YOUTUBE]

Fury death. Skip to 1:30.
[YOUTUBE]UjOquXY5ksg[/YOUTUBE]



You see it now?  Canon.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

That fight was so epic. I really didn't see that coming at the end.

I had forgotten all about The Fury TBH

MGS1 had the best boss characters in the series.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

I know.. I lol'd when I saw it. 

Fury made it clear his favorite movie was The Mummy before he died.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I know.. I lol'd when I saw it.
> 
> Fury made it clear his favorite movie was The Mummy before he died.



Your feeble attempts to make a joke displeases me greatly

Leave now and save yourself more embaressment.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWW...


Fix'd for you.


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Fix'd for you.



See, embaressment ensues wherever you choose to park your wide load.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That fight was so epic. I really didn't see that coming at the end.
> 
> I had forgotten all about The Fury TBH
> *
> MGS1 had the best boss characters in the series.*



This my friends is canon with the exception of The End, he is not only the best Boss in the series but the best boss in gaming history


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> See, embaressment ensues wherever you choose to park your wide load.


Shoko Envy. 



GAR Kamina said:


> This my friends is canon with the exception of The End, he is not only the best Boss in the series but the best boss in gaming history


His fight was pretty unique. I never though it could be done. God proved me wrong.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 12, 2009)

I think this will be my first PS3 game. I have to finish 1-3 first though


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

Another MGS noob..


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I think this will be my first PS3 game. I have to finish 1-3 first though



Good man

you will spoil yourself with the graphics and gameplay but go for it


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That fight was so epic. I really didn't see that coming at the end.
> 
> I had forgotten all about The Fury TBH
> 
> MGS1 had the best boss characters in the series.



Are you mad  

He had one of the best intros ever 

I AM THE FURY !!!

The flames of my rage will incinerate you 

friend what !!!!!!


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Are you mad
> 
> He had one of the best intros ever
> 
> ...



Vault, your panties are in a twist. You wanna take a minute to get them on the right way again?

He had so little to do with the team as a whole and wasn't really with them. He appeared, got owned and left.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Intro = Win 

That wont change the fact, besides the cobra unit was fodder barring the sorrow, thats about it


----------



## Memos (Mar 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Intro = Win
> 
> That wont change the fact, besides the cobra unit was fodder barring the sorrow, thats about it



Yeah I agree, the others were all fodder. The End had a great boss fight but he could be taken out in such a bitch way


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)

The Furry was ok. I wish that fire would have burned Rose though.


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah I agree, the others were all fodder. The End had a great boss fight but he could be taken out in such a bitch way



I thought about the end as not fodder but when i realised how he died  i had no choice but to make him fodder


----------



## Vai (Mar 12, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> This my friends is canon with the exception of The End, he is not only the best Boss in the series but the best boss in gaming history



word 



Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah I agree, the others were all fodder. The End had a great boss fight but he could be taken out in such a *cowardly* way



fixed 



ItaShoko said:


> The Furry was ok. I wish that fire would have burned Rose though.



time paradox 



LOL Fodder...such a funny word in my country


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## RodMack (Mar 12, 2009)

It was actually kinda freaky facing The Fury. :S


----------



## Superstars (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a top natch game; Instant Classic!


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^

Agree , +reps


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2009)

Metal Gear is the best series... ever.


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

RodMack said:


> It was actually kinda freaky facing The Fury. :S



Yes the fury was really awesome


----------



## Memos (Mar 13, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Metal Gear is the best series... ever.



No, Final Fantasy is


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Yes the fury was really awesome


Furry's favorite movie is the 1999 flick The Mummy. 



Kusuriuri said:


> No, Final Fantasy is


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

Memos you finally have a great avatar unlike the piece of crap you had before. 

Lol Final Fantasy, blatant lies are blatant


----------



## Memos (Mar 13, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Furry's favorite movie is the 1999 flick The Mummy.




What goes where?


Vault said:


> *Memos you finally have a great avatar unlike the piece of crap you had before.*
> 
> Lol Final Fantasy, blatant lies are blatant


Likewise.

How many FF's have you played, Vault?


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

My Ava was win  wat you on about

I have played enough to know thats a lie


----------



## Vai (Mar 13, 2009)

lol, naked snake


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

Naked Snake >>>>>>>>>>>> The other snakes


----------



## Memos (Mar 13, 2009)

Naked Snake>>Solid Snake>>>>>>>>>>>>Liquid Snake>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Solidus Snake


----------



## Vai (Mar 13, 2009)

Poor Solidus 


How can he not be last  ?


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Naked Snake>>Solid Snake>>>>>>>>>>>>Liquid Snake>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Solidus Snake



This guy right here knows what his talking about.

Solidus  what a joke, and he's meant to be the exact to Big boss


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 14, 2009)

I rike your set Vault 

*steals*

You lack the name


----------



## Memos (Mar 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I rike your set Vault
> 
> *steals*
> 
> You lack the name



His avatar is great but i'm not liking the sig for some reason.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 14, 2009)

^^^ me neither


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I rike your set Vault
> 
> *steals*
> 
> You lack the name



I have Gray fox stock to last ages bitch  



Kusuriuri said:


> His avatar is great but i'm not liking the sig for some reason.





D1am0nds said:


> ^^^ me neither



Haters, play your part


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2009)

nice set, Vault


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2009)

Why thank you Even


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2009)

You were the lightning in that rain, you can still shine through the darkness.


----------



## Even (Mar 16, 2009)

nice quote


----------



## cygnus (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know what the policy on spoilers is but, I just couldn't help but be reminded of the assholes>pussies>dicks speech from Team America when


*Spoiler*: __ 



Big Boss talked about that Zero>1>100


 thing....


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

This thread is to manly. Tone it down a bit.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> This thread is to manly. Tone it down a bit.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 17, 2009)

:rofl  :rofl


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

A Challenger? Lets do indeed gay this shit up!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2009)

No, that's just too far. . .


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

Not far enough.... Thread needs to be gayer. Too much manliness.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> A Challenger? Lets do indeed gay this shit up!



Damn rep limit

I quit. I can't get that gay


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

Quit-er.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Quit-er.



I know when to pick my battles. I just can't get gay enough for you. My MGS folder doesn't have those kinds of arts.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I know when to pick my battles. I just can't get gay enough for you. My MGS folder doesn't have those kinds of arts.



Should I help you fill them up with similar images?


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Should I help you fill them up with similar images?



I was going to say no, but I can't stop laughing at the image just now

PM me some if you want


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

PM? But I wanna show them to the whole word...  gay up this whole world.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> PM? But I wanna show them to the whole word...  gay up this whole world.



I don't think the world is ready for that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2009)

To bad?


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> To bad?



lol, just don't get yourself banned.

Good luck with spreading the message.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol, please get yourself banned.
> 
> Good luck with spreading the message.



Fixed for truth.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Fixed for truth.



Thanks, Girkin. You're a genius


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally got this game today, racked up about 5 hours play time so far. Just got to the bit where Snake meets Drebin for the second time and gets chatting about the patriots. Loving how it ties everything together from the other games, but I wish I'd played through MGS2 before I got this, for the full effect.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> Finally got this game today, racked up about 5 hours play time so far. Just got to the bit where Snake meets Drebin for the second time and gets chatting about the patriots. Loving how it ties everything together from the other games, but I wish I'd played through MGS2 before I got this, for the full effect.



For the love of Kojima, go and play MGS2 before you go any further.

MGS4 is a lot better after knowing the story for all of the other games.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> For the love of Kojima, go and play MGS2 before you go any further.
> 
> MGS4 is a lot better after knowing the story for all of the other games.



I'd like to, but I'd have to get MGS2 off my brother, and I can't face waiting that long before playing 4 again. 

I guess I'll just have to wait until the second play through to appreciate it all.


----------



## Memos (Mar 17, 2009)

Trunkten said:


> I'd like to, but I'd have to get MGS2 off my brother, and I can't face waiting that long before playing 4 again.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait until the second play through to appreciate it all.



Yeah, I guess so.

MGS2 is probably the worst of the four MGS games but is still great. Enjoy MGS4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Thanks, Girkin. You're a genius



I know, Sir. I know.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2009)

I've played and beaten the first 3 games of the series but don't have this one yet, not until Sony stops pretending a depression doesn't exist and lower the ps3 price down some.


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, I guess so.
> 
> MGS2 is probably the worst of the four MGS games but is still great. Enjoy MGS4.



Yeah, I've attempted it a couple times before, but only got as far as running around spraying the bombs in each tower before losing interest. I'm determined to get it done though, just so I can say I've beaten them all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 18, 2009)

SCENE is out!!


----------



## Vault (Mar 18, 2009)

Kusu and Ita  i didnt enjoy the previous page wtf is wrong with you 

Fanfic sections are that way


----------



## Even (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Vault... Too much gayness  Dat I don rike


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

Troll was success.


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> SCENE is out!!


No one cares. Lacks Gray Fox.


Even said:


> I agree with Vault... Too much gayness  Dat I don rike


Vault is lying, he really enjoys the yaoi MGS fanart.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

Well.. I enjoyed it.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qsNuV1maNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This^

I really should start playing MGO


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No one cares. Lacks Gray Fox.



100% truth in this post.

LOL RAIDEN LAUGH


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2009)

playing with Raiden? That's sounds somewhat cool..

hmm


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Wat special powah are you bestowed when you are Raiden ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Getting naked Power... I wish.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Wat special powah are you bestowed when you are Raiden ?



You run fast like hell

High Frequency Blade
Throwing Knife
SOCOM 

and apparently some melee skills


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Huh. That one is new to me.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Kusu and Ita  i didnt enjoy the previous page wtf is wrong with you
> 
> Fanfic sections are that way



Write some NaomixOtacon while you're there


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You run fast like hell
> 
> High Frequency Blade
> Throwing Knife
> ...



Meh, lacks Gray Fox tbh


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

We agree, dear Sir. I'm buying it anyway. The only game company I support is Konami, and especially Kojima Productions and whatever they release. Yes, if I had an iPhone, I'd get MGS: T


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Capcom can only outshine Kojima productions Konami is fodder i dont count them if i see mah new Onimusha


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Onimusha can't do shit to Kojima Productions anyway.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Onimusha ain't got Shit on Kojima.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Piss off you two  This be a matter of canon fact


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Dun compare anything to the name of God.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Your sig is canon, your statement is not.

Metal Gear is and will always be the best franchise ever made.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> *Metal Gear is and will always be the best franchise ever made*.


At least this I can fap too.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Gray fox and Big boss is canon 

The rest meh


----------



## The Boss (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Raiden and Big boss is canon
> 
> The rest meh



Fix'd for you.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Big boss > all of them anyway


----------



## Memos (Mar 19, 2009)

Boss>>>everyone.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

Your canon is slightly wrong 

Naked Snake was getting owned at the start because he still couldnt believe she was a traitor that was his first instinct and it was right xD


----------



## Memos (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Your canon is slightly wrong
> 
> Naked Snake was getting owned at the start because he still couldnt believe she was a traitor that was his first instinct and it was right xD





Try again or just leave.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2009)

You know my canon is more powerful 

Now 



And revise your canon


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> Gray fox and Big boss is canon
> 
> The rest meh



Add Gustava in that sentence and we have a winner


----------



## Memos (Mar 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> You know my canon is more powerful
> 
> Now
> 
> ...



That's so cute.pek

*ahem*

No. You see, The Boss only let that rookie win because it was her mission. Even in death she was doing Snake's work for him.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

No no and no 

Boss and Snake decided to go all out  guess who came out on top  nuff said


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> No no and no
> 
> Boss and Snake decided to go all out  guess who came out on top  nuff said



Raiden.


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Raiden.



Something about "coming on top" brang you here didn't it?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Obviously.... cuz it's canon truth!~


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Obviously.... cuz it's canon truth!~



lol, canon


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

You know Raiden >> All is canon.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol canon  

i agree with memos


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You know Raiden >> All is canon.



I don't think you got the subtle double meaning, but it's okay.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Raiden coming on top? Of course I did. Who do you think I am.  

.... But I want this convo to be serious.


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Raiden coming on top? Of course I did. Who do you think I am.
> 
> .... But I want this convo to be serious.



I meant the "canon" joke.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Well then.. your on own there buddy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You know Raiden >> All is canon.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Fox, you used that video before.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Immmediately. Ok.


Kusuriuri said:


> Fox, you used that video before.



And? The point still stands.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

*Gay*: The tittle Doberman was given to you by mistake.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I meant the "canon" joke.



Even i clocked the joke


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't appreciate your inside jokes.


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I don't appreciate your inside jokes.



Raiden's canon....apply the inuendo to what we were talking about at the time.

Don't use Itachi in your fail


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

That can so be turned into a gay joke 

Ita stop that


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Itachi is not amused.


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

That artist, as brilliant as she is, makes Itachi look like a girl


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

... and Kishimoto doesn't...


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

lol, Kishi. He wasted that awesome character.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Kishi killed my lover...  

Kojima almost killed my lover.


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm surprised you haven't made any ItachixRaiden fanart.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

Me too... 


I think I should do that soon.


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

HOW DARE YOU MEMOS GIVE HER IDEAS 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

lol memos 

funniest name ever


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> lol memos
> 
> funniest name ever



Not as funny as your name, is it, Birkin?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Birkin isn't my name


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Birkin isn't my name



Oh, i'm sorry. I must have you mixed up with someone else.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

It's not my real name


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

Memos is a badass name wtf is you on about


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Is Memos a nickname or his real name?


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2009)

We have been through this before and i distinctivly remember telling its a nickname although his real name does start with M


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Now that you mention it, Vault, you did tell him before.

What Vault said is right.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Mark
Mike
Michael
Mangina

Am I close?


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Mark
> Mike
> Michael
> Mangina
> ...



 Not even in the right ethnicity.

Mangina would be a possible forum name though

BTW, where's Freija?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

Peter left.

We play RE5 almost daily though. We got 100% Trophies


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Not even in the right ethnicity.
> 
> Mangina would be a possible forum name though
> 
> BTW, where's Freija?



Mendes

Mehta

Mali

Mohammed  

OR

Mama ... Big Mama


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Peter left.
> 
> We play RE5 almost daily though. We got 100% Trophies



Why did he leave?

I will be getting it in a little while but i'm not sure Vault will be

---

GAR just got it


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> GAR just got it





Hello Mama


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Hello Mama


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 20, 2009)

Whats the problem Mama 

Don't try to run away from your real name


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2009)

What the shit is going on?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL MAMA       .


----------



## Memos (Mar 20, 2009)

You guys are Big Boss grade assholes


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 21, 2009)

Spam thread detected.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> LOL MAMA       .



Back off bitch , I'm the one who discovered his real name 



Kusuriuri said:


> You guys are Big Boss grade assholes



Come'on I was just joking/messing with you 

Well I shoud've known you don't like it especially after what happened b/w us in the claymore thread 



Suzuku said:


> Spam thread detected.



O'rly 

Hello friend


----------



## Memos (Mar 21, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Back off bitch , I'm the one who discovered his real name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was joking The use of the pic was supposed to make it obvious.

Forget the Claymore thread, we are cool.

We don't spam, we talk a lot in a really funny way.


----------



## Vault (Mar 21, 2009)

Memos i finished Resi in the 2 days i had it man 

Eva shouldnt have died Snake's last days with his mum


----------



## Even (Mar 21, 2009)

Meets his mom, just to have her die not long after... Snake really doesn't get along well with his parents, does he


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello there... 


Can you guess what I played yesterday  ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2009)

Metal Gear Raiden?


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2009)

YES!!

wow, you are good 


Edit: solid, not raiden


----------



## Memos (Mar 21, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7?


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Final Fantasy 7?



you are late 

I never played FF7 

only 8,9,10,10-2 and 12


----------



## Memos (Mar 21, 2009)

You missed the best game in the series

Go, Vaipah


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You missed the best game in the series
> 
> Go, Vaipah



 


NO. I listed 10-2 ....  

anyways, I never found the game and now its a little late


----------



## Memos (Mar 21, 2009)

Vaipah, you fail so incredibly epically.

Go and play with Snake with a spoon


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Vaipah, you fail so incredibly epically.
> 
> Go and play with Snake with a spoon



Its a fork 

So.. what is this _Memos_ people are speaking here ?


----------



## Memos (Mar 21, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Its a fork
> 
> So.. what is this _Memos_ people are speaking here ?



You say tomato, I say tomato.

No idea, some guy around the boards.


----------



## Vai (Mar 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You say tomato, I say tomato.
> 
> No idea, some guy around the boards.



the tomato! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mCbIz10PK8[/YOUTUBE]




So, why are they calling you that ?


----------



## Memos (Mar 21, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> the tomato!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




That was my first username. Even though i've changed my username twice, Vault and most of the others I knew from back then still call me that. It's a nickname.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

You just reminded me of the part where Raiden got pissed on by that guard


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol Raiden  

No time to wet-nurse you


----------



## Even (Mar 22, 2009)

MGS2 Raiden was such a sissy-pants  But he reeks of badassery in MGS4 though


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2009)

... but I rike Raiden.


----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ... but I rike Raiden.



No, you like MGS4 Raiden. You don't even acknowledge MGS2 raiden seeing as he isn't canon.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, you like MGS4 Raiden. You don't even acknowledge MGS2 raiden seeing as he isn't canon.



 I rike MGS2 Raiden.

 I rike _ALL_ the Raiden.


----------



## Memos (Mar 22, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I rike MGS2 Raiden.
> 
> I rike _ALL_ the Raiden.



 Dios mio

Wake up you crazy fangirl. Wake up and smell the piss on him.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Dios mio
> 
> Wake up you crazy fangirl. Wake up and smell the piss on him.



So I can't like a character that gets pee on? Get real.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> ... but I rike Raiden.



But in MGS2 he was piss on alot  

Oh no pun intended


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Ya'll be hate'n.


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2009)

Im stating canon  as usual Ita


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2009)

Ita, what did you think of Raiden when you first played MGS2?


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought Pussy, Crybaby, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

To some it up RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## The Boss (Mar 23, 2009)

Quite you guys.. get back in the kitchen and make me a sammich.



Kusuriuri said:


> Ita, what did you think of Raiden when you first played MGS2?


I though he would make tasty sandwiches.


----------



## Even (Mar 24, 2009)

I actually didn't mind Raiden in MGS2.... But then again, MGS2 was the first MGS I ever played


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2009)

I was one of the ones disgruntled that I didn't get to play as Snake all the way through.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 24, 2009)

Someone explain the storyline of MGS2.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Someone explain the storyline of MGS2.



Go wiki it or something.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Go wiki it or something.



^This

We're not being rude, it's just a long and complicated story and if we kept it short, you would miss out on certain key aspects.

Also, people would disagree with certain parts of what someone else said and it would grow into another canon-contest.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2009)

I heard that MGS4 was being made for the 360 as well. Is there something to that?

Nothing's exclusive anymore.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Also, people would disagree with certain parts of what someone else said and it would grow into another canon-contest.


Exactori.  Like how Rose is a naomachine generated Whore.. but other people will you different things. Dun listen to them. I am right. After I am canon. 




FitzChivalry said:


> I heard that MGS4 was being made for the 360 as well. Is there something to that?
> 
> Nothing's exclusive anymore.


Never.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Exactori.  Like how Rose is a naomachine generated Whore.. but other people will you different things. Dun listen to them. I am right. After I am canon.


Your canon is so broken that it isn't even about MGS anymore.


> Never.


Actually, you must have missed the news at GDC. It's happening

Source


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> ^This
> 
> We're not being rude, it's just a long and complicated story and if we kept it short, you would miss out on certain key aspects.
> 
> Also, people would disagree with certain parts of what someone else said and it would grow into another canon-contest.


Nah I just wanted to see if there was anyone out there who could actually explain it in a concise manner. For me it was all intelligible up until the last half hour where it just twists itself into shit. 


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> In a brief epilogue, Otacon and Snake discuss the decoding of the virus disc, which contains the personal data on all twelve members of the Wisemen's Committee (the Patriots' high council). It is revealed on this disc that one of the members of the committee was a major sponsor of Philanthropy. Another shocking revelation found on the disc indicates that not only are all twelve members of the Wisemen's Committee dead, but have been dead for approximately 100 years.


Has this been explained yet? I don't recall anything in MGS4 about a Wisemen's Committee, as the Patriots were revealed to be an organisation with 6 founders, in the late 60's at the earliest. 

-------

I read something about this before, I think it was on the Special Features disc of MGS2 but I didn't know all of it. 


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there'd be too much insensitivity there at all. Interesting that Rose wouldn't have existed as a character otherwise, the games would have been better without this little subplot, especially in MGS4.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Nah I just wanted to see if there was anyone out there who could actually explain it in a concise manner. For me it was all intelligible up until the last half hour where it just twists itself into shit.
> 
> Has this been explained yet? I don't recall anything in MGS4 about a Wisemen's Committee, as the Patriots were revealed to be an organisation with 6 founders, in the late 60's at the earliest.
> 
> ...


If it is certain parts of the plot, then go ahead and ask. We will try and answer your questions.

The group that was created in the 60's was the Patriots. The Wisemans Committe is the American branch of the Philosophers.(someone will have to confirm this as I haven't played MGS3 in ages) The Philosophers were created very early in the 20th century. MGS3 is all about obtaining the location of their Legacy which is basically their money. The Patriots gained the real microfilm which told them where the money was and with the money they created the Patriots.

Yes, Rose is fail.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Your canon is so broken that it isn't even about MGS anymore.
> 
> Actually, you must have missed the news at GDC. It's happening
> 
> Source


Damn it... I got trolled. 




Kusuriuri said:


> Yes, Rose is fail.


Excellent.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Damn it... I got trolled.
> 
> Excellent.



I lol'd so much Nice one, Ita.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Just for you Kusiri. 

BTW Did you know Kusuri means medicine in Japanese?


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Just for you Kusiri.
> 
> BTW Did you know Kusuri means medicine in Japanese?



 Did you know Kusuriuri meant Medicine Seller in Japanese? Did you also know my previous username was The Medicine Seller?

Vault is gonna lol at this.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Why are you The Medicine Seller?


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Why are you The Medicine Seller?



TMS/Kusuriuri is a character from an anime called Mononoke. He r teh awesomeness.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Then I should change my name to Drebin....


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Then I should change my name to Drebin....



But Drebin is a massive loser. Why would someone ever want to be called that?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> But Drebin is a massive loser. Why would someone ever want to be called that?



Because he is black.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Also, people would disagree with certain parts of what someone else said and it would grow into another canon-contest.


But we all know my canon is stronger and better. The human race needs judgment. I'm supposed to judge you? Yes, I get all my ideas from comic-book villains. Kudos to whoever gets this 


Kusuriuri said:


> Your canon is so broken that it isn't even about MGS anymore.


Why yes, we agree 


> Actually, you must have missed the news at GDC. It's happening
> 
> Source


And here I actually thought my canon was wrong. I was fucking scared for a sec there but in my heart I knew I was right


----------



## Vai (Mar 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Actually, you must have missed the news at GDC. It's happening
> 
> Source




YOU EVIL


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> But we all know my canon is stronger and better. The human race needs judgment. I'm supposed to judge you? Yes, I get all my ideas from comic-book villains. Kudos to whoever gets this



Resident Evil in my Metal Gear 



Gray Fox said:


> And here I actually thought my canon was wrong. I was fucking scared for a sec there but in my heart I knew I was right



You already played it, why would you give a shit?

More people playing it means more fans and more money for Kojima production which means more & better Metal Gear games


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Your canon is so broken that it isn't even about MGS anymore.
> 
> Actually, you must have missed the news at GDC. It's happening
> 
> Source



Fuck you memos  

I got owned 

Even gay fox believed for awhile  

But asking the story of MGS2 will only cause a massive flask of canon. NF isnt ready

Kusuriuri  hahah everytime i read that i lol 

hard

Gay fox was that Albert who said that  dammit i kno that quote >_>


----------



## Vai (Mar 25, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> You already played it, why would you give a shit?
> 
> More people playing it means more fans and more money for Kojima production which means more & better Metal Gear games



Rational


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Resident Evil in my Metal Gear






> You already played it, why would you give a shit?
> 
> More people playing it means more fans and more money for Kojima production which means more & better Metal Gear games



I don't want 13 year olds to bitch and whine about it having too much cutscenes and not giving a shit or getting anything about the story.

Some things should stay exclusive.


----------



## Vai (Mar 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I don't want 13 year olds to bitch and whine about it having too much cutscenes and not giving a shit or getting anything about the story.



But they already do


----------



## Memos (Mar 25, 2009)

That was the simplest troll I ever tried yet it had a great effect. Even Fox got trolled


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


>







Gray Fox said:


> *I don't want 13 year olds to bitch and whine about it having too much cutscenes and not giving a shit or getting anything about the story.*
> 
> Some things should stay exclusive.



These too much cutscenes/convoluted story is spouted by old journalist and we still didn't give a shit.

So again, why would you give a shit especially if it was said by 13 y/o? 

Its not like their opinion is worth shit or will ruin your life.

They are stupid 13 y/o teenagers for a reason 



Kusuriuri said:


> That was the simplest troll I ever tried yet it had a great effect. Even Fox got trolled



Thats what they get for not looking to the URL b4 clicking


----------



## Memos (Mar 25, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


>





> These too much cutscenes/convoluted story is spouted by old journalist and we still didn't give a shit.
> 
> So again, why would you give a shit especially if it was said by 13 y/o?
> 
> ...


Hence, they are his peers


> Thats what they get for not looking to the URL b4 clicking


 I was actually worried that with such important and unexpected news people would check it before they clicked.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Fucking 13 year olds.


----------



## Memos (Mar 25, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Fucking 13 year olds.



Is illegal in most countries around the world.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

I fuck swear I am gonna go apeshit on one.


----------



## Vai (Mar 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is illegal in most countries around the world.





message short so


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2009)

Most countries  

I need a list where its legal


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

13 shouldn't be an age.


----------



## Memos (Mar 25, 2009)

Vaipah said:


>





Vault said:


> Most countries
> 
> I need a list where its legal





ItaShoko said:


> 13 shouldn't be an age.



Both of you, reported to the FBI.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

You can't report me because.... Im on fire.


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2009)

I always knew you was a Jack 

See what i did thar Memos


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> These too much cutscenes/convoluted story is spouted by old journalist and we still didn't give a shit.
> 
> So again, why would you give a shit especially if it was said by 13 y/o?
> 
> ...


I'm raging because... I don't know... It just pisses me off 


ItaShoko said:


> You can't report me because.... Im on fire.



You've been saying ROOOOOOSE is on fire all the time. I always knew you loved her


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

The last 2 posts are disgusting. I want to take a shit on them.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. Taking a shit from shit is kinda hard don't ya think?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2009)

Go back to your kitchen Fox.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not a female


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Jack, do you remember the day we met?


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Jack, do you remember the day we met?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Save'd and sig'd


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Jack, do you remember the day we met?





Gray Fox said:


> Jack, do you remember





Gray Fox said:


> Jack, do you remember





Gray Fox said:


> Jack, do you






Gray Fox said:


> Jack





Gray Fox said:


> *Jack*





Gray Fox said:


> *Jack*





Gray Fox said:


> *Jack*




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

I am not evolving.


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I am not evolving.



Ita's a pokemon?

*throws pokeball at Ita*


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Kususonofabitch

read Shoko's Reaction


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

WHAT THE SHIT IS GOING ON.

Can we talk about Metal Gear please? Rose? Who is that?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Raiden: ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Flashback Rose: Jack, do you remember the day we met?
*piano*


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2009)

why is this thread so active? I don't see any new MG games coming out.

lol


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> why is this thread so active? I don't see any new MG games coming out.
> 
> lol



Cuz God told us to post here. 



Gray Fox said:


> Raiden: ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Flashback Rose: Jack, do you remember the day we met?
> *piano*



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAR Kamina (Mar 26, 2009)

Kojima  God said that he will announce kojipro's next game at E3


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

I am waiting for God to tell me what game to play next.


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Kususonofabitch
> 
> read Shoko's Reaction



I lol'd


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2009)

Shoko owned  

and Gay fox your set = Canon


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

oh god.. dun turn this into a fail thread.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2009)

Its canon though


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> oh god.. dun turn this into a fail thread.



I agree with this.

I know we are trolling Ita, and that is a great and noble cause, but Rose is simply going too far.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Canon? Rose is a nanomachine generated whore. Thats canon. 

Thank you Medicine Man.  Now lets all un-troll me and talk about Raiden.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> oh god.. dun turn this into a fail thread.



We're actually trying to regain the threads former glory by tempting you to leave


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2009)

Talking about Raiden would be trolling me  

Big boss plox


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> We're actually trying to regain the threads former glory by tempting you to leave


I am the soul of this thread. IN FACT.. I should own this thread.  
 Without me... this thread would be on page 10. .. 




Vault said:


> Talking about Raiden would be trolling me
> Big boss plox


But Raiden is awesome jawesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Without you, this thread would have had 100-150 pages of QUALITY, not 209 of shit


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Without you, this thread would have had 100-150 pages of QUALITY, not 209 of shit



Shoko envy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Keep telling yourself that 

But guys, what's that in my sig?


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Without you, this thread would have had 100-150 pages of QUALITY, not 209 of shit



I actually lol'd.

I miss that Birkin guy He was awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

I hate your sig. Burn it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I actually lol'd.
> 
> I miss that Birkin guy He was awesome.



Who was he? Never seen him.


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2009)

You knew Birkin Memos :rofl didnt know


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Who was he? Never seen him.





Vault said:


> You knew Birkin Memos :rofl didnt know



Reported for off topic.


----------



## Memos (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Who was he? Never seen him.


Some loser troll who got permed


Vault said:


> You knew Birkin Memos :rofl didnt know


 We met recently actually.


ItaShoko said:


> Reported for off topic.


Reported for being a snitch


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2009)

He was cool, lol i remember what he got for Christmas 2 yrs ago 

lol HDMI cables  

--



Also kids should drink their regain


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

^ My favorite part of that commercial is when he goes young snake after he drinks it. I wish we have an English version of that. I wanna hear David Hayter's voice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Kojima is done


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Kojima is done



You were watching God fap'n too?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

More like reading minute updates


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm...  Imma disable sigs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 26, 2009)

Concession accepted


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Now that the trolling has stop. Lets talk about Raiden.


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anyone here played the SCENE expansion yet?

Ita, your avatar is awesome.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

Ita fangasm coming in 3...2...


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2009)

Im sure its going to the port60 as well


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Im sure its going to the port60 as well



It's certainly possible. I don't think they will go as crazy on this game as they did with MSG4.

I wouldn't mind though. As long as they make as much money as possible and have an incentive to carry on the series.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2009)

So you rather have a nerfed MGS 5  then whats the point, isnt the whole point of making sequels is for them to be better than its predecessors ?


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> So you rather have a nerfed MGS 5  then whats the point, isnt the whole point of making sequels is for them to be better than its predecessors ?



That's not what I meant.

MGS4 was the end of the MGS series. It was the finale to the series and thus it had to be amazing in every aspect.

this new possible Raiden game probably isn't MGS5. They won't nerf it, but they won't spend as much money, time or effort with it.

BTW, the whole point of sequels is to carry on the story. The improvement in graphics, sound and whatever else is mostly better because of tech improvements.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2009)

Its probably Raiden going back in time and fighting Nazi ninjas


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its probably Raiden going back in time and fighting Nazi ninjas



Zombie Nazi ninjas


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2009)

Knowing Kojima its gonna be a hack and slash :rofl

Kojima can fuck around like that and still sell


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

MGS is ruined.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Has anyone here played the SCENE expansion yet?
> Ita, your avatar is awesome.


Spring Break for me is this coming week. I am gonna DL it.. and play the shit out of it... if you know what I mean. *FAP FAP FAP *

_** FAP FAP FAP **_
Do. Want. Raiden. 

I hope Rose dies. 



Vault said:


> Its probably Raiden going back in time and fighting Nazi ninjas


Metal Gear Evil? It's gonna happen.


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Knowing Kojima its gonna be a hack and slash :rofl
> 
> Kojima can fuck around like that and still sell


Remember that dream mini-game in MGS3?

It's gonna happen


Gray Fox said:


> MGS is ruined.


And you ruined it.


ItaShoko said:


> Spring Break for me is this coming week. I am gonna DL it.. and play the shit out of it... if you know what I mean. *FAP FAP FAP *
> 
> _** FAP FAP FAP **_
> Do. Want. Raiden.
> ...



Oh lord So much fapping

I hope they do a similar thing with Raiden and Rose as they did with Snake and The Boss where you actually had to pull the final trigger.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Oh lord So much fapping
> 
> I hope they do a similar thing with Raiden and Rose as they did with Snake and The Boss where you actually had to pull the final trigger.


OMG! RAIDEN! 

Raiden killing Rose will make my boner become harder then trigonometry.

Hack and Slash? Who cares... I'll do anything for Raiden.


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> OMG! RAIDEN!
> 
> Raiden killing Rose will *make my boner become harder then trigonometry.*
> 
> Hack and Slash? Who cares... I'll do anything for Raiden.



Oh lord



Wow.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

For the win?  

It's the truth.


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> For the win?
> 
> It's the truth.



You're.....

I don't know what to say about you


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

I've reported this thread.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You're.....
> I don't know what to say about you


 ...  



Gray Fox said:


> I've reported this thread.


Reported for reporting.


----------



## Vai (Mar 27, 2009)

oh my, this thread is beautifull


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> oh my, this thread is beautifull





Now it's fabulous.


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

We should all report each other, get this thread locked and then move onto the RE5 thread, get that shut that down, and eventually we will shut down the whole of NF


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmm.... maybe so. Metal Gear Evil.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh.. here's more Fabulous.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 27, 2009)

I just wonder if the 360 version gonna have a change disk joke .


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I just wonder if the 360 version gonna have a change disk joke .



Noob.. the joke was about MGS1 not 360.


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Noob.. the joke was about MGS1 not 360.



You r teh n00b. He is talking about MGS5


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You r teh n00b. He is talking about MGS5



Fuck did I just get trolled?


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Fuck did I just get trolled?



No, you failed. You got n00bed when trying to n00b someone


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, you failed. You got n00bed when trying to n00b someone



That's even worst than getting trolled.


----------



## Vai (Mar 27, 2009)

What's a change a disc joke ?




Kusuriuri said:


> We should all report each other, get this thread locked and then move onto the RE5 thread, get that shut that down, and eventually we will shut down the whole of NF



Not there , find another thread for me


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You r teh n00b. He is talking about MGS5



n00b

everybody knows MGS5 will be Triple exclusive. you all suck

and shoko disgusts me once again.

oh is that some epic win in my sig?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Picture related.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

You think you can rival my sword skills?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

You've got nothing on me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

A female has nothing on a male. Spouting bullshit posts just to get some pathetic attention is weak, and laughable.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> A female has nothing on a male. Spouting bullshit posts just to get some pathetic attention is weak, and laughable.



God disagrees. 

[YOUTUBE]gK-CKDTWwOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

that gay fox is just going to post a video of Snake killing The Boss


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 27, 2009)

not to mention Sniper Wolf


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Gay fox ain't got shit on me.  I think I won the internet for today.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

Nah, you can't win anything. Your posts are just annoying to look at, and that's a fact.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

But you're reading it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, because I'm gonna prove you wrong, in any statement. But this is kinda hard due to the blind fangirlism. Nice picture though, I'll give you that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Yes, because I'm gonna prove you wrong, in any statement. But this is kinda hard due to the* blind fangirlism*. Nice picture though, I'll give you that.



Takes one to know one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

Exactly, but I don't portray it in every post.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

Why so serious? Butthurt?


----------



## Memos (Mar 27, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Why so serious? Butthurt?



I didn't know what that was in response to, but I lol'd so hard


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh God please tell me you didn't use the why so serious phrase


----------



## The Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

I did. Sue me.


----------



## Nekolyte (Mar 27, 2009)

omg a Metal Gear Thread!  My brother used to play this!!!
There was a guy with white  hair who was really hot!


----------



## Even (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you're talking about Raiden 

Nice sig, Fox


----------



## Id (Mar 28, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> omg a Metal Gear Thread!  My brother used to play this!!!
> There was a guy with white  hair who was really hot!



Leave this thread NAO!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> omg a Metal Gear Thread!  My brother used to play this!!!
> There was a guy with white  hair who was really hot!



Campbell? You can have him.


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2009)

Another Raiden fangirl


----------



## Memos (Mar 28, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Campbell? You can have him.



She meant Raiden. You n00b


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2009)

Raiden is mine...


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, Raiden is Rose's


----------



## Memos (Mar 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Actually, Raiden is Rose's



That HAD to hurt Ita


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 28, 2009)

I love you Jack.


----------



## Memos (Mar 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I love you Jack.



My name isn't Jack, but I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 28, 2009)

You guys are gay.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 28, 2009)

dumbass kusutard

Rose: I love you Jack


----------



## Id (Mar 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Actually, Raiden is Rose's



And possibly Volgin,


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 28, 2009)

Raiden isn't in MGS3 

You're thinking of Raikov.


----------



## Id (Mar 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Raiden isn't in MGS3
> 
> You're thinking of Raikov.



Punk that?s why I said possibly. Because if Raiden was in MGS3, guess who he would belong to.


----------



## Vai (Mar 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> My name isn't Jack, but I appreciate the sentiment.





Gray Fox said:


> dumbass kusutard
> 
> Rose: I love you Jack


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey gais... whats going on in this thread? I love MGS.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 29, 2009)

^ Don't we all?


----------



## Id (Mar 29, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Hey gais... whats going on in this thread? I love MGS.


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Raiden isn't in MGS3
> 
> You're thinking of Raikov.



He did try to go back into the past and kill Big Boss though, leading him to be abused by Volgin


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2009)

Even is mentioning pure canon


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> ^ Don't we all?


Hey _Nice_ sig. 



Even said:


> He did try to go back into the past and kill Big Boss though, leading him to be abused by Volgin



You have a point.


----------



## Vai (Mar 29, 2009)

Even said:


> He did try to go back into the past and kill Big Boss though, leading him to be abused by Volgin



That scene is hilarious.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey just how can you delete your Konami ID?

I just deleted my eMail-Acc. and forgot my Game ID AND password.

Don´t hate my guts and yeah ... I know I fail


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ZFA4me4iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ZFA4me4iw[/YOUTUBE]





So fucking epic

Kojima=WIN!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Kojima just won the entire universe.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ZFA4me4iw[/YOUTUBE]



This shit is so cash! I fucking LOL'd!!


----------



## Vai (Mar 30, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Kojima just won the entire universe.




... again.

awesome


----------



## Memos (Mar 30, 2009)

Kojima>>>>Miyamoto


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Kojima>>>>Miyamoto



No shit son!~ GODJIMA!!!!


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

Did everyone see how Cliffy B from Gears got kicked?


----------



## Memos (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> Did everyone see how Cliffy B from Gears got kicked?



No. What happened?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No. What happened?



The white dude who got kicked. Thats him.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2009)

Hahaha  Kojima is godly


----------



## Even (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ZFA4me4iw[/YOUTUBE]



 That was unbe-fucking-lieveable 

Kojima > all


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

I love Godjima.  I'm so happy.. I want to give out reps.


----------



## Vai (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> I love Godjima.  I'm so happy.. I want to give out reps.



lol , shoko's reps with images. 

Godjima


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Fucking 24hr limit.


----------



## Memos (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, I thought that guy was some normal dude. lol, Cliffy.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah they got Kojima and Cliffy B. to appear. 

This undeniable proof that MGS>Gears


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

MGS >>           All


----------



## Vai (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> This undeniable proof that MGS>Gears



 


Who's cliffy B ?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

MG >> All

.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Who's cliffy B ?



Cliffy B is the head game designer to the Gears of War Franchise.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Is his name really Cliffy b? Cuz... that's a gay name.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Cliff Bezlinski or something.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok guys talk about guys with big frames but small heads elsewhere this be MGS thread. 

Who here finished the MGS1 dream snake was having ? :ho


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Is his name really Cliffy b? Cuz... that's a gay name.



Is your real name Ita Shoko?............:amazed


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Cliff Bezlinski or something.


Oh I see.. that's not so gay then. 



Vault said:


> Ok guys talk about guys with big frames but small heads elsewhere this be MGS thread.
> 
> Who here finished the MGS1 dream snake was having ? :ho


I did.. :ho 



Id said:


> Is your real name Ita Shoko?............:amazed


Yes.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ok guys talk about guys with big frames but small heads elsewhere this be MGS thread.
> 
> Who here finished the MGS1 dream snake was having ? :ho



I couldn't live with myself if I failed that dream.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4: GEARS of the Patriots 

I lol'd hard that they expanded on the whole Miyamoto thing they did at that exact same spot a few years back.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yes.



I feel sorry for you.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> I feel sorry for you.



That's ok.  ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't like it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Shoko's real name is See


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> That's ok.  ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) don't like it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

awww.. whats the matter? Butthurt much?


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> awww.. whats the matter? Butthurt much?



 not nearly as much as Raiden.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> not nearly as much as Raiden.



Godjima redeemed him in MGS4.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Godjima redeemed him in MGS4.



So you wet yourself in the idea of him getting butsmex, making him gay


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> So you wet yourself in the idea of him getting butsmex, making him gay



Exactori.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Exactori.



Concession accepted:ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> Concession accepted:ho


For a min there I though you were a chick.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> For a min there I though you were a chick.



Careful I am vary Macho.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> Careful I am vary Macho.



Which one is you?


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Which one is you?



Middle finger in the air.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please dun ruin my fun time with ID Gay Fox. 



Id said:


> Middle finger in the air.


You look as angry as you sound.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Id is mine. We go way back


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

You can have him. I just want him for one night.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, HEY!

First of all, Id hands out butt rape on COD 4, and soon to be COD 4 .2

Secondly I need to shower, shave, and head out to work.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Come back to me *ID*.  I will make you feel like cash.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

Id said:


> Hey, HEY!
> 
> First of all, Id hands out butt rape on COD 4, and soon to be COD 4 .2
> 
> Secondly I need to shower, shave, and head out to work.



Is that game region locked. I'd get the game just to rape you


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

im better than you all 

except maybe shoko


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im better than you all
> 
> except maybe shoko



I like where this is going.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

hawt gamer chicks > all


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> hawt gamer chicks > all



Only the best fans for Raiden.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

I know

thats why I like raiden


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Another hot Raiden Fan. I would go gay for her. 

* FAP FAP FAP *


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmph.

Fuck Raiden in his already destroyed anus


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hmph.
> 
> Fuck Raiden in his already destroyed anus



You should rike Raiden too. Chicks will rike you moar.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2009)

But I have a whole plate to work with, why would I solely work on just a half of the plate?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

Id hit it with my penis


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But I have a whole plate to work with, why would I solely work on just a half of the plate?



Yeah.. whole plate of menz.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Id hit it with my penis


You too.... _immortal_. 



:ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> You too.... _immortal_.
> 
> 
> 
> :ho



:ho I don't get the immortal part


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> :ho I don't get the immortal part



Vamp and Raiden fight... He asked Raiden... "You too... immortal?"

 blah blah blah.. Raiden replies, "No, I just love Shoko."


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

this means I must replay MGS4 again

fuck RE5 and SH:homecoming

here I come old whiny snake and sexy awesome raiden


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Yeah.. whole plate of menz.



Nah, they only take up half, as I'm very very picky.

Lady-men are the only things I dine on, under za moon


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 30, 2009)

lady men

you like chicks with dicks eh?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 30, 2009)

No, not futa.

Skinny men in skirts who look less like muscle-men and more like yaoi-bait


----------



## Memos (Mar 30, 2009)

WTF has mah MGS4 thread turned into?


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Is that game region locked. I'd get the game just to rape you



Yeah I think so. 

US gamer here. Unless you could use the EU to bypass region lock. 



ItaShoko said:


> You look as angry as you sound.



I had a macho moment. 



Gray Fox said:


> Id is mine. We go way back


Who are you again?


ItaShoko said:


> Come back to me *ID*.  I will make you feel like cash.


Id is not someone that can handled and slipped in-between deals. I am MF?N primal urges personified. 

Word


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh *ID*! You are so gangsta!~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

Pfff id is a pussy


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 31, 2009)

Id said:


> US gamer here. Unless you could use the EU to bypass region lock.


I know, we went over this with Metal Gear Online back in June.


> Who are you again?



Don't say you've forgotten your trusted general in the war against the Blender, Demon of Elru?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Pfff id is a pussy



But I like guys who a pussys..  


Raiden was one... was.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

I can be anything you want baby :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Then go get yourself cyborg up.. :ho


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

*climbs into cyborg suit*


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

*Even*..  Bleach your hair white to? :ho


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Even*..  Bleach your hair white to? :ho



I'm already blond, but maybe


----------



## Vai (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> *Even*..  Bleach your hair white to? :ho



lol, son of sparda


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

Talking about Dante, are we? I think that's a different game


----------



## Vai (Mar 31, 2009)

Even said:


> Talking about Dante, are we? I think that's a different game



Oh, I apologize 

white-haired people remind me of those wicked sons of sparda


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> lol, son of sparda



Reported for wrong thread. 


I am soOOooOOOoOoOo awesome.


----------



## Vai (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Reported for wrong thread.
> 
> 
> I am soOOooOOOoOoOo awesome.



*Negs for reporting


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Even said:


> I'm already blond, but maybe


Do eet. 




Vaipah said:


> *Negs for reporting


Touche. :ho


----------



## Vai (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Touche. :ho



Don't touche me


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bleaches hair and buys samurai sword* Happy now, Shoko loco?


----------



## Vai (Mar 31, 2009)

Even said:


> *Bleaches hair and buys samurai sword* Happy now, Shoko loco?



Vergil  ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Don't touche me


:ho Touche!!!!!! 



Even said:


> *Bleaches hair and buys samurai sword* Happy now, Shoko loco?


 PIC NAO!~ 



Vaipah said:


> Vergil  ?


Wrong fandom.


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Pfff id is a pussy


Pfft, you can have ItaShoko. Talk about heavy mileage. 

Your dirty, dirty little girl you


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Why must you deny my love for you *ID*....


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Why must you deny my love for you *ID*....



Because I have had better, now fetch me sandwich.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Why must you deny my love for you *ID*....



love me instead iwould turn raiden for you

It would make me even more awesome


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Id said:


> Because I have had better, now fetch me sandwich.



Sure sweety, I'll be a nice chick and do what chicks should do. I'll fetch you a sandwich. pek 

*Spoiler*: __ 




After you suck my cock.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> love me instead iwould turn raiden for you
> It would make me even more awesome



Turn into Raiden for me?  Just like a transformer truck?


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Sure sweety, I'll be a nice chick and do what chicks should do. I'll fetch you a sandwich. pek
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*RAGE*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

I would have a awesome transformation sound :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Id said:


> *RAGE*


COCK GOES WHERE?



Vegitto-kun said:


> I would have a awesome transformation sound :ho


* turns on transformer theme *

Vegitto! Raiden in disguise! :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

nobody would expect that! :ho


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> nobody would expect that! :ho



Yes. Lets go swim in a bath of cheese burgers.


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> COCK GOES WHERE?
> 
> 
> * turns on transformer theme *


Careful, you might find yourself dickless with your holes pluged. Crap you’d enjoy that.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Id said:


> Careful, you might find yourself dickless with your holes pluged. Crap you?d enjoy that.


If only I had a dick to begin with... then maybe. Who knows.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2009)

I demand proof of said lack of penis :ho


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> If only I had a dick to begin with... then maybe. Who knows.



Then I'll cut of Raiden, its not like the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I demand proof of said lack of penis :ho


Yeah.. there's nothing there. 


*Spoiler*: __ 














Id said:


> Then I'll cut of Raiden, its not like the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs it.


 Take that back.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 31, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Take that back.



Nah, Raiden and Rose already have a kid


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Nah, Raiden and Rose already have a kid



BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 31, 2009)

I miss Emma


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2009)

Metal gear Campbell  

Kojima is a genius  

Ita you got trolled :ho


----------



## Even (Apr 1, 2009)

hahahaha, that was too awesome for words 

Kojima is a GOD amongst men


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2009)

I shall check this win out when I get home.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 1, 2009)

DO IT NAO

Let's just say Raiden dies


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2009)

No.. work come first.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 1, 2009)

MY POOR RAIDEN!!!! 

He''s he's... ba.. b b b b.. ba.. BALD!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

OWNED BITCH


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

at Ita's name change.

This just proves that Ita>>>>Gray Fox. Even the avatar is better.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> OWNED BITCH


Wait.. Raiden or you? 





Kusuriuri said:


> at Ita's name change.
> 
> This just proves that Ita>>>>Gray Fox. Even the avatar is better.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

This isn't the final result. It was supposed to be a gif, but it's coming. And besides, I'm awaiting an EPIC SIG

Shoko lost either way :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Who is Shoko? There is only Godjima.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

You're a female
God is a male

DOES NOT MAKE SENSE


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima envy.  It's ok... I get that a lot.


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

I rike Godjima.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Gojima rikes you to.


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

I know


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You're a female
> God is a male
> 
> DOES NOT MAKE SENSE



God transcends race, colour, species and sex:ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I know


 Now suck it for me. Suck it good. 



Kusuriuri said:


> God transcends race, colour, species and sex:ho


Once again.. Gay Fox get's treated.


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Now suck it for me. Suck it good.


Oh lord

So so wrong



> Once again.. Gay Fox get's treated.



U rike eet?:ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

I rike eet. I rike everything. :ho  .. even the sucking.


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I rike eet. I rike everything. :ho  .. *even the sucking*.


Now it makes sense why you like Gray Fox.

I wonder when the last time any of us played a MGS game was


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox like to get hurt. 

Last time I played any MGS game..  Next weekend.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

You won't be able to tear me down


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

I created you.. how could I not?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

I am the man who surpasses God.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

You're dead.


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

...and Gray Fox was dead....


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

.


Gojima Gojima Going to California..


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox's ideals lives on through Snake.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

To late buddy, 6 months past since MGS4 came out. Snake is dead too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Snake will never die


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> To late buddy, 6 months past since MGS4 came out. Snake is dead too.



6?...where do you live? We've all had it for about 10 months now


----------



## Even (Apr 2, 2009)

I rike Godjima 

Why does that name remind me of Godzilla?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> 6?...where do you live? We've all had it for about 10 months now


I meant it as more than 6 months has passed.  I got my LE copy first day it came out. :ho




Even said:


> I rike Godjima
> 
> Why does that name remind me of Godzilla?


Cuz it;s awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought MGS4 twice :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Snake will never die



His spirit will live on.. in Godjima. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I bought MGS4 twice :ho



Why twice the win? :ho


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Who is Shoko? There is only Godjima.



Jesus women, how many blunts do you smoke a day?


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

This thread contains dangerous amounts of Kojima.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Why twice the win? :ho



LE was shipped late. Needed the game on release :ho


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

There will be no sucking 



Kusuriuri said:


> Now it makes sense why you like Gray Fox.
> 
> I wonder when the last time any of us played a MGS game was



Well, I was re-re-re-re-re-re-re-replaying MGS3 two weeks ago and I gave my controller to a girl during the stairs part... she didn't mind, she even played for a while after it 


I rike her a lot


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Jesus women, how many blunts do you smoke a day?


Growing a penis as I type this. 



Gray Fox said:


> LE was shipped late. Needed the game on release :ho


Nice... very nice. :ho 



Vaipah said:


> There will be no sucking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suck it you win. 

I bet she's a trap.


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I bet she's a trap.




Ah what ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Ah what ?



A trap card.   She's gonna pull her gun out.


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> A trap card.   She's gonna pull her gun out.



I don't understand this expressions


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

She has something between her legs that isn't inwards


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Listen to Gay Fox.. he knows what he's talking about..... for once. :ho


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Growing a penis as I type this.



Your confused, your clit will never be a penis, never!


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

WHAT ? 


I would have felt it by now


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Your confused, your clit will never be a penis, never!


... but Einstein! Clits dun play video games.... they belong in the kitchen.  

* Brings back suppressed childhood memories *  



Vaipah said:


> WHAT ?
> I would have felt it by now


It could be tucked in.


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ... but Einstein! Clits dun play video games.... they belong in the kitchen.
> 
> * Brings back suppressed childhood memories *


k" 
Women go fet me a samich!


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> It could be tucked in.





you could stop it now  she's an atractive young lady 


... and she doesn't have a penis.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Id said:


> k"
> Women go fet me a samich!



I said after you suck my cock. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> you could stop it now  she's an atractive young lady
> ... and she doesn't have a penis.


Show her Raiden.


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Show her Raiden.



I showed her Big Boss and the Boss 


And no, thats not what I call my private parts


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> you could stop it now  she's an atractive young lady
> 
> 
> ... and she doesn't have a penis.



Don't get too serious..


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I said after you suck my cock. :ho



You mean lick your clit?


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Don't get too serious..



On this thread? It's impossible to be serious


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I showed her Big Boss and the Boss
> And no, thats not what I call my private parts


MMmM.. Big Boss .. so manly. 

I bet she's probably playing it to impress you.  



Id said:


> You mean lick your clit?


Go make me a sandwich man.


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> MMmM.. Big Boss .. so manly.
> 
> I bet she's probably playing it to impress you.



I'm sure I'm the one showing my badass awesome skills.


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Go make me a sandwich man.



Oh hell nah, dont you talk back to me women.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I'm sure I'm the one showing my badass awesome skills.


Hmmm.. sure. 




Id said:


> Oh hell nah, dont you talk back to me women.


Say that again.


----------



## Vai (Apr 2, 2009)

the boss is not pleased


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Hmmm.. sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Say that again.



Juz aint teh Boss. You Gaiden womenly avatar.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> On this thread? It's impossible to be serious


With your girl.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> She has something between her legs that isn't inwards



A...Metal Gear Ray?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, most likely


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Id said:


> Juz aint teh Boss. You Gaiden womenly avatar.


 This is the face of god. 




Goofy Titan said:


> A...Metal Gear Ray?


I lol'd.


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> This is the face of god.
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd.



I fear not God that shoots blanks.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Id said:


> I fear not God that shoots blanks.


You better swallow that shit.. or it's going in your eye.


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You better swallow that shit.. or it's going in your eye.



News flash you don't swallow blanks, your dirty dirty little girl. Just dirty.


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Wait....is Godjima a girl?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

^ No one miss E.E.... Otacon. 



Id said:


> News flash you don't swallow blanks, your dirty dirty little girl. Just dirty.


Just give in to your manhood and accept it. 



Kusuriuri said:


> Wait....is Godjima a girl?


You mean you didn't know?


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ No one miss E.E.... Otacon.
> 
> Just give in to your manhood and accept it.
> 
> You mean you didn't know?



I was joking

I would be worried about my crush on you if I didn't know you were a girl.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 2, 2009)

But E.E. is Wincest


----------



## Id (Apr 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ No one miss E.E.... Otacon.
> 
> 
> Just give in to your manhood and accept it.



I am manhood personified. El mas chingon, El mas Macho - Id


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Apr 3, 2009)

Invading shoko's fandom :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was joking
> 
> I would be worried about my crush on you if I didn't know you were a girl.


Im sure you were. 
I'm a trap. 



Pringer Lagann said:


> But E.E. is Wincest


Wincest? .. no. 



Id said:


> I am manhood personified. El mas chingon, El mas Macho - Id


Share you manhood. :ho



.:WokeN:. said:


> Invading shoko's fandom :ho


WOKEN!! ZOMFG!!!! ASJHKSHLAJSPAPSSB!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 3, 2009)

my set > universe


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2009)

Unfortunately Shoko's set stomps yours


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 3, 2009)

Fortunately it does not.


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2009)

Her siggy < Yours

But she stomps with the Ava and makes up with high quality stock


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 3, 2009)

Godjima sneaking cannot be beat.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 3, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Wincest? .. no.



You know you like it, don't deny it unless you want Naomi thrown in as well


----------



## Severnaruto (Apr 4, 2009)

I saw that there were 4444 posts in this thread...  felt the need to make it 4445.


----------



## Even (Apr 4, 2009)

Too bad you made it 4446 instead then


----------



## Vai (Apr 5, 2009)

4448


----------



## Memos (Apr 5, 2009)

wtf?


----------



## Vai (Apr 5, 2009)

I dunno.


----------



## Memos (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks kinda cool. I may use it from now on


----------



## Vai (Apr 5, 2009)

It is... fascinating.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats this? Gay Fox's set is beating mine?


----------



## Vai (Apr 5, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Whats this? Gay Fox's set is beating mine?





no wai.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> no wai.



That's what I though.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 5, 2009)

Look what I got guys. pek



About 3 to 4 foot of win.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

i didnt know mgs4 had it's own thread.
played it loved it. on my first round i got eagle emble. second time i'll play it for big boss emblem. 
the whole time i had this saving problem, no matter where i saved it, it always brought me back to the beginning of autosaving place.
overall great game.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 6, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Look what I got guys. pek
> 
> 
> 
> About 3 to 4 foot of win.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 6, 2009)

Using my avatar to state a point :3


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i didnt know mgs4 had it's own thread.
> played it loved it. on my first round i got eagle emble. second time i'll play it for big boss emblem.
> the whole time i had this saving problem, no matter where i saved it, it always brought me back to the beginning of autosaving place.
> overall great game.


I though that's what it's supposed to do. 





Gray Fox said:


> Using my avatar to state a point :3


It's pretty awesome I have to say.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 6, 2009)

My sig is also awesome innit?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2009)

Eh... I dunno about the sig.. I'll make it win for you. Gimme a sec.


----------



## Vai (Apr 6, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> i didnt know mgs4 had it's own thread.
> played it loved it. on my first round i got eagle emble. second time i'll play it for big boss emblem.
> the whole time i had this saving problem, no matter where i saved it, it always brought me back to the beginning of autosaving place.
> overall great game.



Its always like that on every metal gear. 

didn't you knew ?





Godjima said:


> Look what I got guys. pek
> 
> 
> 
> About 3 to 4 foot of win.



Awesome :amazed


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

nope, my first time to play mg series.


edit: quetion?
i cleared the game once on normal mode and now started to play again from the very beginning. is there any way that i could start with the weapons i had when i beat it (like mentis doll, rail gun and face camos, etc)???


----------



## Vai (Apr 6, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> nope, my first time to play mg series.







Mat?icha said:


> edit: quetion?
> i cleared the game once on normal mode and now started to play again from the very beginning. is there any way that i could start with the weapons i had when i beat it (like mentis doll, rail gun and face camos, etc)???



I dunno about that, I never restarted the game again, cuz I don't have it


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> nope, my first time to play mg series.
> 
> 
> edit: quetion?
> i cleared the game once on normal mode and now started to play again from the very beginning. is there any way that i could start with the weapons i had when i beat it (like mentis doll, rail gun and face camos, etc)???



You'll have them when you meet the Mk.II


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You'll have them when you meet the Mk.II


 
well mk.ll doesnt have them at all. 
actually i started new game, should have started from the first mission of saved game (first round)?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes               .


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

What Gray Fox said.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

thanx guys.

damn i was on second act already, gotta start again. but it's worth it, i wanna try mantis doll so badly.


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

The Rail Gun is your friend.


----------



## Vai (Apr 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The Rail Gun is your friend.



_Only a fool trusts his life to a weapon._


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

wtf? they're not still there.
shit i started from the very first save. damn.


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> _Only a fool trusts his life to a weapon._



*shoots Vaipah from 200 metres away with a PSG1 sniper rifle*

lol, n00b


----------



## Vai (Apr 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *shoots Vaipah from 200 metres away with a PSG1 sniper rifle*
> 
> lol, n00b



*Deflects*


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> *Deflects*



No, sir.....no you don't....


----------



## Vai (Apr 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, sir.....no you don't....



How do you know ?


----------



## Memos (Apr 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> How do you know ?



I'll allow you to live...for now


----------



## Vai (Apr 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'll allow you to live...for now



Allow ? 


Good


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2009)

i got it now, i loaded the very last saved checkpoint (end epiloge), now i got them all


----------



## The Boss (Apr 6, 2009)

Stealth camo for the win.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> _Only a fool trusts his life to a weapon._



Quote by awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, said awesome is now a old, cold, bloody smear on the floor.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 6, 2009)

And this old, cold, bloody smear on the floor nailed Cassandra Cain right where she deserved it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Seriously guys, how does Raiden's cyborg penis works? I can't fap correctly until I know.


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Seriously guys, how does Raiden's cyborg penis works? I can't fap correctly until I know.



Why bother? you dont have a penis to fap to


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> Why bother? you dont have a penis to fap to



Im growing one. So.. while Im waiting.. im getting it ready.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Seriously guys, how does Raiden's cyborg penis works? I can't fap correctly until I know.


 
wtf? 
+reps


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Unfortunately, said awesome is now a old, cold, bloody smear on the floor.







Mat®icha said:


> wtf?
> +reps



So that's how she gets reps.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> And this old, cold, bloody smear on the floor nailed Cassandra Cain right where she deserved it.



*FISSION MAILED.*


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 7, 2009)

Your face is Fission Mailed.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Laugh and grow fat!


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

_Zero: Snake, listen to yourself. This is a mission. It's not a game._




Not even Zero knew, Godjima is so awesome


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes I love Godjima.

Im listening to win soundtrack and is in the mood for some Metal gear. Lets discuss.


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

FF>>>>>MGS


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 7, 2009)

Your face Kusu.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

FF?? Fucking Fail?


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

You lot fail so hard with your movie-game.

lol, Kojima.


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2009)

Memos im disappointed


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> Memos im disappointed



Not as disappointed as I was in MGS4


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ 

Took me a lot to find out that FF was final fantasy.


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2009)

Memos you are such a troll :rofl 

I remember you fapping to MGS4 when it was released  you where like a 5 year old who just got his first bike 

Vaipah  i have great hopes for you, dont fail me


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ^^
> 
> Took me a lot to find out that FF was final fantasy.


Join the dork side, Vaipah. Leave these cool kids behind and become a FF nerd


Vault said:


> Memos you are such a troll :rofl
> 
> I remember you fapping to MGS4 when it was released  you where like a 5 year old who just got his first bike
> 
> Vaipah  i have great hopes for you, dont fail me


So you can understand the level of disappointment. All that fapping was for nothing


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You lot fail so hard with your movie-game.
> 
> lol, Kojima.





Enjoy your red.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> Vaipah  i have great hopes for you, dont fail me



Never 

Sweet ass sig Vault 



Kusuriuri said:


> Join the dork side, Vaipah. Leave these cool kids behind and become a FF nerd



I'm already a FF dork, just not FF7


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2009)

You are an awesome 09  never thought i would see those  

That why i have hopes 

And thank you 

And Memos that does make sense all that fapping only to get disappointed  not a good look

Mgs was farrrrrrrrrrrrr from a disappointment though, i still fap to it once in awhile


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

You are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) * Vault*. You need to be a pimp like me.  I always fap to MGS.. no matter what time it is.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

09 


I worship the MGS saga


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 7, 2009)

The Metal Gear Series Started with Big Boss and The Metal Gear Series Ended
with Big Boss. Can anyone among you say, that Big Boss is not The Legendary
Immortal Soldier created by Kojima.

pek


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Metal Gear Series Started with Big Boss and The Metal Gear Series Ended
> with Big Boss. Can anyone among you say, that Big Boss is not The Legendary
> Immortal Soldier created by Kojima.
> 
> pek


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Metal Gear Series Started with Big Boss and The Metal Gear Series Ended
> with Big Boss. Can anyone among you say, that Big Boss is not The Legendary
> Immortal Soldier created by Kojima.
> 
> pek



Such fucking epic truth 

Its over, all those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who dont say Big boss >>>>> all 

Jump off a bridge now  



Godjima said:


> You are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) * Vault*. You need to be a pimp like me.  I always fap to MGS.. no matter what time it is.



Pfft you only fap to Raiden when i fap i fap to the whole of the MGSverse


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> Pfft you only fap to Raiden when i fap i fap to the whole of the MGSverse





That is an understatement. Fuck you.. hard in the ass. I fap so hard to MGSverse daily.. you don't even know... wait.. everyone but Rose and Vamp... maybe Otacon too.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 7, 2009)

Say Hi to The Sons of Boo

  
  
  		:amazed


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2009)

I fapped so hard that i no longer produce semen  now fuck you and gtfo


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 7, 2009)

:S


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 7, 2009)

Actually, it all started with Gray Fox


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 7, 2009)

I've heard that the Next Metal Gear Game is Called BooBoo Box


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> I fapped so hard that i no longer produce semen  now fuck you and gtfo


I fapped so hard I committed self rape. 





Gray Fox said:


> Actually, it all started with Gray Fox


NO U!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Apr 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> FF>>>>>MGS



I concur.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I've heard that the Next Metal Gear Game is Called BooBoo Box


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats awesome 

Otacon facepalms


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I concur.




​


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

And people wonder why this place fails


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

So Shoko, gimme an estimate, how many of those gifs do you have?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> FF>>>>>MGS



SMT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> FF


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> SMT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> FF



Whats SMT?


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Apr 7, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> SMT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> FF



Blasphemy!

FF >>>>>>> All


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 7, 2009)

GET OUT NAMELESS


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Whats SMT?



Shin Megami Tensei


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Apr 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> GET OUT NAMELESS



Well...it's true


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) needs to stop gay'n up this place with other fail games.




Kusuriuri said:


> And people wonder why this place fails






Vaipah said:


> So Shoko, gimme an estimate, how many of those gifs do you have?


Too fucking many.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> So that's how she gets reps.


 
no worries, i got plenty.


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2009)

This thread is heading in the wrong direction


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

That Joker gif made me lol so hard


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Itashoko wtf have you done to this thread?

Toss the bitch into the stairs!


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

yes she is


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

*ID*: Get in my pants.


*Vai*: You rike eet dun ju.


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

That's what we FF nerd's do to you MGS losers


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's what we FF nerd's do to you MGS losers



What the shit is going on.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's what we FF nerd's do to you MGS losers



WHAT .. 

DEAR GODJIMA WHAT ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

This thread lacks MGsolido.


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *ID*: Get in my pants.
> 
> 
> *Vai*: You rike eet dun ju.



No you demon whore


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2009)

this is getting out of hand.
any1 knows if there's s possible way to get mgs4 cutscenes in dvd or any video format?
i would love to watch raiden doing his breakdance fight again.


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> this is getting out of hand.
> any1 knows if there's s possible way to get mgs4 cutscenes in dvd or any video format?
> i would love to watch raiden doing his breakdance fight again.



YouTube is your friend

edit: and so are multiple save files.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> No you demon whore


Sorry ID... Imma have to break your heart. I don't dig chicks.


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Sorry ID... Imma have to break your heart. I don't dig chicks.



Good, I cant stand the idea of chick digging me with her growing penor.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> Good, I cant stand the idea of chick digging me with her growing penor.



I guess we can't be together anymore. Lets be friends with benefits.


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I guess we can't be together anymore. Lets be friends with benefits.



I accept you as my near equal.

And when I say near, I mean vastly inferior.


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> I accept you as my near equal.
> 
> And when I say near, I mean vastly superior.



So, she's vastly superior to you?


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> So, she's vastly superior to you?



I have no idea what you speak off.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> I accept you as my near equal.
> And when I say near, I mean vastly inferior.


Dun contradict yourself son. You say I am your equal but vastly inferior so therefor you aren't too good yourself either. 

Just be a good boy and suck it for me.


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Dun contradict yourself son. You say I am your equal but vastly inferior so therefor you aren't too good yourself either.
> 
> Just be a good boy and suck it for me.



But mi vida, mi amor. I love you like a fat kid loves cake.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> But mi vida, mi amor. I love you like a fat kid loves cake.


That's a lot of love. 

Remember our wedding picture.  You look so pretty eating that cake!


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> That's a lot of love.
> 
> Remember our wedding picture.  You look so pretty eating that cake!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aYlG3aFBog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aYlG3aFBog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Id (Apr 7, 2009)

Our unity forms divinity.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

Id said:


> Our unity forms divinity.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been fucking scarred.


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

OMG 


MOMMMYYYYYYY


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2009)

It's ok kids. I'll protect you guys.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 7, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, This thread has been tainted


----------



## Vai (Apr 7, 2009)

Where did Kusu's posts went  ?


----------



## Id (Apr 8, 2009)

What have you done, Shoko...what have you done?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 8, 2009)

AVGN


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 8, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> AVGN


 


excellent review, i cant imagine myself playing that game.


----------



## Vai (Apr 8, 2009)

Not gonna push start, so fuck you


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 8, 2009)

That was such a shitty port


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2009)

cannot.... unsee....


----------



## Vault (Apr 8, 2009)

This thread has gone to shit


----------



## Vai (Apr 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> This thread has gone to shit



be nice, its the first rule of this forum


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2009)

Id said:


> What have you done, Shoko...what have you done?:uwah


I didn't do anything. Shit's canon. 



Pringer Lagann said:


> :LOS AVGN


I chuckle'd. 



Vaipah said:


> Not gonna push start, so fuck you


Sounds like something Kojima would do... I bet he's laughing his ass off about it. 



Vault said:


> This thread has gone to shit


Of course.. I wasn't in here for almost 24 hours.


----------



## Id (Apr 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I didn't do anything. Shit's canon.



You poor thing, drugs have destroyed your brain.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 8, 2009)

Id said:


> You poor thing, drugs have destroyed your brain.



Would you rike me to make you a sammich while Im at it dear?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 9, 2009)

it's realy getting weird here.
anyway, after few attempts i finally got laughing octopus doll, after getting used to her attacks it's really an easy cake to defeat her non-lethally. of course i happened to experience her powerful bitch slaps.
here i come solar gun.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Would you rike me to make you a sammich while Im at it dear?


Awesome sig


Mat?icha said:


> it's realy getting weird here.
> anyway, after few attempts i finally got laughing octopus doll, after getting used to her attacks it's really an easy cake to defeat her non-lethally. of course i happened to experience her powerful bitch slaps.
> here i come solar gun.


I got the solar gun on my last play-through but haven't started a new game to use it yet.


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> be nice, its the first rule of this forum



One person really thought I was being serious here 
while .. responding.. to Vault 


Anyways, here's a random metal gear image :


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 9, 2009)

This topic needs to be re-railed :ho


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> This topic needs to be re-railed :ho



I'm sorry, I don't understand very good english, could you please explain the term re-railed ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> it's realy getting weird here.
> anyway, after few attempts i finally got laughing octopus doll, after getting used to her attacks it's really an easy cake to defeat her non-lethally. of course i happened to experience her powerful bitch slaps.
> here i come solar gun.


GO! GO! GO! The solar gun is fun. 



Kusuriuri said:


> Awesome sig


I see what you did thar. :ho



Vaipah said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand very good english, could you please explain the term re-railed ?


It means he likes it up the ass.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> GO! GO! GO! The solar gun is fun.
> 
> 
> *I see what you did thar. :ho*
> ...



What did I do?


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> It means he likes it up the ass.



Have at you Snake


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What did I do?


Awesome sig..  awesome face.. ..... 



Vaipah said:


> Have at you Snake


Solid Snake? Erect Penis? Same thing?


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Awesome sig..  awesome face.. .....
> 
> 
> Solid Snake? Erect Penis? Same thing?



 I didn't make the connection.

Slow I R!!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't make the connection.
> 
> Slow I R!!



HAVE AT YOU MEDICINE SELLER!


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> HAVE AT YOU MEDICINE SELLER!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Whats that? An eye?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Batman vs. Solid Snake_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkOM0dbEO68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Whats that? An eye?



I should really get you to watch Mononoke


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Batman vs. Solid Snake_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkOM0dbEO68[/YOUTUBE]


I'm so jealous. I wanted to go to that con.  I wanna meet David. His voice is damn sexy. 



Kusuriuri said:


> I should really get you to watch Mononoke


Nah... Im lazzy. I only do Manga and Video games for the most part.


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Awesome sig..  awesome face.. .....
> 
> 
> Solid Snake? Erect Penis? Same thing?



Solid Snake goes where ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Solid Snake goes where ?



I'll volunteer.. Here plz.


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I'll volunteer.. Here plz.



_*sends_


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> _*sends_



 



.... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

..

I found this 



> Does Solid Snake Have...A Solid Snake?
> By Mike Fahey, 3:00 PM on Mon Jun 30 2008, 24,051 views
> 
> The United States is gearing up to elect a new president, gasoline prices are skyrocking, environmentalists are predicting doom for our planet, and on the internet the debate rages on - does Solid Snake have a penis? Binary Fractal has posted a long, rather crude essay explaining why he believes this clone of Big Boss was born without junk, citing photographic evidence, particular storylines, and Snake's relationship problems along the way. For example:
> ...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

^  I remember reading that LONG ASS ESSAY about snake not having a penis. I lol'd so hard.. :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 9, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand very good english, could you please explain the term re-railed ?



This topic has derailed it needs to be re-railed :ho


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> This topic has derailed it needs to be re-railed :ho



With trains  ?

like... metal gears  ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

With penis.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

I like how God's sig is looking at all her posts


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

..... It's awesome.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ..... It's awesome.


​


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

​


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

You should make it a .gif image where the eyes flash different colours


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2009)

Godjima said:


> With penis.



Well, that means no Raiden


----------



## The Boss (Apr 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You should make it a .gif image where the eyes flash different colours


That would be too much win. 



Goofy Titan said:


> Well, that means no Raiden


----------



## Vai (Apr 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> ​





Godjima said:


> ​



​


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> ​


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

You guys come on


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

*Vault*. What would you rike to talk about MGS today?


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Who here hates following that fodder resistance fighter ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah it kinda suck cuz you _HAVE _to follow him.  But it was kinda creepy too cuz if you look back you can see something following you.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

I know about that  

Kojima is sucha cunt


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Who here hates following that fodder resistance fighter ?



Who's he ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> I know about that
> Kojima is sucha cunt


You know what else Kojima did? During the fight with Screaming Mantis... the screen blacked out for 2 seconds and I went.. "Oh KOJIMA!! lol You can't get me with this shit again SUCKA! !" ... and then the Kojima production and Konami logo came on like how it dose in the beginning when the game restarts...  I though the game had restared itself.... I raged .. then 5 sec later the battle came back on.  Kojima keeps trolling me!  



Vaipah said:


> Who's he ?


...


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ...




.... , I didn't play that chapter , the mafia guy ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes.. the dude you have to follow.  It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Vaipah your canon is too weak 

And i know the mantis fight  i got trolled as well 

Kojima productions :rofl or Video 1


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

You mean *H*ideo1? 

... how about that DMC like game in MGS3. I swear.... I though _*I*_ was dreaming..  I got trolled so bad...


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Yes.. the dude you have to follow.  It's a pain in the ass.


The guy from Naruto ? 



Vault said:


> And i know the mantis fight  i got trolled as well
> 
> Kojima productions :rofl or Video 1



I wanted to switch controllers , but I didn't know how 



Godjima said:


> ... how about that DMC like game in MGS3. I swear.... I though _*I*_ was dreaming..  I got trolled so bad...



Even snake thought he was dreaming


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

We were all victims


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> The guy from Naruto ?


I lol'd. 



> I wanted to switch controllers , but I didn't know how


I didn't know how too... since MGS4 was my first PS3 game.  


> Even snake thought he was dreaming


I got trolled so bad...  It wasn't my on my first run.. and I haven't heard about it yet.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Susano said:


> We were all victims





That's why it's Godjima.


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> That's why it's Godjima.



Hello there Godjima.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Hello there Godjima.



Your canon is weak. 

Go play some moar.


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Your canon is weak.
> 
> Go play some moar.



I can't dammit


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Why not? 
You should always be willing and ready to give your life to MGS.


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Why not?
> You should always be willing and ready to give your life to MGS.



for MGS sure, for MGS4 I can't


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

It's shouldn't matter which MGS it is... just do eet.


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Godjima said:


> It's shouldn't matter which MGS it is... just do eet.



No .. NO


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

You are weak. Why are you weak?


----------



## Vai (Apr 10, 2009)

Because I lack hatred


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Pfft thats weak yo


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2009)

Needs more MGS in this thread.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Kojima with Terminator?

Say what?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> I know about that
> 
> Kojima is sucha cunt



never noticed that

Must replay


----------



## The Boss (Apr 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Kojima with Terminator?
> 
> Say what?


Win




Vegitto-kun said:


> never noticed that
> 
> Must replay


Newfag


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 11, 2009)

i just finished my third playthrough and gained solar gun i cant help but laught each time snake charges it
this time i played at big boss hard mode, OMFG why is it so hard? imagine people gaining big boss emblem, extremely hard. i would never do such thing to myself.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2009)

^ try it with raiden's face camo and the suit. 

Well.. I dunno about you guys but I am heading to Federal Hall towards the end of this month.  ... b/c I know what fucking day it is.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, Okay Okay
you will never stop it now

sup?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2009)

Cause I don't want no Robocop
You moving like a Robocop

I missed you Gay Fox.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 12, 2009)

I missed me too.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2009)

So how has the Fox been? Going back to his original self  soon?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 12, 2009)

Came back from Netherlands just a couple of hours ago. 

Highly needed


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope you had fun in the Netherlands.

I need to go play some L4D. 

.. and I love MGS.


----------



## Nekolyte (Apr 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I missed me too.





Godjima said:


> Cause I don't want no Robocop
> You moving like a Robocop
> 
> I missed you Gay Fox.





Godjima said:


> So how has the Fox been? Going back to his original self  soon?





Gray Fox said:


> Came back from Netherlands just a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Highly needed





Godjima said:


> I hope you had fun in the Netherlands.
> 
> I need to go play some L4D.
> 
> .. and I love MGS.



Wow... Are you two a  couple or something!?
 You kinda  sound like Jack and Rose!
It's  cute ~


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> Wow... Are you two a  couple or something!?
> You kinda  sound like Jack and Rose!
> It's  cute ~



Which one is Jack and which one is Rose?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2009)

And who's the Colonel?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> Wow... Are you two a  couple or something!?
> You kinda  sound like Jack and Rose!
> It's  cute ~



Yeah.. I totally have a boner for Gay Fox.


----------



## Nekolyte (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Yeah.. I totally have a boner for Gay Fox.



Ew! I thought you were a chick! hmp!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> Ew! I thought you were a chick! hmp!



No. My boner can become harder than trigonometry. Unlike Gay Fox... who lacks penis.


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> Wow... Are you two a  couple or something!?
> You kinda  sound like Jack and Rose!
> It's  cute ~



 rep 




Comic Book Guy said:


> And who's the Colonel?





new sig btw


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> Ew! I thought you were a chick! hmp!



HAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

This may be the funniest thing i've heard all day


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey* Vai*.  What do you think about my boner?

*Medicine man.*.


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Hey* Vai*.  What do you think about my boner?



You're omnipresent, you tell me


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

In other words I am god? 

Excellent.


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> In other words I am god?
> 
> Excellent.



Well, Godjima is your name 

byakuya


----------



## Nekolyte (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No. My boner can become harder than trigonometry. Unlike Gay Fox... who lacks penis.


oh ok! Gray Fox is  the chick , hmp ok! ^_^


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 13, 2009)

Ultros!


----------



## Nekolyte (Apr 13, 2009)

so like Did anyone ever figure out who that  guy with  white  hair is!?
I think he was in one of the  metal solid games !
or maybe Devil may come... i dont remenber...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

*Vai:* You make me hard. :ho

.. and lol. NewFag alert. Kill it.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> so like Did anyone ever figure out who that  guy with  white  hair is!?
> I think he was in one of the  metal solid games !
> or maybe Devil may come... i dont remenber...



That's Big Boss in a Raiden suit.


----------



## Nekolyte (Apr 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's Big Boss in a Raiden suit.



wow.. I have no idea what that is... *blink blink*
Well I'd love sit here and chat with you really  cool people , who just get to sit here all day and post but!
I gotta go to practice! So  have fun everyone and enjoy your day... of sitting here  posting on the naruto forums..


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Vai:* You make me hard. :ho
> 
> .. and lol. NewFag alert. Kill it.



How hard  ?



Nekolyte said:


> so like Did anyone ever figure out who that  guy with  white  hair is!?
> I think he was in one of the  metal solid games !
> *or maybe Devil may come*... i dont remenber...



That's hilarious


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a great idea. Lets all show off our MGS collection.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I have a great idea. Lets all show off our MGS collection.



No


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No



Cuz you have none? I am iching to show off.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Cuz you have none? I am iching to show off.



I only have 2, 3, 4, Spec Ops. I gave MGS1 to my cousin and he lost it or some shit. I haven't played MGS1 in about 7 years.......actually, does MGS4 count as MGS1?


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

I showed mine a few pages ago, nobody cared


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I showed mine a few pages ago, nobody cared



I cared


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

where is MGS3?


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I cared



you sure ?



Godjima said:


> where is MGS3?



How about.. left?


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> you sure ?


Yeah, but I didn't care enough to tell you I cared.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I showed mine a few pages ago, nobody cared





Godjima said:


> where is MGS3?





Vaipah said:


> How about.. left?



SUCH EPIC FAIL!!!

This is brilliant


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I only have 2, 3, 4, Spec Ops. I gave MGS1 to my cousin and he lost it or some shit. I haven't played MGS1 in about 7 years.......actually, does MGS4 count as MGS1?



no to that question.

i has them all.. and them some.


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yeah, but I didn't care enough to tell you I cared.



MEANIE


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> SUCH EPIC FAIL!!!
> 
> This is brilliant



I meant 4.


----------



## Memos (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I meant 4.



You said 3


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

You think I wouldn't notice Big Boss.


----------



## Vai (Apr 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I meant 4.



I don't have MGS 4


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh yeah... I keep forgetting. You should be sad you dun have MGS4.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You think I wouldn't notice Big Boss.



You didn't


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Oh yeah... I keep forgetting. You should be sad you dun have MGS4.



 

where it is... its just not my house 



that's my 360 and his PS3


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You didn't


take that back. 



Vaipah said:


> where it is... its just not my house


I would have died without a PS3 if I were you. Knowing that I wont be able to play MGS4 whenever I want. 



> that's my 360 and his PS3


You make it sound gay.


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You make it sound gay.



no.... no


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes.            


BTW here is part of my MGS goodies. pek


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> take that back.


No


Vaipah said:


> no.... no


yes...yes, yes, yes


Godjima said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> BTW here is part of my MGS goodies. pek



Awwww....kawaii-DESU!!!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No


Then you must die.  



> Awwww....kawaii-DESU!!


Isn't it?  I knew I had to get it when Konami released it.


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> yes...yes, yes, yes



That's gay 


Who are those girls ? 

why are they wearing those costumes without pants  ?


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Then you must die.
> 
> 
> Isn't it?  I knew I had to get it when Konami released it.



I wish I knew what they were called and they were sold on Amazon

I would add them to my FF3 figures


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Who are those girls ?
> why are they wearing those costumes without pants  ?


They are loli versions of MGS characters.  



Kusuriuri said:


> I wish I knew what they were called and they were sold on Amazon
> I would add them to my FF3 figures


Figumate Sweet Snake


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> They are loli versions of MGS characters.



What's a loli  ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> What's a loli  ?


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh lord....this will not be pretty or have boobs


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

So who likes Johnny? 





I do.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> So who likes Johnny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Akiba but I didn't like that stupid part with him and Meryl at the end of Act 5.

edit: lol at your sig


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Why not? Cuz Meryl made it too obvious that Johnny had a pen0r and Snake didn't?


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Why not? Cuz Meryl made it too obvious that Johnny had a pen0r and Snake didn't?



No, coz it was so cheezy


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No, coz it was so cheezy


I riked eet.  I though it was cute! Ha! I lol'd more than anything else though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2009)

I just hate when noobs call him Akiba 

yeah im looking at you kususonofabitch


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I riked eet.  I though it was cute! Ha! I lol'd more than anything else though.



I riked eet aswell

It was awesome


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

I peed in my pants. 

Gay Fox is here.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> I riked eet aswell
> 
> It was awesome



 * VIRTUAL HIGH 5s *


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I just hate when noobs call him Akiba
> 
> yeah im looking at you kususonofabitch


hahahahahaha ur so awsum. ur teh bestest troll. i r such a n00b, blah blahblahblah!!!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

*Kusuri.*...


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Kusuri.*...



Yes?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> hahahahahaha ur so awsum. ur teh bestest troll. i r such a n00b, blah blahblahblah!!!



Voice of Canon is more fitting


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yes?



You confuse me.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Voice of Canon is more fitting


You are the biggest pointless fanboy I know. You only work to embaress yourself. Go eat some fish sticks.


Godjima said:


> You confuse me.


Why?


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> * VIRTUAL HIGH 5s *



 ....

well, i'm the blue one btw.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Dan (Apr 14, 2009)

Are the MGS4 trophies true?


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


Ohhh yoooouu ​


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Venom said:


> Are the MGS4 trophies true?


Get your trophies the fuck out of here.



Vaipah said:


> Oh you​


Yes.. I know.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You are the biggest pointless fanboy I know. You only work to embaress yourself. Go eat some fish sticks.



Concession accepted


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Get your trophies the fuck out of here.
> 
> 
> Yes.. I know.



It was taken down pretty quick though


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> It was taken down pretty quick though


Still there.  trewq


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> So who likes Johnny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even know he existed until 4


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Still there.  Naruto Chapter 444 Predictions Thread



I don't see it.. , I searched for the word "whore" and its not found 



Pringer Lagann said:


> I didn't even know he existed until 4



Well, he was just a naked prison guard. Nobody knew him


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I didn't even know he existed until 4


....  



Vaipah said:


> I don't see it.. , I searched for the word "whore" and its not found


First paragraph... It shows on mine. 



> Much of Rose's true past is unknown. What is known is that she is a *nanomachine generated whore* and is actually a spy for the Patriots. She was ordered by the Patriots to change her appearance to match what Raiden would find attractive in order to be his perfect match. As a result she changed her appearance, clothing style, even the color of her eyes in order to meet the standards of Raiden's psyche profile.


----------



## Dan (Apr 14, 2009)

After playing through this game 5 times the only replay value left is trophies.

Thinking about selling this game as I know I wont play this unless trophies come.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Venom said:


> After playing through this game 5 times the only replay value left is trophies.
> 
> Thinking about selling this game as I know I wont play this unless trophies come.



The game wasn't made for trophy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I didn't even know he existed until 4



BLASPHEMY

He's in 1, 2, and a relative in 3.

Get out


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

^^His relative is awesome 



Godjima said:


> First paragraph... It shows on mine.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!! BLASPHEMY! 
Why is it not on yours! FFFFFFFFUUUU!!!


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe my internet is bias.... or you know.. yours


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2009)

You probably edited that in and it doesn't show on anyone elses


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2009)

It's waiting to be approved, God.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Maybe my internet is bias.... or you know.. yours



Maybe you lack sharingan.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You probably edited that in and it doesn't show on anyone elses





Kusuriuri said:


> It's waiting to be approved, God.



Fuck... there is people actually viewing and making sure no one spams that shit?


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Fuck... there is people actually viewing and making sure no one spams that shit?



Ups...


----------



## Dan (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> The game wasn't made for trophy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


That's why at the end of each story mode they have there own mini achievements.

Clearly shows you don't know much.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

^ Uh.... sure.



Vaipah said:


> Ups...


Some of the shit on there is not even canon facts.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You probably edited that in and it doesn't show on anyone elses



Nah, I saw it


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Nah, I saw it



Awesome.


----------



## Vai (Apr 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Awesome.



like you, God


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Of course. 

More MGS... but a book. 

Trine

tooooooooooooooo _funny_.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the first novel adaption. It's alright.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

How about the graphic novel? Anyone got that?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

God damn PSP releases. Only ones I don't have... RELEASE IT FOR THE PS2 JESUS CHRIST. Konami did with Silent Hill: Origins and they're gonna release Silent Hill: Shattered Memories for the Wii and PS2.

Come on Konami D:


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you talking about the graphic novel?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm talking about everything PSP related.

Graphic Novel
Upcoming Graphic Novel 2
Portable Ops
Portable Ops + isn't needed anymore
Ac!d
Ac!d 2

Am I missing something?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Well.. the graphic novel was also made into books.  

Ac!d sucks.. and doesn't count.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

It's Konami, not Kojima, but Konami so I'd support it either way. It sucks because you don't have it eh? 

I don't want books, I want it on a screen


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

No.. it sucks cuz my friends BF has it.. and I hate the art.. plus it's a card game or something like that. Its _WAAAAAAAAY _different from your original MGS games. I do have ops and ops plus... plus the DVD (Not PSP version) Digital Graphic novel. 

I'm awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

This DVD version, where can I acquire it? 

And shit, I'm in region 2, find me region 1, woman 

Yeah it's a card game. I know how it plays. But I heard it's decent and I'd like to try it since I'm the biggest MG fan around


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

It's only in Japane region. what ever region that is. You can watch it on your computer.. just change it to region when you want to watch it. That's what I do. I got mine from playasia.com ... I think.. that or egay(ebay).  

I dunno if the voices for the PSP is American or Japanese? The DVD is from Japan.. so obviously.. Japanese voices is what I got. Unsatisfying.. but it's excellent.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

The Japanese voices really do it justice though. I remember the 15 minute E3 trailer. That was just pure gold... Until Raiden showed up 

He looked way more badass there than in the final game. You clearly see the difference.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

But I liked David Hayter as Snake. 

I didn't say it was bad.. I said it was excellent. 

.. and Raiden does look more manly..  Oh _Ashley Wood_! He doesn't draw pretty men.  

"Null" is in it too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

The Fox is the beginning of this entire series


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Of course. He looks awesome...


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

I mean, if it wasn't for Fox being captured at Outer Heaven, MG and MGS wouldn't have happened


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I mean, if it wasn't for Fox being captured at Outer Heaven, MG and MGS wouldn't have happened



Filthy traitor.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I mean, if it wasn't for Fox being captured at Outer Heaven, MG and MGS wouldn't have happened


You mean if it weren't for Godjima MG would have never happened.


----------



## Vai (Apr 16, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You mean if it weren't for Godjima MG would have never happened.



You mean if it weren't for Godjima's parents, MG would have never happened.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> You mean if it weren't for Godjima's parents, MG would have never happened.



Is his parents still alive?? I want to kiss their foot for mating.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2009)

I want a Zone of the Enders for the PS3 so bad...

I mean it would be the fastest, most kick ass game ever created. Hell I don't even care if it doesn't have a storyline. ZOE gameplay, with HD graphics would be the ultimate game.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

^ This is MGS thread son.

But I do like your Ironman sig.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 16, 2009)

i'm trying to get the gun snake uses to electrocute enemies. any1 knows what's it called and how to get it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Filthy traitor.



The fuck is this? 

Learn your canon, seriously. This is not a joke.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> Learn your canon, seriously. *This is not a joke*.



No, but you are.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 16, 2009)

Your face is a joke.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i'm trying to get the gun snake uses to electrocute enemies. any1 knows what's it called and how to get it?



Youtube secret weapons MGS4. That should help.


----------



## Vai (Apr 16, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ This is MGS thread son.



What's this MGS you are talking about  ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> What's this MGS you are talking about  ?



Troll harder 

1/10


----------



## Vai (Apr 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Troll harder
> 
> 1/10



fudge ..  .


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 17, 2009)

i started big boss extreme, just finished frog fight. my only concern is timing, i hope i make it under 5 hours.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> fudge ..  .



:ho .....


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

I love that Matricha is the only person in this thread that even talks about the game anymore and gets completely ignored. The people in this thread are more interested in trolling each other and just generally trolling.

You should all be ashamed. Good luck Matricha, i've not tried that difficulty yet.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Excuse you *Kusu*... I helped him but he chose to ignore my help.


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Excuse you *Kusu*... I helped him but he chose to ignore my help.



 I was joking 

I don't think you troll....


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Wait... were you trolling me?


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Wait... were you trolling me?



 Well...this thread *is* full of trolls:ho

No, I wasn't.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh.. ok then good. :ho

Well.. I'm excited for MGS5...  I really want to know what Kojima's team is gonna do for it. A new cast?


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Oh.. ok then good. :ho
> 
> Well.. I'm excited for MGS5...  I really want to know what Kojima's team is gonna do for it. A new cast?



BTW, was that Raiden game teaser just a set-up for the April Fools?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

MGS5 is in the works?

I'm hoping to hear more news on the next ZoE.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> BTW, was that Raiden game teaser just a set-up for the April Fools?


Yeah.. I think it was.....  It wasn't even Raiden... fucking old Campbell. 



Aizen Sosuke said:


> MGS5 is in the works?
> I'm hoping to hear more news on the next ZoE.


Well... Kojima said he was gonna let his team take care of it while he works on a new tittle.


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Yeah.. I think it was.....  It wasn't even Raiden... fucking old Campbell.
> 
> 
> Well... Kojima said he was gonna let his team take care of it while he works on a new tittle.



You fapped to Campbell


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2009)

Ita got pwned by Kojima :ho just as planned


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You fapped to Campbell


DID NOT...  ... but hey.. I'll take Young Campbell any day. :ho



Vault said:


> Ita got pwned by Kojima :ho just as planned


I always get pwn by him... wait... I think he pwns everyone he knows on a daily base..


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

Young Campbell is most likely the most epic person in the series. I shit you not.

Anyway, Kojima and Campbell trolled ITA HARD IN THE ASS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

DeviantArt-link

Pray for me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh shit didn't I get that 1.5 years ago?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Shut up.  I didn't get the chance to preorder it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

I never needed to pre-order 

I got the game ages after it was released. The EU version just happens to be the LE version because we always get the short end of the stick. Which reminds me I have a Snake figurine you don't have


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

You guys always get the goodies. We had to preorder our LEs I think.  not sure since i dun buy much LEs. 

I lost on 2 of these already... this one is a bit high compare to the other two.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, we got special treatment with the MGS3 and 4 LE. Our Subsistence is basically the same as your LE, and our MGS4 LE has that figurine 

Kojima, thinking of Europeans  I swear he's the only one


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah.. Our MGS4 LE only came with that cheap OST and Blue Ray disc.  It's cheaper though.  

I already have Subsistence... but I need Existence too.  ... and that red slip case. Must have.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

Existence came with our Subsistence 

We got the same OST and Blu-ray too


----------



## The Boss (Apr 17, 2009)

Lucky.  Existence was only available through the LE of Subsistence... plus if you pre-ordered you got a MGS saga disc to.

I guess you guys are just too cool. 

BTW I won the auction.  All for the love of MGS.


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Well done, Ita.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> MGS5 is in the works?



I rather see a current-gen remake of the original Metal Gear games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2009)

Those remake(s) would not work for a single reason:

The locations. I think I've addressed this earlier, but a 2D game in that style is impossible to remake in MGS4 style.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone else hate that stupid level where you have to follow the guy to big mama?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 18, 2009)

i do, totally do. plain stupid. when i played it on hard mode he sometimes would turn himself in for no reason.

pobably said it before, i'm going for big boss emblem, just finished act 2 and apparently i have 2 kills which i dont remember at all. i got back to vehicle ride part and played same spot zillion times and i still have 2 kills. i guess i'll start act 2 from the very beginning, damn it's so annoying.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

You have to get no kills to get it? Sounds damn hard.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2009)

No kills, no alert, and some other stuff under 5 hrs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2009)

no deaths as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 18, 2009)

You get perma invis right? Like in MGS3?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2009)

invis?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Anyone else hate that stupid level where you have to follow the guy to big mama?



Real challenge for stealth there, if annoying.


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2009)

Just played for 4 hours without saving and the game froze


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2009)

Seany said:


> Just played for 4 hours without saving and the game froze



I think there is auto save..


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 18, 2009)

Shoko. I've decided. I must vent my anger.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 18, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Shoko. I've decided. I must vent my anger.



Oh? Why is that? You are always so angry.


----------



## Vai (Apr 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> You get perma invis right? Like in MGS3?



You mean stealth camouflage ? I couldn't do it in MGS3, so I decided to shoot all 64 frogs

I shot.... 63  

THE FURYYYYY


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2009)

Seany said:


> Just played for 4 hours without saving and the game froze



Then you guaranteed another 4 hours of play.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2009)

all right, act 2 finieshed with no kills


----------



## Memos (Apr 19, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> all right, act 2 finieshed with no kills



How many hours have you clocked so far?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> How many hours have you clocked so far?


 
1:44. i know i'm a lil slow, but at the moment that's best i can do. in fact, second time i played act 2 i finished it 4 minutes earlier than my first try. 

did u try big boss?


----------



## Memos (Apr 19, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> 1:44. i know i'm a lil slow, but at the moment that's best i can do.
> 
> did u try big boss?



I haven't tried BB difficulty yet but that sounds like a pretty good time.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I haven't tried BB difficulty yet but that sounds like a pretty good time.


  i'm comparing it with a guy who post his playthrough on youtube and i think for the end of act 2 i've played 10 minutes more. if i dont make it under 5 hours i dont think i'll try it again, cause i've purchased 2 games and hopefully they should arrive soon.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 19, 2009)

Can't get past those little gecko on Shadow moses 

I have only 1 of those grenades that messes them up


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

You don't have to fight them. STEALTH! Key word.


----------



## Memos (Apr 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> You don't have to fight them. STEALTH! Key word.



You should leave your crack ideas at the door


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 19, 2009)

They always see me no matter how hard i try.

Damn those sensors!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

That was the one part that I just stood up and ran around because it pissed me off.

Somehow still got the Big Boss emblem though.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Can't get past those little gecko on Shadow moses
> 
> I have only 1 of those grenades that messes them up


 

chaff grenades is the answer, throw in one and u shouldnt have problem.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> You don't have to fight them. STEALTH! Key word.



It's hard, but it's doable. When I did it on TBE however, I had like 4 Chaff grenades saved up from previous runs, but during those previous runs, I found a way to sneak past the two most important parts namely the first building and the Blast Furnace.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 20, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> You don't have to fight them. STEALTH! Key word.



What is this "STEALTH" you speak of? I've never needed this for MGS.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2009)

o man, i'm stuck at bike ride now, cant get past those fucking frogs, with few bullits my health is drained. i swear i tried this part maybe more than 100 times and it's got on my nerves now, i'm soooo pissed off right now.
i watch few playthroughs how people do it and i repeat fucking same steps i still get shot out of nowhere.
MUST CHILL OUT


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 20, 2009)

You best have the Solar Gun.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 20, 2009)

Finally got this gem for my ps3. Haven't gotten far yet, just met Meryl. Will continue playing and give my personal opinion later!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 20, 2009)

yea, it helps a lot, but still, fucking hard.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Apr 20, 2009)

GO bitches, GO GO GO 

http://ps3.qj.net/Kojima-asks-do-you-really-want-Zone-of-the-Enders-3-/pg/49/aid/130556 

I'm going to be absent for a very long time so don't disappoint me


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> GO bitches, GO GO GO
> 
> http://ps3.qj.net/Kojima-asks-do-you-really-want-Zone-of-the-Enders-3-/pg/49/aid/130556
> 
> I'm going to be absent for a very long time so don't disappoint me



I'll play anything made by God.


----------



## Memos (Apr 20, 2009)

Z.O.E. = filler.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2009)

Filler for what?


----------



## Memos (Apr 20, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Filler for what?



just filler in general but if i had to specify i would say its filler for MGS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2009)

^  I though so. 


And* HOLLY FUCK!* About 8 days till Raiden's first mission. I must celebrate...


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

hi shoko we miss you in sasu fc.

i was afraid of this, two games i purchased have arrived and here i was trying to get BB emblem. anyway, i'll try that damn bike ride part few more times, if i cant pass it i'll just leave it at that and start LIL BIG PLANET

i really hate to give up but when it's near impossible frustration kicks in. i wish i knew some1 who could pass that part for me, even if it's for money, i would pay any reasonable price.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

A few pro tips:

- Use Smoke Grenades
- Enable Auto Aim and use it
- Start out with the tranq gun, and after each shot switch to Solar Gun and back.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> A few pro tips:
> 
> - Use Smoke Grenades
> - Enable Auto Aim and use it
> - Start out with the tranq gun, and after each shot switch to Solar Gun and back.


 
-i use smoke grenades
-will try auto aim, last time i used it i didnt like it at all
- what's the point in changing weapons?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

When I tried changing weapons it seems like it's easier to lock on new targets with Auto Aim as they're going down, and you freeze the screen to equip a new weapon. This is especially useful in the slow motion jump and when the cars block you. But remember smokes there too.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> When I tried changing weapons it seems like it's easier to lock on new targets with Auto Aim as they're going down, and you freeze the screen to equip a new weapon. This is especially useful in the slow motion jump and when the cars block you. But remember smokes there too.


 
man, i really hope it helps. if your tips gonna work you have my life time +rep supply.

what's your highest emblem?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

FOXHOUND Emblem  This is what I used. But that was in June/July so I might have missed something. But try it out! If something isn't worth it, work around it and find new ways.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2009)

I lol'd... hard. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Apr 21, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I lol'd... hard.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 That's brilliant. I'm so glad you decided to post it here instead of show it to me in your special little way.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 21, 2009)

Why do you still live? What do you hope to accomplish by living?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I lol'd... hard.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



My eyes.

They burn.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg i finally did it, in fact auto aim is the only answer. all i did was use solar gun very carefully not to deplete it and used mk2 where possible and i finished the whole bike ride with almost 2 full health bars (not to mention it cost me about 2-3 hours and incredible patience). anyway, it took me less than 30 sec to defeat beast form and same amount to defeat beauty form, very easy. total play time by the end of act 3 is 2:22 hours. i really hope i make under 5 hours. all pray with me, let's pray all together
playing act 4 now, have 10 chaffs, so i dont think i'll have problem until wolf part.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

dont care about duble post. 

act 4 fnished, timing is 3:03 hours


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats *Mat*.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 21, 2009)

thanx sweetie


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope you make it till the end.  Let us know when you get it. X3


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2009)

> *Kikizo:* *Speaking of Metal Gear 1 and 2, have you ever considered doing remakes of the first two games?*
> 
> *Kojima:* *I think creating that now wouldn't really be 'cool'* [laughs]. I'm not saying that I shouldn't do it, but I think that I probably won't. But if someone else were to do it... that could be an interesting approach. For Metal Gear, I think Kojima Productions should do it themselves. What you expect in a Metal Gear is probably only possible by Kojima Productions. I don't know if other Konami studios could really achieve a satisfactory result for the user. But if I get an offer from an overseas company saying they really want to do it, that could be an option. But myself - I personally don't think it's on the cards.



Sauce 

There you have it.  That's depressing for the old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Memos (Apr 21, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Sauce
> 
> There you have it.  That's depressing for the old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





> But myself - I personally don't think it's on the cards.



Prooved that he will do it


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2009)

Lies..  God said a remake would be uncool.  God only does cool stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Sauce
> 
> There you have it.  That's depressing for the old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Damn it. . . WHY NOT?!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 22, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Lies..  God said a remake would be uncool.  God only does cool stuff.



Not to mention he specifically said that he has no interest in a remake of MG:1 and 2 in an interview on Gametrailers


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg i finally did it, in fact auto aim is the only answer. all i did was use solar gun very carefully not to deplete it and used mk2 where possible and i finished the whole bike ride with almost 2 full health bars (not to mention it cost me about 2-3 hours and incredible patience). anyway, it took me less than 30 sec to defeat beast form and same amount to defeat beauty form, very easy. total play time by the end of act 3 is 2:22 hours. i really hope i make under 5 hours. all pray with me, let's pray all together
> playing act 4 now, have 10 chaffs, so i dont think i'll have problem until wolf part.


You now owe me your life.


Godjima said:


> Sauce
> 
> There you have it.  That's depressing for the old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Depressing? I'm relieved actually. This means none of you new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get your will and it doesn't fuck up the originals.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 22, 2009)

just defeated ocelot. i'm so nervois, i hope i didnt accidentally kill frogs during mantis fight. let's cross our fingers.

i'm typing as credits page is going down.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish you luck, and congratulations in advance 

You're only 10 months late :ho


----------



## Id (Apr 22, 2009)

By not cool enough, he means it wont sell so good. Look at the X-Box/Gamecube remakes.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 22, 2009)

i got it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 22, 2009)

You now what, I think that Kojima Production should publish the Theatrical Story on DVD

"The Big Boss Saga"

(SNAKE EATER)

[DVD 01] 4 HOURS
[DVD 02] 3 HOURS

(PORTABLE OPS)

[DVD 01]

"The Snake Trilogy"

(The Twin Snakes aka PS1 Footage)

[DVD 01] 3 HOURS 30 MINUTES
[DVD 02] 70 MINUTES

(SONS OF LIBERTY)

[DVD 01] 4 HOURS
[DVD 02] 4 HOURS

(GUNS OF THE PATRIOTS)

[DVD 01] 4 HOURS
[DVD 02] 4 HOURS
[DVD 03] 4 HOURS


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, there's other Emblems as well D:

I have them all though :ho

I approve of the above post


----------



## Seany (Apr 22, 2009)

The first rank i got was a pig ;-;
the latest was Tarantula. Still need to attempt Big Boss, even though it will probably piss me off. Nice work there Mat.

I want stealth first tho


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 22, 2009)

thanx guys. now, i'll go for other emblems, especially famoues assasin embleme/costume.
anyway, it's totally doable. it requires a lil bit of skills and lots of patience not to give up.


----------



## Memos (Apr 22, 2009)

Well done, Mat.

Gray Fox is banned


----------



## Seany (Apr 22, 2009)

FFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOXXXXX!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats *Matt!*~ 

I wanna get my BB emblem now too... but I can't find the time to play much lately. 


*Seany*..


----------



## Seany (Apr 22, 2009)

Shoko...:ho Shoko is super hawting awesome

We should all fight on MGO and be cool


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2009)

MGO.. I am down with that. .. Wait.. it's not international though..


----------



## Seany (Apr 22, 2009)

What? really? even if i was on your friend list? 
Never EVER?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2009)

I dun think so. 

 Only Xbox is international.. I think. Not sure about Wii.


----------



## Memos (Apr 22, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I dun think so.
> 
> * Only Xbox is international.. I think. Not sure about Wii. *



What do the 360 and Wii have to do with MGS4?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> What do the 360 and Wii have to do with MGS4?



Touche ...


----------



## Seany (Apr 22, 2009)

Huhh i always thought Ps3 was international 



Kusuriuri said:


> What do the 360 and Wii have to do with MGS4?



Didn't you hear?! MGS4 is never coming to the Wii soon!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2009)

lulz *Sean*...  I heard about that too.. with cutting edge graphic.


----------



## Memos (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, but what does the 360 and Wii have to do with playing MGO internationally?


----------



## Seany (Apr 22, 2009)

*See*.. :ho

Yeah you can use the motion sensor to light a cig, and fap 



> Yeah, but what does the 360 and Wii have to do with playing MGO internationally?



Nothing, she was just saying which consoles were international


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2009)

*Kusu*: Haven't you heard? MGO is coming to the Wii. 

*Sean*: I head about that to. I can't wait. That fapping option sounds like a dream.


----------



## Seany (Apr 22, 2009)

Lol i'm not surprised you would like it


----------



## Id (Apr 22, 2009)

Damn Grey Fox banned again....Jesus, can you make a sock that wont get you caught?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

*Sean:* Fapping is awesome.  Fapping during playing MGS4 is just too much win.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 23, 2009)

what happened to GF?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Sean:* Fapping is awesome.  Fapping during playing MGS4 is just too much win.


I guess it would be awesome since you have plenty of time to it through those long ass cutscenes.


I enjoyed this game even though there was plenty they could've improved on. I can't tell how freaking long it took me to beat those crazy women or how many times I died during Raiden/Vamp's fight.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> I guess it would be awesome since you have plenty of time to it through those long ass cutscenes.


MmMmMmmMmm..... 



> I enjoyed this game even though *there was plenty they could've improved on.* I can't tell *how freaking long it took me* to beat those crazy women or *how many times I died* during Raiden/Vamp's fight.


Don't blame the game for faults of your own.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> MmMmMmmMmm.....
> 
> 
> Don't blame the game for faults of your own.


*Didn't I just say that I enjoyed the game?* I don't blame the game for that. I liked those parts even though it took me awhile.

I just think the cutscenes could've been shorter and you should've been able to do _something_ in England than follow some guy around.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

R U A CHICK Foxxykat? Chicks dun play video games. Go make me a sammich women. 



FoxxyKat said:


> *Didn't I just say that I enjoyed the game?* I don't blame the game for that. I liked those parts even though it took me awhile.
> 
> *I just think the cutscenes could've been shorter *and you should've been able to do _something_ in England than follow some guy around.



*Is MGS4 your first MGS game?*


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> R U A CHICK Foxxykat? Chicks dun play video games. Go make me a sammich women.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is MGS4 your first MGS game?*


There are plenty of female gamers out there and, no, it's not my first MG. Is it yours?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> There are plenty of female gamers out there and, no, it's not my first MG. Is it yours?



Only a female gamer would question god. This is why women should stay in the kitchen.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Only a female gamer would question god. This is why women should stay in the kitchen.


:rofl.....


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> *Didn't I just say that I enjoyed the game?* I don't blame the game for that. I liked those parts even though it took me awhile.
> 
> I just think the cutscenes could've been shorter and you should've been able to do _something_ in *England *than follow some guy around.



England? GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN WOMAN


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you Gay Fox.  Tell this chick where her place is. The fucking kitchen.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> England? GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN WOMAN


I got rid of this game like two months after it came out. I don't remember every fucking thing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

Why would you get rid of it after two months? No, why would you get rid of it AT ALL?

What's wrong with you?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe b/c I had already beaten it.

Did I miss something? I came in here to chitchat w/ other MG lovers and I get insulted over and over?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

Why would you get rid of the game... you are a disgrace.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

You get insulted for:

1. Being female

2. Questioning God

3. Selling a masterpiece

4. Being female

5. Read #4 again


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

You dun get rid of a masterpiece and expect us to let you suck our dicks.... women these days.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 23, 2009)

So you're just a group of dumbass, sexist dickheads?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

I just love how Godjima, the member, writes that when she is a female 

I love you Shoko.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

You think just cuz you a chick who played MGS we gonna let you suck out dicks? Tooooo funny.

edit: FUCK YOU GAY FOX! Dun blow my cover.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

Calling the best character ever gay will result in this 

You brought this upon yourself.

BOTH OF YOU

FETCH ME A SAMMICH


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I'll fetch you a sammich Gay Fox.


*Spoiler*: __ 



After you suck my dick.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh Shoko, you little asian girl you. 

You crack me up 

Oh and, I'm a russ, starting tomorrow


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats on being a Russ. 

Metal Gear Russ.. I am proud.


----------



## Vai (Apr 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You think just cuz you a chick who played MGS we gonna let you suck out dicks? Tooooo funny.
> 
> edit: FUCK YOU GAY FOX! Dun blow my cover.



Oh GOD, THAT WAS HILARIOUS.. 

what just happened ? 

SHOKO pek



Also, Congratz Mat on the emblem.

Maybe someday I'll get something else than Crocodile.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Congrats on being a Russ.
> 
> Metal Gear Russ.. I am proud.



You know what it is? 

It's basically 3 weeks of nonstop partying and doing crazy shit like fuck outside for a badge, run naked over bridges etc.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

^ No I dun..  but I read the wiki link.  I R SMRT.
Sounds like a grand time though. Have fun. 

*Vai:* pek I wanted to show you some of my MGS win. :ho My friend has a copy or two of my MGS game.  In total I think I have about 4 MGS3 games. 2 regular (one dics is broken) and 2 subsistence.  I have two in this image. I need to complete my OST collection as well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 23, 2009)

What? No posters? No signed stuff? No models?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

^ I have some poster and models.. I posted them earlier.... but nothing signed.  I wasn't fortunate enough to live in one of the cities God came to visit.


----------



## Vai (Apr 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Vai:* pek I wanted to show you some of my MGS win. :ho My friend has a copy or two of my MGS game.  In total I think I have about 4 MGS3 games. 2 regular (one dics is broken) and 2 subsistence.  I have two in this image. I need to complete my OST collection as well.



This is beautifull  

What's the xbox cd btw?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

That is so epic! LET ME BORROW PORTABLE OPS!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

*Vai*:  Thats MGS2 Subsistence for the Xbox. The shop didn't have the cover.. so I am thinking about getting another copy for the PS2 with the cover and manual. 

*Kenshin*: :ho You would rike that wouldn't you?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND! AND I HAVE NO CREDIT CARD FOR ONLINE!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

Did you try your local game shop? Mine have lots of it instock..  Mostly used.. those ungrateful people who sells it back to the store should be shot.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 23, 2009)

There never is! I ask the staff and they're like "Yes, follow me" I go "YESSSSSSS!" then they show me Plus


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Poor *kenshin*..  .. Try harder. Call them daily.  Where do you live BTW?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Calgary, in Canada.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh....  Good luck.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 24, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Vai*:  Thats MGS2 Subsistence for the Xbox. The shop didn't have the cover.. so I am thinking about getting another copy for the PS2 with the cover and manual.
> 
> *Kenshin*: :ho You would rike that wouldn't you?



lol MGS2 Subsistence? 

Need I post my collection?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2009)

I still need to get Twin Snakes, it looks like great.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> lol MGS2 Subsistence?
> 
> Need I post my collection?


Damn you gay fox...  Substance. 

Post eet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 



Aizen Sosuke said:


> I still need to get Twin Snakes, it looks like great.


It's alright. Graphically horrible for it's times though.


----------



## Vai (Apr 24, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Vai*:  Thats MGS2 Subsistence for the Xbox. The shop didn't have the cover.. so I am thinking about getting another copy for the PS2 with the cover and manual.



Awesome. 




Gray Fox said:


> Need I post my collection?



Yes.


----------



## Id (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I won that shitcube. Maybe I should get my hands on twin snakes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ I have some poster and models.. I posted them earlier.... but nothing signed.  I wasn't fortunate enough to live in one of the cities God came to visit.



Then why not go where he visits?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Then why not go where he visits?



By myself?  It wasn't til 6 months after the meet my sis asked if Kojima was coming to the US, and that she would help me drive there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm probably gonna blame a certain someone for giving saying this, but I'm really wassy special drunk right ane now sucks and it shut sucks off


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I'm probably gonna blame a certain someone for giving saying this, but I'm really wassy special drunk right ane now sucks and it shut sucks off



Wow.. you are even gayer when you are drunk.  Go play some MGS.


----------



## Vai (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL, I just thought of a Drunk Cyborg Gray Fox.

Just now, I'm imagining him dancing around.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 24, 2009)

Well screw you 

Which Metal Gear?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

*Vai*: I know right? 

*Gay Fox*: MGS2..


----------



## ninjas are awesome (Apr 24, 2009)

i dont like mgs i like theif


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

ninjas are awesome said:


> i dont like mgs i like theif


Troll harder. 

*
BTW* this is old but I lol'd every time at the fail Gray Fox.  .. 
[YOUTUBE]GA4cMk1Mx1Q[/YOUTUBE]

They could have hired this win to be in the trailer.


----------



## Vai (Apr 24, 2009)

Have you guys.. and girl .. seen the Metal Gear Solid: A Day At The Office ?

It starts slowly but has some lulzstastic parts..


Virgin Avenue


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Link me.


----------



## Vai (Apr 24, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Link me.



Don't blame me if you don't laugh 

Aren't Sasuke, Shikamaru, and Konoha all equally guilty of seeking revenge?

I'm trying to find the monopoly bit


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Da fak ish dat.. 

In other news... Raiden time. 

Proof that Raiden has a penis. A nice one too. 

[YOUTUBE]iOA-1huS3Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Apr 24, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Da fak ish dat..



Trust me, it does have a lot of funny moments


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

I would have watched it if the begining intro wasn't 52564654654 sec long.


----------



## Vai (Apr 24, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I would have watched it if the begining intro wasn't 52564654654 sec long.



you didn't see Liquid saying he was gonna swat down some flies ? 

ROFLCOPTER  ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

No.. I didn't.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 25, 2009)

I have completed one of my life goals

I pulled a Johnny


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Troll harder.
> 
> *
> BTW* this is old but I lol'd every time at the fail Gray Fox.  ..
> ...


That is a fake trailer right?

Reminds me of the fail Death Note movies.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

*Gay Fox:* You took a dump? 

*Aizen*: Yeah it's fake.  Fan made.


----------



## Vai (Apr 25, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No.. I didn't.



Ebil 

I almost did a Johnny from laughing


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2009)

yello guys, and shoko
i ended up getting bear and assasin emblems on my last playthrough, and a bunch more of course. this time i'll go for chicken emblem as soon as i finish playin lil big planet. its not as much fun as i expected, so will be through quickly i guess.


----------



## Memos (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't like LBP that much after the first few levels I created.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 25, 2009)

so far the only thing i dont like about it is control, it's so annoying to control sackboy, as well as viewing is very limited. i'll just finish it since i spent money for it.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 27, 2009)

allright, finished another round again, this time i was going for chicken emblem only, so i almost got every requirement except for timing, but then it hit me it doesnt worth 30 hours of playtime, electricity concumption and leaving console overnights. this is stupid, whoever thought it was stupid. why would i waste o much energy on that. 
anyway, during playtime i discovered few interesting stuff about the game, maybe they are already well known. 
1. when you do a body search on a male soldier, snake finishes move with a nut squeezing. but if you do the same on a frog soldier, at the end when snake touches her vagina frog soldier kicks snake and alert phase goes an, then she starts attack , bla bla
2. in act 5 when snake runs through corridors after mantis fight, to go through dwarf gekkos, after passing first corridor with gekkos there, if you stand right between corridors, at the gate, gekkos wont attack you, they will keep their distance, only if u didnt carry any gekko on your back or there already were some of them. just kill the ones near the door and that's it. and if you have patriot gun, just go nuts and kill all you want and gain drebin points non stop. i killed about 10 minutes and got bored.
3. in act 1, when snake goes through militant base, inside the base there's a room with many chickens. if you kill al of the chicken- nothing happens actually. this one is a joke 

i really enjoyed last playthrough only becasue i spent enough time exploring the whole game area, not worring abuot timing. there're quiet some weapons on the outer heaven when u first land on it. it's also quiet fun to mess with frogs from upstairs, really fun.
will post some pix tom-w with stats and my final emblem list.


edit: oops, didnt notice duble post, what the hell.


----------



## Vai (Apr 27, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> 1. when you do a body search on a male soldier, snake finishes move with a nut squeezing. but if you do the same on a frog soldier, at the end when snake touches her vagina frog soldier kicks snake and alert phase goes an, then she starts attack , bla bla



That's hilarious.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 27, 2009)

Vai said:


> That's hilarious.


 
i know, i was kinda curious to see what happens when first snake was searching her. 
same doesnt happen if frog soldier is lying on the ground. she just laughs when snake's hand goes between her legs/ass.


----------



## Vai (Apr 27, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i know, i was kinda curious to see what happens when first snake was searching her.
> same doesnt happen if frog soldier is lying on the ground. she just laughs when snake's hand goes between her legs/ass.



She rikes eet


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2009)

Having too much fun *Mat*? :ho


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 27, 2009)

hey, i'm just middle man, blame Snake if you wanna blame some1


----------



## The Boss (Apr 27, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> hey, i'm just middle man, blame Snake if you wanna blame some1


lol..  I haven't tried that trick on the Frogs yet.


----------



## Vai (Apr 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> lol..  I haven't tried that trick on the Frogs yet.



funny, I never FREEZED! people outside MGS2, The scenarios are better for freezing people... Plus, dogtags.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 28, 2009)

as mentioned earlier



i sooo messed up scarab emblem (#22), it didnt occur to me to do rolls, stupid.

aside from BB emblem i say Chicken is the hardest one to get, it requires a lot of patience.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Vai said:


> funny, I never FREEZED! people outside MGS2, The scenarios are better for freezing people... Plus, dogtags.


MmMMMMm... dogtags.. 



Mat?icha said:


> as mentioned earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats again Mat!~ 

Thats funny.. cuz the first emblem I got was scarab.. it's so funny to roll into PMC troops.. I do it every time I see then.


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2009)

When I cleared the game, I only remember getting Crocodile.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

You suck. 


BTW I am gonna party tomorrow... what is everyone gonna do?


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You suck.
> 
> 
> BTW I am gonna party tomorrow... what is everyone gonna do?



Does fapping count ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Faping on the day of Radiens first mission is pure win. Vamp will be faping with you.


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Vamp will be faping with you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You suck.
> 
> 
> BTW I am gonna party tomorrow... what is everyone gonna do?



I'm gonna party till 17th of May 

Real men get Bear the first time they finish MGS4


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't edit your Post. I saw that. *How dare you ask who Raiden is*...!! 





Gray Fox said:


> I'm gonna party till 17th of May
> Real men get Bear the first time they finish MGS4


I heard.  

No real menz smokes after they play MGS4.


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Don't edit your Post. I saw that. *How dare you ask who Raiden is*...!!



oh... so you saw 

Anyway, I know who Raiden is .. I just don't know who Radien is


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

You bastard.


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You bastard.



I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Your face is a compliment.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Your face is a compliment.



weak.......


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Your face is a compliment.



Taking my disses, eh? Use them properly, at least


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> weak.......





Gray Fox said:


> Taking my disses, eh? Use them properly, at least



I'll take those as a compliment.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Vai said:


> When I cleared the game, I only remember getting Crocodile.



I       got     pig


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I'll take those as a compliment.



You're a freaky kinda girl....:ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> I       got     pig


What was the pig for again? I forget. 



Kusuriuri said:


> You're a freaky kinda girl....:ho


No... U!


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

The pig is for eating endless rations ;D


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> The pig is for eating endless rations ;D



....


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Meaning you suck 

Bear = CQC Master :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

*Gay fox*, is that what you got?


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

No it doesn't mean i suck, i was still pretty stealthy, it's just when i got to the bosses and frog soldiers i was lifeforce raped. Pigs are smart :].

Cow ranking is worst


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Pigs are tasty...


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Gay fox*, is that what you got?


First time I completed it yes  Only pussies gets Eagle 


Seany said:


> No it doesn't mean i suck, i was still pretty stealthy, it's just when i got to the bosses and frog soldiers i was lifeforce raped. Pigs are smart :].
> 
> Cow ranking is worst



Which means you suck


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Which means Gray Fox is dead.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> Which means Gray Fox is dead.


This this this!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Without Fox, Metal Gear would never have been created


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

look who just got owned again.

I bet he will come back with his usual dose of "he was the greatest", " it all started with him" bullshit


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

YOU GOT SERVED KUSUFUCKTARD


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Raiden > Gay Fox


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> YOU GOT SERVED KUSUFUCKTARD



I was right about you, dumbass


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Raiden has nothing on the Fox


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Raiden has nothing on the Fox



Fox is dead. Died while protecting Snake. _Useless._


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr5lPMFnoSs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPXwXd7SKbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

No Fox, no Snake, no appearance of Raiden 

Raiden was so pathetic he tried to die on Shadow Moses but the location proved too godly for him


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 28, 2009)

probably this is why i played it so many times

find which is which


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol mat that's too hard! they all look the same!

Raven is best though. There, said it. :ho



Gray Fox said:


> No Fox, no Snake, no appearance of Raiden
> 
> Raiden was so pathetic he tried to die on Shadow Moses but the location proved too godly for him



Fox tried to die fighting Snake again, but...


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> probably this is why i played it so many times
> 
> find which is which



First one is Octopus, second one is Wolf, third one is Raven and last one is Mantis?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 28, 2009)

dammit, almost right. they are in order of appearance, octopus, raven, wolf and mantis. ravens ass is firm


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Laughing Beauty's ass and face for that matter (Lyndall <3333) are gorgeous


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Laughing Beauty's ass and face for that matter (Lyndall <3333) are gorgeous



Finally, you say something worth a damn, for once


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Everything regarding the Fox is strictly canon and truth.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Everything regarding the Fox is strictly canon and truth.



I spoke too soon, you're as tardy as ever. 

She is the best beauty in there though:;love

---

5k post without even trying


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> No Fox, no Snake, no appearance of Raiden
> 
> Raiden was so pathetic he tried to die on Shadow Moses but the location proved too godly for him


You mean no Godjima no MG? 

The truth is, Raiden was to godlike to die.  Gay fox is just filler.  



Mat®icha said:


> probably this is why i played it so many times


NO!!! THIS!!!! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

You and me both know Shadow Moses is like Valhalla. Guess who didn't fit in? 

All the good MG characters minus Gustava, Big Boss, Fortune and Ocelot died on Shadow Moses.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh shut up


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

All of the win folks are still alive..  minus Rose.

What now?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

You have Rose and Raiden, and their Kid, John  You automatically lost.

Fortune >>>>>>>>>>> Raiden's family


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

FUCK ROSE. Fuck her had in the ass with something sand paper-ish like.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

Raiden tapped that :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

FUCK  YOU. 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

FUCK FUCK FUCK!! SHIT SHIT SHIT!!! WHAT A FUCKING BITCH! *SUCK MY DICK IM A CHICK!*


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd fuck Rose.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> I'd fuck Rose.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Her too    :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> Her too    :ho



I'll peg Big Boss if he asked me to.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

He will smoke after he's done with you.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

I would also do Rose....in teh butt!!:ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> He will smoke after he's done with you.


I dun care. Who did you get to peg huh? That's right... no one. I get to peg Big Boss.  



Kusuriuri said:


> I would also do Rose....in teh butt!!:ho


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

MMmmmmmmmmmmmm 



> I dun care. Who did you get to peg huh? That's right... no one. I get to peg Big Boss.


Rose


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Ita, why?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> MMmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Rose


Rose probably looks like this without her nanomachines. 




Kusuriuri said:


> Ita, why?


Cuz you wanted to tap Rose. I am saving you from her true form.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Rose probably looks like this without her nanomachines.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz you wanted to tap Rose. I am saving you from her true form.



Ita, do you remember the first day we met?...


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Lol i wish Rose was real so i could see you fight her, See 

Fine then............I'll tap lovely Naomi


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ita, do you remember the first day we met?...


Fuck you. 



Seany said:


> Lol i wish Rose was real so i could see you fight her, See
> 
> Fine then............I'll tap lovely Naomi


I would burn her ass. 

No Naomi is a whore too.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll fuck you then, cause you won't let me fuck anyone


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> I'll fuck you then, cause you won't let me fuck anyone



lol, AIDS is waiting for you in there...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> I'll fuck you then, cause you won't let me fuck anyone



Yes. Suck it for me. :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> lol, AIDS is waiting for you in there...


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

No, it was the Chrysler Building :ho


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll suck it hard babe


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> No, it was the Chrysler Building :ho


FUCK YOU. We are not gonna argue about this and then met up later at work by "_coincidence_" to watch the damn movie.



Seany said:


> I'll suck it hard babe


Tell me more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought that story was so good 

Rose trapped Raiden, no wait, Jack :ho


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Tell me more.



I'll say your name, and then call Rose a whore


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I thought that story was so good
> Rose trapped Raiden, no wait, Jack :ho


FUCK YOU.

She LIED to him from the first day they met and continued to LIE to him for the next 5 years!~ She faked her mirage with an old guy, and told Raiden she had a miscarriage!!! So Raiden got depress and LEFT HER ASS to Alaska and train under a native to become a scout. Raiden then later got captured by the "Patriots" and was used as a cyborg experiment. Thus leading to him not being able to survive unless he is partial cyborg. Where the fuck was Rose? Hiding away until the war was over to protect her ass while Raiden was almost dying. FFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!! AND HE FORGAVE HER FOR ALL THAT SHIT in the END! FFFFFFFFFFF!!!!! UNACCEPTABLE.

HOW IS THAT A FUCKING SWEET ENDING! And to top it off She called Raiden a BEAST! FFFFFFFFF!!!!! Rose is the fucking Beast. WHORE WHORE WHORE!!!! 



Seany said:


> I'll say your name, and *then call Rose a whore*


I came.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

It's ok See  it's ok...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

No it's not ok.. 

.... 


Fuck Rose...


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

I think Ita hates Rose so much because she looks like her


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

METAL GEAR ROSE



> I think Ita hates Rose so much because she looks like her


 not bad at all


----------



## Vai (Apr 28, 2009)

Fuck that nanomachine generated whore !


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_13NMYML9E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think Ita hates Rose so much because she looks like her


 SHE WISH SHE WAS A FINE AS I AM!  !!! 




Seany said:


> METAL GEAR ROSE
> not bad at all






Vai said:


> Fuck that nanomachine generated whore !


* E HIGH 5s *


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

I give A * to See, and i rank her as wolf


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

What's happening April 29th?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> What's happening April 29th?



GTFO noob.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

What's happening April 29


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> GTFO noob.





....I guess I was lucky


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> What's happening April 29


Epicness. Go play MGS2 and then come back. 



Kusuriuri said:


> ....I guess I was lucky


Next time.. I wont be so nice..


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Epicness. Go play MGS2 and then come back.
> 
> Next time.. I wont be so nice..



Yes you will, you can't resist me, b00b or not...you're hot for this :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Yes you will, you can't resist me, b00b or not...you're hot for this :ho



Wait... wut? You have boobs?


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm liking this


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

I own MGS2, I played it like 5 times.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

OH! The Tanker Incident!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Not the Tanker, the Plant.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose: *bitches bitches bitches*
Jack: I love you


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> I'm liking this


Only for you Sean... :ho



Kenshin said:


> Not the Tanker, the Plant.


There you go buddy. It happens tomorrow in NY.  I am going to Federal Hall and will wait for Raiden to fall into my arms.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

/Rose sprouts a fetus from her filthy hole

Raiden: ZOMG!! i luv you


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Only for you Sean... :ho


:ho Lovely.



> There you go buddy. It happens tomorrow in NY.  I am going to Federal Hall and will wait for Raiden to fall into my arms.



He sounds liek your bitch


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> /Rose sprouts a fetus from her filthy hole
> Raiden: ZOMG!! i luv you


Fuckity FUCK MAC FUCK!~ 



Seany said:


> :ho Lovely.
> 
> He sounds liek your bitch


pek

Maybe he is?


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Ooooo! Dominant woman!  @_@


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> Ooooo! Dominant woman!  @_@



Fuck that just reminded me.. I was reading the MGS2 graphic novel and Rose slapped Raiden...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF..!!!! 

Let me scan the damn page!!


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm interesting. I hope he kicked her face.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Fuck that just reminded me.. I was reading the MGS2 graphic novel and Rose slapped Raiden...
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF..!!!!
> ...



......

....did her hand shatter from the force of awesomeness of his future self?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> Hmm interesting. I hope he kicked her face.



He apologized to her.. like a little bitch.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Did she grab his 'katana'?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> ......
> 
> ....did her hand shatter from the force of awesomeness of his future self?



.. 




I hate the artist for drawing this.  ...... something fierce.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Jack was right. WHAT THE FUCK DID SHE WANT?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

WHORE WHORE WHORE WHORE WHORE WHORE WHORE !!


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me of your sig

Great art. I want that


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That reminds me of your sig
> 
> Great art. I want that



My sig is canon win. 

Go buy it.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

Jack doesn't look like Jack in that picture, but the rest is cool. 

Rose just wanted COCK.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Seany said:


> Jack doesn't look like Jack in that picture, but the rest is cool.
> 
> Rose just wanted COCK.



Yeah.. the artist man Raiden up. .. 

Rose is a nanomachin generated whore.  We all know that.


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll give her some of my 'nanomachines' :ho


right well, i'm off, bye!


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

bye Sean.. :ho


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> My sig is canon win.
> 
> *Go buy it.*



This concept is foreign to me


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

You bastard..


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Ita, you like fish sticks?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ita, you like fish sticks?



who doesn't?


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

you like putting them in your mouth?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> you like putting them in your mouth?



Yes....


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

what are you? a gay fish?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> what are you? a gay fish?


Mother fuckin? gay fish (I?m a fish, yo)
Girl I am a gay fish (Now where I belong, girl)
Making love to other gay fish


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Kanye West got it in teh butt pretty hard


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah.. It was funny that he said his feelings got hurt. 

I lol'd even harder.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

He's such a little bitch. I liked his music so much during College Dropout but he really fucked up later


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

I still like his music. He is a bitch.. but you can't deny he has skills.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I still like his music. He is a bitch.. but you can't deny he has skills.



I WILL deny.

His music lately has been such low quality crap. The only good thing he did was that Akira-inspired video.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

You know what pissed me off about that Stronger Video.. The song wasn't original to begin with.. and he said the video was "inspired' by Japanese Anime..  .. He could have at least said it was inspired by Akira... it was 100% a direct copy of Akira. You know.. He didn't use a bunch of anime.. just one....


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You know what pissed me off about that Stronger Video.. The song wasn't original to begin with.. and he said the video was "inspired' by Japanese Anime..  .. He could have at least said it was inspired by Akira... it was 100% a direct copy of Akira. You know.. He didn't use a bunch of anime.. just one....



He probably had nothing to do with the video or the idea. Dumbass that he is


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He probably had nothing to do with the video or the idea. Dumbass that he is



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Memos (Apr 28, 2009)

And that's why I think he is a twat


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2009)

A talented twat.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2009)

pek pek pek
HAPPY RAIDEN DAY! 
​
Imma celebrate.. as soon as I recover from a nap..  Then it will be MGS2 time for me.


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

Neg'd 

Raiden sucks. Fox>>>>Raiden


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> FUCK YOU.
> 
> She LIED to him from the first day they met and continued to LIE to him for the next 5 years!~ She faked her mirage with an old guy, and told Raiden she had a miscarriage!!! So Raiden got depress and LEFT HER ASS to Alaska and train under a native to become a scout. Raiden then later got captured by the "Patriots" and was used as a cyborg experiment. Thus leading to him not being able to survive unless he is partial cyborg. Where the fuck was Rose? Hiding away until the war was over to protect her ass while Raiden was almost dying. FFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!! AND HE FORGAVE HER FOR ALL THAT SHIT in the END! FFFFFFFFFFF!!!!! UNACCEPTABLE.
> 
> ...



I never said it was a sweet ending. I said that whole King Kong story was ace. 

Come to think of it. OH GOD I ALMOST HAVE THE SAME STORY AS RAIDEN, minus the miscarriage. The dying part and being left remains. BUT NO FORGIVENESS FROM ME 

WHY CAN I NOT REP YOU KUSU?


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> WHY CAN I NOT REP YOU KUSU?



Because you aren't worthy :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 29, 2009)

Quiet noob :ho


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2009)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!! *RAIDEN IS PROBABLY DISPOSING BOMBS RIGHT NOW!!! OMG! EPIC!!! 


*Gay Fox*: You think so?  Did she lie to you.. about _everything_..  

*Kusu*: I R HAPPY! :ho

LATER ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!! I GOT SOME CLASS TO FINISH THEN IT'S EPIC MGS2 time!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 29, 2009)

Last thing she did was lie 

I have zero respect for her now, and that's worse than hating imo

Raiden is probably on the Codec with Rose right about now


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

lol, Ita, what a loser

Ita, do you remember the first day we met?


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 29, 2009)

You fool, it's not "remember the *first* day we met"

GET THAT FIRST OUT

Rose  <3


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2009)

FUCK YOU GUYS! I'm out!~


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> You fool, it's not "remember the *first* day we met"
> 
> GET THAT FIRST OUT
> 
> Rose  <3



I don't care.

Rose <3


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2009)

...  

Gay fox is banned again?


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, shit


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2009)

Only a couple more hours until I set Rose on fire.


----------



## Memos (Apr 29, 2009)

I love Rose


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I love Rose


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2009)

With all honesty, I really don't like Rose.

I mean, with MGS1 Mei Ling was awesome, with all those quotes and all.

MGS2 with Snake, Otacon copying Mei ling was amusing aswell.

Para-medic in MGS3.. well she's untouchable.

Rose was .. just... .. Stop talking, I don't care, I just want to return to the damn game .


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

^ You just got cooler..


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe its not her fault,it totally is, but the others "save game persons" were just too good.

I can't even talk about her in MGS4 codec.. cuz.. I never talked to her if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 30, 2009)

Rose was just boring, but she did give birth to Raiden junior at least.


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2009)

Rose is the only woman Raiden ever had sex with.....you hear that, Ita?....you hear your heart aching?.....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

RO-RO-ROSE your Boat Gently down the stream merryly merryly life is but a dream


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Rose is the only woman Raiden ever had sex with.....you hear that, Ita?....you hear your heart aching?.....


Raiden probably got some ass while he was in Alaska. With a face like that.. all the dudes would want him.  



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> RO-RO-ROSE your Boat Gently down the stream merryly merryly life is but a dream


... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Raiden probably got some ass while he was in Alaska. With a face like that.. all the dudes would want him.
> 
> 
> ... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!



I bet Raiden went to Disney World on Red Shirt day


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Red shirt day?


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Raiden probably got some ass while he was in Alaska. With a face like that.. all the dudes would want him.



... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!
just wanted to say it


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Vai said:


> ... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!
> just wanted to say it



You rage cuz it's true.. :ho


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You rage cuz it's true.. :ho



RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Your rage is weak.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

BUT MY PEIN is Stronger


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

You lack balls.


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You lack balls.



So do you.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Touche.. :ho


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Touche.. :ho





So I was playing Metal Gear online at my friend's house... 

There was a song that I can't get out of my head.. I think it was Fortune's theme or something.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

^... and?


----------



## Vai (Apr 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^... and?



and ... I need to know its name so I can hear it on my pc.

do you know  ?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably do.  There are two Fortune tracks, one is tittle "Fortune" and the other is "Kill Me Now". I think it might be the "Fortune" one though.


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2009)

Oh God..jima.. I really love the Fortune theme 

But it isn't that one, my friend told me it was Metal Gear's Portable Ops theme:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBEEKdUYNDw[/YOUTUBE]

But it was just instrumental if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2009)

You mean _Calling to the night_.. that's not Fortune's theme..


----------



## Vai (May 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> You mean _Calling to the night_.. that's not Fortune's theme..



Yes, .. it does sound similar though .


----------



## cubano2919 (May 2, 2009)

i personally liked this game, just didnt feel like playing it once i beated, im just not a huge fan of MG


----------



## Jon Snow (May 3, 2009)

You should be a fan man.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

Vai said:


> Yes, .. it does sound similar though .


No it doesn't.  Not at all. 



cubano2919 said:


> i personally liked this game, just didnt feel like playing it once i beated, im just not a huge fan of MG


You should be. It's the way of life.


----------



## Vai (May 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No it doesn't.  Not at all.



Nahaaa  
peanut butter jelly time


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

Dun be angry cuz I am right.


----------



## Memos (May 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Dun be angry cuz I am right.



You're always right


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

Hence the "name."


----------



## Memos (May 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Hence the "name."



Uchiha Itachi hates you....live with that.

BTW, are you still molesting yourself over VM's?


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Uchiha Itachi hates you....live with that.
> 
> BTW, are you still molesting yourself over VM's?



What?  .. Itachi loves me. 

Why would I?


----------



## Memos (May 4, 2009)

Godjima said:


> What?  .. Itachi loves me.
> 
> Why would I?



Can you link me to that user? I want to check some of their amazing posts.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

I think they got banned.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 4, 2009)

Shit guys I think I'm dying D:


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

I thought you were dead?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 4, 2009)

Funny shit *insert banable offense here*


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2009)

So.... whats wrong my sweet Gay Fox?  Was that cock meat sammich I made for you poisoned?


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2009)

.................................

He's shooting litle dots 

---------------------

you know.. God, the second "guy" in the Twilight picture looks like Vamp. a lot


----------



## Jon Snow (May 6, 2009)

compare  twatlight to metal gear and ill have ur head


----------



## Memos (May 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> compare  twatlight to metal gear and ill have ur head



I'm gonna have to agree with Gay Fox.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2009)

Off with Vai's head.


----------



## Vai (May 6, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Off with Vai's head.



Your fault 

I don't even know what Twilight is


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 6, 2009)

THE FOLLOWING EVENT TAKES PLACE 
BETWEEN 5:00 am & 6:00 am...

EVENTS OCCUR IN REAL-TIME...

PREVIOUSLY ON METAL GEAR : TONY


----------



## Jon Snow (May 6, 2009)

the fuck is up with the 24 reference

oh wait

jack

which means ROOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

Jack Bauer and Solid Snake?

Give me the latter any time.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Oh gawd.. I am fapping so hard to this chick.  The only chick I would go gay for.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2009)

I would hit

hard

and over and over

and then some more


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

She's hot.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

/fap fap fap



---

avatar'd


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Sexy Avi. I wanna fap to it.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Sexy Avi. I wanna fap to it.



Do you have *any* energy left after you saw that pic?


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

No.. i went to fins more.. :ho


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No.. i went to fins more.. :ho



you avatar is awesome


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

She's so sexy. I am so turned on that she is a MGS fan.  

I found a whole gallery of her current Sniper Wolf cosplay.  I am an excellent stalker.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> She's so sexy. I am so turned on that she is a MGS fan.
> 
> I found a whole gallery of her current Sniper Wolf cosplay.  I am an excellent stalker.



do...want


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Whats the magic word?


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Whats the magic word?



Ita, do you remember the day we met?....


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!! NO U!


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Now, give me some more Sniper Wolf goodness


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

NO                  U!


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

You want me to give it to you?:ho


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

I want nothing from you.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Then give me the damn Sniper stuff


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

NO...


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Give.....eet!!!


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Say the magic word.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Rose....go and die in a ditch you nano-machine whore....


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Rose....go and die in a ditch you nano-machine whore....



SUPREME EXCELLENT.  

raasataime


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Memos how can yu stoop so low


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> SUPREME EXCELLENT.
> 
> raasataime



buckets...I arrived in several 


Vault said:


> Memos how can yu stoop so low



 What do you mean?


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> Memos how can yu stoop so low






Kusuriuri said:


> buckets...I arrived in several


Welcome to the club. ...


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

By sucking up to Ita you have sold your soul 

And stop fapping to the cosplayer  geez


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> By sucking up to Ita you have sold your soul
> 
> And* stop fapping to the cosplayer*  geez



*NO YOU! *


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> By sucking up to Ita you have sold your soul
> 
> And stop fapping to the cosplayer  geez



 She had the juice, I was thirsty, what can I say?

Cosplayers are people too....really sexy people in stupid  clothes...but still, people.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

I only fap to one cosplayer.. and that's _Omi_!


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I only fap to one cosplayer.. and that's _Omi_!



......


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

DAT ASS.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

I would tap that


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

I would wreck that chick....


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I would wreck that chick....



You have no idea.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> You have no idea.



She wouldn't walk right for days...


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2009)

I doubt she can even recover


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Okay, Ita, we need moar pics


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Moar you say? :ho Oh.. and just so you guys know.. this chick is a hardcore MGS fan.I even met her!!  LOOK!


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Moar you say? :ho Oh.. and just so you guys know.. this chick is a hardcore MGS fan.I even met her!!  LOOK!



She looks like the original japanese design for Meryl in MGS4.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

I know..  God probably created the original Meryl after her.  I wonder if she has cosplay smex with her hot husband.  .. in MGS outfits of course.  If she was a dude.. I would stalk her twice as hard.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I know..  God probably created the original Meryl after her.  I wonder if she has cosplay smex with her hot husband.  .. in MGS outfits of course.  If she was a dude.. I would stalk her twice as hard.



FUUUUU--

He even looks like Gray Fox


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Win eh? :ho I can't believe you guys have never seen these.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

That helmet is awesome 

I love the pose with 1 panel off


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

I guess I should spam some more of her awesome MGS cosplay..


----------



## Jon Snow (May 7, 2009)

Damn you guys are slow 

saw these ages ago


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2009)

fuck is it bad I am getting boners


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I guess I should spam some more of her awesome MGS cosplay..


Wow. That is an awesome cosplay. That is understated but so perfect.


Gray Fox said:


> Damn you guys are slow
> 
> saw these ages ago


Shut up, no one cares, you stupid troll.


Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck is it bad I am getting boners


Are you a guy? then no. Are you a girl?.....well...


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Damn you guys are slow
> saw these ages ago


That's because I showed them to you. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck is it bad I am getting boners


Welcum aboard. 

Here's a boner killer.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Wow. That is an awesome cosplay. That is understated but so perfect.


Thus we grow boners for her.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> That's because I showed them to you.
> 
> 
> Welcum aboard.
> ...


Is that you?


Godjima said:


> Thus we grow boners for her.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Kusuri.... 

This is me.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

You *are* a girl


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

No.. YOU!!!!


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

I sometimes think Kojima designs these characters just so he can fap to the cosplayers


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Design to fap.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

As awesome as that helmet thingy is, it's not very good design to put glass on a protective helmet is it


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Dun question god's motive.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 7, 2009)

Don't question the undeniable Godness of Fox


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Dun question god's motive.





So many things wrong with Ocelot


----------



## Seany (May 7, 2009)

Boners...and Metal gear?...

yeah it adds up actually.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Don't question the undeniable Godness of Fox


No one rikes ju. Go away. 



Kusuriuri said:


> So many things wrong with Ocelot


inorite? 




Seany said:


> Boners...and Metal gear?...
> 
> yeah it adds up actually.



OH.. Octacon..


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No one rikes ju. Go away.



I wish I could rep you


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

Too bad you be sealed.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

I should ask to be un-sealed just to rep you That stupid troll got told very well.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

lol.. you got trolled.


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> lol.. you got trolled.


She's really pretty.


Godjima said:


>


..........


----------



## The Boss (May 7, 2009)

... Yeah DAT DREBIN.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ... Yeah DAT DREBIN.



No, that's not Drebin. That's some drunk college kid.


----------



## Vai (May 7, 2009)

Godjima said:


> lol.. you got trolled.



She even has the scar. Impressive.


yes, I was looking


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Vai said:


> She even has the scar. Impressive.
> 
> 
> yes, I was looking



We were all looking


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


>



He lack a monkey and cosplaying coke can :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

I bet when she grows older.. she is gonna do the old Eve cosplay.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I bet when she grows older.. she is gonna do the old Eve cosplay.



I would still hit that.....slowly...so I don't hurt her.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

.... you too huh?


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Why not? She would be a MILF.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

MILF? Whats that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> MILF? Whats that?



*M*etal Gear
*I*s
*L*aunching
*F*UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

lol wut?


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> MILF? Whats that?



 Oh shut up.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

No really.. I dunno what it is. ...


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No really.. I dunno what it is. ...



-----


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> No really.. I dunno what it is. ...



EVA, Rose, and The Boss are MILFs, but Meryl isn't.

See the difference between them


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> -----


--------- My arm is longer son!



Goofy Titan said:


> EVA, Rose, and The Boss are MILFs, but Meryl isn't.
> 
> See the difference between them


MILF = Old chicks? :amazed


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> --------- My arm is longer son!
> 
> 
> MILF = Old chicks? :amazed



I was surprised you didn't attack Rose


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> --------- My arm is longer son!
> 
> 
> MILF = Old chicks? :amazed




Getting close, but Rose technically isn't an old chick.

They all have a specific attribute that Meryl has no honor of.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was surprised you didn't attack Rose


.. look below.  



Goofy Titan said:


> Getting close, but Rose technically isn't an old chick.
> 
> They all have a specific attribute that Meryl has no honor of.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF---!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KIDS!!!! fuck you rose!!!!


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Technically Rose isn't a MILF. I mean she is a mom....but....


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

Rose is a nanomachine generated whore.. she isn't even real.. so the kid isn't either.  The whole scene was a lie.. a cover up.  ..


----------



## Jon Snow (May 8, 2009)

jooooooooooooooohn


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> jooooooooooooooohn



0/10 Go make me a sammich.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 8, 2009)

Women, know your limits.

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> .. look below.
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF---!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



damn that was long untill you realised it :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2009)

Jack vs Jack


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Jack vs Jack



i lol'd but it's missing the *!*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

Indeed. Too true.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2009)

Make way guys. Epic is about to be post.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

EPIC!!


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2009)

just 10 more mins.. :ho


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

lol, why is there a time-limit?

BTW, i'm the 2nd biggest poster in this thread


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2009)

*EPIC. WIN.*

​


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

That must have been fun to make


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2009)

I was LOL'n like the true god that I am.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

Were you cackling madly as you made it?


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2009)

No duh.. it made me happy.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

You not gonna sig it? I'm disappointed.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2009)

I will.. just no time... will sig is pretty soon.


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

You should get a little Raiden popping up at the corner with a "" expression


----------



## Jon Snow (May 10, 2009)

in b4 Raiden turns up with a Cool Aid Spray, saves her and they live happily ever after


----------



## Memos (May 10, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> in b4 Raiden turns up with a Cool Aid Spray, saves her and they live happily ever after



Shut up, #3


----------



## Hentai (May 10, 2009)

What is this rose hatred here? 

she is hawt in my opinion


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

She IS voiced by Jennifer Hale after all.


----------



## Vai (May 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *EPIC. WIN.*
> 
> ​




LOL, Kill it with fire


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Rose is immortal. She can't die


----------



## Vai (May 11, 2009)

yes, she can


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

No, she cannot. She is truly immortal. Even the Patriots couldn't do anything to her


----------



## Vai (May 11, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2009)

FUCK YOU KUSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUU--!!!!


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

You seem....annoyed..in the presence of the immortal, Rose-sama :ho


----------



## Jon Snow (May 11, 2009)

Oh Rose-Sama pek


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Oh Rose-Sama pek



I know pek


----------



## Jon Snow (May 11, 2009)

Rose-Sama and Jack-Chan pek

I think we all know who the bitch is


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Today should be Rose-hime's official day in the MGS4 thread


----------



## Vai (May 11, 2009)

Why   ?


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Because she is awesomepek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Because some people find it hot.


----------



## Vai (May 11, 2009)

Being hot doesn't justify her being a complete waste of space and.. sucking... in general.


----------



## Hentai (May 11, 2009)

Rose day??


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Rose day pek

She is truly a great person.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

Rose Day?


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2009)

This thread had really gone to shit


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 11, 2009)

Vault, got there first. I just came in to see the state of affairs, dire as ever. Have to give props, this has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Shut up and join in


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2009)

Snake  STFU and GTFO


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

So in order to test out my Logictech speakers.  I played MGS4, the stage where you fight Laughing Octopus.   Holy Shit sound adds a lot depth into gameplay.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 11, 2009)

Id said:


> So in order to test out my Logictech speakers.  I played MGS4, the stage where you fight Laughing Octopus.   Holy Shit sound adds a lot depth into gameplay.


I'm looking forward to replaying this game in the summer (with said audio experience). Haven't touched it in about a year. 


Vault said:


> Snake  STFU and GTFO


Barcelona.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2009)

It's almost a year since MGS4 came out. I need to celebrate that day as well.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2009)

It's almost a year since MGS4 came out. I need to celebrate that day as well.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2009)

Rose quit double posting


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

By posting twice?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

I Post the Post to Post Post Post PoPoPoPoPoden


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2009)

Fuck you all.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Fuck you all.



Shake twice before playing


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Fuck you all.



We love you too


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Shake twice before playing


Shake what now?  Little John? OKAY!  



Kusuriuri said:


> We love you too


.... r


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> This thread had really gone to shit



When the next MG game comes out, it'll be righted again.


----------



## The Boss (May 11, 2009)

All you guys ever do is complain complain. If you want this thread to be back at whatever "_status_" you want it to be then man the fuck up, and start talking about things you wanna talk about. Don't sit there, complain about how shitty this thread is you fucking fucktards. 

Waht are you guys? Rose or what? Stop whining about the post in this thread or start talking about shit you want to talk about. Seriously, I've had enough of this faggotory. 

You all can take a bit of my cock meat sandwich.


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> All you guys ever do is complain complain. If you want this thread to be back at whatever "_status_" you want it to be then man the fuck up, and start talking about things you wanna talk about. Don't sit there, complain about how shitty this thread is you fucking fucktards.
> 
> Waht are you guys? Rose or what? Stop whining about the post in this thread or start talking about shit you want to talk about. Seriously, I've had enough of this faggotory.
> 
> You all can take a bit of my cock meat sandwich.





I was about to say the same....kinda.

The two or three people that say that always come in here once or twice a week, say that, then leave without bothering to even bother contributing.

Even Gray Fox>>>Vault.


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I'm looking forward to replaying this game in the summer (with said audio experience). Haven't touched it in about a year.


Your getting Logitech Z-5500 as well? Or an even better, louder, badass speaker?


Digital 5.1 is so badass, I want to replay MGS 2 & 3.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> All you guys ever do is complain complain. If you want this thread to be back at whatever "_status_" you want it to be then man the fuck up, and start talking about things you wanna talk about. Don't sit there, complain about how shitty this thread is you fucking fucktards.
> 
> Waht are you guys? Rose or what? Stop whining about the post in this thread or start talking about shit you want to talk about. Seriously, I've had enough of this faggotory.
> 
> You all can take a bit of my cock meat sandwich.



Oh my fucking god i thought this was Memos chatting shit 

Like i say ROSE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> YOU


----------



## 'spike' (May 11, 2009)

DOES ANY BODY HERE  HAVE THE GAME MGS3 IF SO HOW DO YOU BEAT SORROW PLEASE TELL MY HOW CAZ IDKH?


----------



## Id (May 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> All you guys ever do is complain complain. If you want this thread to be back at whatever "_status_" you want it to be then man the fuck up, and start talking about things you wanna talk about. Don't sit there, complain about how shitty this thread is you fucking fucktards.
> 
> Waht are you guys? Rose or what? Stop whining about the post in this thread or start talking about shit you want to talk about. Seriously, I've had enough of this faggotory.
> 
> You all can take a bit of my cock meat sandwich.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2009)

Oh the sorrow 

All you need to do is follow him while avoiding his ghosts follow until the end then when when it says time to wake up, use the revive pill 

I hope the info i have given you works young Padawan


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2009)

gamesharkspike said:


> DOES ANY BODY HERE  HAVE THE GAME MGS3 IF SO HOW DO YOU BEAT SORROW PLEASE TELL MY HOW CAZ IDKH?



First of all, calm down with the CAPS LOCK, secondly, what Vault sid works, amongst other methods.

---

Vault, Gray Fox is >>>>>> you.

And you know how much I hate that guy.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 12, 2009)

If you hate me, you respect me. If you respect me, you acknowledge that I own this thread.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 12, 2009)

heyya guys. seeing gray fox name brought back some memories.


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> If you hate me, you respect me. If you respect me, you acknowledge that I own this thread.


Quiet, you


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2009)

This thread is filled with my canon  

Bitches plz


----------



## Big Boss (May 12, 2009)

Nukkas, how do I have my character use his commands quickly. I always see bitches online that are repeating themselves quickly or dishing out other phrases which is a lot quicker than it takes me to navigate through the d-pad. I've been playing since launch and I still haven't gotten this


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> When the next MG game comes out, it'll be righted again.



I'm in no hurry. Maybe I'll have played this one again by then.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I'm in no hurry. Maybe I'll have played this one again by then.



Charcan you have COD 4 + Net?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 13, 2009)

Id said:


> Charcan you have COD 4 + Net?



Nope. I'm tightening my belt these days.


----------



## Id (May 13, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Nope. I'm tightening my belt these days.



Damn you money problems


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2009)

A New Hideo Kojima game, is going to be announced in June 2009 I wonder what it might be about hmmmm.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> A New Hideo Kojima game, is going to be announced in June 2009 I wonder what it might be about hmmmm.



Do          want.


----------



## Vai (May 13, 2009)

I hope its not exclusive.


----------



## Inugami (May 13, 2009)

Vai said:


> I hope its not exclusive.



If making it exclusive would make it better I hope gets exclusive even if its for pc.


----------



## Vai (May 13, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> If making it exclusive would make it better I hope gets exclusive even if its for pc.



Sure 


I just no likey much games that I can't play


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2009)

I want it to have an awesome manly man as main character. I dun care for what system.. oh wait. Anything but the Wii.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 13, 2009)

People really love this boring series.


----------



## Inugami (May 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> People really love this boring series.



Boring is the new black.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (May 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> People really love this boring series.



Metal Gear is awesome. Truly awesome, in the short time I have been a fan, it became my favorite video game franchise.

But the fanboy-ism the fans of this series show is irritating I must admit.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> People really love this boring series.



whats your idea of a bot boring series


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2009)

I just read the announcement will be in 4 days :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I just read the announcement will be in 4 days :ho



 .... I feel like fanboy-ing....


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Metal gear rose: tactical Espionage


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Metal gear rose: tactical Espionage



You can quit now.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Just because you arent a fan doesnt mean the rest of us arent


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

So you are a Rose fan? That's cool.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Very cool 

Rosemary X Raiden  best pairing ever 

I bow to Kojima for that one


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Vai (May 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Just because you arent a fan doesnt mean the rest of us arent



No es exacta.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Cool story bro.



Totally cool 

I think i might have to wear a rose x raiden set  

I have alot of stock


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Go for it. Dun need to tell me.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Want one Ita?  it has Raiden


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

DO I??!?!?!


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Well do you


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

> *Originally Kojima had intended Rose to be dead at the end of Metal Gear Solid 2, but this idea was scrapped as it would have left the players to wonder whether she even existed at all; *



Kojima i love you 

*



			In Metal Gear Solid 4, while communicating with her via Codec, moving and shaking the controller will cause her breasts to bounce.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Change your set into Rose ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Do eet.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Not yet im enjoying my Ip man set atm 

After reading that  in your eyes Kojima isnt as godly now is he since he effectively made Rose return  

But for that i simply love him


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Good for you.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Having second thoughts about your username?  the guy who you worship brought back your worst nightmare 

Even i would be pissed Ita


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

*Vai*.. I dunno what you are trying to do here.. but it has no effect.

I can't dislike God. Everyone has fail in them.. and I accept his failure for bringing Rose back.  


I am awesome like that.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Vai  lol what 

This is the Vault 

And you have to acknowledge his failure here


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Oh I meant Vault..  

Go ahead.. you can have Rose.  More Raiden for me. pek


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Im done trolling :ho 

Rose is a piece of shit  wtf is wrong with Kojima  how can he bring back such a contraption


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

lulz You thought you could troll me?


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Admit it :ho i had you once or twice


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Yes.. but not this time.. :ho


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

I will come back for more trolling until then 

Lets get the nanomachine whore


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Vai (May 14, 2009)

Kill it with more fire


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2009)

He brought Rost marry back for the Sixaxis to get jiggy with her


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> He brought Rost marry back for the Sixaxis to get jiggy with her



 what?


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

MGS4 + Oxide ...  News from twitter.. ??


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Ita i approve of your sig


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

*Vault:*  Canon truth. 

Guys I feel bad.. whenever some one tells me they dun like MGS I get heat up and I rage at them.  .. and I tell them we can't be friends. Is this normal.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

Ita what you do is canon truth  and you should resume that 

I tend to fuck off no jutsu them too  

Its normal


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

You know what also pisses me off... I went to a convention last month and there was a MGS(fail) cosplay group there.. I told them I wanted to play Metal Gear Campbell.. and none of them laugh. I was all like.. seriously dude.. keep up with your MGS info or GTFO. So I left their little group. And one dude even had the nerve to yell out "I NEED SCISSORS 31!" ... FFFFFFFFFFFFF _31_!!! FAIL. 

Why dun people know their cannon. It makes me sad.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 14, 2009)

Because I wasn't there duh.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Why didn't you come and save me from the fail.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 14, 2009)

Suffering from break-up


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Oh yeah...  

But anyways, did you hear about MGS4 + Oxidie?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 14, 2009)

No idea what that is


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2009)

Its a cross between a DS & Wii


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> No idea what that is


Some guy on twitter claims that he had info about E3 and said MGS4 + Oxide was coming to the 360.  It's getting a lot of attention.. and the dude deleted his twitter account.. so Im pretty sure it's fake... but who knows. 



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its a cross between a DS & Wii


God would not allow it.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2009)

Epic.

[YOUTUBE]bkHxpk7EEks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (May 16, 2009)

2nd Page? FFFFFFFFFFFF!



Godjima said:


> Epic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bkHxpk7EEks[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome epic.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2009)

Vai said:


> 2nd Page? FFFFFFFFFFFF!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome epic.





Exacta


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 16, 2009)

RAIDEN IS AWESOME

(walks out)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Epic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bkHxpk7EEks[/YOUTUBE]



Reminds me of the MGS2 and MGS3 themes *combined **together*.

THAT was epic.


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2009)

I dunno how I feel about this.


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I dunno how I feel about this.



Nope, not feeling that at all. Beautiful art and the face is awesome but....


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2009)

Exactly. I want my Raiden male please.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Nope, not feeling that at all. Beautiful art and the face is awesome but....



Do you play for the pink team?


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Exactly. I want my Raiden male please.


It just looks weird. For a second I thought that was Rose in a Raiden suit


Gray Fox said:


> Do you play for the pink team?


No, i'm straighter than you when you're in bed with you're girlfriend.

BTW, i was gonna make a "your momma" joke. Would have been awesome


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It just looks weird. For a second I thought that was Rose in a Raiden suit


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Rose in a Raiden suit?

You kidding?


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Well.. Rose was Solidus..


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Exaclty.


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

Shoky i think MGS5 is  being announced in the next 3 Days


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ...





 

 

Kill it with Fire


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Shoky i think MGS5 is  being announced in the next 3 Days


I hope so.. but who knows.. myabe God is tricking us. 



Vault said:


> Kill it with Fire


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ...



Looking at that, I want to kick the person's teeth in.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Anyone else cry/almost cry, when snake killed himself?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean when you thought he killed himself, it was more of Otacon's preformance that did it for me, almost cried, got watery, no game since FF7 has effected me emotionally like MGS4.


----------



## Memos (May 24, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Anyone else cry/almost cry, when snake killed himself?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why spoiler tag when you don't say anything you didn't outside it?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Why spoiler tag when you don't say anything you didn't outside it?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cause he really didn't kill himself, which is the bigger spoiler.

The rest was to draw attention to the spoiler tag.


----------



## Memos (May 24, 2009)

SNAKE LIVES?!?!? 

When did this happen?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Wait are you joking or serious?


----------



## Memos (May 24, 2009)

I'm joking of course


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'm joking of course



Good, it's still a spoiler, but I guess if you own a ps3, you have beaten MGS4, it's like having a NES and never played Mario.


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

ZOMG!! Ita, your set is so freaking win


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

MGS4 thread? Wait wut?  Awesome set Kusu..


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

INORITE!! MGS4 is so last year:ho


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

It's all about MGS5 now.. even if you compare the graphic.. MGS4 graphic sucks.


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

MGS4 is so old. Crappy graphics are crappy. MGS5 be so cash, yo


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

MGS5 is gonna be the next game I buy for the PS3..  PS3 is so fucking useless without MGS.


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

Final Fantasy >>>> MGS, lol

I agree wholeheartedly. Kojima = PS3


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Thats not funny ... 

KOJIMA >>> ALL ..


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

but it's true

I would cry lol so hard if the timer ends and Kojima does his "did juu rike eet?" thing  damn troll.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

DIE! 

No.. I would /wrist..  ...


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

I am...immortal....

I would die I would sell my PS3 and move to the mountains to live as a hermit.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Let me join you on your epic quest to the mountains.


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

Hermits live alone....but I have no porn so you'll have to do:ho


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

I dun rike eeet.  We can have Cyborgs around.. they aren't 100% human.. :ho


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

To cook and clean?


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

... think harder. :ho


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

To eat and mess about?


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Mess.. as in?


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

As in leave the goddamn PS3 games out of their boxes.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

No.. I hate that..


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

The last page has been the most epic in this whole thread


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

I agree with all my heart.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> MGS4 thread? Wait wut?  Awesome set Kusu..


What is an MGS4?


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

Sunny...Sunny....SUNNNNNYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What is an MGS4?



So yesterday.


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> What is an MGS4?



No one knows. Some n00b game.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sunny...Sunny....SUNNNNNYYYYYY!!!!!



 ... wait.. wat? :ho


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

I think we all know deep down that it can't be Sunny.......her place is in the kitchen Unless the new Metal Gear is an advanced nuclear microwave, she ain't getting out of that apron


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

:ho Awesome observation. :ho I agree with all my heart. :ho


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

what have you created, Para-medic?


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

lol.. I found it on neogaf....


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

Oh yeah. I should check on the Gaf seeing as they have like a 100 edited images for every game.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

.. neofag is awesome.. but I can't register and troll with them.


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

Why don't you register? didn't they accept?

I can't seem to stay on NeoGaf. I just can't. I get bored.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

No.. I tried but they dun accept free email accounts. I just want to register and talk about MGS. The thread here moves to slow.


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

Free e-mail accounts? what other kind is there?


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

I have no idea.. ?? AOL accounts?


----------



## Memos (May 29, 2009)

I guess that's one kind of moderating members. You should ask Tachi about Gaf.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2009)

"Konami to Deliver Exciting News on Hideo Kojima's Beloved Franchise Each Day this Week

In celebration of METAL GEAR SOLID 4 GUNS OF THE PATRIOTS one year anniversary, Konami Digital Entertainment, Inc., announced today that they will release exciting METAL GEAR announcements all week long for fans of the popular franchise. Eachday this week METAL GEAR fans can expect to receive game updates and other highly anticipated announcements about the best-selling series.

The timing of these announcements to the one-year anniversary is symbolic of the unmatched success that METAL GEAR has had in the industry. The latest chapter in Hideo Kojima's award-winning saga, once again, set new standards as evidenced by its numerous awards including being named Game of the Year, Best PS3 Game, Best Action Game and Best Graphics Technology Game by both GameSpot.com and IGN.com."

Source

This better includes a trophy patch.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Sauce

I almost want to play MGO now


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Jesus, they should've used the Heliport and Tank Hangar.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

I need a epic Big Boss avy...


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I need a epic Big Boss avy...



Yes. You do.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I need a epic Big Boss avy...



I'm gonna switch really soon so you can borrow mine


----------



## Akuma (Jun 16, 2009)

Toua said:


> I'm gonna switch really soon so you can borrow mine



Yours isnt epic, its lame


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

lol           burn.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Yours isnt epic, its lame



Much like your face then?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

I has a sad story to tell. I got kicked out of MGO on my first game.


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I has a sad story to tell. I got kicked out of MGO on my first game.



 Tell us more.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, please enlighten us.

Actually, the worst is the fucking noob hosts, leaving, so the game fucking restarts and all stats are deleted.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it was a game of collecting Kero(frogs)... and when I got there.. I believe it was my team mates that killed me twice... when I came back the third time, I score a point for my team and they kicked me out.  DID I PLAY IT WRONG?  

..  My character is awesome though. The best part is her name. It's "IRIKEET!"


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2009)

Too bad I can't play your ass


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

I was butthurt when they kicked me out. I love MGS.  

.. but I made up for that by playing as Raiden in the training grounds.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 16, 2009)

Raiden is filler


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh lord. Here we go


----------



## Akira (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

I really need to save that gif. Comes in useful so much.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

For your entertainment. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

Topic derailment.

What Lanterns would MG characters be?


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Otacon would be a red lantern. Snake would be the blue lantern and no one here cares.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

The fuck is this lanterns shit?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 16, 2009)

Godjima said:


> For your entertainment.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




That doesnt change the whole raiden filler thing. I mean he is basically third party. He is like the Courtney Love of MGS


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

Ooo, I play MGO like once a year. My character ID is Shunsui if you guys want to get chocked out.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey *Big Boss.* I am sick of your set. Live up to your name and quite being a little bitch. I made you a set. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Now wear it... ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Memos (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh my god I had a laughing fit

Oh wow


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Big Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

That was by far the most homo shit I've ever seen and my sig is going no where. I have different color schemes of it but I've been using it for years. I only change my avys.

edit : who had the big boss avy from the kojima countdown?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 16, 2009)

Not changing your sig means you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Well, to honor that, I fixed for you. Now wear it you son of the bitch. Stop degrading the name Big Boss. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Do eet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Id (Jun 17, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Topic derailment.
> 
> What Lanterns would MG characters be?



Solid Snake is definitely a Green Lantern.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Not changing your sig means you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Well, to honor that, I fixed for you. Now wear it you son of the bitch. Stop degrading the name Big Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't fix a thing. 
If anything you bring a mockery to the Metal Gear franchise


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

I see you like sum Athrun Zala?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 17, 2009)

Godjima, you ... that beats me.

Anyway, what´s today´s announcenemt? A trophy-Patch?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

OH GOD NO! NO!_ NOOOOOOOOOO!!! _MY HEART CRIES!* Batman as Snake????!!?!?* 

*Spoiler*: __ 


















lulz, the poster sucks so I bet it's fake.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2009)

Godjima said:


> OH GOD NO! NO!_ NOOOOOOOOOO!!! _MY HEART CRIES!* Batman as Snake????!!?!?*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 wat teh shit? fuck no. Not happening.


----------



## Akira (Jun 17, 2009)

If that isn't fake (I'm almost certain it is) that's the single worst poster ever, an MGS film isn't needed anyway.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 17, 2009)

Its is definitely fake. The Metal Gear isnt in the right angle to the poster, and the picture of Christian Bale is from T4 Salvation.'

Edit: What Craig Bale? Who is that??


----------



## Akuma (Jun 17, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Its is definitely fake. The Metal Gear isnt in the right angle to the poster, and the picture of Christian Bale is from T4 Salvation.'
> 
> Edit: What Craig Bale? Who is that??




2 seperate actors, craig is ocelot.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> I see you like sum Athrun Zala?


Not really, just liked this sig.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 17, 2009)

Akira said:


> If that isn't fake (I'm almost certain it is) that's the single worst poster ever, an MGS film isn't needed anyway.



Mostly because the series is already a movie franchise.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Not really, just liked this sig.



Change it.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 17, 2009)

Enough Godjima, enough.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Say the magic work and maybe I will consider turning it into an avi for you.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Didn't someone already have it though?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes.. and I was the one who made it... not.  Anyways,  Good luck with finding it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Finding what?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Nuthing.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Mi lucky charms!


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My ringtone > Your ringtone_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdOzb3lhEe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

I have it on my phone, but I don't have the program to use it as a ringtone.


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have it on my phone, but I don't have the program to use it as a ringtone.



Can't your phone use an MP3 file as a ringtone?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: _My ringtone > Your ringtone_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdOzb3lhEe4[/YOUTUBE]



I has that as my text message notification.. 

.. the main MGS theme is my ringtone, and the "!" as my voice message notification.  Am I a gangsta or what?


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *I has that as my text message notification*..
> 
> .. the main MGS theme is my ringtone, and the "!" as my voice message notification.  Am I a gangsta or what?



The correct way to use it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 18, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I has that as my text message notification..
> 
> .. the main MGS theme is my ringtone, and the "!" as my voice message notification.  Am I a gangsta or what?



I have "I" followed by the Codec call combined as a ringtone


----------



## The Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

I GUESS I R A GANGSTA.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Can't your phone use an MP3 file as a ringtone?



If I did, I'd be using it some years ago.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the CTU ring tone from 24 

I win


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> I have the CTU ring tone from 24
> 
> I win



No you do not win and your set sucks. Begone, troll.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 18, 2009)

I actually agree with Kusucock for once.


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you sobering up, Toua?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 18, 2009)

Sobering up?


----------



## Memos (Jun 18, 2009)

You're agreeing with me so you must not be drunk anymore.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the 24 clock too lol.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 18, 2009)

I also have Snake saying "It's your call, you can drop this if you want"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 19, 2009)

Double post reported.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2009)

Today's MGS announcement will be...?!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 19, 2009)

50 % Off all NTSC-J Metal Gear games ordered through NCSX.com


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 19, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker for the PSP GO to be released with PS3 Disk


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker for the PSP GO to be released with PS3 Disk



Explain plox. And sauce too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2009)

So far, the MGS related news are

Greatest Hits/Platinum
Shadow Moses map
MGS on PSN
MGO tournament


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

I wonder when MGS is coming to the european PSN. I haven't played that for nearly 8 years.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow. You're a disgrace.


----------



## Memos (Jun 19, 2009)

Toua said:


> Wow. You're a disgrace.



I didn't have the game. My cousin borrowed and lost it.

and no, u.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> 50 % Off all NTSC-J Metal Gear games ordered through NCSX.com





Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker for the PSP GO to be released with PS3 Disk


You get the fuck out and take your fail rumors with you.


Oh *memos.*. pek I'll let you borrow my MGS1 anytime baby.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2009)

Todays Metal Gear Announcement is ....

Link removed


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait what are you doing exactly, recording the entire audio of the games for the blind?


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

The Mgs is starting to fail  

I will just stick to my mgs 1


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid will never FAIL so long as the CHAIR OF DESTINY IS USED BY HIDEO KOJIMA WE SHALL HAVE NO FAIL GAMES


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

Seriously its getting stale, let the goddamit franchise die  

Now Rising is a whole new story line


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2009)

No its not getting stale ahhhhhhh look its like this Vault. Try looking at the Metal Gear Series as a Saga.

Series 1 - The Snake Saga

Metal Gear Solid III: Snake Eater
Metal Gear Solid: Portable OPS
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker
Metal Gear
Metal Gear II: Solid Snake
Metal Gear Solid
Metal Gear Solid II: Sons of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid IV: Guns of the Patriots

Series 2 - The Raiden Saga

Metal Gear Solid: Rising


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

Vault, shush. Stop being wrong.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm looking forward to more information being released releated to Rising; Peace Walker everyone has a general idea of where the Hammer is going to land at. However since Rising is a brand new story its that much more interesting because series 2 can run in any direction it wants because its not obligated to answer any lingering story threads from the 1st series due to all the Question having been answered in Guns of the Patriots.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Vault, shush. Stop being wrong.



No you     .


Im just really pissed off Peace walker is coming to PSP


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

Be a real man and get the GO.

October 1st bitches


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> Be a real man and get the GO.
> 
> October 1st bitches



So you've finally decided on getting one. Nice.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

I've had it on a wish list since the pre-E3 "announcement", but I'm still scared about Portable Ops


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be on there....in fact we still have a bet on that


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yes, I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

BTW, whats with the set? why so....bad?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

Why don't shut your face and obey one of the greatest mix of all time?

One of my favorite Liverpool players - Check
Star Wars - Check
GAR glasses - Fuckin' check


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> Why don't shut your face and obey one of the greatest mix of all time?
> 
> One of my favorite Liverpool players - Check
> Star Wars - Check
> GAR glasses - Fuckin' check



Where's the liverpool player?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

It's the guy


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> It's the guy



Xabi Alonso is a massive loser.

Is that him in the avatar too? Whats with the jedi thing? Your crush looks so awkward.

Goddamnit, why do you fail so much?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

I find your lack of faith disturbing. You're a disgrace to Vader.

And no, that guy in my avatar is named Jesus.


----------



## Memos (Jul 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> I find your lack of faith disturbing. You're a disgrace to Vader.
> 
> And no, that guy in my avatar is named Jesus.


And your faith in Liverpool is your weakness....something something 

Jesus was a Jedi?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 10, 2009)

Jesus no. But the name, the fact that he's a talent, and GAR glasses

Ultimate win


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Liverpool is the name of a real game?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 10, 2009)

Master GAR you survived .... Surprised to see me .... You're arrogance blinds you my little sparkling friend .... As does your faith in the Dark Side of the Force .... yet so powerfull you are why leave .... Darth Toua will become more powerful then either of US

:amazed


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Toua said:


> I've had it on a wish list since the pre-E3 "announcement", but I'm still scared about Portable Ops


I still haven't played that so it better be on the PSN by October 1st since I'll be picking up a Go too.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 11, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Liverpool is the name of a real game?


Liverpool is a football club 


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Master GAR you survived .... Surprised to see me .... You're arrogance blinds you my little sparkling friend .... As does your faith in the Dark Side of the Force .... yet so powerfull you are why leave .... Darth Toua will become more powerful then either of US
> 
> :amazed


I find your faith intriguing.


Big Boss said:


> I still haven't played that so it better be on the PSN by October 1st since I'll be picking up a Go too.


Yeah, I know. There should be some sort of announcement, and soon.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's my opinion of what should happen if and when the Metal Gear Series goes Live-Action. The Film Series is to be told through 2 Act Stores. The 1st Act of the series would cover the rise and fall of Big Boss (1964-1999)

Film 1 would be a condensed version of Snake Eater (1964)
- The Cobra Unit would be dropped
- Dr. Clark
- Donald Anderson seen only in flashbacks of Virtuous Mission
- Major Zero establishes Patriots in 66 - Zero from 1946 - 1963 putting people in key positions in relation to the organization he sought to establish with "Philosophers Legacy"

Film 2 Would take place in South America in 70 and would be the 1st mission of Unit FOXHOUND. FOXHOUNDs C.O. is injured during last part of mission
Zero and Dr. Clark take this as a perfect opportunity to execute The Les Enfants Terribles Project.

Film 3 would take place late 70's - mid 80's and end with Construction of Outer Heaven compound in Africa

Film 4 would take place in 99 and end with the death of Big Boss by Snake
in Outer Heaven

I just had another idea what if there were only 2 Clones and the other was Jack and EVAs biological child but none of the 3 knew who was the copy or the real deal


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2009)

Is MGO any good??


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 12, 2009)

It depends on who you ask.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 12, 2009)

I see what about you then?

I have a 2nd hand PS3 so the free character slot is already taken  Don't wanna pay for one if its shit


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Where's the liverpool player?



Wow, couldnt you see thats Alonso :rofl


----------



## Tian (Jul 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I see what about you then?
> 
> I have a 2nd hand PS3 so the free character slot is already taken  Don't wanna pay for one if its shit


Well you can delete it and start fresh. Look for the option delete at the bottom and it'll give you instructions then start a fresh glad to help XD


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2009)

I've played on MGO since it went ONLINE so here's my opinion of the ONLINE
SEGMENT

- Think MMORPG Internet Survivor Game
- Not only do you have to watch out for the enemy but also people on your team that will try to pop you

Rating 8.5 of 10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Is MGO any good??



Its decent.


----------



## Memos (Jul 12, 2009)

My main problem with MGO is that it's slow. I know that it fits in with how the games play and all that but that doesn't transfer well to online.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 12, 2009)

Well as I had said above MGO is an Anything Goes type of game play

MGO Rules 101

Don't Trust you're Teammates
Don't Trust You're Enemies
Just Hope you don't run out of ammunition


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I see what about you then?
> 
> I have a 2nd hand PS3 so the free character slot is already taken  Don't wanna pay for one if its shit



I like it a lot, you have to really like MGS to play MGO. It's different from most online shooters. You can do everything Snake can do and so can your opponents and you're put in maps from previous MGS games and have a bunch of objectives, it could be Capture the flag, Deathmatch and Team Deathmatch, there are some matches where the objective is Deathmatch as well as kill another player who's controlling Snake and has the Stealth Camo. 

I haven't played in a _long_ time so that's all I remember. But yeah delete the 1st character and make your own, then decide for yourself.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

I only played MGO for like 30 minutes ever since i got MGS, online play is wack


----------



## BlueFox! (Jul 13, 2009)

I can honestly tell that the community is really horrible and the game itself is really uninteresting now IMO. 

The NA server is really laggy and I honestly think they can do better. There's many so called "glitchers" who ruin the fun for you. Its a great game but Konami can do better and fix things up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2009)

MGO is fun, till you learn how stupid heatshots are.


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2009)

So Headshots dont 1 hit kill ?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 13, 2009)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Well you can delete it and start fresh. Look for the option delete at the bottom and it'll give you instructions then start a fresh glad to help XD





Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I've played on MGO since it went ONLINE so here's my opinion of the ONLINE
> SEGMENT
> 
> - Think MMORPG Internet Survivor Game
> ...





Solon Solute said:


> Its decent.





Kusuriuri said:


> My main problem with MGO is that it's slow. I know that it fits in with how the games play and all that but that doesn't transfer well to online.



i see didn't notice that delete thing i'll check it out xD

ty guys


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've just finished the game, and I loved it. Loved it!


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2009)

Bumpage. The online play isn't as people make it out to be. It's good that you're penalized for shooting your partner, but with all online shooters, you tend to have some people who don't seem to get the concept of teamwork when it's a team deathmatch.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

The online play is good as long as you aren't playing 8v8 and have one guy with you, that listens and know how to play.

Btw, love your Knuckle/Morau sig, any news on HxH?


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's the funny thing, I enjoy g on 8 matched, but there's always that partner that sees you getting shot and runs in the opposite direction. With me, I'll cover my partner if they're shooting it out and try to snipe or move in for the kill if I'm close but I guess it's better to side with people you're accustomed to.

And about HxH, no news as yet sadly.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 5, 2009)

That's the problem with 8v8 matches, there's enemies EVERYWHERE you run. I'd rather my maps less crowded, so it's possible to move around without getting shot. This is a who-spots-who-first-wins game, and I don't like it.


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 5, 2009)

I played and finished the game, i absolutely loved it.
The first 2 chapters are more like MGS3 sneaking.
The next 2 are like MGS2 sneaking
And the rest is more shooter style (starting from the end of chapter 4 where you control rex)
I havent played online yet so i cant really say anything about MGO.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2010)

I couldn't  enjoy Metal Gear online fucking double deaths makes the game annoying .


----------



## The Red Gil (Jan 6, 2010)

Double Deaths? You mean the no headshot matches?

MGO is fun as fucking hell, when you get acclimated you'll never drop the controller I guaran-fucking-tee.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2010)

I got kicked out of a match on my first MGO play.  I was sad.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jan 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I got kicked out of a match on my first MGO play.  I was sad.



Some people are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like that, if you had a foxhound rank and was lvl 2 they wouldn't kick you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2010)

Aight, I was playing with my cuz Id yesterday and we couldn't figure out how to join each others game on team deathmatch. 

How is it done? 

Cuz that shit had us confused as fuck.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 8, 2010)

I just finished the game just now and all I can say is wow that was an amazing game.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread died off.

One of my personal favorite games i've played in a long time.........
Even now, 2 years after the release, it's still one of the best looking, playayble and fun games in the stores. 

BTW i saw this game for 12 bucks in the stores. WHaaat :amazed


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2010)

MGO sucked, dam boxers, I'm to lazy to do that shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 19, 2010)

MGO is fine and fun if you know how to play.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

MGO? This is causing me to have repressed memories.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2010)

Games gets worse the more I think about it.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

^ Why ?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2010)

DarkZero said:


> ^ Why ?



I realize more and more how bad the story is and how the gameplay is too spread out.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

^ Ok then, that is surprising. I thought this game was badass but opinions differ.


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2010)

Its always fun to play a vampire match or a prison match on MGO every now and then, but besides that its pretty boring. The main game itself is flawless besides some parts here and there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2010)

Happy 2-year anniversary, fuckwits.

I will possibly be playing this before Peace Walker.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 12, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> I realize more and more how bad the story is and how the gameplay is too spread out.



Ocelot's epic overwrite all flaws.


----------



## Vai (Jun 12, 2010)

I remember this


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 12, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Ocelot's epic overwrite all flaws.


this man is right


Jon Snow said:


> Happy 2-year anniversary, fuckwits.
> 
> I will possibly be playing this before Peace Walker.


i am playing this right now


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2010)

I like how Peace Walker legitimately sets up the whole war economy stuff and has Zero do actualy Patriot shit


----------

